# Northern Illinois / Chicago 10/11 Season



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well I figured why not start the Thread Early....:waving:


----------



## Kubota 8540

Well first post on the new season. Sold my sprayer to another member today. So back to the drawing board, new sprayer time. Looks like it will have to be a 205 gallon w/ electric start from the cab this time. 305 gallon was just too much weight.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

2010/11 season? I still have to collect from more than 1/2 my accounts for this season. I really like the thought! This seasons over(except collecting) LOL!!!!!


----------



## Kubota 8540

I'll still be receiving snow plow checks in mid April....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ how about it? When it snows they want their lots clear of ALL snow and ice ASAP and when its time to pay they take their sweet a$$ time. We would get the boot if we waited!


----------



## Kubota 8540

That part does bother the H3ll out of me, but my customers are very dependable payers. Monthly billing and a certain number of weeks to get paid. Very seldom are they late? I have some that are 1 week, some that are 6 weeks. But always pay and never complain about the bill. So I just kick back, wait, and count the weeks....


----------



## WilliamOak

Oh god. 3311 needs to start the thread, he always has. we are doomed!!!!!!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

WilliamOak;1025517 said:


> Oh god. 3311 needs to start the thread, he always has. we are doomed!!!!!!


Yeah were fine....


----------



## WilliamOak

you say that now...


----------



## Kubota 8540

Does that mean its going to be knee deep at the end of March?:redbounce


----------



## KJ Cramer

I just hope that means we have an extremely above average snow fall for the season. 

I'm in. So how does everyone think this season is going to be.

To all those looking to collect on '09-'10 season post in that forum.

On Edit: before we know it someone will be posting for the '11-'12 season before '10 is done, lol


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well i'm kinda new to the site but not to pushin snow. the 09-10 season was my 13th year and yes lucky 13 it wasnt for me so i know 14 will be a better season for me..

but i didnt know every one had to collect all there money b4 the new season thread was started 

so for that I apologize 

tho the temps are in the 60's do it's my bad


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Looks like we have some heavy rain moving in on us. To bad its not 30 degrees colder!


----------



## KJ Cramer

Thats what I was thinking/hoping for. If the temps were just 10-20 degrees lower we'd be in business.

Its fine that this thread has been started, it is just funny how the '09-'10 thread was started in May and here we are in March and on to the next one, next year we'll have to start one in January for the following season.


----------



## Kubota 8540

I was thinking of getting a 9' V Squeegee with a 3 point blower to start a spring time service. What do you think?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well on a good note the BIO DIESEL plant is coming along nice so far. I'm hoping to have it up and running my the middle of May


----------



## T-MAN

niko3772;1026990 said:


> well on a good note the BIO DIESEL plant is coming along nice so far. I'm hoping to have it up and running my the middle of May


What are ya cooking ? Waste oil or beans ?
When you say plant, do you mean for resale, or just for fun ?
My 05 Dodge really likes that b-100, to bad theres no one local in far NE IL. I would run it all the time for the above freezing months.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

T-MAN;1027054 said:


> What are ya cooking ? Waste oil or beans ?
> When you say plant, do you mean for resale, or just for fun ?
> My 05 Dodge really likes that b-100, to bad theres no one local in far NE IL. I would run it all the time for the above freezing months.


well it's WVO and it's for my own uses unless some one else brings over WVO and i make it for them...


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Well found an old buyers spreader today motor's locked up and need's mounting hardware but it's a pretty nice one


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

to all snow plowers... under no circumstances should you do any contracting with 
amazing contractors out of Wis and Oak Park IL..

I subcontracted to them threw Jill's snow plowing in Dyer IN. and that guy Danny/amazing contractors has bounced every pay check he has given Jill's snow plowing.. 

so while we wait to go after that jag off in the courts for the money he owes us..

I just wanted to let every one know to stay away from that guy... he will stick you in the butt also... and if you did do work for him hit me up and we can get on the same page with the lawyer to recoup money.....


----------



## dfdsuperduty

Just so everyone knows and I have kept Nick up to date on this threw everything.... and I thank nick (niko) for standing by me... This guys is a first class scam artist he promises everything is a great talker and produces nothing. I was contracted to him to take care of 13 save a lots and 5 mc donalds threw out the chicagoland area right now he owes me a little over 30k and has now bounced 2 checks one for 10k and one for 13k he will continue to promise payment and decide on a location and not show I am currently going after him for contractors fraud, interstate fraud, my bank is going after him for fraud on a financial institution and my attorney is going after save a lot, mc donalds and danny flowers of amazing contractors please guys don't work for him I don't want to see any of you get burned like I did


----------



## the new boss 92

any predictions yet based off the past winters?


----------



## KJ Cramer

new boss - I'd be interested in hearing some predictions too; anyone got some???


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

KJ Cramer;1038202 said:


> new boss - I'd be interested in hearing some predictions too; anyone got some???


snow snow and then some more snow.....LOL


----------



## WilliamOak

I don't like this one!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

no but this one is pretty funny


----------



## the new boss 92

i know im going to hear the we dont know bs but any one have thoughs they wanna throw down now and we will see who is the lucky winner?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well what are we betting on i might be in


----------



## the new boss 92

bag of ice melt!:laughing: the thought of you being a good guesser?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

now are we talking first plowable snow fall ?? or total snow fall for the season?


----------



## the new boss 92

both, was reading late start prolly.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ok first plow will be the 3rd week of november and the amount of snow will be 3 1/2 inch's


----------



## the new boss 92

that would be nice i sa first of december and a plowable event!


----------



## KJ Cramer

I don't have any usable info or predictions but I like hearing others, lol. Maybe if we do the snow dance :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc we can get an early start and lots of snow!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc. nope it's never too early


----------



## dfdsuperduty

update on amazing contractors he is now calling and threatening me because I deposited a 13k check that he wrote and it was returned. I was told that I never should have deposited it because I know that he changed banks the attorney just laughed this is just starting to get good


----------



## Bporter

*Past weather Info*

Where can I find past weather information for the chicago land aread. Looking for 12/31/09 and 1/28/10. Thanks


----------



## KJ Cramer

Bporter;1040675 said:


> Where can I find past weather information for the chicago land aread. Looking for 12/31/09 and 1/28/10. Thanks


NOAA has that, I belive most weather services have history infact.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

god when the F is it going to snow..... i wana plow some thing....LOL:yow!::yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## Kubota 8540

niko3772;1046274 said:


> god when the F is it going to snow..... i wana plow some thing....LOL:yow!::yow!:


X2 :laughing:


----------



## KJ Cramer

Kubota 8540;1046276 said:


> X2 :laughing:


X3


----------



## stroker79

Well I no longer have a plow and I trashed the mount that was on my blue truck so it should snow pretty good! Ill enjoy doing donuts in your lots and sleeping in, LOL. 

I do have one truck with a plow on it but im trying to sell it and pray I dont have it still by the first snow.


----------



## affekonig

I WILL NOT follow this thread until next winter. I WILL NOT follow this thread until next winter, I WILL NOT...


----------



## Mark13

affekonig;1047372 said:


> I WILL NOT follow this thread until next winter. I WILL NOT follow this thread until next winter, I WILL NOT...


You'll be to busy making threads about all the vehicles that you get and then sell or buy, setup to plow and then sell to have enough time to follow this thread.


----------



## affekonig

Did you see the new Bronco...? Oh, and I sold the Jeep, oh and I picked up a 99 F250. Speaking of which, anybody looking for a 99 F250?


----------



## Mark13

affekonig;1047580 said:


> Did you see the new Bronco...? Oh, and I sold the Jeep, oh and I picked up a 99 F250. Speaking of which, anybody looking for a 99 F250?


:laughing:

You go thru vehicles like crazy.


----------



## kolkie05

You guy's start doing any marketing yet?


----------



## stroker79

Anyone have a log splitter that I could use? We had a tree come down a couple weeks ago and I chopped it up before the landscaping crew came and got it and I want to split the logs for campfires.

I have the entire short bed of my truck filled to the rail.

I would come to you and split it, I dont have a place here to split it since I live in a condo..

Thanks, I appreciate it


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

stroker79;1048336 said:


> Anyone have a log splitter that I could use? We had a tree come down a couple weeks ago and I chopped it up before the landscaping crew came and got it and I want to split the logs for campfires.
> 
> I have the entire short bed of my truck filled to the rail.
> 
> I would come to you and split it, I dont have a place here to split it since I live in a condo..
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate it


We just rented a log splitter to do the same thing. It was $50 for 4 hours. So, I am sure that for $50 and a case of beer you can get one of your friends to help you out.


----------



## stroker79

PabstBlueRibbon;1048359 said:


> We just rented a log splitter to do the same thing. It was $50 for 4 hours. So, I am sure that for $50 and a case of beer you can get one of your friends to help you out.


Well if that was an option to me I would'nt have made the post.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Doug I just sold my splitter about 6 to 8 months ago. I wish i still had it and I would have just given it to you! Sorry!


----------



## stroker79

Pushin 2 Please;1048697 said:


> Doug I just sold my splitter about 6 to 8 months ago. I wish i still had it and I would have just given it to you! Sorry!


Doh!!!!!

Anyone??

I have been driving around with about 3,000#s of wood in bed for the last week, LOL. I want to get it split.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well theres always the old fashion way, grab yourself an axe and get to it............. Nah! HAPPY FOURTH OF JULY EVERYBODY!ussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

hey gang happy fourth of july......

hey quick ? i'm looking for a rim 8 lug for a 86 f250 does any one have one lying around let me know....


----------



## Kubota 8540

Just a heads up, if anyone is looking for a Outboard Motor, Brand New 1996 40 hp Johnson. Weird,................ I know? Listed it in the Off Topic section.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well i think right now it's cool seeing as how it's a snow plowing weather chat and it's 90 deg out side so there's nothing else to chat about......


----------



## Kubota 8540

I'm bored and tired of digging around in the back of the shop. I am finding a lot of stuff I have never used. Only 90 degrees? Feels warmer. Come on twenty and plenty!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

stroker79;1048449 said:


> Well if that was an option to me I would'nt have made the post.


just trying to help out man, no need to be salty!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

stroker79;1048788 said:


> Doh!!!!!
> 
> Anyone??
> 
> I have been driving around with about 3,000#s of wood in bed for the last week, LOL. I want to get it split.


well i have a wedge splitter and a sledge


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

I got this off the lawn site....

and my question is when is this going to happen in chicago


767 commentsby Jackee Coe - Aug. 27, 2008 12:22 PM
The Arizona Republic 
Maricopa County Sheriff's Office deputies raided a Mesa landscaping company early Wednesday, arresting nearly three dozen people suspected of being in the country illegally.

The raid at the offices of Artistic Land Management, on Main Street just west of Dobson Road, began about 4:30 a.m., according to one worker who was handcuffed but later released after producing documentation that he was in the country legally. 

“What Sheriff Joe is doing is an abuse of power,” Luis Juarez, the employee who was detained, said through a translator. 

Jose Hernandez, 35, of Chandler, listed in Corporation Commission records as the company's owner, could not be reached for comment Wednesday afternoon. 

Among those arrested are suspects in criminal fraud cases and others with warrants, according to Capt. Paul Chagolla, an MCSO spokesman.

Juarez said workers were handcuffed with plastic zip-ties while deputies checked for documents. Those who could provide proof they were in the country legally were released, while others were put on buses and taken away, he said. 

Rolando Garza, a driver and laborer for the company, said he was detained when he showed up for work at 5 a.m.

“They zip-tied everyone, even me,” Garza said. “And I'm a citizen here.” He said he was released at 7 a.m.

The search warrants served on the business are related to an investigation in to potential violations of Arizona's employer's sanctions law, according to MCSO.

In June, MCSO arrested nine suspected illegal immigrants at water parks in Mesa and north Phoenix and said the bust might lead to an employer sanctions case. So far it has not. 

Artistic Land Management is tucked off Main Street in a stretch of west Mesa where used-car lots, mobile home communities and motels share the road with the soon-to-open light rail line. On Wednesday, an estimated 50 trucks, some loaded with landscaping gear, sat idle in a fenced-off area flooded by recent rains. 

Cibola Mobile Home Park is next to the landscaping company. Steve Wahl, who manages the park, estimated that 30 percent of the tenants in the park work for Artistic Land Management. 

“It kind of sucks that Sheriff Joe is trying to do this,” Wahl said. “It hurts everybody. I don't like illegal immigration but there are better ways to deal with the issue.”

Barry Christensen, who said he has lived at Cibola for seven years, said the majority of his neighbors are Hispanic immigrants.

“These are good, honest people who work hard,” Christensen said. He blamed the raid on election-year politics.

“It's just publicity,” he said.

MCSO plans a 3:30 p.m. press conference in downtown Phoenix with Sheriff Joe Arpaio and Maricopa County Attorney Andrew Thomas to provide more details about the raid.


----------



## stroker79

PabstBlueRibbon;1049480 said:


> just trying to help out man, no need to be salty!


LOL well read the post, I said I have no place to split it :laughing:

Anyway, I took my chances and split it anyway in my driveway.

I have far more wood than I expected to have once its all chopped up!!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

stroker79;1049815 said:


> LOL well read the post, I said I have no place to split it :laughing:
> 
> Anyway, I took my chances and split it anyway in my driveway.
> 
> I have far more wood than I expected to have once its all chopped up!!


I was saying go to your buddies house!


----------



## stroker79

I have no friends............


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh come on. We are all friends here. Right? Right? At least for now we are, until we all start trying to out bid each other


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

stroker79;1049815 said:


> LOL well read the post, I said I have no place to split it :laughing:
> 
> Anyway, I took my chances and split it anyway in my driveway.
> 
> I have far more wood than I expected to have once its all chopped up!!


DAM thats a **** load of wood....LOL


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

stroker79;1049820 said:


> I have no friends............


****, If I would have know your out of Schaumburg I would have invited you to use my yard!


----------



## the new boss 92

are yougoing to burn that wood inside or do you have an outdoor fire pit?


----------



## stroker79

SullivanSeptic;1049827 said:


> Oh come on. We are all friends here. Right? Right? At least for now we are, until we all start trying to out bid each other


LOL, wont be outbidding me! :laughing:


----------



## stroker79

Reliable Snow and Ice;1049830 said:


> DAM thats a **** load of wood....LOL


Yeah, thats what I thought too! One uncut log was splitting into 15 or so pieces and I had a bed full of it.



PabstBlueRibbon;1049852 said:


> ****, If I would have know your out of Schaumburg I would have invited you to use my yard!


LOL, oh sure, now you invite me.



the new boss 92;1049861 said:


> are yougoing to burn that wood inside or do you have an outdoor fire pit?


Well I intend to you it primarily for outdoors when we co camping. I ended up with much more than expected. I do have a fireplace and may burn it in there too.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

stroker79;1049867 said:


> Yeah, thats what I thought too! One uncut log was splitting into 15 or so pieces and I had a bed full of it.
> 
> LOL, oh sure, now you invite me.
> 
> Well I intend to you it primarily for outdoors when we co camping. I ended up with much more than expected. I do have a fireplace and may burn it in there too.


well too bad you were far from me could have come here i have some wood to split also but i end up doing it by hand well wedge and sledge


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

tho any one out there who has an old F250 rim 16 inch 8 lug. I'm looking to get one. some one took my spare and I'm a little worried about running around with out one


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Reliable Snow and Ice;1049882 said:


> tho any one out there who has an old F250 rim 16 inch 8 lug. I'm looking to get one. some one took my spare and I'm a little worried about running around with out one


yeah never mind i found 2 tires and rim's that will fit my truck


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Does anyone know someone who does paint on the side? I bought my truck primer-ed and need it finish painted.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I have a guy that's great. But I am on my cell phone so I am not sure where ur located. Let me know if interested and I can get u his number


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

SullivanSeptic;1052394 said:


> I have a guy that's great. But I am on my cell phone so I am not sure where ur located. Let me know if interested and I can get u his number


Im in the northwest suburbs, im willing to travel if the price is right. I want to keep it cheap but not matco cheap


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

PabstBlueRibbon;1052543 said:


> Im in the northwest suburbs, im willing to travel if the price is right. I want to keep it cheap but not matco cheap


spray paint...... high gloss


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Reliable Snow and Ice;1052563 said:


> spray paint...... high gloss


will look all blotchy.


----------



## metallihockey88

Anyone headin up to country thunder this weekend?


----------



## the new boss 92

i wish i had the money to go,allmy buddies went up there though!


----------



## metallihockey88

Wish I had the money to go too but goin anyway. Just lost my unemployment so last hoorah before the liquidation of everything I own lol


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

the new boss 92;1052931 said:


> i wish i had the money to go,allmy buddies went up there though!


It stormed to high hell up there last night!


----------



## scottL

stroker79;1049820 said:


> I have no friends............


Well you could always mail order a "friend" 

With all that wood are going off the grid, guns, bible and bottled water????


----------



## metallihockey88

PabstBlueRibbon;1053246 said:


> It stormed to high hell up there last night!


Yea thursday and friday were crazy. poured all night. Place is a complete disaster. Mud is so thick people gettin stuck everywhere. Put some miles on my tow strap. Unfortunately one was to pull me out lol


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

metallihockey88;1053583 said:


> Yea thursday and friday were crazy. poured all night. Place is a complete disaster. Mud is so thick people gettin stuck everywhere. Put some miles on my tow strap. Unfortunately one was to pull me out lol


getting a little crazy muddin huh:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## erkoehler

PabstBlueRibbon;1052543 said:


> Im in the northwest suburbs, im willing to travel if the price is right. I want to keep it cheap but not matco cheap


Call Spring Hill Auto Body and ask for Brian.


----------



## erkoehler

Looking for a 9'2" Boss V plow if anyone knows of one for sale.


----------



## metallihockey88

Reliable Snow and Ice;1053980 said:


> getting a little crazy muddin huh:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


it was completely covered after the first night but the second round of tsunami rain cleaned it off, this is what was left when i got home. not to mention the 50lbs of mud stuck to my mount, which kept me from havin too much fun.


----------



## Mark13

I wish I had pictures of my neighbors mini cooper after she got back. Apparently they have trouble in the mud, who would have thought.


----------



## metallihockey88

Mark13;1054094 said:


> I wish I had pictures of my neighbors mini cooper after she got back. Apparently they have trouble in the mud, who would have thought.


haha im pulling out h3's and explorers and people try to get through the mud in small 2wd suv;s and cars. dont know what would even make you think you have a chance. all you gotta do is take the grass perimeter and youll be fine but all the dummys try to just go right through the slop with over 1ft deep ruts everywhere. wish i took pictures of the guys pulling the septic truck around the site cleaning out the port a potties with a huge case tractor


----------



## REAPER

Anybody notice any pine trees dropping a bunch of cones?


----------



## the new boss 92

funny you say that reaper because i was by a couple today and seen a couple cones on the ground and thought it might be a good sign for us plowers!


----------



## the new boss 92

any one hae any el nino predictions for this year yet?


----------



## affekonig

I just read some predictions in the weather thread. Sounds cold for us and more snow than normal, you know, if that prediction was right. Scott? Thoughts?


----------



## the new boss 92

what do you want for the truck in your sig? im hoping formore snow, so i can buy a bike thiswinter!


----------



## the new boss 92

metallihockey88;1054078 said:


> it was completely covered after the first night but the second round of tsunami rain cleaned it off, this is what was left when i got home. not to mention the 50lbs of mud stuck to my mount, which kept me from havin too much fun.


holly **** eric, last time i seen your truck in person it was all nice and detailed. never though i would see it that muddy!


----------



## stroker79

More snow, figures....... LOL

On a side note, Id like to plug a member here.

Tony (nvrnf) Opened a performance/mechanics shop in LITH and does a great job! He just rebuilt my front end and everything is nice and tight once again and he did it for a fair price. So if ya need anything, ranging from twin turbo setups to ujoint replacements he is the guy!


----------



## hi_octane

metallihockey88;1052886 said:


> Anyone headin up to country thunder this weekend?


yeah i went i just recovered from that weekend and i havent even washed my truck yet


----------



## metallihockey88

hi_octane;1054701 said:


> yeah i went i just recovered from that weekend and i havent even washed my truck yet


yea, finally startin to catch up on sleep since i got about 10 hours in 4 days. gonna try and tackle washing my truck today. gonna be brutal, that mud is like cement.


----------



## hi_octane

just a lil muddy but i seen the girls in the mini cooper but i was so much fun just tearin it up till i got yelled at by tht sheriffs for " tearing it up with this tires and your guys pick ups"


----------



## metallihockey88

the new boss 92;1054690 said:


> holly **** eric, last time i seen your truck in person it was all nice and detailed. never though i would see it that muddy!


yea, bout time it finally looks like a truck. definately had some fun making it look like that but now time to clean it, been dreading it all week. definately get a lot of looks and comments drivin around like that though


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

hi_octane;1054703 said:


> just a lil muddy but i seen the girls in the mini cooper but i was so much fun just tearin it up till i got yelled at by tht sheriffs for " tearing it up with this tires and your guys pick ups"


If I was up there with you man I'm sure our rigs would be covered head to toe. Too bad for out plow mounts, kinda puts a damper on the fun.


----------



## metallihockey88

PabstBlueRibbon;1054856 said:


> If I was up there with you man I'm sure our rigs would be covered head to toe. Too bad for out plow mounts, kinda puts a damper on the fun.


yea mine woulda been a lot worse if not for the mount. thats what got me struck. pull out onto the main drive slow so i didnt blast the people on the end with mud and it got hung up on a huge rut. threw it in 4-low and the front wheels were spinning at idle since they were hardly on the ground, know i was in trouble then lol.

hi_octane which site were you at? had a few red dodges like yours right around me. i was banished back to the miller site like everyone else since the one site they thought was on a flood plain. good call on that one :laughing:


----------



## WilliamOak

stroker79;1054697 said:


> More snow, figures....... LOL
> 
> On a side note, Id like to plug a member here.
> 
> Tony (nvrnf) Opened a performance/mechanics shop in LITH and does a great job! He just rebuilt my front end and everything is nice and tight once again and he did it for a fair price. So if ya need anything, ranging from twin turbo setups to ujoint replacements he is the guy!


Finally got rid of that rattle?!?!?



hi_octane;1054703 said:


> just a lil muddy but i seen the girls in the mini cooper but i was so much fun just tearin it up till i got yelled at by tht sheriffs for " tearing it up with this tires and your guys pick ups"


I think I know that 1st gen in the background of that pic.... small world lol.


----------



## erkoehler

Starting to pull some things together for this winter, just added another truck to the fleet


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1055374 said:


> Starting to pull some things together for this winter, just added another truck to the fleet


sweet lookin truck.like the chrome on white but the chrome mirror covers gotta go asap


----------



## WilliamOak

erkoehler;1055374 said:


> Starting to pull some things together for this winter, just added another truck to the fleet


Care to give more details on the truck? Mileage/interior, and if you dont mind of course, what you paid?
Definitely looks sharp!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah. U can't just leave us hanging like that. Also, what's gonna be hanging on the front?


----------



## erkoehler

metallihockey88;1055382 said:


> sweet lookin truck.like the chrome on white but the chrome mirror covers gotta go asap


Truck is silver


----------



## erkoehler

WilliamOak;1055384 said:


> Care to give more details on the truck? Mileage/interior, and if you dont mind of course, what you paid?
> Definitely looks sharp!


Has 95k miles, and a warranty till 150k. Full lariat package, leather, heated seats, tv in headrests in back seat, etc.

I'm looking for a 9'2" boss vxt to put on the front.


----------



## WilliamOak

erkoehler;1055391 said:


> Truck is silver


Damn, fooled me!
That the Wickstrom lot I see?


----------



## erkoehler

WilliamOak;1055393 said:


> Damn, fooled me!
> That the Wickstrom lot I see?


Yes, I'm pretty good friends w/ the guys over there so I threw them some business


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1055392 said:


> Has 95k miles, and a warranty till 150k. Full lariat package, leather, heated seats, tv in headrests in back seat, etc.
> 
> I'm looking for a 9'2" boss vxt to put on the front.


make sure the shovelers sit in the front with you inbetween sites... sounds way too comfortable in the back, they wont wanna get out


----------



## erkoehler

metallihockey88;1055436 said:


> make sure the shovelers sit in the front with you inbetween sites... sounds way too comfortable in the back, they wont wanna get out


Make them sit in the front, and I'll open the sun roof so it is like they never got in the warm truck


----------



## the new boss 92

hmmmmmm i like this prediction!- http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/34891/winter-2011-heavier-snow-for-c.asp


----------



## KJ Cramer

the new boss 92;1055925 said:


> hmmmmmm i like this prediction!- http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/34891/winter-2011-heavier-snow-for-c.asp


:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc Me Too! but now we need to wait and see if they are even close to right, which they normally aren't. Are there any other reputable people saying the same???


----------



## swtiih

I like that prediction to, lets hope all the customers see that


----------



## affekonig

Damn that's a nice truck. I went to grade school with Jared Wickstrom and still talk to him from time to time. I still don't seem to get the deals though...


----------



## swtiih

Skillet just said that this winter will be snowier


----------



## stroker79

Maybe ill put a plow on my atv and have some fun!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

swtiih;1056531 said:


> Skillet just said that this winter will be snowier


Warmer and Whiter, lets hope Skillet-head is right! How is everybody doing with their contracts for this season?


----------



## the new boss 92

it been cold enough formeto drive home with the windows up at night so im thinking something better then what happened today will happen this winter!


----------



## metallihockey88

the new boss 92;1056777 said:


> it been cold enough formeto drive home with the windows up at night so im thinking something better then what happened today will happen this winter!


ill be ther first to ask, what happened today?


----------



## the new boss 92

Me and my buxddy were up at his farm and we were building a enbankment out of dirt to keep the field from flooding and moved around 40 semi loads of dirt awesome right? Well we finished at like 230ish and we were all tired and jumped on his gator to go find this swamp to waste time waiting for his dad. We went into the forest like we normally do as and started making a new trail to this swamp we found on google images and in the mean time we see a huge 8 pointer running trough the forest and in the prosses of stopping we hit a underground wasp nest,well it ended up with us getting stung about 12 times each all over the place and leaving the gator back there running for about 2 hours. These bees were about the size of 95 and older chevy keys and there were about a million of them. Long story short we ended up getting a bob cat with an enclosed cab and went to scoop up the gator. We are never going back on that route again cosider we found out he was alergic to bee stings and he got it the worst out of it and landed himself in the hospital for a couple haurs because he couldn't breath after about 2 hours. so now we decided to start restoring an old barn and we are going to pitch in and get live stock for next year. After yesterday *** bees!


----------



## metallihockey88

Geez that sux man. Glad your buddys ok. Sounded like somethin good happened. Figured ya got some action or somethin lol


----------



## swtiih

glad you guys are okay. I know someone that got stung by a bee once and the Dr said they should carry an Epi pen cause next time they will need it or may go into shock.


----------



## the new boss 92

Thaks dude yea he's ok now but he was pretty short on air air and was swolen. He good now we are just going to use jeeps when we go in there again


----------



## erkoehler

How many people showed for the meeting at BWW?


----------



## affekonig

I missed it. 

The underground bees nest in my backyard must be full of nice bees. I stuck a stick in their hole and watched em go nuts for a while, then pulled it out and watched the reunion for a while, then threw a rock over it and haven't been stung... I know what you mean though, I've been surprise attacked in a similar situation before. All you can do it run and scream like a girl.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

erkoehler;1057407 said:


> How many people showed for the meeting at BWW?


2 way to drop the ball guys


----------



## the new boss 92

affekonig;1057422 said:


> I missed it.
> 
> The underground bees nest in my backyard must be full of nice bees. I stuck a stick in their hole and watched em go nuts for a while, then pulled it out and watched the reunion for a while, then threw a rock over it and haven't been stung... I know what you mean though, I've been surprise attacked in a similar situation before. All you can do it run and scream like a girl.


thats pretty much what we did, couldnt do anything elsebut run like hell and scream!


----------



## 3311

erkoehler;1057407 said:


> How many people showed for the meeting at BWW?


Would you like to fax me those quotes ?


----------



## erkoehler

Gave the two trucks a wash, and even had the chevy waxed


----------



## swtiih

Nice rigs ,what plow is going on the Ford


----------



## erkoehler

swtiih;1061767 said:


> Nice rigs ,what plow is going on the Ford


It will be a boss plow. Either a 8'2" V or 9'2" V.


----------



## the new boss 92

erkoehler;1061840 said:


> It will be a boss plow. Either a 8'2" V or 9'2" V.


speak of you i think i saw you about a week or two ago turning on to county farm rd off geneva. same light bar and truck.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1061840 said:


> It will be a boss plow. Either a 8'2" V or 9'2" V.


Those are great looking rigs! Ford and Gm, same combo here. Are you getting the trucks lettered up before winter?


----------



## erkoehler

Yes. I'll be putting logos on very soon.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1062166 said:


> Yes. I'll be putting logos on very soon.


I had both of mine done a couple of months ago. Why not, free advertisment! Trucks look great!:waving:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

so any guess on the first push able snow??


----------



## erkoehler

Picked up 2 plows today. Both 8'2" boss v plows!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

New or used? Pics? What you doing with old plow?


----------



## erkoehler

They are used rt3 mount boss V's. Overall pretty good shape, just going to do cutting edges this fall and new fluids. Also have a few bulbs to replace,


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1063335 said:


> Picked up 2 plows today. Both 8'2" boss v plows!


So that makes it (3) Boss plows and two trucks. Another truck on the horizon or is one just a back up?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Reliable Snow and Ice;1063316 said:


> so any guess on the first push able snow??


I'm guessing not till the end of November at the earliest. But like everybody else, I'm hoping the end of October or early November! payup


----------



## SullivanSeptic

if we are saying when we want it, then I would like snow next week. But in reality, I say december 5th


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Would you really want it next week? I bet you wouldn't. I know you are still hammered with digging and installs. Which is beatiful thing! Me personally, tomorrow is fine!payup


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1063508 said:


> So that makes it (3) Boss plows and two trucks. Another truck on the horizon or is one just a back up?


Another truck will come in time. How long depends on how much work I get lined up.

For now its a backup blade.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1063525 said:


> Another truck will come in time. How long depends on how much work I get lined up.
> 
> For now its a backup blade.


I also am sitting on a backup blade! It will sit in the garage and collect dust or if Sullivan gets a mount on his new Ford it will be his for taking! Are you still bidding on more work? How is it going?


----------



## erkoehler

I still have a bunch of bids out and am still working to line up as much work as possible.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1063530 said:


> I still have a bunch of bids out and am still working to line up as much work as possible.


Good luck on getting more work. I have only 2 more bids out that I'm waiting to see what happens. Only time will tell! I hope that we both get the work!payup


----------



## stroker79

erkoehler;1063525 said:


> Another truck will come in time. How long depends on how much work I get lined up.
> 
> For now its a backup blade.


oh yeah???? Maybe I should toss on another undercarriage mount on my truck! LOL

Just kidding, I just had to replace my balljoints again along with a hub bearing unit. the truck is DONE plowing. :laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

stroker79;1063537 said:


> oh yeah???? Maybe I should toss on another undercarriage mount on my truck! LOL
> 
> Just kidding, I just had to replace my balljoints again along with a hub bearing unit. the truck is DONE plowing. :laughing:


Truck is done plowing, but are you?


----------



## erkoehler

Yeah Doug maybe I should add you to my insurance so you can drive for me!


----------



## erkoehler

Couple pics of the new (used) plows.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Those blades look to be in GREAT shape. It looks like all you need to do is put a deflector on them and there ready. payup


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Can/does anyone need one more sub? I'm going to UTI for Diesel and Industrial and am trying to find some one who can help me out. I have 6:30am to 12:45 class. I'm trying to get some work to pay for school. I got a 1993 F350 8' western and an 8' Daniels on my truck. I know that you need to be there when it snows but school is really important and I am more than willing to plow before and after school.


----------



## stroker79

Pushin 2 Please;1063541 said:


> Truck is done plowing, but are you?


Im never done! I already toyed with putting a plow on my ATV just to play around the neighborhood with it haha!



erkoehler;1063559 said:


> Yeah Doug maybe I should add you to my insurance so you can drive for me!


I would love that but lets wait a bit. My wife and I are now expecting our first and not sure how she will cope with me being out all night, LOL.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I would love that but lets wait a bit. My wife and I are now expecting our first and not sure how she will cope with me being out all night, LOL.[/QUOTE]

Congrats on you and your wife expecting your first born.Enjoy your free time now! My daughter is almost 23 months now and it seems like theres no time to wipe my a$$! Your gonna be wishing you were out playing in the snow when your doing a 2AM feeding!:waving:


----------



## stroker79

Pushin 2 Please;1064028 said:


> I would love that but lets wait a bit. My wife and I are now expecting our first and not sure how she will cope with me being out all night, LOL.


Congrats on you and your wife expecting your first born.Enjoy your free time now! My daughter is almost 23 months now and it seems like theres no time to wipe my a$$! Your gonna be wishing you were out playing in the snow when your doing a 2AM feeding!:waving:[/QUOTE]

Ha thanks and I dont doubt that one bit. 

Luckily life has simplified a lot with the job since I work the same hours every week and my wife has a day care where she works. But my 2 nice lonely days off (Thursday and Friday) will now be baby duty. But I cant wait (Yes I know, I say that now.............)


----------



## erkoehler

Congrats! !


----------



## swtiih

congrats, when the wife gets up to nurse at 2am she will come back to bed and tell you its snowing.
Then you can think about the good old days.


----------



## stroker79

swtiih;1064127 said:


> congrats, when the wife gets up to nurse at 2am she will come back to bed and tell you its snowing.
> Then you can think about the good old days.


Ha yeah. Actually I love waking up to an overnight snowstorm. I did miss that feeling plowing but on the contrary, I will miss a significant about of payup every other week too. Tradeoff right? LOL



erkoehler;1064110 said:


> Congrats! !


Thanks Eric


----------



## 3311

erkoehler;1063335 said:


> Picked up 2 plows today. Both 8'2" boss v plows!


Adding wings ???


----------



## erkoehler

3311;1064137 said:


> Adding wings ???


Absolutely!

I'll probably pickup a 9'2" v at some point before or during the season as well.


----------



## the new boss 92

im hoping for a good weather report in the next couple days, i owe my truck a trans!:crying:


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Hey everyone hope you guys all had a good summer! Just wanted to remind everyone to look out for/do not work for Chris Lenart or Winter Services Inc out of Mchenry. We still have not been paid the amount due to us. Spread the word and hopefully no one else will get screwed! Have a safe winter guys, I'll stop in a few times and see how the weather is going for ya'll while I'm down here in Dayton doing this ----->


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

the new boss 92;1065654 said:


> im hoping for a good weather report in the next couple days, i owe my truck a trans!:crying:


You smoked it? What happened?


----------



## the new boss 92

Well it has alway been making a little bearing noise and I never really paid attention to it because I was like o well screw it its on it way out ne ways so I just let it go. The other day I'm driving home and all hell broke loose, grinding real bad vibration ect. I get home and get uder neath it and you can hear all the slop in it. I took a rubber mallet and tapped on the case and it got loauder. It hard to get into gear reverse grinds now and it all messed up, good thing for a manuel, 500 to completly rebuild it with a 2 year warrentee! Nice and fresh for the up comming season!


----------



## erkoehler

Anybody doing anything for holiday weekend?


----------



## stroker79

Im going to the Cliffs for some ATVing on monday!


----------



## Bird21

Winter Services has a huge billboard Route 12 North of 120 West side of the road. Just past Fratillos, mabey that is where your payment went Ohio..... That sucks that you got stiffed.

The weekend...... hmmm On the boat as much as possible, then mabey a little motocross sneaked in there somewhere.


----------



## the new boss 92

puttting a trans in my truck!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Bird21;1066403 said:


> Winter Services has a huge billboard Route 12 North of 120 West side of the road. Just past Fratillos, mabey that is where your payment went Ohio..... That sucks that you got stiffed.
> 
> The weekend...... hmmm On the boat as much as possible, then mabey a little motocross sneaked in there somewhere.


order a case of permanent marking paintballs off the net and and paint over it a case is 2000 balls and should do the job


----------



## erkoehler

Winter services also advertises at Blarney Island.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

This weekend.. Hopefully on my new boat, but the "Honey Do List" is NOT finished. Finishe installing the new windows, the new doors, finishe the roof and the siding.. Maybe not on the boat when I add up the amount of time I really need. :crying:

Due to low ballers again, looks like my 2 trucks may be side lined this year. I cannot compete with $35 - 45.00/hour per truck. It's better for me to sit at home I am guessing.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Dodge Plow Pwr;1066496 said:


> This weekend.. Hopefully on my new boat, but the "Honey Do List" is NOT finished. Finishe installing the new windows, the new doors, finishe the roof and the siding.. Maybe not on the boat when I add up the amount of time I really need. :crying:
> 
> Due to low ballers again, looks like my 2 trucks may be side lined this year. I cannot compete with $35 - 45.00/hour per truck. It's better for me to sit at home I am guessing.


$35.00-45 per hour? How do these guys pay for insurance with these rates and still pay there drivers, fuel, and other costs? Oh yeah, they don't carry insurance! Hope they slit there own throat and the customer calls you after the service sucks!


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Reliable Snow and Ice;1066439 said:


> order a case of permanent marking paintballs off the net and and paint over it a case is 2000 balls and should do the jobQUOTE]
> 
> Thats a great idea! I have a sweet paintball gun too from my younger days. I have actually thought about a lot of really fun stuff we could do to em but most of them end up with jail time :laughing:


----------



## affekonig

Leaving for San Diego in a few hours. Woohoo. We're playing at a music fest called Awesome Fest. Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

ohiogreenworks;1066532 said:


> Reliable Snow and Ice;1066439 said:
> 
> 
> 
> order a case of permanent marking paintballs off the net and and paint over it a case is 2000 balls and should do the jobQUOTE]
> 
> Thats a great idea! I have a sweet paintball gun too from my younger days. I have actually thought about a lot of really fun stuff we could do to em but most of them end up with jail time :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on! A little jail time never hurt anyone. It will make a man out of ya! Not to mention, misdemeanors don't count. Only felonies!
Click to expand...


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

SullivanSeptic;1066562 said:


> ohiogreenworks;1066532 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on! A little jail time never hurt anyone. It will make a man out of ya! Not to mention, misdemeanors don't count. Only felonies!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i do not think any one would go to jail it's called karma I mean with as many people this guy fuc*ed who really did do it.....
Click to expand...


----------



## metallihockey88

ohiogreenworks;1066532 said:


> Reliable Snow and Ice;1066439 said:
> 
> 
> 
> order a case of permanent marking paintballs off the net and and paint over it a case is 2000 balls and should do the jobQUOTE]
> 
> Thats a great idea! I have a sweet paintball gun too from my younger days. I have actually thought about a lot of really fun stuff we could do to em but most of them end up with jail time :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> just one thing you gotta remember...its only illegal if you get caught
Click to expand...


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

now my question is has this guy been taken to court i know in my case it's a joke but maybe the courts are different in du-page county
than they are in crooked oh i mean cook county


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Reliable Snow and Ice;1066680 said:


> now my question is has this guy been taken to court i know in my case it's a joke but maybe the courts are different in du-page county
> than they are in crooked oh i mean cook county


I am sure he has lawsuits against him. We have not and probably won't go to court. We do not have the funds to pay the lawyer up front even tho we will win. Also, nothing he has is in his name. He won't ever lose anything. He will draw out a court case forever and then file bankruptcy and settle for cents on the dollar. He is a smart scammer I will give him that, but it will also all catch up with him one day....


----------



## Bird21

Ohio you should have liened the properties. Take him to small claims court it is really easy and cheap no lawyer needed they will put you with a mediator and get things handled. 

BUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRR it's chilly tonight, not a good boating night.


----------



## the new boss 92

man i had my carhartt out last night, not the jacket but the zipper hoodie. say when you guys getting the plows out? me and pabatblueribbion were talking over a couple beers last night and were thinking october 1st if they are calling for an early winter!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

the new boss 92;1067305 said:


> man i had my carhartt out last night, not the jacket but the zipper hoodie. say when you guys getting the plows out? me and pabatblueribbion were talking over a couple beers last night and were thinking october 1st if they are calling for an early winter!


It would have been awesome to get them out last night! Fall is in the air boys!


----------



## FEFMedia

the new boss 92;1067305 said:


> me and pabatblueribbion were talking over a couple beers last night and were thinking october 1st if they are calling for an early winter!


I think that's the beer talking


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Bird21;1067200 said:


> Ohio you should have liened the properties. Take him to small claims court it is really easy and cheap no lawyer needed they will put you with a mediator and get things handled.
> 
> BUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRR it's chilly tonight, not a good boating night.


When we first got our lawyer, he told us we would have to go to federal court because the parties were in two different states. Basically what happened was our bank account was zero so we couldn't afford to lose anymore money fighting him, instead we focused on making money at home. It took a few months but we got back to where we were before working for Chris. The whole situation is messed up and all it really did was teach us a huge lesson. I find solace in knowing it will all come back and catch up to him at some point.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

FEFMedia;1067337 said:


> I think that's the beer talking


We're talking about Overhauling them. Ours needs paint and we want to change the fluild and filter.


----------



## the new boss 92

[


FEFMedia;1067337 said:


> I think that's the beer talking


lol it deff wasnt the beer talking, i was only sipping not chugging naaaa just go through them for the most part, change flued inspect hoses grase ererything and just get them ready ahead of time so we can hook up and go!


----------



## MileHigh

Got a lead on some jobs in: Champagne, Crystal Lake, and Geneva.

It would be through a National... 

I can email address, specs/price sheet to bid on, and contact info. It's per push with salt/sand. Commercial Store. Quotes are due on the 15th.

Let me know Plowsite Buddies.

I know I might get flamed for this...

PM me.


----------



## erkoehler

What national? I may be interested in crystal lake.


----------



## MileHigh

erkoehler;1068551 said:


> What national? I may be interested in crystal lake.


PM sent....


----------



## Propony

Interested...pm sent


----------



## 3311

erkoehler;1068551 said:


> What national? I may be interested in crystal lake.


Calm down skippy !!!


----------



## 84deisel

Time for a new season as I started preseason truck service yesterday.


----------



## the new boss 92

84deisel;1069217 said:


> Time for a new season as I started preseason truck service yesterday.


i just went throught my entire truck for this season everything cheacked out but one of the main components! i got the news on my trannys guys. bearings sliders seals gaskets and a couple gears he said,final price around 1300! DAMN GM PRODUCT!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

the new boss 92;1069435 said:


> i just went throught my entire truck for this season everything cheacked out but one of the main components! i got the news on my trannys guys. bearings sliders seals gaskets and a couple gears he said,final price around 1300! DAMN GM PRODUCT!


I bet that first quote of $500.00 seems like nothing compared to $1300.00. OUCH. Well at at you get a warrenty and she'll be ready when the flakes sart to fall! Than its time for her to pay you back!


----------



## the new boss 92

just kind of sucks cause i was saving for anew truck or bike what ever i decided to buy after winter, now that cash is gone lol.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Maybe after this winter, you'll be able to get a bike and a new truck. Let's hope we get hammered!payup


----------



## WilliamOak

Speaking of getting hammered, I won't be plowin this yr due to school. Sold the plow last spring and it's hard to put out the $ for a plow and bank on it snowing while I'm on winter break. But I'll be back in it in a few years!


----------



## the new boss 92

Pushin 2 Please;1069517 said:


> Maybe after this winter, you'll be able to get a bike and a new truck. Let's hope we get hammered!payup


there we go thats the sprit, im hopping that we are in the battle zone for this winter, i also have 1 or 2 side jobs lined up to pay my trans back, but for the most part i will be banking all the cash i make off plowing because i have a job now!


----------



## Bporter

Anyone know where I can find Information on a couple of days as far as weather precip. 
12/31/09 and 01/28/10 University park, and Kankakee areas in IL
Thanks Guys


----------



## 3311

Weatherwerks.com


----------



## kolkie05

Guy's,

Have any recomendations on who to use for insurance this year?


----------



## erkoehler

What do you guys use for production effeciency rates of a bobcat w/ a 8 ft. push box?

I know a truck is about 1 acre and hour, any approximations on bigger equipment?


----------



## NoFearDeere

Where is everyone getting their salt from this year? Im looking for bagged and super sacks. No room for a salt shed so no bulk!:crying:

Im going to get a mix of everything from straight to treated and some deicer.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

kolkie05;1072495 said:


> Guy's,
> 
> Have any recomendations on who to use for insurance this year?


Not sure where you are located but I have a great insurance guy in Frankfort. PM me and I can get you his info if your interested.


----------



## the new boss 92

SullivanSeptic;1072550 said:


> Not sure where you are located but I have a great insurance guy in Frankfort. PM me and I can get you his info if your interested.


lol you cant take you proff and put his information in it and charge him, or can you?:laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92

NoFearDeere;1072519 said:


> Where is everyone getting their salt from this year? Im looking for bagged and super sacks. No room for a salt shed so no bulk!:crying:
> 
> Im going to get a mix of everything from straight to treated and some deicer.


ummmm you can try and call dicipos(spelling) they are in west chicago off north ave by the drive in theater, and i know for a fact that they has salt coming out the ass they sell. how ever they get fresh stuff every year, but you might be able to get a little discount if you get some stuff from last year. try them never hurts.


----------



## the new boss 92

WilliamOak;1069521 said:


> Speaking of getting hammered, I won't be plowin this yr due to school. Sold the plow last spring and it's hard to put out the $ for a plow and bank on it snowing while I'm on winter break. But I'll be back in it in a few years!


that blows, buy a blade and have you dad or family member run your truck, its to nice not to work, even mark will agree with me on this one


----------



## Fatality

Hello fellas! Starting to get ready for the winter! hopefully it will be a good one this year!


----------



## the new boss 92

im hearing thick frost for next week!!!!! good sign


----------



## Kubota 8540

I heard something like 36 for a low over the weekend? Going to have to fire up the corn burner.


----------



## erkoehler

We're winterizing Boats like crazy now, I love it!


----------



## the new boss 92

Kubota 8540;1080856 said:


> I heard something like 36 for a low over the weekend? Going to have to fire up the corn burner.


yup and like a high of 56!


erkoehler;1080874 said:


> We're winterizing Boats like crazy now, I love it!


thats good get all thoughs boats done and get them ready for next season!!!!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

the new boss 92;1081069 said:


> yup and like a high of 56!
> 
> thats good get all thoughs boats done and get them ready for next season!!!!


better be cold for that bon fire


----------



## the new boss 92

Hell yea, where is everyone getting bulk salt from this year, my buddy is looking.


----------



## the new boss 92

well guys we are getting closer 40' and 30's at night!!!!!


----------



## ultimate plow

starting to think about the white stuff.ussmileyflag


----------



## erkoehler

Aurora was down to 31 last night!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Koehlr can you call me I want to talk to you about that salt you had. Pm me for number


----------



## Fatality

...frost advisory in effect from 1 am to 7 am cdt tuesday...


----------



## the new boss 92

all i know is that it is cold out now and were not even really into the night hours!!!! geting plow out tomarrow!!!!!!


----------



## WilliamOak

I can see my breath outside tonight!


----------



## erkoehler

R&R Yard Design;1082916 said:


> Koehlr can you call me I want to talk to you about that salt you had. Pm me for number


Pm sent........


----------



## erkoehler

Took my Chevy in for a preseason check. Starting to get the bigger items out of the way.


----------



## billzrx7

yea im gonna grab my plow out of the warehouse and give it a run through the paces. also need to replace a hub before winter (damn chevy)


----------



## the new boss 92

billzrx7;1083154 said:


> yea im gonna grab my plow out of the warehouse and give it a run through the paces. also need to replace a hub before winter (damn chevy)


that sucks my cv shaft is on the edge so i will have to replace that before winter 41 dallors!


----------



## the new boss 92

WilliamOak;1083107 said:


> I can see my breath outside tonight!


hey trader, thought you were gonna buy a chevy???? lol jk when youpicking up your new ride?


----------



## NoFearDeere

All the trucks are going in for check ups and trans flushes this week and next week. A few need front end work to get ready for winter. Plows will be pulled out and serviced in about 3 weeks. Have to order a new Boss plow and SaltDogg V Box and we should be ready. Anyone talk to Russo about salt? They were spose to call me back with some prices for bagged and that was 3 weeks ago!


----------



## WilliamOak

the new boss 92;1083225 said:


> hey trader, thought you were gonna buy a chevy???? lol jk when youpicking up your new ride?


So did I, lol. I pick it up Friday after Tony (nevrnf) checks it out at his shop. If it goes through there's some good, big plans for her  lol


----------



## erkoehler

Anyone have a boss mount for a 2006 f250? I have a 2008 mount for sale / trade as well.


----------



## NoFearDeere

erkoehler;1083250 said:


> Anyone have a boss mount for a 2006 f250? I have a 2008 mount for sale / trade as well.


I have one that came off my 2004 F250. Boss # LTA03654C

PM me if you want it and we can discuss it from there.


----------



## erkoehler

NoFearDeere;1083258 said:


> I have one that came off my 2004 F250. Boss # LTA03654C
> 
> PM me if you want it and we can discuss it from there.


That is the one I'm looking for, PM headed your way.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

billzrx7;1083154 said:


> yea im gonna grab my plow out of the warehouse and give it a run through the paces. also need to replace a hub before winter (damn chevy)


I need to do an injector seal kit and my axle seals along with take the truck back and have a gear box put in that does not leak.


----------



## the new boss 92

PabstBlueRibbon;1083374 said:


> I need to do an injector seal kit and my axle seals along with take the truck back and have a gear box put in that does not leak.


your having the wrost luck with yuo truckk these days!!!!!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

the new boss 92;1083413 said:


> your having the wrost luck with yuo truckk these days!!!!!


I am aware of this, you need to finish wet sanding it lol, On the up note my guy is working on an insurance quote!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

PabstBlueRibbon;1083614 said:


> I am aware of this, you need to finish wet sanding it lol, On the up note my guy is working on an insurance quote!


if your looking for a really good insurance guy i have one.. I grew up with him he's a broker


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone ever deal with "Network Property Managment"? I'm bidding some work for them and I know nothing about them.


----------



## the new boss 92

WilliamOak;1083246 said:


> So did I, lol. I pick it up Friday after Tony (nevrnf) checks it out at his shop. If it goes through there's some good, big plans for her  lol


i hope so,i loved you dodge when you had it. what made you go with the 6 leaker?


----------



## the new boss 92

PabstBlueRibbon;1083614 said:


> I am aware of this, you need to finish wet sanding it lol, On the up note my guy is working on an insurance quote!


we will get to it real soon, my buffer got taken back so now im going to go buy one in a week or so.


----------



## WilliamOak

the new boss 92;1083756 said:


> i hope so,i loved you dodge when you had it. what made you go with the 6 leaker?


Always been a ford guy. Love the body, interior etc. I've never been one to shy away from the 6.0. I know 10x as many guys w/ good ones as I do troublesome ones..


----------



## erkoehler

How many miles? You putting an extended warranty on it?


----------



## WilliamOak

180k. Truck runs, drives and looks like it has 1/2 of that. Can you get extended warranties when the original one is well expired?


----------



## erkoehler

Has to be under 100k to add warranty.


----------



## WilliamOak

Not a big deal, I don't know many warranties that are mod friendly either..


----------



## the new boss 92

WilliamOak;1083806 said:


> Always been a ford guy. Love the body, interior etc. I've never been one to shy away from the 6.0. I know 10x as many guys w/ good ones as I do troublesome ones..


i have alwaysliked ford to but when they keep having problems with there diesiel's makes me go the other way because i would buy a newer truck so im not going through what i did this summer with mine. anyways i would have to think real hard about fuying a for vs new chevy gasser.


----------



## erkoehler

I am very interested in how Ford's new Gasser is going to perform long term.


----------



## WilliamOak

Yeah I don't wanna turn this into a 6.0 good vs bad thread but with good maintenance, a few preventative things and not being a ruh-tard with the tuner they aren't bad engines at all. And they sound pretty sweet straight piped lol


----------



## erkoehler

Wish I could do an exhaust, but I know it would annoy the shyt out of me plowing after a few hours.


----------



## WilliamOak

Unless youre constantly rompin on it I wouldnt think it would be THAT bad, not like we're talkin stacks lol.
Time will tell I suppose


----------



## Donny O.

erkoehler;1083932 said:


> Wish I could do an exhaust, but I know it would annoy the shyt out of me plowing after a few hours.


the solution....electric cutouts. with the flip of a switch you go from stock exhaust to straight pipes in 3 seconds.....or you can stop anywhere in between to get the sound you like best. had one on my 96 Z28 and loved it. stock quiet comming home from work at 4:am then loud as I wanted to be with the push of a button.


----------



## the new boss 92

erkoehler;1083928 said:


> I am very interested in how Ford's new Gasser is going to perform long term.


me to i have reserching aloton the new modle trucks cause im going to be in the market next year. time will only tell although i see alot on them on the road already.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

the new boss 92;1083922 said:


> i have alwaysliked ford to but when they keep having problems with there diesiel's makes me go the other way because i would buy a newer truck so im not going through what i did this summer with mine. anyways i would have to think real hard about fuying a for vs new chevy gasser.


Everything has its problems, you need to know the proper solutions around them.


----------



## the new boss 92

PabstBlueRibbon;1084107 said:


> Everything has its problems, you need to know the proper solutions around them.[/we were chatting about the 6.0. thats why i might just get a brandd new one after winter so i dont have to deal with anything for 36ooo miles.


----------



## kolkie05

Join the club I just had to do new rotors, pads, and tires dropped about a grand into the truck. =(

Send any insurance guy info that would be helpful I need to get some quotes.


----------



## erkoehler

Anybody use Shelter Insurance? Got a pretty good quote from them.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

the new boss 92;1084123 said:


> PabstBlueRibbon;1084107 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything has its problems, you need to know the proper solutions around them.[/we were chatting about the 6.0. thats why i might just get a brandd new one after winter so i dont have to deal with anything for 36ooo miles.
> 
> 
> 
> 6.0 are great once you EGR delete them. and do the DPF while your at it
Click to expand...


----------



## 84deisel

DPF 0n a 6.0 ?


----------



## NoFearDeere

84deisel;1084253 said:


> DPF 0n a 6.0 ?


Yeah, said the same thing. My 6.0 ate ball joints like crazy and EGR every 2 months. Damn thing. Traded for my Duramax, best thing I ever did and my LLY sounds similar to a 6.0.


----------



## the new boss 92

when my dad had his 6.0 his truck went nuts with ball joints,4 sets in 57000 miles ouch!


----------



## WilliamOak

PabstBlueRibbon;1084219 said:


> the new boss 92;1084123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6.0 are great once you EGR delete them. and do the DPF while your at it
> 
> 
> 
> I think they come stock with the DPF removed...ussmileyflag
Click to expand...


----------



## the new boss 92

WilliamOak;1084538 said:


> PabstBlueRibbon;1084219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they come stock with the DPF removed...ussmileyflag
> 
> 
> 
> your right im thinking to new still after i started window shopping early:laughing: from what im looking at the 6.0's are getting grey hair lol
Click to expand...


----------



## kolkie05

erkoehler;1084130 said:


> Anybody use Shelter Insurance? Got a pretty good quote from them.


Where are they located? phone #?


----------



## billzrx7

i use wine sergi insurance, i think it cost me 600 for the year 2 mil coverage


----------



## the new boss 92

any one hear anything new on the winter that headed our way?


----------



## Kubota 8540

I've heard it was suppose to be warmer and snowier. But I have also heard it was going to be colder and snowier. So the way I look at it is for sure it should be snowier? Hopefully colder and snowier.


----------



## the new boss 92

colder an snowier would be OK but warmer and snowier would be better, more moisture in the are= more snow but heavier pushes!


----------



## swtiih

Hopefully it snows early and often


----------



## the new boss 92

swtiih;1086048 said:


> Hopefully it snows early and often


yea lets get some more bigger storms this year, 4 inches at a time not a half inch!


----------



## Kubota 8540

the new boss 92;1086131 said:


> yea lets get some more bigger storms this year, 4 inches at a time not a half inch!


Now wait a minute I like the 1/2 - 3/4" snows. 4 hrs of spraying and I'm home. How about a couple dustings followed by a 4 incher once a week?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Kubota 8540;1086137 said:


> Now wait a minute I like the 1/2 - 3/4" snows. 4 hrs of spraying and I'm home. How about a couple dustings followed by a 4 incher once a week?


yeah and all on the weekends....


----------



## the new boss 92

Kubota I like that idea a lot better, maybe one during the week some time to


----------



## Kubota 8540

Well as long as we are going to schedule these snows..... Not on Sunday mornings, not before noon, and not at supper time?


----------



## erkoehler

The last few days I've really noticed the leaves coming down fast! Couple hours with a good wind and the trees around here will be empty, otherwise maybe 1 more week.


----------



## weeman97

i cant wait to see vaughn schultz sexy face on a regular basis, and brains awesome hats!


----------



## erkoehler

weeman97;1086833 said:


> i cant wait to see vaughn schultz sexy face on a regular basis, and brains awesome hats!


Don't forget the sweet wake up calls!


----------



## kolkie05

Can you guy's give me a couple of names and phone numbers for insurance guys? I got a quote yesterday for $1400 for plow only!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

kolkie05;1087004 said:


> Can you guy's give me a couple of names and phone numbers for insurance guys? I got a quote yesterday for $1400 for plow only!


Where u located at in Chicago? I got a guy but he is on far South side


----------



## kolkie05

SullivanSeptic;1087013 said:


> Where u located at in Chicago? I got a guy but he is on far South side


Northwest side but maybe he can work over the phone.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

SullivanSeptic;1087013 said:


> Where u located at in Chicago? I got a guy but he is on far South side


key insurance ask for dan ellsworth 630 323-5276 tell him nick sent you... i grew up with him


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

kolkie05;1087004 said:


> Can you guy's give me a couple of names and phone numbers for insurance guys? I got a quote yesterday for $1400 for plow only!


key insurance in downers grove ask for dan ellsworth 630 323-5276 tell him nick sent you... i grew up with him


----------



## erkoehler

I'm done w/ this warm weather....bring on the cold!


----------



## the new boss 92

erkoehler;1087378 said:


> I'm done w/ this warm weather....bring on the cold!


you said that perfect, im taking my mind off this weather and getting my gun card app sent out tomarrow and by the time it come it should be snowingussmileyflag


----------



## the new boss 92

you ever get your hands on a mount for the ford yet?


----------



## erkoehler

the new boss 92;1087505 said:


> you ever get your hands on a mount for the ford yet?


Yes, picked it up Sunday from Nofeardeere......hopefully get it installed this week!


----------



## the new boss 92

nice post up some pictures with the plow on the one truck i seen like your didnt move with an 8 footer rised.


----------



## KCD Snow Pro

*Chicago Insurance Agent*



kolkie05;1087004 said:


> Can you guy's give me a couple of names and phone numbers for insurance guys? I got a quote yesterday for $1400 for plow only!


Hey, Kolk...

Call Sam Rolph at American Family. He's a SIMA member and a hell of a good ins agent. Totally professional! 1 708 687-8770 Far South side oak forest, I think.


----------



## erkoehler

The chevy 2500hd w/ the 8'2" v plow drops one inch when it is fully lifted. All I've done is crank the t-bars. I'm thinking about adding timbrens this season just for additional support.


----------



## the new boss 92

i seen chrismas lights on the way home yesterday night!!!!! wtf? i like snow but i dont like the holidays.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

I finally jumped and just bought the new 2011 Ford F-350 6.7 over the weekend. The 2005 Dodge is gone. Extended warranty wouldn't cover ANYTHING since it has a plow package and a tow hitch on it. Can't afford not to have warranty and plow. What a bunch of crap. Now I need to hurry and get everything I need to hook the plow up to this one. After that let it snow like there is no tomorrow...

Good thing I still have 1 Dodge otherwise I would need to change my screen name.. CRAP.


----------



## erkoehler

Picked up the chevy from the shop and it is ready for winter 


May try to do the plow wiring on the Ford today/tonight.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1087731 said:


> Picked up the chevy from the shop and it is ready for winter
> 
> May try to do the plow wiring on the Ford today/tonight.


I must have missed it. What was the Chevy in the shop for? Glad its ready, weather is changing. Time to make that MONEY....payup


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Double post! Oops.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

The weather is changing but I still think we have a month and a half before we see snow. My plow still up on the rack and it will stay there for at least another month


----------



## the new boss 92

Dodge Plow Pwr;1087645 said:


> I finally jumped and just bought the new 2011 Ford F-350 6.7 over the weekend. The 2005 Dodge is gone. Extended warranty wouldn't cover ANYTHING since it has a plow package and a tow hitch on it. Can't afford not to have warranty and plow. What a bunch of crap. Now I need to hurry and get everything I need to hook the plow up to this one. After that let it snow like there is no tomorrow...
> 
> Good thing I still have 1 Dodge otherwise I would need to change my screen name.. CRAP.


how are you liking the power of that new motor so far?


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1087744 said:


> The weather is changing but I still think we have a month and a half before we see snow. My plow still up on the rack and it will stay there for at least another month


I think it will be sometime around end of Nov. or first week of December for the first snow.

I'll be pulling out one of the used plows that I bought in the next couple weeks to start going through it. I know I need to change fluid, hoses, and possibly a cutting edge. Also, one headlight didn't work when I picked it up.

Still a long time before we start to feel the winter time crunch.........


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1087732 said:


> I must have missed it. What was the Chevy in the shop for? Glad its ready, weather is changing. Time to make that MONEY....payup


Went to move it last week and a brake line had gotten a hole in it. Took it in for that, and while it was there had the trans flushed, diff. fluid changed, oil changed, and everything given a once over before the seaon.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1087783 said:


> Went to move it last week and a brake line had gotten a hole in it. Took it in for that, and while it was there had the trans flushed, diff. fluid changed, oil changed, and everything given a once over before the seaon.


Thats all i have left too. Gonna do filters and change tranny fluid in the first week of Nov. Plows and speaders have been mounted and put through the ropes. All came out good. (Thank the Lord). Bring on the cold and snow!purpleboupayup


----------



## the new boss 92

erkoehler;1087783 said:


> Went to move it last week and a brake line had gotten a hole in it. Took it in for that, and while it was there had the trans flushed, diff. fluid changed, oil changed, and everything given a once over before the seaon.


that would have bedd a little ride at 3 in the morning if the brake line went out during the first storm coming up to a curb!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

the new boss 92;1087745 said:


> how are you liking the power of that new motor so far?


It is AMAZING... Now I have to figure out how to stop spinning the rear tires all the time. They called and said they have to program the computer up to 800 ft. pounds of torque now that GM raised their's on the Duramax this year. Should make 400 hp and 800 pounds of torque later today.. In town mileage is down from the Dodge. 13mpg city Dodge was 18.9. But I only have 150 miles on it so time will tell.wesport


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Just wanted to keep everyone that has followed our story updated. Today the 14th, we got a check from Winter Services and Chris Lenart. He finally came thru and it couldn't have come at a better time, just bought another truck lol. While it did take a long time, we got what was owed to us and I am thankful and glad it worked out. Good luck to all you guys up there this winter! Have a good one!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Thats awsome to hear. Did you have to use a lawyer or did he finally just pay up? Hope you have a good year!


----------



## ohiogreenworks

SullivanSeptic;1088709 said:


> Thats awsome to hear. Did you have to use a lawyer or did he finally just pay up? Hope you have a good year!


Pretty much out of nowhere he called and said we would have a check. We were not pursuing him because of not wanting to pay a lawyer to get cents on the dollar. For whatever the reason, he just paid us. Thanks you too bud!


----------



## swtiih

That is great news, congrats


----------



## erkoehler

Cash that check!


----------



## the new boss 92

^ what he said, glad to hear it ohio!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Glad you got your money Ohio. Next time around, stop by Ryan's shop. We'll make him buy us some beers! Congrats.payup


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Ohio, that's great news anytime you get what's due you. Things always come back around is how I see it..


----------



## the new boss 92

does any one in the carol stream area have a 03-07 chevy extending towing mirror thats off you truck already that i could steal for like 15minuets to do a test fit?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

looks like im not getting on this year. no one is responding to my multiple calls for employment.


----------



## erkoehler

PabstBlueRibbon;1089523 said:


> looks like im not getting on this year. no one is responding to my multiple calls for employment.


It is still really early for lining up subs. There are alot of contracts out and bids out that have not been returned yet.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

erkoehler;1089539 said:


> It is still really early for lining up subs. There are alot of contracts out and bids out that have not been returned yet.


Giving me hope Eric thanks! hey who is everyone using for insurance? I got a quote from progressive for 1 mill of general and it was 3500 for me to be the prime holder or 1750 for me or my dad


----------



## metallihockey88

That's pretty high. I got state farm which I know is a lil high and I was like 2750 with 1mil coverage. Keep lookin for the sub work. You'll find somethin. New postin on cl under gigs for sub work not far from you


----------



## NoFearDeere

Ok, so I contacted Russo Power about a month ago for a price for 2 semi loads of salt. He said he would call me back in a day or so. Never did. Then I called this last week and he said he would email me within an hour with all the prices. Still waiting. So needless to say I would buy a damn thing from them. Terrible customer service and i'm going to spread the word!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

NoFearDeere;1089852 said:


> Ok, so I contacted Russo Power about a month ago for a price for 2 semi loads of salt. He said he would call me back in a day or so. Never did. Then I called this last week and he said he would email me within an hour with all the prices. Still waiting. So needless to say I would buy a damn thing from them. Terrible customer service and i'm going to spread the word!


you know what the F_ _ K is wrong with people.. There are Way too Many LAZY Mother Fers

out there... but that's ok they will be treated as how they treat others...


----------



## the new boss 92

PabstBlueRibbon;1089523 said:


> looks like im not getting on this year. no one is responding to my multiple calls for employment.


you will find something, my guy should be calling me shortly cause i called him today so ill find out for ya.


----------



## NoFearDeere

Do any salt suppliers in this area have super sacks anymore or not? Im cant find anyone that does yet and starting to get pissy!


----------



## the new boss 92

any one have any guess's to the first snow fall?


----------



## erkoehler

Accuweather says the first flakes will be next week......they aren't usually very accurate.


----------



## the new boss 92

lol i know what you mean, last year saying 2 inches and it turned out being 15 inches oops lol


----------



## metallihockey88

the new boss 92;1093336 said:


> lol i know what you mean, last year saying 2 inches and it turned out being 15 inches oops lol


Hopefully they make that mistake a few times this winter


----------



## KCD Snow Pro

NoFearDeere;1090167 said:


> Do any salt suppliers in this area have super sacks anymore or not? Im cant find anyone that does yet and starting to get pissy!


Define super sacks please...


----------



## the new boss 92

metallihockey88;1093646 said:


> Hopefully they make that mistake a few times this winter


i hear ya on this one i need the$$$$$$$ for a new 3/4 ton!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

well we will see if its ******** or not


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

My guess is a few salting events in late November, and first plow in early December. Hoping both happen a lot sooner!


----------



## motoxguy

Im in the Milwaukee Area for WI and the weatherman today showed Noaa predictions and they say 33% more precipitation for our area with average temperatures. Lets hope that this comes in the form of snow not rain


----------



## affekonig

Was that my imagination or was there frost on the grass this morning? The cold feels so good...


----------



## the new boss 92

nope im not far from you and it was deffinantly frost!!!!!!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Heck last week I had to scrape the windows... It's on it's way. Guess I better get ready... Have the new bracket to install, wiring, new stobes to do, wire the spreader, Oh man I AM behind.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Had to let the car warm for about 5 to 10 minutes to defrost the windshield. It sure is getting close!:bluebounc:redbounce


----------



## the new boss 92

Dodge Plow Pwr;1094107 said:


> Heck last week I had to scrape the windows... It's on it's way. Guess I better get ready... Have the new bracket to install, wiring, new stobes to do, wire the spreader, Oh man I AM behind.


your telling me i have to go through my blade it went from my back yar to the garage and is sitting there, i have to replace all the hoses and fluid grease everything and replace some bolts, possibly the center piviot pin. lets hope the center pin isnt shot cuz i dont wanna fab anything up!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

had to plug in the truck two nights this past week
yeah got the new plastic face for the blade yesterday installed it today greased the spot's that it's metal on metal and tomorrow pulling out the spreader and get it all hooked up and checked out. have to make up some new connections for the spreader power and rear spot lights. I'll be ready after this weekend...


come on snow:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## swtiih

The nice weather we had last few weeks is definetly going to become a distant memory. Snow will be here before you know it. The phone has been ringing and people are definetly starting to think about winter. Time to get ready.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

swtiih what company are you with


----------



## erkoehler

Last boating event of the year today. Bring on the snow @!


----------



## the new boss 92

going to put a front cv axle in my truck today getting ready for winter, after next week bring on the snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swtiih

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1094575 said:


> swtiih what company are you with


I have my own accounts


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Anyone know of anyone hiring? also anyone know of some insurance groups?


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

the new boss 92;1094130 said:


> your telling me i have to go through my blade it went from my back yar to the garage and is sitting there, i have to replace all the hoses and fluid grease everything and replace some bolts, possibly the center piviot pin. lets hope the center pin isnt shot cuz i dont wanna fab anything up!


That would be bad. The weekend came and went and I didn't get ANYTHING on my list complete except for all the parts picked up. Man I need to pull my head out of my @$$ and get moving. So many things on the honey do list to do too. When does it end?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Dodge Plow Pwr;1096569 said:


> That would be bad. The weekend came and went and I didn't get ANYTHING on my list complete except for all the parts picked up. Man I need to pull my head out of my @$$ and get moving. So many things on the honey do list to do too. When does it end?


It ends when SHE SAYS IT ENDS! I think its written on the marraige certificate.


----------



## Banger

....:laughing:I didnt see that ours but I should check the small print now.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

The honey to do list ends when you start giving her a sweetie to list i been married for 10 years my wife tried to bull that same bs i gave her a list to do things i know she wont do not to hard of stuff but it worked for meshe tried to give me a list i did the things she wanted then i gave her a bigger list when she tried to give me another to do list i had a copy of hers and told her how could she give me a list again when she never finished hers 8 years later i never seen another one


----------



## the new boss 92

i think the winds got a little crazy last night lol!


----------



## erkoehler

It's not over yet!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Banger;1096908 said:


> ....:laughing:I didnt see that ours but I should check the small print now.


There's some scribbling on the back side, I just thought it was her trying to get the pen to write... Great!!! LOL
Just finished putting the bearings in the spreader this morning before work. What a pain that is. Hopefully today I can get the brackets mounted after work. Fingers are crossed.


----------



## the new boss 92

erkoehler;1097248 said:


> It's not over yet!


also blew my bed mat back an inch and a half:waving: hope fully it dont come out driving down the road


----------



## erkoehler

We need a cold snap so people will finalize contracts.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh I second that. Way too many undecided still


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ I actually have to drop a bid of tomorrow. I thought everybody had their bids. Seems like all these possible clients are waiting to the last minute. There most likely looking for that LOWBALLER!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Pushin 2 Please;1097799 said:


> ^ I actually have to drop a bid of tomorrow. I thought everybody had their bids. Seems like all these possible clients are waiting to the last minute. There most likely looking for that LOWBALLER!


i have my cards all over the place and not one fing call for a quote


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Reliable Snow and Ice;1097812 said:


> i have my cards all over the place and not one fing call for a quote


I can only think that this guy saw me driving one of my trucks. They are lettered up and I was out by his place of business about a week ago! Either way, its another possible client!


----------



## the new boss 92

erkoehler;1097668 said:


> We need a cold snap so people will finalize contracts.


its coming, i think i saw a low of 25 at night this weekend! and high of 50's the following week!


----------



## RAW Details

whats up guys, its been awhile! man i need to get crackin on doing my cylinders and hoses! its almost here boys! i cant wait for the 1st blast!


----------



## the new boss 92

anyone know a hydro place that does hoses at a decent price? every boss dealer i call wants like 22-32 bucks a hose and thats [email protected]! monroe truck was byfar the chepest so far and suburban driveline is exspensive to no end!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sullivan and I know a good place, but were a little to far south of you. The drive down here would make them just as expensive.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Pushin 2 Please;1098314 said:


> Sullivan and I know a good place, but were a little to far south of you. The drive down here would make them just as expensive.


reminds me i need to get a spare hose or two there good what i have but always be on the safe side..

pushin what's the name and number for the place out here


----------



## the new boss 92

Pushin 2 Please;1098314 said:


> Sullivan and I know a good place, but were a little to far south of you. The drive down here would make them just as expensive.


whats the name of it? might just be worth it to buy alot of them


----------



## WilliamOak

new boss- if you want I drive by monroe every week on my way to school, I could grab a few hoses and just meet up with 'ya over the weekend sometime?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Marino Truck & Equipment in Rockdale (Joliet), 815-744-1100 or another is Franks Repair Service in Crestwood, 708-385-0676. Both places will make them as you wait. Good Luck guys.:waving:


----------



## the new boss 92

WilliamOak;1098341 said:


> new boss- if you want I drive by monroe every week on my way to school, I could grab a few hoses and just meet up with 'ya over the weekend sometime?


that would be awsome, but im pretty lazy during the day till i go to work at about 4 every day so i have more than enough time to get out there and its not to far from me. plus i need to get some more prices from some hydo company's before i buy boss made hoses. between fixing my plow lights hoses and a fluid change im going to be in the whole till december...... i would kill to be able to get another job tillplow season! i will shoot you a pm if i needd you to swing out there for me but as of now i have to much time on my hand and anything i could do i do just to stay on my feet if you know what i mean.


----------



## the new boss 92

high of 49 and low of 29 tomarrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! were getting closer.


----------



## the new boss 92

Pushin 2 Please;1098386 said:


> Marino Truck & Equipment in Rockdale (Joliet), 815-744-1100 or another is Franks Repair Service in Crestwood, 708-385-0676. Both places will make them as you wait. Good Luck guys.:waving:


thanks, im shopping the prices of hoses are crazy for a 3/8s hose.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

the new boss 92;1098394 said:


> thanks, im shopping the prices of hoses are crazy for a 3/8s hose.


Yeah I know. Nobody has them cheap but these are the fairest prices Sullivan and I came across!


----------



## the new boss 92

alright, i have one last try before a take a winner, my dad has the machiene at work and can make them for nothing if he has the fittings, so time to take one off and hand it over and see what he can do.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

the new boss 92;1099350 said:


> alright, i have one last try before a take a winner, my dad has the machiene at work and can make them for nothing if he has the fittings, so time to take one off and hand it over and see what he can do.


i found hoses on ebay for pretty cheep found mine for 12.50 free shipping


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Pushin 2 Please;1098386 said:


> Marino Truck & Equipment in Rockdale (Joliet), 815-744-1100 or another is Franks Repair Service in Crestwood, 708-385-0676. Both places will make them as you wait. Good Luck guys.:waving:


yeah went to marino for an interview never hired me ... oh well his loss


----------



## stroker79

Yeah even though I'm not plowing unless eric2 calls, it sure is making things good for me. Remote starter installs are streaming in and we already did a couple strobe jobs too!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

stroker79;1099583 said:


> Yeah even though I'm not plowing unless eric2 calls, it sure is making things good for me. Remote starter installs are streaming in and we already did a couple strobe jobs too!


Glad to hear your keeping busy, Doug. My buddy does remote starts, and he said that there swamped as well. Must be the cold weather coming!:waving:


Reliable Snow and Ice;1099429 said:


> yeah went to marino for an interview never hired me ... oh well his loss


Is that what you do, Nick? Your a wrench?


----------



## the new boss 92

stroker79;1099583 said:


> Yeah even though I'm not plowing unless eric2 calls, it sure is making things good for me. Remote starter installs are streaming in and we already did a couple strobe jobs too!


i want a remote start on my truck but i dont want to put it through the gaarage door, damn manuel trans! say how you been doug?


----------



## stroker79

I been good. Staying busy! I have my first born due end of April so y'all keep me
In mind if you need someone to take over for a little bit. 

Funny you mention about your truck going through a garage. I did one on a friends stick shift focus and he sent it driving un manned once too lol. 

The one we carry now have safeguards in place and are safe to use on manuals.


----------



## the new boss 92

stroker79;1100253 said:


> I been good. Staying busy! I have my first born due end of April so y'all keep me
> In mind if you need someone to take over for a little bit.
> 
> Funny you mention about your truck going through a garage. I did one on a friends stick shift focus and he sent it driving un manned once too lol.
> 
> The one we carry now have safeguards in place and are safe to use on manuals.


really? whats the name of you place and what do they run installed?


----------



## nevrnf

I just saw a flyer from O'Reilly that says the stores are stocking snowplow hoses and stuff. Just another option as they are all over.


----------



## the new boss 92

nevrnf;1100822 said:


> I just saw a flyer from O'Reilly that says the stores are stocking snowplow hoses and stuff. Just another option as they are all over.


never thought some one like that would carry hoses have to give them a call and see what they have!


----------



## RAW Details

stroker79;1100253 said:


> I been good. Staying busy! I have my first born due end of April so y'all keep me
> In mind if you need someone to take over for a little bit.
> 
> Funny you mention about your truck going through a garage. I did one on a friends stick shift focus and he sent it driving un manned once too lol.
> 
> The one we carry now have safeguards in place and are safe to use on manuals.


where u working at now? im gonna need this for my GTO asap!


----------



## lawnsrusinc.

So whats the snow forecast look like for us here? Snow no snow this season?


----------



## tls22

stroker79;1100253 said:


> I been good. Staying busy! *I have my first born due end of April so y'all keep me*In mind if you need someone to take over for a little bit.
> 
> Funny you mention about your truck going through a garage. I did one on a friends stick shift focus and he sent it driving un manned once too lol.
> 
> The one we carry now have safeguards in place and are safe to use on manuals.


Congrats Doug


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

nevrnf;1100822 said:


> I just saw a flyer from O'Reilly that says the stores are stocking snowplow hoses and stuff. Just another option as they are all over.


Did the flyer have any prices? It sure is a good option, seems like there's a O'Reilly's in every other town!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

RAW Details;1100891 said:


> where u working at now? im gonna need this for my GTO asap!


hey bob I should have insurance finalized this week (totally pita I tell ya) Ill give you a call so you can let your guy know!


----------



## stroker79

RAW Details;1100891 said:


> where u working at now? im gonna need this for my GTO asap!


Pm sent!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nevrnf

Snowplow accessories I think the flyer had more listed but here is the 2 pages that come up on thier website.


----------



## the new boss 92

any one have some snow predicted?


----------



## metallihockey88

nevrnf;1101439 said:


> Snowplow accessories I think the flyer had more listed but here is the 2 pages that come up on thier website.


good to see the auto parts places are finally starting to get a clue. im not sure how far spread Lee Auto Parts is. theres a bunch by me and some in the city but not sure how many stores they have or how big of an area they cover. if you got one by you though, check it out. the one by me is stacked with plow parts. they have half an aisle of parts and they said they will be carrying a lot more stuff this year. they have all hoses, solenoids, all brands of plow oil, 4-5 different kinds of markers, all the pins and clips for unimounts, shoes, lights, all kinds of stuff.


----------



## WilliamOak

Anyone want to trade my toolbox for a smaller one? This one dominates my short bed as it's the bigger 27" model, Looking for the smaller one, needs to be black and a weather guard. Will buy outright!


----------



## erkoehler

How awesome would it be for a plowing event in November!

I'm going to try to put the mount on the f-250 tomorrow.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

erkoehler;1101561 said:


> How awesome would it be for a plowing event in November!
> 
> I'm going to try to put the mount on the f-250 tomorrow.


i'm thinking were going to have one... maybe in 2 to 3 weeks.:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Reliable Snow and Ice;1101569 said:


> i'm thinking were going to have one... maybe in 2 to 3 weeks.:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


I agree. I'm thinking the last week of the month!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*Let it snow*

Well guys we had october weather in september now in oct. Feels like nov. Maybe we will have dec. In nov. If we do it will snow late nov
this is just my wishfull thinking

i put my plow on already getting all the bugs worked out but so for my 1500 is handling the big lotpro very well


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I say we get our first plowable snow by nov 13--16 things this fall have just like the snow year we had in 79 if any of you can remember LOL D MAC


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1101603 said:


> Well guys we had october weather in september now in oct. Feels like nov. Maybe we will have dec. In nov. If we do it will snow late nov
> this is just my wishfull thinking
> 
> i put my plow on already getting all the bugs worked out but so for my 1500 is handling the big lotpro very well


HEY RJ NICE SET UP


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1101603 said:


> Well guys we had october weather in september now in oct. Feels like nov. Maybe we will have dec. In nov. If we do it will snow late nov
> this is just my wishfull thinking
> 
> i put my plow on already getting all the bugs worked out but so for my 1500 is handling the big lotpro very well


very nice all new I see..... so what did that baby cost??


----------



## erkoehler

Anyone in Orland Park want to pickup a driveway?

Ohio did it last year, but I need someone this year!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

erkoehler;1101726 said:


> Anyone in Orland Park want to pickup a driveway?
> 
> Ohio did it last year, but I need someone this year!


where's it at pm me


----------



## NoFearDeere

DIRISHMAN;1101681 said:


> I say we get our first plowable snow by nov 13--16 things this fall have just like the snow year we had in 79 if any of you can remember LOL D MAC


I think the first "plowable" will be right at the beginning of December, just like last year. But we'll have a few salt runs before then!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

NoFearDeere;1101807 said:


> I think the first "plowable" will be right at the beginning of December, just like last year. But we'll have a few salt runs before then!


well i'm liking the 2 week of nov and if it's like 79 were in for a lot of snow.... problem is where to put it.... in 79 there were no where near the parking lot's we have today...

problem is where to put it all.....:laughing:


----------



## Mark13

So you guys are saying I should probably get my salter ready and wired up and put my plow mount and wiring on and go buy my blade, and get tires..... all by mid November? sheesh, picky group we got here.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Mark13;1101870 said:


> So you guys are saying I should probably get my salter ready and wired up and put my plow mount and wiring on and go buy my blade, and get tires..... all by mid November? sheesh, picky group we got here.


you havent done this yet.... wow you do like working on the last minute dont ya


----------



## DIRISHMAN

*79 snow*

oh ya boy do i rember that they were piling snow at th corner of my block 15 ft high and you could not see around the corner and back then the didn't have box mounted end loader like now the could have used that to plow my street LOL :laughing::laughing: I think my city back then had a thing called a M BENZ UNIMOG with a giant 13ft wide snow thrower like at O HARE and it was used to fill semi dump to despose of:


----------



## Mark13

Reliable Snow and Ice;1101875 said:


> you havent done this yet.... wow you do like working on the last minute dont ya


I've been busy with school and harvest at work. It was kinda today's project, however getting called into work wasn't part of the plan. Gotta take the hours while their here though.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

hey mark you stilll lookin to buy a couple of sleds ? Know you were last season I think????


----------



## Mark13

DIRISHMAN;1101890 said:


> hey mark you stilll lookin to buy a couple of sleds ? Know you were last season I think????


I was thinkin about it. Some of my friends have them, ones currently apart getting rebuilt. So we don't hijack this thread to bad, would you mind pm'ing me about it? Thanks.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1101726 said:


> Anyone in Orland Park want to pickup a driveway?
> 
> Ohio did it last year, but I need someone this year!


If this is one of the two I took over for Ohio last year, I could do it again. Just PM me. I have a few lots in the area.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1101726 said:


> Anyone in Orland Park want to pickup a driveway?
> 
> Ohio did it last year, but I need someone this year!


Well between Reliable and Sullivan, I'm sure its covered. If not I too have a few lots in Orland, so I could get to it. Let us know!:waving:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Mark13;1101870 said:


> So you guys are saying I should probably get my salter ready and wired up and put my plow mount and wiring on and go buy my blade, and get tires..... all by mid November? sheesh, picky group we got here.


Mark I'm with Reliable here. I'm sure your swamped with school and harvesting, but the cold is right around the corner. I'm know you will have it ready in time!


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1101907 said:


> If this is one of the two I took over for Ohio last year, I could do it again. Just PM me. I have a few lots in the area.


I think that both of the ones Ohio was taking care of were family members of mine.

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1101907 said:


> If this is one of the two I took over for Ohio last year, I could do it again. Just PM me. I have a few lots in the area.


Hey bud, thank you for throwing your beer cans in my lawn when you were out trick or treating with the family. Just what I wanted!:laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1101935 said:


> Hey bud, thank you for throwing your beer cans in my lawn when you were out trick or treating with the family. Just what I wanted!:laughing:


I had my kids throw them there!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

And yes, I am father of the year!:laughing:


----------



## Mark13

Pushin 2 Please;1101927 said:


> Mark I'm with Reliable here. I'm sure your swamped with school and harvesting, but the cold is right around the corner. I'm know you will have it ready in time!


Ya, I need to talk with my friend who's got the perfect shop to do all the work in and see if this comming weekend he could help me saturday or sunday and get my truck all done and ready to go. I might not have it perfectly dialed in but atleast done enough to push snow or spread salt if needed. Pretty much all I have done is my lightbar on my backrack, everything else is still in boxes that the stuff was shipped here in.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1101939 said:


> I had my kids throw them there!


Keep thinking that there your kids.........I'm glad you do, I couldn't afford them and mine!


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1101942 said:


> And yes, I am father of the year!:laughing:


id vote for ya 

not gonna say never had a trail of cans following me and my buddy around when we'd take his little brother and friends trick or treating :whistling:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Mark13;1101943 said:


> Ya, I need to talk with my friend who's got the perfect shop to do all the work in and see if this comming weekend he could help me saturday or sunday and get my truck all done and ready to go. I might not have it perfectly dialed in but atleast done enough to push snow or spread salt if needed. Pretty much all I have done is my lightbar on my backrack, everything else is still in boxes that the stuff was shipped here in.


At least you have a shop to do the work in. Sounds like a chilly weekend ahead. But we all know, they can't look that far into the future.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

There were a lot of people drinking. I put the cooler in the wagon and made the kids walk. But in my defense, the kids wanted to walk


----------



## erkoehler

I really need to do the mount on the F250, just have to find the motivation to do so!

I also need to pull the salter out of storage, possibly change the bearing just as preventative maintenance. Maybe just grease it.....


----------



## Mark13

Pushin 2 Please;1101958 said:


> At least you have a shop to do the work in. Sounds like a chilly weekend ahead. But we all know, they can't look that far into the future.


Heated floor, dual barrel wood burner, 10k vehicle lift, computer with All-Data on it, lots and lots of tools both generic and specialty and a kid with some crazy mechanical knowledge for his age to use all the stuff and help me. I'm set.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1101960 said:


> There were a lot of people drinking. I put the cooler in the wagon and made the kids walk. But in my defense, the kids wanted to walk


Well you know me better that. I wasn't drinking and I am not drinking right know!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Mark13;1101965 said:


> Heated floor, dual barrel wood burner, 10k vehicle lift, computer with All-Data on it, lots and lots of tools both generic and specialty and a kid with some crazy mechanical knowledge for his age to use all the stuff and help me. I'm set.


WOW. Sullivan has a sweet a$$ shop that he offers to me, but that sounds like the cream of the crop!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

hey sullivan what you dress em up as a a peice of schedule 80 and a pump LOL JUST KIDDIN :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh wait where they your kids or the neighbors kids and which one was throwin the empty can for you:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1101964 said:


> I really need to do the mount on the F250, just have to find the motivation to do so!
> 
> I also need to pull the salter out of storage, possibly change the bearing just as preventative maintenance. Maybe just grease it.....


Not only am I pulling out one of my spreaders this Friday, I will hook it up and leave it on, just so one of the trucks is ready in case of a freak storm!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRISHMAN;1101972 said:


> hey sullivan what you dress em up as a a peice of schedule 80 and a pump LOL JUST KIDDIN :laughing: :laughing:


I tried that but I have 3 girls and the wife would have any of it! SO she just spent a boat load of money on costumes that they wore for about an hour.


----------



## Mark13

Pushin 2 Please;1101971 said:


> WOW. Sullivan has a sweet a$$ shop that he offers to me, but that sounds like the cream of the crop!


I'm really lucky. One of my close friends has the awesome shop complete with pretty much one could ever need at his house that's no more then a 5 minute drive from my house. And he knows more about mechanical things then probably anyone else I know. He's naturally talented and I'm glad he's willing to help me. Things I'd never think of trying to do he looks at and gives it a shot for fun and because he's confident he can do it and do it right. I could spend a whole weekend setting my truck up for my plow and salter, he'll be done with it in 1/3 of the time and it will look 10x more professional then if I did it.

I don't want to give out to many details of the shop and it's location due to some theft problems he has had and the thought of it could happen again. A couple members on here have also seen the shop and met my friend and I think they'd agree with me.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Mark13;1101982 said:


> I'm really lucky. One of my close friends has the awesome shop complete with pretty much one could ever need at his house that's no more then a 5 minute drive from my house. And he knows more about mechanical things then probably anyone else I know. He's naturally talented and I'm glad he's willing to help me. Things I'd never think of trying to do he looks at and gives it a shot for fun and because he's confident he can do it and do it right. I could spend a whole weekend setting my truck up for my plow and salter, he'll be done with it in 1/3 of the time and it will look 10x more professional then if I did it.
> 
> I don't want to give out to many details of the shop and it's location due to some theft problems he has had and the thought of it could happen again. A couple members on here have also seen the shop and met my friend and I think they'd agree with me.


Having good friends like that is a blessing!ussmileyflag


----------



## DIRISHMAN

hey sullivan if your shop ever slows down you guys could just take over those other shops and start sellin plows and lawn equiptment also installs give that other place down by harlem a runn for it;s money what do you say. LOL mark and pushin could do alll the installls


----------



## DIRISHMAN

hey push one more place for boss parts house of camping 84th harlem bridgeveiw


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRISHMAN;1102085 said:


> hey sullivan if your shop ever slows down you guys could just take over those other shops and start sellin plows and lawn equiptment also installs give that other place down by harlem a runn for it;s money what do you say. LOL mark and pushin could do alll the installls


Thats the problem. We havent slowed down yet. I still have plows and salter up on shelves. Im hoping to have time to get to them soon. Kinda cutting it close here but I have a lot of work left before the snow hits. The other thing is that my installs and service run all winter too. So I really never get any time off to take on other stuff.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

SullivanSeptic ARE YOU LOOKING FOR SUBS THIS YEAR


----------



## stroker79

Mark13;1101982 said:


> I'm really lucky. One of my close friends has the awesome shop complete with pretty much one could ever need at his house that's no more then a 5 minute drive from my house. And he knows more about mechanical things then probably anyone else I know. He's naturally talented and I'm glad he's willing to help me. Things I'd never think of trying to do he looks at and gives it a shot for fun and because he's confident he can do it and do it right. I could spend a whole weekend setting my truck up for my plow and salter, he'll be done with it in 1/3 of the time and it will look 10x more professional then if I did it.
> 
> I don't want to give out to many details of the shop and it's location due to some theft problems he has had and the thought of it could happen again. A couple members on here have also seen the shop and met my friend and I think they'd agree with me.


Yeah I been there and probably couldn't make it back there if my life depended on it lol. I barely found it the first time but it is a very nice spot. It's def a mans dream garage.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1102169 said:


> SullivanSeptic ARE YOU LOOKING FOR SUBS THIS YEAR


Havent figured that out yet. I have subs, but I dont know if I need any more yet. I still have a few contracts that people are undecided on. Its actually geting rediculous. Can't plan anything when people wait this long to decide. I will keep you in mind tho.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Sullivan Septic 
THANKS HAVE YOU SEEN MY PICS OF MY NEW SETUP


----------



## Mark13

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1102169 said:


> SullivanSeptic ARE YOU LOOKING FOR SUBS THIS YEAR





R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1102296 said:


> Sullivan Septic
> THANKS HAVE YOU SEEN MY PICS OF MY NEW SETUP


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Mark13;1102345 said:


>


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92

well this thread went from no life to 2 pages over the weekend! lol im hoping for snow soon like mid to end november. let alone i need to find some extra cash to geet my plow done its driving me crazy. last year i had it done by now and this year=slacker!


----------



## the new boss 92

erkoehler;1101561 said:


> How awesome would it be for a plowing event in November!
> 
> I'm going to try to put the mount on the f-250 tomorrow.


if you didnt get to that mount today and need some help during the day i will be glad to give you a hand i have nothing to do during the day!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

the new boss 92;1102395 said:


> well this thread went from no life to 2 pages over the weekend! lol im hoping for snow soon like mid to end november. let alone i need to find some extra cash to geet my plow done its driving me crazy. last year i had it done by now and this year=slacker!


well the way the wether has been were more than likely get a push able snow by mid november i say second or third week...:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc
snow dance might help too


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well every thing on the truck is ready all dialed in maybe I'll change my oil today only has 3200 on it i usually change at 5g


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Reliable Snow and Ice;1102401 said:


> well every thing on the truck is ready all dialed in maybe I'll change my oil today only has 3200 on it i usually change at 5g


Trucks are getting Trans service on Friday. New fluid and filters. After that the trucks will be ready for "White Gold" to start falling!payup


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Pushin 2 Please;1102428 said:


> Trucks are getting Trans service on Friday. New fluid and filters. After that the trucks will be ready for "White Gold" to start falling!payup


yeah did my trans end of last season should be good plus i added a second trans and oil cooler in the spring


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Reliable Snow and Ice;1102435 said:


> yeah did my trans end of last season should be good plus i added a second trans and oil cooler in the spring


Yeah you'll be fine. I'm kind of anal when it comes to this stuff. I change the fluid after the plowing season and than before the season starts again, I change the fluid and filters.


----------



## the new boss 92

Reliable Snow and Ice;1102399 said:


> well the way the wether has been were more than likely get a push able snow by mid november i say second or third week....
> snow dance might help too


oh hell yea its cold now just got off the phone with my plow guy and he said we have dubble the work load this year:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc. now im need of a pull plow for my truck, he like condo ass alot now for some reason:angry:


----------



## the new boss 92

also my boss is looking for someone to run a bob cat this year if any one knows some one who is looking for work, as far as i know it will be ran at a condo complex a couple hours a storm. nothing major but its some work for the winter.


----------



## metallihockey88

the new boss 92;1102485 said:


> oh hell yea its cold now just got off the phone with my plow guy and he said we have dubble the work load this year:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc. now im need of a pull plow for my truck, he like condo ass alot now for some reason:angry:


if your serious about a back plow, my plow guy has a few hes lookin to unload. not sure what hes askin but he has a few sizes and remember the prices being pretty good. let me know if your interested


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

metallihockey88;1102544 said:


> if your serious about a back plow, my plow guy has a few hes lookin to unload. not sure what hes askin but he has a few sizes and remember the prices being pretty good. let me know if your interested


Eric, you going to leave up the picture of your old GMC, or put a picture of your Powerstroke with the Boss?


----------



## the new boss 92

metallihockey88;1102544 said:


> if your serious about a back plow, my plow guy has a few hes lookin to unload. not sure what hes askin but he has a few sizes and remember the prices being pretty good. let me know if your interested


well im trying to find an 8 footer, so let me know on the price, the bigger i go the less ballest i need so let me know what he has.


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;1102548 said:


> Eric, you going to leave up the picture of your old GMC, or put a picture of your Powerstroke with the Boss?


Yea been meaning to do that. Gmcs got sentimental value, my first plow truck. But gotta get the 250 on there, too pretty to hide lol


----------



## erkoehler

What year is the 250?


----------



## metallihockey88

06. Was disapointed you didn't have that pretty new truck of yours on display. Id always be afraid id go outside in a storm and freak out my truck got stolen when it gets covered with white gold and disapears lol


----------



## erkoehler

metallihockey88;1102645 said:


> 06. Was disapointed you didn't have that pretty new truck of yours on display. Id always be afraid id go outside in a storm and freak out my truck got stolen when it gets covered with white gold and disapears lol


Have that one at the shop, sorry!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ok as far as snow predict I still say NOV 13--16 any takers ??????????HMMMMMM/////???


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey RJS where did you get your set up from ?Llike it alot but don't no about meyer reputation and what is your thing and if pos what was the cost?????


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

DIRISHMAN;1102696 said:


> ok as far as snow predict I still say NOV 13--16 any takers ??????????HMMMMMM/////???


i say later than that...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ok then no later than thanksgiving which is ON A THURSDAY NOV 25


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well was just checking out weather underground there is a 20% chance as of now for snow showers on thursday the 4th at night...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

metallihockey88;1102570 said:


> Yea been meaning to do that. Gmcs got sentimental value, my first plow truck. But gotta get the 250 on there, too pretty to hide lol


She sure is to pretty to hide!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Reliable Snow and Ice;1102792 said:


> well was just checking out weather underground there is a 20% chance as of now for snow showers on thursday the 4th at night...


Yeah i heard possible ice pellets. Unfortunately its gonna warm back up early next week. So says Skillet-Head. Maybe around Thanksgiving we'll be salting!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Kooooooool let it snow wahooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Metal can you let my know about one of the rear plows. I am in need of another one


----------



## erkoehler

Big meeting tomorrow! Could change the season for me. 

I've got my fingers crossed........


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1103000 said:


> Metal can you let my know about one of the rear plows. I am in need of another one


I was talkin about John over at Johns Garage where you got your last one. give him a call 847-998-9557. i know hes got a few more in the yard hes trying to get rid of, not sure of price and sizes.


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1103030 said:


> Big meeting tomorrow! Could change the season for me.
> 
> I've got my fingers crossed........


good luck, hopefully theres lots of walks that need salting


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1103030 said:


> Big meeting tomorrow! Could change the season for me.
> 
> I've got my fingers crossed........


Good luck. Hope it works out in your favor!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*Plow*

I LIKE MEYER PLOWS ALL I EVER USE TRIED THE REST JUST LIKE MEYERS EASY TO WORK ON DEPENABLE AND THE COST GOES AS LISTED

BLADE SPRINGS SIDEMARKERS 1400.00
AFRAM AND SECTOR 1300.00
MEYER MULTI WINGS ABOUT 1000.00

I GOT IT AT
MAURELLO SERVICE INC 
2059 W 32ND ST 
CHICAGO, IL 60608

Phone: 773-376-8877


----------



## DIRISHMAN

HEY RJS THANKS FOR THE INFO!!!!!!
OK one more thing is it 7.6--8.0 --8.5:bluebounc
oh yah RJS nice set up on your rig lil bit jealous LOL need some more mooola


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK I JUST MISSED IT LOCAL NEWS CH-2 WEATHER GUY JUST CALLED FOR SSSNNNOOOOOWWW SOMETIME THIS WEEK !!!!!!!!!! I missed the day Ill' [post with second weather and end


----------



## JERRYJMJ

DIRISHMAN;1103212 said:


> OK I JUST MISSED IT LOCAL NEWS CH-2 WEATHER GUY JUST CALLED FOR SSSNNNOOOOOWWW SOMETIME THIS WEEK !!!!!!!!!! I missed the day Ill' [post with second weather and end


Northwest Indiana i think , mix ....snow and rain......Friday


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ok missed it but BASKERVILLE SAID SNOW FOR THIS WEEK SOMETIME!!!! maybe catch it on rebroadcast . IT'S GETTIN CLOSER!!!!!!:bluebounc:bluebounc:salute:


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

7.6 without the wings 10.6 with


----------



## lawninc

Did I hear SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Crap, That means I gotta take the 22's off and put the stockers back on. HAHAHAHA


----------



## ERWbuilders

Well dammit..ive waited all year for the snow and now it feels like another year till it snows....Anyone else ever feel like a fat kid in a candy shop with your mom telling you NO! BTW im open to sub in the Waukegan and surrounding towns if needed


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1103225 said:


> 7.6 without the wings 10.6 with


thanks alot awsome wanna get rid of my unimout 7.6 poly


----------



## the new boss 92

i think before turkey day will will get an inch of sticking snow, but our first push will be after t-day!


----------



## the new boss 92

thursday night snow and rain:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc

skillet head says this Mostly cloudy and light showers are possible. Breezy and colder. Showers possibly mixed with ice pellets, especially at night. Northwest winds 15 to 30 mph.


----------



## JERRYJMJ

*snow dance may help *

snow dance may help bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## DIRISHMAN

*snow*

Just pray,do a dance what ever it takes LOL Maybe the winds out of the north will sweep down further and push the rain away and turn IT ALL INTO SNOW!!!!!!!! They have been wrong before.......HMMMMMMMMM>>>>>>>>>> :bluebounc xysport


----------



## the new boss 92

if it snow in the next week im going to have to run the plow with old oil and dry rotted hoses with chitty headlight the first time!!!! i have had no time to work on it!


----------



## JERRYJMJ

I stoped at Regional Truck this morning, got some oil and a snow deflector , still need to put some back up lights on and .... forgeting something....? buck up alarm not much, but no time at all


----------



## the new boss 92

loose the back up alarm idea, i hade one on my truck, and i got out at like 3 in the morning a smashed it, they are just annoying early morning!


----------



## the new boss 92

JERRYJMJ;1103274 said:


> I stoped at Regional Truck this morning, got some oil and a snow deflector , still need to put some back up lights on and .... forgeting something....? buck up alarm not much, but no time at all


for future references, advantage trailer sells western plows and stuff now. they are at north ave and gary 2 seconds from my house in case regional truck doesnt have what you are looking for.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

i'm pretty much set up...there is nothing i have left to do.... if any one wants or needs work done to there stuff i'm cheep and a diesel mechanic so there's not much i cant fix


----------



## Kubota 8540

Sorry guys but no snow until Xmas, all storms have been cancelled until I'm ready. I have no plow and the new V box isn't set up yet!!! :laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92

Kubota 8540;1103453 said:


> Sorry guys but no snow until Xmas, all storms have been cancelled until I'm ready. I have no plow and the new V box isn't set up yet!!! :laughing:


DAMN


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Kubota 8540;1103453 said:


> Sorry guys but no snow until Xmas, all storms have been cancelled until I'm ready. I have no plow and the new V box isn't set up yet!!! :laughing:


OH [email protected]#%$#@@#$ just becuase of this now I"ll have to lay off my sidewalk crew and pay unemployment :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92

DIRISHMAN;1103511 said:


> OH [email protected]#%$#@@#$ just becuase of this now I"ll have to lay off my sidewalk crew and pay unemployment :laughing: :laughing:


now thats funny **** lol!


----------



## erkoehler

Let's just get some snow falling!


----------



## the new boss 92

^^^^^^x2ussmileyflag


----------



## Kubota 8540

DIRISHMAN;1103511 said:


> OH [email protected]#%$#@@#$ just becuase of this now I"ll have to lay off my sidewalk crew and pay unemployment :laughing: :laughing:


OK,OK,OK, I'm not going to cause any unemployment. I'll plow with the skidsteer and I'll hurry up and get the V box wired up on the truck. :laughing:


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Anyone got someone that does truck lettering


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1103662 said:


> Anyone got someone that does truck lettering


lettering is just a bulls eye on ur truck


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I was thinking just my cell # on the rear sides


----------



## erkoehler

Road Rage Designs in Mchenry or Sign Palace in Elk Grove, both do excellent work.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

DOES Sign Palace HAVE A WEB SITE


----------



## ERWbuilders

Road Rage does do good work but there prices are rediculously high....I havnt been there in a while but i stopped going there because of it


----------



## erkoehler

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1103784 said:


> DOES Sign Palace HAVE A WEB SITE


http://www.signpalace.com/
Tell them Eric from MasterCraft Boats sent you to them.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

thanks guys am i better off leaving my truck blank or should i put my info or just my cell#


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

eric are they expensive or cheap


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Looks like im stuck doing residential this year. No one needs subs, I am pretty pist. I am really thinking about selling the plow now!


----------



## ERWbuilders

Pabst, You should have checked craigslist.org. There where a bunch of people looking for subs in the rolling meadows/schaumburg area about a month ago. Dont hold me to it but i am waiting on 2 commercial lots i bid on and may just need a sub up in waukegan.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

yea your are right there is snowbiz on craigslist looking for subs to ripp off again


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

snowbiz is aka chicago service group


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1103775 said:


> Road Rage Designs in Mchenry or Sign Palace in Elk Grove, both do excellent work.


road rage is a little expensive but they do great work. my uncle got his whole van wrapped by them and his tahoe lettered and both look great. needed a few little touch ups on the wrap and they took care of him.

sign palace i believe is the place that did all the lettering on a company i used to work for trucks. they did a real good job also and were very cheap compared to other companies they talked to i believe.


----------



## metallihockey88

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1103807 said:


> thanks guys am i better off leaving my truck blank or should i put my info or just my cell#


i would go with magnets. not sure how things are by you but by me in the burbs you cant park a lettered vehicle on the street and sometimes they will give you a hard time in the city. magnets dont look the best but could save you some unnecessary hassle especially with the ticket happy cops these days tryin to save each town one BS infraction at a time.


----------



## metallihockey88

PabstBlueRibbon;1103902 said:


> Looks like im stuck doing residential this year. No one needs subs, I am pretty pist. I am really thinking about selling the plow now!


check your pm's before ya go selling anything


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1103963 said:


> snowbiz is aka chicago service group


AKA Pain In The Ass


----------



## JERRYJMJ

the new boss 92;1103442 said:


> for future references, advantage trailer sells western plows and stuff now. they are at north ave and gary 2 seconds from my house in case regional truck doesnt have what you are looking for.


I know, Mark is the man to talk to out there, they install hitch on both of my trucks there, but i didnt know that they started to stock western parts, last year his selection was very limited, thanks for the info


----------



## JERRYJMJ

anyone heard from Mark Krog , about the meeting ?


----------



## tls22

PabstBlueRibbon;1103902 said:


> Looks like im stuck doing residential this year. No one needs subs, I am pretty pist. I am really thinking about selling the plow now!


Someone please give this guy a route.......i feel bad for him


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Has anyone seen the forcast i heard on here and with family snow for chicago on thursday an friday but i was watching comcast weater channel 99 and no snow forcasted


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1104328 said:


> Has anyone seen the forcast i heard on here and with family snow for chicago on thursday an friday but i was watching comcast weater channel 99 and no snow forcasted


well on monday they said 20% chance guess that chance became a chance in hell:waving:


----------



## Philbilly2

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1103662 said:


> Anyone got someone that does truck lettering


Place I used was called Strypes Plus More Inc.

They are in Hinkley, IL (i'm sure it is far out there for you) but, they lettered my truck, my trailer, my skiddy, and my wife's truck for $300. Good quality material too.

They will do on site installs also, they lettered my wife's truck at her work.

There phone is (630) 585-3908


----------



## the new boss 92

tls22;1104250 said:


> Someone please give this guy a route.......i feel bad for him


im with you tls22, i called the guy i work for and even tried calling a couple buddies with no luck!:angry: its very frusterating and it get to the best of you some times. i know him out side of the web site and hes really a good guy, SOME ONE HAS TO HAVE SOME THING TO HELP HIM KICK OFF THE YEAR!!!!!!! not to mention i have been looking for him aswell and there really isnt much out there.


----------



## the new boss 92

JERRYJMJ;1104100 said:


> I know, Mark is the man to talk to out there, they install hitch on both of my trucks there, but i didnt know that they started to stock western parts, last year his selection was very limited, thanks for the info


i live right there and drive by on a daily basis and they have been getting plow trucks galore to work on, i dont know hom much they stock, but they will go further then hell cause there are alot of contractors out here that break ****!


----------



## metallihockey88

tls22;1104250 said:


> Someone please give this guy a route.......i feel bad for him


i threw him a good contact yesterday, hopefully he'll have some good news this week. keepin my fingers crossed for him


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Phil thankx i will give them a call and check them out depends on how far they are from me 


nice line of trucks will they all be working this season


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Guys its not us its the clients i talked with alot contractors and everyone is waiting to sign i think we all will be running with our heads chopped off on the frist plowable snow fall

i put out about a good 20 bids and nothing yet i started bidding in march if things dont work out allot of us will be selling


----------



## the new boss 92

metallihockey88;1104472 said:


> i threw him a good contact yesterday, hopefully he'll have some good news this week. keepin my fingers crossed for him


thats awsome to hear, he even went out and has insurence already, man i hope everything works out for him hes been going crazy for the last 3 months trying to find a good gig!!!!!


R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1104477 said:


> Guys its not us its the clients i talked with alot contractors and everyone is waiting to sign i think we all will be running with our heads chopped off on the frist plowable snow fall
> 
> i put out about a good 20 bids and nothing yet i started bidding in march if things dont work out allot of us will be selling


man i dont even wanna think about selling, matter of fact i am selling and buying bigger toys for the following year, im also going to be in need of a v blade and enabling this summer


----------



## the new boss 92

i just texted my buddie whos dad owns green scene land scaping for pasbtblueribon for work this winter, hopefully some one goes through im even trying now!!!!


----------



## tls22

the new boss 92;1104464 said:


> im with you tls22, i called the guy i work for and even tried calling a couple buddies with no luck!:angry: its very frusterating and it get to the best of you some times. i know him out side of the web site and hes really a good guy, SOME ONE HAS TO HAVE SOME THING TO HELP HIM KICK OFF THE YEAR!!!!!!! not to mention i have been looking for him aswell and there really isnt much out there.





metallihockey88;1104472 said:


> i threw him a good contact yesterday, hopefully he'll have some good news this week. keepin my fingers crossed for him


Nice of you guys...i dont know much about him, but he seems like a good guy. The pictures of his truck seems as if he takes plowing serious......Hope it works out for him


----------



## the new boss 92

his truck purrrrs like a kitten and his uni mount is in brand new shape he doesnt own any junk like some others looking for work!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

the new boss 92;1104564 said:


> his truck purrrrs like a kitten and his uni mount is in brand new shape he doesnt own any junk like some others looking for work!


your not talking about sanford and sons are you??....LOL


----------



## the new boss 92

i dont wanna spill the beans, i would hate to piss off 2 people on plowsite in one day........:laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

BOY wish it was a little colder it's light rain here in lockport and it's coming out of the north west... all good signs


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1104477 said:


> Guys its not us its the clients i talked with alot contractors and everyone is waiting to sign i think we all will be running with our heads chopped off on the frist plowable snow fall
> 
> i put out about a good 20 bids and nothing yet i started bidding in march if things dont work out allot of us will be selling


well the one's that waited till the last minute to sign are last on the list... just be honest and say hey i'm sorry but I have other clients that had turned every thing in on time for me to make a route. the next snow fall it will be different but for now your last on the list unless you fall into place on a route...
I figure why lie no point in it....
running at the first snow yes head cut off.... hummmm not me never lose my head...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Been driving A LOT for my work. Has anybody else seen all these guys driving around with there plows and spreaders on? Started in Burr Ridge (where I work) to Rockford, than to East Chicago Indiana, and I must have seen over 15 trucks out all set-up!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Pushin 2 Please;1104716 said:


> Been driving A LOT for my work. Has anybody else seen all these guys driving around with there plows and spreaders on? Started in Burr Ridge (where I work) to Rockford, than to East Chicago Indiana, and I must have seen over 15 trucks out all set-up!


tiss the season


----------



## the new boss 92

Pushin 2 Please;1104716 said:


> Been driving A LOT for my work. Has anybody else seen all these guys driving around with there plows and spreaders on? Started in Burr Ridge (where I work) to Rockford, than to East Chicago Indiana, and I must have seen over 15 trucks out all set-up!


think thats bad huh, my guy a a brand new 07 only used for plowing, never dismantals it sits in his driveway all year round, there is also a half ton suburban by me that has been driving around sence august with a brand new hts! i have been seeing alot of people driving around with plows on by me atleast 10 trucks a day from addison to carol stream-15 minuet communt!


----------



## the new boss 92

Oh yea just heard a good work from pasbtblueribbon, he will know friday if he found work or not. lets all keep or fingers crossed that he gets it. also why would some one frown upon a 93 1 ton pickup?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

the new boss 92;1104731 said:


> Oh yea just heard a good work from pasbtblueribbon, he will know friday if he found work or not. lets all keep or fingers crossed that he gets it. also why would some one frown upon a 93 1 ton pickup?


cause people are stupid people hear about my 86 and think it must be some rusted out P.O.S and here it's no where near that..... really one small rust spot and you have to look for it to see it...

and if it is a diesel and taken care of then it should be fine.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

I laughed last year when all I saw is all these new diesel's not wanting to run right....

hell they are touchy *****es a bad batch of fuel will kill them right there and then...
where mine heck I can run it on used motor oil if I had too...
P.O.S I think not wesportwesportwesport

I wish I could find another truck like mine I would so scoop it up


----------



## affekonig

I hear ya. I've been running old/older trucks forever and it's worked great for me. I've had some trucks with more hole than floor and they pushed snow just fine and started every time. Both of my trucks now are very reliable and look good, especially in a snow storm. It actually hasn't stopped me from getting work, but I'm wainting for that day when it does...


----------



## metallihockey88

geez why dont you guys quick crying about having old trucks and go out and buy a new truck and spend all your money on it when you have no job like me. praying you can make that payment every month is a lot of fun lol  
some companies think that having newer trucks in the fleet will minimize or even eliminate break downs which isnt true as new trucks have problems too. just try to reduce chances with newer trucks. when your the boss you can do things the way you want cause at the end of the day its your a$$ and reputation on the line so you do what you can to cover yourself the best you can. i dont completely agree with it but i can definately understand.


----------



## affekonig

I understand why, I've just been prepared enough to have my stuff working well and and lucky enough to work for people that don't mind. New trucks break all the time. I work with the service department at 40 dealerships every day and I wouldn't buy a new truck, by any manufacturer, that wasn't under warranty. I also don't plow for a living so what I have gets me by. To each their own.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

metallihockey88;1104844 said:


> geez why dont you guys quick crying about having old trucks and go out and buy a new truck and spend all your money on it when you have no job like me. praying you can make that payment every month is a lot of fun lol
> *some companies think that having newer trucks in the fleet will minimize or even eliminate break downs which isnt true as new trucks have problems too. just try to reduce chances with newer trucks. when your the boss you can do things the way you want cause at the end of the day its your a$$ and reputation on the line so you do what you can to cover yourself the best you can.* i dont completely agree with it but i can definately understand.


Now come on. New truck have there place. I will only buy my pick up new. That is because I work the crap out of my truck. I use mine like its meant to be used. I rack up A LOT of hard miles and it never sits. My truck is pulling or pushing something all the time. If I were to buy a used truck, I would most likely kill it before I got my money out of it. Ron (Pushin 2 Please) knows how I use my truck. He yells at me for ruining a beautiful looking truck all the time. No way can I by used. Just my $.02


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

the new boss 92;1104731 said:


> Oh yea just heard a good work from pasbtblueribbon, he will know friday if he found work or not. lets all keep or fingers crossed that he gets it. also why would some one frown upon a 93 1 ton pickup?


I agree, nothing wrong with old iron that is well maintained. I had one brake down that was a starter and had that fixed in 2 hours. I really hope this guy will give me the chance and take a good look at it. Keeping my fingers crossed guys

P.S. No rust.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well my little girl has 338 thousand on her and runs like a champ but then again i take my preventive maintenance very seriously


----------



## erkoehler

I did notice when going to meet with two separate accounts both in completely different industries they did ask what year the equipment I had was. I don't know if that was due to a bad experience they had in the past, or if they were just curious.

Just this week I had the manager at one account come out to look at my truck, who knows what the reaction would have been or result would have been if I had a older/newer truck.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

erkoehler;1105173 said:


> I did notice when going to meet with two separate accounts both in completely different industries they did ask what year the equipment I had was. I don't know if that was due to a bad experience they had in the past, or if they were just curious.
> 
> Just this week I had the manager at one account come out to look at my truck, who knows what the reaction would have been or result would have been if I had a older/newer truck.


I dont think its what year it is, but how it looks.


----------



## erkoehler

PabstBlueRibbon;1105230 said:


> I dont think its what year it is, but how it looks.


To some degree. I think people are somewhat "brain washed" to associate a successful business with newer equipment. You have to work the system in that regard when visiting clients or potential clients.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

erkoehler;1105235 said:


> To some degree. I think people are somewhat "brain washed" to associate a successful business with newer equipment. You have to work the system in that regard when visiting clients or potential clients.


so when out drumming up business rent a royals royce for the day...:laughing:


----------



## metallihockey88

alright ill start my new business right now, anyone who wants to partner up let me know. ill rent my truck out for $50 for 4 hours plus you pay for fuel to take my truck to new accounts saying its yours. they just might see another truck doing their lot but im sure theres no clauses in the contracts stipulating a specific truck being used. deal for plowsite members only. anyone wanna reserve a time? sorry pabst but mack already knows my truck


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1105126 said:


> Now come on. New truck have there place. I will only buy my pick up new. That is because I work the crap out of my truck. I use mine like its meant to be used. I rack up A LOT of hard miles and it never sits. My truck is pulling or pushing something all the time. If I were to buy a used truck, I would most likely kill it before I got my money out of it. Ron (Pushin 2 Please) knows how I use my truck. He yells at me for ruining a beautiful looking truck all the time. No way can I by used. Just my $.02


i understand that completely. im in the same biz you are ( when im working  ) and i know how we beat the hell out of our trucks and equipment and they are paid for fairly quick with their use and fresh equipment tends to make the company look better and more proffesional. boss was always on our a$$es about keeping the trucks looking good and clean and any damage needs to be fixed immediately to keep the stuff looking good as long as possible. as for me, i like having nicer newer stuff but i know im not nice ot my stuff either and i beat on my stuff pretty good. if it gets dented, damaged or scratched...whatever its a work truck. its for play but i have a truck for a function, not just to be cool as i explain to my friends when they complain my truck is full of tools or material so it cant cater to them. i figure the best bet is to buy a 1 year old used truck that you usually get a better then factory warranty and you save a ton on that initial hit of depreciation but to each their own. do whatever works for you. there is no right or wrong, just what works best for you.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

My truck is a 95 and it looks like its alot newer because this truck was someones baby

i was wondering why noone on plow site was calling me for work i had a typo on my ad


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1105307 said:


> My truck is a 95 and it looks like its alot newer because this truck was someones baby
> 
> i was wondering why noone on plow site was calling me for work i had a typo on my ad


oops


----------



## the new boss 92

clutch time this weekend, god i cant wait for spring to get a newer hd!


----------



## the new boss 92

any one down for doing some trading? i have a 88-98 chevy obs western uni mount bracket that needs to be traded for the uni to ultra converter mount. any help would be apprecheiated, the bracket is brans new a couple years ago, used on light commercial plowing and 4 driveways.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

the new boss 92;1105565 said:


> any one down for doing some trading? i have a 88-98 chevy obs western uni mount bracket that needs to be traded for the uni to ultra converter mount. any help would be apprecheiated, the bracket is brans new a couple years ago, used on light commercial plowing and 4 driveways.


why does western make it so hard for people to use there sh-t they changed it so many times thats why i like myers same stuff year to year no bs


----------



## the new boss 92

i know, the problem is my buddie doesnt want to go drop 4g's on a new ultramount for 4 small comercialls and 2 driveways and they used truck he just bought came wired for an ultramount. so he willing to give up a rare bracket for the conversion he needs.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

the new boss 92;1105602 said:


> i know, the problem is my buddie doesnt want to go drop 4g's on a new ultramount for 4 small comercialls and 2 driveways and they used truck he just bought came wired for an ultramount. so he willing to give up a rare bracket for the conversion he needs.


oh i dont blame him... western is getting out of hand with there stuff but then again they are catering to lazy people... oh the plow is too heavy to lift 4 inchs... lazy's wesport


----------



## the new boss 92

Reliable Snow and Ice;1105606 said:


> oh i dont blame him... western is getting out of hand with there stuff but then again they are catering to lazy people... oh the plow is too heavy to lift 4 inchs... lazy's wesport


thats why i like my boss havent changes the monting in years or on the new ones, gotto love having to buy a new truck!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

the new boss 92;1105611 said:


> thats why i like my boss havent changes the monting in years or on the new ones, gotto love having to buy a new truck!


yep same with my myers bought it for 600 mount frame and blade 4th year still running tho i did upgrade to a new powerpack...

and wtf 60's next week..... come on already where's the snow.... que snow dance here:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## the new boss 92

Reliable Snow and Ice;1105614 said:


> yep same with my myers bought it for 600 mount frame and blade 4th year still running tho i did upgrade to a new powerpack...
> 
> and wtf 60's next week..... come on already where's the snow.... que snow dance here


not to kill your guys hopes, but if we get snow before the 1st im doomed, i have to put a clutch in my truck and still do my plow, not enogh money right now to do it all in one weekend. im prolly going to running my blade the first time with out doing anything to it!


----------



## lawninc

JERRYJMJ;1104217 said:


> anyone heard from Mark Krog , about the meeting ?


No word yet. I spoke with him yesterday and he said he will let us know by the end of today.


----------



## metallihockey88

the new boss 92;1105636 said:


> not to kill your guys hopes, but if we get snow before the 1st im doomed, i have to put a clutch in my truck and still do my plow, not enogh money right now to do it all in one weekend. im prolly going to running my blade the first time with out doing anything to it!


kill our hopes? gettin my hopes up now. if your not ready you know its gonna snow for sure


----------



## the new boss 92

metallihockey88;1105683 said:


> kill our hopes? gettin my hopes up now. if your not ready you know its gonna snow for sure


lol i know im just helping you guys out, i just had my trans out a month ago and it was in good condition and now it sounds like i have a rod knok something i bouncing around in there and i need to get it fixed. oh **** i dont have headlights on my blade either both the low beams are burnt out damn it:angry:


----------



## metallihockey88

the new boss 92;1105686 said:


> lol i know im just helping you guys out, i just had my trans out a month ago and it was in good condition and now it sounds like i have a rod knok something i bouncing around in there and i need to get it fixed. oh **** i dont have headlights on my blade either both the low beams are burnt out damn it:angry:


you say you got nothing to do during the days, get on it. sounds like a lot of labor intensive work, not too much money


----------



## Propony

Wow, I cant believe some of the numbers I'm seeing on the accounts we lost to other bidders...Crazy Low, for example one shopping center we lost was a 4 hour push and the winning bid took it for $225.0per push with a 2" trigger and No Salt.....???

I've seen 9 properties go to others this week alone and the average per truck hour these guys are bidding has been $60.00. What is everyone thinking?


----------



## ERWbuilders

I dont care what anyone says!!! It sleeted for a whole 30 seconds and im counting that as the first snowfall of the year!!!!woohoooo


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Propony;1105693 said:


> Wow, I cant believe some of the numbers I'm seeing on the accounts we lost to other bidders...Crazy Low, for example one shopping center we lost was a 4 hour push and the winning bid took it for $225.0per push with a 2" trigger and No Salt.....???
> 
> I've seen 9 properties go to others this week alone and the average per truck hour these guys are bidding has been $60.00. What is everyone thinking?


well for the property owners i hope they didnt sign a unbreakable contract cause the old saying goes with out saying (( you get what you pay for)) buy ****y get ****y


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ERWbuilders;1105701 said:


> I dont care what anyone says!!! It sleeted for a whole 30 seconds and im counting that as the first snowfall of the year!!!!woohoooo


yeah doesnt count i didnt see it....lol btw 60's next week :angry:


----------



## the new boss 92

metallihockey88;1105690 said:


> you say you got nothing to do during the days, get on it. sounds like a lot of labor intensive work, not too much money


the money just isnt there right now i have replaced the whole front end ujoints breaks and some other small **** in the last week and it emptied my wallet this past weekend!!!!


----------



## erkoehler

Just got my final numbers from Shelter Insurance for the commercial auto policies, and I was surprised in a good way by the numbers.

If anyone still needs insurance give Bryan Clarke @ Shelter Insurance a call 847-293-5731

https://www.shelterinsurance.com/SPS/public/default


----------



## ERWbuilders

yea well....the weather people lie...i remember numorous times last year where we where only supposed to get 3 inches and ended up with a foot and then a foot forcasted and we only got an inch...so im forcasting 40s next week!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Well things dont look good for me right now no one calling for contracts i bidded reasonably at 75.00 an hour 20 different places and only one signed looks this way threw all winter i will sell my truck..
Also we wont be getting snow till mid nov..plowable????


----------



## dheavychevy38

Hey erkoler do you have to carry workmens comp ?


----------



## erkoehler

dheavychevy38;1105767 said:


> Hey erkoler do you have to carry workmens comp ?


Do I have to, not sure.....but, I do during the winter.


----------



## erkoehler

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1105761 said:


> Well things dont look good for me right now no one calling for contracts i bidded reasonably at 75.00 an hour 20 different places and only one signed looks this way threw all winter i will sell my truck..
> *Also we wont be getting snow till mid nov..plowable????*
> 
> 
> 
> December 4th was my first plowing last season if I remember correctly. I don't really ever count on anything in November, the weather is just to unpredictable this early in the season.
Click to expand...


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Yea but when do people start signing contracts i sold everything i own to get my truck ready and bought a new plow ...was it all for nothing


----------



## Propony

Reliable Snow and Ice;1105708 said:


> well for the property owners i hope they didnt sign a unbreakable contract cause the old saying goes with out saying (( you get what you pay for)) buy ****y get ****y


I agree, just cant figured out why guys are bidding so cheap, do they really think they are making money at $55.00 per hour when you factor in Insurance, Fuel, Wear and Tear, A driver and so on?  Not to mention the cost of the equipment to begin with.....


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Maybe because some contracters are hogging up all the work and they cant handle the work load and sub the work out and the sub got paid 55.00 an hour then they ripp off the sub by not paying him/her aND tried their luck


----------



## Propony

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1105834 said:


> Maybe because some contracters are hogging up all the work and they cant handle the work load and sub the work out and the sub got paid 55.00 an hour then they ripp off the sub by not paying him/her aND tried their luck


This makes no sence....How can a larger company afford to pay YOU a sub $55 - $70 per hour when all we can get is $55 because the inexperianced are mudding the waters.

I wouldnt say that the larger guys are hooging all the work either, many larger companies are fighting to stay afloat because of their crazy high overhead. These day with the economy being so tight the customers are shopping around alot more and not willing to pay those crazy high numbers, nor are they inclined to sign multi year contracts. This I understand and can work with.....however an uninsured 1 or 2 truck opperation that is bidding these crazy low numbers are gonna make it tough for everyone out their. Just saying.

BTW a good sub with a good truck and experiance is worth $65-$70 as an owner opperator to most legit companies!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

i dont know but just my .02 cents because that same sh*t happended to me last season worked my but off and change my truck plow salter just to make the contractor more happier and i still got shifted in the end i owe the bank 12500.00 from last season and contractors didnt pay me hopping to have my own contracts this season but dont look to good for me this season is going to make me or break me


----------



## Propony

Sorry to hear that you got burned...Their is way too much of that going on around this area the past several years. We use to sub to a very large company based near bye and had some issues getting paid in the past our selves.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

let me know if you are looking for a good sub....i may need to go back and sub if i dont get some contracts i dont mind travling


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

December 4th was my first plowing last season if I remember correctly. I don't really ever count on anything in November, the weather is just to unpredictable this early in the season.[/QUOTE]

December 4th? LUCKY. Us southside guys didn't get out until the 7th, and that was a salt run. After another salt run on the 8th, I finally put the plow on the ground on the 9th. And that was only for a couple inches, which is more than enough for me! I said I was thinking late November for our first snow, I now think first or second week of December. Its been a strange fall!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

there's way too many guys that have been burned by ****y contractors i hope the all get the hiv and die


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I feel the same but they get the contracts i dont know why but they do maybe if all subs stop working for them then they would have no way to service them


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well I wish you guys would make up your mind on the weather.Why just the other day on here KABOTA 8450 said no SNOW til XMAS so I laid off my side walk crew and had to pay unemployment to them.NOW youre sayin DECEMBER 4-7!!!! Made a few calls and now my side walk crew left and herd ther goin on STRIKE for better conditions and more money AWE CHYT I thought 0.75 per hour and a DOUGHNUT AND COFFEE WAS GOOD ENOUGH

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

WelL you should of gave them a 0.05 raise


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

I say throw in some old warm beer too... that will seal the deal...:laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92

Propony;1105939 said:


> This makes no sence....How can a larger company afford to pay YOU a sub $55 - $70 per hour when all we can get is $55 because the inexperianced are mudding the waters.
> 
> I wouldnt say that the larger guys are hooging all the work either, many larger companies are fighting to stay afloat because of their crazy high overhead. These day with the economy being so tight the customers are shopping around alot more and not willing to pay those crazy high numbers, nor are they inclined to sign multi year contracts. This I understand and can work with.....however an uninsured 1 or 2 truck opperation that is bidding these crazy low numbers are gonna make it tough for everyone out their. Just saying.
> 
> BTW a good sub with a good truck and experiance is worth $65-$70 as an owner opperator to most legit companies!


i thought i was getting ripped off 5 bucks an hour, now i feel like I'm good. i have getting 65 for my truck for the past 4 seasons now. me and the guy i work for run a 2 truck operation, me and him. he refuse to hire any one else and says I'm the best reliable working sub he found in 10 years. i also know what my guy does work for, what he bids each place at and if he get them or not. i think i have found one of the best guys to work for in my area and this is why i have yet to go out on my own because i get chased to get paid if i forget! the best part is if i have to work on christmas i get time and a halffrom him 96/hrwesport! He's also talking in the couple years giving up plowing and basically handing me most of the contracts when hes done.sorry for the little rant guys i just dont understand WTF is so hard about bidding at a normal price and paying guys to help you service them!!!!!


----------



## the new boss 92

high of 45 today and all weekend, 70's to 60's all next week WTF


----------



## REAPER

Concerning the old/new trucks.

I use to have a 1988 until 2 years ago. It had only 49k miles when I bought it and looked new still. I bragged about the 1988 year because I thought it was near new for the age. Others dint think so and bulked without even looking at the truck. 

So I started to lie when asked. I started saying it was a 1999 and low n behold more work opened up. Even tho no one I told that to had still not seen the truck or shape it was in. When I got the 98 Dodge I told people it was a 05. No one looked and I kept it to myself keeping the truck in good shape and clean. 

Now I have a 04 that never plowed before and is in near new condition so I am saying it is a 08. F em. I have seen brand new trucks beat to hell on the side of the lot with burned up trans. So take it for what it's worth. In the end it is how your lot looks after being plowed. Most times at night alone so no one really sees the truck anyway.


----------



## metallihockey88

the new boss 92;1106697 said:


> high of 45 today and all weekend, 70's to 60's all next week WTF


Welcome to chicago


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

metallihockey88;1106806 said:


> Welcome to chicago


Yup, thats Spring. Like a roller coaster, up and down for a few weeks or even months!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Has anyone got hired yet because i am still waitting i only have pm s and emails but no work lined up yet


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

right now every thing is all talk.... nothing in writing yet


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I dont understand all this bs yet i talked with alot of lot owners verbel sounded real good and i was told put it in writting and i did but nothing yet i put a least a good 20 bids i guess i didnt get them


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I wish it would start already the waitting is killing me let it snow


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well it has and is snowing in indy more towards the east lake effect stuff and in the UP of michigan the radar doesn't lie.. now ground temps are another thing
snow dance:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Since we dont have any snow yet i wouldnt mind going to indy or mich. But i would like to be hired by event befor going out there


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1107163 said:


> Since we dont have any snow yet i wouldnt mind going to indy or mich. But i would like to be hired by event befor going out there


yeah i would go out there too but i would like to have lot's of work lined up first

i have friends and family in both state's so finding a place to stay would be easy.. just a phone call away


----------



## erkoehler

Friends of mine sent me these pics from Indiana at their houses.....


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

REAPER;1106802 said:


> Concerning the old/new trucks.
> 
> I use to have a 1988 until 2 years ago. It had only 49k miles when I bought it and looked new still. I bragged about the 1988 year because I thought it was near new for the age. Others dint think so and bulked without even looking at the truck.
> 
> So I started to lie when asked. I started saying it was a 1999 and low n behold more work opened up. Even tho no one I told that to had still not seen the truck or shape it was in. When I got the 98 Dodge I told people it was a 05. No one looked and I kept it to myself keeping the truck in good shape and clean.
> 
> Now I have a 04 that never plowed before and is in near new condition so I am saying it is a 08. F em. I have seen brand new trucks beat to hell on the side of the lot with burned up trans. So take it for what it's worth. In the end it is how your lot looks after being plowed. Most times at night alone so no one really sees the truck anyway.


On that note. Mine is a 1993 that we just painted this summer. I used the 2011 Ford Sterling Grey. Does this mean I can say it is a 2011?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Looks like they had fun plowing last night


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Also I know you guys have been digging around looking for work for me, Good news! Yesterday I got a call from SnowPusher and he gave me a route. Guess it helps when you know the owner. It is only 1 lot that should take about 3.5-4 hours to push and I get $200 not the best but gives me the incentive to bust my ass to get it done quicker. I also may have an Aldis to plow I need to call him and say that I want it.


----------



## tls22

PabstBlueRibbon;1107319 said:


> Also I know you guys have been digging around looking for work for me, Good news! Yesterday I got a call from SnowPusher and he gave me a route. Guess it helps when you know the owner. It is only 1 lot that should take about 3.5-4 hours to push and I get $200 not the best but gives me the incentive to bust my ass to get it done quicker. I also may have an Aldis to plow I need to call him and say that I want it.


Good for you man...im happy for you


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1107313 said:


> Friends of mine sent me these pics from Indiana at their houses.....


I heard that areas over there saw 1-3 inches. To bad it is most likely gone already.


----------



## the new boss 92

damn nice day out today, wish i could do some **** to the plow but i have to put a clutch in this weekend!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

the new boss 92;1107369 said:


> damn nice day out today, wish i could do some **** to the plow but i have to put a clutch in this weekend!


To nice. Wife wants the Halloween stuff down and Christmas stuff up. I think its a good idea because there saying rain and turning colder next weekend. Guess I'll get it done now and watch the neighbors do it in the cold!


----------



## RAW Details

im working for Advance auto parts now and most of us will be stocking hoses, marker, motors and oil.


----------



## the new boss 92

Pushin 2 Please;1107380 said:


> To nice. Wife wants the Halloween stuff down and Christmas stuff up. I think its a good idea because there saying rain and turning colder next weekend. Guess I'll get it done now and watch the neighbors do it in the cold!


im suppossed to clean the gutters, i think its a little to coldout, or i have a big motivation issure on the weekends!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

the new boss 92;1107390 said:


> im suppossed to clean the gutters, i think its a little to coldout, or i have a big motivation issure on the weekends!


Thats my problem too. I want to put my feet up. Well at least I have cold beer in the garage fridge. Its 5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

raw whos doin advance this year snow plowing


----------



## JERRYJMJ

Pushin 2 Please;1107399 said:


> Thats my problem too. I want to put my feet up. Well at least I have cold beer in the garage fridge. Its 5 o'clock somewhere!


Beeer thirty on my clock


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

So heres the lot i need to plow its roughly 200'x200' or 40,000 Square feet how long do you guys think it will take to push with 1- 8' blade? Im getting $200 for it so Im kinda thinking that it is kinda low. Let me know what you think.

Meadows Club


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

PabstBlueRibbon;1107553 said:


> So heres the lot i need to plow its roughly 200'x200' or 40,000 Square feet how long do you guys think it will take to push with 1- 8' blade? Im getting $200 for it so Im kinda thinking that it is kinda low. Let me know what you think.
> 
> Meadows Club


about 45 mins and take what you can right now


----------



## metallihockey88

PabstBlueRibbon;1107553 said:


> So heres the lot i need to plow its roughly 200'x200' or 40,000 Square feet how long do you guys think it will take to push with 1- 8' blade? Im getting $200 for it so Im kinda thinking that it is kinda low. Let me know what you think.
> 
> Meadows Club


youll do just fine on that lot. its about as open and easy as they get. im assuming when you doing it, the lot will be empty and tons of places to put snow. light poles will kinda be a pain but just make sure you keep an eye out for em. they tend to sneak up behind you after long hours. i did a lot that was little smaller then that, little over 30k sq/ft i think but was split into a main lot and parking lot on top of building. there was a ton of obstacles that were very time consuming and a long drive and it would take me about 2-2.5 hours on a 3-4in push. i found the best way was to split it into a few sections to avoid long pushes that this lot could generate. aside from that, i think 3 hours would be very generous on that lot and once you really get it down id say you could do it in a 2. im no pro and im fairly new ot this game like you so thats my opinion so take it for what its worth. hopefully some of the pros will have some good ideas for ya too


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Reliable Snow and Ice;1107573 said:


> about 45 mins and take what you can right now





metallihockey88;1107575 said:


> youll do just fine on that lot. its about as open and easy as they get. im assuming when you doing it, the lot will be empty and tons of places to put snow. light poles will kinda be a pain but just make sure you keep an eye out for em. they tend to sneak up behind you after long hours. i did a lot that was little smaller then that, little over 30k sq/ft i think but was split into a main lot and parking lot on top of building. there was a ton of obstacles that were very time consuming and a long drive and it would take me about 2-2.5 hours on a 3-4in push. i found the best way was to split it into a few sections to avoid long pushes that this lot could generate. aside from that, i think 3 hours would be very generous on that lot and once you really get it down id say you could do it in a 2. im no pro and im fairly new ot this game like you so thats my opinion so take it for what its worth. hopefully some of the pros will have some good ideas for ya too


Well my thoughts are the faster I push it the more i make so to say. If I can push it in 2 hours I make $200 or if I take 4 hours I still get 200. Im not worried about it and ya i was gonna brake this lot up. I dont recall too many snow falls in my life where you can make 200' pushes.


----------



## metallihockey88

Reliable Snow and Ice;1107573 said:


> about 45 mins and take what you can right now


wow, looks like i got a lot of learning on how to push snow still or those wings on that blade are a lot bigger then you say


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

The bigger lots are alot easier when yOU plow on angles


----------



## erkoehler

I was thinking about an hour. It is under an acre, but there are some obstacles to contend with.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

erkoehler;1107590 said:


> I was thinking about an hour. It is under an acre, but there are some obstacles to contend with.


what would be your plan of attack? long straight pushes?


----------



## the new boss 92

hour hour in a half, just take your time bryan, he told you around 4 hours a push so take you time the first time out and learn the lot, go over there during the day and look around, do the same at night and find the things that are going to be hard to see or ruin your plow or truck. like i said i can walk you through some things just call me!


----------



## the new boss 92

PabstBlueRibbon;1107596 said:


> what would be your plan of attack? long straight pushes?


start up front by the building do the round part and make your way back. get the front open first so when people start coming in they are not parking in there way. push away from the building aswell!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

1 you could cut the lot into 4 sections
2 you dont push the snow you want to roll the snow on big lots 
3 your going to wish you had wings on your plow
4 everything depends on the client where they want you to put all the snow


----------



## the new boss 92

assuming it doesnt matter where the snow goes push (by looking at the screen) from left to right. push back far enough so there is room the whole season and you done gonna fuc yourself in the long run!


----------



## nekos

When i opened the map it showed a different location then what the link said... The meadows club is south of the one the map pointed me to... 


With a straight blade that lot will take hours ! If you have wings or a V plow, 1 1/2 - 2 hours to do it right.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Is it the lot with all the light poles or the one with the trees


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

the new boss 92;1107600 said:


> start up front by the building do the round part and make your way back. get the front open first so when people start coming in they are not parking in there way. push away from the building aswell!


Ill just push it into the lobby lol



nekos;1107616 said:


> When i opened the map it showed a different location then what the link said... The meadows club is south of the one the map pointed me to...
> 
> With a straight blade that lot will take hours ! If you have wings or a V plow, 1 1/2 - 2 hours to do it right.


no thats the lot at the meadows club



R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1107622 said:


> Is it the lot with all the light poles or the one with the trees


I took me to the right lot, but its the one with the poles

I appreciate all the incite you guys.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Blue dont worry about it the frist time will take more time to plow because you will be learning the lot the more you do these big lots the faster you get
just remember one thing take your time the frist 3 times


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Heres my 2 cents but you could do what you want i would clear 5 passes along the tank side of lot this will let you backup on pavement then i would work along the building rolling the snow towards the highway and push the snow on the grass by the pond you might have to cleanup your lines when your done


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

metallihockey88;1107584 said:


> wow, looks like i got a lot of learning on how to push snow still or those wings on that blade are a lot bigger then you say


ok maybe 60 mins but then i'm very heavy and can push alot 10.6 with wings...


----------



## the new boss 92

any one know if there are an Ebling dealers out here?


----------



## erkoehler

Not that I know of. JD DAVE can have it shipped straight to you.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ok this lot right behind the dennys last year took me 50 mins start to finish with 2 inchs then lost it to some duech bag who did it for 30.00 dollars
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&e...esult&ct=title&resnum=1&sqi=2&ved=0CB0Q8gEwAA


----------



## the new boss 92

erkoehler;1107646 said:


> Not that I know of. JD DAVE can have it shipped straight to you.


is he a dealer?


----------



## erkoehler

the new boss 92;1107650 said:


> is he a dealer?


Yes.........


----------



## the new boss 92

cool thanks


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well I would start at the tank side and angle every thing to the right and down towards 90 and the small pond ... will give you lot's of room for snow over the season tho more towards 90 cause you wana keep the piles away from the building as far as you can.. the less they see piles the better job they think you did...  and the 60 min time was for 1 to 2 inch's more snow longer time it will take


----------



## erkoehler

How often can you push the lot?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I would push/roll the snow in the shortest distance this way there wont be that much on cleanup when lot is cleared


----------



## swtiih

I 'm not sure which lot it is from you link , if it is 200 x 200 and obstacles then I would agree around 1 hour once you learn it .
Is you charge the same no matter how much snow there is?


----------



## tls22

If you get more then 6 inches on that lot....there is no way your getting done in a hour


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

erkoehler;1107678 said:


> How often can you push the lot?





tls22;1107722 said:


> If you get more then 6 inches on that lot....there is no way your getting done in a hour


Trigger is something ******** like 1" for salt 2" to push. I can push once per every 2"


----------



## tls22

PabstBlueRibbon;1107734 said:


> Trigger is something ******** like 1" for salt 2" to push. I can push once per every 2"


Oh okay.....thats a good deal...just make sure every 2 ur out there...not a bad deal


----------



## REAPER

I counted 34 parking spots on the right side next to pond and 38 on the tower side. @ 7 ft wide parking spaces(most are) that would be 238' on the short side and 266' on the side next to the storage tank. Also there are 10 spaces length wise across. Lets say 15' long for each one and that is 150'. Drive lanes there are 5 @ lets say 12' wide(giving the benefit of doubt)that is another 60' for a total of 210' wide at a light estimate. Then you have the area around the storage tank and drive lanes and turn around by building along with a short road on the left side. Total sq footage adds up to more than a acre. An hour? Highly doubtful unless you are flooring that gas pedal with each push and beating the heck out of your truck and doing a job like someone who has no cares about their work. I sure hope that did not include the back lot as well because that building has 2 lots that are pretty big. I say $200 is way low. At least for me it would be. Look at all the light poles you are going to have to square off each push as well. Be careful backing up at night. I ruined a perfectly good Western 1000 salter when one jumped behind me one night in a Toys-R-Us a couple of years ago and the speed I was going I was dang lucky it dint fall as it wobbled for at least 2 mins after.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

PabstBlueRibbon;1107734 said:


> Trigger is something ******** like 1" for salt 2" to push. I can push once per every 2"


well I agree make sure your out there every 2 or your going to put ur truck to alot more work


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Blue dont worry about these haters you will be fine dont sweat it


----------



## the new boss 92

well its a good sign, saw some contractors out staking while i was enjoying my hot grease from micky d's! also loaders and a couple skidders are in bigger lots by me to!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

yeah it's just good planing


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

so i got bored and used white primer on the blade and then got so red enamel paint for 2.29 a can and painted the back of the blade yesterday. was kinda tired of looking at the rusty steel


----------



## the new boss 92

im on the hunt for a nice pull plow if anyone knows of any, i REALLY REALLY want an ebling!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

the new boss 92;1108043 said:


> im on the hunt for a nice pull plow if anyone knows of any, i REALLY REALLY want an ebling!


I thought WE had no money to fix your truck? Why are we looking to buy a back blade?


----------



## REAPER

PabstBlueRibbon;1107734 said:


> Trigger is something ******** like 1" for salt 2" to push. I can push once per every 2"


Is that $200 price include salt as well?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*???????????????????????*

what does it matter blue was just asking for advice how to plow this lot he could just be saying this so no one would lowball him....

blue you need anything i be glad to try to help you


----------



## REAPER

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1108222 said:


> what does it matter blue was just asking for advice how to plow this lot he could just be saying this so no one would lowball him....
> 
> blue you need anything i be glad to try to help you


Here is his post 
"""So heres the lot i need to plow its roughly 200'x200' or 40,000 Square feet how long do you guys think it will take to push with 1- 8' blade? Im getting $200 for it so Im kinda thinking that it is kinda low. Let me know what you think."""

I said WHAT I THINK. 
I believe people with close to 30 years experience can give better advice then a youngster. Go try to argue with someone more on your level. 

You forgot to list your air pressure in your sig.


----------



## Mark13

REAPER;1108236 said:


> Here is his post
> """So heres the lot i need to plow its roughly 200'x200' or 40,000 Square feet how long do you guys think it will take to push with 1- 8' blade? Im getting $200 for it so Im kinda thinking that it is kinda low. Let me know what you think."""
> 
> I said WHAT I THINK.
> I believe people with close to 30 years experience can give better advice then a youngster. Go try to argue with someone more on your level.
> 
> You forgot to list your air pressure in your sig.


:laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

You forgot to list your air pressure in your sig.[/QUOTE]

I'm not a fan of bashing another guy, but that was a good one. Its just all fun in the end here guys. Lets not get too personal here


----------



## JERRYJMJ

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

:laughing:


----------



## JERRYJMJ

Weather Discussion,Northern Illinois / Chicago 10/11 Season -not much about the weather here )


----------



## SullivanSeptic

JERRYJMJ;1108256 said:


> Weather Discussion,Northern Illinois / Chicago 10/11 Season -not much about the weather here )


Your right. My bad............Its sunny outside and I'm not a fan of bashing another guy, but that was a good one. Its just all fun in the end here guys. Lets not get too personal here


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

REAPER 30 years and still wet behind the ears and full of it 
1 you dont know the whole story
2 thank you for calling me young
3 did i hit a nerve
4 have a nice day


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

You forgot to list your air pressure in your sig.[/quote]

80 lbs per tire


----------



## JERRYJMJ

SullivanSeptic;1108258 said:


> Your right. My bad............Its sunny outside and I'm not a fan of bashing another guy, but that was a good one. Its just all fun in the end here guys. Lets not get too personal here


Hi Sulivan I wasn't talking about your post , the whole thread went to hell all together, people crying about not having work but not showing up for 4-5 hours after the call went out, ( doing side jobs before anything else screwing up people schedule ) then this and that, what the hell ?? I think this whole site is losing its purpose, I think there is a reason why some people will not find work here or anywhere else for that matter, just my $.02, tired of reading about that. 
Anyone watched the forecast for this week??? Any info would be great.


----------



## erkoehler

60's and maybe a 70 before turning cold next weekend.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1108288 said:


> 60's and maybe a 70 before turning cold next weekend.


Kind of what I'm hearing. Not this week but next, much colder with a few chances for freezing rain or sleet. I'll take it!


----------



## JERRYJMJ

erkoehler;1108288 said:


> 60's and maybe a 70 before turning cold next weekend.


Thank you .


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

friday an satuday rain


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

REAPER;1108085 said:


> Is that $200 price include salt as well?


No, the guy I work for puts down the salt



REAPER;1108236 said:


> Here is his post
> """So heres the lot i need to plow its roughly 200'x200' or 40,000 Square feet how long do you guys think it will take to push with 1- 8' blade? Im getting $200 for it so Im kinda thinking that it is kinda low. Let me know what you think."""
> 
> I said WHAT I THINK.
> I believe people with close to 30 years experience can give better advice then a youngster. Go try to argue with someone more on your level.
> 
> You forgot to list your air pressure in your sig.


I ASK one question and I start a WAR. My god, I forgot the internet was SERIOUS BUSINESS!

BTW, Mark apparently I missed you at jason's last week by about an hour. Had to get batteries at Farm and Fleet


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*info*

todays radar


----------



## SullivanSeptic

JERRYJMJ;1108283 said:


> Hi Sulivan I wasn't talking about your post , the whole thread went to hell all together, people crying about not having work but not showing up for 4-5 hours after the call went out, ( doing side jobs before anything else screwing up people schedule ) then this and that, what the hell ?? I think this whole site is losing its purpose, I think there is a reason why some people will not find work here or anywhere else for that matter, just my $.02, tired of reading about that.
> Anyone watched the forecast for this week??? Any info would be great.


I know you weren't talking to me. I was just making a joke to lighten the mood. Once the weather finally turns, this thread will be packed with weather related talk.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

REAPER;1107889 said:


> I counted 34 parking spots on the right side next to pond and 38 on the tower side. @ 7 ft wide parking spaces(most are) that would be 238' on the short side and 266' on the side next to the storage tank. Also there are 10 spaces length wise across. Lets say 15' long for each one and that is 150'. Drive lanes there are 5 @ lets say 12' wide(giving the benefit of doubt)that is another 60' for a total of 210' wide at a light estimate. Then you have the area around the storage tank and drive lanes and turn around by building along with a short road on the left side. Total sq footage adds up to more than a acre. An hour? Highly doubtful unless you are flooring that gas pedal with each push and beating the heck out of your truck and doing a job like someone who has no cares about their work. I sure hope that did not include the back lot as well because that building has 2 lots that are pretty big. I say $200 is way low. At least for me it would be. Look at all the light poles you are going to have to square off each push as well. Be careful backing up at night. I ruined a perfectly good Western 1000 salter when one jumped behind me one night in a Toys-R-Us a couple of years ago and the speed I was going I was dang lucky it dint fall as it wobbled for at least 2 mins after.


I just have to push the lot with the light poles, Nothing in front of that building and not the water tower. Next time I will MS Paint what i need to push. Also after looking at the lot for 15min last night I think a circle push will work really well.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

sorry guys but the radar pic wont upload correctly


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*from accu weather*

High Low Precip(in) Snow(in) Forecast Avg. High Avg. Low

Sat
11/6/2010 46° 26° 0.00 0.0 53° 37° 
Sun
11/7/2010 57° 39° 0 0 Mostly sunny 52° 37° 
Mon
11/8/2010 60° 42° 0 0 Mostly sunny and mild 52° 36° 
Tue
11/9/2010 62° 45° 0 0 Mild with plenty of sunshine 51° 36° 
Wed
11/10/2010 65° 49° 0.1 0 Sun mixing with clouds; mild 51° 36° 
Thu
11/11/2010 63° 42° 0.19 0 Partly sunny and mild 50° 35° 
Fri
11/12/2010 56° 43° 0.05 0 Mainly cloudy, rain possible 49° 35° 
Sat
11/13/2010 55° 37° 0.26 0 Rain 49° 35° 
Sun
11/14/2010 44° 30° 0.43 0 Intermittent snow and rain 49° 34° 
Mon
11/15/2010 39° 26° 0 0 Sunshine and patchy clouds 48° 34° 
Tue
11/16/2010 36° 25° 0 0 Cloudy and cold 48° 33° 
Wed
11/17/2010 33° 25° 0.02 0 Morning icy mix; a shower 47° 33° 
Thu
11/18/2010 34° 28° 0 0 Cold with clouds and sun 47° 33° 
Fri
11/19/2010 34° 28° 0 0 Cold with sun and clouds 46° 32° 
Sat
11/20/2010 39° 28° 0 0 Times of clouds and sun 46° 32° 
Sun
11/21/2010 40° 26° 0.05 0.1 A mix of snow and rain 45° 32°


----------



## the new boss 92

SullivanSeptic;1108080 said:


> I thought WE had no money to fix your truck? Why are we looking to buy a back blade?


ive got that straightened out now, sold most of my extra parts i had laying around yesterday and new clutch is installed as of 20 minuets ago! As far as the back blade, im getting money lent to me till january from my dad for now so thats getting taken care of. i just got back on my feet begining of this year with work so slowly but surely im making my way there.


----------



## tls22

REAPER;1108236 said:


> Here is his post
> """So heres the lot i need to plow its roughly 200'x200' or 40,000 Square feet how long do you guys think it will take to push with 1- 8' blade? Im getting $200 for it so Im kinda thinking that it is kinda low. Let me know what you think."""
> 
> I said WHAT I THINK.
> I believe people with close to 30 years experience can give better advice then a youngster. Go try to argue with someone more on your level.
> 
> You forgot to list your air pressure in your sig.


lmao...omg thats funny.....sorry dont mean to extend this. But this thread is usally real good....but this year its just full of guys complaing they cant get sub work.......with all those companys out there...i find it hard to believe you cant find work.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

tls22;1108351 said:


> lmao...omg thats funny.....sorry dont mean to extend this. But this thread is usally real good....but this year its just full of guys complaing they cant get sub work.......with all those companys out there...i find it hard to believe you cant find work.


There is work to be had, A lot of guys dont want to take a pay cut with all the low ballin' thats going on.


----------



## WilliamOak

Not to start another war here but pissing and moaning about not having money or work isn't gonna bring any in. Suck it up everyone has problems its how you deal with adversity that makes you who you are... OOPS I FORGOT TO TYPE IN ALL CAPS!!!


----------



## JERRYJMJ

WilliamOak how is the new truck working out for you?


----------



## WilliamOak

I absolutely love it. Not one complaint as of yet, very happy with my decision!


----------



## JERRYJMJ

No plow on it yet ??


----------



## the new boss 92

i think snow will be here in 3 weeks with out a doubt, its getting cold fast and alot of percipitation!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

on accu weather the 15 day forcast says on 
Sun
11/14/2010 44° 30° 0.43 0 Intermittent snow and rain 49° 34° 
Wed
11/17/2010 33° 25° 0.02 0 Morning icy mix; a shower 47° 33° 
Sun
11/21/2010 40° 26° 0.05 0.1 A mix of snow and rain 45° 32°


----------



## nekos

PabstBlueRibbon;1108372 said:


> There is work to be had, A lot of guys dont want to take a pay cut with all the low ballin' thats going on.


The lowballers are the biggest reason for the lack of work. Or at least lack of well paying work. I don't want to give out to many details about the place i work for but lets just say it's a skeleton crew going out there this year. Only the good reliable drivers are still around. The rest are looking at big pay cuts and or no work at all.

I'm only a sub but i'm seriously thinking about getting out of this business. The lowballers are taking over and it's only a matter of time before good subs have to take pay cuts too.


----------



## the new boss 92

hey you local guys, what are these worth?
http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/tls/2041741214.html
http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/tls/2046367339.html


----------



## erkoehler

Scams......


----------



## WilliamOak

Email the guy and have a little fun


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

too good to be true
1 seller is hurting for cash
2 stolen
3 something wrong with them


----------



## WilliamOak

4.scam
5.scam
6.scam
7.scam


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well....its getting to be about that time again...is everyone ready?

I'm not, still have to put my wideout back together, replace my module think and finish my truck and other crap.

The plow... Arctic did the major repair of my plow edge, looking to prevent it from folding in again this year. It is really a piss poor design that Western has on the cutting edge. 2 years ago, I bent all 6 gusset on it the 1st year of plowing, Arctic cut out all the gussets and welded in new ones. Last year ,the gusset's held great but this time the cutting edge rocked back cause the holes egged out. I'm think about adding a 3x3 angle iron to give me a smooth surface and to reinforce the backing plate. Overall it's still in pieces

The truck....a few months when i tried the plow, i couldn't't get it to move. the lights would come on and that's it...after more research,module for the truck side is what i think i need, aleast the undercarriage bolted on after Western said i need a new one 

i put in new strobe bulbs when i did the lights on my new 011, and the driver side has burned out again....still need to add work lights to my back rack, find the air leak on my compressor tank, waiting for Firestone to resolve my problems with my air bags, figure out how or why my steering wheel controls for my aftermarket won't work, same with sync.

no time for anything with work being some damn busy, and the house, and the new puppy....

other then that.....let it snow, let it snow


----------



## REAPER

tls22;1108351 said:


> lmao...omg thats funny.....sorry dont mean to extend this. But this thread is usally real good....but this year its just full of guys complaing they cant get sub work.......with all those companys out there...i find it hard to believe you cant find work.


Hey Tim, another year another set of new plows....

Here's hoping you have the year you did last year and we have the year we did 3 years ago. 

Just had a talk with Mother Nature and even tho Sean banned her she says we should all do well again. prsport


----------



## REAPER

1olddogtwo;1108533 said:


> well....its getting to be about that time again...is everyone ready?
> 
> I'm not, still have to put my wideout back together, replace my module think and finish my truck and other crap.
> 
> The plow... Arctic did the major repair of my plow edge, looking to prevent it from folding in again this year. It is really a piss poor design that Western has on the cutting edge. 2 years ago, I bent all 6 gusset on it the 1st year of plowing, Arctic cut out all the gussets and welded in new ones. Last year ,the gusset's held great but this time the cutting edge rocked back cause the holes egged out. I'm think about adding a 3x3 angle iron to give me a smooth surface and to reinforce the backing plate. Overall it's still in pieces
> 
> The truck....a few months when i tried the plow, i couldn't't get it to move. the lights would come on and that's it...after more research,module for the truck side is what i think i need, aleast the undercarriage bolted on after Western said i need a new one
> 
> i put in new strobe bulbs when i did the lights on my new 011, and the driver side has burned out again....still need to add work lights to my back rack, find the air leak on my compressor tank, waiting for Firestone to resolve my problems with my air bags, figure out how or why my steering wheel controls for my aftermarket won't work, same with sync.
> 
> no time for anything with work being some damn busy, and the house, and the new puppy....
> 
> other then that.....let it snow, let it snow


Did something happen? Why the problems with the Wideout? 
I was thinking about buying one but bulked out of a deal.

Weather::: It's nice out, I think I'll leave it out.


----------



## REAPER

PabstBlueRibbon;1108305 said:


> I just have to push the lot with the light poles, Nothing in front of that building and not the water tower. Next time I will MS Paint what i need to push. Also after looking at the lot for 15min last night I think a circle push will work really well.


If you can get in there before the cars I believe you are right about the circle. Probably cut way down on time and running reverse gear. Doing it that way tho I would not let any build up more than the 2" trigger as a lot of snow builds up by the time you reach the edges.

My bet is that you will do the lot 12 different ways by the time you figure out whats best for you and the truck. You will find yourself saying "I shoulda" then you will.

Will they allow any piles in the lot?
Are all the spaces used daily or are there back spaces that go unused?
Find where the boss parks and make sure his path is clear to the door and watch out for all those light poles.
Good luck.


----------



## the new boss 92

WilliamOak;1108486 said:


> Email the guy and have a little fun


think i just might


----------



## tls22

REAPER;1108546 said:


> Did something happen? Why the problems with the Wideout?
> I was thinking about buying one but bulked out of a deal.
> 
> Weather::: It's nice out, I think I'll leave it out.


I believe olddog is very hard on his stuff.....he is not shy in saying it...but it might be a little bit of both.....Olddog i was having the same problem with my strobes and blowing bulbs...try to put that black sticky rubber around the back of the bulb.



REAPER;1108538 said:


> Hey Tim, another year another set of new plows....
> 
> Here's hoping you have the year you did last year and we have the year we did 3 years ago.
> 
> Just had a talk with Mother Nature and even tho Sean banned her she says we should all do well again. prsport


I hope so reaper...lmao...where has Todd been?

When Chris James walk into are snow and ice class three years ago he open up with "So you want to be a snow plower?)


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

are yous sima members


----------



## Philbilly2

In responce to the craigslist posting on the S300 bobcat

All of those are scams. If you have to use only their e-mail as the only way to get a hold of them, they are scams. The machine does not even exist. When you respond to that e-mail address, they will tell you that the reason that they are selling it is somthing like- "my husband and I got divorced and this is all the judge awarded me", or "my dad left me this and I need to pay for college", or my favorite yet, "I am stuck in a hotel in __________ and they will not let me leave until I settle my bill which is the reason that I have to sell my ___________." Or better yet, " I will send you a check for $3000 to buy your $50 item, you need to cash the check that I send you and send my movers the remaining amount to come and get them item."

Trust me, I have heard them all. STAY FAR FAR AWAY FROM THAT MACHINE.


----------



## erkoehler

I know a guy that has a T300 bobcat that he wants to sell w/ AC and heat. Has 500 hours and he wants 20k. Supposedly a 2007 model year.

Don't really know the guy, but if anyone is looking.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1108811 said:


> I know a guy that has a T300 bobcat that he wants to sell w/ AC and heat. Has 500 hours and he wants 20k. Supposedly a 2007 model year.
> 
> Don't really know the guy, but if anyone is looking.


Thats a good price. I wouldn't mind getting into a newer T300 for that price.


----------



## the new boss 92

Philbilly2;1108735 said:


> In responce to the craigslist posting on the S300 bobcat
> 
> All of those are scams. If you have to use only their e-mail as the only way to get a hold of them, they are scams. The machine does not even exist. When you respond to that e-mail address, they will tell you that the reason that they are selling it is somthing like- "my husband and I got divorced and this is all the judge awarded me", or "my dad left me this and I need to pay for college", or my favorite yet, "I am stuck in a hotel in __________ and they will not let me leave until I settle my bill which is the reason that I have to sell my ___________." Or better yet, " I will send you a check for $3000 to buy your $50 item, you need to cash the check that I send you and send my movers the remaining amount to come and get them item."
> 
> Trust me, I have heard them all. STAY FAR FAR AWAY FROM THAT MACHINE.


i have heard a couple good ones, i didnt even see if there was a phone number to be honest i seen the price and was like that is awsome and could find work no problem for it time to buy. lol impulse buy is wat i would call it then i went back and looked and frowned.


----------



## FEFMedia

Well I am still on the fence on what I am doing this season. However Plow is in the garage and truck is going in for warranty work today. Just a climate control issue . I am going to change the fluids in the plow next weekend and I will be ready to go. I got ready way to early last year so this year I figure I would either be on time or late  . Late would be me replacing the fluids the night before


----------



## the new boss 92

fef, thats how i an going to be this year. week early or the night before!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Well everything is bolted on, and wired up on the new truck. Now I just have to run over to the shop and grab the plow and the spreader and make sure I didn't miss anything in the wiring. This was the easiest install I have ever done. I really liked the wide open frame of the Ford compared to the Dodge to get my fingers in there to bolt things up. I guess time will tell how it plows. Still not liking the bigger turning radius, but what can you do?
Let it SNOW....(as soon as I make sure everything works) LOL:laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92

thats awsome im sure it wll treat you well. i wouldn't salt with a new truck though. i refuse to salt with my 92 but im thinking i might throw a spreaderon it this year because its almost rotting off the frame!!!!!! gotta make somemoney this year and go buy like a nice 2004 hd in the springpayupwesport


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*Think about it*



the new boss 92;1109254 said:


> thats awsome im sure it wll treat you well. I wouldn't salt with a new truck though. I refuse to salt with my 92 but im thinking i might throw a spreaderon it this year because *its almost rotting off the frame!!!!!! *gotta make somemoney this year and go buy like a nice 2004 hd in the springpayupwesport


new boss if your going to put a vbox on your truck
make sure you support the bed of your truck


----------



## the new boss 92

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1109305 said:


> new boss if your going to put a vbox on your truck
> make sure you support the bed of your truck


i over exsaterated that, i just cot a couple rust bubbles and the wheel wells are rusted on the bed but other than that my trucks solid!


----------



## erkoehler

Looked at a F350 dump today......decisions, decisions, decisions......


----------



## stroker79

erkoehler;1109706 said:


> Looked at a F350 dump today......decisions, decisions, decisions......


I'm calling dibs in it then! Either that or the other ford


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;1109874 said:


> I'm calling dibs in it then! Either that or the other ford


Wait till you see this new lot that I got......hours upon hours of fun


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1109876 said:


> Wait till you see this new lot that I got......hours upon hours of fun


I love those kind of lots. Share some of that fun!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1109706 said:


> Looked at a F350 dump today......decisions, decisions, decisions......


That looks like a nice truck. Gas or Diesel? I know of one for sale in Oak Forest. I can get you the info if your interested. I know its gas with a 8 foot Western. I'm pretty sure it has central hydro too! Just a thought!


----------



## erkoehler

Def. Interested send the info over.

The one I found is a 7.3 diesel and 4x4


----------



## the new boss 92

does it have an undergat spreader?


----------



## erkoehler

Yes it does.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm getting the info sent to me. You must be setting up a lot of work for this season. Congrats, hope you stay VERY busy!


----------



## erkoehler

Trying to lock in as much as possible. This truck will be used on heavier snow falls and for salting. I also have a few last minute bids out which could form a full route.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1110074 said:


> Trying to lock in as much as possible. This truck will be used on heavier snow falls and for salting. I also have a few last minute bids out which could form a full route.


PM sent.....


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1110097 said:


> PM sent.....


I don't have your number....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

REAPER;1108546 said:


> Did something happen? Why the problems with the Wideout?
> I was thinking about buying one but bulked out of a deal.
> 
> Weather::: It's nice out, I think I'll leave it out.


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=85895

and yea i beat the hell out things too


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1110531 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=85895
> 
> and yea i beat the hell out things too


Just looked at yours pics on the other Thread Pat. I always go past that Food 4 Less during plowing events. I"ll look for you next time I'm passing by. Do you do that with Bill to? Or just the lot west of there? :waving:


----------



## erkoehler

So I'm thinking about trying to put a 16ft ebling on the back of my F-250........hoping that the back blade + a V-box would allow me to service the account on most storms.


----------



## the new boss 92

im seeing sleet in the future from the weather app on my phone! dont know if its true but i think in the next 2 weeks we are going to be seeing our fisrt signs of winter! Just ordered my 5k hid kit for my plow so i can fix the lights next week. im going to get the fluid and hoses monday so mother nature can bring it!


----------



## Lunarlandscape

PabstBlueRibbon;1107553 said:


> So heres the lot i need to plow its roughly 200'x200' or 40,000 Square feet how long do you guys think it will take to push with 1- 8' blade? Im getting $200 for it so Im kinda thinking that it is kinda low. Let me know what you think.
> 
> Meadows Club


So are you plowing for The Meadows club? I ask only because we bid on the job as well and they went with someone cheaper. They had their final meeting on Monday night. LMK


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Well I found Insurance from Iowa mutual from my friend/insurance broker 820.00 a year for one million in coverage... not too bad


----------



## the new boss 92

Lunarlandscape;1111550 said:


> So are you plowing for The Meadows club? I ask only because we bid on the job as well and they went with someone cheaper. They had their final meeting on Monday night. LMK


nope he is subbing to a guy hat won it. he is just the middle man and the worker!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

hello all


----------



## DIRISHMAN

hello
I was just on another web site a freind of mine told me about snow plow .com on there they got the actual jury paper awarding dougles dynamic a winnig suit against byers snow dogg plow for infringement on there dd plows and design.some pretty interesting reading??????????  ps not tryin too bash this site I prefer here just some differnt insight


----------



## nekos

Reliable Snow and Ice;1111811 said:


> Well I found Insurance from Iowa mutual from my friend/insurance broker 820.00 a year for one million in coverage... not too bad


That's way high !
I'm furious that I'm paying $410 this year for a $2 million GL. This is a $60 increase for no apparent reason.


----------



## erkoehler

1 million for $1200 for a one year term.


----------



## metallihockey88

Insurance? For what? Sounds like another scam to me


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Erik how are them springs!


----------



## REAPER

nekos;1112187 said:


> That's way high !
> I'm furious that I'm paying $410 this year for a $2 million GL. This is a $60 increase for no apparent reason.


Can I get the name of that company?


----------



## erkoehler

The ebling has been ordered


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1112279 said:


> The ebling has been ordered


You still looking at that dump?


----------



## KMBertog

looks like going to get cold starting this weekend. hope everyone is almost ready!


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1112286 said:


> You still looking at that dump?


No, I'm going to go w/ an ebling and a v-box on the F-250. Should be interesting


----------



## the new boss 92

deff wanna see pictures of that 250 when done, what did the ebling run ya?


----------



## erkoehler

the new boss 92;1112295 said:


> deff wanna see pictures of that 250 when done, what did the ebling run ya?


Alot! But hopefully it will payoff in the end!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1112298 said:


> Alot! But hopefully it will payoff in the end!


Good answer, and x2 on the pics. She will be a money making machine!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

KMBertog;1112290 said:


> looks like going to get cold starting this weekend. hope everyone is almost ready!


Yes, but not cold enough. Hoping at night it gets into the 20's, at least, to start to cool off the ground!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

REAPER;1112248 said:


> Can I get the name of that company?


yeah whats the name


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

nekos;1112187 said:


> That's way high !
> I'm furious that I'm paying $410 this year for a $2 million GL. This is a $60 increase for no apparent reason.


x3...........


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

heres the thing on my insurance that price is for a year everyday driving and plowing as an incidental so my truck insurance is 400 some thing ever 6 months with my regular policy i was paying 600 a year or 300 every 6


----------



## metallihockey88

PabstBlueRibbon;1112228 said:


> Erik how are them springs!


new front springs are money, truck sits level now and cant wait to get that plow on and see if it drops at all, im thinkin no more then 1/2in at most. thanks again for throwin em in there for me


----------



## nekos

REAPER;1112248 said:


> Can I get the name of that company?


I was with American Family for years until they just raised my rates for no reason. I was paying roughly $350 a year for GL.

I believe it's progressive i will be going with for both commercial auto and GL. Theirs was $390 a year. You can also try Country insurance. Lot's of people i know use it as well as my boss. They quoted me a real high price for some reason but every one else i know that uses them pays $300-$350 per year.

(edit)
I will get some agents names and numbers tomorrow. Had a small surgery today and I'm still all loopy and don't feel like looking up the people i talked to that gave good rates.


----------



## dlcs

i heard a good chance for measurable snow the week of Thanksgiving. Anyone hearing anything?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Didn't hear that, but would not complain!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

metallihockey88;1112525 said:


> new front springs are money, truck sits level now and cant wait to get that plow on and see if it drops at all, im thinkin no more then 1/2in at most. thanks again for throwin em in there for me


I need the info for country thunder as I will not be missing this year!


----------



## erkoehler

dlcs;1112675 said:


> i heard a good chance for measurable snow the week of Thanksgiving. Anyone hearing anything?


That would be awesome  I would LOVE to get to be able to send out invoices on November 30


----------



## erkoehler

PabstBlueRibbon;1112862 said:


> I need the info for country thunder as I will not be missing this year!


Country Thunder 2011 set for July 21st - July 24th, 2011.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1112932 said:


> That would be awesome  I would LOVE to get to be able to send out invoices on November 30


You should have sent out your monthly invoices. November was just paid for me.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

nekos;1112540 said:


> I was with American Family for years until they just raised my rates for no reason. I was paying roughly $350 a year for GL.
> 
> I believe it's progressive i will be going with for both commercial auto and GL. Theirs was $390 a year. You can also try Country insurance. Lot's of people i know use it as well as my boss. They quoted me a real high price for some reason but every one else i know that uses them pays $300-$350 per year.
> 
> they rasied me too, 357.00 to 680.00.....piss on that


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1112942 said:


> nekos;1112540 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was with American Family for years until they just raised my rates for no reason. I was paying roughly $350 a year for GL.
> 
> I believe it's progressive i will be going with for both commercial auto and GL. Theirs was $390 a year. You can also try Country insurance. Lot's of people i know use it as well as my boss. They quoted me a real high price for some reason but every one else i know that uses them pays $300-$350 per year.
> 
> they rasied me too, 357.00 to 680.00.....piss on that
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have them as well......saved myself over half!
Click to expand...


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1112941 said:


> You should have sent out your monthly invoices. November was just paid for me.


No seasonals this year, hopefully next season.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.dailyherald.com/article/20101111/news/711129741

sign me up....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.suntimes.com/news/24-7/2883994,gurnee-cop-threatened-sex-toy-111010.article

hate to be that cop


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1112966 said:


> http://www.suntimes.com/news/24-7/2883994,gurnee-cop-threatened-sex-toy-111010.article
> 
> hate to be that cop


That is awesome! You can't make that stuff up. That's as good as a Saturday Night Live Skit!


----------



## FEFMedia

Well looks like I am plowing this winter. Now I guess I need to get ready for the winter..  Should have my route in a week


----------



## 1olddogtwo

how much sh!t is that cop going to get....if that happen to me i wouldnt tell


----------



## erkoehler

FEFMedia;1112983 said:


> Well looks like I am plowing this winter. Now I guess I need to get ready for the winter..  Should have my route in a week


Who you working for?


----------



## nekos

1olddogtwo;1112942 said:


> they rasied me too, 357.00 to 680.00.....piss on that


I think they are trying to get rid of snow plow policies. i have heard other people say their rates got raised also.


----------



## FEFMedia

erkoehler;1112987 said:


> Who you working for?


Midland Snow and Ice again this year. They took very good care of me last year and never was late in paying.

Should be another great season. Specially since the customers I had last year renewed this year  So I already know some of the lots.

I am trying decide to invest in the Plow Wings this year. I know two of my lots that it will cut my time down a lot if I do. (Yes I dont get paid hourly) Just pay me by the lot baby.

We will see if its worth the $500 investment


----------



## erkoehler

Paid by the lot, buy them wings!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dont forget the hot sauce.....it helps on the ice

sorry i couldn't help myself


----------



## FEFMedia

erkoehler;1113015 said:


> Paid by the lot, buy them wings!!!


Well I had someone that told me Wings can leave trails if you dont leave them on all the time. Most of the time I would keep it on but I do have a customer that has only 8.5 feet alley way I need to make it down. So they would have to come off at sometime of night.

Besides I had a full season with my blade already. Not sure how new wings would take to plowing right off the bat. Maybe need to flip the blade already so its the same as the wings?

Dont get me wrong. The commercial looks great for plow wings. I never have used them and or friends that use them.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

*Midland Snow and Ice again this year. They took very good care of me last year and never was late in paying.

Should be another great season. Specially since the customers I had last year renewed this year So I already know some of the lots.

I am trying decide to invest in the Plow Wings this year. I know two of my lots that it will cut my time down a lot if I do. (Yes I dont get paid hourly) Just pay me by the lot baby.

We will see if its worth the $500 investment *

FFE,

what route did they have you run, did you ever do the center at villa and st charles??? where the ace hardware is located? i do the one next door where doller general is,


----------



## FEFMedia

ptllandscapeIL;1113036 said:


> FFE,
> 
> what route did they have you run, did you ever do the center at villa and st charles??? where the ace hardware is located? i do the one next door where doller general is,


Nope I was up in Elk Grove the entire season. I do know where your talking about though.


----------



## Midwest Pond

hey all......here we go again........ season starting to die down and time to start watching Skilling with a candle vigil again


----------



## the new boss 92

does any one know the threading size on the boss plow hoses? i wanna get a couple made but if i take them off were my plow sits its going to be impossible to move it!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1113177 said:


> hey all......here we go again........ season starting to die down and time to start watching Skilling with a candle vigil again


have faith.....something close to home :


----------



## FEFMedia

1olddogtwo;1113214 said:


> have faith.....something close to home :


I have two friends plowing for Arctic. Adam and his father have been there for years.

I am sure I will see your equipment at Danada again this year


----------



## erkoehler

Looks like they have snow showers at the end of the 10 day forecast on crystal lake.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

erkoehler;1113232 said:


> Looks like they have snow showers at the end of the 10 day forecast on crystal lake.


Stop it Eric.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1113214 said:



> have faith.....something close to home :


They really do have some beautiful equipment.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1113232 said:


> Looks like they have snow showers at the end of the 10 day forecast on crystal lake.


Yeah they have it in our forecast down here too! Hope that the temperature keeps falling.


----------



## stroker79

Looks like it's snowing in marionette Wisconsin! Time to get those sleds out of storage


----------



## erkoehler

Vaughn Schultz;1113248 said:


> Stop it Eric.


He's back!


----------



## WilliamOak

1olddogtwo;1113214 said:


> have faith.....something close to home :


Great, now that song is stuck in my head..


----------



## FEFMedia

Yeah 10 Day the Salt Dogs might be out 

a few more weeks after that is when us Plow Jockeys come out and play 


and yes

I said Salt Dogs and Plow Jockeys


----------



## SullivanSeptic

FEFMedia;1113354 said:


> Yeah 10 Day the Salt Dogs might be out
> 
> a few more weeks after that is when us Plow Jockeys come out and play
> 
> and yes
> 
> *I said Salt Dogs and Plow Jockeys*


Damn, you beat me too it. Glad you jump on your own comment because I was about to.


----------



## ultimate plow

Salt spreaders are in trucks. Fluids in plows all done. New bobcat plows. Trucks all ready to go. Strobes mounted on new trucks and 4 wheeler. The fun begins.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

FIRST PLEASE SNOW HOLD OFF I STILL AT LEAST A WEEKS WORTH OF CLEAN UPS AND STILL HAVE A INSTALL WORK TODO!!!!!!

next guys im looking for 8ft unimount in nice shape!! if anyone has anything or knows anything EMAIL ME OR TEXT ME!

[email protected]

(630)202-6744


----------



## 1olddogtwo

anyone care to guess ???


----------



## metallihockey88

Looks an awful lot like a fancy new back dragging edge to me. What'd I win? lol


----------



## metallihockey88

Hopefully your nicer to it then the front edge on that wideout


----------



## 1olddogtwo

your 2nd post is the winner


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1113771 said:


> your 2nd post is the winner


Holy $H!T, if you bust that one up, I think you maybe also need to replace some teeth!:laughing:


----------



## metallihockey88

Go big or go home


----------



## erkoehler

Anyone have a salt Digg poly vbox? Thoughts?


----------



## affekonig

Anybody need a sub in the Naperville/Lisle/Downers area? Looks like I have some free time...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1113948 said:


> Anyone have a salt Digg poly vbox? Thoughts?


Ohiogreenworks had one last year and they had the plastic housing crack on them. The motor housing split the whole way across. I like steel or stainless. It can always be welded and fbent back into place. Just a thought.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1113785 said:


> Holy $H!T, if you bust that one up, I think you maybe also need to replace some teeth!:laughing:


yea no sh!t, that piece of steel is heavy too. On Sunday i will put everything back together and hopefully the plow will power up, if this solves my cutting edge mount, I will have it all sandblasted and power-coated next year.

that flat part will give a smoother to bolt the edge too and the other should give it overall stenght but, i think it might allow the plow to lift when back dragging. i don't do a whole lot of back dragging so I'm not as worried. I also i'm concern about it holding the edge proud and not allowing the wings not slide in and out.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Edit...............


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1114108 said:


> yea no sh!t, that piece of steel is heavy too. On Sunday i will put everything back together and hopefully the plow will power up, if this solves my cutting edge mount, I will have it all sandblasted and power-coated next year.
> 
> that flat part will give a smoother to bolt the edge too and the other should give it overall stenght but, i think it might allow the plow to lift when back dragging. i don't do a whole lot of back dragging so I'm not as worried. I also i'm concern about it holding the edge proud and not allowing the wings not slide in and out.


I think that between you and the wrench's in Frankfort, you will have a full functioning plow with minimal issues!


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

Guys,

Are any of you having a PITA time getting your customers to stop dragging and sign contracts i have one huge HOA and a managment company where i have 5 properties for dragging telling me were gonna use use again but no contracts have been signed???? anyone else???


----------



## SullivanSeptic

ptllandscapeIL;1114266 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Are any of you having a PITA time getting your customers to stop dragging and sign contracts i have one huge HOA and a managment company where i have 5 properties for dragging telling me were gonna use use again but no contracts have been signed???? anyone else???


Yes. People dragging their feet big time. Its a bit rediculous.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

sullivan,

yes they are and YES IT IS! im like WTF but if were a min late to there property oh boy we get the 10th degree on why its importanat that their lot is clean!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I hear ya. We just need a little cold snap and maybe a few flurries and people will get a jump start. People tend to drag their feet when the economy gets bad. They don't want to commit to anything unless they have to. No one has any money these days


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ptllandscapeIL;1114278 said:


> sullivan,
> 
> yes they are and YES IT IS! im like WTF but if were a min late to there property oh boy we get the 10th degree on why its importanat that their lot is clean!


you should put it in your proposal that if contracts are not signed by a certain date then there is a price increase


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

I wish i could price increse,but these days cash talks!, personally i dont like the whole contract thing im old school here is my price. these guys working for pennies can have it I have my good clientel ill go work 3 hours and let thoose guys make the same amount killing themselves all night,while im home in bed catching hahah

CASH TALKS ******** WALKS!!!!!


----------



## the new boss 92

snow in the forcast for the 26th! we are getting somewere now its in the forcast although tomarrow it wont be oh well hopfully by the 1st!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Tonight
Mostly cloudy. A 20 percent chance of light rain showers...light snow showers and ice pellets in the evening. Lows in the mid 30s. Southwest winds around 10 mph.:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## erkoehler

Got the mount on the f-250 last night!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

erkoehler;1114893 said:


> Got the mount on the f-250 last night!


see arent you glad you didnt go to minn yesterday.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Im officially ready for snow, new tries, fluids changed in everything, truck undercoated, I just hope the snow cooperates with my hunting schedule, but I hope we get some soon.:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Bird21

Wow what a change, just took the dog for a run and it is now officially cold out!!!!

Got alot to finish up but things are looking good.

Added two wheel loaders and a Gmc Topkick municiple reject, had a do some work to each of them. I have some pics up in the pic section. 

My weather gurus are putting us in snow on the Nov. 26 gotta get finished up and machines out to sites.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

all I need is one more tire and then install the 2 on the rear and I'm ready to go....

except for some one to work for.:laughing::laughing: but that will come when people get their head's out of their as&'s payup

oh and maybe buy some Diesel Fuel.... Still Running on 100% Bio Diesel... hasn't gotten cold enough for it to start clouding up or gelling up.... knocking on wood...


----------



## erkoehler

Reliable Snow and Ice;1114908 said:


> see arent you glad you didnt go to minn yesterday.


Commercial work I would have went.


----------



## FEFMedia

Changed the Fluid in the plow yesterday. Lubed it up and its ready to go.


----------



## the new boss 92

the 26 cold and breezy now, knew it wouldn't lastlong in the forcast!


----------



## lawnsrusinc.

Lets see these temps drop a bit i would love it to be 28 all winter long would be great for snow making and we would use less salt


----------



## dieseld

williamoak;1113282 said:


> great, now that song is stuck in my head..


x2...............


----------



## the new boss 92

snow snow snow, we nee lots of snow next week!!!!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

the new boss 92;1116154 said:


> snow snow snow, we nee lots of snow next week!!!!


snow dance:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## gd8boltman

*Anybody see any long range*

for northern il. or southern wi. that indicates a plowable event? Anyone predicting what that date will be?


----------



## REAPER

gd8boltman;1116268 said:


> for northern il. or southern wi. that indicates a plowable event? Anyone predicting what that date will be?


December 3rd 2010


----------



## DIRISHMAN

well skilling is revising his forecast from this week from this morning says an interesting sign of winter has changed his forecast for the afternoon schedule????? HMMMMMMM? 


I say NOV 28,2010 and a SNOW DANCE :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc LET IT SNOW!


----------



## the new boss 92

i was looking at accuweathers 15 ay forcast and its suppossed to get cold the week of thanksgiving! hopefully by the first of december we see our plowable event, but see flakes before then!


----------



## erkoehler

Anyone used a first generation polycaster or tornado vbox?

I'm looking at the one w/ only one control for feed/spinner speed. Just trying to see if people have had problems with them.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

erkoehler;1116383 said:


> Anyone used a first generation polycaster or tornado vbox?
> 
> I'm looking at the one w/ only one control for feed/spinner speed. Just trying to see if people have had problems with them.


hey e didn't old dogg on here have one last year or was that from one the guys at artic


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

i'm hoping for a little earlier :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc

we need a white bouncy guy


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

and just to go off topic here.. since running bio diesel in april i did an oil change last week and it was no where as black as before... today checked the oil and it's still the original color it was when i put it in... 

and HOLY SH T is Diesel expensive I put 12 gallons in my truck tank today and it was 40 buck's... WTF


----------



## erkoehler

Well, missed the deal on the Fisher Poly Caster 1.5yd, it was the first generation, so not too big of a deal.

Going to look at a 2yd Buyers Salt dogg poly unit either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## ultimate plow

erkoehler;1116555 said:


> Well, missed the deal on the Fisher Poly Caster 1.5yd, it was the first generation, so not too big of a deal.
> 
> Going to look at a 2yd Buyers Salt dogg poly unit either tonight or tomorrow.


We just picked one up. Looks to be a good unit. It came with the karrier controler too. Its mounted in a 06 f350 dump truck. We secured it down without cross straps too. Looks great.

I also ordered the firestone airbags with compressor for my truck.


----------



## erkoehler

ultimate plow;1116564 said:


> We just picked one up. Looks to be a good unit. It came with the karrier controler too. Its mounted in a 06 f350 dump truck. We secured it down without cross straps too. Looks great.
> 
> I also ordered the firestone airbags with compressor for my truck.


I ordered the firestone air bags for the f-250 today as well!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1116429 said:


> hey e didn't old dogg on here have one last year or was that from one the guys at artic


not me...the only thing spinning on my rear is my tires..


----------



## SullivanSeptic

ultimate plow;1116564 said:


> We just picked one up. Looks to be a good unit. It came with the karrier controler too. Its mounted in a 06 f350 dump truck. We secured it down without cross straps too. Looks great.
> 
> I also ordered the firestone airbags with compressor for my truck.


I'm jealous! I would love to have one on my F350 but its a cab and chassis and I can't seem to find any type of flatbed for the truck. I want the salter on the flatbed so I can have other things on the bed like a snowblower.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

Guys,

I hate to be the one to bring the bad news but NEWS FLASH

look at the last 90 days.....DRY. if the pattern doesnt change i dont see snow for a while

ground temp is still in the 50s we will need at LEAST a week of highs in the 40s and lows in the 20s to change the pattern and the reinforced cold air behind that. NOW dont get me wrong i want the snow but i still have plenty of landscape work to keep me busy the next week and then i wouldnt mind a 15 day break then the snow can begin


----------



## FEFMedia

I think we will have our first plow-able snow the 2nd or 3rd week of December


----------



## KMBertog

ptllandscapeIL;1116627 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I hate to be the one to bring the bad news but NEWS FLASH
> 
> look at the last 90 days.....DRY. if the pattern doesnt change i dont see snow for a while
> 
> ground temp is still in the 50s we will need at LEAST a week of highs in the 40s and lows in the 20s to change the pattern and the reinforced cold air behind that. NOW dont get me wrong i want the snow but i still have plenty of landscape work to keep me busy the next week and then i wouldnt mind a 15 day break then the snow can begin


According to Skilling @ WGN the weather leading into last winter is the same pattern we are having now. Still way to early to tell... Stay positive!!! xysport

Keith


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

It will snow this weekend. How do I know? Because I am heading to Detroit to help the MIL out with some stuff around the house. LOL Hopefully nothing until at least Thanksgiving.xysport


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ptllandscapeIL
> Guys,
> 
> I hate to be the one to bring the bad news but NEWS FLASH
> 
> look at the last 90 days.....DRY. if the pattern doesnt change i dont see snow for a while
> 
> ground temp is still in the 50s we will need at LEAST a week of highs in the 40s and lows in the 20s to change the pattern and the reinforced cold air behind that. NOW dont get me wrong i want the snow but i still have plenty of landscape work to keep me busy the next week and then i wouldnt mind a 15 day break then the snow can begin
> 
> According to Skilling @ WGN the weather leading into last winter is the same pattern we are having now. Still way to early to tell... Stay positive!!!
> 
> Keith


Skilling made that months ago in auagust when it was still raining liek a mother,im really hopefull but dont get all excited yet boys we got time


----------



## erkoehler

With mother nature you never can tell! I bet if you told the guys in MN a week ago that some of them would be pushing 6-12" of heavy wet snow by the end of the week they would have told you that you were crazy!


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

so guys anyluck on hunting me down a 8ft unimount????


----------



## erkoehler

ptllandscapeIL;1116863 said:


> so guys anyluck on hunting me down a 8ft unimount????


PM "goth20" in Indiana......he seems to always have plows for sale.


----------



## erkoehler

Just picked up a salt dogg 2.0yd spreader. Looks to be in pretty good shape 

Need to get some corner anchors installed in the bed so I can properly strap this thing down.


----------



## Bird21

Eric who are you getting your salt through this year? Good additions this year! Now that you have created a monster let's hope it snows soon to keep feeding it.


----------



## erkoehler

3311 on here has made me a deal on some salt. PM him, or if you need his phone number let me know and I'll get it for you.


----------



## swtiih

Very seldomly is there a plowable event in November. But when the weatherman starts talking about snow the phone always seems to start ringing.


----------



## erkoehler

Damn, I missed Skilling tonight, did he have anything to say?????


??payup??


----------



## DIRISHMAN

sorry OLDDOGG THOUGHT that was u but like you said they only thing you got spinnin in back is your tire's AN YOU FORGOT ONE-----------SHOPPING CARTS IN THE LOT :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1117064 said:


> Damn, I missed Skilling tonight, did he have anything to say?????
> 
> ??payup??


Skillet Head did have somewhat good news. He said that the Greenland block is going to redevelop but not for about 2 weeks. He also said that there could be "measurable" snow within 1 or 2 weeks from now. So maybe the first week of December?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1117024 said:


> Just picked up a salt dogg 2.0yd spreader. Looks to be in pretty good shape
> 
> Need to get some corner anchors installed in the bed so I can properly strap this thing down.


Nice Eric. I was looking at that same one on craigslist as well.


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1117205 said:


> Nice Eric. I was looking at that same one on craigslist as well.


The guy has a ton of stuff for sale.


----------



## REAPER

erkoehler;1117220 said:


> The guy has a ton of stuff for sale.


Salter looks new. Is it?
Is always nice to see something big when you spend big!

Looks good ussmileyflag


----------



## erkoehler

REAPER;1117426 said:


> *Salter looks new. Is it?*
> Is always nice to see something big when you spend big!
> 
> Looks good ussmileyflag


It is used, but I think it is only 1 season old. Seems to be in good shape. I'm going to try to wire it up tonight.


----------



## WilliamOak

Gonna have to do any customizing to the ebling or spreader b/c of the chute? or did you go TripleL's route and get an ebling w/ dual cylinders vs single?


----------



## erkoehler

WilliamOak;1117453 said:


> Gonna have to do any customizing to the ebling or spreader b/c of the chute? or did you go TrippleL's route and get an ebling w/ dual cylinders vs single?


Dual cylinders like Triple L's, I may have to extend the spinner.


----------



## FEFMedia

ptllandscapeIL;1116863 said:


> so guys anyluck on hunting me down a 8ft unimount????


How about a 1 year old 8.6 Ultramount? 

Looks like I might now be plowing after all


----------



## Lunarlandscape

*2002 F-450 Stake bed dump 9'ultramount 7.3 Diesel*

Hey local guys, we are selling our f-450 stake bed dump. I have it listed in the for sale section. Lost a large contract and no longer need the truck.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

FEFMedia;1117809 said:


> How about a 1 year old 8.6 Ultramount?
> 
> Looks like I might now be plowing after all


That sucks. Whats the reason for not plowing?


----------



## FEFMedia

SullivanSeptic;1117819 said:


> That sucks. Whats the reason for not plowing?


Not enough accounts to make it worth my time and beating on the truck. Not only that they want us to pay for advertising that goes on our privately owned truck. Things just dont make sense.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

Dual cylinders like Triple L's, I may have to extend the spinner. eric is that triple L landscaping out of handover park????


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

> Not enough accounts to make it worth my time and beating on the truck. Not only that they want us to pay for advertising that goes on our privately owned truck. Things just dont make sense.


what midlands deal??!?!?! i thought they had you all ready to go! thats bogus man sorry!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

yeah i talked to some one up north that wanted me to put sings on my truck.
I said ok and again never heard back from the guy.....:laughing:


----------



## erkoehler

ptllandscapeIL;1117920 said:


> Dual cylinders like Triple L's, I may have to extend the spinner.
> 
> eric is that triple L landscaping out of handover park????


No, he is in Canada.


----------



## FEFMedia

ptllandscapeIL;1117943 said:


> what midlands deal??!?!?! i thought they had you all ready to go! thats bogus man sorry!


Its all good. I'm not stressed over it. I still need to call him tomorrow and let him know. I am pretty sure he is covering all his accounts well so he doesn't loose anymore. As far as the signs on the side of the truck. Asking for your subs to pay for them is just wrong IMHO.

I know another driver that subs with him and I know he wanted another account or two. So hopefully this allows others to get the money they need to make. I dont need to plow.. i just like to plow.. work took very good care of me.


----------



## FEFMedia

Reliable Snow and Ice;1117962 said:


> yeah i talked to some one up north that wanted me to put sings on my truck.
> I said ok and again never heard back from the guy.....:laughing:


Putting someones sign on your truck is one thing. Paying for his signs to be on your truck.. well thats just crazy.. why should I pay for the signs? It makes no sense to me


----------



## WilliamOak

I wouldnt mind magnets if I'm subbing for someone, however theres no reason for the sub to have to foot the bill for the parent company's desire to be represented


----------



## FEFMedia

WilliamOak;1118065 said:


> I wouldnt mind magnets if I'm subbing for someone, however theres no reason for the sub to have to foot the bill for the parent company's desire to be represented


I think most people would feel the same way. Even if he is paying half of the price of the signs it just doesn't seem fair to the sub.

Anyways, that was just the straw that broke the camels back per say. With only making half of what i made in a night last year. Its just not worth getting up and going out.

I will say this.. last year it was a great company to plow for.. paid on time.. honest.. everything. Maybe this year times are tough all around and there are more drivers then work.

Hopefully be me stepping down another driver can get more work that he needs for his family. Sure the money would be nice for my family just the same. But you need to make a certain amount before its worth starting up that truck and going out the door.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ok skillings on ok colder by weeks end and the much colder aftr turkyday artic air moving in from cannada 
possible ice pellets tommorow night ?????????????


----------



## erkoehler

Maybe I'll wire the salter tomorrow!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Hey is there anyone on here in the westchester IL. area? I have a resdiential drive out that way but its too far for me. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## erkoehler

Local weather guessers this morning are saying flurries or freezing ice pellets tonight. 20% chance.


----------



## FEFMedia

Wow.. lots of great people on this site. I had a few PM's of people mentioning places to SUB too. 

First let me say thank you. Honestly you guys really stick together helping each other out.

I thank everyone for that PM'd me and I didnt even ask for the help. You guys are great but if I am going to plow this year it would be with Midland. Midland has treated me very well in the past and you get comfortable with the people your with. I still have not had the chance to speak with the owner which I hope to do today. 

But honestly thanks to everyone. Its amazing, we might plow for different people or plow for ourselves but this group of people on this site really stick together! Thanks again


----------



## FEFMedia

Crazy time of year that's for sure. I am glad I don't own a plow company that's for sure. I don't know how you guys can deal with the stress of clients not signing by now and your subs crying they want more work 

Here I was chalking it up as a relaxing Winter and it looks like game back on. I am just glad things look to be working out this winter. Times are tough and people are really low balling accounts these days.


----------



## the new boss 92

fef, are you still plowing this year? did you call to tell them that you are quitting and they basically are handing you a bigger route and you couldnt turn it down?


----------



## the new boss 92

well my headlights just gor delivered. now all i have to do is pick up a quart of fluid are ill be ready thanksgiving night!


----------



## FEFMedia

the new boss 92;1118591 said:


> fef, are you still plowing this year? did you call to tell them that you are quitting and they basically are handing you a bigger route and you couldnt turn it down?


Yes I am plowing this year. I didnt say I was quitting per say. Just that it wasnt worth getting up in the morning for what I was getting. They are going over the accounts and going to give me at least 1 more possibly 2. I hate being a whiney ***** that's for sure. But I just wanted to make sure it was worth getting up and doing anything. He understood that.


----------



## the new boss 92

FEFMedia;1118637 said:


> Yes I am plowing this year. I didnt say I was quitting per say. Just that it wasnt worth getting up in the morning for what I was getting. They are going over the accounts and going to give me at least 1 more possibly 2. I hate being a whiney ***** that's for sure. But I just wanted to make sure it was worth getting up and doing anything. He understood that.


I hear, that basically what it was for me last year, make a whole whopping 3300 last year:crying:. i told him i was getting pissed and it wasnt enough work to cut it but i would finish the season. now this year i 5 small commercials about and hour for each one a condo association he bid for me and won 32 driveways 13 feet long and 8 driveways when i finish my route. so i went from 3 hours of work to 10 and now we are both happy!payup:salute:


----------



## the new boss 92

well thought i would throw a picture up of the hids for my plow i just got.

Specs are 35watt 5k with slim ballest

got them from ddmtunning.com took 4 days to get after shipping, i will post a review in the boss section with install photos when im installing them!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

So I have a guy offering me $60/hr and about 8 hours per storm, or I have $260 dollars lined up per push with 2 buildings. What the hell should I do?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

PabstBlueRibbon;1118764 said:


> So I have a guy offering me $60/hr and about 8 hours per storm, or I have $260 dollars lined up per push with 2 buildings. What the hell should I do?


well cant you do both are they close to each other??


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Reliable Snow and Ice;1118815 said:


> well cant you do both are they close to each other??


I'll have routes in the town I live in. I need to think this one out


----------



## swtiih

PabstBlueRibbon;1118764 said:


> So I have a guy offering me $60/hr and about 8 hours per storm, or I have $260 dollars lined up per push with 2 buildings. What the hell should I do?


See if you can take 4 hours from your guy and keep yours accts.
I remembering seeing your 1 job in previous posts. Was gonna take about 1- 1.5hrs.
What about your 2nd acct. how long will that one take?
Ya never know how many plowable events we will get this season.
Hopefully it works out for both and you can put enough money in your pocket at the end of the season.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the new boss 92;1118726 said:


> well thought i would throw a picture up of the hids for my plow i just got.
> 
> Specs are 35watt 5k with slim ballest
> 
> got them from ddmtunning.com took 4 days to get after shipping, i will post a review in the boss section with install photos when im installing them!


will be waiting for review...much how $$$


----------



## erkoehler

Salter is wired in.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

swtiih;1118841 said:


> See if you can take 4 hours from your guy and keep yours accts.
> I remembering seeing your 1 job in previous posts. Was gonna take about 1- 1.5hrs.
> What about your 2nd acct. how long will that one take?
> Ya never know how many plowable events we will get this season.
> Hopefully it works out for both and you can put enough money in your pocket at the end of the season.


other one is maybe 40min its a ****** aldi lot


----------



## erkoehler

I love aldi!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Any guesses on when we can shake the cob webs off the equip??
Not next week, but I'm thinking somewhere in the neighborhood of December 1st.


----------



## swtiih

would be nice if we get a few snows early December, that will get people in a panic


----------



## the new boss 92

1olddogtwo;1118855 said:


> will be waiting for review...much how $$$


they were 46 bucks shipped, i have 8k 35 watt in my truck and i think they would be to much glare at night with all the snow!


----------



## the new boss 92

PabstBlueRibbon;1118764 said:


> So I have a guy offering me $60/hr and about 8 hours per storm, or I have $260 dollars lined up per push with 2 buildings. What the hell should I do?


brian your almost dubble from were you started, see if its possible to combine 2 routes into 1 and work with both people!


----------



## erkoehler

Take the 8 hours, you never know what extra hours may come up with other people having break Downs and then getting hours for cleanups.


----------



## the new boss 92

erk, i was thinking the same thing!


----------



## RAW Details

jump on the 8hr brian! i still have my guys beating around about u man. ive got my fingers crossed!


----------



## the new boss 92

any week now:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## RAW Details

ur making me inpatient man!


----------



## the new boss 92

im getting very antzy these days!


----------



## RAW Details

u and me both!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Well I hooked the plow up for the first time to the new Ford and it sits about 2" lower in the front than the Dodge did. I had to drive up on 2 x 4's to get the truck up to the right height to drive into the plow..LOL So I ordered the 2" leveling kit for it. It didn't sag when I lifted the plow so that is good. A little ballast or the spreader in the back and it should be fine. Today at lunch, (so in about an hour) I will hook up the old plow to the old Dodge to check everything and go from there.ussmileyflag


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well I have started to make another batch of bio fuel so it should snow any time now or get really cold one of the two:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## stroker79

We have a big 3 day job putting in strobes and everything under the sun in an 05 f350 starting this sat! The time is coming soon for that first snow. I'm anxious for you all and will miss plowing! Haha


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;1119639 said:


> We have a big 3 day job putting in strobes and everything under the sun in an 05 f350 starting this sat! The time is coming soon for that first snow. I'm anxious for you all and will miss plowing! Haha


I won't let you miss it too much!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

the new boss 92;1119224 said:


> brian your almost dubble from were you started, see if its possible to combine 2 routes into 1 and work with both people!





erkoehler;1119246 said:


> Take the 8 hours, you never know what extra hours may come up with other people having break Downs and then getting hours for cleanups.


Well I went with the two lots, the other place was unsure of where my route would be, I was sounding like I would have to drive 30min to get to my route. I talked to the other guy about adding a stop or getting extra hours and he seams ok with it.


----------



## the new boss 92

well tell the other guy to throw you a route in the same area and you will be ok!

got my hids all installed and will be doing the write up tonight in the boss fourm for all you guys!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

the new boss 92;1119691 said:


> well tell the other guy to throw you a route in the same area and you will be ok!
> 
> got my hids all installed and will be doing the write up tonight in the boss fourm for all you guys!


I would but I was unimpressed with their company. My truck looked better than 1/2 their fleet. The operations manager and the owner were on completely different pages. The routes would not be set till December 1st. I felt they would be very disorganized and I did not want to take that risk!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

PabstBlueRibbon;1119753 said:


> I would but I was unimpressed with their company. My truck looked better than 1/2 their fleet. The operations manager and the owner were on completely different pages. The routes would not be set till December 1st. I felt they would be very disorganized and I did not want to take that risk!


who was the company?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Reliable Snow and Ice;1119775 said:


> who was the company?


I can't say that, not need to knock some who I may have not likes


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Its still a long way out, but the "guessers" are saying snow and sleet Wednesday night into Thursday. Would be nice, its a busy night for my bars and restaurants! I just hate being out there with the drunks!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I agree, but isn't that the pot calling the kettle black? You lush! Just kidding


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1119918 said:


> I agree, but isn't that the pot calling the kettle black? You lush! Just kidding


Well lets not go there!  GO BEARS!


----------



## erkoehler

Good game!

Is it snowing?


----------



## the new boss 92

ummmm nope, hope fully wensday just so the ground will harden up!


----------



## erkoehler

Skilling mentioned sticking snow Wednesday into Thursday with Thursday not making it above freezing.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

erkoehler;1120278 said:


> Skilling mentioned sticking snow Wednesday into Thursday with Thursday not making it above freezing.


I'll believe it when I see it.. Wish I had skillnot's job... well any job for that matter


----------



## erkoehler

Any snow is better than no snow!


----------



## the new boss 92

correct!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

oh I'm all in for it to show.. believe me I am... tho I still don't have any one to lease on too...


----------



## the new boss 92

reliable, i seen you youtube video with all you lights nice set up!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

the new boss 92;1120455 said:


> reliable, i seen you youtube video with all you lights nice set up!


thank's yeah took a while to get it where I wanted it


----------



## the new boss 92

man just got back from meeting with my plow guy and he still has 2 unsigned contracts from condo's he bid on. people just dont under stand the positions it puts people in!


----------



## Bird21

Snow is coming Turkey Day!!! Gear up!! At least that is what my weather Geeks are telling me!!!

Looking for a CDL Driver for my larger plow/salter. Anyone interested email me [email protected]

Areas serviced Lake Zurich, Long Grove, and Buffalo Grove

Must Must Must have experience in the field.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Bird21;1120812 said:


> Snow is coming Turkey Day!!! Gear up!! At least that is what my weather Geeks are telling me!!!
> 
> Looking for a CDL Driver for my larger plow/salter. Anyone interested email me [email protected]
> 
> Areas serviced Lake Zurich, Long Grove, and Buffalo Grove
> 
> Must Must Must have experience in the field.


just enough to coat not to plowm besides the ground will still be too warm


----------



## Bird21

Ad also in Employment.

Well a little snow to get the Assdraggers to sign the contracts.


----------



## snowguys

Looking for a day time sub from like 12-6 maybe more just have to cover my ass when I'm at work I have 2 lots in aurora pay is cash and part time


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

so when did this become the employment forum :laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Had three more calls today and therefore put out three more bids today and now have another tomorrow. What is up with these customers waiting till the last minute? I swear they heard snow in the forecast and called. My routes are about set, there price might be on the high side!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Pushin 2 Please;1120981 said:


> Had three more calls today and therefore put out three more bids today and now have another tomorrow. What is up with these customers waiting till the last minute? I swear they heard snow in the forecast and called. My routes are about set, there price might be on the high side!


well at least your getting calls.. ah go big or go home


----------



## snowguys

Reliable Snow and Ice;1120979 said:


> so when did this become the employment forum :laughing:


It's not but i know alot of Chicagoland guys are on here


----------



## erkoehler

Going to try to catch skilling tonight to see if he has anything to say about Wed/Thursday. I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## nekos

NOAA is calling for snow on Turkey Day, hope we can get out there and push some snow.


----------



## swtiih

We just need the weather people to talk about how bad it will get and people get into a panic.


----------



## stroker79

Well I finally got my LED light bar for my ATV. No its not a strobe bar, its an extreamely bright headlight basically. Its the brightest thing ive seen and Im not an advocate of LED lighting for scene lighting,,,,,,until now. Pics dont do it justice but here is a few anyway....

The bar is made by Rigid Industries, they even make strobe bars! This stuff is seriously bright. There is plenty of material online to show what they are made of. Anyway here is some pics. The 4th pic was before I mounted it. I just wanted to see how bright it was.

Just thought id share it here since I know a bunch of you.


----------



## tls22

That would be cool,,,if this was atv.com


oh and btw ur vids are not working


----------



## the new boss 92

looking like we might be promised snow by the 1st this year, alot of predictors are adding snow to the forcast! skillet heads forcast for next weeks looking awsome aswell!!!!!


----------



## stroker79

tls22;1121152 said:


> That would be cool,,,if this was atv.com
> 
> oh and btw ur vids are not working


Thats cause I killed the site.

And they aren't for atvs, they are for anything that runs on 12v


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

I have a plow that is leaking from places I had no clue it could leak from. Spent 45min wiping it off and tighting all the plugs. I need to get my ballast in before Thursday or its gonna be one long Wednesday night!


----------



## erkoehler

Are they actually saying accumulation now?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1121255 said:


> Are they actually saying accumulation now?


Believe it or not Eric, I heard one report say several inches possible. I am NOT putting to much faith in that forecast. I really would love to get at least a salt run and maybe even get to push some "dusting" accounts!


----------



## erkoehler

I'm hopeful! Several inches would be awesome!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Several inches would be great. Would love to get some nice runs in


----------



## the new boss 92

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaa lets get this party started! :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I just need to get my new V plow fixed. I need someone that has a plasma cutter to cut out a couple 1/4 inch brackets so I can rebolt the trip edge on. Anyone near joliet that has one?


----------



## lawnsrusinc.

I think we will see a dusting to 1" on wednesday night. Its always smoother to start off with a salting than the usual 6+ inches of snow


----------



## the new boss 92

lawnsrusinc.;1121334 said:


> I think we will see a dusting to 1" on wednesday night. Its always smoother to start off with a salting than the usual 6+ inches of snow


i hope we get nailed, it will make this contract sign,and i can officially by the bobcat i want and make some nice cash flow when it snow. that means ill be collecting for my truck and plow, bobcat with plow and blower, and ill hire one of my more reliable friends to run it and pay him! all works out in the end!


----------



## swtiih

Well the temps will sure be cold enough, lets see if we get precip. with it.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

erkoehler;1121308 said:


> I'm hopeful! Several inches would be awesome!


And get to go home to a hot turkey dinner!



the new boss 92;1121337 said:


> i hope we get nailed, it will make this contract sign,and i can officially by the bobcat i want and make some nice cash flow when it snow. that means ill be collecting for my truck and plow, bobcat with plow and blower, and ill hire one of my more reliable friends to run it and pay him! all works out in the end!


Ill run the bobcat, my dad can drive my truck


----------



## Mark13

So you guys are saying I should probably get going with putting the plow on my truck and making sure it works? Hmm...


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Mark13;1121356 said:


> So you guys are saying I should probably get going with putting the plow on my truck and making sure it works? Hmm...


make jason do the work!


----------



## Mark13

PabstBlueRibbon;1121370 said:


> make jason do the work!


He's got other stuff to work on.


----------



## WilliamOak

stroker79;1121238 said:


> *Thats cause I killed the site. *And they aren't for atvs, they are for anything that runs on 12v


:crying::crying:


----------



## metallihockey88

Mark13;1121356 said:


> So you guys are saying I should probably get going with putting the plow on my truck and making sure it works? Hmm...


Guess I should also get on the guy I'm workin fors case about gettin me my route already. Some curbs will be getting a beating if we get 3in or more


----------



## the new boss 92

illlet you know metall, we have to see how things are going to pan out!


----------



## nekos

Pushin 2 Please;1121272 said:


> Believe it or not Eric, I heard one report say several inches possible. I am NOT putting to much faith in that forecast. I really would love to get at least a salt run and maybe even get to push some "dusting" accounts!


Even if we do get 7 inches of snow, how much of it will stick ? The ground is still to warm. =(

Any one got one of those infra red thermometers to check ground temps ? I can't find mine, i think it fell out of my truck. :realmad:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

nekos;1121458 said:


> Even if we do get 7 inches of snow, how much of it will stick ? The ground is still to warm. =(
> 
> I think they are meaning more around 3 inches or so, when they say several. And if it gets as cold as there saying, upper teens, it will stick!:bluebounc


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

just greased my plow up. Put some Teflon tape on the fill lever plug to stop the leak. Looks like I have some thread damage so ill look for a new used pump and have the hole on mine drilled bigger and tapped. I know using Teflon in a hydro system is a no-no, but it works!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

PabstBlueRibbon;1121480 said:


> just greased my plow up. Put some Teflon tape on the fill lever plug to stop the leak. Looks like I have some thread damage so ill look for a new used pump and have the hole on mine drilled bigger and tapped. I know using Teflon in a hydro system is a no-no, but it works!


Whatever it takes to make some $$$!


----------



## nekos

Pushin 2 Please;1121470 said:


> nekos;1121458 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if we do get 7 inches of snow, how much of it will stick ? The ground is still to warm. =(
> 
> I think they are meaning more around 3 inches or so, when they say several. And if it gets as cold as there saying, upper teens, it will stick!:bluebounc
> 
> 
> 
> oops, i misread the post i quoted.
> 
> I hope you're right though i have been dieing to get out there and push some snow payup
Click to expand...


----------



## metallihockey88

the new boss 92;1121436 said:


> illlet you know metall, we have to see how things are going to pan out!


how are those fancy new hid lights for your plow doin? eagerly awaiting your review on them. would like to get me a set if theyre worth it


----------



## erkoehler

Changed the fluid on 2 of the plows today. 1 more fluid change tomorrow, and need to look over all the hoses and replace 1 cutting edge bolt.

Also need to look in to why the vibrator is not working on the v-box and probably replace the spinner bearing on the tailgate spreader.


----------



## Propony

Bird21;1120812 said:


> Snow is coming Turkey Day!!! Gear up!! At least that is what my weather Geeks are telling me!!!
> 
> Looking for a CDL Driver for my larger plow/salter. Anyone interested email me [email protected]
> 
> Areas serviced Lake Zurich, Long Grove, and Buffalo Grove
> 
> Must Must Must have experience in the field.


Sup John? Lets do lunch this week......


----------



## Bird21

Not much just finishing up some landscape jobs and getting the route finalized. Got a major scape going on right now right on the river, huge hardscape. I am game for lunch anyday this week.


----------



## the new boss 92

metallihockey88;1121642 said:


> how are those fancy new hid lights for your plow doin? eagerly awaiting your review on them. would like to get me a set if theyre worth it


sorry i have been busy and been in and out, i will try and do it tomarrow if i have some free time have to run out to farmin fleet tomarrow and get som nice coveralls in the morning and scan a car in the afternoon. i will try and get them up. the only thing i have to wait on it mount the plow and get pictures with the lights on because i hade to take off 3 hoses yesterday so my dad could get them made at work for free!!! gotta wait a couple days to get the last couple pictures but other then that i am happy as hell with the light out put compared to before. the 5-6k hids are the best bang for the buck for the plows not to overly bright to reflect off things but not to dim!!!!


----------



## the new boss 92

cheack out skillet heads blog if you havent, he saying possible a white thanksgiving!


----------



## erkoehler

the new boss 92;1121983 said:


> cheack out skillet heads blog if you havent, he saying possible a white thanksgiving!


Can't read it on my phone, can you copy it over here?


----------



## snowman79

well all the recent forecasts I have read and heard this morning are down playing it to snow showers and flurries. The Low track is going to have us on the lighter side of things with the accumulating snow to the north in wisconsin. Its still a ways out, but Im not going to get my hopes up yet. Still thinking the first week in december.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I say December 3rd we will be pushing snow. Anything earlier will be flurries. Not to mention the ground is really warm still. I was digging on the North side of a house yesterday and not one ounce of frost. Even in the morning. Just a light frost on the grass. The ground is cooling but not enough yet. We would need a foot of snow to make 1 inch accumulate.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1122193 said:


> I say December 3rd we will be pushing snow. Anything earlier will be flurries. Not to mention the ground is really warm still. I was digging on the North side of a house yesterday and not one ounce of frost. Even in the morning. Just a light frost on the grass. The ground is cooling but not enough yet. We would need a foot of snow to make 1 inch accumulate.


Your nuts!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I do agree with the first week of December!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Do any of you guys know the numbers for the bearings for a ss salt dogg spreader. I need the front and rear drag chain and the spiner I don't really want to get them from cow for an ARM and leg, please let me know as soon as you can.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1122197 said:


> Your nuts!


Your just figuring this out now! I thought it was obvious.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1122209 said:


> Your just figuring this out now! I thought it was obvious.


..............:laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92

here ya go ek!


----------



## 84deisel

weather service says 30% chance of showers for thursday.


----------



## tls22

84deisel;1122232 said:


> weather service says 30% chance of showers for thursday.


Guys i would not get to excited....looks like a bit of flurries on the back end of some showers


----------



## the new boss 92

its deff going to snow for yall, i dont have hoses on my plow they are getting made and no fluid either!:crying:wesport


----------



## 84deisel

30 % chance of rain showers


----------



## FEFMedia

Hehe.. I think White Thanksgiving would be a light cover on the grass.. but its not going to stick on the street sorry.. way to warm.

I am still sticking with my 2nd week of December for our first push


----------



## tls22

84deisel;1122239 said:


> 30 % chance of rain showers


lol.....that whole article is just about having snow on the ground.....there could be a trace...and thats snow on the ground for t-day


----------



## REAPER

62* today and maybe tomorrow. Warm rain mixed in. 
That will keep the ground temps to warm for at least 2 more weeks at best.


----------



## KMBertog

ground is still way too warm to even think about anything sticking.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

We would need about 8 plus inches for anything to stick I say.


----------



## erkoehler

It would all depend on how hard the snow was falling.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

erkoehler;1122335 said:


> It would all depend on how hard the snow was falling.


where is everyone getting their forecast? Every one I have looked at said nothing but sun.


----------



## erkoehler

Noaa switched to rain/snow mix.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

R&R Yard Design;1122311 said:


> We would need about 8 plus inches for anything to stick I say.


I would agree here


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Thanksgiving Day: Partly sunny and breezy, with a high near 35.

Straight from NOAA


----------



## the new boss 92

black top-51 degreese
concrete-49 degreese

for my laser temp gauge!!!!!


----------



## lawnsrusinc.

can you test the ground temp with that?


----------



## erkoehler

I think we are all just ready to get back to work! Lets see some pictures from last season!!!!


----------



## the new boss 92

lawnsrusinc.;1122417 said:


> can you test the ground temp with that?


well the numbers wernt a guess off the top of my head! so yea i did black top reading and a concrete pad behind my buddys shop!


----------



## the new boss 92

whos cute little jeep is that next to your truck?


----------



## erkoehler

Buddy of mine I hired to help out


----------



## the new boss 92

looks like it is setup nice!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

erkoehler;1122418 said:


> I think we are all just ready to get back to work! Lets see some pictures from last season!!!!


ok not fair..... looking at this picture just gave me a hard on...


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Reliable Snow and Ice;1122450 said:


> ok not fair..... looking at this picture just gave me a hard on...


RSI want to help do a IP in my truck lol


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

PabstBlueRibbon;1122463 said:


> RSI want to help do a IP in my truck lol


call me 708-670-0949

Nick


----------



## lawnsrusinc.

Boss ground temp "dirt"


----------



## R&R Yard Design

what good is the temp of dirt going to do for us. Last i checked i dont plow dirt just pavement, but thats just me.

Any body want to help me with part numbers for bearings for my spreader..


----------



## SullivanSeptic

R&R Yard Design;1122207 said:


> Do any of you guys know the numbers for the bearings for a ss salt dogg spreader. I need the front and rear drag chain and the spiner I don't really want to get them from cow for an ARM and leg, please let me know as soon as you can.


I can probably find the part number on the internet. Gonna need to know which ss salt dogg you have to do that


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Reliable Snow and Ice;1122466 said:


> call me 708-670-0949
> 
> Nick


when i get the 600 for it i will lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

8 foot stainless salt dogg, i need the spinner and drag chain bearings, ive called cpw and some kid wont give me the numbers, i would rither go to motion ind. and get them cheaper for a better part


Ryan i saw that you did work over a bottoms up by my house some time back


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I did more than a little work. That was a monster job. Had 9 tanks go in there. Not fun digging 10 foot down in loose/wet sand in the middle of a parking lot. We had some monster holes and got real lucky on that one.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Not only was it a big job, but Ryan met a few nice girls too!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea that's what he says. I think it was some guys over that way to.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I was on that job. And yes there were some guys too!


----------



## snowman79

no snow, local station sayin the low is going to track to the northwest of us keeping us on the warm side for most of the event. Maybe a few wrapp around flurries.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

yeah it would figure.....


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Reliable Snow and Ice;1122946 said:


> yeah it would figure.....


you need to let me in on this bio diesel thing. I would love to learn alot more than what i do know about it.


----------



## the new boss 92

PabstBlueRibbon;1123039 said:


> you need to let me in on this bio diesel thing. I would love to learn alot more than what i do know about it.


that would be an awsome investment, driving back and forth to school everyday!


----------



## KJ Cramer

I live just north of the cheddar curtain and plow in my area as well as beach park/zion area, we aren't getting any snow, at best we well get some cold rain, with flurries on the back side. Ground temps are way too warm we would need an amazing amount of snow and at a good rate too get it too accumulate and then plow it quick. The forecast never was all that positive for snow t-day anyway. I'm thinking first week of dec. hopefully for pushable event, I'm dyin for some snow :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc but we need some on average colder temps to get our ground to firm up a bit. The only plowing I'll be looking at on t-day, if any, will be in AB's thread.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

PabstBlueRibbon;1123039 said:


> you need to let me in on this bio diesel thing. I would love to learn alot more than what i do know about it.


sure not a problem... first thing you have to do to get your truck ready to run BIO is go threw your truck and change every rubber fuel line to the new lines that are bio diesel compatible fuel lines. including the return lines on the injectors.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

To bad its not 40 degrees colder. With how hard its raining, we would have a few inches of snow!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Pushin 2 Please;1123204 said:


> To bad its not 40 degrees colder. With how hard its raining, we would have a few inches of snow!


well the thunder is rolling out here in lockport


----------



## REAPER




----------



## SullivanSeptic

^^^You might as well just punch me in the face. Boy that sucks


----------



## erkoehler

Road trip!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Yeah talk about a kick in the balls... thanks' for the ****** start of the day


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

erkoehler;1123237 said:


> Road trip!


where Canada...??? LOL


----------



## erkoehler

Reliable Snow and Ice;1123239 said:


> where Canada...??? LOL


Probably not that far, but if the money was right.......


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

erkoehler;1123243 said:


> Probably not that far, but if the money was right.......


Well sure


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

There not calling for the real cold temps, middle to upper teens anymore. Happy Monday.:angry:


----------



## WilliamOak

It almost feels like spring out here, love it!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

channel 9 local at 9:00 am on the weather said warmer today and snow flurries possible by T-DAY and now the national weather service is issueing a tornado watch effective til 6:00 PM
for LAKE,MCHENERY,GRUNDY ECT.ECT NO COOK COUNTY !!!!!!WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!
gotta work on gettin the snow dance a little HARDER LOL :bluebounc :bluebounc :bluebounc


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Cook will get one soon look at the radar its coming


----------



## DIRISHMAN

just fricken lovely...LOOKIN for the WHITE stuff and here we are almost in DEC and No snow what so ever but hey he we got a dumb A$& Tornado watch maybe I should sell my plow and truck and move to Arizona and play with the sand instead LOL !!!!!!!!WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOD GREIF CHARLEY BROWN

LET IT SNOW PLEASE!!!!! :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc snow dance help LOL


----------



## DIRISHMAN

hey any one interestered check this SITE OUT ( Swifthitch.com ) portable wireless color/LCD Back UP camera could be mounted above or Below for spreader or back drag JUST FOR FYI


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Man you guys are really bored you have nothing better to do today.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

HEY RR

I resemble that remark LOL IT'S rainin out over cast and crummie out so what else to do but stay on here an chat if thats ok with you R R LOL :laughing: :laughing: :laughing::laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

hey R R you must be board as well your on here to LOL jsut wanted to put that out incase you forgot LOL


----------



## the new boss 92

bordom is killing me were is this snow, we should have a nice chitty season seeing im trying to snatch up a new 3500hd!


----------



## stroker79

You all are funny! It's not dec yet, it's tech not even winter yet. The snow will come......


----------



## the new boss 92

i keep telling myself its coming it it tends to give me bad ideas and spends my money in the wrong ways! im going to take a nap before work!


----------



## dlcs

It was 70 degrees earlier not its fallaing like a rock. Low tonight is suppose to be 27. What a temp spread. 

I'm still holding out hope for snow Wednesday night, rain to snow and night time moisture around a .25 inch, could mean snow decent snow?


----------



## cosgo

storm just got here in the sandwich area...... like Olly says, "its raining sideways"


----------



## DIRISHMAN

My oldest son just called from North Aurora and said it was jus hailing out by him and the sky had a green tint ot it.. HMMMMMMMM!!!!!!! Most like not snow clouds but has any one ever seen THUNDER SNOW/////////LIGHTINING WITH SNOW FALL COOL





LET IT SNOW :bluebounc purplebou :redbounce:bluebounc


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

let it snow let it snow let it snow:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## DIRISHMAN

HEY 
RSI just wondering when you drive your truck with the bio in it does the exhaust smell like french fries or chicken just wonderin like the deep fryers


LET IT SNOW PLEASE :realmad: :bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## SnowMatt13

Tornado very close to us today.
Wierd to come home and have the tornado sirens going off...thinking about turkey-day.

This exact thing happened in Jan a few years ago.


----------



## KJ Cramer

SnowMatt13;1123828 said:


> Tornado very close to us today.
> Wierd to come home and have the tornado sirens going off...thinking about turkey-day.
> 
> This exact thing happened in Jan a few years ago.


Yeah no crap. A little away had the subway get hit with some very strong winds at the least, sirens going off, skies look all weird, mid 60's, roll into the garage and there the plow ready to go, I think to myself - oh yeah, its November, even though this weather is saying its June. Where is the snow and when will it hit here for plowing???? :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## WilliamOak

It was weird being out in nov. doing leaf clean-ups and checking the phone to see a tornado warning lol. This weather's nuts!


----------



## erkoehler

Couple of my buddies are up by Caledonia and they say the tornado damage is insane.


----------



## the new boss 92

it was raining sidways in addison for about 10 minuets kinda cool just came out of no were!


----------



## REAPER

Well the cold air has returned. 26* out. 
If it stays like this now for a week we may get some snow to stick!


----------



## Philbilly2

Temps dropped hard last night! 

Yesteday working in a long sleeve tee shirt... today in a winter coat and bibs :laughing:


----------



## WilliamOak

Yesterday was t shirt weather, not so much today lol


----------



## erkoehler

Hopefully that was the last near 70 degree day for 4+ months!


----------



## dieseld

erkoehler;1124298 said:


> Hopefully that was the last near 70 degree day for 4+ months!


Now that is not a nice thing to say! Snowy week, 70 degree week, snowy week, 70 degree week, hopefully.


----------



## erkoehler

dieseld;1124301 said:


> Now that is not a nice thing to say! Snowy week, 70 degree week, snowy week, 70 degree week, hopefully.


That would suck. No time to enjoy snow then. You want 70 degrees, Southwest has flights to Florida all day every day!


----------



## the new boss 92

erkoehler;1124302 said:


> That would suck. No time to enjoy snow then. You want 70 degrees, Southwest has flights to Florida all day every day!


:laughing: getting my hoses tomarrow. my dads friends has a hydro press for the fittings and all the hoses. i i had to pay for was the fittings 10 dallors! all my hoses will be upgraded to 3/8 instead of the 1/4 hoses stock. also just gotta change the fluid and we are ready to rock and roll!


----------



## erkoehler

Well if we get the rain Thursday and snow showers I think a salt run may be in order.

The puddles in my parking lot were frozen solid this morning.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1124532 said:


> Well if we get the rain Thursday and snow showers I think a salt run may be in order.
> 
> The puddles in my parking lot were frozen solid this morning.


I sure hope so!


----------



## the new boss 92

hey ek, when are you recieving your ebling?


----------



## Philbilly2

erkoehler;1124302 said:


> You want 70 degrees, Southwest has flights to Florida all day every day!


Gotta admit, that was a good one. That quote is almost good enough to go in a signature.


----------



## tls22

erkoehler;1124302 said:


> That would suck. No time to enjoy snow then. You want 70 degrees, Southwest has flights to Florida all day every day!


lmao...funny


----------



## WilliamOak

Tim- move to IL and I bet your plow would sell in an hour! lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

be ready by dec 2


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Why! Why? Tell me, tell me! I'm stuck at work and haven't seen any news! Oh yeah, my new 12ft pusher should be here by then too!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1124745 said:


> Why! Why? Tell me, tell me! I'm stuck at work and haven't seen any news! Oh yeah, my new 12ft pusher should be here by then too!


no reason......lol..... new pusher??

looking like we may have our 1st shot of snow


----------



## erkoehler

Ebling won't be in until ebling won't be in until December.


----------



## tls22

WilliamOak;1124734 said:


> Tim- move to IL and I bet your plow would sell in an hour! lol


I really would love to......


----------



## nekos

1olddogtwo;1124737 said:


> be ready by dec 2


Been meaning to ask, mostly our of curiosity. How do you like subbing for Arctic ? I have heard some good things about them from a couple of drunk guys that wandered into a bar i go to.  They were claiming they could get 15 hours a night, they also claimed they were getting $130 an hour so I'm not so sure they were being 100% honest. lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

they must be new guys.....

To be honest, i do get good hours, good pay and never had to chase down my money.


----------



## nekos

1olddogtwo;1124995 said:



> they must be new guys.....
> 
> To be honest, i do get good hours, good pay and never had to chase down my money.


nice nice, good to hear. =) 
I'm starting to out grow the company i currently work for. While the pay is amazing I'm wanting to add a couple trucks next year and i doubt they will have enough work for them. Arctic is one of the companies i was going to look into.

Thx for the info =)


----------



## 1olddogtwo

nekos;1124963 said:


> Been meaning to ask, mostly our of curiosity. How do you like subbing for Arctic ? I have heard some good things about them from a couple of drunk guys that wandered into a bar i go to.  They were claiming they could get 15 hours a night, they also claimed they were getting $130 an hour so I'm not so sure they were being 100% honest. lol


wow i should drink more.....


----------



## nekos

1olddogtwo;1125006 said:


> wow i should drink more.....


lol i know right... They were just talking out of their back side, Obviously. They had nothing but good things to say about Arctic so i figured there must be some thing to it.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1124747 said:


> no reason......lol..... new pusher??
> 
> looking like we may have our 1st shot of snow


Yeah, bought a new pusher for my backhoe. It will help give a truck or two some relief on their routes. I wish I could have justified a sectional but it wasn't in the cards, plus I got a rediculous deal on this one. I am excited to put it to work though.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Wednesday
Partly cloudy in the morning then becoming cloudy. Slight chance of light snow showers early in the morning. Slight chance of rain showers in the morning...then rain in the afternoon. No snow accumulation. Highs in the upper 30s. Southeast winds 10 to 20 mph. Gusts up to 30 mph late in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation 80 percent.
» ZIP Code Detail

Wednesday Night
Rain and a slight chance of thunderstorms. Temperatures nearly steady in the upper 30s. South winds 10 to 20 mph with gusts up to 30 mph at times until early morning shifting to the west around 10 mph during the predawn hours. Chance of precipitation 90 percent.

Thanksgiving Day
Mostly cloudy. Slight chance of rain... freezing rain and patchy light freezing drizzle in the morning... then patchy light freezing drizzle in the afternoon. Colder. Highs in the mid 30s. Then temperatures falling into the upper 20s by evening. West winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of measurable precipitation 20 percent.


----------



## erkoehler

erkoehler;1124784 said:


> Ebling won't be in until ebling won't be in until December.


Posted that from my phone, it will be LATE December for the Ebling.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well if any one need's help salting during the week let me know I'm free


----------



## the new boss 92

its not going to snow for a while, atleast the second week on december!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

with my luck it isnt going to snow until the 3 or 4 week of dec... only cause i'm broke and need a job


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

you know I really wana meet the jag bag that say's the economy is good and there are job's out there... cause i'll bet he has a job and ton's of money in the bank...


----------



## DCSpecial

Holy crap......how are there this many posts on this already?? LOL


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

DTN is saying the precip probably wont freeze maybe in some isolated spots but not enough to call out the troops.


----------



## the new boss 92

DCSpecial;1125534 said:


> Holy crap......how are there this many posts on this already?? LOL


lol i believe this thread has been going sence march?!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Winter Weather advisory just issued far south( Kankakee County and points south). Hope it keeps coming north. Sure would be nice to get in a salt run before it changes to rain later this evening!


----------



## the new boss 92

here is the thread i started for the hids in my plow lights if any of you guys are interested. still not done but i am working on it just waiting on one more plow hose to compleate the thread!!!!

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1125587&posted=1#post1125587


----------



## erkoehler

New boss, why are you changing all your hoses? How old are they?


----------



## NW Snow Removal

just got the weather update. we will see some sleet, but the pavement is too warm for any accumulation. It will turn to rain tonight. Very eager for the first run this year. Almost had it today. Wish it had stayed colder.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

well guys lets face it we all wish we could plow & salt in nov. and in dec. when we all now we will be plowing in jan.................


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

r.j.s. Snowplow;1125626 said:


> well guys lets face it we all wish we could plow & salt in nov. And in dec. When we all now we will be plowing in jan.................


zip it.......


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

light light snow and sleet in lockport....


----------



## affekonig

Sleety here in Lisle/Naperville and Warrenville Rd near 53 was pre treated in the curves.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Pavement temp 35 by the border....


----------



## nevrnf

I dont doubt they will be out treating the roads today after the disaster I-Dot had last week on Rt 20 and Randall road in the Elgin area


----------



## the new boss 92

erkoehler;1125598 said:


> New boss, why are you changing all your hoses? How old are they?


they were all dry rotter and cracked so i would rather be same than sorry. imgetting my last one tonight, and just got back from getting fluid so they snow can fly at any time!

the roads were all pretreated when i was on my way to get fluid!!!!! we are getting closer!


----------



## Propony

SnowMatt13;1125660 said:


> Pavement temp 35 by the border....


36.7 here in Palatine


----------



## KCD Snow Pro

nevrnf;1125664 said:


> I dont doubt they will be out treating the roads today after the disaster I-Dot had last week on Rt 20 and Randall road in the Elgin area


What happened, a little slippy slide?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

What recession? Actually had to salt 4 accounts this afternoon! I even tired to tell them it would melt on contact and even change to rain this afternoon. Oh well, if they want to spend it, I'll gladly take it. I know Sullivan is still out there salting!payup


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Agreed! They said they wanted salt. No problem. I'll take that easy money


----------



## NW Snow Removal

SullivanSeptic;1125937 said:


> Agreed! They said they wanted salt. No problem. I'll take that easy money


what* types* of businesses were they?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

NW Snow Removal;1125997 said:


> what* types* of businesses were they?


Mine were a bar, a church, a daycare and a library!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Mine were restaurants and shopping mall


----------



## NW Snow Removal

busy busy out there. glad you got some work.


----------



## GMC99

So whats the long range forecast looking like? Anything down the road?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Halting are nuts.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Salting. I hate this auto correct on the phones.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I agree its nuts. But if they request it then who am I to say no. Actually, the restaurants just wanted to be safe because of the busy night tonight


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I also agree. To me it was stupid. I explained to these people it was going to change to rain, but they already made up there minds. So I salted. Kind of felt like I was ripping them off, but they do sign the checks!payup


----------



## erkoehler

I checked in with my accounts and they may need salt Friday morning before the shopping rush, but nothing today. It was all rain and 37 degrees.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1126119 said:


> I checked in with my accounts and they may need salt Friday morning before the shopping rush, but nothing today. It was all rain and 37 degrees.


We actually had sleet accumulating in the grass this afternoon. I couldn't believe it. I to think Friday morning might also be a salt run. I heard snow showers tomorrow afternoon with temps falling into the middles 20's. I just hope winters finally here guys!


----------



## the new boss 92

lucky sob sating already!!!!! i wish i could bust out the blade already!!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Happy T-Day everybody. Hope we can ALL get some work in soon!:waving:


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1126348 said:


> Happy T-Day everybody. Hope we can ALL get some work in soon!:waving:


Happy Thanksgiving!

Let it snow!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Happy ThanksGiving !!!!!!!!!


Let it Snow:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Philbilly2

Stayed 37 degrees all night last night. Not quite down enough to freeze. Checked at 1am and 3am and it held the same 37 degrees. :crying:


----------



## tls22

Happy thanksgiving chi-town


----------



## REAPER

tls22;1126563 said:


> Happy thanksgiving chi-town


Back at ya Tim. :salute:

Or is it Jersey boy? :laughing:


----------



## tls22

REAPER;1126577 said:


> Back at ya Tim. :salute:
> 
> Or is it Jersey boy? :laughing:


lmao

Im mouthy for a joisey boy


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Happy thanksgiving guys


----------



## RAW Details

happy turkey day guys!!!! sounds like salting today!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Looks like we have a little precipitation starting to grow just southwest of us heading our way. Temps are falling too. Hoping and praying for a salt run tonight or tomorrow morning. That would make me very Thankful!payup


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1126835 said:


> Looks like we have a little precipitation starting to grow just southwest of us heading our way. Temps are falling too. Hoping and praying for a salt run tonight or tomorrow morning. That would make me very Thankful!payup


Some flakes flying and a salt run would be sweet!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Well i guess we we have our frist plowable event after x-mas 
was hopping for one sooner but it is was it is....


----------



## WilliamOak

It's still November everyone needs to get their panties out of a bunch. Lol


----------



## tls22

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1126953 said:


> Well i guess we we have our frist plowable event after x-mas
> was hopping for one sooner but it is was it is....


why whats wrong with the 3 weeks before that?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

who wants to chip in for a huge plane and we can spray water over the chicago land area and make some snow


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Rsi what is it doing out your way. I am up in the city and nothing


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

R&R Yard Design;1127080 said:


> Rsi what is it doing out your way. I am up in the city and nothing


yeah it's cold and kinda clear 27 and drooping was 32 at 445


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Is it wet out at all cause I really don't want to salt at all today


----------



## REAPER

Kind of foggy here. Just us guys in the garage.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

R&R Yard Design;1127090 said:


> Is it wet out at all cause I really don't want to salt at all today


well the ground is kinda moist but nothing salt can do about that


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hell ill just let it go there should not be much to worry about then.


----------



## erkoehler

What happened to the rain?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Outlaws just left and no snow or ice anywhere close. Time to do like Reaper and tie one on!


----------



## erkoehler

Just setup a new business phone number 224-698-SNOW, for free!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1127225 said:


> Just setup a new business phone number 224-698-SNOW, for free!!!!


I had a buddy do that a few years ago, but it was ***-***-LAWN. He said it actually brought in some new clients! Good luck.payup


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1127227 said:


> I had a buddy do that a few years ago, but it was ***-***-LAWN. He said it actually brought in some new clients! Good luck.payup


We'll see! Let it snow:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;1127223 said:


> Outlaws just left and no snow or ice anywhere close. Time to do like Reaper and tie one on!


I will third all of that. Done with the family stuff time to do some damage at the bar


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I should try that. 1-800-poop. Or maybe 1-800-turd-hurd


----------



## erkoehler

Sullivan, was down at my Aunt's house today.....she got the driveway staked pretty nice for you.

Keep it out of the tree's, but call me if you do slide off and I'll bring a camera!


----------



## the new boss 92

hmm saying a little snow next tuesday possibly, lets see if it will happen or not!


----------



## snowguys

What bar we meeting up at???


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

snowguys;1127295 said:


> What bar we meeting up at???


x2..........???


----------



## the new boss 92

you guys know what even more boring, when you watched just about every plow viedo on youtube.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

the new boss 92;1127330 said:


> you guys know what even more boring, when you watched just about every plow viedo on youtube.


ok you might need a hobby


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1127266 said:


> Sullivan, was down at my Aunt's house today.....she got the driveway staked pretty nice for you.
> 
> Keep it out of the tree's, but call me if you do slide off and I'll bring a camera!


Ok cool. But was the driveway staked with those awsome metal ones with the reflector on top. I really like those. Especially when I take a corner too tight and scape it along the side of the truck!

Lets hope you don't get a call at 3:00am. But that is a decent size ditch there.


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1127362 said:


> Ok cool. But was the driveway staked with those awsome metal ones with the reflector on top. I really like those. Especially when I take a corner too tight and scape it along the side of the truck!
> 
> Lets hope you don't get a call at 3:00am. But that is a decent size ditch there.


There may be a couple reflectors, but most of them are true snow stakes....I was surprised!

It is a hell of a ditch!


----------



## the new boss 92

Reliable Snow and Ice;1127333 said:


> ok you might need a hobby


lol the new hobby is saving a but ton of money for the 2011 3500hd in spring. i have been going so cheap latly its not even funny. i have been bartering and selling stuff like a mad man on craigslist!!!! lol after i get the new truck the new hobby will be strobe lights and light bars!!!!!


----------



## erkoehler

the new boss 92;1127392 said:


> lol the new hobby is saving a but ton of money for the 2011 3500hd in spring. i have been going so cheap latly its not even funny. i have been bartering and selling stuff like a mad man on craigslist!!!! lol after i get the new truck the new hobby will be strobe lights and light bars!!!!!


And washing the truck.....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

the new boss 92;1127392 said:


> lol the new hobby is saving a but ton of money for the 2011 3500hd in spring. i have been going so cheap latly its not even funny. i have been bartering and selling stuff like a mad man on craigslist!!!! lol after i get the new truck the new hobby will be strobe lights and light bars!!!!!


What are you going to use a new 3500 for? Only plowing? I ask because that is an expensive truck and I hope you can use it all year.


----------



## REAPER

15* on the outside thermometer. 
It will be here soon.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

REAPER;1127430 said:


> 15* on the outside thermometer.
> It will be here soon.


Holy cold outside!


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;1127506 said:


> Holy cold outside!


Lol just walked outside and felt the same way. Love seein a frozen water bottle in my truck. Reminds me of snowier times


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

the new boss 92;1127392 said:


> lol the new hobby is saving a but ton of money for the 2011 3500hd in spring. i have been going so cheap latly its not even funny. i have been bartering and selling stuff like a mad man on craigslist!!!! lol after i get the new truck the new hobby will be strobe lights and light bars!!!!!


yeah nice... tho I would never buy a new truck.. the newest I would go is a 2005 diesel that is cause with the new emission crap on the new truck's they have made them bio diesel incompatible in any amounts... and thats funny cause the fuel you buy at the pump has 11% or higher bio diesel in it government mandated.. and if you do have a 2007 or newer diesel check your oil lever all the time... you might notice your engine oil level go up... with the DPF systems

very very few gas stations are selling 100% diesel fuel... remember look at the stickers on the pump's they have to say if the fuel has any percentage of bio diesel in the fuel

that's cause the bio diesel is slipping past the piston rings and going into the crank case.

it is only a problem with the new engines cause to solve the emissions problems they are spraying fuel into the chamber on the up stroke of the exhaust stroke.. 
the diesel fuel vaporizes like it should but the bio has a higher burn point so it stay's liquid and slide's past the rings and end's up in the crank case...

and that will just screw up the whole engine. foaming in the crank case and having to replace piston rings or pistons all together way way way sooner then they should be and to go 
with that block damage from the ring's failing and crank case damage...

so be careful about the type of truck your buying if it's a diesel....

just my 2 cents on the new diesel engines and a peak of all the info i have crammed into my brain...


----------



## ultimate plow

Sunday forcast 2-4" of snow and ice storm monday. 3-6" on tues


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ultimate plow;1127541 said:


> Sunday forcast 2-4" of snow and ice storm monday. 3-6" on tues


Where? Denver?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No, I think that was the forcast for Sunday, January 2nd


----------



## erkoehler

ultimate plow;1127541 said:


> Sunday forcast 2-4" of snow and ice storm monday. 3-6" on tues


Don't play with me! I'm in a fragile state when it comes to snow!


----------



## erkoehler

46* high Sunday. Noaa does have a chance of snow Tuesday.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Last night Skillet-head said not next next but the following we could have our first "measurable" snow. But tha'ts still 2 weeks out!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

3-6" and a chance of snow are worlds apart. He's obviously posting in the wrong thread. Or maybe still drunk from last night


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I wish I was still drunk. Lucky!


----------



## the new boss 92

Reliable Snow and Ice;1127518 said:


> yeah nice... tho I would never buy a new truck.. the newest I would go is a 2005 diesel that is cause with the new emission crap on the new truck's they have made them bio diesel incompatible in any amounts... and thats funny cause the fuel you buy at the pump has 11% or higher bio diesel in it government mandated.. and if you do have a 2007 or newer diesel check your oil lever all the time... you might notice your engine oil level go up... with the DPF systems
> 
> very very few gas stations are selling 100% diesel fuel... remember look at the stickers on the pump's they have to say if the fuel has any percentage of bio diesel in the fuel
> 
> that's cause the bio diesel is slipping past the piston rings and going into the crank case.
> 
> it is only a problem with the new engines cause to solve the emissions problems they are spraying fuel into the chamber on the up stroke of the exhaust stroke..
> the diesel fuel vaporizes like it should but the bio has a higher burn point so it stay's liquid and slide's past the rings and end's up in the crank case...
> 
> and that will just screw up the whole engine. foaming in the crank case and having to replace piston rings or pistons all together way way way sooner then they should be and to go
> with that block damage from the ring's failing and crank case damage...
> 
> so be careful about the type of truck your buying if it's a diesel....
> 
> just my 2 cents on the new diesel engines and a peak of all the info i have crammed into my brain...


As much as i hate to say it, i boudt it will be a diesiel. for as much as i drive and the price of the option the truck would have 100k on it before i even touched the price of the option. let alon maintantaing it is a whole nother worl and i know whats involved cause my dad owned a one and 200 eveny 3 months for maintness is crazy for a college student that has no use for the option other than going fast in a short distance!!!!


SullivanSeptic;1127395 said:


> What are you going to use a new 3500 for? Only plowing? I ask because that is an expensive truck and I hope you can use it all year.


i will use the truck a couple times a month in the summer, mainly my use will be in the winter cause im going to have a vbox and ebling on it. with in the next 2 years i will be working for myself and 1/2ton isnt going to cut it. and there is a 100 dallor difference between the plain jane 3500srw and 2500hd. makes sence to go bigger in this situation.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

yeah it's not worth buying a new diesel these days


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Its worth it to me. I run the crap out of my truck. I would have torn up a gas motor by now. My truck has paid for it self twice over. So thats why I buy a diesel. Its paid off and making money still. So the longer I keep it, the more money it makes me. Also, I can run Bio in my duramax. I did it when I first got the truck. It wasn't pure bio but it was about 60% bio and it ran fine. Fuel mileage went down a little but it was fine. I just removed the DPF and put on a tuner. Basically I removed all the emissions crap and the truck is great. Not to mention I can spin the tires off it while pulling a 14,000lb trailer. Not that I would need to do that.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

SullivanSeptic;1127661 said:


> Its worth it to me. I run the crap out of my truck. I would have torn up a gas motor by now. My truck has paid for it self twice over. So thats why I buy a diesel. Its paid off and making money still. So the longer I keep it, the more money it makes me. Also, I can run Bio in my duramax. I did it when I first got the truck. It wasn't pure bio but it was about 60% bio and it ran fine. Fuel mileage went down a little but it was fine. I just removed the DPF and put on a tuner. Basically I removed all the emissions crap and the truck is great. Not to mention I can spin the tires off it while pulling a 14,000lb trailer. Not that I would need to do that.


AWESOME then you can run 100% bio as long as you removed all that emissions crap... and for the loss of a few mpg at 37 cents a gallon is the loss of a few mpg a huge deal.... me i think not


----------



## Mark13

SullivanSeptic;1127661 said:


> Not that I would need to do that.


But it never hurts to be able to right?? :laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

i mean dont get me wrong i would buy one and the first thing i would do is rip all that emissions crap off the engine as soon as the warranty was up but then i would have lost so much money in not being able to run my bio


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Why won't it snow already:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:realmad:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Mark13;1127672 said:


> But it never hurts to be able to right?? :laughing:


No it doesn't. Its fun at first, but tires get expensive. When I got my tuner, I had an old set of tires on and I almost tore the tread right off of them. My diesel is insane fast. Especially for a heavy truck. I smoked the tires thru 4 gears and about a 400 foot long burn out. And that was with the tuner on level 5 of 7. But that was the only time I will do that.


----------



## WilliamOak

You're making me realy want to get my truck tuned already lol. 
Christmas gift to myself? I think so haha.


----------



## stroker79

Reliable Snow and Ice;1127518 said:


> yeah nice... tho I would never buy a new truck.. the newest I would go is a 2005 diesel that is cause with the new emission crap on the new truck's they have made them bio diesel incompatible in any amounts... and thats funny cause the fuel you buy at the pump has 11% or higher bio diesel in it government mandated.. and if you do have a 2007 or newer diesel check your oil lever all the time... you might notice your engine oil level go up... with the DPF systems
> 
> very very few gas stations are selling 100% diesel fuel... remember look at the stickers on the pump's they have to say if the fuel has any percentage of bio diesel in the fuel
> 
> that's cause the bio diesel is slipping past the piston rings and going into the crank case.
> 
> it is only a problem with the new engines cause to solve the emissions problems they are spraying fuel into the chamber on the up stroke of the exhaust stroke..
> the diesel fuel vaporizes like it should but the bio has a higher burn point so it stay's liquid and slide's past the rings and end's up in the crank case...
> 
> and that will just screw up the whole engine. foaming in the crank case and having to replace piston rings or pistons all together way way way sooner then they should be and to go
> with that block damage from the ring's failing and crank case damage...
> 
> so be careful about the type of truck your buying if it's a diesel....
> 
> just my 2 cents on the new diesel engines and a peak of all the info i have crammed into my brain...


That's some good info! I feel the same as you except that fords new 6.7 is bio compatible. I think it's only up to 5% though.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

WilliamOak;1127682 said:


> You're making me realy want to get my truck tuned already lol.
> Christmas gift to myself? I think so haha.


Do it. Its a totaly different truck after you do. My truck will crush a mustang GT. Which is not saying much, but for a heavy truck its kinda nice. I know this because I raced one and it wasn't even close. And I ran nose to nose with a Z28. But it was from a stop light against a random guy so I don't know if he had any motor work or not. But you get the point. 
Not to mention I can see all trouble codes and check engine codes. And its nice to have a 4 gauge pod with all kinds of options to see whats happeneing under the hood. I can see every senson the truck has on my pod. Even throttle position, vane position on turbo, engine and trans temp, exhaust temp, intake temp, etc. There is about 30 sensors to pick from.


----------



## Mark13

SullivanSeptic;1127681 said:


> No it doesn't. Its fun at first, but tires get expensive. When I got my tuner, I had an old set of tires on and I almost tore the tread right off of them. My diesel is insane fast. Especially for a heavy truck. I smoked the tires thru 4 gears and about a 400 foot long burn out. And that was with the tuner on level 5 of 7. But that was the only time I will do that.


What are you running for a tuner on your truck?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Mark13;1127689 said:


> What are you running for a tuner on your truck?


Edge Evo Race


----------



## WilliamOak

I was dead set on efi live until that sullivan, what did it run you if you don't mind me askin'? Did you compare other tuners before or just went with it on a whim?


----------



## Mark13

SullivanSeptic;1127690 said:


> Edge Evo Race


Ok, I was trying to guess what tuner going off what you'd said already but I'm not very knowledgeable about handhelds for the dmax trucks. I looked into them a little for mine but decided against them.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

WilliamOak;1127694 said:


> I was dead set on efi live until that sullivan, what did it run you if you don't mind me askin'? Did you compare other tuners before or just went with it on a whim?


Well I was limited on my choices because of the DPF delete. At the time the Edge Evo Race was one of only 2 or 3 that supported the DPF delete. I can say that I am happy with it. I know EFI has more options from what I hear, but the reality is that I don't mess with it all that much. I just wanted the DPF delete and the extra horse power when I wanted. All the gauge monoitoring was a plus


----------



## Mark13

SullivanSeptic;1127722 said:


> Well I was limited on my choices because of the DPF delete. At the time the Edge Evo Race was one of only 2 or 3 that supported the DPF delete. I can say that I am happy with it. I know EFI has more options from what I hear, but the reality is that I don't mess with it all that much. I just wanted the DPF delete and the extra horse power when I wanted. All the gauge monoitoring was a plus


I can't disagree with you there. I'm running Efi Live on my truck and an Edge Insight for guages.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Man is it nice out. Grilled up some burgers and hot dogs wearing shorts and a t-shirt. I love cold weather!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Did anyone go shopping this morning?

I picked up a few things:

Rocky Boots
DeWalt Impact gun
Craftsman Sockets
Craftsman Impact sockets
Case of Power Service
New Carhart hat

Not a bad little Friday that shaped up!


----------



## metallihockey88

PabstBlueRibbon;1127827 said:


> Did anyone go shopping this morning?
> 
> I picked up a few things:
> 
> Rocky Boots
> DeWalt Impact gun
> Craftsman Sockets
> Craftsman Impact sockets
> Case of Power Service
> New Carhart hat
> 
> Not a bad little Friday that shaped up!


Geez all you did was cry poor to me. Glad I could buy ya some nice stuff lol. You get that big dewalt 1/2in electric impact? Mine is awesome. Hardly ever use my pnuematic anymore


----------



## erkoehler

Going to help a buddy wire up his truck then wire some lights on the spreader.

Would he nice to stop working on this equipment and start using it to push some snow!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1127846 said:


> Going to help a buddy wire up his truck then wire some lights on the spreader.
> 
> Would he nice to stop working on this equipment and start using it to push some snow!


I hate to say this, but I think snow is out of the picture for at least a week. Maybe two!:realmad:


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

metallihockey88;1127838 said:


> Geez all you did was cry poor to me. Glad I could buy ya some nice stuff lol. You get that big dewalt 1/2in electric impact? Mine is awesome. Hardly ever use my pnuematic anymore


Blew a pay check so um..... IDK how im gonna fill my tank this week but oh well! I got a cordless 18v one has 145ftlb of torque so ideal for them road side brake downs!


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1127869 said:


> I hate to say this, but I think snow is out of the picture for at least a week. Maybe two!:realmad:


I refuse to accept this.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1127959 said:


> I refuse to accept this.


I hope I'm wrong. I usually am, just ask my wife!:laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Tonight
Partly cloudy overnight...becoming mostly clear towards morning. Lows in the lower 20s. West winds 10 to 15 mph.

Saturday
Mostly sunny. Highs in the mid 30s. West winds 10 to 15 mph.
» ZIP Code Detail

Saturday Night
Mostly clear. Lows in the lower 20s. West winds around 10 mph early in the evening becoming light and variable in the late evening and overnight.

Sunday
Mostly sunny. Highs in the mid 40s. South winds 10 to 15 mph.
» ZIP Code Detail

Sunday Night
Partly cloudy. Lows in the mid 30s. South winds 10 to 15 mph.

Monday
Mostly cloudy with a 50 percent chance of rain showers. Highs in the upper 40s.
» ZIP Code Detail

Monday Night
Showers likely in the evening...then rain or snow likely after midnight. Lows in the mid 30s. Chance of precipitation 60 percent.

Tuesday
Mostly cloudy with a 30 percent chance of snow showers. Highs in the upper 30s.

Tuesday Night
Mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of light snow showers. Lows in the lower 20s.

Wednesday and Wednesday Night
Partly cloudy. Highs in the lower 30s. Lows in the mid 20s.

Thursday
Partly cloudy. Highs around 40.

Thursday Night
Partly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of light snow. Lows in the upper 20s.

Friday
Partly sunny with a 20 percent chance of rain showers. Highs in the lower 40s.


----------



## erkoehler

Why do you keep posting the forecast?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

accu weather says it will snow in 2 weeks dec 5. dec 7 and watch it be rain again if it does snow i would have a heart attack


----------



## erkoehler

December 4 was the start last season for me. Sooner the better!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*?????????????????*



erkoehler;1128177 said:


> December 4 was the start last season for me. Sooner the better!


was it salting or plowing


----------



## erkoehler

Won't be able to tell you that until I go in to the office.


----------



## erkoehler

CBS 2 says we could be shoveling next weekend!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I missed it. Some more details on what they said please. I need to know. I'm like a kid waiting for christmas!


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1128297 said:


> I missed it. Some more details on what they said please. I need to know. I'm like a kid waiting for christmas!


That is really all he said, left me hanging!

Tuesday they had said possible snow showers, and then Friday was the last day he showed on the 7 day. Showed rain changing to snow and then said that there is a possibility that we will be shoveling next weekend.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I hate them all. I wish I could completely guess at my job and get paid a lot for it. Oh well. A possibility of snow is better then none


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

erkoehler;1128149 said:


> Why do you keep posting the forecast?


some thing to do wishing


----------



## stroker79

I hope there is snow in the ground on Saturday cause I'm taking the atv down to the cliffs! Would be a lot more fun with snow on the ground!!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

please dont tease me i have a wife that does that already


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hey stroker, watch out for a 700R whipping up mud....hopefully snow too. 

There is a system forcasted for this time frame, its showing up on the long range with ok temps and moisture.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

The only problem is, its still a week out. A lot can change by than. Lets hope were the bulls eye!


----------



## swtiih

Each day brings us closer to snow. The warm temps are gone and the ground is getting colder.


----------



## Midwest Pond

for last year, I have Dec 9 as the first 2"+ event

Skilling has said the US has 34% coverage in snow currently, compared to 11% at this time last year


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

last years snow event 

State: Illinois Climate Division: 2
From 12/07/2009 To 12/10/2009

Station 
ID Avail 
Number Name Snow(in.) Data 
-----------------------------------------------------
110442 BARRINGTON_3SW 6.4 100
110583 BELVIDERE 9.2 100
111420 CHANNAHON_DRESDEN_ISLAND 2.5 100
111497 CHICAGO_BOTANICAL_GARDEN 3.6 100
111549 CHICAGO_OHARE_AP 6.4 100
111577 CHICAGO_MIDWAY_AP_3SW 4.4 100
112048 CRYSTAL_LAKE_4_NW 6.4 25
112223 DE_KALB 6.3 100
112510 EARLVILLE_3_S 4.2 100
112709 ELBURN 9.0 100
112736 ELGIN 4.7 100
113392 GENOA_2_SW 12.1 100
113490 GLEN_ELLYN_4_S 3.8 75
113902 HARVARD 9.0 50
114530 JOLIET_BRANDON_RD_DAM 0.8 100
114816 LA_GRANGE 6.5 100
114890 LANSING 0.0 75
115313 MANHATTAN_4_SW 2.3 75
115326 MARENGO 5.5 25
115372 MARSEILLES_LOCK 2.0 100
115493 MCHENRY_WG_STRATTON_L&D 6.0 100
115562 MENDOTA__2_SE 6.5 100
115763 MONEE_RESERVOIR 0.0 75
115825 MORRIS_1_NW 2.9 100
115961 MUNDELEIN_4_WSW 6.1 100
116065 NEWARK_2_SSE 1.8 100
116281 OAK_BROOK_2W 7.1 100
116526 OTTAWA_5SW 2.0 75
116616 PARK_FOREST 1.7 100
116753 PERU 2.7 75
116849 PLAINFIELD_3_NE 3.8 100
116855 PLANO 4.1 100
117457 ROMEOVILLE_WFO 3.7 100
117579 ST_CHARLES_2NW_RIVER 8.4 75
117586 ST_CHARLES_7_NW 8.2 100
117833 SHABBONA_3S 6.4 100
118192 SPRING_GROVE 8.0 100
118324 STREAMWOOD 5.9 100
119221 WHEATON_3_SE 3.5 100
119480 WOODSTOCK_5_NW 11.4 100
119827 YORKVILLE_3_SW 5.0 100


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Midwest Pond;1128833 said:


> for last year, I have Dec 9 as the first 2"+ event
> 
> Skilling has said the US has 34% coverage in snow currently, compared to 11% at this time last year


I salted on the 7th and 8th, and also pushed on the 9th! Its getting close!:redbouncepurplebou:bluebounc


----------



## the new boss 92

we are getting closer everyday and this anticipation is killing me i want snow tomarrow!


----------



## erkoehler

Salt Tuesday? Plow Saturday?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

just for get about it, the snow will come faster that way


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

PabstBlueRibbon;1129034 said:


> just for get about it, the snow will come faster that way


I wish it was that easy. I look out my window and see my trucks with plows and spreaders ready to go.


----------



## GMC99

just heard possible 1-2 tuesday into wednesday!!!! :redbounce


----------



## the new boss 92

that would be nice, that means i go out, lets ope upwards of 2!


----------



## ultimate plow

Boy did I get you guys lol:laughing:.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;1129350 said:


> just heard possible 1-2 tuesday into wednesday!!!! :redbounce


I heard that to! The guy on Fox last night at 9 o'clock said that. I am willing to bet it changes at least 3 times before it gets here!:laughing:


----------



## ultimate plow

You guys are getting worked up everytime theres a chance of the snow whoaa..ha ha yea im bored as hell too!!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

I'm just tired of the cold already, at least let it snow so I can make a dollar in this ice box


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

PabstBlueRibbon;1129742 said:


> I'm just tired of the cold already, at least let it snow so I can make a dollar in this ice box


a dollar boy your cheep........ hey did you get that pump yet


----------



## erkoehler

Cold and no snow sucks. I hate the in between seasons. Too cold for boating and too warm for snow, what do you do???


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well they are talking the start monday night into wednesday morning


----------



## swtiih

erkoehler;1129746 said:


> Cold and no snow sucks. I hate the in between seasons. Too cold for boating and too warm for snow, what do you do???


Reminisce of the past boating season and anxiously wait for the upcoming snow season.


----------



## Bartlett_2

Amen to that, once I wrap my boat, I hate waiting for the snow to start. It's even worse at the end of February when I need to wait until the harbors open. Thank god boating season is longer then plowing season!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Reliable Snow and Ice;1129743 said:


> a dollar boy your cheep........ hey did you get that pump yet


nope, its the holidays and christmas gift season. Trying to push it off till spring so I can do pump, injectors and exhaust manifolds all at the same time!


----------



## the new boss 92

hopefully we get like 2 inches tuesday that would be so nice!

brian, while your at it make it turbo chardged!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

the new boss 92;1129916 said:


> hopefully we get like 2 inches tuesday that would be so nice!
> 
> brian, while your at it make it turbo chardged!


cant turbo the internationals they were not made for it if you did you could only run 2 to 4 psi of boost


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

sorry guys looks like rain again on monday Cloudy and breezy; rain overspreading the area in the afternoon night 
Evening rain; otherwise, cloudy 

on tuesday
day
Breezy with a couple of showers of rain or snow 
night
Mostly cloudy and breezy; a passing late-night flurry 
this is per accuweather.com


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

the new boss 92;1129916 said:


> hopefully we get like 2 inches tuesday that would be so nice!
> 
> brian, while your at it make it turbo chardged!


I would be more than happy with a dusting! A 2 incher would be even sweeter!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1129935 said:


> sorry guys looks like rain again on monday Cloudy and breezy; rain overspreading the area in the afternoon night
> Evening rain; otherwise, cloudy
> 
> on tuesday
> day
> Breezy with a couple of showers of rain or snow
> night
> Mostly cloudy and breezy; a passing late-night flurry
> this is per accuweather.com


they suck:redbounce


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Reliable Snow and Ice;1129987 said:


> they suck:redbounce


Agreed. I don't even waste my time looking at Accu-Weather.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

the new boss 92;1129916 said:


> hopefully we get like 2 inches tuesday that would be so nice!
> 
> brian, while your at it make it turbo chardged!


for $1,000 I can turbo it, that $1,000 gets me maybe 15hp and 25 ft lb of torque

NOT WORTH IT



Reliable Snow and Ice;1129929 said:


> cant turbo the internationals they were not made for it if you did you could only run 2 to 4 psi of boost


Like I said before NOT WORTH IT


----------



## 1olddogtwo

*I have bad news to report....*

MODELS HAVE BEEN VERY CONSISTENT IN BRINGING COLD ADVECTION WRAP
AROUND CLOUDINESS ACROSS NRN IL/NWRN INDIANA TUESDAY
AFTERNOON-NIGHT. FORECAST SOUNDINGS BY THIS TIME ARE SUPPORTIVE
OF SNOW...SO WILL KEEP A CHANCE MENTION OF SNOW SHOWERS IN FCST
ACROSS ENTIRE FORECAST AREA. NOT LOOKING FOR MUCH OF ANYTHING
MEASURABLE FROM THIS...BUT SUPPOSE THERE COULD BE A DUSTING HERE OR
THERE BY THE TIME SKIES START TO CLEAR WEDNESDAY MORNING.

WEDNESDAY-SUNDAY: AS DEEP SYSTEM HEADS OFF TO THE EAST
MIDWEEK...AND BROAD NWLY FLOW TENDS TO FLATTEN OUT...AREA CAN EXPECT
RATHER BENIGN WEATHER...WITH TEMPS RUNNING AROUND 5 F DEGREES BELOW
NORMAL. GFS AND 12Z EUROPEAN SUGGEST A CLIPPER-TYPE SYSTEM MAY
RIPPLE THROUGH THE MEAN FLOW PATTERN ABOUT SATURDAY. WILL FAVOR
MORE SUBDUED AND SOMEWHAT MORE CONSISTENT GFS SOLUTION WITH THIS
SYSTEM...SO WILL MENTION ONLY A SLIGHT CHANCE OF SOME SNOW OR RAIN
NEXT SATURDAY AS BETTER CHANCE OF ACCUMULATING SNOW WITH THIS
FEATURE WOULD BE GENERALLY NORTH OF FORECAST AREA...IN SOMEWHAT
COLDER AIR.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Bad news, YES. But I will take that dusting Tuesday night. A salt run is better than no run at all!payup


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

forecast map for tuesday at 1 pm


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I like that map ALOT better than olddog's forecast! Although there most likely both wrong!:laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

tuesday morning to wed night


----------



## erkoehler

Something is better than nothing, but a push and a salt is better than just a salt


----------



## SnowMatt13

Pavement temps may be too warm.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1130232 said:


> I like that map ALOT better than olddog's forecast! Although there most likely both wrong!:laughing:


it's starting out as snow tonight....


----------



## ultimate plow

wouldnt that be nice if it was


----------



## 1olddogtwo

i cant waited,,


----------



## the new boss 92

looks like lots of rain, i think we should all forget about it for a week or two. i say 2 weeks from now we will have a push in there somwere!


----------



## erkoehler

Well, if we don't have a chance of snow on the weekends after Dec. 1, I guess it is time to snowmobile!


----------



## erkoehler

Bump! Slow morning, everyone at work?


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1130722 said:


> Bump! Slow morning, everyone at work?


Lol work? Forgot what that is. Been over a year since I've had a job


----------



## SullivanSeptic

^That sucks. What do you do? Or should I say what DID you do?


----------



## metallihockey88

Union plumber. Good thing my brothers over there got my back lol


----------



## tls22

metallihockey88;1130731 said:


> Union plumber. Good thing my brothers over there got my back lol


lmao...thats funny


----------



## sammy77

erkoehler;1130480 said:


> Well, if we don't have a chance of snow on the weekends after Dec. 1, I guess it is time to snowmobile!


Beautiful. I can't wait to get started on sledding more than plowing. I'm looking to get out asap!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I wish I still had my sleds. But I got married! :crying: Anybody hear anything about tomorrow or tomorrow night? Hope to at least salt!


----------



## sammy77

Pushin 2 Please;1130801 said:


> I wish I still had my sleds. But I got married! :crying: Anybody hear anything about tomorrow or tomorrow night? Hope to at least salt!


I wish it was good, sounds like just rain....


----------



## erkoehler

Sounds like nothing until maybe Saturday.


----------



## the new boss 92

im just going to snow dance and keeping looking for a nic 45acp to buy this winter!!!!!:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc

I think it would work better with a White bouncy guy


----------



## snowguys

You guys know any welders I need some work done on a fisher plow


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

snowguys;1130869 said:


> You guys know any welders I need some work done on a fisher plow


there is a guy out here by me that is awesome... if you want to come out to lockport i can call him to see if he's available to do some welding


----------



## metallihockey88

snowguys;1130869 said:


> You guys know any welders I need some work done on a fisher plow


Where you at? Got a guy north of the city


----------



## erkoehler

Fox Lake Welding in Fox Lake, IL


----------



## sammy77

the new boss 92;1130847 said:


> im just going to snow dance and keeping looking for a nic 45acp to buy this winter!!!!!:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


I love this place, you guys are just as goofy as me...


----------



## metallihockey88

sammy77;1130915 said:


> I love this place, you guys are just as goofy as me...


No its just new boss lol


----------



## REAPER

erkoehler;1105726 said:


> Just got my final numbers from Shelter Insurance for the commercial auto policies, and I was surprised in a good way by the numbers.
> 
> If anyone still needs insurance give Bryan Clarke @ Shelter Insurance a call 847-293-5731
> 
> https://www.shelterinsurance.com/SPS/public/default


WOW Eric. This guy saved me a bunch!!! :redbounce

Everyone's #'s will be different but for what I got including GL I am saving money over 2 basic policies I have with Allstate! payup

He owes you a beer or 12 at least. I am even going to give him my home owners policy when mine expires.


----------



## chitown sparky

metallihockey88;1130731 said:


> Union plumber. Good thing my brothers over there got my back lol


why don't you try to get on the Iraq tour for plumbers my cousin husband is over there right now. think he got in through the union


----------



## metallihockey88

chitown sparky;1131060 said:


> why don't you try to get on the Iraq tour for plumbers my cousin husband is over there right now. think he got in through the union


Can't do any of that stuff cause I'm a 4th year apprentice. Ready to take my test for my license but they won't let us take it early anymore. Its a joke


----------



## WilliamOak

Reliable Snow and Ice;1130866 said:


> :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc
> 
> I think it would work better with a White bouncy guy


Now thats just racist....
lol


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

snowguys;1130869 said:


> You guys know any welders I need some work done on a fisher plow


got a guy in marengo, second to none on the pricing and quality. 
does it on the side

pm me if you interested


----------



## snowguys

metallihockey88;1130877 said:


> Where you at? Got a guy north of the city


I'm in chicago on the north side


----------



## metallihockey88

snowguys;1131201 said:


> I'm in chicago on the north side


give John a call at Johns Garage in the morning 847-998-9557. hes in glenview, he should be able to hook you up. one stop shop. full boss,western,snowdogg, pretty much anything dealer as well as a welder by trade.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Couple of snow showers or flurries in the forecast and I see 7 guys driving around with there blades on today after work. Or maybe they heard a different weather report than I did?:laughing:


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

this is from weather.com
Forecast Conditions High °F Low °F Precip.Chance High Temperatures Low Temperatures Precipitation Nov 29
Rain / Thunder N/A 45° 80% High not valid after 2pm
Tue Nov 30
Cloudy 45° 24° 20% 45°F
Wed Dec 1
Scattered Flurries 33° 22° 30% 33°F
Thu Dec 2
Partly Cloudy 36° 21° 20% 36°F
Fri Dec 3
Mostly Sunny 35° 27° 20% 35°F
Sat Dec 4
Snow Shower 37° 22° 60% 37°F
Sun Dec 5
Partly Cloudy 36° 27° 0% 36°F
Mon Dec 6
Few Snow Showers 34° 25° 30% 34°F
Tue Dec 7
Mostly Cloudy 36° 23° 20% 36°F
Wed Dec 8 
Mostly Sunny 34° 24° 10% 34°F


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Vee blade will be up and running tomorrow and pusher will be here this week. Sorry guys, I was holding out as long as I could. I tried to make it snow by not being ready. Not much more I can do!


----------



## jblatti13

sorry to join in the welding convo. a little late, but do any of you guys know of a decent welder around joliet? i need to make up some brackets to lower the unimount on my jeep. buddy has a 120v and i dont think thats gona handle this job.


----------



## the new boss 92

metallihockey88;1130944 said:


> No its just new boss lol


damn i knew that was coming lol


----------



## snowguys

metallihockey88;1131251 said:


> give John a call at Johns Garage in the morning 847-998-9557. hes in glenview, he should be able to hook you up. one stop shop. full boss,western,snowdogg, pretty much anything dealer as well as a welder by trade.


Thank you I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## snowguys

metallihockey88;1131251 said:


> give John a call at Johns Garage in the morning 847-998-9557. hes in glenview, he should be able to hook you up. one stop shop. full boss,western,snowdogg, pretty much anything dealer as well as a welder by trade.


Thank you I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## affekonig

jblatti13;1131382 said:


> sorry to join in the welding convo. a little late, but do any of you guys know of a decent welder around joliet? i need to make up some brackets to lower the unimount on my jeep. buddy has a 120v and i dont think thats gona handle this job.


I left you a visitor message too, but here's a link to what I did with no welding at all:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=83910&highlight=setting+up+the+jeep&page=3

Used it like that all season without a problem.

I called 16 of the dealers I work with in MN/SD this morning and they're getting dumped on RIGHT NOW! Where's ours?


----------



## the new boss 92

Do any of you guys know any companys out there right now that will hire cdl drivers with clean driving records under 21? I will have my class A in a couple weeks. I have done reserch with no luck!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

the new boss 92;1132054 said:


> Do any of you guys know any companys out there right now that will hire cdl drivers with clean driving records under 21? I will have my class A in a couple weeks. I have done reserch with no luck!


With no experience, its going to be hard to find anything. I will keep my ears open. Most places want a minimum 1 or even 2 years experience.


----------



## the new boss 92

i know, but if no one is going to hire with out then were do i get it from? im trying to get in with my dad but its not looking good because of ins. so im trying to look for an alternative till im 21 i just dont wanna be pay 100 for a lincence renewel if im not going to be using iti also have my m class if this helps!


----------



## the new boss 92

we are getting flurrys in carol stream right now and all the water from the rain last night is froven on my truck!


----------



## Bartlett_2

I am thinking a salt run may be in order tonight. What do you guys think?


----------



## erkoehler

Bartlett_2;1132144 said:


> I am thinking a salt run may be in order tonight. What do you guys think?


Depends how much more moisture we see......


----------



## the new boss 92

we are suppossed to see flurrys on and off tonight so salt may be in order but it depends on the moisture like ek said!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

the new boss 92;1132105 said:


> i know, but if no one is going to hire with out then were do i get it from? im trying to get in with my dad but its not looking good because of ins. so im trying to look for an alternative till im 21 i just dont wanna be pay 100 for a lincence renewel if im not going to be using iti also have my m class if this helps!


My brother in law was hired by Shift with no experience. He said the same thing, how can you get experience if nobody hires you?


erkoehler;1132145 said:


> Depends how much more moisture we see......


I hate to say it, I don't think there's enough out there. I am still keeping my fingers crossed though!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

the new boss 92;1132105 said:


> i know, but if no one is going to hire with out then were do i get it from? im trying to get in with my dad but its not looking good because of ins. so im trying to look for an alternative till im 21 i just dont wanna be pay 100 for a lincence renewel if im not going to be using iti also have my m class if this helps!


Having a CDL and being able to actually drive a truck are worlds apart. There are so many guys out there out of work with CDL's that its going to be hard to find a job. The only thing you have that may be appealing is that your young. If your young and you can load or unload a truck faster, it may be appealing to someone. Also, you don't get paid as much as someone with a lot of experience. That sucks for you, but it might get you a job.

My CDL drivers need to be fairly young because I have them out of the truck all the time digging with a shovel. For every hour of driving, my guys do an hour or so of digging. They have to be able to lug hoses for the pumper truck around as well. I would only hire someone younger for that.


----------



## the new boss 92

SullivanSeptic;1132164 said:


> Having a CDL and being able to actually drive a truck are worlds apart. There are so many guys out there out of work with CDL's that its going to be hard to find a job. The only thing you have that may be appealing is that your young. If your young and you can load or unload a truck faster, it may be appealing to someone. Also, you don't get paid as much as someone with a lot of experience. That sucks for you, but it might get you a job.
> 
> My CDL drivers need to be fairly young because I have them out of the truck all the time digging with a shovel. For every hour of driving, my guys do an hour or so of digging. They have to be able to lug hoses for the pumper truck around as well. I would only hire someone younger for that.


well i have had my permit sence last febuary i got it the day i turned 18. i have been driving a semi(roll off with 50 yard dumpsters both loaded and unloaded) with my dad and his boss. they both told me that they are really sursprised i can actually drive something that big and heavy with responsibility. that being said ins is holding me back and it sucks because i dont sign up for jobs that i know i cant do or dont enjoy. and right now with winter coming i know its not going to be easy finding something cause everything slows down so much, thats why i thought i would ask some people that have been around trucks and the industry a little while or know people that have been and were they statered.

not trying to get work out of anyone here just saying i know alot of people my age that are bums and im not like that!


----------



## Bartlett_2

New boss, if you had your own tractor, you could pull for a lot of companies doing inter-modal shipping. We used to pick up at the railyards and deliver locally. There's a lot of business in it, however we got out because a TON of guys who couldn't speak English, somehow got CDL's and were really screwing things up. From what I hear, that has corrected itself some in the last year or two, with lowballers loosing their @$$. 

Anyway, you should look into the freight forwarders, like Panalpina, or Kuehne-Nagel, Scarbrough, etc. They could tell you trucking companies looking for drivers. You have to be aggressive, and willing to work, any time. Kind if like plowing.....


----------



## the new boss 92

Bartlett_2;1132236 said:


> New boss, if you had your own tractor, you could pull for a lot of companies doing inter-modal shipping. We used to pick up at the railyards and deliver locally. There's a lot of business in it, however we got out because a TON of guys who couldn't speak English, somehow got CDL's and were really screwing things up. From what I hear, that has corrected itself some in the last year or two, with lowballers loosing their @$$.
> 
> Anyway, you should look into the freight forwarders, like Panalpina, or Kuehne-Nagel, Scarbrough, etc. They could tell you trucking companies looking for drivers. You have to be aggressive, and willing to work, any time. Kind if like plowing.....


thanks i looks into it, i deff know a tractor isnt in the budget now but if there is workout there i could prolly swing it if i could get it paid for in a short time.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Age is big for the CDL, Most companies insurances wont hire guys under 25 years of age


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*the dance*

:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebouncwe need to do the snow dance more often


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*work dance*

:yow!::yow!::yow!::yow!:well if the snow dance works i am doing the work dance i have nothing set in stone yet


----------



## erkoehler

Getting some flurries here in Prairie Grove!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Send some down here! I forgot what they look like!:laughing:


----------



## Bartlett_2

I've been seeing some in the Bloomingdale area. Hope it keeps up. Definitely cold enough outside....


----------



## R&R Yard Design

We are not going to get anything for another week or two


----------



## the new boss 92

i was just in bloomingdale, glenellyn and carol stream and we have steady flurys!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

R&R Yard Design;1132414 said:


> We are not going to get anything for another week or two


I have to agree:crying:


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*its here*

chicago southside has a dusting now it may not be a plowable event but soon we will be
also it alot better than rain weather channel 99 on comcast says it will be flurries till 8am

:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Bartlett_2

Last year, my first push was December 9th. I was hoping for some salt runs before that this year... This is the worst time of year, you know it could hit any day, and a week or two out sounds like an eternity....


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well I have my salter on my truck and don't have any one to work it for.... might just take it off.....


----------



## Bartlett_2

> well I have my salter on my truck and don't have any one to work it for.... might just take it off.....


That sucks, it's been a tough year for me too. I did more door-to-door, phone calls, you name it this year then ever before and still had a tough reaching half my goal. Don't even want to start about some of the other bids that came back that were crazy-low, and got hired. Just going to have to try harder for next season I guess.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

yeah next season will be different... with all the lowballers out there i'm just going to look for the lot's that are done like **** and talk to the owners and leave my info and say you want it done right next year then call me

I'm hoping we just get dumped on and the low ballers loose the as s and then people will see it's not good to go cheep


----------



## the new boss 92

R&R Yard Design;1132414 said:


> We are not going to get anything for another week or two


beat you to it i said it ealrlier!


----------



## JERRYJMJ

PabstBlueRibbon;1132304 said:


> Age is big for the CDL, Most companies insurances wont hire guys under 25 years of age[/Q
> 
> You are 100% correct


----------



## erkoehler

Damn it got cold out!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1132792 said:


> Damn it got cold out!


about damn time....warning up for the southern area of chicagoland


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Short term forecast
national weather service chicago il
524 pm cst tue nov 30 2010

ilz019-021-023-032-033-039-010130-
la salle-grundy-kankakee-livingston-iroquois-ford-
including the cities of...ottawa...morris...kankakee...pontiac...
Watseka...paxton
524 pm cst tue nov 30 2010

.now...

Light snow will overspread portions of the area early this
evening...primarily south of interstate 80. While no significant
accumulation is anticipated...a light coating of snow may result
in some slick spots on roadways. Persons traveling this evening
should be prepared to encounter light snow and recall winter
driving safety.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Persons traveling this evening
should be prepared to encounter light snow and recall winter
driving safety.


you have to be kidding..... people in chicago never remember how to drive in slick conditions 

peddle to the floor or stand still is all they know:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

We actually have a pretty good snow shower going right now. The grass is slowing turning white and the pavement has snow sticking like crazy. I see a salt run in our future! :redbouncepurplebou:bluebounc


----------



## erkoehler

I'm in Bloomingdale and we've got nothing more than a light flurry.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Erik i hope it comes up north a little more. Sullivan just left my house and its coming down a decent clip. It kind of blew us both away!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

For sure a full salt. My lots are slick. I will take it!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I think we may have to salt tonight


----------



## snowguys

Yea I'm in Addison and we have nothing


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone in bridgeview or alsip? Wondering if any salting is needed up there?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It not bad here nothing really to worry about.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

for sure nothing tonight just left my yard in addison and nothing going on

salt delieverd today
2 out of 3 plows 100 % ready
0out 3 salters ready
7 out of 7 snowblowers ready
0 out of 3 trucks ready

found mice in my dump truck sunday caught 3 still chewed wires and realized that today at the shop being fixed:crying:

saturday if this comes i will be ready!

over and out

paul
Captain
PTL SNOW AND ICE ASSULT TEAM


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ok I think this might be official.. this could be the first snow push of the Season


----------



## Kubota 8540

I think it has to be a money making push? Nice try tho......... payup


----------



## captshawn

Nothing but very light flurries near the Wis. state line.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ok my Girl Friend just kissed me as payment yes it's true I'll work for physical contact or Wh ore as I like to use


----------



## snowguys

Reliable Snow and Ice;1133132 said:


> ok my Girl Friend just kissed me as payment yes it's true I'll work for physical contact or Wh ore as I like to use


Where are you out of I have a lot in aurora I need day time plowing at


----------



## the new boss 92

snowguys, bartlett 2 is looking for work during the day and he is free 24/7 might wanna contact him in reliable doesnt take it or is to far!


----------



## snowguys

the new boss 92;1133187 said:


> snowguys, bartlett 2 is looking for work during the day and he is free 24/7 might wanna contact him in reliable doesnt take it or is to far!


Will do thanks


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

yes aurora is cool with me 708-670-0949


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

snowguys do you know of loronzo landscaping


----------



## snowguys

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1133257 said:


> snowguys do you know of loronzo landscaping


No should I lol


----------



## snowguys

Reliable Snow and Ice;1133246 said:


> yes aurora is cool with me 708-670-0949


I'll warn you it's not alot of work but I'm paying cash and don't mess around I'll give you a call tomw


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*??????????????*



snowguys;1133264 said:


> No should I lol


 mike loronzo hired me last season and stiffed me on the last event didnt pay me he told me to stay away from snobiz and snowguy that was while i was getting payed


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

snowguy i thought maybe he ripped you off too i was doing the enterprise rental cars for hm


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well salted only 3 lots this morning. What a difference, snow on the ground by my house, (New Lenox) and nothing only 10 or 12 miles to the north. Hope we all can get out and push some white gold this weekend!payup


----------



## nevrnf

WGN this morning is saying 2-3 probable for Friday night.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

paul conrad on channel 9 just said a messureable snow likely with a storm from friday night into saturday liklely for a couple of inches 6 42 am :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## SnowMatt13

Finally
The anticipation is killing me


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

lorenzos landscaping is he outta wheaton area and has red trucks???


----------



## erkoehler

Little heavier than a flurry now, but no salt for me. Hopefully Friday night!


----------



## snowguys

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1133274 said:


> snowguy i thought maybe he ripped you off too i was doing the enterprise rental cars for hm


No I have never worked for him and I know a few guys have got srewed on pay on here


----------



## snowguys

Coming down good by ohare now


----------



## affekonig

I did that Enterprise for Lorenzo and another lot or two also. I did them while I was plowing for ScottL because he told me to do them and that he and Mike worked together on a few things. I figured that I was paid through Scott on that, but I never actually checked. I should look into that.


----------



## affekonig

Holy sh!t! It's really snowing right now!


----------



## metallihockey88

Same here in niles right now


----------



## KMBertog

looking like we might make our first salt run this afternoon. 

2-4" Friday into Saturday is what a couple forecasters are saying. 

Stay safe out there everyone!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Been coming down hard in New Lenox. I think a salt run is in for sure this afternoon. I had a few to do last night as well, but only the far South side stuff.


----------



## GMC99

:redbouncepurplebou:yow!::bluebounc


----------



## SullivanSeptic

^^^^^^ Now thats a nice looking forecast.


----------



## the new boss 92

hellyea seeing i dont salt, it time to go rip some mad doughnuts in parking lots
hopefully friday into saturday we get a push in this **** is really killing me now!!!!!

inaccuweather is saying 2-4 inches friday night!!!!!!:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## SullivanSeptic

the new boss 92;1133544 said:


> hellyea seeing i dont salt, it time to go rip some mad doughnuts in parking lots:laughing:
> hopefully friday into saturday we get a push in this **** is really killing me now!!!!!


Lets not rip any doughnuts. I don't want you breaking anything on your truck! I can see the posts now..."I can't plow anymore because i blew a tire and bent the rim on my truck"

Just kidding...have at it. Winter is here!


----------



## erkoehler

I'll take the light dusting.....hoping for a push on Friday


----------



## the new boss 92

SullivanSeptic;1133547 said:


> Lets not rip any doughnuts. I don't want you breaking anything on your truck! I can see the posts now..."I can't plow anymore because i blew a tire and bent the rim on my truck"
> 
> Just kidding...have at it. Winter is here!


lol f my tires i have road hazzard on them so i can destroy them and get new ones for that reason cause im young and still enjoy having fun.:laughing: my buddy also has a full set of rims for my truck so i have everything cover. the trick willl be getting both the damn tires to spin cause i have an open diff


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Any of you guys near the Tinley Park area that can take on a hoa please let me know, we just got a call about a place that they have no one for the snow yet


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*need work*



ptllandscapeIL;1133437 said:


> lorenzos landscaping is he outta wheaton area and has red trucks???


yea thats him i worked for him changed everything to his likening the truck
i started with a 91 ford bronco meyer st-90 15 year old plow tail gate spreader

it was good enough to start working for him but he told me i wouldn't have that much work due to my bronco
so i got a pickup and a vbox new he gave me more work
at the end of the season he told me if i wanted work next season i would have to get a new bigger plow with wings 
i did it work my a$$ off all spring an summer got a 2010 meyer lotpro with multi wings
and alot of repairs to my 95 dodge 4x4 i spent about 15000.00

and he never sent the last check out and avoids my calls 
i sit here with new equipment and no work lined up for the season


----------



## the new boss 92

lorenzos sounds really familair to me, i havent seen any of his trucks around be me though, but im mostly west of main st on 38 so that may be why.


----------



## tls22

Looks like a nice clipper coming for you guys. Just move with caution as clipper can change track very easily. Right now if it was tonight, i would said 3-6 for the area. Temps look plenty cold for it to stick


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

i need some help please i have one contract that has a jewel size lot in chicago 
i need to buy salt near chicago by bulk one ton at a time


----------



## 78Craft

You could Try emailing this guy. I guess he has a place in chicago.
[email protected]


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I can get 1 ton of bulk at a time. I can also load you. But I'm in New Lenox. Near Joliet


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

tls22;1133706 said:


> Looks like a nice clipper coming for you guys. Just move with caution as clipper can change track very easily. Right now if it was tonight, i would said 3-6 for the area. Temps look plenty cold for it to stick


Skilling just said the same thing(or I was told, I'm at work). 4-6 inches Friday night! Christmas is coming earlier guys! :bluebouncpurplebou:redbounce


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Do you guys know where I can get an attachment plate for a skid for cheap, I need another one for the plow


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*???????????*



ShelterIINS;1133739 said:


> Bulk Salt - $55.00/ton S Chicago, IL and Seneca, IL
> 
> We have approx.7000 tons at each location. Going fast !!
> 
> This is good, white brazilian salt. Very clean !!
> 
> Call me @ 888-340-7258 Ex 704 or email me [email protected]


i tryed calling you but no answer


----------



## 78Craft

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1133753 said:


> i tryed calling you but no answer


RJ I just found that on another forum. It was posted 4 days ago?


----------



## the new boss 92

Pushin 2 Please;1133748 said:


> Skilling just said the same thing(or I was told, I'm at work). 4-6 inches Friday night! Christmas is coming earlier guys!


wow wow weee whaa!!!! i cant wait for this!!!!!!!:bluebounc:bluebounc:yow!::bluebounc mother nature is fing with me right now it wants to snow i can see it in her sky!!!!!!


----------



## snowguys

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1133712 said:


> i need some help please i have one contract that has a jewel size lot in chicago
> i need to buy salt near chicago by bulk one ton at a time


Where in Chicago my yard is on the north side I also have a 10ft skid steer blad not in use if you wanna work something out


----------



## Bartlett_2

The ground is looking a little white at my shop! Been flurrying ally morning....


----------



## FEFMedia

Funny.. I just got a call and I got a few more accounts that I needed for a nice Winter  (People finally got off the fence and signed!)

And to make Friday a good chance of our first push.. Wow.. I hope this system holds as it will be a GREAT way to start the season.. specially on a friday night.. it makes for a very profitable Saturday


----------



## FEFMedia

For people that wanted to get a Forcast. This is from Accuweather.. Weather.com seems to be slow on guessing  Anyone have any other forecasts to share?

http://www.accuweather.com/video/1672071142/chicago-il--snowfall-friday-.asp


----------



## 78Craft

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/hdfForecast?query=60123&searchType=WEATHER that one says several inches possible

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Forecast.aspx?location=USIL0360 no prediction yet

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?CityName=Elgin&state=IL&site=LOT&lat=42.0396&lon=-88.288 no amount prediction yet

http://www.weatherforyou.com/weather/illinois/chicago.html

thats about all i look at with accuweather as well


----------



## Mark13

So where'd this snow come from? I was up a few times thru out the night and it was light flurries, took some medacine at 3am that said it may cause drowsiness and the next thing I see is my alarm clock change from 12:59 to 1:00pm.


----------



## the new boss 92

FEFMedia;1133771 said:


> Funny.. I just got a call and I got a few more accounts that I needed for a nice Winter  (People finally got off the fence and signed!)
> 
> And to make Friday a good chance of our first push.. Wow.. I hope this system holds as it will be a GREAT way to start the season.. specially on a friday night.. it makes for a very profitable Saturday


good thing you kept your blade, just a matter of time before this gold starts falling out of the sky!


Mark13;1133785 said:


> So where'd this snow come from? I was up a few times thru out the night and it was light flurries, took some medacine at 3am that said it may cause drowsiness and the next thing I see is my alarm clock change from 12:59 to 1:00pm.


i woke up at around 9 and my driveway and street were covered, grass is still green though!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wow, you must have some good meds!:laughing: Its been wrapping around the system all day. Not even a salting event.


----------



## Mark13

Pushin 2 Please;1133799 said:


> Wow, you must have some good meds!:laughing: Its been wrapping around the system all day. Not even a salting event.


I've been sick since thanksgiving morning so it probably was a combination of being tired (I keep my self away due to the coughing) and the medicine. And I probably took to much since it's hard to read a measuring spoon in the dark and turning the lights on was to much work.


----------



## FEFMedia

the new boss 92;1133794 said:


> good thing you kept your blade, just a matter of time before this gold starts falling out of the sky!


Well I will admit it will be nice to make some extra money again this winter. Wife spends money faster then I can make it.. go figure..

The weekends are fantastic for snow events. Weekdays just make it a very long day at work. But I am young so the time is now. :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Im putting the tire chain on at work for the tractor and this cold is brutal, I wish I had my bibs in the truck


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Mark13;1133806 said:


> I've been sick since thanksgiving morning so it probably was a combination of being tired (I keep my self away due to the coughing) and the medicine. And I probably took to much since it's hard to read a measuring spoon in the dark and turning the lights on was to much work.


Hope you get better before Friday night comes along!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

so whats the what...... i havent checked the weather are we going to get snow this weekend:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## tls22

Pushin 2 Please;1133748 said:


> Skilling just said the same thing(or I was told, I'm at work). 4-6 inches Friday night! Christmas is coming earlier guys! :bluebouncpurplebou:redbounce


Yeah he emailed me and ask what i thought :redbounce


----------



## WilliamOak

tls22;1133951 said:


> Yeah he emailed me and ask what i thought :redbounce


Tim don't you have a signature to be updating or is your daily GTL routine gettin in the way there joisey boy??? ussmileyflag:laughing:


----------



## tls22

WilliamOak;1133956 said:


> Tim don't you have a signature to be updating or is your daily GTL routine gettin in the way there joisey boy??? ussmileyflag:laughing:


Lol...dont let secrets out until its a done deal....


----------



## Bartlett_2

Seems like the snow falling today has been getting some people to make a move. I signed another 2acre commercial lot I figured went elsewhere, since I could never get a hold of the guy.  It's a nice addition, I figured commercial would be completely locked up by now. Now of only we got some accumulation!:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## kolkie05

Bartlett_2;1133972 said:


> Seems like the snow falling today has been getting some people to make a move. I signed another 2acre commercial lot I figured went elsewhere, since I could never get a hold of the guy.  It's a nice addition, I figured commercial would be completely locked up by now. Now of only we got some accumulation!:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


Agreed I got another call today from a commercial location looking for a bid. I thought we were all done quoting too!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

tls22;1133951 said:


> Yeah he emailed me and ask what i thought :redbounce


Well I like what you two have come up with. I look forward to Skillings, I mean your update, on the news tomorrow evening!:laughing:


----------



## erkoehler

I look forward to tonight's update!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Guesser on Channel 7 said tomorrow or more likely Friday there is a good chance that we will be under a Snow Advisory!  If I stood up, you"d be able to tell I'm excited!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

snow starting friday ending sunday :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Skilling at 5pm said we are looking at 2-6" starting Friday night and ending late Saturday night/sunday morning. Gonna get the lake effect wrap around at the end of it


----------



## tls22

Pushin 2 Please;1134245 said:


> Well I like what you two have come up with. I look forward to Skillings, I mean your update, on the news tomorrow evening!:laughing:


lol........Have fun with the snow


SullivanSeptic;1134360 said:


> Skilling at 5pm said we are looking at 2-6" starting Friday night and ending late Saturday night/sunday morning. Gonna get the* lake effect *wrap around at the end of it


Very nice that he metion that. There is a chance after the snow stops and the plowing is done, that the lake kicks in to add some more fun.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

You rhyme so well. Please tell us more!


----------



## erkoehler

I'm excited, going to be working late getting the last minute prep items taken care of.


----------



## swtiih

SullivanSeptic;1134360 said:


> Skilling at 5pm said we are looking at 2-6" starting Friday night and ending late Saturday night/sunday morning. Gonna get the lake effect wrap around at the end of it


Sounds good to me.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Look out tommy is up next.


----------



## Bird21

Amazing how a little snow today got the phone ringing!!!! 

I love when they call and play dumb... " Aren't you guys gonna salt today?" 

my response... " Aren't you gonna sign the contract and send in the first payment ON TIME it started on Nov. 15????????? 

Them "UUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMM we thought we did that???? UUUUMM Could you get us salted today???

Me Have a check and contract ready when we get there!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

If I got it right did tom just say 3-5 for the storm and them 2-4 from the lake for us


----------



## SnowMatt13

I hope Tom's right....


----------



## Bird21

If you guys have Facebook become friends with Skilling. He updates his forecasts on there sometimes quite a bit as he gets excited about systems.


----------



## swtiih

Bird21;1134555 said:


> Amazing how a little snow today got the phone ringing!!!!
> 
> I love when they call and play dumb... " Aren't you guys gonna salt today?"
> 
> my response... " Aren't you gonna sign the contract and send in the first payment ON TIME it started on Nov. 15?????????
> 
> Them "UUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMM we thought we did that???? UUUUMM Could you get us salted today???
> 
> Me Have a check and contract ready when we get there!!


Gotta love it, nerve racking yes ,but at least its one more out of the way for signing


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

well if anyone needs help i have a ton of magic salt on my truck i have 1 lot i do plow. no one has called me yet for the bids i had put out there


----------



## the new boss 92

man i hope you guys are right, i could really use some plowing coin right now!!!!


----------



## erkoehler

Skillings facebook is encouraging


----------



## the new boss 92

im going to go look at 2001 cummins with a western pro plus on it saturday hopefully something goes good with that!!!!! im going to have to pick the truck apart real good for what im willing to pay for it though! heres a link- http://route31hotrods.com/302.html


----------



## Mark13

the new boss 92;1134738 said:


> im going to go look at 2001 cummins with a western pro plus on it saturday hopefully something goes good with that!!!!! im going to have to pick the truck apart real good for what im willing to pay for it though! heres a link- http://route31hotrods.com/302.html


A couple of my friends have mentioned that truck also but I don't think anyone has made it over there to have a look at it. I looked at an 01 Cummins dually there last winter, talk about clueless salesmen. :whistling:


----------



## erkoehler

Good luck! I couldn't do a manual trans for plowing....


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;1134746 said:


> Good luck! I couldn't do a manual trans for plowing....


You get your Ebling yet? I wanna come see that thing.


----------



## erkoehler

Mark13;1134748 said:


> You get your Ebling yet? I wanna come see that thing.


No, won't be for a few more weeks. I'm excited, but a couple storms without it will really show me the true efficiency gains in having it.


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;1134754 said:


> No, won't be for a few more weeks. I'm excited, but a couple storms without it will really show me the true efficiency gains in having it.


Good way of looking at it. I'll have to stop in one of these times past the boat dealership. Usually I just honk and leave ya a cloud of smoke on my way past.


----------



## erkoehler

Mark13;1134759 said:


> Good way of looking at it. I'll have to stop in one of these times past the boat dealership. Usually I just honk and leave ya a cloud of smoke on my way past.


So many people honk when they go by because they know us I don't even pay attention to it anymore.

Stop in some time, we're in the process of changing owners and getting some new product lines.

Hoping to have the ebling by Christmas, but no gaurantee yet.


----------



## the new boss 92

Mark13;1134745 said:


> A couple of my friends have mentioned that truck also but I don't think anyone has made it over there to have a look at it. I looked at an 01 Cummins dually there last winter, talk about clueless salesmen. :whistling:


i just have a feeling im not going to be getting it only cause there has been alot of overpriced junkers over there in the past i have seen! i guess i will know saturday if when i go out there to take at it, if i make it with the storm thats a brewing up i guess i will know tomarrow night if im making it out there in the morning or not!

eric i plow in a stick now, i ave used an auto before and hate it with a passion. im so used to driving stick i got to put an auto in drive when plowing and F*CK park lol. at least it wasnt my trans lolpayup


----------



## erkoehler

Anybody used boost mobile phones? Thinking about using them for the walkie talkie feature. $2/day unlimited. 

Curious about others experience?


----------



## the new boss 92

i used to have a nextel, i loved the two way radios, new alot of people that had them. then texting came out and i have a 4g android phone that i dont know how to use!


----------



## erkoehler

I have a Droid through Verizon as well.

Thought about the 2 way instead of a CB radio.


----------



## WilliamOak

in addition to your verizon? A cell phone would seem way more private and reliable than any 2 way or CB. Not like anywhere around here doesnt get reception either..


----------



## jblatti13

i have a boost mobile phone as my company line. pay as u go, so if customers call n leave messages i check them from my other phone so i dont use up the mins. and i also use the 2 way alot during the working days. pay as u go is $1 unlimited two way.


----------



## tls22

Im happy for you guys....first one of the year


----------



## tls22

WSW getting closer


IAZ040>042-052>054-066-ILZ001-002-007-009-022000-
/O.NEW.KDVN.WS.A.0004.101203T2100Z-101205T0000Z/
BUCHANAN-DELAWARE-DUBUQUE-LINN-JONES-JACKSON-CLINTON-JO DAVIESS-
STEPHENSON-CARROLL-WHITESIDE-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...INDEPENDENCE...MANCHESTER...DUBUQUE...
CEDAR RAPIDS...ANAMOSA...MAQUOKETA...CLINTON...GALENA...
FREEPORT...MOUNT CARROLL...STERLING...ROCK FALLS
354 AM CST THU DEC 2 2010

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH
SATURDAY AFTERNOON...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN THE QUAD CITIES HAS ISSUED A
WINTER STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY AFTERNOON
THROUGH SATURDAY AFTERNOON.

* THE BULK OF THE SNOW WILL FALL DURING FRIDAY NIGHT AND INTO
SATURDAY MORNING.

* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 3 TO 6 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE...WITH SOME
LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS ESPECIALLY AROUND DUBUQUE IOWA AND INTO
FAR NORTHWEST ILLINOIS TO THE FREEPORT AND MOUNT CARROLL AREAS.

* TRAVEL WILL BE IMPACTED. MOTORISTS AND OUTDOORSMEN SHOULD BE
PREPARED TO ADJUST TRAVEL PLANS AND TAKE EXTRA PRECAUTIONS.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOW...SLEET ...AND/OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT WOULD SERIOUSLY
IMPACT TRAVEL. MONITOR LATER FORECASTS FOR UPDATES.


----------



## REAPER

You sure get up early Tim. You'll get old like me if you keep it up. 

I'm ready. Did not do everything I wanted to truck yet but it is ready to work! 
I am hoping to get at least 700 hours in this winter to pay for it all... 


21* here now and am getting ready to go get some cal in the tank and maybe a yard of salt in the hopper for a lot I may have to treat before going to main property. payup


----------



## tls22

REAPER;1134841 said:


> You sure get up early Tim. You'll get old like me if you keep it up.
> 
> I'm ready. Did not do everything I wanted to truck yet but it is ready to work!
> 
> 21* here now and am getting ready to go get some cal in the tank and maybe a yard of salt in the hopper for a lot I may have to treat before going to main property. payup
> 
> I am hoping to get at least 700 hours in this winter to pay for it all...


LOL....I have fall-clean-ups to finish, and need to drop my truck off at 745 for the xv.

I hope you get all the hours you hope for reaper, the vbox will help you big time with that...

Going to be a fun first push


----------



## swtiih

This weekend is starting to sound good


----------



## dieseld

erkoehler;1134778 said:


> Anybody used boost mobile phones? Thinking about using them for the walkie talkie feature. $2/day unlimited.
> 
> Curious about others experience?


Possible suggestion is the Tikl app. Walkie-Talkie feature for smartphones.


----------



## erkoehler

dieseld;1134888 said:


> Possible suggestion is the Tikl app. Walkie-Talkie feature for smartphones.


I do use that but my drivers don't have it.


----------



## erkoehler

Forecast sounds good still!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes it does! Sounds even better now that I'm back at 100%. Just got the GMC out of the shop. Ignition wire was shorting out, causing a couple different failure modes to pop up. I love starting out the season with a nice fluffy snow!


----------



## Midwest Pond

Local on the 8's in terrible on Direct TV....they dont show a local radar

they just show a midwest region map....... 



anyone know of anything better on Direct Tv?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Midwest Pond;1134954 said:


> Local on the 8's in terrible on Direct TV....they dont show a local radar
> 
> they just show a midwest region map.......
> 
> anyone know of anything better on Direct Tv?


their commercials telling you about other upgrade's


----------



## erkoehler

jblatti13;1134802 said:


> i have a boost mobile phone as my company line. pay as u go, so if customers call n leave messages i check them from my other phone so i dont use up the mins. and i also use the 2 way alot during the working days. pay as u go is $1 unlimited two way.


What package did you select for $1 a day 2-way?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Conrad on 9 just said snow flurries tonight and friday into saturday several inches likely and heavier amount south of city of chi town Finaly :redbounce:redbounce:redbounce


----------



## the new boss 92

out in hampshire my mother just called and told me her boss came in and told them they have saturday off as they are expecting 10inches!!!!!!! Damn this is a good start to the season, i cant wait to see how my hids in the plow preform!!!!!!!!!!:bluebounc:bluebounc:yow!::bluebounc


----------



## the new boss 92

This is also good, i have been getting the itch to rip doughnuts, but havent been able to because of these dry weather conditions! justone compleate one!


----------



## kolkie05

I'm so excited to get going let's just hope they don't piss on our parade and we get a dusting!


----------



## kolkie05

Pushin 2 Please;1134333 said:


> Guesser on Channel 7 said tomorrow or more likely Friday there is a good chance that we will be under a Snow Advisory!  If I stood up, you"d be able to tell I'm excited!


LMAO!!! :laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92

lmfao p2p thats funny i almost fell out of my chair!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

just had on NOAA and they were sayin signifacant snow fall for chicago and all suburbs friday and saturday with lake effect to follow on sat into sunday Wtf who do u beleive deffinetly not the guesser!!!!!! TAFT I would hate to see your pants now :laughing::laughing: LMAO


----------



## the new boss 92

do youthink we will be working lat friday night or early saturday morning?


----------



## tls22

the new boss 92;1135177 said:


> do youthink we will be working lat friday night or early saturday morning?


saturday morning


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Saturday into sunday


----------



## DIRISHMAN

well with what I am hearing more than likley looks like early sat morning and again late sat into sun according to NOAA :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc LET IT SNOW


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1135184 said:


> Saturday into sunday


HEY SULLIVAN HAVE YOU BEEN DIGGIN ANY HOLES???? Just wondering what the frost line is at as of now cant see it being to thick as of yet maybe 3 or 4 inch ????


----------



## KMBertog

SNOW IS COMING BOYS! Gotta love a weekend storm too. Less cars and other whatnot to manuver around in parking lots for office buildings and such.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

channel 2 on now and weather girl sayin snow starting friday late afternoon and going into all day saturday


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Barley any frost. Pretty much just sod is frozen. Still able to dig thru it with a shovel


----------



## DIRISHMAN

yeah kinda figured as much with all the frigin rain over the last 3 weeks or so you guys still busy or windin down for the winter season til spring Yeah I know guys work all year but summer bein better than winter.Was over at Auburn the other day talkin to a freind of mine and there realy hurtin over ther


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SKILLING ON 9 AT NOON JUST SAID 3to 6 FRIDAY INTO SAT AND LAKE EFFECT SAT INTO SUN FOR MORE ACCUMULATION


----------



## the new boss 92

sounds ike this storm is getting bigger as it moves in. accu weather just updated, they have carol stream at 5inches now and it was 2.5 this morning!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Let it snow. I just got my new light bar and guess what??? The freaking end cap is broken. Thanks UPS guy....


----------



## the new boss 92

Dodge Plow Pwr;1135285 said:


> Let it snow. I just got my new light bar and guess what??? The freaking end cap is broken. Thanks UPS guy....


this wouldnt surprise me, i unload at ups and i see people throw the stuff like you wouldnt believe and you actually get fired instantly for it.It wasnt the delivery driver its the sorters and everyone that touches it. peopl dont give a flying f*ck while unloading they just want a pay check. And to tellyou the truth they should have stopped that box instantly cause if a box is damaged we are suppossed to set it aside so if it is busted ups fixes it before it takes delivery. Call ups and file a complaint and they will take care of you and get it straightned out, was it a name brand bar? I personaly ship fed ex now lol


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

I'm gonna drop the bomb on my regular boss that he need one of the day guys Saturday. Ill be in my truck!


----------



## kolkie05

Anyone hear what they are saying for ohare area? I know you South side guys are supposed to get the bulk of it. Hopefully Mother Nature will be nice and she's not stroking us now and leaving us with blue balls on Saturday!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

NWS for chicago is playing it safe, they will not post any Advisory yet..and they cut how much moisture...

THE MODELS REMAIN FAIRLY CONSISTENT IN THE OVERALL TRACK AND
EVOLUTION OF THIS CLIPPER-LIKE SYSTEM. THE NAM HAD CONTINUED TO BE
A SLOWER OUTLIER BUT THE LATEST ECMWF HAS ALSO BEGUN TO SLOW THE
ONSET OF PRECIP. WHILE THE TIMING DIFFERENCES ARE MINOR...SLOWER
TIMING WILL LIKELY PUSH ONSET ACROSS THE NORTHWEST CWA/RFD TO 00Z
OR AFTER AND PERHAPS 04Z-05Z ACROSS THE CHICAGO METRO AREA. MODELS
ALSO TRENDED A LITTLE FURTHER SOUTH WITH THE TRACK OF THE SFC LOW
AND SLIGHTLY WEAKER. BROAD AGREEMENT OF QPF OF 0.3 TO 0.4 INCHES
FROM MOST OF THE MODELS WITH THE EXCEPTION OF THE ECMWF WHICH
CONTINUES TO SUGGEST A HALF INCH OR MORE AND THIS HAS BEEN RATHER
CONSISTENT WITH THE PAST SEVERAL RUNS OF THE ECMWF. BASED ON THE
CONSENSUS OF LOWER AMOUNTS...HAVE TRENDED THAT DIRECTION WHICH IS
ALSO CONSISTENT WITH HPC QPF. USING A SLIGHTLY DIRER SNOW/WATER
RATIO OF 14 TO 1 YIELDS STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL AMOUNTS OF AROUND 6
INCHES ACROSS NORTHERN IL TO 4 TO 5 INCHES ACROSS THE SOUTHERN
PORTION OF THE CWA...OVER A 24 HR PERIOD FROM 00Z SATURDAY TO 00Z
SUNDAY.

WHILE ITS LIKELY THAT SOME LOCATIONS WILL REACH 6 INCHES...THE
CONFIDENCE THIS WILL OCCUR IN A 12 PERIOD...WHICH IS WARNING
CRITERIA...IS LOW AT THIS TIME. THE BEST CHANCE OF REACHING 6
INCHES WILL LIKELY BE ACROSS NORTHWEST IL AND THEN ALONG THE LAKE
MICHIGAN SHORE...LAKE AND COOK COUNTIES IN NORTHEAST IL...WITH
THE POSSIBILITY OF LAKE ENHANCED SNOW AS THE GRADIENT TURNS
NORTHEAST SATURDAY AFTERNOON. CONFIDENCE OF HOW THIS WILL PLAY OUT
IS ALSO QUITE LOW BUT CONTINUOUS LIGHT SNOW THRU THE DAYLIGHT HRS
WITH ADDITIONAL ACCUMULATION IS POSSIBLE ESPECIALLY ACROSS
NORTHEAST IL. AS THE LOW CONTINUES SOUTHEAST SATURDAY NIGHT AND
THE WINDS TURN NORTHERLY AND THEN NORTHWESTERLY WITH COLDER AIR
SPREADING ACROSS THE LAKES...MORE OF A TRUE LAKE EFFECT SNOW
SHOULD DEVELOP AS IT SHIFTS EAST. STILL TOO EARLY FOR DURATION AND
AMOUNTS...BUT WOULD EXPECT AT LEAST A FEW INCHES ACROSS NORTHWEST
INDIANA. CMS


----------



## JCE

Here's what NOAA shows for accumulations.....


----------



## Midwest Pond

Skilling just posted this on Facebook


Models suggest 3-5" of "system snow"--lake snow is the wild card. Wiith 10-14 hrs in which bursts of lake snow may occur late Sat & Sat night, some areas could see another 2-4". It's to be the season's first sig city snowfall. Winds to pick up as gradient tightens Sat night/Sun between retreating low & sprawling Canadian high. Lake snows could cont into nxt wk in the Ind snowbelt--may brush IL shore early next wk.


.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

They don't know $h!t.......Guesser on Channel 7 said computers are saying 1-3 inches with maybe a little more additional lake effect. 2-4 inches total. I've also heard reports of up to 8 inches possile. WTF? He also pushed back arrival time to 4 in the morning Saturday. We will never know whats gonna happen, but lets hope by tomorrow at this time, they will have a better handle on it!


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1135520 said:


> They don't know $h!t.......Guesser on Channel 7 said computers are saying 1-3 inches with maybe a little more additional lake effect. 2-4 inches total. I've also heard reports of up to 8 inches possile. WTF? He also pushed back arrival time to 4 in the morning Saturday. We will never know whats gonna happen, but lets hope by tomorrow at this time, they will have a better handle on it!


4am sucks, I'll say that right now. BUT, if thats what it takes to get some snow, sign me up!


----------



## dieseld

Take it easy P2P, you are going to give yourself an ulcer. All in due time.


----------



## tls22




----------



## 1olddogtwo

tls22;1135662 said:


>


yes, go ahead and drop it off tomorrow and send me a bill for the taxi ride to the airport

Before u leave, fill it with 93 octane, keys under the seat, xm set to rock and order a new cutting edge cause i'm going to Rock this muther down....


----------



## tls22

1olddogtwo;1135701 said:


> yes, go ahead and drop it off tomorrow and send me a bill for the taxi ride to the airport
> 
> Before u leave, fill it with 93 octane, keys under the seat, xm set to rock and order a new cutting edge cause i'm going to Rock this muther down....


lmao....have fun 2morrow night. You would break my new xv in nice


----------



## SullivanSeptic

dieseld;1135569 said:


> take it easy p2p, you are going to give yourself an ulcer. All in due time.


......lmao


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dieseld;1135569 said:


> Take it easy P2P, you are going to give yourself an ulcer. All in due time.


You mean another ulcer!:laughing: I just think its funny how theres forecast out there that range from 1 inch up to 8 inches. I wish I could be that "accurate" and still have a job!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

LMAO :laughing::laughing: hey Ive been out of work for 4 years and have a large supply of anacids pepto,tums prilosec, ranitodine and for the headache, Vycodine,norco and last but not least morphime 100 mg so can I be of some assitance LOL and a emergency flask of TULLY MOREDEW :laughing::laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRISHMAN;1135755 said:


> LMAO :laughing::laughing: hey Ive been out of work for 4 years and have a large supply of anacids pepto,tums prilosec, ranitodine and for the headache, Vycodine,norco and last but not least morphime 100 mg so can I be of some assitance LOL and a emergency flask of TULLY MOREDEW :laughing::laughing:


Spoken like a true irish man.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

HEY where else can you make six figure and b wrong 80% of the time and still go inthe next day. [email protected]#$ if I was to deliver a load to the wrong place or not mix it properly!!!!! Out the door and dont let it hit your A$$$$ the only place I can see makin six figures elsewhere is SULLIVANS :laughing::laughing::bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1135767 said:


> Spoken like a true irish man.


What do you know about being Irish?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

My parents are from county MAYO and the hail from the town of westport HOWS THAT


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1135777 said:


> What do you know about being Irish?


"What do I know about being Irish?" Nothing really, except we fight and drink. And not always in that order.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hey we eat like pigs too


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRISHMAN;1135776 said:


> HEY where else can you make six figure and b wrong 80% of the time and still go inthe next day. [email protected]#$ if I was to deliver a load to the wrong place or not mix it properly!!!!! Out the door and dont let it hit your A$$$$ the only place I can see makin six figures elsewhere is SULLIVANS :laughing::laughing::bluebounc:bluebounc


And we get all that money from "our wee pot o'gold"


----------



## 1olddogtwo

lucky us.... NOAA has under a "Special Weather" alert.....It must be for" Pushin 2 Please" ......NOT just kidding....

tls22, I promise to be gentle, i know this is it's first time. I'm a trained professional, what more can i say, or ask....( you do have a warranty, right?) . i'll get some pics too....

let hope for snow pile's up and the traveler's stay the HELL OUT OF THE WAY.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1135799 said:


> "What do I know about being Irish?" Nothing really, except we fight and drink. And not always in that order.


Thats right, I've done both of them with you! Shhhhhhhh.......and yes R&R, he also likes to eat!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

at the way he's going next year on here he will showin off his new cat 965 with a PROTEC 18FT BOX hahaha LOL


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1135812 said:


> lucky us.... NOAA has under a "Special Weather" alert.....It must be for" Pushin 2 Please" ......NOT just kidding....
> 
> Your welcome, I think?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1135834 said:


> Thats right, I've done both of them with you! Shhhhhhhh.......and yes R&R, he also likes to eat!


hey sull want some homemade shepards pie MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM and a tall pint of GUINESS:laughing:


----------



## weeman97

hey 1olddogtwo was that you in the F-250/350 in robbins at around 640? i was in the black dodge 2500 next to you at the light at the turnpike and pulaski. thanks for scaring the **** outta me with your air horn while i was checking out ya truck!


----------



## REAPER

Good looking truck Tim. Perfect color as well. ussmileyflag

Lights and plow look great. Hope you're busy as a spring Bee building the Queen a hive!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

yea, that was me.....i seen u flick your strobes afterwards, u running HID in those fogs? truck sound good too.


----------



## tls22

1olddogtwo;1135812 said:


> lucky us.... NOAA has under a "Special Weather" alert.....It must be for" Pushin 2 Please" ......NOT just kidding....
> 
> tls22, I promise to be gentle, i know this is it's first time. I'm a trained professional, what more can i say, or ask....( you do have a warranty, right?) . i'll get some pics too....
> 
> let hope for snow pile's up and the traveler's stay the HELL OUT OF THE WAY.


lmao...i know ur very gentle with ur stuff...i feel safe leaving it in ur hands. You better get pics tomorrow


----------



## tls22

REAPER;1135856 said:


> Good looking truck Tim. Perfect color as well. ussmileyflag
> 
> Lights and plow look great. Hope you're busy as a spring Bee building the Queen a hive!


Thanks again for your help reaper.....Hope both our red trucks are very busy. Here is more pics

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=111445


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

weeman97;1135847 said:


> hey 1olddogtwo was that you in the F-250/350 in robbins at around 640? i was in the black dodge 2500 next to you at the light at the turnpike and pulaski. thanks for scaring the **** outta me with your air horn while i was checking out ya truck!


You live out that way too, weeman? I know where olddog is at, wondering if you live in that area too? I'm from Midlo moved to Oak Forest with my wife and now in New lenox!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1135911 said:


> You live out that way too, weeman? I know where olddog is at, wondering if you live in that area too? I'm from Midlo moved to Oak Forest with my wife and now in New lenox!


hey push where in OF did u live were you by chanse over by Mead ave


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1135924 said:


> hey push where in OF did u live were you by chanse over by Mead ave


Not to sure were Mead was? Was it by Menard, than yes! I lived just west of Central and 1 block south of 151st. Robroy Drive!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1135911 said:


> You live out that way too, weeman? I know where olddog is at, wondering if you live in that area too? I'm from Midlo moved to Oak Forest with my wife and now in New lenox!


hey pushin where in Oak forest did you used to live was it on mead ave by chance


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1135941 said:


> Not to sure were Mead was? Was it by Menard, than yes! I lived just west of Central and 1 block south of 151st. Robroy Drive!


ok well you kinda remember where I used to live down the street from your push and now live in tinley park off Oakpark by teehans pub the only reason I was askin was because there was a guy off 150th and mead in my area that I became kinda freinds with whomworks for the pitburg paint shop on 159th and sold his house and he and his wife moved to newlenox


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1135951 said:


> ok well you kinda remember where I used to live down the street from your push and now live in tinley park off Oakpark by teehans pub the only reason I was askin was because there was a guy off 150th and mead in my area that I became kinda freinds with whomworks for the pitburg paint shop on 159th and sold his house and he and his wife moved to newlenox


Nope not me. Although I really miss my old neighborhood, I love it out here. Except for the taxes.............


----------



## SullivanSeptic

You love it because you get to live in MY hood!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1135973 said:


> You love it because you get to live in MY hood!


You know it! I need somebody to get drunk and stupid with. Although you usually let me get stupid by myself?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

We can get drunk after this storm is done and its all cleaned up, but you got stupid covered all by yourself!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

well trust me you hang out with any irishman you will get drunk and fight and then make up then fight and then get drunk LOL right sull hey how about some shepards pie and a couple of pints of GUINESS and a wee bit of john powers or some tully CHEERS FOR THE SNOW AND BEIN IRISH Thumbs Up  PS THAT WAS ME THAT THREW OUT THE EMPTY CANS ON SULLY'S LOL :laughing::


----------



## erkoehler

Skilling in 15 minutes


----------



## DCSpecial

Hmmm.........good thing I have to put the plow on tomorrow to move stuff around in the shop anyways


----------



## DIRISHMAN

skilling just said 4-6 late fri into sat and countys backing up to lake mich lake effect possible extra 2-4 and more lake snow monday with lake snow into tues


----------



## the new boss 92

weeman97;1135847 said:


> hey 1olddogtwo was that you in the F-250/350 in robbins at around 640? i was in the black dodge 2500 next to you at the light at the turnpike and pulaski. thanks for scaring the **** outta me with your air horn while i was checking out ya truck!


lmfao i picture this whole thing in my head:laughing:


----------



## erkoehler

I can't wait for this show to get rolling!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1136109 said:


> I can't wait for this show to get rolling!


And its still 24 hours+/- away........Man I really wish it was Friday night!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

New pusher being delivered tomorrow around 3pm. Do you think that I am cutting it a little close?


----------



## the new boss 92

im bouncing off the walls the closer it get. plowing is my only hobby these days and the couple months a year i get to do it i couldnt be happier. the best part about this hobby is its cheap and i get paid for it.

sully thats what i call perfect timing lol


----------



## jblatti13

koehler, its pay as you go. so its like .10 a min / phone call and $1 a day unlimited walkie or 2 way.... but if u hit that button once and talk to 2 seconds its still a dollar. so if ur gonna get pay as you go, for only 2 way you'd end up at 30/month if you had to use it every day. its a better deal for me because i use my regular cell phone with unlimited mins to make phone calls and such, but for 2 way boost mobile. -- sorry for the late reply, i had paramedic school tonite wooo hooo.


----------



## erkoehler

$1 walkie no longer available. I'm on pay as you go, and will switch to $2 unlimited for snow days.

I use my Verizon phone for all text and phone.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Any body in me Indiana that still need some work. We had some contract pop up on us and need some help getting them done. Please let me know


----------



## snowguys

SullivanSeptic;1136116 said:


> New pusher being delivered tomorrow around 3pm. Do you think that I am cutting it a little close?


Let's see some pics when you get it


----------



## snowguys

Erkoehler i think we have the same truck 02 chevy 2500hd? Crew cab and same color did you do anything to your front end for that boss v and how do you like it I have a fisher now and I think my time for a new plow is soon


----------



## Mark13

I spose I'm as ready as ever. Got my new tires on today, plow controller mounted, led haw's put in, and my back up lights hooked up. Just gotta move my s10 to hook up to my plow and I think I'm good to go. Probably won't snow now.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

as of 420 am here's the forecast 
:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc

Today: A 40 percent chance of snow after 5pm. Increasing clouds, with a high near 30. North northwest wind around 5 mph becoming calm. 

Tonight: Snow, mainly after 9pm. Low around 24. Southeast wind around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible. 

Saturday: Snow. High near 32. North northwest wind between 5 and 15 mph, with gusts as high as 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 

Saturday Night: A 20 percent chance of snow showers before midnight. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 17. North northwest wind between 10 and 15 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

the forecast pic's are from 6pm friday 1st one 2nd is 6am sat 3rd is 6pm sat
:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc

it's here..... it's finely here...... Thank god


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

it's nice the jet stream split the storms from the first pic to the second you can see it.
if the jet stream stay's the same we can get hit with what I like to call the chicago swirl.
except the winds will be blowing to the south west so we could see more that what the news say's we will be getting..

I say 6 to 10 in some place's..... maybe more in the burbs towards the indiana state line and west to out lying joliet and woodridge area's... maybe farther west too will see if the jet keeps it's path....


----------



## tls22

Ilz003>006-008-010>014-019>023-032-033-039-inz001-002-010-011-019-
031630-
/o.new.klot.ww.y.0009.101204t0600z-101205t0600z/
winnebago-boone-mchenry-lake il-ogle-lee-de kalb-kane-dupage-cook-
la salle-kendall-grundy-will-kankakee-livingston-iroquois-ford-
lake in-porter-newton-jasper-benton-
including the cities of...rockford...belvidere...woodstock...
Waukegan...oregon...dixon...dekalb...aurora...wheaton...chicago...
Ottawa...oswego...morris...joliet...kankakee...pontiac...
Watseka...paxton...gary...valparaiso...morocco...rensselaer...
Fowler
228 am cst fri dec 3 2010 /328 am est fri dec 3 2010/

...winter weather advisory in effect from midnight cst /1 am est/
tonight to midnight cst /1 am est/ saturday night...

The national weather service in chicago has issued a winter
weather advisory for snow...which is in effect from midnight cst
/1 am est/ tonight to midnight cst /1 am est/ saturday night.

* timing...snow is expected to begin just before midnight across
the western and northwestern counties...and slowly push
east...reaching the chicago metro between 1 and 3am. The
heaviest snowfall is expected to be in the opening hours of the
storm with accumulation rates tapering off beyond that. Overall
duration is anticipated to be 15 to 18 hours...with accumulating
snow exiting western areas by the early evening hours and ending
across the eastern portions of illinois and northwestern indiana
by the late evening...with the exception of lake and porter
counties in indiana...where additional accumulations are
expected from lake effect snowfall.

* accumulations...general 3 to 5 accumulations are expected area
wide late tonight and into tomorrow...with the highest
accumulations across north central illinois.

* hazards...snow accumulations of an inch an hour are possible
during the height of the storm. In addition...visibilities may
be reduced to less than a mile.

* impacts...travel conditions may deteriorate rapidly late tonight
and into saturday morning...with roads becoming snow covered and
slick by daybreak...making travel hazardous.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...


----------



## NoFearDeere

Gotta put new wipers on all the trucks and go fuel them up. Then we are ready to rock and roll.payup


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

NoFearDeere;1136286 said:


> Gotta put new wipers on all the trucks and go fuel them up. Then we are ready to rock and roll.payup


x2 on the wipers. Thanks for the reminder! Then hook the plows up. I love these days!


----------



## ddb maine

have fun boys :salute: stay safe


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Guys need help in dyer let me know.


----------



## erkoehler

Still sounds pretty good!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Rip Ron santo


----------



## erkoehler

R&R Yard Design;1136369 said:


> Rip Ron santo


Just heard that, sad day in baseball today.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1136369 said:


> Rip Ron santo


If your a Cubs fan or not, he was a legend in Chicago!:salute:


----------



## KMBertog

ddb maine;1136318 said:


> have fun boys :salute: stay safe


Thank you! Snow starts flying tonight! Good thing it's not supposed to start until after my NIU Huskies win the MAC Championship tonight! xysport


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1136375 said:


> If your a Cubs fan or not, he was a legend in Chicago!:salute:


Well said....


----------



## KMBertog

erkoehler;1136383 said:


> Well said....


Couldn't agree more! Santo will be missed. And if he does get into the Hall of Fame, it's awful he won't be here to see it. :salute:


----------



## WilliamOak

Radio will never be the same w/o Ron and his comments/reactions/remarks. Him and pat made it listenable in a year like last year!


----------



## loaderplower93

Amen KMB and william...might not have been the prototypical broadcaster but that's what made him great. He and Pat together were fantastic and nobody had more passion for the Cubs than Ron. He will be missed dearly.


----------



## FEFMedia

Well I got a phone call yesterday.. with the anticipated snow on the way i need to kiss my wife and kids and tell them I will see them on Sunday 

2 larger accounts that are not mine, dont have pusher boxes on the machines yet.. so after my 6 accounts i will be helping them out since they have buckets.. yup.. I LOVE IT! If all goes right I will have all the Christmas presents paid for this storm


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SANTO will be missed by all and like it was said on here he will probably get inducted into the hall of fame now that he is unfortunatly gone. The best thing about santo was he love for the game and it was not about the money like some of the other guys RIP RONNIE


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

FEFMedia;1136476 said:


> Well I got a phone call yesterday.. with the anticipated snow on the way i need to kiss my wife and kids and tell them I will see them on Sunday
> 
> 2 larger accounts that are not mine, dont have pusher boxes on the machines yet.. so after my 6 accounts i will be helping them out since they have buckets.. yup.. I LOVE IT! If all goes right I will have all the Christmas presents paid for this storm


good deal:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## DIRISHMAN

NOAA UPDATE

South of the city higher amouts 3-6 and lke effect coming in with the so chi town rap around on sat into sunday 1-2 NORTH WEST Ind for tonight 6-8 lake effect starting late tonight into sat :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc WAHOOOOOOOO Thumbs Up


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

so what i said at 420 this morning is right......lol well noaa is a little late... i said that 5 hours ago....:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Reliable Snow and Ice;1136478 said:


> good deal:bluebounc:bluebounc


WAY TO GO ::Thumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Reliable Snow and Ice;1136491 said:


> so what i said at 420 this morning is right......lol well noaa is a little late... i said that 5 hours ago....:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


ok ok sorry was n ot up at that time was out on the road with IDOT


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Just got a call to make sure we are ready for this storm. WE ARE READY!!!!!! as far as I know anyway.. LOL Bring it on...Let's go make some payup


----------



## the new boss 92

sullivan we are going to need some action shots of that new pusher saturday. reliable did you ever find work you you stuff yet?


----------



## FEFMedia

Dodge Plow Pwr;1136500 said:


> Just got a call to make sure we are ready for this storm. WE ARE READY!!!!!! as far as I know anyway.. LOL Bring it on...Let's go make some payup


Well thats the catch 22.. am i ready?

Lets see..

Plow shoes on truck .. nope
Plow on truck .. nope
Truck filled with diesel.. nope
Snacks and water in truck.. nope
Lightbar on truck.. nope

Sand in the back of the truck bed.. yes!!! I have something ready!!!

Ill get diesel during my lunch break.. Putting the plow on takes 15 minutes at most.. so yeah.. im ready 

I got a kick out of my buddy last night.. he hasnt touched his plow since last year.. hasnt started his truck in 2 weeks.. and pulls up.. hooks up the plow.. moves it up and down.. side to side.. all worked.. puts the plow down and parks it.. "Ready to go"

Let the snow Begin! :bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Bigdoghd

Reliable Snow and Ice;1034796 said:


> to all snow plowers... under no circumstances should you do any contracting with
> amazing contractors out of Wis and Oak Park IL..
> 
> I subcontracted to them threw Jill's snow plowing in Dyer IN. and that guy Danny/amazing contractors has bounced every pay check he has given Jill's snow plowing..
> 
> so while we wait to go after that jag off in the courts for the money he owes us..
> 
> I just wanted to let every one know to stay away from that guy... he will stick you in the butt also... and if you did do work for him hit me up and we can get on the same page with the lawyer to recoup money.....


Hehehehe ................. you no need no stinking lawyer!! Go old school


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

FEFMedia;1136510 said:


> Well thats the catch 22.. am i ready?
> 
> Lets see..
> 
> Plow shoes on truck .. nope Nope Me either (Don't use them)
> Plow on truck .. nope Yes on 1 but the other is 2 mins and done
> Truck filled with diesel.. nope Yes in the diesel no in the gasser
> Snacks and water in truck.. nope Not yet either COFFEE brewing soon
> Lightbar on truck.. nope Yes on both
> 
> Sand in the back of the truck bed.. yes!!! I have something ready!!! Yes on both
> 
> Ill get diesel during my lunch break.. Putting the plow on takes 15 minutes at most.. so yeah.. im ready
> 
> I got a kick out of my buddy last night.. he hasnt touched his plow since last year.. hasnt started his truck in 2 weeks.. and pulls up.. hooks up the plow.. moves it up and down.. side to side.. all worked.. puts the plow down and parks it.. "Ready to go"
> 
> Let the snow Begin! :bluebounc:bluebounc


Ok I will be ready after lunch today then... Let it fall from the sky please..


----------



## the new boss 92

does anyone have a soare western controler laying around that works i get barrow for this storm and i can have it back to you monday night? i can put a deposite on it incase something happens to it!


----------



## FEFMedia

the new boss 92;1136544 said:


> my buddy doesnt even have a plow controler yet...... i think hes ready aswell!


whats he going to do? strap a shovel and string to control it on the front of his truck?


----------



## FEFMedia

the new boss 92;1136544 said:


> does anyone have a soare western controler laying around that works i get barrow for this storm and i can have it back to you monday night? i can put a deposite on it incase something happens to it!


Did you notice City of Wheaton put down calcium or magnesium chloride on the main roads? I got that crap all over my driveway now.. argh!


----------



## Bigdoghd

If you guys in the New Lenox area get into a bind shoot me a email, I'm not doing commercial work, but would be glad to back someone up if the get jammed up. I basicly use mine for plowing my long driveway, business and a few friends. Lol sometime have beenknow to stop and just do somebuddy drive, I see struggling.


----------



## Bigdoghd

Dam reading all your guys replys with the snow coming ....... I'm all suited up and no place to race!! 

Plow's on and painted
Trucks gas'd up and ready to go
Strobes and KC lights working
New stereo with back up camera ready

I'm set to go and no place to plow other than my house and business :crying:


----------



## erkoehler

Working on some last minute issues with the salter, and then I'll be ready. Other than:

-Gas/Diesel needed in both trucks
-Ballast need for Chevy
-Bagged salt needs to be loaded in Chevy
-Vbox needs to be filled on the ford
-Fix the vbox spreader controller
-Hook up plow on ford
-And I'm probably forgetting something.


----------



## the new boss 92

fef, i just called him he has a controler now but hes having some wiring issues!!!!! looks like i am going out to franklin park to cover his ass tomarrow night or sunday. i covered him last year and i get what he does each lot for. made 600 in 2 hours last year and he has 3 more small commercials this yearpayuppayup:yow!::yow!:


----------



## the new boss 92

well i just got the call, its kind of nice everything we have nothing needs to be open early and the hoa's we just do he roads!


----------



## DJP2829

erkoehler;1136175 said:


> $1 walkie no longer available. I'm on pay as you go, and will switch to $2 unlimited for snow days.
> 
> I use my Verizon phone for all text and phone.


Boost Mobile does still have the $1/day for the walkie talkie. My company purchased 3 a month ago--just reviewed the bills online, they are showing $1.00 charges on days my guys use the walkie-talkie function only---and another $0.10/min for calls. For $2.00/day it is unlimited phone, text, walkie talkie.


----------



## the new boss 92

FEFMedia;1136555 said:


> Did you notice City of Wheaton put down calcium or magnesium chloride on the main roads? I got that crap all over my driveway now.. argh!


yea they did, carol stream sprayed last night. i dont know what they used but you call call the city and find out allthough they are stubburn pricks and prolly wont tell you lol


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

with the frost line not to deep we better watch how far we push the snow into grass


----------



## the new boss 92

hey brian if i get stuck witch i dont think is possible, ill call you to yank me out.


----------



## Bartlett_2

I still need to gas up and check my blower but other then making up my route sheets, I'm ready to rock and roll tonight!:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## ERWbuilders

Hey anyone looking for a sub in Lake,mchenry Co or Northern chicago land? P.M. me


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

I just picked up 700 lbs of ballast. truck is in the garage to warm up for some Rain-X, window washing, Wiper blades and To check my exhuast hangers! Ill go out at about 5 to fill up the tanks.


----------



## KMBertog

We are all set just still have to put the Daniels on the 924G Cat and deliver it to its location. We had to use the bucket/machine this morning to load limestone screenings for a baseball field job, lol.


----------



## the new boss 92

PabstBlueRibbon;1136752 said:


> I just picked up 700 lbs of ballast. truck is in the garage to warm up for some Rain-X, window washing, Wiper blades and To check my exhuast hangers! Ill go out at about 5 to fill up the tanks.


i just rainexed the hell out of my windows and put new wiperblades on my truck. ill prolly fill up after work and mount the BOSS!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

the new boss 92;1136763 said:


> i just rainexed the hell out of my windows and put new wiperblades on my truck. ill prolly fill up after work and mount the BOSS!


Only way I put the plow on today is if I'm going to the wife's house for some party thing.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Hey I'm looking for a sub in the Woodridge, Willowbrook, Lisle, Downers area. See my post in the employment section if interested. Thanks Mike


----------



## KMBertog

just went and hooked up the plow to my jeep. still need to go pick up new wiper blades and gas her up then i will be good to go. 

just heard they've upped the predictions in some areas. 

this is going to be one good first snow!


----------



## the new boss 92

km what weather sites does your company use for predicting?


----------



## KMBertog

the new boss 92;1136777 said:


> km what weather sites does your company use for predicting?


We subscribe to WeatherCommand. It is a very expensive service, but well worth it considering we need to know weather conditions at every minute of each storm.

It gives us updates every 15 minutes on everything you could ever imagine.

I don't know the cost, but it is very very effective.


----------



## the new boss 92

cause i know that bigger landscape companys cant just play it by ear they have to get it lose if not closer to the predictors to service there costomers!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

KMBertog;1136785 said:


> We subscribe to WeatherCommand. It is a very expensive service, but well worth it considering we need to know weather conditions at every minute of each storm.
> 
> It gives us updates every 15 minutes on everything you could ever imagine.
> 
> I don't know the cost, but it is very very effective.


My friend also uses them. Very good! He shoots me a new text messages every time he gets aupdate.:waving:


----------



## KMBertog

Pushin 2 Please;1136789 said:


> My friend also uses them. Very good! He shoots me a new text messages every time he gets aupdate.:waving:


Yes, WeatherCommand is fantastic. 99% they are spot on the money with any changes to anything.

Better than Skilling who loves to hype everything up like we're going to have Snowmageddon, lol :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

starting up....


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

KMBertog;1136785 said:


> We subscribe to WeatherCommand. It is a very expensive service, but well worth it considering we need to know weather conditions at every minute of each storm.
> 
> It gives us updates every 15 minutes on everything you could ever imagine.
> 
> I don't know the cost, but it is very very effective.


so what time will Chicago land see first flakes?


----------



## Midwest Pond

Plow got hooked up, moved side to side, up and down..... then I look over at my neighbor who just got home from work, and we both knew who the smartest guy in the world was tonight.


MR. FRIGGIN PLOW!!!!!! THATS WHO!!!!!!!


.


----------



## KMBertog

Midwest Pond;1136851 said:


> Plow got hooked up, moved side to side, up and down..... then I look over at my neighbor who just got home from work, and we both knew who the smartest guy in the world was tonight.
> 
> MR. FRIGGIN PLOW!!!!!! THATS WHO!!!!!!!
> 
> .


Mr Plow, that's my name.... That name again, is Mr Plow!


----------



## FEFMedia

Midwest Pond;1136851 said:


> MR. FRIGGIN PLOW!!!!!! THATS WHO!!!!!!!
> 
> .


Ahh yes one of the best shows ever


----------



## the new boss 92

THANK YOU LOWBALLERS!!!!!!!!! just snatched another small commercial lot that a lowballer dissappered from!!!!!!!:yow!::yow!::yow!ayup


----------



## Midwest Pond




----------



## FEFMedia

the new boss 92;1136878 said:


> THANK YOU LOWBALLERS!!!!!!!!! just snatched another small commercial lot that a lowballer dissappered from!!!!!!!:yow!::yow!::yow!ayup


I found your lowballer right here!!! making movies!


----------



## erkoehler

Salt spreader is all fixed!


----------



## Bartlett_2

Last minute loose ends are driving me crazy!


----------



## GMC99

Anybody else see that ford bronco in the ramada inn parking lot on north ave in glendale heights next to the jd byryder, it has mr.plow on it in letters with homer on the back


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well, talk about last minute. We decided to switch out a plow on one of the trucks. The problem is that CPW gave us the wrong mounts. Oh yeah, CPW closes at 5pm. My giy is pulling in there now to pick up the new mounts. Hopefully we will have it on in the next hour. And the delivery of the pusher has been bumped to around 7 or 8pm tonight. This is cutting it too close for me. Not sure when I am going to get sleep!


----------



## Midwest Pond

the low baller vid is great.... lol


bundawgbear!!!!!


----------



## tls22

3-6 for all...starts at 9pm in CHI. End time i think around 8-9am...then watch the lake later in the afternoon...


----------



## snowguys

GMC99;1136983 said:


> Anybody else see that ford bronco in the ramada inn parking lot on north ave in glendale heights next to the jd byryder, it has mr.plow on it in letters with homer on the back


Hahahaha yea I drive past it all the time I work in Addison


----------



## Bartlett_2

GMC99;1136983 said:


> Anybody else see that ford bronco in the ramada inn parking lot on north ave in glendale heights next to the jd byryder, it has mr.plow on it in letters with homer on the back


The guy who owns it either is the manager or owns that Ramada location.


----------



## Bartlett_2

snowguys;1137074 said:


> Hahahaha yea I drive past it all the time I work in Addison


Brian, I left you a message about that lot....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

FYI TO ALL I found this place on line called RCPW replacement commercial parts wharehouse any plow and spreader part needed allows easy look up for all types www.rcpw.com/snowplow


----------



## GMC99

Tom Skilling
While general 4-6 inch snow accumulations are predicted across the Chicago area through tomorrow night--a meso-low could lead to a quick 2-4 additional inches in affected areas later Sat & Sat night--most notably Kenosha, Racine & Milwaukee counties WI and in Cook & Lake Counties IL and the NW Indiana lake snow belt. More tonight on our WGN weather program at 9PM.
9 minutes ago · 97 · Like · Comment

Tom Skilling
Could a "meso-low" enhance snowfall within the larger snow system that's on its way? It may indeed! The wx Sat aft & night would be most affected. Meso-lows are compact disturbances which can lead to hvy bursts of snowl. They mark regions of low-level wind convergence & come together over "warm" lake waters. Such a low is predicted by our hi-res computer models to form over Lake Mich & affect us Sat aft/night.


----------



## Midwest Pond

reporter has update






.


----------



## Bird21

Wow what a day I thought we were ready!!!

My Boss lights didn't work====== over to Master Hitch for a recall zero dollars

1 wheel loader moved out and then go back cuz we had to move it 30 feet wtf.

100 misc things and now home-------- 1 Cocktail and RELAX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swtiih

well guys hope the snow hits us hard and all goes well for everyone. Be safe


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I dont think it will not come just a matter of what time and how long it will go on for depends on who you listen to and watc prediction kinda like pick your posion and go with it


----------



## 84deisel

All trucks have plows on ,all salt trucks are loaded, all of the bobcats are on site, shovelers trucks are stocked and ready and all loaders are ready to go so now it wont snow.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Well i think i have work i got a gig off of craigslist. Plowing 4 lots @ 70.00an hour
waiting to meet tonite we will see i have been applying myself on this site and got nothing but fill ins i started in april


----------



## swtiih

Radar shows it coming


----------



## erkoehler

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1137291 said:


> Well i think i have work i got a gig off of craigslist. Plowing 4 lots @ 70.00an hour
> waiting to meet tonite we will see i have been applying myself on this site and got nothing but fill ins i started in april


Wish I could help you out, just don't have enough work.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Trucks are ready. Just fueled up the last one. Man I hope it hits us, I'm in the hole after these fuel prices! Hope everybody is safe out there and ALL of our equipment works as it should. Going to have a drink with the wife (try and calm down) and its off to bed for me. Have fun, all!:waving:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Truck all fueled,plow on truck and salt and all blowers good to go .Damn this fuel is fricken expensive looks like increase if this damn fuel don't drop a bit!!!! 100.00 for fill up this crap about we need special winter fuel for the enviroment but go over to joiliet and almost 20 cent a gal different :realmad::yow!:


----------



## Gator Guy 26

Who wants a 2 car wide, 2 car long driveway for $25 a plow located in HOFFMAN ESTATES. Just off of Highland, and Golf Road. PM me or I'll check back in an hour.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Momma says Gators are so ornery because they got so many teeth


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Midwest Pond;1137371 said:


> Momma says Gators are so ornery because they got so many teeth


no youngman its the madulaoblingoda lmao:laughing::laughing:


----------



## loaderplower93

what mama don't know wont hurt her


----------



## Bartlett_2

My truck's ready, gassed her up and did a few pre-storm saltings on the per push accounts. Time to wind down and try to sleep! I'll probably be peering out the window every 15 minutes... I don't know about you guys, but I can never sleep before the first storm...


----------



## Bartlett_2

DIRISHMAN;1137332 said:


> Truck all fueled,plow on truck and salt and all blowers good to go .Damn this fuel is fricken expensive looks like increase if this damn fuel don't drop a bit!!!! 100.00 for fill up this crap about we need special winter fuel for the enviroment but go over to joiliet and almost 20 cent a gal different :realmad::yow!:


Amen, I had 1/3 in my tank and it took $86....


----------



## erkoehler

I felt like my debit card was on fire today! It was painful!


----------



## Bartlett_2

erkoehler;1137514 said:


> I felt like my debit card was on fire today! It was painful!


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Gator Guy 26;1137359 said:


> Who wants a 2 car wide, 2 car long driveway for $25 a plow located in HOFFMAN ESTATES. Just off of Highland, and Golf Road. PM me or I'll check back in an hour.


you need 10 posts to use pm's but I am interested

On a side note if I miss my normal job tomorrow im FIRED. Anyone have any job openings? I can fix just about anything lol. Glad I had my dad added to my commercial insurance. Ill run my first account tomorrow then turn things over to him.


----------



## the new boss 92

ek i have thous days and it sucks get back home and wtf were did my money go!!!!!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Ninety-tree seventy-five on fuel tonight. Was not happy


----------



## ao31

Hey guys, I've got a 7'6" Western Ultra Mount on my F350 extended cab and was thinking to move to a little larger plow. Is there an aftermarket kit to extend the width to 8' or 8.5' or do I need to just buy a bigger blade?


----------



## erkoehler

You can add wings to your plow to make it larger.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

i cannt f$$cking sleep so dame tired but cant wait to get out there and get my new plow wet


----------



## ao31

erkoehler;1137630 said:


> You can add wings to your plow to make it larger.


Any recommendations on which and where to acquire theses? Didn't see any on the Western site.


----------



## erkoehler

Time for a nap, later boys! Be safe


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ao31;1137637 said:


> Any recommendations on which and where to acquire theses? Didn't see any on the Western site.


you can get byers pro wings for about 225.00 from cpw in tinley park and have them sent or go on fleabay and get them as well for a little bit less prsport


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

has anyone seen the snow start to fall


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Light snow in landing at home. Good night till 0430


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Dammit I cant Sleep.......... I'm too Excited :laughing:


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*it started*

:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


R&R Yard Design;1137681 said:


> Light snow in landing at home. Good night till 0430


i am near archer & western same thing here looks like a good dusting what time do you think we would have 2 inches


----------



## REAPER

ANNNNNNNNNNNddddddddddd AWAY I GO...............Pre Treat!!!!

Very very light stuff coming down in 60050 @ 11:45 PM CST

See you boys Sunday. Be safe and be profitable. payup


----------



## REAPER

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1137687 said:


> :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc
> 
> i am near archer & western same thing here looks like a good dusting what time do you think we would have 2 inches


7 AM if it stays at this rate.


----------



## jblatti13

got an inch easy here in joliet as of 1230am..
trucks all ready, fluids topped off, plow on and working like a champ.
salt spreader hooked up and ready.

time for some sleep. see you all late tomorrow or sunday!

gas is 2.89 in joliet i believe as of tonite.. what were you guys payin in crook county?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

jblatti13;1137704 said:


> got an inch easy here in joliet as of 1230am..
> trucks all ready, fluids topped off, plow on and working like a champ.
> salt spreader hooked up and ready.
> 
> time for some sleep. see you all late tomorrow or sunday!
> 
> gas is 2.89 in joliet i believe as of tonite.. what were you guys payin in crook county?


is diesel still 321 out by you


----------



## ERWbuilders

Just started to snow here in antioch....just finished up 2 ujoints...got one left i cant take it anymore i need some sleep


----------



## metallihockey88

Geez what a day. Worked 8-7. Threw my blade on. Had to do make some poly shoes for our snowblower and get it goin after not bein used for 2 years since we just got a new driveway so no plowin it this year. Finally ate somethin then off to my hockey game. Hopefully take a 2-3 hour power nap and off to finally make some dough. Aside from plow lights not being adjusted right I'm ready to rock. Be safe everyone and have fun. Let's all strike it rich like we do every year lol


----------



## KMBertog

jblatti13;1137704 said:


> got an inch easy here in joliet as of 1230am..
> trucks all ready, fluids topped off, plow on and working like a champ.
> salt spreader hooked up and ready.
> 
> time for some sleep. see you all late tomorrow or sunday!
> 
> gas is 2.89 in joliet i believe as of tonite.. what were you guys payin in crook county?


"Crook" County is a joke. I topped off my Jeep before heading home Friday night and it was some 3 dollar and change bull....


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

as of 130 am I have an inch in Lockport..

Every one be safe out there.....


----------



## erkoehler

Nap time over, loading up the last of the tools in the truck and the heading in to the shop. Probably call in the help @ 2:30-3am depending on accumulation.


----------



## tls22

erkoehler;1137725 said:


> Nap time over, loading up the last of the tools in the truck and the heading in to the shop. Probably call in the help @ 2:30-3am depending on accumulation.


Same here...plow on and ready to rock...oh wait....is this the jersey thread?


----------



## Propony

2am and only a 1/4" in Rolling Meadows  so much for 3-5".........


----------



## erkoehler

Leaving Bloomingdale now. Probably 3/4" down as of now. City plows are out and already hit my street.


----------



## Propony

Anyone towards Streamwood or Wheeling have a report?


----------



## erkoehler

Streamwood probably just under an inch.


----------



## erkoehler

Propony;1137731 said:


> 2am and only a 1/4" in Rolling Meadows  so much for 3-5".........


There are still some pretty heavy bands by the looks of the radar that are still out west. Hopefully it will pickup a bit in the next hour.

I'm in Prairie Grove and we have over an inch down already. Just called in the troops so that we could get on the lots by 4:30-4:45.


----------



## the new boss 92

we have almost 2 inches i would say in carol stream, im hoping to get out soon just waiting on the call. there have been guys pushing sence 1 in st charles


----------



## erkoehler

the new boss 92;1137745 said:


> we have almost 2 inches i would say in carol stream, im hoping to get out soon just waiting on the call. there have been guys pushing sence 1 in st charles


My 3am update from TLS reported areas down in Peoria with 3-5 on the ground already!


----------



## the new boss 92

it still coming ek, looks like is going to do the old chicago wrap around from the radar. i seen alot of people in st charels moving bobcats and pushers on trailers. makes me think alot of lastminuet contracts!!!!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How much is in Tinley and oak forest


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Ill be rolling in 30min boys. Keep the rubber side down and make that white gold vanish!


----------



## Tired Dog

I need some help! My truck died and I've got lots to plow!
Anyone know where I can rent a truck w/plow? Chicago area - will travel as
far as Joliet.


----------



## tls22

Tired Dog;1137835 said:


> I need some help! My truck died and I've got lots to plow!
> Anyone know where I can rent a truck w/plow? Chicago area - will travel as
> far as Joliet.


Try united rentals


----------



## Wieckster

about 3-4 down hear in Rockford and its still coming down real fine stuff though


----------



## Bigdoghd

About 3-4 inches Brook field and in New Lenox. Started the day off on the wrong foot, over looked checking out the 4x4...........ugh!! 900' drive and no 4x4, needless to say someones head will roll, once I take my own foot out of my a%$ for not checking it myself. Pretty sure a wire got knocked off when doing the back up camera, I hope.

Managed to do the shop lot in 2X4 that was fun, broke one guide pole, no biggy and a foot came loose when I hit a crack or something in the pavement.should be up and running in an hour or so. Let it snow let it snow :bluebounc


----------



## Gator Guy 26

2-3" down in Lake Zurich of very light snow. Supposed to continue through noon today. You guys waiting til it stops or going to make 2 passes?


----------



## the new boss 92

i just rocked a couple accounts but for the most part everything me have is either closed or the contract states when its done snowing


----------



## Midwest Pond

well this storm blows


did a couple but generally waiting Gator


----------



## DistinctiveDave

I ran thru everything once. Now waiting game til snow stops unless someone calls and requests service.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Gator Guy 26;1137922 said:


> 2-3" down in Lake Zurich of very light snow. Supposed to continue through noon today. You guys waiting til it stops or going to make 2 passes?


we're doing both. depends on the client.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Plowed on lot then turned to truck over to the old man. My work is being gay about me not being here, and on top of that they messed my pay check up.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Midwest Pond;1138014 said:


> well this storm blows


NOT!! how are you not getting 2 full runs out of this?


----------



## cplmac

I ran a quick push with salt at about 0730, going to head out for a clean up when the snow stops.


----------



## Midwest Pond

NW Snow Removal;1138093 said:


> NOT!! how are you not getting 2 full runs out of this?


i dont feel charitable with my time just yet, and I have a voodoo woman named Lucille........... not enough snow for 2 passes for my route in some cases...... yearly contracts will only see 1 pass...... why run twice

prsport <<< i'm moonwalking


----------



## FEFMedia

wow.. what a night


----------



## Wieckster

did most of mine have a couple i am waiting til later they arent open today and other wait til they close


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Just finished up mine. Boss was already happy with how one lot was. Told me he had one of his guys has radioed in that we did an awesome job. Got a sweet sweatshirt out of the deal! I hear erik is cover some dudes ass out in Carol Stream. He is on hour 5 of this lot.


----------



## metallihockey88

Anyone with a big vbox or preferably a large dump lookin to throw some salt in carol stream let me know asap. Its a big lot. 847-204-6196 Erik


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

metallihockey88;1138293 said:


> Anyone with a big vbox or preferably a large dump lookin to throw some salt in carol stream let me know asap. Its a big lot. 847-204-6196 Erik


exactly what i meant!


----------



## metallihockey88

Lol been a long day. Trucks gettin worked for 11 hours now. All I gotta say is this thing pushes like a freight train. Pushin some huge runs with a mountain of concrete in front of me with ease. Hopefully finish up soon, finally eat somethin and let me and truck get a quick nap in before cleanups tonight. Hopefullly everyone had a good, uneventful and profitable day


----------



## dlcs

We got between 11-12" here in Sterling. 3 full runs for us counting goimng back tonight.:redbounce


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

I got a few calls for driveways so Ill be back out after work then washing the truck and a re-lube job on the plow along with checking my tie-rods ends!


----------



## REAPER

Ugh, Well this is what I was hoping for since I got the Big Red 1! :salute:
Left the house @ 11PM last night. Got home a hour ago. Doing a road is AWESOME! 
Still have a church lot to finish before 6 AM and a commercial trucking lot has to be open by Monday morn, which I will do tonight. ussmileyflag

Only about 2 hours worth of lunch and power naps. Anyone thinking about Snow-Ex a v-box? Stop thinking and GET ONE! What a awesome tool. And not one damn 50# bag to lift or open!!! 

Not to brag, but I built a hell of a plow truck to work with. 
Thanks again to George at Wicked Warnings for doing the wiring on EVERYTHING! Lights never went dim once and I was running most everything most of the night/day! 

Got a Mexican TV Dinner to eat now then bed till 1AM to go back out! Hope everyone enjoyed the 1st one as much as I did.


----------



## Midwest Pond

dlcs;1138382 said:


> We got between 11-12" here in Sterling. 3 full runs for us counting goimng back tonight.:redbounce


very nice..... congrats!!!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Still out four wheel drive quit on both trucks early


----------



## REAPER

R&R Yard Design;1138530 said:


> Still out four wheel drive quit on both trucks early


That sucks the donkey. Been there. Are you singing "Slip Sliding Away" yet?


----------



## tls22

Glad you guys had fun....reaper glad to hear the big red is a beast.....pics guys or it did not happen..lol


----------



## the new boss 92

i have 4 words for this storm heavy sh!t and poor truck!


----------



## Bartlett_2

Well, I'm back at the shop finished all my lots, looks like I'm through for this storm. Dropped the blade at 4am, had a great day business-wise! But man my arms are hurting from cranking the wheel, that snow was heavy had to keep backing off before I could lift the plow over the curb. Time to do invoices, go home, and go to bed! Hope you all did well today!


----------



## Mark13

the new boss 92;1138615 said:


> i have 4 words for this storm heavy sh!t and poor truck!


I was thinking about that while running my route today. If I was still in my 1/2ton I would have been thinking the same thing while trying to push some of the long runs in my lots. Stuff my old truck would have had trouble pushing I was able to push in scoop easily with the new truck. Stuff like that makes me feel better about the money I spent on it when I can directly compare it to last season doing the same lots with my 1/2ton.


----------



## tls22

Mark13;1138640 said:


> I was thinking about that while running my route today. If I was still in my 1/2ton I would have been thinking the same thing while trying to push some of the long runs in my lots. Stuff my old truck would have had trouble pushing I was able to push in scoop easily with the new truck. *Stuff like that makes me feel better about the money I spent *on it when I can directly compare it to last season doing the same lots with my 1/2ton.


How did the v-plow treat you? Love what you just said there....100% agree


----------



## DCSpecial

Yep, some kind of heavy, wet stuff. Plowed everything this morning through early afternoon......was warm enough here that the lots were all water and nothing was sticking from the little that was falling.


----------



## Mark13

tls22;1138665 said:


> How did the v-plow treat you? Love what you just said there....100% agree


I'm still getting the hang of it. I felt very unproductive trying to get comfortable with it. I was getting used to a new truck that's longer then my old one and a new blade that has alot more options of positioning. Once it all becomes second nature like my old setup I think I'll be able to really cruise with it.


----------



## tls22

Mark13;1138687 said:


> I'm still getting the hang of it. I felt very unproductive trying to get comfortable with it. I was getting used to a new truck that's longer then my old one and a new blade that has alot more options of positioning. Once it all becomes second nature like my old setup I think I'll be able to really cruise with it.


Yeah when i got mine i was told there is a bit of a learning curve....plus like you said you had the truck also.......Any pics? Im sure 1-2 more storms you will have it down pat


----------



## Propony

Thats the hardest I have worked on a 5" total snow fall ever..... 15 hours....UHG.... time for a 14 hour power nap...


----------



## NW Snow Removal

that salt was thirsty today. It drank about 3 inches. Now time for a little rest then a cleanup. this was a good first event given it was a weekend and temperatures rising to 35degF in chicago today, making us all seem like plow allstars. shine on mother nature.


----------



## Mark13

tls22;1138691 said:


> Yeah when i got mine i was told there is a bit of a learning curve....plus like you said you had the truck also.......Any pics? Im sure 1-2 more storms you will have it down pat


I got a picture or two, I'll put them in my thread about getting some use out of my new truck instead of here.


----------



## tls22

Mark13;1138759 said:


> I got a picture or two, I'll put them in my thread about getting some use out of my new truck instead of here.


Sweet...thanks


----------



## erkoehler

So is it officially over? No more lake effect chances?


----------



## Midwest Pond

not for us...... Indiana gets it for the next three days


----------



## DCSpecial

erkoehler,
I think I saw you this AM in Mundelein if you still do the Aldi.


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1138764 said:


> So is it officially over? No more lake effect chances?


You end up salting that lot?


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

that was a crazy storm!, snow totals varied sooo much! ohare had 5.1 oak brook 4.5 gurnee 2 it was wild just got home its 8pm went out at 5am taking a shower and heading back to the shop salt runs at 10pm, no major breakdowns so id say it was ok but not over yet the lots are very icy out there!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

metallihockey88;1138293 said:


> Anyone with a big vbox or preferably a large dump lookin to throw some salt in carol stream let me know asap. Its a big lot. 847-204-6196 Erik


Hopefully you found someone to salt for you this time. Will you be looking for someone in the future. I lost a few accounts last min and might have time to help you out in the future. I have a vmaxx 8500 on a pickup and a f350 with a TC-160 Lightning under tailgate salter. Let me know. I would have called you eariler but I didnt check the site before I went out for round 2.


----------



## metallihockey88

As far as I know erkohler took care of it. Don't plan on doin that lot again. Its a 4-5 acre or so factory and the sub planned on doing it with a 450 dump with no backup apparently so after smokin his trans this mornin I got brought in to do it. A lot for a 3/4 ton woth 8ft blade but after almost 5 hours it was good to go but I don't salt. Ill keep ua in mind if I fall into another situation like that or need a salt sub


----------



## erkoehler

metallihockey88;1138793 said:


> You end up salting that lot?


No...............never called me back. Maybe he didn't like my price??


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Sounds good. My number is 630-774-8763. Thanks


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

hey who was that lot for in carol stream???


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1138847 said:


> No...............never called me back. Maybe he didn't like my price??


Lol yea I had a feelin that might happen why I told ya don't budge on him with price. He dropped the ball bad on that lot already and with it bein 24hr factory he's gonna have a big problem with ice if he already didn't salt


----------



## metallihockey88

ptllandscapeIL;1138860 said:


> hey who was that lot for in carol stream???


Some guy my buddy used to work for but moved on to a bigger better company. Was tryin to get him to do lots in addison, carol stream, wheeling, palatine, des plains. Like one small lot in each town lol


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

do you knwo the guys name or company


----------



## metallihockey88

Yea but not gonna broadcast peoples info all over here. Spmeone steal a factory in carol stream from ya or somethin?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

the new boss 92;1138615 said:


> i have 4 words for this storm heavy sh!t and poor truck!


Rio Heavy



Mark13;1138640 said:


> I was thinking about that while running my route today. If I was still in my 1/2ton I would have been thinking the same thing while trying to push some of the long runs in my lots. Stuff my old truck would have had trouble pushing I was able to push in scoop easily with the new truck. Stuff like that makes me feel better about the money I spent on it when I can directly compare it to last season doing the same lots with my 1/2ton.


I was thankful got the 1 ton that was pushing my 8' western today!



metallihockey88;1138896 said:


> Yea but not gonna broadcast peoples info all over here. Spmeone steal a factory in carol stream from ya or somethin?


I like your style


----------



## erkoehler

Anybody using a salt dogg vbox? Having trouble getting the auger to start with a full load of salt on board.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

wow what a wild day and night got called from 3 new clients as of last minute plowed the airport twice and then the new places then get a call for three apts from my landlord and a pizza place plus all the other stuff I had already just finally sat down as of 1100 ben out since 330am WWHHHEEEEEEEEEEEWW Time for bed and callin it a day


----------



## erkoehler

There's nothing more fun than shoveling out the vbox in to a tailgate salter!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Seriously! That sucks! I'll take that vbox off ur hands for ya then


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh yeah, I love cleanups! They r awesome with only 3 hours sleep over the last 45 hours! Thank god for coffee. But I can say that the new pusher saved our butts. Its awesome! I'll get pics up soon


----------



## erkoehler

Sullivan, I about unstrapped it on the highway


----------



## erkoehler

Sullivan, I about unstrapped it on the highway


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1139093 said:


> Oh yeah, I love cleanups! They r awesome with only 3 hours sleep over the last 45 hours! Thank god for coffee. But I can say that the new pusher saved our butts. Its awesome! I'll get pics up soon


i hear that...time for a nap before the honeydo's strat in


----------



## Midwest Pond

erkoehler;1139085 said:


> There's nothing more fun than shoveling out the vbox in to a tailgate salter!


sorry to hear......


----------



## DistinctiveDave

erkoehler;1139085 said:


> There's nothing more fun than shoveling out the vbox in to a tailgate salter!


Been there done that with my Snow Ex, once or twice. I got different salt this year and didnt put the correct baffle in. I dont know anything about the salt doggs so I cant help you. But I got all treated salt this year and its very wet and heavy, so there is an extended baffle so not as much salt comes in contact with the auger. Box works AWESOME now. Good luck, im sure you will figure it out.


----------



## The Garden Guru

how many tons of bulk are you guys holding in the Snow Ex & Salt Dogg Boxes? I've had a few new guys coming in saying they hold 2 tons and I don't think that is the case and they are overloading the trucks


----------



## SnowMatt13

+/- 4" by the border.
Had some minor issues, biggest being a speed sensor on an auger motor which went out so I had one truck without a salter.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well fairly good storm tho i never got called out to do clean up's which kinda sucks cause the lot's i went too it was still snowing pretty good so i pushed 3 inchs and when i left there was already an inch on the ground.....


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

and now i need to find a warm place to drop my blade let it dry and paint the front of the blade cause the plastic **** i bought to cover the face cracked off so it really looks like **** now.... should have just painted it in the first place....


----------



## the new boss 92

i have never had a problem pushing snow..... 4lo 2 gear sideways..... wouldnt even move in 4 high. i also had about 5-600 lbs in the bed. i also lost my plow guid discovered our new hoa sucks ass. my cltch was getting hot to the point were it wouldnt go in gear........Dropped my driveshaft at the end of the day...... if pushing snow was as hard as last night i would have quit already, the more and more i think about how bad i beat the tar out of my half ton i am thankful it hasnt majorly broke yesterday cause i deffinetly pissed her off yesterday!


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Lots were ICY as hell with the freezeback. Be careful out there on untreated lots.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

erkoehler;1139009 said:


> Anybody using a salt dogg vbox? Having trouble getting the auger to start with a full load of salt on board.


gotta close the front baffle otherwise while traveling the salt will settle around the auger. good luck.


----------



## the new boss 92

and to rise my blood presure even more i showed up at my account that out of my way and some one was there doing half hour after i got the call!!!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good morning guys!:waving: What a storm to start the season.payup Can't wait till the Bears come on. Time to watch some football with my eyes closed and beer I won't even get to enjoy. 6-8 hours of sleep in the past two days. Sounds like more measurable snow on Thursday night and Friday. Eric, get that V-box up and going!:waving:


----------



## tls22

Pushin 2 Please;1139318 said:


> Good morning guys!:waving: What a storm to start the season.payup Can't wait till the Bears come on. Time to watch some football with my eyes closed and beer I won't even get to enjoy. 6-8 hours of sleep in the past two days. Sounds like more measurable snow on Thursday night and Friday. Eric, get that V-box up and going!:waving:


lol...how excited where you when you drop the blade for the first time?


----------



## FEFMedia

clean up was fantastic for the most part. course when i went behind one of my accounts that was a sheet of ice and smacking the blade into the curb wasnt side nice.. nothing major but a 5 mph hit still hurts.

I am just glad its over for the weekend. truck sure did get a work out.. the good thing is. i made all my Christmas money in one weekend..


----------



## tls22

FEFMedia;1139325 said:


> clean up was fantastic for the most part. course when i went behind one of my accounts that was a sheet of ice and smacking the blade into the curb wasnt side nice.. nothing major but a 5 mph hit still hurts.
> 
> I am just glad its over for the weekend. truck sure did get a work out.. the good thing is. i made all my Christmas money in one weekend..


Glad you did not sell it.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

i had now freeze back on the 1 lot i do i am using magic salt i gotta say a frist i didnt like it at all but when i went back on a second push the lot was 80% melted and the lot is shinny black

i had a guy that i help out and (no disrpect) you could have a ice skatting party on all the lots


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

tls22;1139324 said:


> lol...how excited where you when you drop the blade for the first time?


I've been waiting for this storm since our last measurable snow back on Feburary 25th! To say the least, I was excited!:waving:


----------



## lawninc

What a sh!t way to start my season. I was on with a so called reputible company. Took all the steps and went to every meeting they had. Sent a number of subs his way and guess what, No call. The funny thing is he called all the other guys I sent him but not me. I was up at 4:00am when he called my other drivers waiting for the call and nothing. I called him many times and sent many emails with no responce. I waited and waited then I decided to just show up. when I got to the lots they were done. WTF!!!!!!! If you don't need me just call and let me know. I'm not the type of person to bash anyone on the forum so I will leave the name out for now. I guess It's time to get revenge  Did anyone else have this happen yet this season? Sorry, I'm mad as hell right now. My family and I count on this to survive. I just wanted to vent. The nice thing is while I was not working I picked up a few nice lots while I was driving around looking for the messy lots. I hope ya'll have a great season!!!! Be safe!!!!


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

first off LAWNINC

best choice you will ever make hiniker plows are JUNK!

next,going out now at 11am to spot salt lots were icy as hell last night sun is out now so im going to take advantage


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

i'm looking for some one that has a warm garage that i can get my plow to dry off and paint 
it's just the face so it's nothing huge


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Reliable Snow and Ice;1139463 said:


> i'm looking for some one that has a warm garage that i can get my plow to dry off and paint
> it's just the face so it's nothing huge


i should have never bought that plastic face sheet crap....


----------



## lawninc

PTL. I hate my Hinikers. I bought them because I got a killer deal on them. All my other trucks have Westerns now. 
Second. I just got back from touching up my current lots. I went out at 6 to hit them before traffic started to drive them. 
Best of Luck.


----------



## lawninc

Well, I just spoke with the office person at the company. They told me that another company did the lots I was to do. I will give them a free pass as of now. I just wish they would have called. I know everyone is super busy when the snow is flying but a quick call or email could have saved a huge headache. I'll keep ya'll posted on the outcome.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Great first snow to start the seaon to bad all my money made is going to fix the truck  bad wheel bearing and lost reverse  but thats part of the game.


----------



## the new boss 92

people keep telling me we are supposse to get more snow monday night? WTF and one else hear this?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

lawninc;1139484 said:


> PTL. I hate my Hinikers. I bought them because I got a killer deal on them. All my other trucks have Westerns now.
> Second. I just got back from touching up my current lots. I went out at 6 to hit them before traffic started to drive them.
> Best of Luck.


Yes Hinikers are horrible. Good call to go all Western! Good luck with your troubles.


dheavychevy38;1139493 said:


> Great first snow to start the seaon to bad all my money made is going to fix the truck  bad wheel bearing and lost reverse  but thats part of the game.


Sorry to hear about your wheel bearing. Like you said, have to spend it to make it!


the new boss 92;1139566 said:


> people keep telling me we are supposse to get more snow monday night? WTF and one else hear this?


No. Next snow chance I heard was Thursday night. Monday night sure would be nice!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Reliable Snow and Ice;1139468 said:


> i should have never bought that plastic face sheet crap....


You willing to make the drive up? my garage is tight but it is heated!

Also My truck was running super hot from account to account we took the grill off to get air flow into the radiator!

My snow fall totals were as follows:

2 Commerical Lots
12 Driveways 
1 Library.

Truck ran from 6am - 5:30pm


----------



## erkoehler

Wow, I'm beat. Being sick and trying to run the weekend on just a few hours of sleep sucks.


----------



## GMC99

Anybody have a transfer case for a 1996 dodge 1500?? Got 6 hours in yesterday and now mines stuck in neutral and making some not so pleasant noises


----------



## Midwest Pond

the new boss 92;1139566 said:


> people keep telling me we are supposse to get more snow monday night? WTF and one else hear this?


boss.... its all Northwest Indiana..... I think we're dry for a bit now


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

PabstBlueRibbon;1139593 said:


> You willing to make the drive up? my garage is tight but it is heated!
> 
> Also My truck was running super hot from account to account we took the grill off to get air flow into the radiator!
> 
> My snow fall totals were as follows:
> 
> 2 Commerical Lots
> 12 Driveways
> 1 Library.
> 
> Truck ran from 6am - 5:30pm


thank's but i'm just going to paint it here at the house.... and running how hot??? any thing over 210 220?


----------



## nevrnf

GMC99 PM sent


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Reliable Snow and Ice;1139654 said:


> thank's but i'm just going to paint it here at the house.... and running how hot??? any thing over 210 220?


H on the dash gauge


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wow, what happened to the second and third quarter? And for that matter halftime? Must have watched it all with my eyes closed.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

score please?


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1139716 said:


> Wow, what happened to the second and third quarter? And for that matter halftime? Must have watched it all with my eyes closed.


I hear it was a good game, I wouldn't know, slept through most of it.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Bear win 24-20


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

we spanked the eagles but could "bearly" beat the lions?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ok primed and painted..... Why couldn't I have just done that before....

Tho next Season I will have to get a new face cause this one is shot..
just hope it will last the season......


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

PabstBlueRibbon;1139674 said:


> H on the dash gauge


ok that doesnt tell me much... well is the plow across the whole front of the truck when driving??

try just lifting it enough off the ground enough to drive with out it touching the ground or driving with it angled to one side or the other. to get some air flow in...

mine will run hotter when interstate driving 210 - 225 deg. I have an aftermarket gauge cause air flow is blocked so I'll lower it where it's about 3 inchs off the ground.. yes when i hit bigger bumps it does some time's hit the ground.

have you tested your coolant?? and what pressure is your cap?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Reliable Snow and Ice;1139826 said:


> ok that doesnt tell me much... well is the plow across the whole front of the truck when driving??
> 
> try just lifting it enough off the ground enough to drive with out it touching the ground or driving with it angled to one side or the other. to get some air flow in...
> 
> mine will run hotter when interstate driving 210 - 225 deg. I have an aftermarket gauge cause air flow is blocked so I'll lower it where it's about 3 inchs off the ground.. yes when i hit bigger bumps it does some time's hit the ground.
> 
> have you tested your coolant?? and what pressure is your cap?


I run it almost dragging the ground, Im getting my aftermarket gauges for xmas. Just replaced cap 2 months ago with OEM, I believe that that was 13psi.

You should let me buy that bio off you in the summer im even willing to help make it with you!


----------



## tls22

Try putting in a new extreme clutch fan


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

PabstBlueRibbon;1139849 said:


> I run it almost dragging the ground, Im getting my aftermarket gauges for xmas. Just replaced cap 2 months ago with OEM, I believe that that was 13psi.
> 
> You should let me buy that bio off you in the summer im even willing to help make it with you!


yeah try getting a new fan clutch it's might be bad.. you can also try a 16 lb cap. it's what i run...

and sure we can work some thing out on the bio... start looking for a bed tank so you can get 100 gallons at a crack from me


----------



## REAPER

Nice to meet a fellow Plowsite member while out doing clean-ups today. Shout out to DAB again. To bad it was doing the lot he had last year. Is always good to meet a decent person. :salute:

Hope everyone got salt down. It is freaking cold!


----------



## the new boss 92

no more snow for atleast a week unless its powder, my poor truck needs a break!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

the new boss 92;1140209 said:


> no more snow for atleast a week unless its powder, my poor truck needs a break!


"Your truck needs a break!" Break time is in July! Sorry brother, but no break time allowed around here.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

The Garden Guru;1139235 said:


> how many tons of bulk are you guys holding in the Snow Ex & Salt Dogg Boxes? I've had a few new guys coming in saying they hold 2 tons and I don't think that is the case and they are overloading the trucks


I can put 2 tons in my snow ex, its a 1.5 cu yd vbox, which equals about 2 tons full. I try not to load that heavy, but sometimes you just have to.

Overloaded?-I dont know what you mean? Is it bad that my hitch is dragging making sparks, my rear tires are almost flat from the weight and my headlights are pointed so far up in the air it looks like northern lights?


----------



## the new boss 92

SullivanSeptic;1140219 said:


> "Your truck needs a break!" Break time is in July! Sorry brother, but no break time allowed around here.


im not going to lie this storm was heavy to the point were im going to say without holding back, I BEAT THE **** OUT OF MY TRUCK, ill be ready for more friday!!!!!!


----------



## Midwest Pond

Midwest Pond.....we're the Cialis of snowplowing


I'm ready anytime!!!


.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I hear ya. Just giving you some crap. It was heavy stuff. It was the first snow with my new MVP and with it in scoop mode, my duramax had a load on it. But having a diesel makes a huge difference. I've plowed with a half ton and I willnever go back. I would demolish your truck. I tend to plow like a maniac. "If it ain't broken, you ain't doing it right" Thats my motto for most of my machines and trucks. I beat on them. They were built to get beat on. Thats why they are trucks.


----------



## dlcs

i know there is a slight chance for snow thurs. night but what have you guys heard for next weekend. Our forcast in the northwest part of the state says snow all next weekend. Just wondering what any of you have heard? My bank account is crying more money, its got the taste of money after this last storm.:redbounce


----------



## the new boss 92

SullivanSeptic;1140219 said:


> "Your truck needs a break!" Break time is in July! Sorry brother, but no break time allowed around here.





SullivanSeptic;1140253 said:


> I hear ya. Just giving you some crap. It was heavy stuff. It was the first snow with my new MVP and with it in scoop mode, my duramax had a load on it. But having a diesel makes a huge difference. I've plowed with a half ton and I willnever go back. I would demolish your truck. I tend to plow like a maniac. "If it ain't broken, you ain't doing it right" Thats my motto for most of my machines and trucks. I beat on them. They were built to get beat on. Thats why they are trucks.


yea i know, im not going to lie either i give my stuff a run for its money. the money is almost out on the little chevy that can:laughing:. im going topick up something newer in the spring and its not going to have sparkplugs i know that much as of right now! hope you have a good winter this year sully. btw what size mvp you get 9'5?


----------



## the new boss 92

dlcs i hope we get a couple nice white weekends. im also going to try and get some more diveways for myself for some side money.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

HEY SULLIVAN sounds like the way your talkin you could almost be OLD DOGGS step son because I thought he was the only one who beat the [email protected]#$%p out of his stuff and broke it hahaha LMAO:laughing::laughing: so may we call you LIL DOGG


----------



## SullivanSeptic

the new boss 92;1140303 said:


> yea i know, im not going to lie either i give my stuff a run for its money. the money is almost out on the little chevy that can:laughing:. im going topick up something newer in the spring and its not going to have sparkplugs i know that much as of right now! hope you have a good winter this year sully. btw what size mvp you get 9'5?


No, I got an 8'5". Bought it on here from a guy in WI. Only one year old. Got a smokin deal on it. Someone on here had to have seen it for sale. It had a broken trip edge. I just had brackets recut and welded and it was as good as new. And it came with Western wings. I just have the wings sitting in the shop, but they were free when I bought it so why not.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRISHMAN;1140338 said:


> HEY SULLIVAN sounds like the way your talkin you could almost be OLD DOGGS step son because I thought he was the only one who beat the [email protected]#$%p out of his stuff and broke it hahaha LMAO:laughing::laughing: so may we call you LIL DOGG


I'll give old dogg a run for his money on over working equipment. I abuse my stuff. My Chevy has 80,000 hard miles on it. I figure the truck has paid for itself twice over already. And its only 3.5 years old.

We used to buy New holland equipment. And New Holland sent out their engineers for a week to watch us dig with our backhoe because we broke almost everything on it in the first 3 years. They used us as research and design. The main reason they came out was because we stapped our boom, clean in half, three times in 3 months. A lot of the design changes in their booms were due to us. At least thats what the engineer told me.


----------



## the new boss 92

sullivan let meknow were you trade you truck in at, i would hate to buy it and post pictures for you to tell me that was yours and had more fun and the motor is going out!!!!! jk hope you have fune this winter, i also seen the add of the western you bought looked like a good ass deal to me!


----------



## erkoehler

Anybody have any lots in Zion? I'm debating sending a guy out to check the lot, I'm worried about refreezing and ice. Salted heavy over night last night but didn't make it back during the day to check it.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ok guys just seen channel 2 weather for the week. This guy is sayin 1 to 3 thurs into FRI and SUNDAY ANOTHER 3TO 6 INCHER into MONDAY :bluebounc COOOOOOOOL :bluebounc:bluebounc LET IT SNOW:waving:


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

tls22;1139915 said:


> Try putting in a new extreme clutch fan





Reliable Snow and Ice;1139946 said:


> yeah try getting a new fan clutch it's might be bad.. you can also try a 16 lb cap. it's what i run...
> 
> and sure we can work some thing out on the bio... start looking for a bed tank so you can get 100 gallons at a crack from me


I checked the fan clutch when I had the belt off the other day it spun really slow like it should. I had no heating problems when pushing the snow just going from account to account. I would like to replace the radiator in the spring.

As for the Bio I almost put a 110 transfer in the bed this summer but could not justify it. If we strike a deal you just have gave me a very great reason to do so!


----------



## the new boss 92

bs but i believe you, thats fing awsome, im going to be getting awsome paycheck if this keeps up!!!!!!


----------



## tls22

PabstBlueRibbon;1140437 said:


> I checked the fan clutch when I had the belt off the other day it spun really slow like it should. I had no heating problems when pushing the snow just going from account to account. I would like to replace the radiator in the spring.
> 
> As for the Bio I almost put a 110 transfer in the bed this summer but could not justify it. If we strike a deal you just have gave me a very great reason to do so!


I had a over heating issue in my truck....it was fine when i was plowimng snow, your blade is mostly down and ur getting more air into the grill. Job to job was my problem.....i was up to 210. I went to pep boys got a extreme fan clutch. I have not had a problem since. I too try all the blade postions and etc....i would go get a clutch fan tomorrow if i where you


----------



## Midwest Pond

just saw the futurecast on Channel 5..... and Thursday night into Friday looks promising so far..... but too far out, but it was tapping some Gulf moisture


gl


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

tls22;1140444 said:


> I had a over heating issue in my truck....it was fine when i was plowimng snow, your blade is mostly down and ur getting more air into the grill. Job to job was my problem.....i was up to 210. I went to pep boys got a extreme fan clutch. I have not had a problem since. I too try all the blade postions and etc....i would go get a clutch fan tomorrow if i where you


when i have the money for it. I also have never flushed the coolant either. truck runs on the cold side normally.


----------



## tls22

PabstBlueRibbon;1140448 said:


> when i have the money for it. I also have never flushed the coolant either. truck runs on the cold side normally.


Yeah because you dont have a 8 foot piece of steel in front of it......Im not trying to be harsh, i just know how frustrating that problem is.....man i think its getting me upset.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

tls22;1140451 said:


> Yeah because you dont have a 8 foot piece of steel in front of it......Im not trying to be harsh, i just know how frustrating that problem is.....man i think its getting me upset.


well maybe in the new year


----------



## erkoehler

One crew out this evening salting some slick spots. 

Snow later this week would be sweet!


----------



## REAPER

The Garden Guru;1139235 said:


> how many tons of bulk are you guys holding in the Snow Ex & Salt Dogg Boxes? I've had a few new guys coming in saying they hold 2 tons and I don't think that is the case and they are overloading the trucks


Snow-Ex 8500, Had it heaped with over 2 yards weighing well over 2 ton. Plus weight of the v-box and wet system is another 1,000 lbs.

I do not suggest this for anyone with a stock set-up tho.


----------



## REAPER

tls22;1140451 said:


> Yeah because you dont have a 8 foot piece of steel in front of it......Im not trying to be harsh, i just know how frustrating that problem is.....man i think its getting me upset.


You can lead a horse to water............ :redbounce

Kids will never learn............. :bluebounc

Penny wise, pound foolish.......... purplebou

Very 1st thing I did with new truck was the extreme fan clutch ($265) and 200 amp Alt. wesport


----------



## nevrnf

REAPER;1140580 said:


> Very 1st thing I did with new truck was the extreme fan clutch ($265) and 200 amp Alt. wesport


I agree. I have been running 200+ amp alts for the last 7 years on my last 3 trucks. You can never have too much charging ability or too much airflow.


----------



## NoFearDeere

Anyone know where I can get a plow blade setup for my skid loader? I dont want to buy new but I do need one.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

NoFearDeere;1140641 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a plow blade setup for my skid loader? I dont want to buy new but I do need one.


i have a friend that might be selling one... 
give him a call Ken at innovative deck's 708 932-1924
tell him nick gave you his number


----------



## DIRISHMAN

hey reliable I happen to live over by your buddy at the deck place and he had it out for a while in front and i think he sold it because it is no lnger outfront and I did see some guys lookin at it Just a freindly FYI


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Just saw connrad on channel 9 and he sayin thursday into friday a inch or two and a better accumulation sat into sunday 3 to 6 possible :bluebounc


----------



## the new boss 92

i hope everything pans out!!!!!! no more of that wet **** im tired of it!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

The new Ford plowed flawlessly!!!!!! Just have to get use to the bigger size and new blind spots the Dodge didn't have. Plowed mostly in 2WD. But when in 4WD she never broke a sweat...


----------



## Midwest Pond

What the end of a plow night looks like.......

.


----------



## the new boss 92

Midwest Pond;1140831 said:


> What the end of a plow night looks like.......
> 
> .


:laughing:


----------



## DCSpecial

I'm ready for the next round.......just need to wash the truck. 

And want to install my new 6" black exhaust tip.....polished tip bothers me a lot now with the black wheels, I think I have issues LOL


----------



## NoFearDeere

I gotta get a few things to take care of before the next one but that freakin storm sucked. Slip sliding all over the place!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Trucks, plows and spreaders are all washed and put away. Lets hope we have to put everything back on Thursday!


----------



## erkoehler

Finishing all the route sheets and paperwork now. It was a fun storm, eliminating the head aches from the vbox will save me a ton of time and $$$$ next go around.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1140968 said:


> Finishing all the route sheets and paperwork now. It was a fun storm, eliminating the head aches from the vbox will save me a ton of time and $$$$ next go around.


Doing paperwork tonight after work. Not my favorite part of snowplowing.


----------



## the new boss 92

ahh the only reason i love working for someone is only filling out my hour sheet and getting the piece of paper with correct amount in a couple weeks!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

REAPER;1140580 said:


> You can lead a horse to water............ :redbounce
> 
> Kids will never learn............. :bluebounc
> 
> Penny wise, pound foolish.......... purplebou
> 
> Very 1st thing I did with new truck was the extreme fan clutch ($265) and 200 amp Alt. wesport





nevrnf;1140609 said:


> I agree. I have been running 200+ amp alts for the last 7 years on my last 3 trucks. You can never have too much charging ability or too much airflow.


You smart ass' want to find me this EXTREME fan clutch? I look at pep boys and nothing. I notice that you also have way new trucks then mine!

Also I have a leaking trans line. Looks like ill be fixing that this afternoon


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Dealer part I think let me know make model and engine size I will see if my buddy can get one


----------



## REAPER

PabstBlueRibbon;1140986 said:


> You smart ass' want to find me this EXTREME fan clutch? I look at pep boys and nothing. I notice that you also have way new trucks then mine!
> 
> Also I have a leaking trans line. Looks like ill be fixing that this afternoon


Dude, After driving old trucks most of my life I do not feel sorry for a 93 except it is a ford. My old back-up trucks 1988 and 1989 GMC's both had the HD fan clutch. The 98 RAM I still have got a HD fan clutch and now my 6 year old 2004 has the HD fan clutch. Call your dealer. NAPA may have one as well. I am sure if I was able to locate one for all the past trucks I have had you can as well. 
I have purcashed all of mine from the dealers tho not NAPA.

If you want to PM and get my e-mail then do a $20 paypal credit I will do a parts search for you. 



R&R Yard Design;1141043 said:


> Dealer part I think let me know make model and engine size I will see if my buddy can get one


Exactly, dealer part in all probability. ussmileyflag


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

REAPER;1141086 said:


> Dude, After driving old trucks most of my life I do not feel sorry for a 93 except it is a ford. My old back-up trucks 1988 and 1989 GMC's both had the HD fan clutch. The 98 RAM I still have got a HD fan clutch and now my 6 year old 2004 has the HD fan clutch. Call your dealer. NAPA may have one as well. I am sure if I was able to locate one for all the past trucks I have had you can as well.
> I have purcashed all of mine from the dealers tho not NAPA.
> 
> If you want to PM and get my e-mail then do a $20 paypal credit I will do a parts search for you.
> 
> Exactly, dealer part in all probability. ussmileyflag


http://www.napaonline.com/Search/De...=599001+101993+50028+2028036+4028048+5999999#

this?


----------



## REAPER

PabstBlueRibbon;1141132 said:


> http://www.napaonline.com/Search/De...=599001+101993+50028+2028036+4028048+5999999#
> 
> this?


Yes, that is the HD clutch for your ford. I have heard of a "extreme duty" but have always asked and bought the HD. May call your dealer, ask for the price and then tell em what NAPA is selling for. See if they will match or come close. I have always believed dealer stock is better for most parts. That is a personal preference. :salute:

When I got the one for my 2004 Chevy they had a specific fan clutch that is part of the snow plow prep package. That is what I replaced the "stock" one with.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CHICAGO/ROMEOVILLE IL
343 PM CST MON DEC 6 2010

ILZ003>006-008-010>014-019>023-032-033-039-INZ001-002-010-011-019-
072145-
WINNEBAGO-BOONE-MCHENRY-LAKE ILLINOIS-OGLE-LEE-DE KALB-KANE-
DUPAGE-COOK-LA SALLE-KENDALL-GRUNDY-WILL-KANKAKEE-LIVINGSTON-
IROQUOIS-FORD-LAKE INDIANA-PORTER-NEWTON-JASPER-BENTON-
343 PM CST MON DEC 6 2010 /443 PM EST MON DEC 6 2010/

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTH CENTRAL ILLINOIS...
NORTHEAST ILLINOIS AND NORTHWEST INDIANA.

.DAY ONE...TONIGHT.

LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS WILL CONTINUE ACROSS PORTER COUNTY
INDIANA. LIGHT ACCUMULATIONS ARE POSSIBLE ACROSS THE NORTHEASTERN
PORTION OF THE COUNTY.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...TUESDAY THROUGH SUNDAY.

THERE IS A CHANCE OF A LIGHT MIX OF SNOW...SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN ON
THURSDAY AND THURSDAY NIGHT.

THERE IS THE POTENTIAL OF SIGNIFICANT PRECIPITATION ON SATURDAY AND
SUNDAY. AT THIS TIME THE TRACK OF THE STORM IS UNCERTAIN.
DEPENDING ON THE TRACK...PRECIPITATION COULD BE IN THE FORM OF
SNOW...SLEET AND RAIN.



rain,rain,rain......go the ****away


----------



## swtiih

When the weather men start talking about coming storms it gets people to pickup the phone.
Below are snow totals from this past weekend.

OFFICIAL NWS REPORTS

CHICAGO OHARE 5.1
ROCKFORD 6.7
NWS ROMEOVILLE 5.8

COOPERATIVE OBSERVER REPORTS

NORTHEAST ILLINOIS...
BOTANIC GARDENS 4.7
MIDWAY 3SW 3.3
BATAVIA 4.1
CHANNAHON 4.8
COAL CITY 4NNW 6.4
DEKALB 5.0
ELBURN 4.5
ELGIN 3.3
GENOA 5.1
JOLIET 2N 4.7
LA GRANGE 4.8
LANSING 3.0
LISLE MORTN ARB 3.0
MARSEILLES 6.0
MENDOTA 5.3
MUNDELEIN 3.4
NEWARK 2SSE 4.7
OAK BROOK 4.3
OTTAWA 4SW 7.0
PARK FOREST 3.0
PEOTONE 4.3
PERU 7.8
PLAINFIELD 4.5
PLANO 5.6
ST CHARLES 7NW 3.5
STREAMWOOD 3.5
STREATOR 6.0
WINFIELD 3.7
WOODSTOCK 5NW 3.4

NORTHWEST ILLINOIS...
PAW PAW 6.2
ROCKFORD 4NNW 5.2
ROSCOE 4.0

NORTHWEST INDIANA...
LOWELL 3.1
MOROCCO 4.0
REMINGTON 3.7
RENSSELAER 3.5

EASTERN ILLINOIS...
BOURBONNAIS 4.7
CHATSWORTH 6.0
HERSCHER 6.1
MILFORD 5NW 5.7
ST ANNE 4.9

CHICAGO AREA AND ROCKFORD AREA SNOW TEAM REPORTS
BEACH PARK 3.6
BEECHER 3.7
DOWNERS GROVE 3.8
GRAYSLAKE 3.7
PEOTONE 4.0
PLAINFIELD 4SW 5.4
WILLOWBROOK 4.1
WOODSTOCK 3.2
HIGHLAND IN 2.8


----------



## swtiih

Another weekend event would be great.


----------



## JERRYJMJ

x 2 :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Midwest Pond

the weekend storm looks very promising



I hope this Thursday event pans out too.......


----------



## erkoehler

Skilling has the 7 day forecast coming up!


----------



## KJ Cramer

That was a fun little event, hoping for some more this weekend :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc.

On a separate note, I'm livid at two locations of a certain restaurant in Waukegan and Zion, it has a little spanish speaking dog as its mascot it says Yo Quero **** ****, and has a giant bell as its logo, anyways I show up to plow both lots on Saturday morning and apparently they have signed 2-3 contracts for this season for snow services, so needless to say I lost both lots, with no prior notice and all I get is a small cancellations fee, now, after the fact. I think I need to up my cancellation fee to be the same as if I just did it. this is going to put a dent in my pocket over the course of this winter. I don't really hold it against the guy who is currently doing them but to the supervisor of those locations, I'd really like to meet him on a nice dark snowy back alley. So if anyone has too many lots (if there is such a thing) in that area or north, I'd be willing to pick them up for cheap, I still have some others in that area.


----------



## ERWbuilders

KJ Cramer;1141345 said:


> That was a fun little event, hoping for some more this weekend :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc.
> 
> On a separate note, I'm livid at two locations of a certain restaurant in Waukegan and Zion, it has a little spanish speaking dog as its mascot it says Yo Quero **** ****, and has a giant bell as its logo, anyways I show up to plow both lots on Saturday morning and apparently they have signed 2-3 contracts for this season for snow services, so needless to say I lost both lots, with no prior notice and all I get is a small cancellations fee, now, after the fact. I think I need to up my cancellation fee to be the same as if I just did it. this is going to put a dent in my pocket over the course of this winter. I don't really hold it against the guy who is currently doing them but to the supervisor of those locations, I'd really like to meet him on a nice dark snowy back alley. So if anyone has too many lots (if there is such a thing) in that area or north, I'd be willing to pick them up for cheap, I still have some others in that area.


Welcome to waukegan. It sucks dont it. I had a mexican try to steal my accounts while i was there plowing for $15 a lot for a 4 unit appartment wtf is this place coming too


----------



## ERWbuilders

Off subject i know dont get mad but..does anyone have a 94-97 ford dana 60 front axle with 3.54 gears for sale by chance?


----------



## KJ Cramer

True and I've plowed places in Waukegan and zion for years, and I've lost places before to cheaper service, but how can a person knowingly sign more than one contract for the same service, not call the losing person(s), and just expect it to be no big deal, and once your signed, that should mean something, not still go out and get some more. Stupid people really piss me off!


----------



## ERWbuilders

yea i hear ya on the stupid people parti think im going to migrate to where the money is at like mchenry or cook county...maybe if i get set up there ill set ya up for my accounts in wauk next year. its a 3.5 hr route at roughly $400 a push...isnt there legalities for crap like that?


----------



## KJ Cramer

That'd be nice and please do keep me in mind, I'd be happy to. As for the legalities, I don't know, I think all I can do and did do is enforce the early cancellation fee. On top of that by the time it would get through the legal system in will have cost me far more than the accounts would have made and it wouldn't be resolved until probably next winter.


----------



## ERWbuilders

yea thats true. It sucks being a contractor sometimes.


----------



## KJ Cramer

ERWbuilders;1141401 said:


> yea thats true. It sucks being a contractor sometimes.


Yeah, no sheet:realmad: but other times it definitely has its perks and I wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## ERWbuilders

and thats a FACT


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1141323 said:


> the weekend storm looks very promising
> 
> I hope this Thursday event pans out too.......


 im not 100% sure where, but they will need a yard stick to measure snow this weekend


----------



## Midwest Pond

this weekend will thin out the low ballers


I lost two accounts to a pickup full of "gentlemen" with shovels...... hope we get buried..... lets see them shovel their route


they have a local route where they are shoveling driveways for $20 bucks a piece...... lmao...... they wont last and if they do...I tip my hat at their determination


.


----------



## erkoehler

How much are you guys hearing for this weekend? Are we talking epic amounts?


----------



## Midwest Pond

depends on the track, but 6+ is coming this way


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm hearing it could be a big one. But evryone knows its WAY to early to predict anything. For all anyone knows, it will be sunny and 70 degrees on saturday. But I am still holding onto hope for it to pan out.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Yup outlook looks good!


----------



## Mark13

It'll snow for sure now, truck's broken and not sure what's wrong with it. Something is starving it for fuel and being gelled up is most likely not the cause. And the fuel filter on the motor is about 2 weeks old and the one on the frame is about 2 months old. Fun and games I tell ya. To bad it's stuck 25 miles away from me until at least tomorrow night.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Mark tell us what it is doing.


----------



## Mark13

R&R Yard Design;1141673 said:


> Mark tell us what it is doing.


Cutting in and out. It'll idle for 20 minutes sometimes, other times it won't idle for 3 seconds. Sometimes it'll go down the road fine for a few miles, other times you can't make it 100'. Once it shuts off sometimes it will restart instantly other times you have to wait a while and then it'll go. Throttle position has no effect and won't keep it running. It cuts out very abruptly, not like it's slowly running out of fuel. It's like someone turned the key off, doesn't matter if it's at idle or 3,000rpms.

Fuel is always Road Ranger or FS, been running it for 15,000 mi with zero trouble. Howes additive in the tank. Drained the water separator on my Airdog and it was just diesel in there. Spun the Airdog fuel filter off and drained it, seemed alright but didn't have a means of replacing it tonight. Fuel filter on the motor has maybe 700 miles on it and the WIF sensor did not come on.

Until this morning it sat since saturday after plowing. Idled for probably 20 minutes then made my 25 mile drive to work with no trouble. Pulled into the farm and went into the shed to get a funnel to put in addative, still was running ok. Then put 15 gallons of diesel in (Still had 1/2 a tank or more of fuel when I added the 15 gallons to top it off) with it idling the whole time, drove it 200' and the second I put it in park it just shut off. Got it going again and put it in the heated shed for 5 hours. Pulled it outside, wouldn't idle for more then a minute and I made it a mile before it died. Took about 10 restarts to make it the next 2 miles to my uncles house. Put it in his garage with floor heat for about 3 hours where I worked on it some. Friend brought a trailer and we backed it out to load it up, idled perfect for 20-30 minutes. Wouldn't fit right on the trailer (tip deck) so we decided to see if it would keep running. I made it about 3 miles before it started doing the same thing again. Made it back to my uncles and that's where it sits.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Skilling is getting giddy about the isobars packing during the Bears game...... we are in for it folks on Sat night and Sunday

I want Thursday as a tune up though....... I want a nice 2-3" before we get killed for 2 days straight


----------



## erkoehler

darn, I missed his weather report!


----------



## Bird21

Thursday-Friday easy light mabey salt only.

This weekend gonna be interesting!!

Based on a couple of different model runs, but real early still.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Any where from 5.5- 16.6 inches by the models


----------



## the new boss 92

dam im hoping everything pans out and everything goes right, nice 2 incher thursday plow friday and saturday get nailed and plow all day and night sunday into monday.


----------



## the new boss 92

hey mark could you progrmmer/ chip be messing with anything?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Thats what it souls like take the chip out there is a very good shot that the pcm is going nuts the cold has made them go nuts


----------



## swtiih

Midwest Pond;1141694 said:


> Skilling is getting giddy about the isobars packing during the Bears game...... we are in for it folks on Sat night and Sunday
> 
> I want Thursday as a tune up though....... I want a nice 2-3" before we get killed for 2 days straight


Skilling loves those isobars


----------



## the new boss 92

i just know my cusin was having the same problems and when we took his chip out it clered up. i would try it or turn it off and try cant hurt anything by trying!


----------



## Mark13

the new boss 92;1141757 said:


> hey mark could you progrmmer/ chip be messing with anything?





R&R Yard Design;1141764 said:


> Thats what it souls like take the chip out there is a very good shot that the pcm is going nuts the cold has made them go nuts





the new boss 92;1141787 said:


> i just know my cusin was having the same problems and when we took his chip out it clered up. i would try it or turn it off and try cant hurt anything by trying!


I can't take my chip out or turn it off. Efi Live is what I'm running and it reflashes the computer.

It sounds like my MAP sensor could be on the fritz. But it still doesn't explain my Airdog lift pump changing tone right before the truck dies sometimes. It sounds like it's running out of fuel to pump sometimes.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

so im driving today and i'm hearing a lot of grinding from my front right side a block from home it's grinding really bad now i look at the front right side the pad's are gone and the caliper has fallen off retaining pin is gone and one side of the pad is taking metal out of my rim... ordered new parts online having them express shipped... should have them wednesday cant understand why it one fell apart and 2 why is the pads gone... i just changed them 2 months ago....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Maybe its just me, but I'm hoping for another 3-6 incher this weekend. That is still plenty to go out play and make somepayup!


----------



## KJ Cramer

I hope it hauls off and whacks us good this weekend with 6+" but thats way too far out for me to get excited now, if they are still talking Thursday, Friday about it then I'll be jumping for joy:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes it is still to far away to tell. Seems like when the "guessers" talk up a storm for a week, it turns out to be a miss. I'm looking at Thursday's forecast, not to worried about Saturdays, yet!


----------



## erkoehler

Weekend snows are always fun, and it seems a bit less hectic to get everything ready for the next day. I'll take whatever we can get, but I'll be honest and say I'll be pretty nervous if they're still saying 16" come the end of the week.


----------



## sammy77

Mark13;1141797 said:


> I can't take my chip out or turn it off. Efi Live is what I'm running and it reflashes the computer.
> 
> It sounds like my MAP sensor could be on the fritz. But it still doesn't explain my Airdog lift pump changing tone right before the truck dies sometimes. It sounds like it's running out of fuel to pump sometimes.


When it will not restart, I'm assuming it will just crank. Is there spark? Do you know if it has fuel pressure when it won't restart? Gotta start with the basics and go from there.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1142018 said:


> Weekend snows are always fun, and it seems a bit less hectic to get everything ready for the next day. I'll take whatever we can get, but I'll be honest and say I'll be pretty nervous if they're still saying 16" come the end of the week.


Yes, weekend snows make it a bit easier. If we end up getting 16" on Saturday night, then we all will be plowing well into Monday. But I will take it. I will always take a lot of snow over no snow. I know its a lot of work, but I am addicted to working. Because it means lots of payup


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

SullivanSeptic;1142049 said:


> Yes, weekend snows make it a bit easier. If we end up getting 16" on Saturday night, then we all will be plowing well into Monday. But I will take it. I will always take a lot of snow over no snow. I know its a lot of work, but I am addicted to working. Because it means lots of payup


are they really calling for 16 inch's of snow and not 16 degrees temp


----------



## Midwest Pond

they said 16" as the max in the 10 day range

the model range was 2-16" 

.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Who knows. Its all speculation at this point. Its a big storm if its 16 inches. I will say right now that I doubt we get a storm like that.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

3 of the models have 14-16 inches on the high side. Most of them look like 6-8


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sunday is also suppose to be in the teens for a high. I love fluffy snow!


----------



## Midwest Pond

right now all I have heard for Thursday is 1" ....... I hope we can get a push..... I'm always welcome to 2 inch snowfalls


----------



## Midwest Pond

lol..... if its 16 inches, I should just call a towing company now


----------



## JERRYJMJ

when was a last time that Chicago had a 16' snowfall ( at once ) ?? anyone? how long did it take to clean up?


----------



## The Garden Guru

Well looks like like long hours here this weekend. If y'all run low on the salts and melts let me know.


----------



## sammy77

JERRYJMJ;1142074 said:


> when was a last time that Chicago had a 16' snowfall ( at once ) ?? anyone? how long did it take to clean up?


Man, its been a while... I remember a 20-22" snowfall maybe 7-8 years ago on New Years day?? If my memory serves me right.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

sammy77;1142097 said:


> Man, its been a while... I remember a 20-22" snowfall maybe 7-8 years ago on New Years day?? If my memory serves me right.


I to remember a big one on New Years Day, I think it was longer than 7 or 8 years. It was a long couple of days.


----------



## JERRYJMJ

I can only imagine


----------



## the new boss 92

sammy77;1142042 said:


> When it will not restart, I'm assuming it will just crank. Is there spark? Do you know if it has fuel pressure when it won't restart? Gotta start with the basics and go from there.


its a duramax, no spark is needed.


----------



## the new boss 92

come on let get hammered again i make out like a banshee this last storm so lets do it again but with more so i make more money this time!!!!!!!!


----------



## WilliamOak

How about we all keep saying it's gonna be all rain this weekend so we don't jinyx it!


----------



## sammy77

the new boss 92;1142125 said:


> its a duramax, no spark is needed.


Fuel pressure??


----------



## SnowMatt13

Jan 2-3 1999.
Up to 24" in some locations.
We plowed for days, hauled for weeks.


----------



## metallihockey88

Where's pabst thought he's our local diesel guru. Hopefully all that schooling isn't wasted lol


----------



## metallihockey88

the new boss 92;1142126 said:


> come on let get hammered again i make out like a banshee this last storm so lets do it again but with more so i make more money this time!!!!!!!!


Better be prayin for a big one. Hopefully you can finally get a big boy toy and leave your ol girl to rest


----------



## erkoehler

SnowMatt13;1142132 said:


> Jan 2-3 1999.
> Up to 24" in some locations.
> We plowed for days, hauled for weeks.


Wow that would be nuts......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SnowMatt13;1142132 said:


> Jan 2-3 1999.
> Up to 24" in some locations.
> We plowed for days, hauled for weeks.


Man do I remember that. I didn't think it was ever going to end.


----------



## sammy77

SnowMatt13;1142132 said:


> Jan 2-3 1999.
> Up to 24" in some locations.
> We plowed for days, hauled for weeks.


Thats what it was. That storm got so old after 20 straight hours. I was workin for as a sub at the time and was the last one with working truck.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

I remember that 99' storm it was a saturday and sunday and they cancelled school monday! i was 15 and me and my buddy had 2 snowblowers and a salter and were making 100 bucks a drive way i kid you not people were going nuts id say we did about 7 or 8 drives and called it quits it was great thoose were the days!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well I am set up for snow hauling if needed. If we get to that point, then all bets are off. It will be a free for all


----------



## the new boss 92

WilliamOak;1142129 said:


> How about we all keep saying it's gonna be all rain this weekend so we don't jinyx it!


yea we can do this maybe it will helpmark out, im sure hes beating his head against the wall right now:crying::realmad:


sammy77;1142130 said:


> Fuel pressure??


he hasnt said anything about that, to me it sounds like it is either gelled up to no end or he has a frozen sensor. he has a thread going in the truck repair section!


metallihockey88;1142133 said:


> Where's pabst thought he's our local diesel guru. Hopefully all that schooling isn't wasted lol


speaking of witch i think hes at school right now lol, but i think hes going for more of the bobcat wheel loader diesiel part from the sound of it last time i talked to him!


metallihockey88;1142141 said:


> Better be prayin for a big one. Hopefully you can finally get a big boy toy and leave your ol girl to rest


i was chatting with my dad because when i gradurated high school i was suppossed to get his 2004 6.0 larit(sp?) and we had some money issures and he had to sell it. so i was talking to him yesterday and we are going to work something out together were hes going to make every other payment for me and i pay the one inbetween. if it works out im going to buy a truck with warrentee and no sparkglugs!

im going to say though i will never hesitate to buy another 88-98 chevy though i beat the tar out of my truck for 4 years now and it wont die! lol i really need 8 lugnuts and new shinny v blade that im hoping to come next year!


ptllandscapeIL;1142164 said:


> I remember that 99' storm it was a saturday and sunday and they cancelled school monday! i was 15 and me and my buddy had 2 snowblowers and a salter and were making 100 bucks a drive way i kid you not people were going nuts id say we did about 7 or 8 drives and called it quits it was great thoose were the days!


i seen your 2006 the other day in addison on my way to work, looked good!


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

Quote:
Originally Posted by ptllandscapeIL 
I remember that 99' storm it was a saturday and sunday and they cancelled school monday! i was 15 and me and my buddy had 2 snowblowers and a salter and were making 100 bucks a drive way i kid you not people were going nuts id say we did about 7 or 8 drives and called it quits it was great thoose were the days! 

i seen your 2006 the other day in addison on my way to work, looked good! 



It will look better the lettering needs to be redone I let a friend of mine letter it when he was in art school as a project my offical logo will be on all the trucks come spring

BUT thanks for the compliment-where did you see me at?Thumbs Up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well boys, John Dee is really down playing this weekends storm. He has the heavy accumulation well north of us.


----------



## the new boss 92

Pushin 2 Please;1142143 said:


> Man do I remember that. I didn't think it was ever going to end.


man i remember this clear as day, i was only knee high to a grass hopper at the time but i do remember the bad ass snow forts i built!!!!!


----------



## the new boss 92

ptllandscapeIL;1142195 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ptllandscapeIL
> I remember that 99' storm it was a saturday and sunday and they cancelled school monday! i was 15 and me and my buddy had 2 snowblowers and a salter and were making 100 bucks a drive way i kid you not people were going nuts id say we did about 7 or 8 drives and called it quits it was great thoose were the days!
> 
> i seen your 2006 the other day in addison on my way to work, looked good!
> 
> It will look better the lettering needs to be redone I let a friend of mine letter it when he was in art school as a project my offical logo will be on all the trucks come spring
> 
> BUT thanks for the compliment-where did you see me at?Thumbs Up


i wanna say army trail over by ups. i dont remember the road might have been fullerton to, i just seen the ptl and was like hey i talk to him online lol


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

hahahah next time honk! army trail and lombard rd and fullerton area my yard is not far from there and so is the salt pile


----------



## the new boss 92

lol the honking will be a little hard hons broke lol ill hit the light bar or something!


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

hahahah dont feel bad my horn is broke in my dodge i have to pull it into the shop today and figure oout what i have to do not safe for plowing!


----------



## REAPER

ptllandscapeIL;1142231 said:


> hahahah dont feel bad my horn is broke in my dodge i have to pull it into the shop today and figure oout what i have to do not safe for plowing!


For whatever reason if I use the horn on my 98 Dodge more then 7 times it blows the under-hood fuse.

I HAVE to have a horn!!! :yow!:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

REAPER;1142244 said:


> For whatever reason if I use the horn on my 98 Dodge more then 7 times it blows the under-hood fuse.
> 
> I HAVE to have a horn!!! :yow!:


Put a loud a$$ airhorn like Olddog. His horn is sick loud. Especially when your right next to his truck. Thanks Olddog I'm deaf in my left ear!:laughing:


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

thats what im thinking i want is an air horn when we plow GET OUT THE WAY!!! hahahahah


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I already have the air compressor and air tank mounted in my truck. I just have to mount the horns!


----------



## the new boss 92

yea the new truck will be getting train horns, maybe it will scare the sh!t out people and make them get the *** out of my way!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Midwest Pond;1141542 said:


> this weekend will thin out the low ballers
> 
> I lost two accounts to a pickup full of "gentlemen" with shovels...... hope we get buried..... lets see them shovel their route
> 
> they have a local route where they are shoveling driveways for $20 bucks a piece...... lmao...... they wont last and if they do...I tip my hat at their determination
> 
> .


I saw a Suburban pull into a lot by us this past Saturday. 10 Guys 9 shovels and 1 snow blower do a parking lot and sidwealks at a strip mall. WOWussmileyflag


----------



## Midwest Pond

lets see them shovel and snow blow a 10" storm


----------



## REAPER

Pushin 2 Please;1142251 said:


> Put a loud a$$ airhorn like Olddog. His horn is sick loud. Especially when your right next to his truck. Thanks Olddog I'm deaf in my left ear!:laughing:


Not sure about olddog but the horn Dissociative is running had my neighbors claiming he broke the seals around the windows and doors!!!  
Loud is a understatement! wesport


----------



## the new boss 92

skillet head says this on face book-
snow/sleet system due Thursday--but this coming weekend's system looking 
mean for the Midwest--potentially a full blown winter storm. A 2nd weekend storm would follows this past weekend's 3-8" snows across our area. O'Hare ended up with 5.1", the NWS Forecast Office in Romeoville with 5.8" and Rockford with 6.7". 7" totals reported near Ottawa and 7.8" fell at Peru


----------



## the new boss 92

REAPER;1142306 said:


> Not sure about olddog but the horn Dissociative is running had my neighbors claiming he broke the seals around the windows and doors!!!
> Loud is a understatement! wesport


:laughing: my buddy has k5 horns mounted were his spear tire is and i know what you mean. we mess with people all the time and we have to put ear plugs in when we are ******* around lol


----------



## REAPER

Dodge Plow Pwr;1142300 said:


> I saw a Suburban pull into a lot by us this past Saturday. 10 Guys 9 shovels and 1 snow blower do a parking lot and sidwealks at a strip mall.


I am actually seeing this more and more even from the owners of small places.

Example 1: Funeral home I saw the drivers of the hearse and limo in suits shoveling the entire lot. Granted it was only a 15 or 20 space lot but still.... wesport

#2 Saw a Clark gas station with 2 workers out in the lot with shovels and one trying to chip the hard pack with a hand scraper on his hands and knees. :laughing:

#3 Small jeweler in a strip mall had someone with a small Toro electric shovel doing their walks and parking spaces in front of the store. 

#4 Pizza place on corner of a main street and side street had guys in aprons out with shovels and a bag of salt hand throwing it. 

I have had many jobs in the past and if ever one of them had asked me to shovel the lot or something similar it would have been my last day there. But people and workers are doing it all over.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

REAPER;1142244 said:


> For whatever reason if I use the horn on my 98 Dodge more then 7 times it blows the under-hood fuse.
> 
> I HAVE to have a horn!!! :yow!:


The horn in my 96 Dodge don't work either but my middle finger works great.:laughing:


----------



## Midwest Pond

a model from Japan on the moisture expected this weekend


----------



## the new boss 92

when you guys get bored some funny stuff!


----------



## Midwest Pond

funny vid!!


----------



## Midwest Pond

Bears Vs. Patriots with a 3pm start on Sunday...... now that will be funny to watch


howling winds and a major snowstorm...... 


.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Thanks new boss....I just laughed my a$$ of!:laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92

you you watch more of the same user there are funnier ones.


----------



## 4wydnr

Midwest Pond;1142388 said:


> Bears Vs. Patriots with a 3pm start on Sunday...... now that will be funny to watch
> 
> howling winds and a major snowstorm......
> 
> .


Should help slow down the pats offense, if the Bears defense keeps up their work and the offense can be effective it could be a great game.


----------



## sammy77

4wydnr;1142456 said:


> Should help slow down the pats offense, if the Bears defense keeps up their work and the offense can be effective it could be a great game.


Bingo.... Gotta slow down the Pats first


----------



## Midwest Pond

we can all watch the game with our weary snowblinded gaze with money falling out of our pockets....

Go Bears!!


----------



## Kubota 8540

the new boss 92;1142347 said:


> when you guys get bored some funny stuff!


Thats what I need on the Bobcat, but not for $1,350?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Anybody watch Skilling at noon? Wondering if he said anything about Thursday's little snow system?


----------



## the new boss 92

if you go to there website they have different ones, the kit on looking at is like 500.


----------



## JERRYJMJ

Pushin 2 Please;1142491 said:


> Anybody watch Skilling at noon? Wondering if he said anything about Thursday's little snow system?


couple of inches the most


----------



## JERRYJMJ

The New Boss 
Video funny as hell, all the boys jumping up and down, surprise no one pulled a gun on them )


----------



## the new boss 92

JERRYJMJ;1142502 said:


> couple of inches the most


for when this weekend or thurday?


----------



## JERRYJMJ

the new boss 92;1142513 said:


> for when this weekend or thurday?


weekend,possibly full blown winter storm , to early to tell


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

JERRYJMJ;1142502 said:


> couple of inches the most


Thank you! Thats kind of what I'm hoping for.


----------



## JERRYJMJ

*bulk salt prices this year*

how much are you guys paying for bulk salt around the area -west burbs 50 lbs bags?? 
Abuut $4.15 at Arlington Power Equipment


----------



## the new boss 92

i wannt say there is a place in west chicago across the street from sunny acres called disipios, last time i drove by there it was 3.96 a bag.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

JERRYJMJ;1142540 said:


> how much are you guys paying for bulk salt around the area -west burbs 50 lbs bags??
> Abuut $4.15 at Arlington Power Equipment


So are you looking for bagged or bulk? You asked for bulk but then you say bagged


----------



## JERRYJMJ

Sulivan Septic good point I meant bagged , thank you


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Here are a couple quick pics of the new pusher. I'l post more in the pictures section the next time I get it mounted up. Might try to get the trucks together for a pic too


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Just got back from the shop. Had to fix the cutting edge on every pusher box we have.


----------



## the new boss 92

sullavan i wanna see that new v blade on you truck!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I just finished washing the truck and plow. I will get a pic in a few


----------



## JERRYJMJ

Sulivan Septic, looks like 10' is it ??


----------



## Bigdoghd

I know this is the wrong forum, but I know a lot of local guys are on here. I'm starting to get calls for drives, basic one push. NO side walks and the drives are maybe 50'

What should I charge??

Thanks in advance


----------



## SullivanSeptic

JERRYJMJ;1142614 said:


> Sulivan Septic, looks like 10' is it ??


Nope, Its a 12 footer


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Heres my v blade


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

SullivanSeptic;1142648 said:


> Nope, Its a 12 footer


where did you get it? It looks like ours and they really suck


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Got it from a guy in indiana.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

hey sullivan nice lookin ride and set up.Yes I know I am a little late with this I to remember the storm 99 in jan I was a FF/EMT for BURBANK FF and had gone in for a call just a the begining of the snow fall and my captian said don't even think of leaving to go back home due to all the bad storm coming and ended up goin home for more uniforms ect.ect.and comin home on tuesday we had to shovel all the walks for the ambulance call in order to get to the house and back 5 in the engine and 3 in the ambulance  WOW WHAT A STORM !!!!!!! COULD IT HAPPEN AGAIN????????????HHUMMMMMMMMMMMMMM HOPE SO


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sorry to make this a picture thread. But here is one that Ron (Pushin 2 Please) and I just took.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

duh duh duh duh ,dodoot do do looks like dulin plow boys ANY BETS TAKERS

THE TRUTH WILL COME OUT 
SULLIVAN AGAINST PUSHIN IN A PLOW OFF
WHICH PLOW WORKS FASTER AND BETTER
or better yet who does more work and we all know who that will be and so sullivan you can sit down and take a break LOL JUST MESSIN WITH YA SULLY NO HARD FEELINS I HOPE:laughing::laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey in all seriousnees you both have nice rigs and set up wish it was me soon enough


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Ron's Boss plow is way faster. The hydros on that thing are freakishly fast. Also, my plow is all the way up in the air. He lowered his down about a foot so they looked a little more even.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1142764 said:


> Sorry to make this a picture thread. But here is one that Ron (Pushin 2 Please) and I just took.


Wow, that is one purrty picture!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So it realy is that much faster huh fricken awsome the guy I sub for has 3 boss vee's and wont buy anything else told me when the time is right he'd get me a deal on one from where he gets his.Speakin of he just called about 20 min and told me to be ready for the weekend he just picked up 6 more accounts 2 banks 2 apt complex 1 carwash and detail shop and 1 senior citizen home which supposed to be huge LET IT SNOWThumbs Up:bluebounc


----------



## FEFMedia

If it snows let it be sat night.. i would love to go out and plow Sunday.. course i will need to Tivo the Bears game and keep the radio off.. and not speak to any friends or family until i watch the game.. lol


----------



## Midwest Pond

futurecast on channel 5 shows Saturdays storm starting as rain, then getting snow on the back side........

Thursday is going to pretty much going to miss us.....

I'm just relaying what was shown..... 

.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yeah Skilling is even backing off of the storm. He said a little snow Thursday evening,
so maybe we can at least get a salt run. Saturday night and Sunday's storm he also said would start as rain and have sticking snow CLOSE by. Close by? I don't like the way that sounds. Still way to far out, going to keep hoping for Thursday's and go from there!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

yes at 6 skilling said way to early to say all depends on the jet stream movement if ti drop further south snow sooner if not then rain and snow later plus the jet will tell how the temp will go also


----------



## erkoehler

I sure hope it doesn't rain!


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

I dunno there saying rain to snow saturday now and cold air behind that!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

SullivanSeptic;1142688 said:


> Got it from a guy in indiana.


Same with us, have you had problems with yours? The welds on ours look like a 1st grader laid the bead.


----------



## Bird21

Sat. Sun. Storm hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmm Still to early. 

EK how about that Ebling???


----------



## the new boss 92

sully why is your light bar sideways in the picture with both trucks?


----------



## the new boss 92

this blows i hope the stormchanges path and we need to get nailed i need a new truck after the winter!


----------



## erkoehler

Bird21;1143309 said:


> Sat. Sun. Storm hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmm Still to early.
> 
> EK how about that Ebling???


Towards end of the month! You'll have to stop in at MasterCraft which is going to be Lauderdale lakes Chicago after the 1st of the year and check it out!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

the new boss 92;1143339 said:


> sully why is your light bar sideways in the picture with both trucks?


It makes it more aerodynamic! The real reason is that the roof has ridges in it that hit the bottom of the light bar so the magnets don't hold well. So I just turned it and it sits between the ridges now.


----------



## the new boss 92

i thought it was just cause you washed the truck. do you actually plow with it like this? is it brighter that way?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yes I plow with it like that. No it doesn't make it any brighter. It just holds to the roof better like that. The magnets are barley touching the roof if I turn it sideways. It falls off if I have it sideways


----------



## stroker79

SullivanSeptic;1142829 said:


> Ron's Boss plow is way faster. The hydros on that thing are freakishly fast. Also, my plow is all the way up in the air. He lowered his down about a foot so they looked a little more even.


That boss is my old plow! Glad to here it spanking the western. Not that I didn't already know that.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

She does move fast Stroker. But I tink I can still take that Boss down. My plow may be slower, but my truck can push a mountain. Just kidding! It does move pretty fast though. I never really paid attention to a Boss plow until Ron moved his around when I was moving mine. Its actually too fast for me. I'd end up hitting something


----------



## erkoehler

Is yours a 9.5?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Mine? No its an 8'5"


----------



## erkoehler

I've been debating wings but thinking I'm going to skip them this season unless I get more work. A 9'2" boss will be on the next truck!


----------



## jblatti13

accuweather is still saying a possible 2 inches throughout thursday, then a possible 2-4 inches saturday night into sunday am. still keeping the fingers crossed that it wont just be rain.Thumbs Up


----------



## tls22

stroker79;1143416 said:


> That boss is my old plow! Glad to here it spanking the western. Not that I didn't already know that.


It does look sharp......i sent him that rubber flap...

Guys dont go selling ur plows just yet. The weather models took a great step in the right direction last night......You guys look to get a good hit.....still early move with caution.


----------



## Midwest Pond

tls22;1143506 said:


> Guys dont go selling ur plows just yet. The weather models took a great step in the right direction last night......You guys look to get a good hit.....still early move with caution.


saw that this morning...... :bluebounc


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

tls22;1143506 said:


> It does look sharp......i sent him that rubber flap...
> 
> Guys dont go selling ur plows just yet. The weather models took a great step in the right direction last night......You guys look to get a good hit.....still early move with caution.


Thanks for the sending me the rubber deflector!:laughing: Its homemade, i don't need it to say "Boss". Yes my hydro's do blow his away. Like he has said before, he works the he!! out of his trucks and it could move a mountain. I couldn't believe how much power that truck has until I drove it. WOW!


----------



## sammy77

Someone please give me some good news for Saturday night/Sunday

We are so do for a dumping...........


----------



## Kubota 8540

I think these were the years of big snows? 1958, 1968, 1979, 1990, 2000,.......201? There seems to be a pattern?


----------



## tls22

Pushin 2 Please;1143559 said:


> Thanks for the sending me the rubber deflector!:laughing: Its homemade, i don't need it to say "Boss". Yes my hydro's do blow his away. Like he has said before, he works the he!! out of his trucks and it could move a mountain. I couldn't believe how much power that truck has until I drove it. WOW!


lol....no it looks good. I did the same for my old straight blade fisher with some conveyor belt. I was suppose to send Doug some for the last 2 years. Never got around to do it, and its just funny to see the flap on there now.


----------



## SnowMatt13

I think the possibility of pushing over the weekend is still there.
We will have to see in the next 24 hours what the model runs end up.
Things, from what I hear, are still favorable, but it won't be the storm of the century by any means....


----------



## KMBertog

Things are looking good, boys! 

Looks like potential for salt run Thursday night/Friday a.m. and a push or two this weekend Saturday/Sunday

Fingers crossed! :redbounce


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

tls22;1143600 said:


> lol....no it looks good. I did the same for my old straight blade fisher with some conveyor belt. I was suppose to send Doug some for the last 2 years. Never got around to do it, and its just funny to see the flap on there now.


Thats what i used Tim. Old conveyor belt my buddy gave me. I checked out a few pictures in the Boss discussion, and put it together. The best part, it works!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

KMBertog;1143638 said:


> Things are looking good, boys!
> 
> Looks like potential for salt run Thursday night/Friday a.m. and a push or two this weekend Saturday/Sunday
> 
> Fingers crossed! :redbounce


I hope so Keith. That would make this a great first 2 weeks of December! :waving:


----------



## erkoehler

tls22;1143506 said:


> It does look sharp......i sent him that rubber flap...
> 
> Guys dont go selling ur plows just yet. The weather models took a great step in the right direction last night......You guys look to get a good hit.....still early move with caution.


Details details! 3-6, 6-9, 9-12?


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

Guys saturday is going to be insane! there saying 70% chance of rain to snow! then to top it 36 dropping to 21 floatting there through sunday when there callign for snow all day 70% chcance with the temps dropping to -3 WTF this is going to be a mess if we get it! its going to be wet at first then its going to freeze and salt isnt going to do sh*t lets pray that temps are below 32 saturday!


----------



## KMBertog

ptllandscapeIL;1143685 said:


> Guys saturday is going to be insane! there saying 70% chance of rain to snow! then to top it 36 dropping to 21 floatting there through sunday when there callign for snow all day 70% chcance with the temps dropping to -3 WTF this is going to be a mess if we get it! its going to be wet at first then its going to freeze and salt isnt going to do sh*t lets pray that temps are below 32 saturday!


going to have to get after it as soon as it gets cold... hit it with salt before the snow starts to pile up on top


----------



## the new boss 92

thats why i love my boss, i use it on a stick shift and its fast enough to the point were i dont have to hit the clutch when i angle it while its on the ground moving!


----------



## the new boss 92

pushin, do you have a diesiel in your truck?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey GUYS Conrad just said on channel 9 closer to boarder of WIS 1 to 2 likely .Further south 1/2 or less thursday. Sat most like snow with acculation into Sun dropping to 12degree later in the noon with a WIND CHILL FACTOR OF 12 TO 15 BELOW WTF 


PLEASE LET IT JUST SNOW


----------



## The Garden Guru

Crazy Saturday and Sunday. I think I am going to keep the yard open longer Saturday night and open super early on Sunday. If you guys run low on salt and melt, let me know. The yards in Lombard off I355. I have plenty of material in stock and ready to go. 

Sat: 7-7
Sunday 530-1 at the earliest

Drop me a line if you need my direct number for anything


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

the new boss 92;1143702 said:


> pushin, do you have a diesiel in your truck?


No sir, all my trucks are gas. After driving and pulling/ towing with Sullivan's Daramax, i might look in a diesil.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

the weather channel is talking "major" storm for midwest this weekend and then named places like chicago, madison wis. This is a sign this is going to be good! just stay col dno rain and dont drop below 20 degrees


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

Ice pellets, possible mixed snow to sweep area Thursday afternoon ahead of potentially more significant weekend system

A disturbance sweeps in from the west Thursday, tugging milder air from the Plains up and over the temporarily retreating frigid air, producing some ice pellets or mixed snow in the process Thursday afternoon and night. Computer model atmospheric temperature profiles suggest overrunning warmth is to send readings above ground into the low and mid 30s Thursday night raising the specter of some mixed freezing drizzle or a bit of light freezing rain. The system is the weaker of two disturbances expected to affect the Chicago area through the weekend. Its passage ushers a more moderate brand of cold air featuring above freezing daytime highs into the area Friday into Saturday. 

A potent second system, forming beneath the nose of a powerful 190 mph jet stream wind max threatens to flare into a major winter storm over sections of the Midwest Saturday and Sunday. Details on the system's track and the amount of precipitation it may deposit as well as the form in which that precipitation may initially occur are unclear at the moment. But on several key points, the models are in stunning agreement. All agree the storm is to be a major wind-producer and that it is to tug the season's coldest arctic blast into the nation's Heartland Saturday night, Sunday and Monday. 

Most aggressive in predicting precipitation is the European Center's widely respected ECMWF model. More than an inch of water-equivalent precipitation is predicted for Chicago by the ECMWF. The Canadian and Japanese models produce more than 0.75 inches. Were any of these tallies to verify, the area could be in for a sizeable snow.

More conservative is the National Weather Serivce's GFS model, which develops a formidable storm but, for the moment, has it on a track which would target area's farther south with the storm's heaviest snow. 

Averaging all model precipitation forecasts, more than 0.50 inches could fall in Chicago with indications lake enhancement of that snowfall. All this makes this system one to monitor closely if you are contemplating travel or other outdoor plans.



DIRECTLY FROM SKILLINGS BLOG!


----------



## the new boss 92

im going to wait to fix my plow and hopefully everything pans out. still have to scoop up some guid markers and small stuff i broke. oops!


----------



## the new boss 92

Pushin 2 Please;1143721 said:


> No sir, all my trucks are gas. After driving and pulling/ towing with Sullivan's Daramax, i might look in a diesil.


im not going to even lie, when my dad sold his diesiel i was so heart broken. i never drove my truck, hated it with a passion. now my truck is like my life and the prices for a nicly used diesel are out of this world and not really affordable for me,owever a nice gasser is like 15-16 and would deff float my boat lol

towed out 28ft enclosed with ease towesport


----------



## SnowMatt13

Jonh Dee is my best friend today


----------



## kolkie05

Anybody around skokie want a small parking lot? We used to plow this lot as a favor for a friend but don't make it up that way anymore. If your interested I'm sure you'll get $60-$75 for about 20-30 min of work. If your interested pm me.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

call ptl he may take it if not he knows some guys that way


----------



## 1olddogtwo

this weekend.

I'm not 100% sold on this. I'm pretty good at calling storms out with a time frame about 10 days out and follow them from there, i have to cause so much of my lively-hood depends on. As some of you know, I travel all over the country doing what we call "large loss" events.This could range from hurricanes, wild fires, river flooding, to u name it with mother naughty. At home (chicagoland) I just deal with the regular fires and floods on a regular day.

With this, its still way to early to call, there is way too many possible ways this can screw us. i don't doubt we will get snow, it's the rain that we get. at this point I'm not sure we have to worry about it( speaking as a southsider). I think it will be all snow. now with that being said, this thing can track anywhere. The Major computer model runs still are indifferent and tracks are changing on every run.

I think another 24 to 36 hours, the weather guessers will still be guessing WE could have another "news years" type storm


----------



## erkoehler

John Dee has us down for 4-8!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1142251 said:


> Put a loud a$$ airhorn like Olddog. His horn is sick loud. Especially when your right next to his truck. Thanks Olddog I'm deaf in my left ear!:laughing:


Sorry about that......not. Ron i should out by the office later today or mostly likely tomorrow about cold ring around your dome......


----------



## the new boss 92

old dog what horns you have, im looking for a set!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.hornblasters.com/products/details.php?i=shocker-4-train-horn

loud as ****. that way i mounted them is ok, they are firing against a crossmenber above the spare tire. I've set off car alarms with ease at 200 feet....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1143852 said:


> John Dee has us down for 4-8!


I like john dee. I have have him on my favorite bar....yesterday he didnt have anything...


----------



## Bird21

Get some sleep boys!!!!!!


----------



## the new boss 92

1olddogtwo;1143881 said:


> http://www.hornblasters.com/products/details.php?i=shocker-4-train-horn
> 
> loud as ****. that way i mounted them is ok, they are firing against a crossmenber above the spare tire. I've set off car alarms with ease at 200 feet....


thats the set im looking at but the kit with the tank and compressor!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hell I heard Olddoggs Horn all the way by Harlem>>>>>>> Thought it was the tue's test for the TORNADO AIRRAID or a BARGE TUG GOING TO CRASH IN THE CANNEL LOL


----------



## the new boss 92

DIRISHMAN;1143909 said:


> Hell I heard Olddoggs Horn all the way by Harlem>>>>>>> Thought it was the tue's test for the TORNADO AIRRAID or a BARGE TUG GOING TO CRASH IN THE CANNEL LOL


:laughing: carol stream was spraying again yesterday afternoon!


----------



## KMBertog

if we do get a sizeable snow this weekend, the timing of these first snowfalls can't be more perfect! weekend storms are the best!


----------



## Innovative Snow

I have a few lots in Skokie. Let me know if you want me to check it out.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1143856 said:


> Sorry about that......not. Ron i should out by the office later today or mostly likely tomorrow about cold ring around your dome......


I know your not sorry!:laughing: Give me a call, text or PM about that cold ring. I should be over there around 330ish!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AH YES BEEER 30 MY Favorite time


----------



## KMBertog

Skilling says up to 1" Thursday night... Salt run in the forecast! :bluebounc

This before the big event they seem to think we're going to have Saturday night/Sunday.

I hope I don't miss the Bears game though :realmad:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey KM Looks like it's for TEVO Money now game later


----------



## KMBertog

DIRISHMAN;1144022 said:


> Hey KM Looks like it's for TEVO Money now game later


Good thinking! Thumbs Up


----------



## The Garden Guru

At this rate with the snow expected we should all just have a Post Bears Game viewing at someones house after all the plowing a cleaning. It'll be our version of Monday night football. Whos got the biggest TV and a DVR around here?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ive got the 50 inch down stairs you guy are more then welcome


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Spray is down in muster


----------



## the new boss 92

in case any of you guys are looking, there is a nicer 4or550 dump truck with boss v blade on it for sale a street or two over from me if you guys no anyone that is looking! i know it has a v10 in it and it was used for concrete work. the owner pasted away about a year ago and his wife is selling it. i can get information for anyone that is interested in it. its tan in color!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Let me get some info on it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

lets have a 1944 dec....except with more snow...


December 1944 snowfall
December 7, 2010 10:14 PM Dear Tom,
I was in boot camp at Great Lakes in fall 1944 and remember having to shovel a lot of snow. Can you tell me how much fell?
---Al Juras

Dear Al,
December 1944 was a very snowy month in the Chicago area with nearly 16 inches of snow logged that month. The fall had been mild and there had been little snow through Dec. 9 with less than 2 inches on the books. The situation changed dramatically Dec. 10-11 when a major snowstorm blasted the area bringing nearly a foot of snow. Strong northeast winds piled the snow into large drifts snarling transportation. A cold wave hit in the wake of the storm and the heavy, wet snow turned to ice making its removal very difficult. Two smaller snows hit that month, one just before Christmas and the other Dec. 27, but those did not require much shoveling.

Categories: ASK TOM WHY


----------



## erkoehler

Anyone around Northbrook looking for a few driveways?


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1144159 said:


> Anyone around Northbrook looking for a few driveways?


If they can be done at the end of the storm ill hit em on my way home or in between day/cleanup night pushes


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What size tires would you guys get,245,265,285 /75/16. I need new ones and think I am going to go with treadwright with the grip in them. What would you guys do.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

erkoehler;1144159 said:


> Anyone around Northbrook looking for a few driveways?


how many and what part of northbrook?


----------



## WilliamOak

R&R Yard Design;1144199 said:


> What size tires would you guys get,245,265,285 /75/16. I need new ones and think I am going to go with treadwright with the grip in them. What would you guys do.


The kedge grip or whatever it's called? I'd be very interested to hear how they perform/last. What tread from treadwright?


----------



## weeman97

Pushin 2 Please;1135911 said:


> You live out that way too, weeman? I know where olddog is at, wondering if you live in that area too? I'm from Midlo moved to Oak Forest with my wife and now in New lenox!


yup from palos heights 127th and ridgeland area!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

my office is by 127th just before cicero.....


----------



## metallihockey88

You guys find christs sandals down there yet? Sounds like about where he might have lost em lol


----------



## KJ Cramer

:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc let it snow let it snow LET IT SNOW, I really REALLY like the way this weekend is looking right now, lets see if it is still the same or better come Friday.

The little lady aint going to like "another weekend screwed up by snow." She just don't get it; pifff, she knows where the door is...lol j/k


----------



## KMBertog

metallihockey88;1144237 said:


> You guys find christs sandals down there yet? Sounds like about where he might have lost em lol


lol!!!:laughing:

we have a guy here who comes to wheeling from island lake every day and he says that all the time.... how "he comes from where jesus lost his sandals, and these local guys aren't even here yet"


----------



## erkoehler

metallihockey88;1144193 said:


> If they can be done at the end of the storm ill hit em on my way home or in between day/cleanup night pushes





PabstBlueRibbon;1144202 said:


> how many and what part of northbrook?


There are 3 driveways all next to eachother. If your interested call me at 224-698-SNOW and I'll give you the contact info.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

224-698-SNOW ,,,,i had to look that area code up....when they start that one


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1144312 said:


> There are 3 driveways all next to eachother. If your interested call me at 224-698-SNOW and I'll give you the contact info.


Had to make sure we know those last 4 digits spelled snow ya showoff lol that's pretty cool actually. Ill give ya a call in a lil


----------



## REAPER

weeman97;1144230 said:


> yup from palos heights 127th and ridgeland area!





1olddogtwo;1144235 said:


> my office is by 127th just before cicero.....


In the mid to late 90's I cut miles and miles of concrete down that way when I was still doing road construction. 
Talk about crazy ass people driving tho. There is no way I would plow around there. :laughing:

Not to burst bubbles but some reports have this storm moving south away from northern Illinois for the weekend.


----------



## swtiih

I sure hope not


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

REAPER;1144373 said:


> In the mid to late 90's I cut miles and miles of concrete down that way when I was still doing road construction.
> Talk about crazy ass people driving tho. There is no way I would plow around there. :laughing:
> 
> Not to burst bubbles but some reports have this storm moving south away from northern Illinois for the weekend.


That's funny, you cut the concrete out and I've poured many yards in that area. Although it was a lot more recent than the late 90's! I also heard that about the storm taking a southerly track. Maybe by this time tomorrow they will have a better handle on it. And I will bet money, by Monday they will know for certain where its gonna go!:laughing:


----------



## swtiih

yeah by Monday they will know:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Pushin Who YOU drive for Pouring the concrete????Also my IDOT yard Iam Out of is on 118th rigland


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1144493 said:


> That's funny, you cut the concrete out and I've poured many yards in that area. Although it was a lot more recent than the late 90's! I also heard that about the storm taking a southerly track. Maybe by this time tomorrow they will have a better handle on it. And I will bet money, by Monday they will know for certain where its gonna go!:laughing:


looking better fo chicago now...tommy in 40 mins


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Some one post as soon as he get done. I can watch it tonight bar time


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So what's this storm on saturday/sunday gonna do. I got free Bears tix but I am assuming I can't go. Right?


----------



## swtiih

Tom's on now stay tuned


----------



## swtiih

Tom say's 8th coldest December open in over 100 years,snow covesr 40% of the country, calling for snow at 530 pm tomorrow night to start around 1 to 2"
Saturday mid day snow starts, will be an interesting weekend maybe 5-7" need to watch could be more.
Need to watch sat night into sunday


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Just go to the game and plow later


----------



## SullivanSeptic

He said 5-7". For real? what area is gonna get that amount


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1144814 said:


> He said 5-7". For real? what area is gonna get that amount


Didn't really specify area basically said its not set in stone but the next couple days will be interesting!


----------



## erkoehler

Talking more about it now ..........


----------



## erkoehler

He also said to watch for lake snow Sunday afternoon!


----------



## Midwest Pond

i hope we are rewarded for our online snow vigils....... gl the next few days gentlemen

its not easy what we do....... most people couldn't get this excited and disppointed this many times in a year...... they just couldn't do it


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

wow so who watched skilling what did he say for sure amounts????? were getting close now this is the same way he nailed it this time last week this is going to be good!!!


----------



## erkoehler

1-2 tomorrow night and 5-7 Saturday were the only amounts he stated. but, he cautioned the weekend is still up in the air.


----------



## the new boss 92

oh yea i can see thst nice 2500hd in the drive way now!!!!! any one know if we are suppossed to get any snow the fallowing weekend to?:laughing:


----------



## swtiih

He was just about frothing at the mouth


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

well they have snow showers for the 17th hahah seriously this winter is settin gup exactlly like 07-08!


----------



## swtiih

that would be nice


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

ok latest from WGN

looks like snow will be a 9 to 1 ratio 4-8" possible and another 2-4" lake effect sunday afternoon


----------



## R&R Yard Design

but when is the storm coming in to play


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

russ i called ur monkey ass back earlier! yhaha skilling is just saying saturday no time frame and tomorrow night 1-2 inches rush hour tomorrow evening


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

look the Weather channel just down graded saturday to snow showers!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

kiss my fuzzy butt paul, i was at the bar. how about no snow tomorrow and snow on the weekend


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

i hear ya on that rush hour storms SUCK! any luck on the vbox????


----------



## R&R Yard Design

no luck yet, can you call me in the morn, if you by your buddy i need some chains for the gear drive


----------



## R&R Yard Design

no i just dont want more then an inch


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

10-4 ill call you around 8 we will find thoose damn parts! if i have to borrow them out of a nice salt dawg sitting somewhere hahahahahaha


----------



## R&R Yard Design

hey you know thats a good idea


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ptllandscapeIL;1144919 said:


> look the Weather channel just down graded saturday to snow showers!


I HATE these a**[email protected]!!, i never watch them......track still unknown


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1145116 said:


> I HATE these a**[email protected]!!, i never watch them......track still unknown


Agree. Them and Accu-Weather, have no clue!


----------



## KMBertog

Midwest Pond;1144837 said:


> most people couldn't get this excited and disppointed this many times in a year...... they just couldn't do it


Happens to me with my girlfriend all the time, lol :laughing:


----------



## KMBertog

looks like i'm going to have to take this bad boy out to pre-treat this afternoon


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Very nice truck!


----------



## KMBertog

Pushin 2 Please;1145221 said:


> Very nice truck!


Thank you! :salute:


----------



## the new boss 92

we need some more snow dances to help the storm out:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## KMBertog

I will do the snow dance as well!

:redbouncepurplebou:bluebounc:yow!:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm in, but I only dance when I'm drinking.:redbouncepurplebou:bluebounc


----------



## tls22

1olddogtwo;1145116 said:


> I HATE these a**[email protected]!!, i never watch them......track still unknown


Pat no pics from the last storm? You promised:realmad:


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

ok whats the latest upday for tonight????


----------



## tls22

KMBertog;1145233 said:


> Thank you! :salute:


Nice pics.....truck looks great


----------



## Propony

:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:


----------



## tls22

ptllandscapeIL;1145260 said:


> ok whats the latest upday for tonight????


1-2......2 inches closer to the WI/IL boarder.........


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

tls22;1145285 said:


> 1-2......2 inches closer to the WI/IL boarder.........


I would love that. Nice easy way to prepare for this weekend!


----------



## the new boss 92

man i cant wait to get a new truck so i can get my own contracts and start salting so then im really in the door and i get to play with the big sdawgs every eventThumbs Up


----------



## erkoehler

Any times being thrown around for tonight?


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

oh i hope for less then an inch just a nice easy salt run and prepare for thi sweekendThumbs Up


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

i just heard 5-8pm tonight is gonna be when we get it soo pretty much rush hour fun!


----------



## KMBertog

ptllandscapeIL;1145322 said:


> oh i hope for less then an inch just a nice easy salt run and prepare for thi sweekendThumbs Up


couldn't agree more!


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

NWS just put out a statement western suburbs of chicago snowfall should begin 5-6 pm chicago and borthwest indy 6-7 pm around 1 inch but very worried due to timming of snowfall talking a short clipper but very intense snow and visability will be less then a mile at times!

ILL TAKE THAT!:salute:


----------



## erkoehler

That would be nice, just get the crews out by 1-2am and we'll be all clean by the time places open tomorrow


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

> erkoehler That would be nice, just get the crews out by 1-2am and we'll be all clean by the time places open tomorrow[QUOTE
> 
> I agree! IN-ACCuweather is saying 3-6" for saturday and have 5.5" for the 18-19th really??? but at least some model somewhere is showing snow continues payup


----------



## the new boss 92

i just heard on am780 we are going to see 2 inches north on i80!!!!!!!!!!!

also heard 8-12 and 4-8 for saturday!!!!!!!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Have to put a starter in the 96 Dodge tonight. Saturday when I went to start it, it just smiled at me and did nothing. Eventually it started, but I don't like playing odds like that.


----------



## LoweJ82

Here a few hours south in Springfield there callin atleast 4" and more to the north


----------



## The Garden Guru

Sweet! Look like we'll be opening early for salt pick-up tomorrow.


----------



## snowguys

The Garden Guru;1145453 said:


> Sweet! Look like we'll be opening early for salt pick-up tomorrow.


 how much per ton?


----------



## The Garden Guru

$82 bucks fresh salts coming in today sometime


----------



## snowguys

The Garden Guru;1145519 said:


> $82 bucks fresh salts coming in today sometime


you guys off old 53 or north ave?


----------



## The Garden Guru

No, the other side just west of Swift Rd on the North side of the street.


----------



## FEFMedia

erkoehler;1145365 said:


> That would be nice, just get the crews out by 1-2am and we'll be all clean by the time places open tomorrow


I pray to get out at that time. Get things done before the first car gets in the lot. Otherwise its a fricken mess.. no one has respect to stay out of my way


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Snowing here right now..... PLEASE continue to 1.5" Thank you...


----------



## the new boss 92

R&R Yard Design;1144102 said:


> Let me get some info on it


pm sent Thumbs Up


----------



## the new boss 92

FEFMedia;1145645 said:


> I pray to get out at that time. Get things done before the first car gets in the lot. Otherwise its a fricken mess.. no one has respect to stay out of my way


i know your telling me, these people in these hoa suck


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Just checked on DTN and they stated about a half inch for the Orland Park area, snow starting at or around 5 and ending around 9PM. At least its a salt run.


----------



## Midwest Pond

gl all..... hope you get your trigger amounts



funny how the threat of snow always gets the phone ringing..... another yearly signed and along the route

.


----------



## the new boss 92

wow this drive to work is gonna suck its flurrying.


----------



## The Garden Guru

Here come the flurries!


----------



## swtiih

Sent you a PM


----------



## swtiih

QUOTE=kolkie05;1143776]



swtiih;1145764 said:


> Sent you a PM


----------



## 1olddogtwo

bad news.... storm is going north

FRIDAY STILL SET TO BE A `QUIET` DAY AS WEAK SURFACE RIDGING BUILDS
IN PRIOR TO THE DUBIOUS WEEKEND STORM. IF YOU DRANK THE MODEL
KOOLAID DAYS BEFORE...YOU WOULD HAVE BEEN SOLD ON A SOUTHERLY TRACK
TO THE STORM SET TO MOVE THROUGH SATURDAY AND INTO SUNDAY. LAST
NIGHT ALL GUIDANCE DECIDED TO FLIP AND PULL THE SURFACE LOW MANY
HUNDREDS OF MILES NORTH...WHICH SPELLED A DRAMATICALLY DIFFERENT
SOLUTION FOR THE AREA. PREVIOUSLY IT WAS LOOKING LIKE WE WOULD SEE
ALL SNOW...BUT LIMITED AMOUNTS WITH THE SOUTHERLY SOLUTION. LAST
NIGHT THE 00Z ECMWF TOOK THE SYSTEM ACROSS THE IDEAL SPOT FOR
NORTHERN ILLINOIS TO GET A HEALTHY DOSAGE OF SNOW...BUT NOW GUIDANCE
CONTINUES THE TRACK EVEN FURTHER NORTH. HAVE TRENDED BACK THE
FORECAST AS WE WILL LIKELY START OUT WITH RAIN ON SATURDAY...AND
EVEN HIGHS IN THE 40S. MODELS ARE EVEN HINTING AT THE POSSIBILITY OF
SOME CONVECTION FURTHER SOUTH WITH THIS SYSTEM...BUT NOT COMPLETELY
SOLD ON THAT YET...BUT DID TREND IN THE DIRECTION OF A WARMER AND
LESS SNOWY SOLUTION. AS FURTHER GUIDANCE COMES IN...WILL
DEFINITELY ZERO IN ON SPECIFICS. BUT WITH THE MODELS STILL
STRUGGLING ON HOW TO PHASE ENERGY ACROSS THE PLAINS...WILL JUST
TREND AND NOW COMPLETELY GO ONE DIRECTION OR THE OTHER. CURRENTLY
IT IS LOOKING LIKE WE WILL SEE SNOW ON THE BACK SIDE AS A TROWAL
DEVELOPS AND AS THE ARCTIC AIR DIVES SOUTH...RAIN WILL QUICKLY
TRANSITION TO SNOW. TOTALS ARE STILL QUESTIONABLE BUT ARE STILL
LOOKING BE IN THE 1 TO 2 INCH RANGE AND NOT AT WARNING OR ADVISORY
LEVEL.


----------



## Lunarlandscape

1olddogtwo;1145785 said:


> bad news to storm is going north
> 
> FRIDAY STILL SET TO BE A `QUIET` DAY AS WEAK SURFACE RIDGING BUILDS
> IN PRIOR TO THE DUBIOUS WEEKEND STORM. IF YOU DRANK THE MODEL
> KOOLAID DAYS BEFORE...YOU WOULD HAVE BEEN SOLD ON A SOUTHERLY TRACK
> TO THE STORM SET TO MOVE THROUGH SATURDAY AND INTO SUNDAY. LAST
> NIGHT ALL GUIDANCE DECIDED TO FLIP AND PULL THE SURFACE LOW MANY
> HUNDREDS OF MILES NORTH...WHICH SPELLED A DRAMATICALLY DIFFERENT
> SOLUTION FOR THE AREA. PREVIOUSLY IT WAS LOOKING LIKE WE WOULD SEE
> ALL SNOW...BUT LIMITED AMOUNTS WITH THE SOUTHERLY SOLUTION. LAST
> NIGHT THE 00Z ECMWF TOOK THE SYSTEM ACROSS THE IDEAL SPOT FOR
> NORTHERN ILLINOIS TO GET A HEALTHY DOSAGE OF SNOW...BUT NOW GUIDANCE
> CONTINUES THE TRACK EVEN FURTHER NORTH. HAVE TRENDED BACK THE
> FORECAST AS WE WILL LIKELY START OUT WITH RAIN ON SATURDAY...AND
> EVEN HIGHS IN THE 40S. MODELS ARE EVEN HINTING AT THE POSSIBILITY OF
> SOME CONVECTION FURTHER SOUTH WITH THIS SYSTEM...BUT NOT COMPLETELY
> SOLD ON THAT YET...BUT DID TREND IN THE DIRECTION OF A WARMER AND
> LESS SNOWY SOLUTION. AS FURTHER GUIDANCE COMES IN...WILL
> DEFINITELY ZERO IN ON SPECIFICS. BUT WITH THE MODELS STILL
> STRUGGLING ON HOW TO PHASE ENERGY ACROSS THE PLAINS...WILL JUST
> TREND AND NOW COMPLETELY GO ONE DIRECTION OR THE OTHER. CURRENTLY
> IT IS LOOKING LIKE WE WILL SEE SNOW ON THE BACK SIDE AS A TROWAL
> DEVELOPS AND AS THE ARCTIC AIR DIVES SOUTH...RAIN WILL QUICKLY
> TRANSITION TO SNOW. TOTALS ARE STILL QUESTIONABLE BUT ARE STILL
> LOOKING BE IN THE 1 TO 2 INCH RANGE AND NOT AT WARNING OR ADVISORY
> LEVEL.


Is this for The weekend storm or for tonights storm?


----------



## snorider075

1olddogtwo;1145785 said:


> bad news to storm is going north
> 
> FRIDAY STILL SET TO BE A `QUIET` DAY AS WEAK SURFACE RIDGING BUILDS
> IN PRIOR TO THE DUBIOUS WEEKEND STORM. IF YOU DRANK THE MODEL
> KOOLAID DAYS BEFORE...YOU WOULD HAVE BEEN SOLD ON A SOUTHERLY TRACK
> TO THE STORM SET TO MOVE THROUGH SATURDAY AND INTO SUNDAY. LAST
> NIGHT ALL GUIDANCE DECIDED TO FLIP AND PULL THE SURFACE LOW MANY
> HUNDREDS OF MILES NORTH...WHICH SPELLED A DRAMATICALLY DIFFERENT
> SOLUTION FOR THE AREA. PREVIOUSLY IT WAS LOOKING LIKE WE WOULD SEE
> ALL SNOW...BUT LIMITED AMOUNTS WITH THE SOUTHERLY SOLUTION. LAST
> NIGHT THE 00Z ECMWF TOOK THE SYSTEM ACROSS THE IDEAL SPOT FOR
> NORTHERN ILLINOIS TO GET A HEALTHY DOSAGE OF SNOW...BUT NOW GUIDANCE
> CONTINUES THE TRACK EVEN FURTHER NORTH. HAVE TRENDED BACK THE
> FORECAST AS WE WILL LIKELY START OUT WITH RAIN ON SATURDAY...AND
> EVEN HIGHS IN THE 40S. MODELS ARE EVEN HINTING AT THE POSSIBILITY OF
> SOME CONVECTION FURTHER SOUTH WITH THIS SYSTEM...BUT NOT COMPLETELY
> SOLD ON THAT YET...BUT DID TREND IN THE DIRECTION OF A WARMER AND
> LESS SNOWY SOLUTION. AS FURTHER GUIDANCE COMES IN...WILL
> DEFINITELY ZERO IN ON SPECIFICS. BUT WITH THE MODELS STILL
> STRUGGLING ON HOW TO PHASE ENERGY ACROSS THE PLAINS...WILL JUST
> TREND AND NOW COMPLETELY GO ONE DIRECTION OR THE OTHER. CURRENTLY
> IT IS LOOKING LIKE WE WILL SEE SNOW ON THE BACK SIDE AS A TROWAL
> DEVELOPS AND AS THE ARCTIC AIR DIVES SOUTH...RAIN WILL QUICKLY
> TRANSITION TO SNOW. TOTALS ARE STILL QUESTIONABLE BUT ARE STILL
> LOOKING BE IN THE 1 TO 2 INCH RANGE AND NOT AT WARNING OR ADVISORY
> LEVEL.


figures time will tell.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Lunarlandscape;1145800 said:


> Is this for The weekend storm or for tonights storm?


saturday in to sunday is a bust at this time...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1145809 said:


> saturday in to sunday is a bust at this time...


Guesser on Channel 7 also said the same thing. Storm going way north. Wisconsin border and north snow, south of the border rain. Every time they talk a storm up for a week, we get nothing.:realmad:


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1145839 said:


> Guesser on Channel 7 also said the same thing. Storm going way north. Wisconsin border and north snow, south of the border rain.* Every time they talk a storm up for a week, we get nothing*.:realmad:


So true!

It is coming down pretty good here in Prairie Grove, IL. Going to head home and grab some sleep. Back out at 1 or 2 if the snow has stopped.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Can you guys believe that I have received 2 calls for salt this afternoon? One of my funeral homes has a wake and requested it be salted as soon as possible, and I have a day care that also wanted salt before the parents came to pick up there kids. I'm not gonna disagree with easypayup! Just a waste if you ask me?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1145904 said:


> So true!
> 
> It is coming down pretty good here in Prairie Grove, IL. Going to head home and grab some sleep. Back out at 1 or 2 if the snow has stopped.


I'm guessing it will be over by midnight. I too am going back out around 2ish!


----------



## Midwest Pond

the Saturday rain forecast has my stomach sick right now......


Snow on the backside...... I hate snow on the backside... 




.


----------



## Propony

National weather service chicago/romeoville il
412 pm cst thu dec 9 2010

.discussion...
314 pm cst

short term (tonight through sunday)

tonight is going to be marked by an evening snow fall and then
gradually warming temperatures overnight. Surface low currently
traversing the minnesota and canadian border will continue to shift
east and into ontario tomorrow. A rather complex front lay to the
south of this low...as a cold front through manitoba and into north
dakota where it stretches west through montana. North of grand
forks north dakota...stretches a warm front that is seen south
all of the way through northern missouri. This area will continue
to lift north and east overnight. First area of snow is already
encroaching on chicago and should and snow is being reported from
freeport to rockford and areas south. This will continue to move
towards the chicago metro and may build south over the next couple
of hours...but the heavy snow showers are expected to generally stay
north of the city with some flurries to light snow being noted elsewhere.
Better area of forcing and isentropic upglide out over iowa right
now to move across northwest illinois by this evening. Will keep
the current sps that was issued this morning out as the general
timing is still looking intact. Expect to see an overall increase
in coverage over the next hours behind the first light round of
showers. Still thinking that the snowfall amounts will remain on
the low side...with generally 1 to 2 inches from i-80 and
north...to just a light dusting south. With the advection of warm
air aloft...there is the chance for some freezing drizzle...but
decided to trim it back from the going forecast tonight as it is
not looking as likely as in previous shifts...especially for the
areas east of a general line from harvard to ottowa. For areas
west...there is still a localized chance...but it is looking like
the mid level moisture will be exiting quickly and only the lower
levels remain saturated.

Friday still set to be a `quiet` day as weak surface ridging builds
in prior to the dubious weekend storm. If you drank the model
koolaid days before...you would have been sold on a southerly track
to the storm set to move through saturday and into sunday. Last
night all guidance decided to flip and pull the surface low many
hundreds of miles north...which spelled a dramatically different
solution for the area. Previously it was looking like we would see
all snow...but limited amounts with the southerly solution. Last
night the 00z ecmwf took the system across the ideal spot for
northern illinois to get a healthy dosage of snow...but now guidance
continues the track even further north. Have trended back the
forecast as we will likely start out with rain on saturday...and
even highs in the 40s. Models are even hinting at the possibility of
some convection further south with this system...but not completely
sold on that yet...but did trend in the direction of a warmer and
less snowy solution. As further guidance comes in...will
definitely zero in on specifics. But with the models still
struggling on how to phase energy across the plains...will just
trend and now completely go one direction or the other. Currently
it is looking like we will see snow on the back side as a trowal
develops and as the arctic air dives south...rain will quickly
transition to snow. Totals are still questionable but are still
looking be in the 1 to 2 inch range and not at warning or advisory
level.

Long term (sunday night through thursday)...

Highly amplified/blocky pattern through the extended. Very deep long
wave trough over the eastern conus should allow canada to dump
another slug of early season arctic air southward into the area in
the wake of the weekend cyclone. Still quite plausible that we will
have highs in the teens and lows flirting with or below zero away
from the city. Given the farther northward track of the weekend low
there are real questions about how much/if any snow cover will be
present. Should the saturday warm-up/rain melt the snow and the
trowel on the backside not produce a snowpack...then the temps we
have going may well end up needing to be bumped. Given uncertainties
with weekend storm have opted to maintain pretty much status quo
with wind chill temps of 10 to 20 below at times late sunday night
into sun morning then mon night into tues am.

Medium range guidance does suggest that the trough will move
eastward with moderating temps into the middle of next week. While
some moderation is expected in temp toward mid week...am worried
that with such a blocky pattern and arctic airmass in place that the
moderation in temps toward midweek may end up being slower than
currently suggested by models. Have generally gone with model
consensus and just knocked temps down a couple degrees for now
wednesday into thursday.


----------



## KJ Cramer

John dee is sayin that I could see 8+ possible, NOAA is saying 1-2, and intellicrap isn't saying anything one way or another. Tomorrow will hopefully see this storm for the weekend definitely hitting us head on, I'm tired of this wishy washy BS. Snow dance :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc for luck!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1144708 said:


> Hey Pushin Who YOU drive for Pouring the concrete????Also my IDOT yard Iam Out of is on 118th rigland


Wille Brothers, out of the Oak Forest yard.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well guys, our favorite weather man, Skilling, is still calling for a good size snowstorm around here. Man I hope he's right!


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

skilling said rain turning to snow and still needs to be watched to early to tell it is still very early! look what 24 hours did already!


----------



## erkoehler

We'll know Sunday morning!


----------



## tls22

wake up chicago...heavy band of snow coming...prob another inch on what is down now....if any


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

tls22;1146022 said:


> wake up chicago...heavy band of snow coming...prob another inch on what is down now....if any


I agree! Guesser said rates of 1 inch per hour. To bad it's moving so rapidly! Still going to look very impressive.


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;1145938 said:


> Wille Brothers, out of the Oak Forest yard.


Oh man the guy that owns that company was always at the hockey rink I work at. His kid played here. Nice guy always wearin cut off orange wille shirts. Always wore em in the winter too with one hell of a tan lol


----------



## tls22

Very heavy snow being reported in Dekalb....big fluffy flakes...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

metallihockey88;1146060 said:


> Oh man the guy that owns that company was always at the hockey rink I work at. His kid played here. Nice guy always wearin cut off orange wille shirts. Always wore em in the winter too with one hell of a tan lol


Eric the guy your talking about is actually a salesman. He kind of, well lies and says he's the owner. And yes, we do get one he!! of a tan!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

tls22;1146079 said:


> Very heavy snow being reported in Dekalb....big fluffy flakes...


Stop it, I'm getting excited!:laughing:


----------



## erkoehler

One more inch and we're doing a full push and salt!


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;1146081 said:


> Eric the guy your talking about is actually a salesman. He kind of, well lies and says he's the owner. And yes, we do get one he!! of a tan!


Really? The guys last name pronounced like twos forget how to spell it. That the guy your talkin about?


----------



## tls22

beautiful

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=LOT&product=NCR&overlay=11101111&loop=yes


----------



## erkoehler

One more inch and we're doing a full push and salt!


----------



## tls22

here..........


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

i had seen in cicero,il on saturday a landscaping crew on a 40000sq lot the funny thing is they were using shovels and a wheel barrel to clean the lot........i was laughing my a$$ off well i have a buddy that lives 4 doors down from me that works in the factory of this lot he sees me by his job calls me to come in and talk with the owner i got the contract and asked him my truck or did he want me to use the wheel barrel lol
thanks mexican landscaping


----------



## SnowMatt13

I personally think Saturday's will miss us for the heaviest.
I'm hopeful for a 4-6 snowfall though.....


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I don't some of you guys that want a 12 inch fall. Is 3-7 not good for you.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'll take a 3" storm for both. But anything is better than rain. I don't see much happening for Saturday


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

what kind of weather service will let me know when its snowing over the 2 lots i have..
i heard of pepole getting a fax or email


----------



## swtiih

As long as it is the fluffy stuff and we can plow


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

metallihockey88;1146095 said:


> Really? The guys last name pronounced like twos forget how to spell it. That the guy your talkin about?


Yup, thats him. You say it like 2's, but it spelled like Tews. He's a former cop. Good guy. Sometimes!


----------



## swtiih

With the winds to blow for 12 hours down the lenght of the lake we could get dumped on. We'll see what happens


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1146103 said:


> One more inch and we're doing a full push and salt!


Yes sir, and I think were gonna get it!:bluebouncpurplebou:redbounce


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Paul do think i should go out and buy a new truck or two. I know what I want, but then I may have to live in the basement


----------



## Bartlett_2

I'm in my office in Glendale Heights, haven't seen more then a couple flurries so far.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

No snow tonight more for the weekend


----------



## swtiih

tell her you need a tax right off


----------



## erkoehler

Bartlett_2;1146185 said:


> I'm in my office in Glendale Heights, haven't seen more then a couple flurries so far.


Yeah there wasn't much happening south of Barrington.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Its coming down pretty hard here in New Lenox. Ground is covered. Hope it gets to ALL of you real soon. Going to sleep for a few hours. Be safe out there!


----------



## Bartlett_2

Just started coming down pretty heavy. Hopefully it'll justify a salt run in the next hour....


----------



## JERRYJMJ

Anyone from Arlington Hights? What's the situation there? thanks for any info .


----------



## DCSpecial

Not much here by Fox Lake....I can still make out my brick pavers on the walk. Watching football for now


----------



## erkoehler

10 minutes and I'm going to bed! Need a nap before heading out.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

Coming down good in Joliet now .... How long is this supposed to keep up?!


----------



## tls22

Fire_n_Ice;1146227 said:


> Coming down good in Joliet now .... How long is this supposed to keep up?!


until the back edge of the radar reaches you....1.5 hours


----------



## ao31

Barrington has just about nothing on the ground. I see it on the radar but it certainly is not hitting the ground here!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

tls22;1145258 said:


> Pat no pics from the last storm? You promised:realmad:


ahhhhhhh, i have a special filming project going on. I have place my camera inside a snowpile. I'm not sure what pile its in,but its in one.....It has a small nuclear-powered battery that's wrapped with asbestos to retain heat, this way we can get a natural view of Chicago's weather......


----------



## KMBertog

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1146117 said:


> thanks mexican landscaping


We employ nearly 200 Hispanics and couldn't do the work without them. Just saying...


----------



## KMBertog

Pushin 2 Please;1145907 said:


> Can you guys believe that I have received 2 calls for salt this afternoon? One of my funeral homes has a wake and requested it be salted as soon as possible, and I have a day care that also wanted salt before the parents came to pick up there kids. I'm not gonna disagree with easypayup! Just a waste if you ask me?


I pre treated a private home community with our liquid truck at 1:00 this afternoon. Who cares. Money is money! payup


----------



## KMBertog

coming down at a decent clip at my place in Palatine as of 8:20 p.m. Still haven't received a call on when we'll be running salt in the a.m. Leave it to "snow command" to be late with this sort of stuff, lol :laughing:


----------



## swtiih

off wgn weather 
December 9, 2010 7:47 PM | No Comments A band of snow is moving into the Chicago area from the west and will be on spreading the area in the next hour. Visibilities are dropping rapidly as the snow moves in and with temperatures well below freezing the snow will accumulate.

Visibilities reduced by snow around 7:45 pm

Aurora 1/2 mile

DeKalb 3/4 mile

Morris 3/4 mile

Rochelle 1 mile

LaSalle-Peru 1 mile

Most areas in should pick up an inch or two or new snow, with heavier totals near the Wisconsin state line.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

we are heading out at 11 just got in checking lots in villa park lombard and rooselle/bloomingdale and we will be going a salt run thats all sidewalk crew and 2 drivers will be out

RUSS-R+R

I will not be buying any new trucks in fact i think its lame if you live at home and are buying new trucks! i wanna see your bottom line thats what matters to me, I dont care what i have to work with i wanna see what i bring home on payday thats secess MONEY NEVER SLEEPS CASH TALKS ******** WALKS thats all for now!:laughing:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Now now be nice. Not all of us can have the part of not having a house note or something. If I didn't I would go buy a new one in a heart beat


----------



## snowguys

R&R Yard Design;1146343 said:


> Now now be nice. Not all of us can have the part of not having a house note or something. If I didn't I would go buy a new one in a heart beat


Yea same here


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea I don't get some guys. Buy new trucks with crappy contracts and no home, still live and mom and dads when there in there late 20 or 30s. But anyway don't think anything out of this storm, maybe a Salting on 3-4 lots


----------



## Midwest Pond

1" on the ground in Mundelein...... full route if we can sneak a bit more


----------



## KMBertog

looks like we are heading out at 4 or 5 a.m. for salt run Chicago/western/northern burbs. 

good luck to everyone tonight!


----------



## REAPER

erkoehler;1146094 said:


> One more inch and we're doing a full push and salt!


Thats what she said...


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

.5 in addison


----------



## KMBertog

Midwest Pond;1146411 said:


> almost 2" on the ground in Mundelein...... full route.....


KEEP IT COMING!!! 2" is our trigger on all of our plow accounts. I would much rather push everything and salt.... Don't get me wrong, I would love a salt run if we don't get that much. But..... payup


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea just a quarter in landing if that. Tommy is on now. Shhhh


----------



## ultimate plow

Shovel crews heading out a mid night to clear walks and edge curbs. 4 salt trucks with plows mounted going out at 3.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What do you mean edge curbs.


----------



## Midwest Pond

our Saturday storm is the back edge of the storm with snow from 5pm till midnight......

hes calling 5".......... hopefully for us

.


----------



## ultimate plow

Looks like a lot of am rain saturday before it changes to snow. Rain sucks in december! Hopefully it tracks a tad south so we get hit smack dab! Either way we plowing sat night sunday


----------



## REAPER

Already did my salt run for the night. There will not be any plowing unless there is some fluke lake effect near the lake shore. 

Going North on RT31 leaving Elgin area around 6:15-6:30 PM there was a white regular cab straight blade in the north bound lanes that looked like he clipped the front of a small car pulling out onto 31. Was that anyone here??? What a back-up that was!!!

Anyone driving today when it was just barely flurries and you had your plow on and just driving around the block or sitting in the shell gas station with your strobes going? Yeah you were just being in the way of others. I even saw one guy out full blade up front and back blade driving like my Grandma's Grandma. All 3 I saw that were being a nuisance should have just stayed home instead of being in traffic.


----------



## tls22

Reaper it was me, im sorry:crying:


----------



## ultimate plow

R&R Yard Design;1146440 said:


> What do you mean edge curbs.


We like the snowblower crews to cleans the sidewalks where the plows cant get a good "contain" of the snow when windrowing away from the sidewalks. Trying to prevent the snow spill off from going on the sidewalks again. Only around the building of course.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

wow according to skilling 9/10th of an inch in rockford and 1/2" in wadsworth hmmmmm i dunno how they got 2 inches in some areas....


----------



## REAPER

tls22;1146458 said:


> Reaper it was me, im sorry:crying:


I thought it was some Josiey(sp) boy!!! :laughing:


----------



## REAPER

ptllandscapeIL;1146466 said:


> wow according to skilling 9/10th of an inch in rockford and 1/2" in wadsworth hmmmmm i dunno how they got 2 inches in some areas....


Shoulda seen the fish I caught , it was {_______this big_______}


----------



## Midwest Pond

edited post if your referring to mine...... but I'm sure you saw........


----------



## KMBertog

salt trucks out at 5 a.m.

seeing that it is nearly 11, it's time for some 

have fun in the morning boys!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Tinley guys hot much is out that way.


----------



## REAPER

Midwest Pond;1146510 said:


> edited post if your referring to mine...... but I'm sure you saw........


Just bangin on ya man. It's all in jest.  
BUT, there is a chance since you are closer to the lake. When I was doing Highland Park post office I would be plowing when 2 miles over there was nothing.


----------



## DCSpecial

Went out to Long Grove to clean up a drive/walk/patio for a customer who likes to always have his place cleaned........1/2"-3/4" there, maybe. 
And in the subdivision I drove through up to his place no one else had been plowed, LOL. He texted me that he wanted me to clean it up so I went out.


----------



## jg80

Anybody want to salt a couple of properties?


----------



## erkoehler

Where???????


----------



## erkoehler

People were plowing the McDonald's and a few gas stations in Glendale heights.


----------



## jg80

erkoehler;1146588 said:


> Where???????


Streamwood and warrenville. interested?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

We got a good 3" in New Lenox


----------



## erkoehler

jg80;1146592 said:


> Streamwood and warrenville. interested?


Wouldn't be able to until 9am.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Shut up Ryan. We got about 1-1.5 in Tinley area. Don't know if I want to plow every thing through.


----------



## erkoehler

Have some drifting up in mchenry area which may force us to plow.


----------



## jg80

erkoehler;1146594 said:


> Wouldn't be able to until 9am.


That will be fine let me know by 9 if still interested. Thanks


----------



## erkoehler

jg80;1146604 said:


> That will be fine let me know by 9 if still interested. Thanks


What's you number? Call me at 224-698-snow


----------



## mikeitu7

Same here in Orland Park 1- 1.5. Just servicing banks.


----------



## jblatti13

just measured the driveway... 2 1/4 down in joliet. full run for meeee


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Just doing some hoa's that are mostly old folks


----------



## snowguys

jg80;1146586 said:


> Anybody want to salt a couple of properties?


I just got done and have 2 trucks that can salt if erk cant do it


----------



## jg80

snowguys;1146628 said:


> I just got done and have 2 trucks that can salt if erk cant do it


Thanks, but ERK has it covered. Thanks again!


----------



## snowguys

jg80;1146629 said:


> Thanks, but ERK has it covered. Thanks again!


No biggie thought I would offer myself as a back up in no way was I tryin to take and work from erk


----------



## SnowMatt13

So what was skillings guess last night, I missed it.
Too many wathces and warnings up to the north....hopefully something to plow tomorrow night......


----------



## snowman79

sounds like this weekends storm is a bust. Its taking to much of a northerly track keeping us in the warm side of things. We still we get some snow but nowhere near what its capable of putting down. Hopefully the track moves south about 50-100 miles and sets us up in the almost all snow side of things. Just to tthe north of me they are expecting 6-12+ supposedly.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Yeah this weekend's "storm" has really turned into a bust. Everyone, at this point anyways, seems to be on the same page with only maybe 1-2 inches. What a bummer. We have still got some time though maybe it'll change course again and set up to dump on us, hopefully. :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## The Garden Guru

We got just under 2" in Riverside. Drive into the shop this morning was easy. I saw some of the local landscapers in the area plowing private drives. Had couple of people here for salt so far this morning. Mainly bag salt though and some bulk. More than I expected though


----------



## tls22

6 inches so far at ohare for the year......6 inches of snow in the first 10 days of the month not bad guys


----------



## KMBertog

Full salt run for us this morning. payup Not more than a half inch on the ground in the northern burbs. 

Looks like just 1-3" tomorrow night/sunday morning. a bummer considering what they had been projecting earlier in the week.


----------



## The Garden Guru

I know what you mean. I had to pull the trigger on the estimates for snowfall and brought in 2 loads bulk for today and tomorrow and then another on Monday. I'm hoping some of these private industrial companies keep coming in to get bulk to do their lots.


----------



## Bartlett_2

I did two of my lots on a 1" trigger last night, and then my own. Hoping we get something decent this weekend, but as long as it's 2", I get my full run in....


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

A total bust for plowing for us. Salt trucks hit it hard and left nothing for the rest of us to play in..
This weekend isn't looking any better. So I will do my part and go take the plow off and then maybe it will snow for us all.:laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92

there was lot of people plowing in carol stream last night. it came down and came down fast! Awsome doughnut weather thats for sure


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

As long as we get 2" I'm happy it will get us out for a run


----------



## the new boss 92

hopfully memake a nice easy 2 inch push this weekend!


----------



## NW Snow Removal

some areas could not muster an inch, and these types of storms are always the trickiest to get out there early to measure on all the edges of your territory to find out who and where needs plowing. The guys just salting tonight were a little disappointed because where we load them, there was 1.5 inches. They wished they had a route right there.


----------



## tls22

My forcast is 2-4 for the area saturday night into sunday.......temps will fall quick....


----------



## the new boss 92

im waiting for a nice easy 2 inch push and not a heavy push either because that sucked last time!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

just got in, easy 8.5 hours......

seen ron ( pushin) about 3 or 4 times

think im putting away the plow until next weekend......


----------



## erkoehler

Headed in now, we plowed as we wanted lots to have some residual salt in case we get freezing rain.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

i was out from 11pm-430am we had to plow alot of our ! in triggers and and salted i even sent out my residential crew for the high maintenance customers


----------



## ERWbuilders

still looks good


----------



## the new boss 92

perfect thats what i wanna see


----------



## REAPER

Saw this on the web. Hope it ain't one of you guys.  :laughing:

Snow blower chute fix.


----------



## swtiih

ERWbuilders;1146959 said:


> still looks good


Almost makes you dizzy. I like our area.


----------



## swtiih

SnowMatt13;1146659 said:


> So what was skillings guess last night, I missed it.
> Too many wathces and warnings up to the north....hopefully something to plow tomorrow night......


Sounds like the "wrap around could get us"


----------



## the new boss 92

proper english they never tought you in school.:laughing: little entertainment while waiting for the storm to come.......

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/872073/


----------



## A.Landscaping

THEY WERE SAYING 1-3 IN MY AREA WAITED ALL NIGHT AND ALL WE GOT WAS NOT EVEN A INCH WTF...atleast some of you guys got a push.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Yea they where saying more towards IL WI border..low and behold 1 inch even wtf these weather people really need to go back to school! Im hoping like hell for a big one this weekend still..i KNOW we will get dumped on this weekend!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ERWbuilders;1147009 said:


> Yea they where saying more towards IL WI border..low and behold 1 inch even wtf these weather people really need to go back to school! Im hoping like hell for a big one this weekend still..i KNOW we will get dumped on this weekend!


well they get last night wrong, wgn was kind of right the last i seen. Hopeful they get this one wrong to and the low goes under chicago.....


----------



## tls22

1olddogtwo;1146276 said:


> ahhhhhhh, i have a special filming project going on. I have place my camera inside a snowpile. I'm not sure what pile its in,but its in one.....It has a small nuclear-powered battery that's wrapped with asbestos to retain heat, this way we can get a natural view of Chicago's weather......


lmao....i was waiting for someone to do that....2 years ago mine found a snowplile also


----------



## Innovative Snow

Skilling just said 4 - 5 and then a couple inches of lake effect by Sunday afternoon


----------



## 1olddogtwo

tls22;1147063 said:


> lmao....i was waiting for someone to do that....2 years ago mine found a snowplile also


this one is brand new and its waterproof. its a kodak playsport, shoots in 1080 hd...shame to lose already....

anyways, NWS shows the Low going north of chicago, it think the GFS shows it going south.....I NEED A TV HERE AT WORK to watch TOMMY BOY


----------



## tls22

1olddogtwo;1147075 said:


> this one is brand new and its waterproof. its a kodak playsport, shoots in 1080 hd...shame to lose already....
> 
> anyways, NWS shows the Low going north of chicago, it think the GFS shows it going south.....I NEED A TV HERE AT WORK to watch TOMMY BOY


Sorry to hear that Pat.......

As for the snow.....2-4 looks good......the low tracks has shift a bit south, but not enough to save chicago. Its not going to be alot of rain......05-.10. Then dry slot until the deformation band swings around and gives you ur snow......i think 4-5 by toomy boy is a great call...advisory level snow coming


----------



## 1olddogtwo

its ok, still have an empty box......

i always have my driod to take pix's, but i leave in the clip so i dont happen to lose it...and my blackberry sucks and my other does not have a camera

i even lost sully.....


----------



## tls22

1olddogtwo;1147104 said:


> its ok, still have an empty box......
> 
> i always have my driod to take pix's, but i leave in the clip so i dont happen to lose it...and my blackberry sucks and my other does have a camera
> 
> i even lost sully.....


lmao...Your Hilarius.....seems like you have alot of fun ut there...hows the redone wideout treating you?


----------



## the new boss 92

oldogg, the wideout still taking good care of you after you gotit fixed this year again?


----------



## the new boss 92

tls22;1147113 said:


> lmao...Your Hilarius.....seems like you have alot of fun ut there...hows the redone wideout treating you?


:laughing: we posted the same thing at the same time


----------



## erkoehler

4-5 would be sweet!


----------



## tls22

the new boss 92;1147117 said:


> :laughing: we posted the same thing at the same time


yeah lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

so far with 25 hours, 67 curbs, 48 sewer covers, the only that has been hurt is a lost marker stick.....the trip lauched over the truck this morning.....hell even the glue together light from last year is fine

But even again, it's still early in the year.....give it time.


----------



## ERWbuilders

10" would be better


----------



## the new boss 92

1olddogtwo;1147126 said:


> so far with 25 hours, 67 curbs, 48 sewer covers, the only that has been hurt is a lost marker stick.....the trip lauched over the truck this morning.....hell even the glue together light from last year is fine
> 
> But even again, it's still early in the year.....give it time.


i love how you just work the hell out of your stuff and dont care. on top of it all with the exceptions of a few minor repairs it works year after year!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

i have no problem tearing up my stuff in the name of FUN, I enjoy the repairs and so forth plowing, atving, workin, remodeling.

I'm not cheap or looking to do things half ass either, just making something better/ improving whatever I BREAK.....

anyways, i have to go home, shower and go up to downers grove for our company X-mas party, on 2 hours of sleep.....god do i love this long plowing days/nights/days/nights.....wish they would happen more often...


----------



## the new boss 92

the awsome olddog, have a great season and let see you work the new 011!


----------



## tls22

winter storm watch might be going out tonight




AFTERNOON FORECAST DISCUSSION IS IN THE WORKS AND SHOULD BE OUT 
WITHIN THE NEXT 15 TO 20 MINUTES. DELAY IS DUE TO COMPLICATED 
FORECAST AND ISSUANCE OF A WINTER STORM WATCH FOR WINDS...WIND 
CHILLS AND BLOWING STARTING AT MIDNIGHT TOMORROW AND PERSISTING 
THROUGH THE DAY ON SUNDAY. MORE DETAILS...WSW AND ZONES 
FORTHCOMING.


----------



## stroker79

Old dog, check out a camera called contour hd. They have a 1080 cam that is really nice. It's water resistant but they have a clear outer shell you can get that makes it totally waterproof. I use mine for atving and I've been very happy so far. It's actually a helmet cam. Do a YouTube search for contourhd to see how good the video is that it makes.

I'll have a video up this evening of when we went riding this past Saturday.


----------



## tls22

O.new.klot.ws.a.0004.101212t0600z-101213t0600z/
winnebago-boone-mchenry-lake il-ogle-lee-de kalb-kane-dupage-cook-
la salle-kendall-grundy-will-kankakee-livingston-iroquois-ford-
including the cities of...rockford...belvidere...woodstock...
Waukegan...oregon...dixon...dekalb...aurora...wheaton...chicago...
Ottawa...oswego...morris...joliet...kankakee...pontiac...
Watseka...paxton
358 pm cst fri dec 10 2010

...winter storm watch in effect from late saturday night through
sunday evening...

The national weather service in chicago has issued a winter storm
watch...which is in effect from late saturday night through
sunday evening.

* timing...saturday night into sunday night across north central
and northeast illinois.

* accumulations...generally less than 5 inches...but strong winds
could produce considerable drifting.

* hazards...wind gusts in excess of 45 mph...blowing and drifting
snow...reduced visibility...bitterly cold wind chills to around
25 below zero sunday night.

* impacts...snow covered roads...visibility of less than a quarter
mile at times...falling branches and powerlines...frostbite.


----------



## erkoehler

A winter storm watch is a start! 

Anything that partially melted today is refreezing causing slick spots, be careful out there!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Are the lowballers finally screwing themselves?

I received a call from a auto part store (Auto Zone), last snow to come do the lot. I bid the lot a few months ago, what i thought was a real fair price. When I got there the manager told me his guy never showed up, so would I do it this storm? He said it would be that time only. Ok, fine paid cash, I needed fuel anyway! He called again today at 11:30AM and asked if I would do it the rest of the year. He said his other guy finally got there at 11:00AM, and didn't know how to use the plow. Basically kept it straight and just kept going back and fourth. He said he told him never come back! So i ask again, are the lowballers finally screwing themselves? I sure so hope so!


----------



## KMBertog

skilling ups his forecast for sat night into sunday!! looks like that storm is tracking back south a bit :bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## tls22

skilling text me this



Tom Skilling Update:

Our in-house work puts average precip acrs multiple runs of 8 models at 0.62"--58% as snow which fluffs up into 14 to 1 ratio snow. That produces 4-6" of system snow. 20 hours of lake enhancement cud add up to 5" addnl inches some lakeside areas. So early thinking here is: 4-6" west suburbs; potentially 6+" city & lakeside counties Sat nite into Sun nite. Hvy lake snow to cont into Mon IN/MI snowbelts.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

BRING THE SNOW!!!!! seriously ill say it again this is shaping to be the same setup as WINTER 07-08 when we got 82 inches it was a wild dec then smooth 3 weeks of january then BAM the bottom hit again!


----------



## KJ Cramer

Come on snow! :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc keep upping the amounts, I need/want pushable events, the more snow the better!


----------



## erkoehler

Let it snow!


----------



## KMBertog

Skilling forecasting 4-6" initially w/ lake enhancement another 5 inches possible. 

Giddyup! 

Rest up now boys! Sunday going to be a long one!


----------



## swtiih

Is Sunday here yet


----------



## DJP2829

Due to the rain Saturday AM followed by a quick temperature drop, are you guys planning to send out salt trucks to prevent a layer of ice below the snow that is supposed to arrive Sat night/Sunday? If this temp change is as drastic as they are saying, it could be like plowing on ice Sunday...........


----------



## erkoehler

I won't be salting unless a specific request comes in for it


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

i will say this im so GLAD this is coming on late saturday night early sunday morning if this was a weekday it would be very very bad be safe out there all the drunks being a saturday night oh man!


----------



## REAPER

DJP2829;1147461 said:


> Due to the rain Saturday AM followed by a quick temperature drop, are you guys planning to send out salt trucks to prevent a layer of ice below the snow that is supposed to arrive Sat night/Sunday? If this temp change is as drastic as they are saying, it could be like plowing on ice Sunday...........


Probably. We do a few large church lots that will need to be ready @ 6 AM 
Also have a few McDonald's in which a couple are 24 hr I believe. Should be crazy fun!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes, Skilling is the best, most accurate in the Chicagoland area. With that said, does anybody else find it funny, he is the only one calling for such high amounts? Guesser on Channel 2 said 2-4, Channel 5 said 3-5, and Channel 7 said 2-4. NOAA said the amounts will stay well UNDER the 6 inch mark, therefore we have a Watch instead of a Warning. Skilling has 6-10 inches in my area. This time tomorrow, I hope, they all have a better handle on this storm.


----------



## stroker79

Yeah I like Skilling a lot. He can get carried away but is very good at predicting lake effect snows. Thats something none of the other guessers do very well. He did preface his report with the fact that this can all change and was honest about the totals being tentative but it being very likely that we will see 6-10 overall. Well see!!! Time to do some donuts on the atv lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

if i sleep tonight, this will be what i'll be dreaming about.......LOL.


----------



## stroker79

I wish I didnt see those pics


----------



## Midwest Pond

the futurecast model Skilling was showing earlier was showing a big break in the middle..... unless it changed I was generally saddened by what I saw......


hoping for the best..... would like to be out there for 3 passes.....

.


----------



## stroker79

Midwest Pond;1147666 said:


> the futurecast model Skilling was showing earlier was showing a big break in the middle..... unless it changed I was generally saddened by what I saw......
> 
> hoping for the best..... would like to be out there for 3 passes.....
> 
> .


The big break is where the magic happens. Once the rains passes through, the frigid arctic air comes in with the snow. When the snow falls, it will be most likely a blizzard!!


----------



## Midwest Pond

then we got 4-5 hours of blizzard on our hands


----------



## swtiih

did someone say the word blizzard


----------



## SnowMatt13

Blizzard watch to the west getting closer.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

A few neighbors just left and wow, is it foggy out there. If anybody is out tonight, drive safe. Couple more beers and bedtime for me!


----------



## Midwest Pond

skilling calling for 10" ending late sunday night around midnight


----------



## erkoehler

Midwest Pond;1147774 said:


> skilling calling for 10" ending late sunday night around midnight


Wow! I'll take it!


----------



## Midwest Pond

over 24 hours of straight snow....... starting Sat night whenever your area turns from sleet to snow


get sleep everyone and good luck with your equipment


.


----------



## ultimate plow

I have a feeling we will get a good amount


----------



## Donny O.

weather guy in rockford just said the latest models are showing the low to move south which moves the snow/sleet line and the snow amount lines all south as well....but again never know for sure til it happens but either way it's gonna be a long weekend. and me with a back brake grinding and I cant get the frigin rotor off!!!


----------



## the new boss 92

i hope we get nailed, plow most of the night sunday into monday morning and hit driveways early monday, sleep like hell and go to work!

ps its foggy as *** by my house!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Well whatz up everyone hope everyone had a better day than me


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Rj what happened you ok man. You need anything


----------



## stroker79

Dont laugh but even though I wasnt plowing last weekend I was playing in the snow!!!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I am somewhat okay past days have been bad for me my motor on my e47 went out 186.00 new then the f##king thing stoped working the pump 200.00 had it rebuilt go out plowing today and i f##kedup again threw it out the e47 and bought a brand new e58h hd 1800.00


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I forgot something my cell phone the screen stays white


----------



## tls22

stroker79;1147891 said:


> Dont laugh but even though I wasnt plowing last weekend I was playing in the snow!!!


I like when the other rider spit snow at you with his tires....


----------



## stroker79

Lol yeah that was dale who used to post here as yamaguy. I got him back though lol


----------



## KJ Cramer

Well boys they are upping it! :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc Intellicrap is saying 5-9, NOAA is saying 3-5, Accuchump is saying 4, I'll take it all its a heck of alot better than the 1-2 predicted on Thursday. According to the radar its got that nice hook action too, so it gives us a chance to get out there and clean before we get another dose - this assuming that initial band isn't all rain. I'm pumped!


----------



## Midwest Pond

i feel like a little kid the night before Christmas.....


----------



## The Garden Guru

Here's hoping for that snowfall. What time is it supposed to turn from rain to snow? I'm thinking about keeping salt pick ups going later today and then early as I can crawl out of bed and get to the yard. Last night kicked my posterior. I was in the yard till 8pm drove back home and then up at 4am to get here and open the yard early for the plowers who ordered for pick up this morning. Is it naptime yet


----------



## the new boss 92

stroker79;1147918 said:


> Lol yeah that was dale who used to post here as yamaguy. I got him back though lol


i miss ridding so much i wish i could get come cash together to get another toy i just wont getmuch use out of it and it will be sitting most of the time! hope you having a good one stroker.


KJ Cramer;1147957 said:


> Well boys they are upping it! :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc Intellicrap is saying 5-9, NOAA is saying 3-5, Accuchump is saying 4, I'll take it all its a heck of alot better than the 1-2 predicted on Thursday. According to the radar its got that nice hook action too, so it gives us a chance to get out there and clean before we get another dose - this assuming that initial band isn't all rain. I'm pumped!


wow when i read this my eyes opened right up and made me excited. is this going to be like a blizard?


Midwest Pond;1148022 said:


> i feel like a little kid the night before Christmas.....


your tell me i hate the anticipation before a big storm!


The Garden Guru;1148028 said:


> Here's hoping for that snowfall. What time is it supposed to turn from rain to snow? I'm thinking about keeping salt pick ups going later today and then early as I can crawl out of bed and get to the yard. Last night kicked my posterior. I was in the yard till 8pm drove back home and then up at 4am to get here and open the yard early for the plowers who ordered for pick up this morning. Is it naptime yet


is your yard just west of the commercial tire place and east of the powerlines on the north side of north ave?


----------



## erkoehler

When is the change supposed to happen?


----------



## the new boss 92

they were saying around dinner time last night!


----------



## erkoehler

My sites close around 8 so that would be sweet!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

the new boss 92;1148088 said:


> is your yard just west of the commercial tire place and east of the powerlines on the north side of north ave?


Im assuming its Landscape Depot.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

dude skilling is saying tomorrow night all said and ddone 6-12" depending where you are!


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

this is going to be crazy!!!! salt is going to do nothing!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

ptllandscapeIL;1148129 said:


> this is going to be crazy!!!! salt is going to do nothing!


And customers just wont understand it.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

hahahah dave you are correct!!! last weekend customers didnt understand why it was still snowing and 3 trucks couldnt get the shopping center done,when the roads werent even touched


----------



## cplmac

I think I'm going to throw salt down during the tail end of the rain to keep my lots from turning into hockey rinks. Then head out in the AM to swipe the snow away and once more tomorrow night for a push. Then again, it's really impossible to "plan" how you are going to handle a storm like this before it hits.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

true, honestly my guys are going to want orders for tonight and i have no clue what to tell them. The weather men have no clue what to tell us! All i heard is rain to snow by 7 or 8pm tonight


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Anyone here looking for a grease monkey or general labor? I really would like to get out of my current job and into the fields that I have experience in. I am going to school for diesel and industrial technology and have strong roots in home building. Just thought you guys might need or know some one who is looking for a reliable guy.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

All we can do is rest up all day and just be ready. My g/f is already giving me orders, we have to go here and here today and do this. Damn, I just want to relax, going to be a long next couple days.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

DistinctiveDave;1148170 said:


> All we can do is rest up all day and just be ready. My g/f is already giving me orders, we have to go here and here today and do this. Damn, I just want to relax, going to be a long next couple days.


Make her aware of who brings the money home!


----------



## tls22

ptllandscapeIL;1148159 said:


> true, honestly my guys are going to want orders for tonight and i have no clue what to tell them. The weather men have no clue what to tell us! All i heard is rain to snow by 7 or 8pm tonight


You guys are going to get a band of rain...which will prob end by 8-9pm......then you will get a dry slot.....perhaps it might be frz drizzle or flurries.......im sure there will be post that this storm is a bust.......then the deform band will loop in around 1-2am perhaps a bit later. It will snow and snow hard......prob end towards the evening to snow showers and flurries....forecast 4-8 fro me......8-9 closer to the lake.

If your guys know the business well they will just keep them self's available and get some rest......


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well we had a full push from that last little storm. Just got some rest finally. Now preparing for this one. My operator knocked the rubber edge on the pusher out of alignment so I gotta adjust it. And then I'm gonna remove the tailgate on dump truck because we are gonna be transporting the Cat 420 and the pusher for this storm. Gonna slid pusher in the bed of truck and the take machine on trailer. I knew I should have kept my flatbed for reasons like this.


----------



## kolkie05

Hey guy's,

Anyone that was interested in that Skokie lot mettalihockey88 is taking care of it for me.

Thanks anyway!:salute:


----------



## Midwest Pond

as of last night the snow wasnt starting till 9-10pm..... by 3am all hell is breaking loose, then snow to light snow till almost midnight......

that is the way it was going down on the futurecast as of last.... just watched it off the DVR


----------



## KMBertog

has it started raining by anyone yet? still no precip as i look out the window of my place here in palatine.


----------



## erkoehler

Still nothing here in Prairie Grove.


----------



## snorider075

Nota here in the foxvalley,aurora area.


----------



## weeman97

Trucks resting in the firehouse in 80degree bay, washed and provided no one calls 911 im resting


----------



## SnowMatt13

It's out there......

Give it some time.
maybe the low will track a bit further south


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Rain in Chicago heights right now melting all the crappy stuff that was left over.


----------



## The Garden Guru

Originally Posted by the new boss 92 

is your yard just west of the commercial tire place and east of the powerlines on the north side of north ave?

That's correct. Just follow all the people coming in. We've been getting bamboozled all morning. Hoping we don't run out of bulk till Monday though with all these snow increases I've been reading about


----------



## nevrnf

PabstBlueRibbon;1148174 said:


> Make her aware of who brings the money home!


He does know, That is why he is out and not home resting.


----------



## dlcs

Raining here in Sterling, about 100 miles west of you guyys. Nothing freezing yet. Looks like its moving further south, NOAA is forcasting more snow for the I-80 area in Iowa, wasn't like that this morning. My brother in law who drives a semi, is stuck an 1 hour north of Omaha due to a pile up and the emergency crews took a hour to get there, drifts higher than the cars. Its going to get bad here, its on its way. This wind is going to be crazy. Be safe.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

nevrnf;1148334 said:


> He does know, That is why he is out and not home resting.


he must be wearing shorts today!


----------



## Innovative Snow

Its starting to drizzle near O'Hare


----------



## Innovative Snow

Who has bagged salt at a good price?


----------



## erkoehler

Dizzle here as well


----------



## tls22

New forcasted amounts


----------



## DistinctiveDave

nevrnf;1148334 said:


> He does know, That is why he is out and not home resting.





PabstBlueRibbon;1148347 said:


> he must be wearing shorts today!


Omg you guys are so funny. True though, shes the one that brings a paycheck home every week. payup


----------



## The Garden Guru

Innovative Snow 
Junior Member

Who has bagged salt at a good price?

Bulk or bagged?
Landscape Depot is at $4.19 bag for pallets $82 bulk


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

tls22;1148361 said:


> new forcasted amounts


where does this info come from


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I have a question what is the biggest vbox by buyers saltdogg i can fit on a 95 dodge ram 1500 4x4 with airlift 6.5 bed


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

tls22;1148361 said:


> New forcasted amounts


Its now a warning. Time to put up my feet and get some rest!


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

wheres landscape depot?


----------



## The Garden Guru

21w450 North Ave in Lombard. Its just west of I355 by about 1/4 mile


----------



## SnowMatt13

blizzard warning at the border.............


----------



## JERRYJMJ

*salt needs*



The Garden Guru;1148449 said:


> 21w450 North Ave in Lombard. Its just west of I355 by about 1/4 mile


please check your private msg ,


----------



## dheavychevy38

drizzel here in algonquin better go get my truck from the trans shop for the second time :realmad:


----------



## erkoehler

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1148393 said:


> I have a question what is the biggest vbox by buyers saltdogg i can fit on a 95 dodge ram 1500 4x4 with airlift 6.5 bed


I'd say 2 yard.


----------



## erkoehler

It's raining here.


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;1148509 said:


> It's raining here.


Same in Woodstock.


----------



## erkoehler

It's raining here, unfortunately pretty steadily.


----------



## KMBertog

rain coming down good in palatine. 

upgraded from watch to warning though snow heavy early sunday a.m. and through the day sunday. 

going to have to tivo the bears game


----------



## metallihockey88

Sleet in algonquin right now


----------



## ultimate plow

flakes rain and ice in algonquin


----------



## erkoehler

36 here, few more degrees and we're golden!


----------



## Propony

35.5 degrees, drizzle with a few flakes here in Palatine......^^^^agreed, just a few more degrees


----------



## hatchetman

Heavy snow for last 30 min. here in the metropolis of Durand, IL.:salute:


----------



## The Garden Guru

Where the heck is Durand? I'll take that heavy snow off your hands over here in Lombard


----------



## SullivanSeptic

^ where? Hahahaha


----------



## Propony

I think Durand is out by the Rockford & Kingston area


----------



## tls22

Propony;1148601 said:


> I think Durand is out by the Rockford & Kingston area


Its north west of rockford towards the state line.

You guys will be changing over soon...then a break with the dryslot coming...thent he real show starts


----------



## swtiih

Come on snow


----------



## tls22

Heavy snow being reported in DeKalb


----------



## The Garden Guru

No snow yet here in Lombard, looks like the calm before the storm. Anyone need anything before I close up here? If not, we'll be back around 630-700am


----------



## WilliamOak

Rain/snow mix in Cary, if we get a quick freeze all this water on the roads/lots is gonna be real interesting..


----------



## Midwest Pond

Libertyville/ Mundelein area wont see snow until the leading edge is almost over..... then we wait a few hours

getting my sleep now..... gl guys


.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Sleet / Rain now here in Plano.purplebou:redbounce


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

rain in lockport


----------



## clncut

Anyone pretreating their lots. Weather guesser said big freeze between 10 and midnight. Thinking of salting around 11or so and probably a salt/plow around 5 depending on what's going on outside. Just afraid of waiting till the early am for the first salt run and then have ice on my church lots.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

I thought about it, but people probably wont pay for a pre-treat. Dont know what to do.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I think I will presalt my seasonal shopping center. We will end up using less salt after we plow it then. But i'm just gonna monitor it and make the call tonight


----------



## Bartlett_2

The Garden Guru;1148618 said:


> No snow yet here in Lombard, looks like the calm before the storm. Anyone need anything before I close up here? If not, we'll be back around 630-700am


Hey all, I buy my bagged here for the last two seasons, never had an issue. Great pricing, and you don't have to buy a whole container load...ussmileyflag


----------



## REAPER

erkoehler;1148506 said:


> I'd say 2 yard.


A 2 yd v in a 1500?

Not unless he replaced the stock rear axle!!! 

Air bags or not the axle on a 1500 could not handle a 2yd box and over time he will be a accident with maybe my daughter and grand kids behind him. :yow!:


----------



## Bartlett_2

I'm waiting for the snow, but ready to roll. Going to play a few board games with the kids, since I probably wont see the fam for the rest of the weekend, except for an hour at church tomorrow morning, IF I can make it. By all reports, I should have at least two pushes on a couple lots,if we get the 4-6"...


----------



## JERRYJMJ

The Garden Guru thank you for your help with the salt, i will see you next time i need it ,


----------



## REAPER

No treating the lots tonight. Ground temps are to warm to get the go ahead, so I'm told. Just gonna be a wet soggy mess real early this morning. With the way this wind is going to blow I am not sure I will salt after the plow depending on how things look. 

Salt will just make it stay wet and collect the blowing snow. Over time it builds up with a top layer of ice salt or not. If it starts drying out and it is just the wind blowing hard I may wait on the salting to avoid the above from happening.


----------



## erkoehler

REAPER;1148713 said:


> A 2 yd v in a 1500?
> 
> Not unless he replaced the stock rear axle!!!
> 
> Air bags or not the axle on a 1500 could not handle a 2yd box and over time he will be a accident with maybe my daughter and grand kids behind him. :yow!:


 he asked what would fit.......a 2 will fit and destroy the truck when full.


----------



## REAPER

erkoehler;1148726 said:


> he asked what would fit.......a 2 will fit and destroy the truck when full.


Well true a 2 yd'er Willllllll fit, but  :laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

REAPER;1148722 said:


> No treating the lots tonight. Ground temps are to warm to get the go ahead, so I'm told. Just gonna be a wet soggy mess real early this morning. With the way this wind is going to blow I am not sure I will salt after the plow depending on how things look.
> 
> Salt will just make it stay wet and collect the blowing snow. Over time it builds up with a top layer of ice salt or not. If it starts drying out and it is just the wind blowing hard I may wait on the salting to avoid the above from happening.


No pre-treating here either. With this dry slot that we have coming, the wind will really help dry most, if not all the roads and parking lots. Also going out around 4 or 5, weather pending, to get a jump start on my church lots.


----------



## snowman79

been snowing quite steadily here in Marengo, Most roads are snow covered or very slushy. Temps are starting to fall also. Just drove down the road to the shop and it is slicker then snot out. Should be an interesting day tomorrow.


----------



## KMBertog

WilliamOak;1148621 said:


> Rain/snow mix in Cary, if we get a quick freeze all this water on the roads/lots is gonna be real interesting..


Colin, are you plowing this winter up that way? Didn't know since you said you are still in school.

If so, best of luck tomorrow! :salute:

I have no idea when we plan on heading out. Just got an initial email from "Snow Command" a.k.a., my uncle... He's tracking the storm and will update accordingly.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

reaper;1148713 said:


> a 2 yd v in a 1500?
> 
> Not unless he replaced the stock rear axle!!!
> 
> Air bags or not the axle on a 1500 could not handle a 2yd box and over time he will be a accident with maybe my daughter and grand kids behind him. :yow!:


i have airlift suport WHAT AXLE DO I LOOK FOR ALSO IF I DID GET THE 2YARDER I WOULD ONLY PUT A TON OR MAYBE TON 1/2 I DONT WANT TO BE OUT OF SERVICE


----------



## WilliamOak

Look for an axle surrounded by a 1 ton truck!


----------



## tls22

WilliamOak;1148803 said:


> Look for an axle surrounded by a 1 ton truck!


Is your plow ready for tomorrow?


----------



## erkoehler

I have a 2 yard on my f250 and it works the truck and is way over loaded if you fill it all the way. I wanted a 1.5 yard but found this one used. With some work though it served me well this last storm.


----------



## WilliamOak

tls22;1148808 said:


> Is your plow ready for tomorrow?


As ready as it will ever be.


----------



## erkoehler

^ who you working for?


----------



## tls22

erkoehler;1148821 said:


> ^ who you working for?


big company in mchenry


----------



## dlcs

Slicker than snot here, just salted most of my lots. Got cold in a hurry before the wind dried them out.purplebou


----------



## erkoehler

Winter services?


----------



## tls22

erkoehler;1148827 said:


> Winter services?


no late winter services


----------



## cplmac

clncut;1148699 said:


> Anyone pretreating their lots.


I went out and pre-treated about a half hour ago, with the freeze coming on top of this wet pavement I wanted to make sure the commercial and apartment lots were not going to be hockey rinks. Spoke with the customer beforehand to let them know. My contract is time and material, $.25/lb for salt and the hourly plow rate. I canceled the contract earlier today, but told them I would take care of their properties for this storm so they weren't in the lurch too bad.


WilliamOak;1148803 said:


> Look for an axle surrounded by a 1 ton truck!


Haha, I laughed out loud on this one.


erkoehler;1148818 said:


> I have a 2 yard on my f250 and it works the truck and is way over loaded if you fill it all the way. I wanted a 1.5 yard but found this one used. With some work though it served me well this last storm.


Earlier this year I put 6000 pounds of stone from the local quarry in my F250, it handled it really well. Only drove about 6 miles with that load, but I was definitely concerned. How much does 2 yards of salt weigh? 4000 pounds?

Also, still raining in Dundee and starting to get slick out.


----------



## snorider075

It's snowing in North Aurora!!


----------



## erkoehler

I was damn near 13k pounds fully loaded with salt, plow, fuel.

Truck was squatting 1 inch in the front and 3 in the back.


----------



## KJ Cramer

I'm right next to/on the lake, I got rain turning over now, temps are starting to fall. Bring on the snow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ultimate plow

erkoehler;1148859 said:


> I was damn near 13k pounds fully loaded with salt, plow, fuel.
> 
> Truck was squatting 1 inch in the front and 3 in the back.


You get them air bags in? I have mine and they absolutley work great! We heap the hell out of our 2yd V's. My truck sits mostly level when fully loaded.


----------



## ultimate plow

1 of our guys is hitting the restraunts now with salt. It is slippery out there. Should be a nasty little storm. Everyone will be out plowing early AM!!:salute:


----------



## erkoehler

ultimate plow;1148873 said:


> You get them air bags in? I have mine and they absolutley work great! We heap the hell out of our 2yd V's. My truck sits mostly level when fully loaded.


Air bags are in, what PSI are you running at? I've only put mine up to 75 psi.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

erkoehler;1148888 said:


> air bags are in, what psi are you running at? I've only put mine up to 75 psi.


is that per bag or each bag 
i run mine at 50 per bag


----------



## erkoehler

Each bag is filled separately and is at 75.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

erkoehler;1148893 said:


> each bag is filled separately and is at 75.


arent they good for 100psi


----------



## erkoehler

Yes first load I ran at 50 now bumped to 75. I'll go 90 once the Ebling is on


----------



## erkoehler

Snowing in Bloomingdale, I'm off to bed.


----------



## DCSpecial

35* and rain here by Fox Lake. Just got home.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Snowing crazy in Roselle.


----------



## ultimate plow

grounds covered


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Radar looks like a big break, time for hawks game and some sleepie time!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

We got snow in chicago southside


----------



## DCSpecial

Big flakes coming down here in Fox Lake area now.


----------



## snowguys

cplmac;1148841 said:


> I went out and pre-treated about a half hour ago, with the freeze coming on top of this wet pavement I wanted to make sure the commercial and apartment lots were not going to be hockey rinks. Spoke with the customer beforehand to let them know. My contract is time and material, $.25/lb for salt and the hourly plow rate. I canceled the contract earlier today, but told them I would take care of their properties for this storm so they weren't in the lurch too bad.
> 
> Haha, I laughed out loud on this one.
> 
> Earlier this year I put 6000 pounds of stone from the local quarry in my F250, it handled it really well. Only drove about 6 miles with that load, but I was definitely concerned. How much does 2 yards of salt weigh? 4000 pounds?
> 
> Also, still raining in Dundee and starting to get slick out.


 why did you canceled the contract?


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

How is channel 9's forecast model only forecasting 1.1 inches for Joliet through Tuesday morning?!?! Anyone else see that???


----------



## GMC99

Fire_n_Ice;1149013 said:


> How is channel 9's forecast model only forecasting 1.1 inches for Joliet through Tuesday morning?!?! Anyone else see that???


Yea I was wondering the same thing, it said only 2.3 inches for my area, but the NWS is totally different..... Wish they would all get there damn stories straight!


----------



## KMBertog

rain has rapidly turned to snow here in palatine. maybe 1/4" inch at the moment

i know some of you guys have pre-treated, but we aren't. 

unsure of when we'll pull the trigger tomorrow. Sleep well boys!


----------



## mikeitu7

Just came from the northside on IrvingPark, it was coming down pretty hard. I just arrived on the south by 119th & Pulaski and it has stopped, the ground is covered lightly with snow.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Stopped in Roselle too, slight dusting, nothing crazy to worry about right now.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Going out to salt the main lanes and load up again then bed for a few


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

im going to be bed I will be calling my ***** russell at R+R and will be waking up at 4am to do m y churches that is all i am happy i have 3 trucks up and running good night and good luck out there tomorrow!:salute:


----------



## cplmac

snowguys;1149007 said:


> why did you canceled the contract?


They were jerking around on signing the contract, looking for better rates and generally making my life miserable. I don't need the headache. I already plow for IDOT, this side contract was just a way to make some extra scratch for the winter season. They agreed to finally sign the contract because they couldn't find anyone to match my rates, but there was still grief and I just flat out don't need the contract that badly.


----------



## the new boss 92

time to gas up and go to bed, becareful guys some of the main roads are real nasty!


----------



## snowguys

cplmac;1149126 said:


> They were jerking around on signing the contract, looking for better rates and generally making my life miserable. I don't need the headache. I already plow for IDOT, this side contract was just a way to make some extra scratch for the winter season. They agreed to finally sign the contract because they couldn't find anyone to match my rates, but there was still grief and I just flat out don't need the contract that badly.


Oh that sucks how big was the commercial lot


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Well, just woke up to go check a breakfast place cause they open at 6am, but where is the snow? The radar just doesnt look that impressive anymore, am I still half asleep and missing something?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No, same here. Not that impressed wit radar. Mpthing happening in the South Burbs


----------



## dlcs

We don't even have a inch here. Way too windy for salt, wouldn't even make it to the pavement. WTF What snow is faling is just blowing through the air.


----------



## dlcs

NOAA's nowcast for us is around 1' total for nighttime snow and less than a 1/2' for today. WTF I guess i will wait for the winds to subside so i can salt later?


----------



## DistinctiveDave

I just went to start the truck and dont know what to do, if i should just plow the little crap off the lot or salt......decsions decsions.....should have stayed in bed.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

What a big tease all that talk and nothing at least i got a salt run out off all this teasing

i have a question i have a lot that is a medical place they gave me a remote and the gate didnt close i called maintance supervisor about 10 times only voice mail i also called the 1 800 # on box i was told how to reset the get after 20 trys it didnt work was i wrong for leaving it open by leaving after trying for about an hour


----------



## snowguys

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1149184 said:


> What a big tease all that talk and nothing at least i got a salt run out off all this teasing
> 
> i have a question i have a lot that is a medical place they gave me a remote and the gate didnt close i called maintance supervisor about 10 times only voice mail i also called the 1 800 # on box i was told how to reset the get after 20 trys it didnt work was i wrong for leaving it open by leaving after trying for about an hour


I would say if it's a place that's closed or a gate to a parking lot and you called the guy and left a vmails you will be ok now if it's a place that people should not be in then you might get some sh&t


----------



## Bartlett_2

Looks like there's not much, maybe an inch. Going out to salt, maybe plow a couple lots. Kinda disappointed. Hopefully we'll get more later today...


----------



## metallihockey88

Wtf is goin on here. Planned to wakeup to like 2-3in and nothing. Radar doesn't really show anything but inaccuweather has upped to 5in. I'm confused. Back to bed. Let's try this again lol


----------



## erkoehler

Been up every hour since 1 am, guess I'll go to sleep until 5:30.


----------



## snowman79

Can you say bust. Really the only thing out there os a few drifts, some slick spots and a wicked wind chill.


----------



## Kubota 8540

OOPS, A DUD.....all hype no snow off to bed I go.... only calling for daytime 1-2" ?


----------



## GMC99

y are we under a winter storm warning? its completly fell apart.. we went from 10 inches to a dusting... very disappointing


----------



## Midwest Pond

don't you hate when you fall asleep and wake up late expecting to be buried in snow and see asphalt in the street?

.


----------



## REAPER

Well I am out to plow/salt the Church's I have. Looking and looking at radar and radar history it just seems our air is to dry and sucking all the wet out of the high altitude snow bands and ripping them apart!!! :realmad:

I know they keep saying the wrap around will get us but they also said we would have 3-5 on the ground already as well. 
Going to be a rough day for the Church's if it hits hard while service is going on.  Most other places except Mikey-D's and a fire station can wait till late tonight for Monday openings. 

Mayyyyyyyyybe 1 inch here laying on my patio that had zero on it when I went to sleep. 

Have a good day everyone and be safe. 

DA BEARS!


----------



## A.Landscaping

Can anyone say WTFFFFFF???????what a bunch of bs fell asleep last night looking at the weather saying 
1-3 for night time and Sunday 3-7. Now all we get is a lousy1-3????? All you weather man need to seriously 
Upgrade your weather machines man I'm pissed waking up so early on a Sunday when I could of stayed asleep
Dreaming about plowing 4-8 with no traffic or lowballers lol.


----------



## A.Landscaping

Midwest Pond;1149206 said:


> don't you hate when you fall asleep and wake up late expecting to be buried in snow and see asphalt in the street?
> 
> .


Yes lol I was expecting atleast 2"! Or 1.5" but nooo I think this ruined my day.


----------



## hatchetman

Morning everybody; the BLIZZARD has arrived
Have a great day--------------------------------------------------------------------H


----------



## DistinctiveDave

hatchetman;1149220 said:


> Morning everybody; the BLIZZARD has arrived
> Have a great day--------------------------------------------------------------------H


Where?

Just got in from salting a breakfast place that opens at 6 and a church. Not even enough to measure let alone plow, just a heavy salting. A few slick spots, roads were pretty good. Radar still not looking good, back to sleep for a while. Office buildings can wait til later.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Skilling on Facebook is saying between 7-9am it arrives.............. boy I'm hoping...... this thing really slowed down last night


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Morning !!!!!!!! 

Just got back from salting my lots.....waiting now for the big storm..


----------



## snowguys

Wbbm just said still 4-6 today good snow coming in the afternoon/night and that's from acc weather


----------



## DistinctiveDave

I guess we will have to wait and see, rest time.


----------



## GMC99

Midwest Pond;1149225 said:


> Skilling on Facebook is saying between 7-9am it arrives.............. boy I'm hoping...... this thing really slowed down last night


i say that to, but how? theres nothing left at all on the radar, and the moisture is almost out of wisconsin where its originating from... y dosent skilling just admit he f'd up and stop dragging us along, first it was 12am it was going to start now 9am 9 hours late?? take the plows off... can u tell im aggravated?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Oops wrong thread.


----------



## Midwest Pond

GMC99;1149232 said:


> i say that to, but how? theres nothing left at all on the radar, and the moisture is almost out of wisconsin where its originating from... y dosent skilling just admit he f'd up and stop dragging us along, first it was 12am it was going to start now 9am 9 hours late?? take the plows off... can u tell im aggravated?


i keep staring at the next 6 hours on weather.com and the snow doesnt fill in till 9am.... 

the winter warning was updated at 5am still calling for 3-5....... god, i hate this sometimes...


----------



## KJ Cramer

WTF, Blizzard warning, 3 different weather sources went to bed with a mix and woke up to the same, the temps never fell too even close what they were saying. They are saying now maybe 2-4 but I am very disappointed :realmad::realmad:


----------



## erkoehler

Its snowing now in Bloomingdale but isn't accumulating very quickly.


----------



## SnowMatt13

I can't tell if it's snowing or blowing or both....
But I guess with a huge inch of it.......oops


----------



## KCD Snow Pro

erkoehler;1149278 said:


> Its snowing now in Bloomingdale but isn't accumulating very quickly.


Coming down pretty good at Midway between gaps in the radar.


----------



## A.Landscaping

Its raining\snowing here in evanston heading out tosalt a restaurant and 2 elderly house windy a** f*** though 
I can hear the wind from the basement!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Woke up, called my boss at 7:30. "why the **** am I not out plowing" He told me "Look out the window!" I said "******* Bust, sorry to bother you" Now it is time to crawl back into bed with the wife. She was excited to go on her first run.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

I dont know why you guys are all worked up. From what i gathered from the weather reports it was not going to do anything till early-mid morning. I went to bed like normal. got a good nights sleep. And now im up drinking my coffee watching the radar fill in and the snow come. we are basically still in the edge of the center of the low. Once it moves out a little more the winds will kick up and the snow bands will fill in. Dont worry, i believe we still have a good chance for some snow.


----------



## cplmac

snowguys;1149158 said:


> Oh that sucks how big was the commercial lot


Pretty small, about half an acre, same with the bigger apartment lot. Radar is starting to look more promising with lake effect snow starting to pick up steam hooking through WI on it's way down to IL. The wind is finally about where they projected it. I'm glad I pretreated last night, should have a nice brine down now.


----------



## swtiih

Light snow has started in Morton Grove/ Skokie now its an all day wait to see what we get. Hoping we get hammered


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

swtiih;1149320 said:


> Light snow has started in Morton Grove/ Skokie now its an all day wait to see what we get. Hoping we get hammered


look at the radar it's coming off the lake and it's not moving very fast... we could so get dumped on


----------



## Bartlett_2

I'll come, I've been praying, LOL. How about that wind?!!! Only salted one lot thins morning, came back to my warm house. Waiting this out for a few hours & see what happens. Around 5:30, it started snowing like heck by my house, thought it was going to be what we were looking for, but it died off again...


----------



## dlcs

Its on the way. Snowing hard here and very windy. Plowed all my commercials that are open today and salted a few. Now this has kicked up and we have white out conditions, so home I came.


----------



## The Garden Guru

Ok where's all this snow at? I had to endure someone 360-ing on I290 coming into the yard cuz it was just gonna flurry? Common now. Someone needs to come and do a snow dance out here. If the snow does come, I'm going to keep the yard open well into the afternoon if anyone needs salt and melt.


----------



## bmacd1

starting to snow again in lovepark...no complaining tho, i got to push my cash cow lasnight due to heavy blowing snow..just hoping the border gets dumped on now!


----------



## snorider075

just got in plowed/salted church and resturants. wind is blowing like they said it would. still no snow. thinking about becoming a weather man. lol


----------



## the new boss 92

starting to snow in carol stream, i slept throught my alarm so good thing i didnt have to plow last night. on a side note i knew we went plowing till later today so i didnt hook up the plow hoping we would get nailed last night!


----------



## Innovative Snow

Coming down pretty good in Elmwood Park. I say a 1/2" already. Lets hope for the best!


----------



## DCSpecial

Got the phone call at 2:50am to go knock out a couple of church lots so they could be salted, so I did. About 1" max.

Checked one of my residential drives that likes it clean in Long Grove at 6:00am, not even 1/8" on the drive. LOL
Back home for now.


----------



## GMC99

Im on the way to hang tom skilling from a tree anybody want to join me???


----------



## Innovative Snow

Right whats up with Skilling. I think he is slipping in his old age.


----------



## bmacd1

getting good snow fall in lovespark now...hit 2" and im calling the troops! if i manage to push 2x in this lame storm im gonna buy something nice for myself


----------



## erkoehler

Heading out now. Going to push all the commercial lots before they get too busy with shoppers.


----------



## tls22

tls22;1148175 said:


> You guys are going to get a band of rain...which will prob end by 8-9pm......then you will get a dry slot.....perhaps it might be frz drizzle or flurries.......im sure there will be post that this storm is a bust.......then the deform band will loop in around 1-2am perhaps a bit later. It will snow and snow hard......prob end towards the evening to snow showers and flurries....forecast 4-8 fro me......8-9 closer to the lake.
> 
> If your guys know the business well they will just keep them self's available and get some rest......





Midwest BuildIt Inc;1149309 said:


> I dont know why you guys are all worked up. From what i gathered from the weather reports it was not going to do anything till early-mid morning. I went to bed like normal. got a good nights sleep. And now im up drinking my coffee watching the radar fill in and the snow come. we are basically still in the edge of the center of the low. Once it moves out a little more the winds will kick up and the snow bands will fill in. Dont worry, i believe we still have a good chance for some snow.


Thankyou.......thats why you have been plowing snow for so long and are a top notch poster...relax guys its coming...it could be worse....Dec 12 here in new jersey....heavy rain and 60. Have not drop the blade once.


----------



## dlcs

tls22;1149455 said:


> Thankyou.......thats why you have been plowing snow for so long and are a top notch poster...relax guys its coming...it could be worse....Dec 12 here in new jersey....heavy rain and 60. Have not drop the blade once.


I agree. we are fortunate again this year with snow in december, its not even winter yet. For all you western suburb guys, its on the way, look at the radar. We got a inch or two out of this last band thats heading your way. I'm 100 miles west of you guys.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Pushed 4 churches already this morning and my new auto part store. Going back out around 10 to plow my restaurants and than my bars. Looks like its getting organized and it will hit us. About 1 1/2 inches down already in Oak Forest with white out conditions. Be safe everybody!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

hey ron, did plow out my house yet?


----------



## GMC99

Getting a sun tan here in carol stream, blue skys and the sun is out!!! What a storm!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

GMC99;1149503 said:


> Getting a sun tan here in carol stream, blue skys and the sun is out!!! What a storm!


Should I mix up a pitcher of Margaritas for us?


----------



## GMC99

DistinctiveDave;1149504 said:


> Should I mix up a pitcher of Margaritas for us?


LOL Anybody got a pool thats open?


----------



## DistinctiveDave

GMC99;1149510 said:


> LOL Anybody got a pool thats open?


I think my buddy has his hot tub open, but you probably dont want to see me in a swim suit!


----------



## nevrnf

I just came in from shoveling my driveway.:laughing: Might have been an inch since i pretreated it last night right after the rain stopped. Another light coat of salt and back on the couch until tonight.


----------



## GMC99

DistinctiveDave;1149512 said:


> I think my buddy has his hot tub open, but you probably dont want to see me in a swim suit!


LOL wonder if hes my neighbor, daily routine of my 350 lbs neighbor and his "plump" wife in their hot tub every night..... things that make you go ewwwww


----------



## The Garden Guru

DistinctiveDave;1149512 said:


> I think my buddy has his hot tub open, but you probably dont want to see me in a swim suit!


I always knew hairy Big Foot walked among us


----------



## DistinctiveDave

GMC99;1149526 said:


> LOL wonder if hes my neighbor, daily routine of my 350 lbs neighbor and his "plump" wife in their hot tub every night..... things that make you go ewwwww


Cant be me no wife!


----------



## GMC99

Anybody checking the radar? All the snow coming out of the north just disapperaed!!! WTF!!!!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

nevrnf;1149523 said:


> I just came in from shoveling my driveway.:laughing: Might have been an inch since i pretreated it last night right after the rain stopped. Another light coat of salt and back on the couch until tonight.


I cant believe you didnt jump in on my earlier comment.


----------



## swtiih

nevrnf;1149523 said:


> I just came in from shoveling my driveway.:laughing: Might have been an inch since i pretreated it last night right after the rain stopped. Another light coat of salt and back on the couch until tonight.


If the weathermen are wrong we might all be sitting on the couch today.


----------



## The Garden Guru

At this rate I may sent a grunt at lunch to buy a tv to watch the bears game here at the office and order pizza. That was if the weather turns I'm still here selling


----------



## Midwest Pond

this storm is like Charlie Brown kicking a football


----------



## JERRYJMJ

Hi guys, anyone open with parts for western spreaders today ??? west burbs


----------



## the new boss 92

god damn it steveie wonder WTF did i tell you about predicting the weather? DUD


----------



## KMBertog

we are sending crews out starting at 1:00.... so much for big storm, lol


----------



## GMC99

This is the last time i listen to skilling, johndee.com predicted 1-4 inches for us 3 days ago atleast someone got it right.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1149487 said:


> hey ron, did plow out my house yet?


On my way there after a salt a lot. I didn't see you at your lot that I always stop by. The other guys were there.

I hope it picks up for you guys out west. It is NOT the huge storm they called for, at all, but I think were close to 2 inches out here. Its really starting to blow around too. The last 20 min the temps have dropped and the wind has picked up.


----------



## WilliamOak

KMBertog;1148769 said:


> Colin, are you plowing this winter up that way? Didn't know since you said you are still in school.
> 
> If so, best of luck tomorrow! :salute:
> 
> I have no idea when we plan on heading out. Just got an initial email from "Snow Command" a.k.a., my uncle... He's tracking the storm and will update accordingly.


Negative on that one keith, didnt make sense this year with school. I'm hoping to find one for next season but I'd rather put the funds into my landscaping biz than buying a plow and hoping for it to snow when I'm home. 


erkoehler;1148821 said:


> ^ who you working for?


I'm working for some jersey hack company called tim's lawn service. They're already screwin me out of a bunch of $
:realmad:ussmileyflag 
lol

On a serious note I'm not working for anyone.



tls22;1148822 said:


> big company in mchenry


you got it.


----------



## sammy77

Another bust gentlemen...


----------



## DistinctiveDave

JERRYJMJ;1149613 said:


> Hi guys, anyone open with parts for western spreaders today ??? west burbs


I dont know many places open on sundays, maybe advantage trailer and hitch in carol stream, Russos might be open being that its snowing, just not sure.

Good luck.


----------



## JERRYJMJ

DistinctiveDave;1149641 said:


> I dont know many places open on sundays, maybe advantage trailer and hitch in carol stream, Russos might be open being that its snowing, just not sure.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank You Dave


----------



## GMC99

JERRYJMJ;1149647 said:


> Thank You Dave


tim wallace in bolingbrook is open


----------



## JERRYJMJ

GMC99;1149655 said:


> tim wallace in bolingbrook is open


Called, no answer, thanks any way


----------



## The Garden Guru

You guys may have to help educate me in all this snow removal equipment and spreaders. Sounds like next year I should carry some in store along with the parts to fix them. I think it'd be a good investment considering we're one of the only places open on Sundays


----------



## DistinctiveDave

The Garden Guru;1149669 said:


> You guys may have to help educate me in all this snow removal equipment and spreaders. Sounds like next year I should carry some in store along with the parts to fix them. I think it'd be a good investment considering we're one of the only places open on Sundays


Start saving money, there are so many parts you could/should stock. You would have to maybe concentrate on one brand or something. Western plows alone have conventional (real old), unimounts (old), ultra mounts (most recent), but them there are also different models/lines, lsx, pro, pro plus....and the list goes on. Also becoming a dealer is an option.

You can sponser plow site and you can advertise here then!


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

JERRYJMJ;1149647 said:


> Thank You Dave


Advance plow parts in wheeling,

generally open 24/7 in a storm

should direct to a cell phone, if they arent there they will meet u with parts.

Nate


----------



## JERRYJMJ

GMC99;1149655 said:


> tim wallace in bolingbrook is open


Called, no answer, thanks any way


----------



## snorider075

Rushing snow in south elgin 24/7 during storms


----------



## The Garden Guru

Thanks Dave. I was already thinking along those lines for sponsorship for next season. I may have to "go Shopping" st these places and get a feel for what I should have here in stock. Half my store sits empty in the winter here so it may be a good idea all together. With any luck if we get the West Chicago property I have a bid on, we can get them mounted and fixed inside the building so that it is easier


----------



## DistinctiveDave

The Garden Guru;1149701 said:


> Thanks Dave. I was already thinking along those lines for sponsorship for next season. I may have to "go Shopping" st these places and get a feel for what I should have here in stock. Half my store sits empty in the winter here so it may be a good idea all together. With any luck if we get the West Chicago property I have a bid on, we can get them mounted and fixed inside the building so that it is easier


Thats good. There are a few stores you can check out, advantage, regional are the closest around here. It seems like no matter what you stock, you will still have that pissed off person cause you dont have the part he needs.

Flip side, like you said, if your open and you can make a few extra bucks on parts thats good. And not to be a jerk, but supply and demand, you can mark the parts up accordingly.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Never put the plow on the truck cause I could not trust the weather retards on the TV


----------



## erkoehler

One more site and we'll have completed the first push. Its snowing pretty good right now as well.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

wow GMC99,i thought you use to post under a diffrent name???? how is the dodge get it towed yet???

anyways on to real business salted 5 churches, 3 shopping centers and did aisles at other places still im hearing another band is comeing bring 3-5 inches north of I80 will see>>>>payup


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

another band.... 3 to 5 inches? looks like just another salt run to me !


----------



## tls22

the lake has kick in...enjoy guys


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Don't lie to me Paul. I don't see it coming down this way.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Not too good with pics but if someone wants to pm me an email address and post them for me I took a few of a couple open roads I do about an hour ago.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

russell! dont make me take you to subway in orland again ahahahahahahah mommy!

A WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL MIDNIGHT CST /1 AM
EST/ TONIGHT.

* TIMING...SNOW WILL DIMINISH TO FLURRIES BY NOON WEST OF A LINE
FROM WOODSTOCK TO OTTAWA...AND OVER NORTHEAST AND EAST CENTRAL
ILLINOIS BY MID AFTERNOON. HEAVY LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL IMPACT
NORTHWEST INDIANA THROUGH MIDDAY MONDAY. NORTH WINDS 20 TO 30
MPH WITH GUSTS TO 50 MPH THIS AFTERNOON...WILL DIMINISH TO 15 TO
30 MPH OVERNIGHT.

* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS...3 TO 5 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE ALONG AND NORTH
OF INTERSTATE 80...WITH 1 TO 3 INCHES TO THE SOUTH. LOCALLY
HIGHER AMOUNTS ARE POSSIBLE...ESPECIALLY ACROSS NORTHEAST
ILLINOIS AND AREAS CLOSER TO LAKE MICHIGAN.

* HAZARDS...WIND GUSTS TO 50 MPH...BLOWING AND DRIFTING
SNOW...SIGNIFICANTLY REDUCED VISIBILITY...BITTERLY COLD WIND
CHILLS 10 ABOVE ZERO TO 5 BELOW ZERO THIS AFTERNOON...FALLING TO
ZERO TO 15 BELOW ZERO THIS EVENING.

* IMPACTS...SNOW COVERED ROADS...VISIBILITY OF LESS THAN A
QUARTER MILE AT TIMES...FALLING BRANCHES AND POWER LINES...
FROSTBITE. NEAR BLIZZARD CONDITIONS IN MORE RURAL AND OPEN
AREAS...AND CLOSE TO THE INDIANA SHORES OF LAKE MICHIGAN.

* OUTLOOK...DANGEROUSLY COLD WIND CHILLS OF 20 TO 25 BELOW ZERO
ARE EXPECTED FROM ABOUT MIDNIGHT TONIGHT THROUGH NOON MONDAY
OVER MUCH OF NORTHERN ILLINOIS.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

i dont see much ether


----------



## The Garden Guru

Yea don't be saying that. The urge to stay open past 4 will be strong then. Everyone's been coming in spurts all day. I might just stay till the end of the bears game or so. If anyone here on the site needs me to be here later let me know


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

hahahahah accuweather is sooo GOOD! hahahahah yesterday they said christmas was going to be 45 now there at 25 and 2-4" of snow hahah but thursday they are calling for 3-6"


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Paul if you want to go let go. I don't see where the snow is coming from then.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Just did a real quick shovel job at the library looks like Ill be dropping salt again in 30-45min


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

hey i dont know wither but the NWS said it and im here watching Christmas vaction hhahaha hey its christmas so lets have some hope for snow!


----------



## tls22

lake effect

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=LOT&product=NCR&overlay=11101111&loop=yes


----------



## weeman97

this storm was as big of a let down as i felt when i found out santa wasnt real!


----------



## snowman79

Yea, storm was kind of a let down. I like more steady snow, less wind so it accumulates on the pavement etc so we can plow some major snow, not just drifts. But Ill admit I haven't seen wind and drifting like this in a long time. Most east west roads are impassable out by me with a few closed. Pretty intense if you ask me.
Sounds like middle this week could have a plowable event, but Im not getting excited anymore like I did for this storm.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

yeah it is its coming down everyth9ing coverd here again! power was out for a bit back on


----------



## The Garden Guru

Hey Packers are down 7-3 to Detroit. Common Lions!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Im gonna need updates on the bears game!


----------



## erkoehler

Detroit pulls off the upset! Awesome!


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

the worst team in the NFC just beat a top favored team GO LIONS

predictions

nfc championship game
chicago vs atlanta

afc
new england vs new york jets

super bowl

chicago vs new england

bears finish 12-4 in reg season


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

erkoehler;1149875 said:


> Detroit pulls off the upset! Awesome!


Final score?


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

packers 3 lions 7


----------



## Kubota 8540

This BLIZZARD has buried us with almost 3/4" of snow and 3" drifts.  :laughing:


----------



## DCSpecial

Sun was coming out here for a bit. Bears are getting some snow though


----------



## mustangmike45

try being from CR,IA area where everyone around us got atleast 5'' out of this storm and we got a whopping 1'' .. they really blew this one big time!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Wishing I had a TV at work. I hate listening to the game on the radio!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea it sucks out there. Nothing to plow yet maybe an inch at the most. But going out at 7 to clean up everything.


----------



## erkoehler

We'll be back out when the snow stops. Going to salt everything and hope for the best.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Salt won't do anything you need twice as much. Plow later and then use up the salt.


----------



## The Garden Guru

Heading out and closing up shop. See you all tomorrow morning at 7am


----------



## hatchetman

Sorry to here bout the non event for most of you. Weve been out since 6:30 got the church and all my drives finished just in time for the Bears kickoff. Time for r&r and cold beer. Sorry to rub it in but the 2-3" we got here in DURAND made for some bare spots and 3' drifts to bust. Had Buddy the plow dog with me today for the first time. He's a Yorkie / rat terrier mix; he loved it but was'nt much help. He slept the last 4 hours. He's got it way to easy but the old birds loved it when they seen him with his head sticking out the window---------------------H


----------



## Chevycrazyman

touchdown PATS


----------



## ERWbuilders

time i start emailing the weather people again telling them that they are way over paid to lie to us and insult them and tell em what i really think of there weather reports..usually works every year for the most part lol


----------



## hatchetman

21-0 Bears better get with it-----------------------------------------------H


----------



## metallihockey88

hatchetman;1149977 said:


> 21-0 Bears better get with it-----------------------------------------------H


Boy ain't it a biotch running into a real team. Oh well nothin wrong with silver lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

metallihockey88;1149996 said:


> Boy ain't it a biotch running into a real team. Oh well nothin wrong with silver lol


Yes it is. Everybody was talking the Bears up, like they were going to the Bowl. Must have been the same people talking up this winter storm. Oh wait, what winter storm?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

I'm really tired of hearing about the winter weather watch from the weather channel ...

just waiting for the winter weather to start


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;1150031 said:


> Yes it is. Everybody was talking the Bears up, like they were going to the Bowl. Must have been the same people talking up this winter storm. Oh wait, what winter storm?


Lol they are playin better before today but NE is the real deal. Thank god at least gettin out for some cleanups/drift control after the game


----------



## Innovative Snow

I had some good drifts in my lots just got in. Been out since 10:30 this morning


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

wish i was called out for this so called storm


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Going and busting drifts


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Gonna go out this evening and run through our lots. not sure what good it will do wit this wind, but we will try. Already pushed ou shopping center and restaurants once today. The drifting is brutal


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

ah well what are you gonna do im going out at & plowing whats needs plowing and salting whats needs salting end of story
its early december boys we have already pushed 2 storms and this one is a half and half so be it we are working


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm happy to be plowing. This has been a good start. We have a long winter to go still. I just don't like dealing with the wind. Hard to keep the customers happy


----------



## erkoehler

I want to push and salt everything this evening but am concerned about drifting overnight????


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

ABC 7 said take away all the blowing snow and we got a total of 3 inches

ARE THEY FULL OF **** OR WHAT!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I think that's about right. 3" sounds about right. I think we are gonna have to plow and salt as close to morning as we can so it looks decent for monday morning workers


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

i got an inch here in highland park, a little more west of me


----------



## dfdsuperduty

wish this damn wind would stop so we can get this **** cleaned up


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Sleep time the hell with this wind. It's sad when I have to plow 3 foot drifts to get to my house.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Which was a bigger disappointment...... the storm or the Bears?


----------



## NoFearDeere

Think we are going to go out at 3am and bust drifts and make sure everything is cleared off. As for salt, everything is pure ice, but I dont think salt is going to work. People are going to be pissy im sure but oh well, not much we can do.


----------



## Bartlett_2

erkoehler;1150131 said:


> I want to push and salt everything this evening but am concerned about drifting overnight????


Me too. Was about to go out again, but I think 'll nap & go out later instead...


----------



## KMBertog

just got home from 7 hour plow run... i guess we plowed the drifts??? still not sure what I plowed.

anyway, looking like early a.m. salt run again. time to get some snooze


----------



## the new boss 92

ahh i just went out and did circles around a light pole while spining my tires, i had fun but would have been better to plow! i also ate sh!t going into walmart yesteday, i was very unhappy with the contractor no salt was down, no shoveling was done ahhhhh atleast i didnt hurt myself or i would have been pissed!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

i have a queation i need answered to see whos wright me or my wife 
after we plow and the lot is cleared and salted and say 4 hours later there is alot of drift snow how do we bill for it


----------



## metallihockey88

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1150379 said:


> i have a queation i need answered to see whos wright me or my wife
> after we plow and the lot is cleared and salted and say 4 hours later there is alot of drift snow how do we bill for it


Well if you know what's good for you I'm assuming she's right lol


----------



## metallihockey88

the new boss 92;1150344 said:


> atleast i didnt hurt myself/QUOTE]
> 
> I don't know you sound pretty injured to me ( new truck could be a lot closer then you think) I thought sueing was the new american way. Got somethin against america? lol


----------



## the new boss 92

eric im notlike that if i fell and busted my elbow or something major that took me out of comission at work then that would be a different story, but i would rather not get wrapped up in stuff like that and work for something that i want. lol


----------



## the new boss 92

heard there might be a small stormcoming in wensday, anyone else heard anything?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

lmao all joking aside i have 2 commercial accounts i plowed them and when i went to go check on them it had a lot of drift on it towards the fence was about an inch but towards the building was about 6 inches along the whole front side of it and i plowed it resalted and i want to be payed for my work am i right or wrong


----------



## DistinctiveDave

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1150401 said:


> lmao all joking aside i have 2 commercial accounts i plowed them and when i went to go check on them it had a lot of drift on it towards the fence was about an inch but towards the building was about 6 inches along the whole front side of it and i plowed it resalted and i want to be payed for my work am i right or wrong


Well...its not a call back, cause you checked the lot. I would bill it at a partial plow and salt, maybe 1/2 plow price and 1/2 salt price.


----------



## tls22

Watching the game today....did not seem like a bust on the lake shore.......3 events guys in one week is pretty dam good...not every year is going to be like this guys....you have been very lucky with great decembers the last 3 years


----------



## WilliamOak

thanks for jinxing it tim lol.


----------



## tls22

WilliamOak;1150499 said:


> thanks for jinxing it tim lol.


It will be jinx once u get a plow anyway


----------



## snowguys

The winds have let up let's see what the lots look like


----------



## metallihockey88

the new boss 92;1150396 said:


> eric im notlike that if i fell and busted my elbow or something major that took me out of comission at work then that would be a different story, but i would rather not get wrapped up in stuff like that and work for something that i want. lol


i was jokin, would hope thats not your style since karma is a biotch. but seems to be no problem for most people these days


----------



## metallihockey88

WilliamOak;1150499 said:


> thanks for jinxing it tim lol.


hey, did you ever end up selling that toolbox or are you keeping it now? im interested in it and think i might finally be able to scrape some money together for it


----------



## the new boss 92

metallihockey88;1150531 said:


> i was jokin, would hope thats not your style since karma is a biotch. but seems to be no problem for most people these days


yea, and most of the time the people that have a problem with it or seem to get hurt the wrost dont work and live off tax payers.Thumbs Up


----------



## plow3232

ptllandscapeIL;1150152 said:


> ABC 7 said take away all the blowing snow and we got a total of 3 inches
> 
> ARE THEY FULL OF **** OR WHAT!!!


yepp I think it was more like 1 inch or less. I still made some money. can't wait to plow some real snow.


----------



## REAPER

Midwest Pond;1149581 said:


> this storm is like Charlie Brown kicking a football


This made me laugh pretty good. :laughing:



WilliamOak;1149636 said:


> I'm working for some jersey hack company called tim's lawn service. They're already screwin me out of a bunch of $


So did this. 
Damn Nationals!!! 

Seriously I had a bunch of work yesterday. Driving with the Christmas shoppers is what grinds my pepper!!! 
Close to 16 ton of salt used and blade was active as well. 

Going out now again as soon as coffee is done. Thumbs Up


----------



## erkoehler

Time for sleeeeeeeep! Everything is clean and salted.


----------



## snowguys

Seriously I had a bunch of work yesterday. Driving with the Christmas shoppers is what grinds my pepper!!! 
Close to 16 ton of salt used and blade was active as well. 

Going out now again as soon as coffee is done. Thumbs Up[/QUOTE]

How trucks/lots do you have ?


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

smells like a storms coming wed or thurs lets hope for a few inches!


----------



## snowguys

RMC LANDSCAPING;1150609 said:


> smells like a storms coming wed or thurs lets hope for a few inches!


I thought it was going to be nothing like 1/2-1


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

snowguys;1150615 said:


> I thought it was going to be nothing like 1/2-1


Who knows? When they call for 6-10, we get 1-2. Maybe when they call for 1-2, we'll get the 6-10. All in all it was a good storm. Went back out at midnight and just finished now. Hope that sun comes up soon, the salt could use a little help in this cold weather!


----------



## erkoehler

Salts just not working fast enough!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It will now, suns up! NOAA has us down for a few inches Wednesday night and Thursday. With a month like this, my wife is going to except a Christmas gift!


----------



## The Garden Guru

Good morning everyone. Looks like it was a slow night around here


----------



## NW Snow Removal

erkoehler;1150674 said:


> Salts just not working fast enough!


even with added calcium we are sending a few guys to put down a second coat on properties that sat all day sunday since they were closed.


----------



## The Garden Guru

What some of my contractors have been doing is mixing Aspen Ice Melt(Magnesium/Sodium blend -7F) in with their bulk and bags in the hopper to as a catalyst to start melting the snow and getting the brine temp up enough to activate the rock salt. Only issue is refreeze I see doing that. I had a couple go the Calcium chloride way as well as 100 Magnesium way and just charge a premium to the customers. How do you guys handle the $$$ end when you have to use the obviously higher costing melts?


----------



## the new boss 92

hopefully everything pans out for a nice little 2 inch dusting soon, i want just a nice easy push


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Not one bit of salt is working.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just getting back. Went out at 1am. Had some huge drifts. Pretty much had to plow everything due to the drifting everywhere. Hopefully the salt will activate now with the sun. It wasn't doing anything earlier


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

I went out at 7 and was done at 9 easy clean up last night


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Just went to the salt pile. Found out that it rock solid.20 tons went to crap how can I save it.


----------



## the new boss 92

PabstBlueRibbon;1150759 said:


> I went out at 7 and was done at 9 easy clean up last night


bryan your getting out more than me so far this year..... hows your truck running?Thumbs Up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm liking what John Dee is saying!payup


----------



## SullivanSeptic

R&R Yard Design;1150782 said:


> Just went to the salt pile. Found out that it rock solid.20 tons went to crap how can I save it.


You should give it to me! Thats how you save it!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea sure come and get it. I just have to find a way to bust it up.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

R&R Yard Design;1150797 said:


> Yea sure come and get it. I just have to find a way to bust it up.


I have a dump truck and a backhoe. Be there in 20 mins!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Good come bust it up for me.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

You are gonna have to get the salt dry or else it will freeze up again and again. Do you need it busted up right now? As in you are in a jam?


----------



## dfdsuperduty

went out at 10 and just got back in some drifts as deep as 4ft this damn wind killed us


----------



## ultimate plow

We went out at 230. It was so windy the snow was just blowing right off the pavement so plowing was minimal. Salted heavy this morning. Could you imagine if we did get 8+ inches with that wind.


----------



## the new boss 92

Pushin 2 Please;1150788 said:


> I'm liking what John Dee is saying!payup


whats the news?


----------



## The Garden Guru

R&R Yard Design;1150802 said:


> Good come bust it up for me.


Let me know if you can't get it broken up. I can order you some fresh stuff and have it delivered. I just started to get mine in to stock back up from running out this weekend. Good quality.

How thick are the slabs of salt on your pile? Most of ours crumbled when we took the bobcat bucket to it.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

dfdsuperduty;1150844 said:


> went out at 10 and just got back in some drifts as deep as 4ft this damn wind killed us


We had some drifts too! I had to start stacking.


----------



## the new boss 92

looking good sully, how are you liking the new tripedge vs full trip?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

the new boss 92;1150785 said:


> bryan your getting out more than me so far this year..... hows your truck running?Thumbs Up


Truck runs a bit hot and my block heater went out. Other than that good


----------



## SullivanSeptic

the new boss 92;1150863 said:


> looking good sully, how are you liking the new tripedge vs full trip?


Tripedge is great. I hate full trip. Its also great being able to put the plow in scoop and push a mountain of snow.


----------



## REAPER

snowguys;1150606 said:


> How trucks/lots do you have ?


I personally have 2 until I sell my Dodge , with Western 1000 and BOSS SD includes new snow tires, tool box and full sized spare if anyone is interested, but I only drive 1 at a time. The 16 was 7 loads in my V throughout the day. Had to have 2 Church's, 2 McDonald's and a fire station wet pavement throughout the night and day. One of the Church's is huge with just a bit over a mile in roadway. The guy I contract to has many trucks including dumps, 1 ton flat bed, couple of 2500HD's w/v-blades, 1500 w/a 200 gallon tank and spray system on it about 15 skids plus several contractors like me with their own trucks. ussmileyflag



SullivanSeptic;1150758 said:


> Just getting back. Went out at 1am. Had some huge drifts. Pretty much had to plow everything due to the drifting everywhere. Hopefully the salt will activate now with the sun. It wasn't doing anything earlier


Same here except I went out at 2:30 AM or so. I am hoping the same thing with the sun but I really sprayed the heck out of the salt I put down with liquid and was seeing 5 - 10 min activation and break up of the hard pack so I could push it for clean pavement. Still hoping I don't get a flash freeze tho with one big lot I have where there were large puddles of water in the low spots. :salute:

I was surprised about one lot I do that only had to be open by this morning so was untouched all day yesterday. It backs up to the train tracks along RT 176 in Crystal Lake and it had 5 inch's in the low spot and over a foot in the corners drifted over the whole lot. 
Time for


----------



## the new boss 92

PabstBlueRibbon;1150877 said:


> Truck runs a bit hot and my block heater went out. Other than that good


that sucks but atleast its running nice and warm, bet your heat works awsomeThumbs Up


SullivanSeptic;1150890 said:


> Tripedge is great. I hate full trip. Its also great being able to put the plow in scoop and push a mountain of snow.


yea im looking for a v on the next truck, i just dont know if i wanna go with a western for the trip edge or stay with boss. hard decision i just love the direct lift and the stacking abilities the boss has over the western!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well the Boss is way faster and it does lift a lot higher. But I like Westerns mounts better. They are nice and hidden in the summer months. Either way, they are both good plows.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

This storm was a BUST!! Too much rain and not any snow. Snow looked good from time to time, but just never amounted to anything .


----------



## Bartlett_2

I ended up going out at 2am, and finished up around 6. Only had to so a few lots, since I didn't hit the 2" trigger on a few, or any drifts... It was so COLD!


----------



## the new boss 92

SullivanSeptic;1150932 said:


> Well the Boss is way faster and it does lift a lot higher. But I like Westerns mounts better. They are nice and hidden in the summer months. Either way, they are both good plows.


yea im going to domy reserch and see im if i can get a hold ofmu cuzin to see if i can play with his he has a 9'5 so ill be able to compare cause i already ave played with the boss v's. time wil tell and it all come down to whats out there when the time comes. first come first though 8 lugs instead of 6Thumbs Up


----------



## KMBertog

just got back from lunch, wow it's cold 

anyway, glad to see the sun is helping the rock salt along in these parking lots.


----------



## the new boss 92

yea just got back alot of the lots in carol stream and wheaton are melting off nice now that the suns out. city is also out touching up by curbs in there 250's


----------



## Midwest Pond

went on a pond service call today to get a pump restarted and install additional heaters

the wind and that "storm" knocked out a breaker and froze the fountain and waterfall lines up.... water was slighty cold

.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

*weekend damage*

I thought i would bring the truck in for a wash and drop the plow......

man oh man, i hate going to parking lots that i havent done in awhile....

I SLAMMED something the other night/morning.... now these covers pop off the lights from time to time, but never like this before....

i hit it so hard, the radio broke from it's mount.....its 3/4 quarters of inch more in to the dash...

judging by the amount on my fuel tanks, i would guess we got 1 to 11/2 down here

oh well, crap happens......


----------



## swtiih

that had to be one heck of a hit, good looking ford you got there.
Nice shop, is that yours or do you rent


----------



## the new boss 92

i have to give oldogg propson this one, do you know what the hell you hit?


----------



## tls22

lol Pat.......You must plow like a mad man.........the wideout looks good and so does the truck....did you ever find sully?


----------



## erkoehler

The Garden Guru;1150682 said:


> Good morning everyone. Looks like it was a slow night around here


Anybody have a contact # for him?


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1151286 said:


> Anybody have a contact # for him?


Look back a bit. Thought he posted all his contact info


----------



## erkoehler

metallihockey88;1151330 said:


> Look back a bit. Thought he posted all his contact info


Easier said than done on my phone


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Eric its easy, just hit the back arrow.


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1151337 said:


> Easier said than done on my phone


Lol on mine too or I woulda helped ya out


----------



## erkoehler

Just drove there,found it!


----------



## WilliamOak

metallihockey88;1150532 said:


> hey, did you ever end up selling that toolbox or are you keeping it now? im interested in it and think i might finally be able to scrape some money together for it


Sold it to a member on here actually. Still looking for another though!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

well it looks like our next event is on thursday 27 for the high and 17 for the low maybe plowable or just tease me again


----------



## Innovative Snow

Well Skilling just said a couple inches Wednesday into Thursday. I guess we will see.


----------



## erkoehler

13 degrees, heading out to salt one lot even though it won't really do much until tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## GMC99

Lets hope this one pans out


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

yeah let's hope it hit's us good.... 
went out this morning and not sure what I hit but i broke 3 of my trip springs.... I guess 8 years old springs don't last forever....


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

wow its quiet tonight


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea no one on here and no one outside. It's cold as hell out there


----------



## the new boss 92

im just asking for a plowable event and i will be all sorts of happy.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

well skillet head is sayin wednesday and thursday and long term forcast showing cold air! ill take that i remebr winters nto to long ago 01,02,03 97,98 when at this time we had 40s and 50s that wouldnt go away 02-03,03-04 i remebr we had very little snow and january was a warm month

im greatfull that its cold it just make it feel more like christmas! the way u remeber it when we were kids


----------



## DistinctiveDave

ptllandscapeIL;1151909 said:


> well skillet head is sayin wednesday and thursday and long term forcast showing cold air! ill take that i remebr winters nto to long ago 01,02,03 97,98 when at this time we had 40s and 50s that wouldnt go away 02-03,03-04 i remebr we had very little snow and january was a warm month
> 
> im greatfull that its cold it just make it feel more like christmas! the way u remeber it when we were kids


Yea, cause your so old!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the new boss 92

ptllandscapeIL;1151909 said:


> well skillet head is sayin wednesday and thursday and long term forcast showing cold air! ill take that i remebr winters nto to long ago 01,02,03 97,98 when at this time we had 40s and 50s that wouldnt go away 02-03,03-04 i remebr we had very little snow and january was a warm month
> 
> im greatfull that its cold it just make it feel more like christmas! the way u remeber it when we were kids


we is an under statement, im not even 20 yet!Thumbs Up


----------



## WilliamOak

I'll be 20 in about 7 months! lol
not like 20 means anything, its the one after....


----------



## DistinctiveDave

the new boss 92;1151919 said:


> we is an under statement, im not even 20 yet!Thumbs Up


I know, I talk to your dad all the time.....



WilliamOak;1151932 said:


> I'll be 20 in about 7 months! lol
> not like 20 means anything, its the one after....


And im sure your have never drank before right?....so 21 just means you can do it and not get in trouble....


----------



## dfdsuperduty

And im sure your have never drank before right?....so 21 just means you can do it and not get in trouble....[/QUOTE]

or just drink more and get in more trouble.... ahhh to be 21 again and know what I know now!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

I drink now, I dont get in trouble with the law, just the G/F........damn it


----------



## the new boss 92

DistinctiveDave;1151936 said:


> I know, I talk to your dad all the time........


lol im sure he make me out to be the angle im aint:laughing: hows all yous trucks running and working?


----------



## the new boss 92

hope no one is fishing, accuweather says expect poor conditions for fishing:laughing: im not even going to clean the cold ass garage, what makes you think im going to sit on a piece of ice withmy rod and reel!?!?


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Ok my MIL will be here Thursday evening, what time are we allegedly going out to plow Thursday night!!!???:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

hahah Dave, im just saying the early late 80s and early 90s in grade school i remeber always being cold

By the way Dave you have seen GBS Gary latly! hahahahahahah


----------



## erkoehler

Just over 2 weeks until the ebling is here!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1152256 said:


> Just over 2 weeks until the ebling is here!


I thought it was coming in the middle of this month?


----------



## DistinctiveDave

ptllandscapeIL;1152227 said:


> hahah Dave, im just saying the early late 80s and early 90s in grade school i remeber always being cold
> 
> By the way Dave you have seen GBS Gary latly! hahahahahahah


GBS Gary................just hearing his name makes me cringe. Last time I saw him I tried to fight him at the bar and ended up getting kicked out. No biggie, local bar I know the owners at, he did it for my own good!

He worked for acres for a short time, then went out on his own again....Prairie Ridge I think, look for him on facebook and laugh.

He is an interesting character....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1152256 said:


> Just over 2 weeks until the ebling is here!


Lets get that vbox working first before we think about that back blade! You can't salt your lots with a tailgat salter when there is an ebling on the back!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

the new boss 92;1152174 said:


> lol im sure he make me out to be the angle im aint:laughing: hows all yous trucks running and working?


Thats what he says!

Trucks are running good so far...not a lot of snow to really test them. Lost a few accounts too, so less stress on me and the trucks!


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

dave,

Yeah all pro told me about that funny thing is i picked up a few accounts from him now that hes on his own, I HEARD all the stories. so we wont go there. I guess he would call and say there behind and then one customer told me she called him and it was like 8 at night last spring and he said they would still be out there so yeah. Never showed. So what happen you dont roll with ALL PRO any longer or what?


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1152290 said:


> Lets get that vbox working first before we think about that back blade! You can't salt your lots with a tailgat salter when there is an ebling on the back!


Going to get a new vibe and try that out for one run.


----------



## erkoehler

Delivery was always the end of the month and they said there was a chance for earlier.


----------



## SnowMatt13

John Dee isn't looking so hot for us northern counties anymore....it'll be close


----------



## GMC99

keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That looks real good for our area!payup


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

so gmc 99 is the truck fixed


----------



## GMC99

ptllandscapeIL;1152357 said:


> so gmc 99 is the truck fixed


Yes for now!  How did you make out with accounts this year?


----------



## snorider075

I hope he is right. he is mostly right on. keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## the new boss 92

score, let hope this storm isnt as useless as tits on a nun!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Boss I just told that line to the wife, I think she just pissed her pants.


----------



## GMC99

the new boss 92;1152495 said:


> score, let hope this storm isnt as useless as tits on a nun!


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

guys which way would you go on buying a new salt dogg spreader vbox poly
1. my truck is already wired for saltdogg vbox 0750 and has controller installed
2. 95 dodge ram 1500 4x4 with air support in rear.. front has 2500 coils(if i need to will upgrade leaf springs dont know when but i will) 
3. the 1.5 yarder is 3642.84 or
4. the 2 yarder is 4100.00


----------



## KMBertog

1olddogtwo;1151111 said:


> judging by the amount on my fuel tanks, i would guess we got 1 to 11/2 down here


I noticed the two nozzles from the fuel tanks.... running both gas and diesel out of the back? If so, very nice! We just have diesel tanks in our pickups, no gas.

nice truck and plow, btw!


----------



## GMC99

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1152542 said:


> guys which way would you go on buying a new salt dogg spreader vbox poly
> 1. my truck is already wired for saltdogg vbox 0750 and has controller installed
> 2. 95 dodge ram 1500 4x4 with air support in rear.. front has 2500 coils(if i need to will upgrade leaf springs dont know when but i will)
> 3. the 1.5 yarder is 3642.84 or
> 4. the 2 yarder is 4100.00


Honestly, I've run dodges all my life, I would not be putting any v box spreader in the back of a 1500, whether it has air support or heavier springs or not, the rear axle is what you have to worry about, you could have all the suspension upgrades in the world, but the rear axle still cannot support the weight! If your going to be staying on sight with the truck and not traveling with a full box then its questionable... You also have to remember the brakes on the older 1500's are no where near strong enough to stop that kind of weight. Not to mention the cops around here have been up everyones asses lately about having over weighted trucks, and thats a big big ticket.

Stick with a tailgate spreader, save your money and buy a bigger truck


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

i uderstand what you are saying i believe my truck can handle 2500lbs give or take no matter if i get the 1.5 or the 2 yarder i wont be loading it over 1 ton i do need to upgrade becuase i am getting robbed at the yard no matter where i go they fill my 0750 and call it a ton...i do plan on keeping this truck not going to wreck it...i do have plans on getting another truck maybe a 2500 or a 3500 i could always take the bigger 1 and put it on the bigger truck when i get it then put the 0750 back on the 1500 just want to get the tools i need befor i go out and get the bigger truck dont know when i will be getting it this year comming or the following year


----------



## swtiih

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1152597 said:


> i uderstand what you are saying i believe my truck can handle 2500lbs give or take no matter if i get the 1.5 or the 2 yarder i wont be loading it over 1 ton i do need to upgrade becuase i am getting robbed at the yard no matter where i go they fill my 0750 and call it a ton...i do plan on keeping this truck not going to wreck it...i do have plans on getting another truck maybe a 2500 or a 3500 i could always take the bigger 1 and put it on the bigger truck when i get it then put the 0750 back on the 1500 just want to get the tools i need befor i go out and get the bigger truck dont know when i will be getting it this year comming or the following year


Joe

It does make sense to buy the bigger 1.5 or 2 yd if in the future you will buy a 3/4 or 1 ton truck. However I would not exceed the GVWR on your truck. This is still only a 1/2 ton truck.


----------



## swtiih

erkoehler;1152256 said:


> Just over 2 weeks until the ebling is here!


Post pictures when you get it on


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

also there is only a 40lb diffrence
the SPHE 1500 IS 520LBS 
the SPHE 2000 IS 560LBS


----------



## GMC99

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1152654 said:


> also there is only a 40lb diffrence
> the SPHE 1500 IS 520LBS
> the SPHE 2000 IS 560LBS


You could put sides on the 1.5 very cheap and mound the salt and it will hold 2 yards, and save the money...


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

FYI: For anyone running Rt.56 in Sugar Grove to get to 88 make sure you are NOT over weight for your truck plate and if you are running a spreader make sure to move the license plate to a visible spot. The police are stopping people with spreaders and ticketing them HARD!!! for overweight for B plates and no visible rear plate.:realmad:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How much did they get u for.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Dodge Plow Pwr;1152680 said:


> FYI: For anyone running Rt.56 in Sugar Grove to get to 88 make sure you are NOT over weight for your truck plate and if you are running a spreader make sure to move the license plate to a visible spot. The police are stopping people with spreaders and ticketing them HARD!!! for overweight for B plates and no visible rear plate.:realmad:


dont they have any thing better to do....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Reliable Snow and Ice;1152694 said:


> dont they have any thing better to do....


No they don't. Thats why they are out there. I will say that a lot of trucks are running WAY overloaded when they are out. I get it everyday with my trucks. I get about one overweight a year. Kinda sucks but I can't help it!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So tell me then if I get a d plate on our f250 with the vbox in it and the 9 door boss how much can I put in it.


----------



## REAPER

R&R Yard Design;1152714 said:


> So tell me then if I get a d plate on our f250 with the vbox in it and the 9 door boss how much can I put in it.


http://www.cyberdriveillinois.com/departments/vehicles/cft/truckfees.html

http://www.cyberdriveillinois.com/d...guide/truck_and_trailer_plates/truck8000.html

Go over some scales empty and determine how much salt after. I believe 2 yards is around 4300 pounds. After seeing a few plow trucks pulled over this past week I may consider renewing to a D plate.


----------



## Tradesman81

Hey everyone, hows it going? I'm new to the site and this is my second season plowing for a company out of Naperville. I use his atv to clear sidewalks for a few accounts. I have enjoyed it so far, although its pretty cold out on a four wheeler. I have been contemplating putting a plow on my truck to start making the real money. I have 1/2 ton 2001 Chevy Silverado 4x4 and plan on getting a 3/4 ton for next season. So what I'm wondering is should I go ahead a get a heavier plow now (Thinking of a Western 7 1/2' or 8' Pro) or should I just wait to get the 3/4 ton next season


----------



## Bartlett_2

Dodge Plow Pwr;1152680 said:


> FYI: For anyone running Rt.56 in Sugar Grove to get to 88 make sure you are NOT over weight for your truck plate and if you are running a spreader make sure to move the license plate to a visible spot. The police are stopping people with spreaders and ticketing them HARD!!! for overweight for B plates and no visible rear plate.:realmad:


I hate that. We used to get pulled over all the time when we pulled ocean containers, luckily never when we were overweight. We used to get 20" containers out of china, wer at 50-60K alone without the chassis.... Got out of that business, now the Addison and Bloomingdale cops pull my delivery cube over and weigh it at least 2-3 times a year. Only time I got a ticket on that was when my idiot driver didn't out the new sticker on, and had a 1-day expired tag. Thank god the truck was empty, or it would have been big$$.

I honestly never thought of if for my plow. I'm at a ton in the bed just with the extra bagged I keep, when the spreader is empty! Fully loaded I've got to be over the GVWR...


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

What is the diffrence with b and dplates i thought pickup could only have bplates also if you loadup with salt and sag you might get pulled over but if you show no signs of overloaded sagging, low tires if you have anything to make you look leveled air support ect... You should be fine also gm i am not new to this i was a truck driver local in il. I kind of know what they will pull you over for and if you know where scales are avoid them at all cost


----------



## Bartlett_2

Now that I think of it, if we go to a D plate, you need to get the 6-month inspection sticker, and carry safety equipment too, don't we?


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

ok Bottom line

IF you have a 2500/250 and run a plow and vbox you better have a D plate

"D" tags cover you to 12000 pounds
"F" tags to 16000 pounds

NOW remeber this if the cop wants to be an ass and looks at the GVWR and see you truck cant handle that your in the creek

BTW its $1 per pound over weight

Local towns with truck enforcmant cops

Addison, Bloomingdale, Lombard, Villa Park- THESE TOWNS ARE THE WORST BLOOMINGDALE BEEN DRAGGED TO THE SCALE 3 TIMES

addison warnign ticket for blocked front plate and 2 tickets for expired stafy sticker


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

Bartlett 2- Yes safty sticker with D plate if you have it then wont stop ya and check for the equipment


----------



## swtiih

ptllandscapeIL;1152801 said:


> ok Bottom line
> 
> IF you have a 2500/250 and run a plow and vbox you better have a D plate
> 
> "D" tags cover you to 12000 pounds
> "F" tags to 16000 pounds
> 
> NOW remeber this if the cop wants to be an ass and looks at the GVWR and see you truck cant handle that your in the creek
> 
> BTW its $1 per pound over weight
> 
> Local towns with truck enforcmant cops
> 
> Addison, Bloomingdale, Lombard, Villa Park- THESE TOWNS ARE THE WORST BLOOMINGDALE BEEN DRAGGED TO THE SCALE 3 TIMES
> 
> addison warnign ticket for blocked front plate and 2 tickets for expired stafy sticker


Niles is pretty tough to


----------



## swtiih

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1152793 said:


> What is the diffrence with b and dplates i thought pickup could only have bplates also if you loadup with salt and sag you might get pulled over but if you show no signs of overloaded sagging, low tires if you have anything to make you look leveled air support ect... You should be fine also gm i am not new to this i was a truck driver local in il. I kind of know what they will pull you over for and if you know where scales are avoid them at all cost


B plates are only good to 8000lbs


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Bartlett_2;1152795 said:


> Now that I think of it, if we go to a D plate, you need to get the 6-month inspection sticker, and carry safety equipment too, don't we?


only if you are putting other people's sh it in ur truck...


----------



## swtiih

Bartlett_2;1152795 said:


> Now that I think of it, if we go to a D plate, you need to get the 6-month inspection sticker, and carry safety equipment too, don't we?


It is $27 each time but they don't check for flares, extinguisher or anything else


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Maybe i am better off with the 1500 i will go threw my truck and see what i need and dont need ac is going out the window i already pulled off the radiator for the ac why not the rest of it, spear tire and see what else i can take some weight off the truck


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

swtiih;1152820 said:


> It is $27 each time but they don't check for flares, extinguisher or anything else


i'll get the D plate's but they can kiss my A$$ on an inspection sticker


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm*



swtiih;1152816 said:


> b plates are only good to 8000lbs


each axle or whole truck


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I like the cops stopping people. Its another way to get the "illegal" lowballers out of the business! I know I'm good so bring it on


----------



## Bartlett_2

swtiih;1152820 said:


> It is $27 each time but they don't check for flares, extinguisher or anything else


That's interesting. When my cube was unmarked, I'd get pulled over in Addison all the time. Fully legal, and they'd still check for safety equipment. I think they were usually looking for something. I once got pulled over because my rear plate was slightly loose, and barely wiggled, and had the whole deal done on me. However since I put our insignia on the side, I haven't gotten stopped...


----------



## sammy77

Reliable Snow and Ice;1152819 said:


> only if you are putting other people's sh it in ur truck...


What does that mean? You'll need a safety sticker with D plates no matter what. Its good up to 12k lbs.


----------



## swtiih

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1152833 said:


> each axle or whole truck


the whole truck


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

8000lbs for the whole truck,

and reliable wait till you get pulled over for no sticker and you get the $200 dollar ticket cause wiht thoose you must appear in court

hmmm $27 or $200 lets do the math

and im not trying to be a dick i use to think the same way


----------



## Bartlett_2

sammy77;1152839 said:


> What does that mean? You'll need a safety sticker with D plates no matter what. Its good up to 12k lbs.


That's what I thought. Looks like I should just go and do it to be safe....


----------



## WilliamOak

ptllandscapeIL;1152843 said:


> 8000lbs for the whole truck,
> 
> and reliable wait till you get pulled over for no sticker and you get the $200 dollar ticket cause wiht thoose you must appear in court
> 
> hmmm $27 or $200 lets do the math
> 
> and im not trying to be a dick i use to think the same way


Plus court fees!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

For a 95 dodge ram 4x4 1500 how much are dplates


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

hahaha i wish that was true about the lowballers in scab trucks but the truth is that cops wont go there they know they will go MIA get a diffrent green card and never show to court hence never see the money!


----------



## swtiih

Bartlett_2;1152844 said:


> That's what I thought. Looks like I should just go and do it to be safe....


Some towns have officers that are specifically trained for truck enforcement whether it is a pickup with a D plate or a semi.
They know the laws and won't hesitate to bring you to the scales.
The whole D plate is a pain. An extra $54 / year for the sticker and $158 for the plate vs B plate of $99.
Also you now fall into the category on the highway of driving 55 not 65 mph


----------



## swtiih

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1152853 said:


> For a 95 dodge ram 4x4 1500 how much are dplates


$158 per year


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

RJS,

i wouldnt buy a Vbox i have a 96-1500 and tried a snow ex 1 yard box and forget it and i have extra leafs in the back! get a bigger truck


----------



## swtiih

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1152853 said:


> For a 95 dodge ram 4x4 1500 how much are dplates


Joe what is the GVWR of that Dodge


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

that dodge i believe is 7400 GVRW


----------



## 84deisel

Safety sticker? nah I just dot my trucks myself of course I do have dot #s . As far as over-weights well we have gotten a few so now at the beginning of the season I load the trucks then scale them at the scale around the corner and know that they aren't overweight. Went down to lemont today and got another 40 tons of salt so we are ready for another snow.


----------



## swtiih

ptllandscapeIL;1152861 said:


> that dodge i believe is 7400 GVRW


Then it is a waste to put D plates on, he would be overloaded


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

What is this sticker and how do I get one? Im gonna reclass my plates in spring to E so that I can run a 2yd salter full and still be under


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm*



ptllandscapeil;1152858 said:


> rjs,
> 
> i wouldnt buy a vbox i have a 96-1500 and tried a snow ex 1 yard box and forget it and i have extra leafs in the back! Get a bigger truck


i already have a vbox on it and holds a ton with no problem just want a bigger vbox its a pain in the a ss to load i have to shovel it in off the bucket becuase vbox is a foot smaller than the bucket for the bobcat


----------



## 84deisel

First of all there is no E plate and if you are over on your axle weights or gvw then it is still ticket time no matter what you plate it for also check the prices on the heavier plates as they increase quite sharply ,lastly remember you may not be able to travel some streets because of the weight rating on your plates.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

D plates are $170. And if you have a D plate then you need a saftey sticker. They are $24 dollars every 6 months. I get mine at Transport Towning in Joliet


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Do they make handicap dplates lmao


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I am diabled i should change my company name to disabled snow plower


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*Diabled*

For your info
i have 9 disc f$cked in my back i had 4 surgery's disabled since 2001
so have a good laugh on me lol


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I do plow with my placard hanging on the rear view mirror maybe the cops will feel sorry for me and let me go


----------



## WilliamOak

R.J.S, just get the guy to take just the corner of the bucket.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*???????????????????????????????*



williamoak;1152919 said:


> r.j.s, just get the guy to take just the corner of the bucket.


my vbox calls for 3/4 of a yard but fully load and salt on my bed about 300 to 500lbs when they used to load and dump since they started to load on one side the load got alot smaller 
thats why i want to get a bigger vbox


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

willam do you shop at RONDO'S


----------



## 1olddogtwo

My forcast is 2in east (IN) 3 orland area 4 far west and northwest


----------



## erkoehler

I need to get D plates on my 250.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1152959 said:


> I need to get D plates on my 250.


and then a safety sticker...


----------



## nevrnf

As far as plates go you are better to be plated higher than your GVWR. Most cops will let you slide if you have a D and a Safety sticker. If he wants to be a dick he might write you for a unsafe vehicle for being overweight.
As far as not getting your Safety it is a Class C Misdemeanor for a missing or expired safety. That would mean your vehicle is towed to impound along with you getting a ticket.

(625 ILCS 5/13‑111) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 13‑111) 
Sec. 13‑111. Operation without certificate of safety attached; Effective date of certificate. 
(a) Except as provided for in Chapter 13, no person shall operate any vehicle required to be inspected by this Chapter upon the highways of this State unless there is affixed to that vehicle a certificate of safety then in effect. The Secretary of State, State Police, and other police officers shall enforce this Section. The Department shall determine the expiration date of the certificate of safety. 
The certificates, all forms and records, reports of tests and retests, and the full procedure and methods of making the tests and retests, shall be in the form prescribed by the Department. 
(b) Every person convicted of violating this Section is guilty of a Class C misdemeanor. 
(Source: P.A. 88‑415.) 



Also here is the fee schedual for overweight fines as of 1/1/10

■Up to and including 2,000 pounds overweight: $100
■2,001 through 2,500 pounds overweight: $270
■2,501 through 3,000 pounds overweight: $330
■3,001 through 3,500 pounds overweight: $520
■3,501 through 4,000 pounds overweight: $600
■4,001 through 4,500 pounds overweight: $850
■4,501 through 5,000 pounds overweight: $950
■5,001 or more pounds: $1,500 for the first 500 pounds overweight and $150 for each additional increment of 500 pounds overweight or fraction thereof.


As far as keeping flares in your vehicle. If you are over the 8k it is a state vehicle code that is ticketable.

(625 ILCS 5/12‑702) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12‑702) 
Sec. 12‑702. Certain vehicles to carry flares or other warning devices.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the new boss 92;1151141 said:


> i have to give oldogg propson this one, do you know what the hell you hit?


no, was going to fast to look......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

nevrnf;1152973 said:


> As far as plates go you are better to be plated higher than your GVWR. Most cops will let you slide if you have a D and a Safety sticker. If he wants to be a dick he might write you for a unsafe vehicle for being overweight.
> As far as not getting your Safety it is a Class C Misdemeanor for a missing or expired safety. That would mean your vehicle is towed to impound along with you getting a ticket.
> 
> (625 ILCS 5/13‑111) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 13‑111)
> Sec. 13‑111. Operation without certificate of safety attached; Effective date of certificate.
> (a) Except as provided for in Chapter 13, no person shall operate any vehicle required to be inspected by this Chapter upon the highways of this State unless there is affixed to that vehicle a certificate of safety then in effect. The Secretary of State, State Police, and other police officers shall enforce this Section. The Department shall determine the expiration date of the certificate of safety.
> The certificates, all forms and records, reports of tests and retests, and the full procedure and methods of making the tests and retests, shall be in the form prescribed by the Department.
> (b) Every person convicted of violating this Section is guilty of a Class C misdemeanor.
> (Source: P.A. 88‑415.)
> 
> Also here is the fee schedual for overweight fines as of 1/1/10
> 
> ■Up to and including 2,000 pounds overweight: $100
> ■2,001 through 2,500 pounds overweight: $270
> ■2,501 through 3,000 pounds overweight: $330
> ■3,001 through 3,500 pounds overweight: $520
> ■3,501 through 4,000 pounds overweight: $600
> ■4,001 through 4,500 pounds overweight: $850
> ■4,501 through 5,000 pounds overweight: $950
> ■5,001 or more pounds: $1,500 for the first 500 pounds overweight and $150 for each additional increment of 500 pounds overweight or fraction thereof.
> 
> As far as keeping flares in your vehicle. If you are over the 8k it is a state vehicle code that is ticketable.
> 
> (625 ILCS 5/12‑702) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12‑702)
> Sec. 12‑702. Certain vehicles to carry flares or other warning devices.


damn, they would empty their ticket book on me.....plated for 8k,,with plow about 11500 carrying 230 gals of diesel too....


----------



## erkoehler

I'll be overweight with d plates, just not as bad as with b plates.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

the state of Illinois has become a FUC>KING JOKE
money money money and they spend it on SH IT

and to think when quin got into office he hired 2 family members right off the bat.....

will the sh it ever end


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

I have the plate problem solved!!!!!!

We just need to get Farm Plates that should exempt us from most things!Thumbs Upussmileyflag


----------



## swtiih

PabstBlueRibbon;1153015 said:


> I have the plate problem solved!!!!!!
> 
> We just need to get Farm Plates that should exempt us from most things!Thumbs Upussmileyflag


than why not run the farm diesel to and save on the road tax. jk


----------



## swtiih

snow forcast for thursday not looking like much


----------



## erkoehler

swtiih;1153058 said:


> snow forcast for thursday not looking like much


A salt run will be nice!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

swtiih;1153058 said:


> snow forcast for thursday not looking like much


what.....have your plow ready


----------



## GMC99

swtiih;1153058 said:


> snow forcast for thursday not looking like much


NWS is now saying 1-3 inches


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

I'm done listening to the so called weather men.... all there doing is guessing.....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1152959 said:


> I need to get D plates on my 250.


FYI..the DMV is catching the 3/4 ton and 1 ton trucks at time of your plate renewal. They are making people go from a B plate to a D plate. They learned that they can make more money if they actually look at what the truck is rated for.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Well boys i will talk to you later on wife needs laptop and desktop for school 

she is going to school online 
taken a 101 course how to nagg and bltch more lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1152932 said:


> my vbox calls for 3/4 of a yard but fully load and salt on my bed about 300 to 500lbs when they used to load and dump since they started to load on one side the load got alot smaller
> thats why i want to get a bigger vbox


That 1500 is not even close to being capable of handling that much of a load. You will twist and stress that frame and axles like no tomorrow. Also, I used to be a local Police Officer and I know that seeing your truck going down the road with that equipment on it, I am for sure gonna pull you over. No questions asked. God for bid you get in an accident, you will be held liable no matter what. Thats just way too much weight for that truck


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1153107 said:


> FYI..the DMV is catching the 3/4 ton and 1 ton trucks at time of your plate renewal. They are making people go from a B plate to a D plate. They learned that they can make more money if they actually look at what the truck is rated for.


Just bought the truck 4 months ago, wish they would have done D plates to begin with.


----------



## clncut

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1153111 said:


> Well boys i will talk to you later on wife needs laptop and desktop for school
> 
> she is going to school online
> taken a 101 course how to nagg and bltch more lol


Funny...my wife took the same course.....Aced the class!!


----------



## dheavychevy38

Isn't that a pre rec for getting married for them ?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1153114 said:


> Just bought the truck 4 months ago, wish they would have done D plates to begin with.


Sullivan is so right. If the DMV doesn't catch you the cops starting the 1st of the year will be looking for trucks without a D plate.My buddy, who is a piggy, told me that they are cracking down on this. More money for them. One more thing, don't drive around with your light on,on top of your truck. Yup that to is illegal, unless your in a lot plowing. Just keeping you ALL aware of this B.S.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1153119 said:


> Funny...my wife took the same course.....Aced the class!!


Thank your wives for taking that class. My wife was their Professor.:laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yes, all flashing lights are illegal on the roadway. And the local Police Depts either have or are getting truck enforcement officers. They are not stupid and know all about what trucks can handle. They know a 1500 and 2500 shouldn't have a vbox in the back. 

Also, I saw a few F150's this last storm with 8ft plows and a vbox in the bed. Now thats just an insane amount of weight for that truck. They all had about 6 inches of ground clearance on the front and back


----------



## mikeitu7

If you plate your truck with D plates, you will need a saftey sticker. Just ask around where they will not check your trucks from top to bottom. I bought a new dump truck and took it to a saftey inspection in Oak Lawn. He checked the truck from top to bottom and the truck only had 50 miles on it. There are other places that will do a quick check and give you the sticker in no time.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes, than a safety sticker better be in that windshield. If not, another ticket! Mikeitu7, the place in oak Lawn, was it right off Central?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

mikeitu7;1153173 said:


> If you plate your truck with D plates, you will need a saftey sticker. Just ask around where they will not check your trucks from top to bottom. I bought a new dump truck and took it to a saftey inspection in Oak Lawn. He checked the truck from top to bottom and the truck only had 50 miles on it. There are other places that will do a quick check and give you the sticker in no time.


Your first sticker is always the hardest. They always go over my new trucks more. Once you have the sticker, they back off a bit.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

KMBertog;1152573 said:


> I noticed the two nozzles from the fuel tanks.... running both gas and diesel out of the back? If so, very nice! We just have diesel tanks in our pickups, no gas.
> 
> nice truck and plow, btw!


red and green sometimes i add a 3rd for gas....i spent more time looking out the rear view mirror when i do


----------



## mikeitu7

Yeah right by the high school, I was running late so I figured new truck they will not check it that much. I was wrong. Now I just drive to Halsted and 93, a little bit more of a drive but there not a pain.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1153186 said:


> Yes, than a safety sticker better be in that windshield. If not, another ticket! Mikeitu7, the place in oak Lawn, was it right off Central?


Larry's brake service i bet.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yep know that place well .Still give ya a nudied stickie calender????:laughing::laughing: And as far as the light becon and strobes in the tail and front lights is a big NO NO I work for the state of ILL IDOT and the only one legal for them is TOW TRUCKS, PLOICE ,FIRE DEPT AND HIGHWAY DEPT ROAD CREWS SANCTIONED BY THE STATE OR DESIGNATED PER THAT TOWN/CITY


----------



## mikeitu7

Yeah just west of Central. They will check for extinguisher and triangles. Luckily the dealer threw them in when I purchased the truck, or else it would not pass.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

hey sully, do u know Mike from richmound?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

HEY OLD DOGG whats up gotta quick question???? DId you actually plow that lot on 159th or did you BLOW YOUR HORNS AND SCARE THE CRAP OUT AND BLOW IT OFF FROM THE Db's LOL:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Funny u should bring that up

last Sunday afternoon at Walmart, it was taking every bit of 5 mins to make 1 pass in the front of the store. after several passes, I lost my it, i let out a 15 sec Blast..... Bags went flying and people started moving.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

swtiih;1153056 said:


> than why not run the farm diesel to and save on the road tax. jk


who says that I am not already


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hey Pat, Do I know Mike from Where? Does he know me or something.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

:laughing:LMAO:laughing: so that would explain the fire dept and all the ambulances!!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1153255 said:


> Hey Pat, Do I know Mike from Where? Does he know me or something.


i will pm you.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

matter of fact my buddy that i work with at IDOT was plowin 159 and heard the horn blast and SLAMMED ON his breaks in the middle of 159th and nearly caused a pile up on 159th thought there was a fricken METRA TRAIN CROSSING 159 TH LMAO


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

They didn't give me a ticket they got another guy. Stopped him because the spreader was blocking the plate then went after him for the skid of salt in the bed and the spreader on a 2500 with a B plate.
I keep my plate on the spreader, but watch I'll get pulled over for ni plate light now..


----------



## erkoehler

Anybody catch Skilling tonight?


----------



## Midwest Pond

Skilling calls for 2-3"...... starts around 6pm


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I heard the same. I love it! What a great december this will be!


----------



## erkoehler

2+ would be nice!


----------



## the new boss 92

PabstBlueRibbon;1153015 said:


> I have the plate problem solved!!!!!!
> 
> We just need to get Farm Plates that should exempt us from most things!Thumbs Upussmileyflag


i thought about the farmplate idea, but i turned far away from it when i found out i still cant run red fukin fuel whats the point of farm plates them!


swtiih;1153056 said:


> than why not run the farm diesel to and save on the road tax. jk


Cause in this case it would be saving us legal tax pays to much money in the long run and the govenment wont allow that!


1olddogtwo;1153250 said:


> Funny u should bring that up
> 
> last Sunday afternoon at Walmart, it was taking every bit of 5 mins to make 1 pass in the front of the store. after several passes, I lost my it, i let out a 15 sec Blast..... Bags went flying and people started moving.


ahhhh another train stoy that mad me pissmy pants!


PabstBlueRibbon;1153253 said:


> who says that I am not already


last time i smelled red fuel burning in a d-max i would be scared to run it on road because it has higher sulfer ratings and burns stronger!


Midwest Pond;1153396 said:


> Skilling calls for 2-3"...... starts around 6pm


good this is what i wanna hear, did he say it was going to be wet or dry stuff?


----------



## snowguys

Midwest Pond;1153396 said:


> Skilling calls for 2-3"...... starts around 6pm


Abc7 said the storm would fall apart before it got here lol no one knows anything anymore


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*????????????????????????????*

Are you guys saying that snowplowers need dplates and safty sticker and no more stobe lights and we cant run with our ambers on


----------



## Mark13

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1153588 said:


> we cant run with our ambers on


Why would you run with your amber lights on down the road?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Yes only when going lot to lot i always did its just warning lights i do have strobes only turn them on when in my lots that has traffic or people \walking around also during the fall i spoke to a chicago cop and asked him about my strobes he said long as i dont have my turing singals and the headlights Flashing i am okay just with the reverse and front turning singals flashing


----------



## Mark13

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1153596 said:


> Yes only when going lot to lot i always did its just warning lights i do have strobes only turn them on when in my lots that has traffic or people \walking around also during the fall i spoke to a chicago cop and asked him about my strobes he said long as i dont have my turing singals and the headlights Flashing i am okay just with the reverse and front turning singals flashing


I turn all my stuff off unless I'm going like across the street or only a couple hundred feet down the road. I figure if the public sees a pickup driving around with warning lights on that isn't doing anything but driving down the road normally their going to slowly pay less attention to the lights. So the next time they see a truck in a busy parking lot with all the lights going instead of going "he must be plowing snow" their going to go "thats like the truck I saw driving down the road earlier with all the lights on" and not think anymore of it and just make things more difficult for us to get peoples attention or alert them that we arn't doing the normal traffic flow in parking lots or doing entrances along roadways.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

It would be nice if I can get my accounts done before 5am tomorrow!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Winter Weather Advisory, for the southwest and west burbs. 3-5 inches guys. This is turning into a December to remember!payup


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1153691 said:


> Winter Weather Advisory, for the southwest and west burbs. 3-5 inches guys. This is turning into a December to remember!payup


 Awesome! I feel like a kid at christmas right now. Had a few checks come in yesterday. And now more snow!


----------



## 4wydnr

the new boss 92;1153488 said:


> i thought about the farmplate idea, but i turned far away from it when i found out i still cant run red fukin fuel whats the point of farm plates them!
> 
> last time i smelled red fuel burning in a d-max i would be scared to run it on road because it has higher sulfer ratings and burns stronger!


If your going to run farm plates hope you have a farm nearby to salt, because they are for farm use not commercial.

Also the off road diesel is the exact same as on road now. Everything is low sulfur, the off road just has the red dye so the can give you a real nice fine if they find it in your on road truck.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1153726 said:


> Awesome! I feel like a kid at christmas right now. Had a few checks come in yesterday. And now more snow!


It seems t be taking a good track as of now. 3-5 inches of fluffy snow and warmer temps tomorrow. We might have to do lunch at Hooters or the Kilt?


----------



## KMBertog

snow in the forecast tonight, boys! payup


----------



## mikeitu7

Yeah it is the same. My brother inlaw drives a tank and he says they add a dye to make the diesel turn red.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

mmmmmmmmmmmmm........Tilted Kilt!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Are you guys bsing about plates and not having a vbox on a 1500


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1153764 said:


> Are you guys bsing about plates and not having a vbox on a 1500


NOT at all B.S.ing.


----------



## erkoehler

Anybody have a picture of the storm track? Is it only the southern areas getting snow???


----------



## mikeitu7

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1153764 said:


> Are you guys bsing about plates and not having a vbox on a 1500


Fill your truck with salt and put on the plow. Then take it to a scale and you will find out if you need to replate. There are many scales around town.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

erkoehler;1153779 said:


> Anybody have a picture of the storm track? Is it only the southern areas getting snow???


they have changed the forecast 3 time's in the past 24 hours... they have no idea what we are going to get


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Do you guys know how much money and suffering i did this year just to fix this truck and i just got my new plate sticker in oct. .....i spent about 15k this year on this 95 just to get it ready for this season.........wtf


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1153759 said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmm........Tilted Kilt!


Cum for the food, stay for the pie!


----------



## KMBertog

erkoehler;1153779 said:


> Anybody have a picture of the storm track? Is it only the southern areas getting snow???


I am hearing 1-3" west and north, a little heavier posibbly south burbs.

however, these idiots change their minds every 5 minutes. and considering the "snowmageddon" we were supposed to get last weekend ended up being nothing......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1153779 said:


> Anybody have a picture of the storm track? Is it only the southern areas getting snow???


By tomorrow morning or for sure by tomorrow afternoon, they will have nailed down!:laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1153801 said:


> Do you guys know how much money and suffering i did this year just to fix this truck and i just got my new plate sticker in oct. .....i spent about 15k this year on this 95 just to get it ready for this season.........wtf


yep sorry now tack on another 200 some thing for new plate's and a GAY sticker


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

What size fing truck should i start looking for i have meyer lotpro 7.6 w/multiwings 10.?
Was looking at 2 yarder salt dogg vbox
i do have the 3/4 yarder


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1153814 said:


> What size fing truck should i start looking for i have meyer lotpro 7.6 w/multiwings 10.?
> Was looking at 2 yarder salt dogg vbox
> i do have the 3/4 yarder


i say we all buy semi's and get 80 thousand pounds plate's

can you just see it a semi plowing the dun kin donuts


----------



## mikeitu7

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1153814 said:


> What size fing truck should i start looking for i have meyer lotpro 7.6 w/multiwings 10.?
> Was looking at 2 yarder salt dogg vbox
> i do have the 3/4 yarder


I know that ford has a srw tire f350 and chevy has srw 3500. I dont know if Dodge makes a srw 3500. One of those will be fine and have no problem with 2 yard of salt in the back.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Can i get fing dplates for a fing 1500 truck


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

oh and if any one need's help salting during the next storm let me know cause the guy i'm on with doesnt have me salt any thing.... perfectly good salter on the truck going to waste


----------



## NorthernSvc's

NO... get a 1 ton tuck rjs....1500 are not meant to handle that kinda abuse... stop pissin your money away..you dan't save any money with a smaller truck youll end up paying for it in repairs...


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

You know what i am going to get the 2yarder on my 1500 i wasnt planing on filling it with 2 tons anyway i only am going to put 1 ton at a time in it i figure that as long as i dont sag they wont f(_)ck with me as for the fing plates well i am going to have to upgrade what is this safty inspection about what do i need now


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*B(_)ll **** i say*



northernsvc's;1153836 said:


> no... Get a 1 ton tuck rjs....1500 are not meant to handle that kinda abuse... Stop pissin your money away..you dan't save any money with a smaller truck youll end up paying for it in repairs...


i am going to loss alot of investment on this dame 95 4x4 1500 i
lets see 
paid 4200 for it in jan 2010
about 10k on repairs that most of them i did 
about 10k on plowing stuff

i will never get 14200.00 for this truck i know i always can get the plowing stuff off and put it on another

i mine as well run it in the junk yard and beat it till it crys for no more

or untill i make enough money to buy a truck that the state wants me to have they should buy it for me


----------



## the new boss 92

Pushin 2 Please;1153691 said:


> Winter Weather Advisory, for the southwest and west burbs. 3-5 inches guys. This is turning into a December to remember!payup


yea...... the december my little truck wouldnt push our firt 4 inch storm:laughing:


4wydnr;1153740 said:


> If your going to run farm plates hope you have a farm nearby to salt, because they are for farm use not commercial.
> 
> Also the off road diesel is the exact same as on road now. Everything is low sulfur, the off road just has the red dye so the can give you a real nice fine if they find it in your on road truck.


i have know some one with a farm have the address and everything i need to get farm plates if i want i just dont see the benifit of the doubt to run them if i can you the for fuel savings.


mikeitu7;1153756 said:


> Yeah it is the same. My brother inlaw drives a tank and he says they add a dye to make the diesel turn red.


well can you tell us how to undie it:laughing:


mikeitu7;1153791 said:


> Fill your truck with salt and put on the plow. Then take it to a scale and you will find out if you need to replate. There are many scales around town.


first off replating a 1500 from 8k to 12 ought to be the dumbest thing i have heard of. the gvrw isnt even what the b plates are rated for so why in the world would you wast your money on d's if the truck was never intended to have that much weight in the first place? 


R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1153828 said:


> Can i get fing dplates for a fing 1500 truck


you can but from a 1500 owner, i wouldnt give any more of my money to the state. As others have stated i would use your truck this season and get another in the summer time and not waste your down payment on d plates and sticker. if i was johnny long dick and seen you with a 1500 and d plated i would know something was up and stop you to inspect. a 1500 just isnt able tohold what these newer 1500 can do. is the only reason you want a bigger spreader is so you dont have to shovel the corner of the bucket out?


R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1153837 said:


> You know what i am going to get the 2yarder on my 1500 i wasnt planing on filling it with 2 tons anyway i only am going to put 1 ton at a time in it i figure that as long as i dont sag they wont f(_)ck with me as for the fing plates well i am going to have to upgrade what is this safty inspection about what do i need now


the safty tag can be gotton at any safty lane! like i said in the previous post and with out trying to fire you all up, but you are wasting you money buy buying d plates and sticker. you b plates are fine because no matter if you get stopped you not guess what there throwing the book at you and me for exercizing our 1500. save your money for th eover weight ticket instead of paying out the ass and still getting the ticket ne ways!


----------



## the new boss 92

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1153847 said:


> i am going to loss alot of investment on this dame 95 4x4 1500 i
> lets see
> paid 4200 for it in jan 2010
> about 10k on repairs that most of them i did
> about 10k on plowing stuff
> 
> i will never get 14200.00 for this truck i know i always can get the plowing stuff off and put it on another
> 
> i mine as well run it in the junk yard and beat it till it crys for no more
> 
> or untill i make enough money to buy a truck that the state wants me to have they should buy it for me


i hear you, im having a hard time trying to give mine up rj, but its part of a growing biz and thats why the state sucks, we keep getting more and more laws and they are not helping us any. i have advise for you keep you truck and drive it buy a 3/4 1 ton and swap allyou plowing stuff. i feel for you bud becaus eim in the same position, have an awsome truck but not heavy enough for what i put it through(in the states eyes) and know instead of saving my money for a nice shinny 011 im stuck buying like an 04 that someone already have fun with:realmad:


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1153828 said:


> Can i get fing dplates for a fing 1500 truck


This is for your truck: Weights: gross vehicle weight rating (kg) 2,903 and curb weight (kg) 2,314
So it really doesn't matter what plates you put on your truck, you are over the limit of what the truck can legally carry.
Here is for the Dodge 2500: maximum payload of the ST 2500s ranges from 2,730 to 3,240 pounds and their standard gross vehicle weight rating ranges from 8,650 to 9,000 pounds

This is what they have listed for my new F-350: The F-350 SRW has a maximum Gross Vehicle Weight Rating of 11,500 lbs, while maximum payload capacity equals 4,100 lbs.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

I need a 3" storm tonight...PLEASE???? I would like to plow again soon. This itch is driving me freaking nuts!!!!:laughing:


----------



## swtiih

Okay here is my weather forecast for this week for the Chicago land area. This will also serve as my cover letter along with my resume because I am applying for a local meterologist job. 
It will be cold, the wind will blow, we may or may not see the sun, if we don't see the sun it is because it will be cloudy. Snow will vary over the region anywhere from a dusting to 18" but the clipper system could push it to our South and we may not see anything. I hope I get the job. As far as the salary I would accept the 900k being offered


----------



## GMC99

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1153847 said:


> i am going to loss alot of investment on this dame 95 4x4 1500 i
> lets see
> paid 4200 for it in jan 2010
> about 10k on repairs that most of them i did
> about 10k on plowing stuff
> 
> i will never get 14200.00 for this truck i know i always can get the plowing stuff off and put it on another
> 
> i mine as well run it in the junk yard and beat it till it crys for no more
> 
> or untill i make enough money to buy a truck that the state wants me to have they should buy it for me


You have 14k invested in a 15 year old truck? I have a 1996 ram 1500 and I have maybe $3500 into it and it plows just as well as the next guys.... Why would you put that kind of money into it? For 14k you could have bought a 1 ton with a plow and spreader all set up and ready to go! 

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/2113260926.html

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/2113720594.html


----------



## tls22

I think one to two at best guys......i would not get ur hopes up for a push, the brunst of this syetm is going to ur south


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1-2 is also good. I plow 1-2 inches and it would also be a salt run!


----------



## the new boss 92

i just heard on channel 5, 1-3 up north and 4-6 down south!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

GMC99;1153891 said:


> You have 14k invested in a 15 year old truck? I have a 1996 ram 1500 and I have maybe $3500 into it and it plows just as well as the next guys.... Why would you put that kind of money into it? For 14k you could have bought a 1 ton with a plow and spreader all set up and ready to go!
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/2113260926.html
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/2113720594.html


Im jumping in here. I agree with GMC, thats alot of money to have into a1995 1/2 ton truck.

The other thing it comes down to is research. Anyone who starts a business usually researches equipment, laws, zoning, insurance..........

If you did your research you would have known all this before you dumped all your money into a 1/2 ton truck.

Do you have general liability and work comp insurance?.....o this can open a whole another can of *****! :yow!:


----------



## Bartlett_2

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1153847 said:


> i am going to loss alot of investment on this dame 95 4x4 1500 i
> lets see
> paid 4200 for it in jan 2010
> about 10k on repairs that most of them i did
> about 10k on plowing stuff
> 
> i will never get 14200.00 for this truck i know i always can get the plowing stuff off and put it on another
> 
> i mine as well run it in the junk yard and beat it till it crys for no more
> 
> or untill i make enough money to buy a truck that the state wants me to have they should buy it for me


Did you really put that much into a '95? Well, you live and learn I guess...


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

wow dave is on a roll! hahahah

hes right though!

i started out with a 1500 and it did ok but i got it for a killer price low miles an in mint shape, Ive had insurance since day one I carry 2 million gen lib, 2 mill umbrealla, 1 millin commerical auto and work comp

Im not knocking anyone here i know alot of you guys are one man shows and do it book the book  i respect you guys and i know if i needed backup i could call a handfull of guys on here and they would be ready to roll,

Bottom line- do reserch i have an f250HD and i have a proflo on it and carry a pallet of salt does it need D plates yup and it will get them this month at renewal time


----------



## the new boss 92

i mise well add in, my trucks over weight in winter mode but not registration, do you think i should get a d plate to try and sholve my issues? id mulch rather buy a 3/4 or 1 ton. and yes i have thought about buy a v box for my 1500, but it all came down to i dont need the hassle with the 5.0!


----------



## the new boss 92

ptllandscapeIL;1153925 said:


> wow dave is on a roll! hahahah
> 
> hes right though!
> 
> i started out with a 1500 and it did ok but i got it for a killer price low miles an in mint shape, Ive had insurance since day one I carry 2 million gen lib, 2 mill umbrealla, 1 millin commerical auto and work comp
> 
> Im not knocking anyone here i know alot of you guys are one man shows and do it book the book  i respect you guys and i know if i needed backup i could call a handfull of guys on here and they would be ready to roll,
> 
> Bottom line- do reserch i have an f250HD and i have a proflo on it and carry a pallet of salt does it need D plates yup and it will get them this month at renewal time


lol i pass this house on Lombard road everyday on the way to work and there is a guy that has the exact opposite equipment as you 2000's ford and older Chevy kind of found if funny!


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

boss,

hahah i know right where your talking right by ups!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

well hate al yous want i you get what you pay for and you all know if you buy used plow truck alot has to be replaced and upgraded was it worth the money i invested into it hell yes my 95 looks like a 2000
i have 2 small rust spots on each front fender how much do newer plow trucks have (rust)
also a update on the vbox i am not gettinbg the 2 yarder 
the 2 yarder is 96 inches long
the 1.5 is 92 inches long and about 500.00 less
also i will be takking the dplate anyway so i might not get stopped 
i also looked at the factory sticker states as follows
front 3850lbs 1747 kg
rear 3600 1633 kg
gwr 6400 lbs 2903 kg
please send me info on that inspection larrys shop


----------



## the new boss 92

ptllandscapeIL;1153966 said:


> boss,
> 
> hahah i know right where your talking right by ups!


yea, well if its snowing tonight when i get off work, im the only jackass that has the balls to pull out of the ups parking lot like a dick so if you around at like 9-930 and driving past look for a grey chevy short bed sidewaysThumbs Up


----------



## Tradesman81

*NOAA Snow Prediction through Thursday night*


----------



## dieseld

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1153764 said:


> Are you guys bsing about plates and not having a vbox on a 1500


If only I knew how to put this quote in my sig! Are you for real?


----------



## affekonig

I really didn't want to get into this at all and I'm not really going to, but you really put $10k+ into a 95? I realize that it doesn't matter much at this point, but I really wonder about things sometimes. If you had that much to spend, why not just get something bigger/newer to begin with? For me, the whole point of running older trucks (96 Bronco - 160k miles, 97 Cherokee - 145k miles) is that they're cheap to buy and don't require a huge investment. General rule of thumb: don't put more in than I can get back. I'd sh*t myself if I had 2x the investment in the truck than I could get out of it. Sorry, I had to get that out. Carry on.


----------



## WilliamOak

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1153847 said:


> i am going to loss alot of investment on this dame 95 4x4 1500 i
> lets see
> paid 4200 for it in jan 2010
> about 10k on repairs that most of them i did
> about 10k on plowing stuff
> 
> i will never get 14200.00 for this truck i know i always can get the plowing stuff off and put it on another
> 
> i mine as well run it in the junk yard and beat it till it crys for no more
> 
> or untill i make enough money to buy a truck that the state wants me to have they should buy it for me


Now that has to be the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard on this site. Bar none..
Not to be mean but what the hell did you repair on it yourself that added up to $10k? 
I also don't see anywhere near $10k in plowing stuff...



dieseld;1154021 said:


> If only I knew how to put this quote in my sig! Are you for real?


Just copy and paste what appears in the text box on the "post a reply page"when you quote someone!


----------



## Mark13

dieseld;1154021 said:


> If only I knew how to put this quote in my sig! Are you for real?


Just quote his post, copy the whole quote and then go to where you can edit your sig and paste it.

R.J.S, I'm not quite sure what to say.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

FIRST OF ALL ( LET IT SNOW ) AND MAY EVERYONE HAVE FUN AND STAY SAFE

This is for the guy on here that said that deisel is low sulfer thas BUNK you better go and look a little harder !!! You see I worked and deliver fuel for 5 yrs. All fuel is not low sulfur and it's just died red to look pretty.

1st red fuel is high sulfer and it is the sulfer content in it that makes it that color,also this type of fuel is used in off road equiptment DOZERS CRANES/WITH TRACKS ,GRADERS. ect.ect as well as all farm equiptment.

2nd The high sulfer content is what help produce and maintain the Horsepower needed to keep this type of machine running properly as well as produce the torque on these type of machines.

3rd Low sulfer with not produce the HP that this machinery needs to properly to do what it is met to do.Yes the equiptment will run on low sulfer but over time hurt the engine in the long run.

4th Now can you run red fuel in a deisel truck used for on road (yes).Will it hurt it ( NO) it will get better fuel milage and let the motor work less hard because of the sulfer content but the emissions are greater and produce more pollutants in to the air.To prove this point if you ever seen a dozer pushin and the accelerates hardder a BIG PUFF OF THICK DARK EXHAUST COME OUT this from the sulfer in the fuel being burnned off.To where as the yellow fuel/on road fuel with not do this as bad or very little.

5th The red fuel is left red so that the police,EPA. can check and see who is running this fuel ILLEGALY in an on road vehicale and get a severe fine also red fuel is less cost than on road .Because the refinnery needs to refine it alot more to get it to met the emissions.This is why all the new big rig truck now and have offered low emission on these trucks.These trucks are now needed to pass the same emission test you take your own car or truck to.........


----------



## the new boss 92

DIRISHMAN;1154045 said:


> FIRST OF ALL ( LET IT SNOW ) AND MAY EVERYONE HAVE FUN AND STAY SAFE
> 
> This is for the guy on here that said that deisel is low sulfer thas BUNK you better go and look a little harder !!! You see I worked and deliver fuel for 5 yrs. All fuel is not low sulfur and it's just died red to look pretty.
> 
> 1st red fuel is high sulfer and it is the sulfer content in it that makes it that color,also this type of fuel is used in off road equiptment DOZERS CRANES/WITH TRACKS ,GRADERS. ect.ect as well as all farm equiptment.
> 
> 2nd The high sulfer content is what help produce and maintain the Horsepower needed to keep this type of machine running properly as well as produce the torque on these type of machines.
> 
> 3rd Low sulfer with not produce the HP that this machinery needs to properly to do what it is met to do.Yes the equiptment will run on low sulfer but over time hurt the engine in the long run.
> 
> 4th Now can you run red fuel in a deisel truck used for on road (yes).Will it hurt it ( NO) it will get better fuel milage and let the motor work less hard because of the sulfer content but the emissions are greater and produce more pollutants in to the air.To prove this point if you ever seen a dozer pushin and the accelerates hardder a BIG PUFF OF THICK DARK EXHAUST COME OUT this from the sulfer in the fuel being burnned off.To where as the yellow fuel/on road fuel with not do this as bad or very little.
> 
> 5th The red fuel is left red so that the police,EPA. can check and see who is running this fuel ILLEGALY in an on road vehicale and get a severe fine also red fuel is less cost than on road .Because the refinnery needs to refine it alot more to get it to met the emissions.This is why all the new big rig truck now and have offered low emission on these trucks.These trucks are now needed to pass the same emission test you take your own car or truck to.........


i dont really wanna get into this conversation but if you reread i did say it was higher sulfer thus the more potant smell, smokes more, smells alittle different ect. i dont really care the only reason i know about it is because i know people that run it in on road trucks and stuff. do i care no, would i do it yes because i can get it for 2.25 chaper a gallon than regular diesiel, cost a grand total of 30 bucks to fill up a pick up vs 100. this not say much because if you know me you know that i dont like the law, however i keep my **** up to date to avoid the problems with the law. what i said above i wouldlike to end the conver sation there, and if you wanna talk them pm me because im not going to start another pissing match in our weather thread about fuel now!


----------



## Bartlett_2

I keep hearing 1-3", but Dupage and Cook was not included in the Winter Advisory?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Storm is tracking a bit South. We might get the 3-5 down here in New Lenox but nothing to the north. But I will take it!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

the new boss 92;1154058 said:


> i dont really wanna get into this conversation but if you reread i did say it was higher sulfer thus the more potant smell, smokes more, smells alittle different ect. i dont really care the only reason i know about it is because i know people that run it in on road trucks and stuff. do i care no, would i do it yes because i can get it for 2.25 chaper a gallon than regular diesiel, cost a grand total of 30 bucks to fill up a pick up vs 100. this not say much because if you know me you know that i dont like the law, however i keep my **** up to date to avoid the problems with the law. what i said above i wouldlike to end the conver sation there, and if you wanna talk them pm me because im not going to start another pissing match in our weather thread about fuel now!


hey I dont think it was you at first that was talkin bout this his scereen name was I beleive MIKNU or somthing like that not tryin to get into a PI$$ing match he was a junior member not like you a senior member on here just tryin to set it straight for this youngster LOL PS do I care if anyone runs red fuel in a truck NO .HELL I WOULD DO JUST LIKE YOU SAID 60.00 TO FILLL UP OR A HUNDRED DUH THATS A NO BRAINER.........ANYWAY LET IT SNOWThumbs Up:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## the new boss 92

lmfao ron:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1154071 said:


> Can't we all just get along?


heck ya wasn't tryin to be Thumbs UpThumbs Up

OK CHANNEL 9 just said 3 to5west and south of city and 1to3 north and along lake'

I THINK WE OUGHT TO CALL IT RYPLIES BELEIVE IT OR NOT WEATHER CENTER NO MATTER WHAT CHANNEL YOU WATCH:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

:laughing:next thing you be doin is flipping a coin for the snow prediction!!!! MIGHT BE A LITTLE MORE ACCURATE:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK Pushin coin flip is official it's tails 4 to 8 from oaklawn to NEW LENOX and rain asnow mix up north and 65 and sunny in kankakee LOL


----------



## Bartlett_2

DIRISHMAN;1154096 said:


> heck ya wasn't tryin to be Thumbs UpThumbs Up
> 
> OK CHANNEL 9 just said 3 to5west and south of city and 1to3 north and along lake'
> 
> I THINK WE OUGHT TO CALL IT RYPLIES BELEIVE IT OR NOT WEATHER CENTER NO MATTER WHAT CHANNEL YOU WATCH:laughing:


That's good stuff!!:laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92

or should i say no internet frendship is offical anymore unless we become friends on facebook!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

the new boss 92;1154113 said:


> or should i say no internet frendship is offical anymore unless we become friends on facebook!


hey new boss Did you know if your a face book fan of SKILLETING he gives you higher snow totals LMAO:laughing: that's why SULLIVAN SO HAPPY LOL


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm forecasting flurries to 6 inches. This all depends on where you live. Some might get flurries at there house, while some may get close to 6 inches. I think that this will be pretty accurate!


----------



## the new boss 92

DIRISHMAN;1154115 said:


> hey new boss Did you know if your a face book fan of SKILLETING he gives you higher snow totals LMAO:laughing: that's why SULLIVAN SO HAPPY LOL


i havent noticed that but now that you said something im going to look at it cause hes my friend or what ever you wanna call it lol


Pushin 2 Please;1154122 said:


> I'm forecasting flurries to 6 inches. This all depends on where you live. Some might get flurries at there house, while some may get close to 6 inches. I think that this will be pretty accurate!


i like this forcast however this is always going to be one emotional person in the crowd asking for an amount and if it doesnt go his way then they are going to :crying: while we:laughing: and makepayup


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1154122 said:


> I'm forecasting flurries to 6 inches. This all depends on where you live. Some might get flurries at there house, while some may get close to 6 inches. I think that this will be pretty accurate!


yah and if you happen have an account for a church 6ft LMAO hey need some help:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

yah I heard sullivans got skillings home phone ##### and his cell ###### that why such high totals :laughing::laughing:


----------



## 4wydnr

DIRISHMAN;1154045 said:


> FIRST OF ALL ( LET IT SNOW ) AND MAY EVERYONE HAVE FUN AND STAY SAFE
> 
> This is for the guy on here that said that deisel is low sulfer thas BUNK you better go and look a little harder !!! You see I worked and deliver fuel for 5 yrs. All fuel is not low sulfur and it's just died red to look pretty.
> 
> 1st red fuel is high sulfer and it is the sulfer content in it that makes it that color,also this type of fuel is used in off road equiptment DOZERS CRANES/WITH TRACKS ,GRADERS. ect.ect as well as all farm equiptment.
> 
> 2nd The high sulfer content is what help produce and maintain the Horsepower needed to keep this type of machine running properly as well as produce the torque on these type of machines.
> 
> 3rd Low sulfer with not produce the HP that this machinery needs to properly to do what it is met to do.Yes the equiptment will run on low sulfer but over time hurt the engine in the long run.
> 
> 4th Now can you run red fuel in a deisel truck used for on road (yes).Will it hurt it ( NO) it will get better fuel milage and let the motor work less hard because of the sulfer content but the emissions are greater and produce more pollutants in to the air.To prove this point if you ever seen a dozer pushin and the accelerates hardder a BIG PUFF OF THICK DARK EXHAUST COME OUT this from the sulfer in the fuel being burnned off.To where as the yellow fuel/on road fuel with not do this as bad or very little.
> 
> 5th The red fuel is left red so that the police,EPA. can check and see who is running this fuel ILLEGALY in an on road vehicale and get a severe fine also red fuel is less cost than on road .Because the refinnery needs to refine it alot more to get it to met the emissions.This is why all the new big rig truck now and have offered low emission on these trucks.These trucks are now needed to pass the same emission test you take your own car or truck to.........


Please do some reading at this link. http://www.clean-diesel.org/nonroad.html
Starting in 2010 most non road fuels had to meet the 15 ppm of sulfur, unless you are running a train or a boat.

As for the smoke coming from the sulfur content that is not true. It comes from the motor getting more fuel than it can fully burn. My truck running only on road fuel can throw a nice cloud of black smoke thanks to computer programming that allows it to recieve more fuel than it can completely burn.


----------



## the new boss 92

4wydnr;1154144 said:


> Please do some reading at this link. http://www.clean-diesel.org/nonroad.html
> Starting in 2010 most non road fuels had to meet the 15 ppm of sulfur, unless you are running a train or a boat.
> 
> As for the smoke coming from the sulfur content that is not true. It comes from the motor getting more fuel than it can fully burn. My truck running only on road fuel can throw a nice cloud of black smoke thanks to computer programming that allows it to recieve more fuel than it can completely burn.


im not going to disagree with anyone here, but if you compare a stock truck to stock truck with the only mod of a straight pipe, then you will notice more smoke than normal in the summer months. seen it before with my own 2 eyes!


----------



## the new boss 92

for some entertainment after i pissed my pants!






who thinks of this cause this is a good one


----------



## DIRISHMAN

the new boss 92;1154153 said:


> for some entertainment after i pissed my pants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who thinks of this cause this is a good one


L M F A O OMG :laughing::laughing::laughing: got tears coming down and shortness of breath


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey BOSS we or someone on here should do somthing like that, on customer have to pay ther bill WHEN YOU GOTTA GO AND COLLECT LOL


----------



## the new boss 92

that would be a good idea start creating movies and putting them on youtube, these days hopefully we can sell our **** and become famous off youtube. im debating on putting my plow on before work but im unsure!


----------



## the new boss 92

all im going to say is watch his vedio's and you will laugh your selfs to death. off to work i go!
http://www.youtube.com/user/qball671 its the qball rants you wanna watch!

i have to say this one is the best!
http://www.youtube.com/user/qball671#p/u/52/g1XXiQIHNUY


----------



## DIRISHMAN

the new boss 92;1154172 said:


> that would be a good idea start creating movies and putting them on youtube, these days hopefully we can sell our **** and become famous off youtube. im debating on putting my plow on before work but im unsure!


What time u start and get off storm supposed to start at around 6 and go until tommorow afternoon????Thumbs Up


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Got some pics of the new pusher on the Cat 420. I will add pics and vids as the year goes on. Figure I would share it here with you guys. Here is the link to the thread.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1154198&posted=1#post1154198


----------



## the new boss 92

DIRISHMAN;1154189 said:


> What time u start and get off storm supposed to start at around 6 and go until tommorow afternoon????Thumbs Up


ill be off by 9 915. illmake the storm i dont go out till the last minuet about 4 tomarrow morning!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

the new boss 92;1154210 said:


> ill be off by 9 915. illmake the storm i dont go out till the last minuet about 4 tomarrow morning!


yah I gotta be up and out by 1or2 am to get what i have plus what the guy i sub for in on time and don't get caught with my boots of so to speak


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1154201 said:


> Got some pics of the new pusher on the Cat 420. I will add pics and vids as the year goes on. Figure I would share it here with you guys. Here is the link to the thread.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1154198&posted=1#post1154198


Hello sullly nice link and set up hope all goes good for it and you guys .Hope we get hit not like last weeks snow of the decade :LMAO:laughing:


----------



## Tradesman81

Looks like the storm is gonna miss us once again. It seems to be passing off to the south and west.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Tradesman81;1154318 said:


> Looks like the storm is gonna miss us once again. It seems to be passing off to the south and west.


I was thinking the same thing. Guesser on channel 7 shows no snow here. I hope to get at least a salt run out of this storm. We'll see. Skilling's on in 1 1/2 hours!


----------



## Midwest Pond

[QUOTE i like this forcast however this is always going to be one emotional person in the crowd asking for an amount and if it doesnt go his way then they are going to :crying: while we:laughing: and makepayup[/QUOTE]

i'm copying and pasting this to remind myself, just in case I see the crying begin


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

so the law cracks down on us....why dont they crack down on these wannabe plowers that keep lowballing us i just lost a 600.00 contract per vist to a fing lowballer address is 5253 s roosevelt rd cicero il 
i think its a 30,000sq i was charging 300.00 to plow and 300.00 to salt using magic salt up to 1,000 lbs
parking lot has hills and you can only put the snow along west gate also there is a long dock on westside of building snow has to be back draged to slab of cement on front notrwest side now i am down to 1 contract
and yes i have a 6.1 mil glb policy


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1154380 said:


> so the law cracks down on us....why dont they crack down on these wannabe plowers that keep lowballing us i just lost a 600.00 contract per vist to a fing lowballer address is 5253 s roosevelt rd cicero il
> i think its a 30,000sq i was charging 300.00 to plow and 300.00 to salt using magic salt up to 1,000 lbs
> parking lot has hills and you can only put the snow along west gate also there is a long dock on westside of building snow has to be back draged to slab of cement on front notrwest side now i am down to 1 contract
> and yes i have a 6.1 mil glb policy


I know the feeling. I had a contract 2 years ago with a BIG company for all of their properties and even bought another truck/plow/spreader just for them. They cancel after the 2nd snow and bought their own truck and pay anyone who works for them $10.00/hr to drive their truck. They do a SH!T job as well.:yow!:


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

im hearign 1-2 inches and it wont be snowing here till 2-3am Im aiming to have my guys ready by 430 the manager of the CVS in the shopping center i do is crying cause the lot is not perfact at 7 am when the last 2 weekends it was snowing still at 7am and all isles and upfront parking was plowed and salting and all walks were clean

HERE is the kicker hes just mad casue his son in law had the account last year and got fired and the manager told him she felt we were doing a great job just as we have at all her properties for the last 2 years


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

hey guys where can i find storm totals for events i had a customer call and yell at me cause we plowed that 1inch storm last thursday the 9th the properties were in lagrange and forest park any help???


----------



## 84deisel

noaa has it on their chicago website.


----------



## sammy77

ptllandscapeIL;1154414 said:


> hey guys where can i find storm totals for events i had a customer call and yell at me cause we plowed that 1inch storm last thursday the 9th the properties were in lagrange and forest park any help???


WTF?? I had all 3 of my accounts in La grange call me early in the am and ask me when I was gonna be around to clean up. They had lots of thing goin on for the day.I let them know we had already been there.


----------



## The Garden Guru

I didn't know you all were plowing in La Grange and Forest Park. I've been thining about opening up a location over in Countryside for the salt goods and then abviously all the brick and bulk items. In the short term thinking about renting some property in Lyons and seeling out of there. Would that be a good pick up location?

Anywho we will be open at 7am tomorrow. I have 3 trucks of bulk and plenty of bags if anyone needs to be stocked back up. Here's to a good push for everyone tonight!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Don't know if you guys heard, olddog1 won the Lottery today. So I don't know if he'll be talking to us or plowing snow anymore! Congrats Pat!:laughing:


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

sammy! thank you thats what i needed! im always fair with people and im always worried what if i dont do this and my driver told me they had over an inch there so he plowed them then salted

and yes i do work in lagrange and that area a little in brookfeid a few N. riverside im all over


----------



## zman9119

ptllandscapeIL;1154414 said:


> hey guys where can i find storm totals for events i had a customer call and yell at me cause we plowed that 1inch storm last thursday the 9th the properties were in lagrange and forest park any help???


http://www.crh.noaa.gov/product.php?site=LOT&issuedby=LOT&product=PNS&format=CI&version=5&glossary=0 (9th storm)
http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=lot&storyid=61090&source=0 (12th storm)

Their website is having issues right now though...


----------



## sammy77

ptllandscapeIL;1154462 said:


> sammy! thank you thats what i needed! im always fair with people and im always worried what if i dont do this and my driver told me they had over an inch there so he plowed them then salted
> 
> and yes i do work in lagrange and that area a little in brookfeid a few N. riverside im all over


Anytime. Most of us that have done this long enough know better not to cheat people. It ALWAYS comes back to get you...Thumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Pushin what did Pat win on scrach off pick 3 or 4 or lotto Hey great for pat MERRY XMAS PAT and by the way I have been a bit of a good boy so all i ask for is a new truck and a plow thats not to beat up lol

CONGRATS PAT AND MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A GREAT CHRISTMAS AND A GOOD NEW YEAR PS JUST LEAVE THE KEYS IN THE TRUCK AND CASE I'LL FINISH THE LOT ON 159TH AND SCARE THE CRAP OUT OF THE REST OF HE CUSTOMERS WITH THE AIR RAID HORN LMAO:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## erkoehler

Where is TLS w/ our weather update from Jersey???


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I have more news. I am SO SORRY I didn't post this earlier, today is Sullivan's birthday. Lets not worry about his age, put it this way, he's bald! Well than again, I'm getting there too! Happy birthday buddy, hope you get a birthday B.J.!Thumbs Up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1154619 said:


> Where is TLS w/ our weather update from Jersey???


I would also like that. I have a bad feeling about this one.:crying:


----------



## mikeitu7

The Garden Guru; said:


> I didn't know you all were plowing in La Grange and Forest Park. I've been thining about opening up a location over in Countryside for the salt goods and then abviously all the brick and bulk items. In the short term thinking about renting some property in Lyons and seeling out of there. Would that be a good pick up location?
> 
> Anywho we will be open at 7am tomorrow. I have 3 trucks of bulk and plenty of bags if anyone needs to be stocked back up. Here's to a good push for everyone tonight![/QUOTE
> garden guru, lyons would be a great place to open. There is a supply on madison in hinsdale but everything there is overpriced. Maybe you can change that.


----------



## REAPER




----------



## snowguys

happy birthday Sullivan' and x2 where is tls with our waether update


----------



## tls22

Sorry guys really not feeling this for you....think inch at best south of 88....and perhaps a dusting north of there.....dew points very low and the air is dry..........


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1154621 said:


> I have more news. I am SO SORRY I didn't post this earlier, today is Sullivan's birthday. Lets not worry about his age, put it this way, he's bald! Well than again, I'm getting there too! Happy birthday buddy, hope you get a birthday B.J.!Thumbs Up


hey sullivan if today is truely you birthday. May you have a happy one and may you get that thing pushin was sayin you get the BIG JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you've been waiting for and from one IRISHMAN TO THE OTHER SLEINT'E YA AND CHEERS AND A BOTTLE OF TULLY FOR SULLY LMAO :laughing:


----------



## snowguys

tls22;1154652 said:


> Sorry guys really not feeling this for you....think inch at best south of 88....and perhaps a dusting north of there.....dew points very low and the air is dry..........


 and with all the salt that is down i dont see us north side guys getting must thats if your right on that dusting


----------



## KMBertog

Pushin 2 Please;1154339 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Guesser on channel 7 shows no snow here. I hope to get at least a salt run out of this storm. We'll see. Skilling's on in 1 1/2 hours!


So Skilling is talking blizzard tonight, then? :laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

REAPER;1154646 said:


>


Love it!:laughing:


tls22;1154652 said:


> Sorry guys really not feeling this for you....think inch at best south of 88....and perhaps a dusting north of there.....dew points very low and the air is dry..........


I thought you were going to say something very similar to that.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

KMBertog;1154688 said:


> So Skilling is talking blizzard tonight, then? :laughing:


hey hey sullivan and pushin have SKILLINGS home and cell ######### thats why the snow totals always increase when you get down to new lenox and franfort joilet area????? HMMMM
:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

KMBertog;1154688 said:


> So Skilling is talking blizzard tonight, then? :laughing:


Right. Last storm he called for 6-10. We got 1-2. This storm hes saying 1-2 west of I-39 and south by Pontiac. So hold on tight, were gonna get hammered! Just joking Skillet-head, we all love you!:laughing:


----------



## tls22

Pushin 2 Please;1154695 said:


> Love it!:laughing:
> 
> I thought you were going to say something very similar to that.


yeah if im not posting alot about it.....prob going to be junk....i hope im wrong...but i dont think so


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah, its true. Pushin is right. But all I want for my Bday is a pushable snow. Is that too much to ask?

Oh yeah, Screw you Ron!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1154712 said:


> Yeah, its true. Pushin is right. But all I want for my Bday is a pushable snow. Is that too much to ask?
> 
> Oh yeah, Screw you Ron!


That would be a great b-day gift. A pushable snow! Still holding on to a little hope. Happy birthday bud. Lets have a beer this weekend!


----------



## erkoehler

So now the question is how many times do I get up tonight to see what the snow is doing........so much for a good nights sleep!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

erkoehler;1154753 said:


> So now the question is how many times do I get up tonight to see what the snow is doing........so much for a good nights sleep!


Hey Eric don't you have the latest thing. moisture shaker, Here how it works the sensitve pannel sits outside your bedroom window and when the flakes start to fall and land on the moisture sensitive pannel it shakes the living hell out of your bed . hey also did you get yor back blade yet


----------



## KMBertog

skilling has 30 minutes to get his forecast in gear.... 

i'm sure it will be hilarious


----------



## dlcs

erkoehler;1154753 said:


> So now the question is how many times do I get up tonight to see what the snow is doing........so much for a good nights sleep!


I'm sure glad that I'm not the only one that does this. I set my alarm for every hour to hour and a half so i make sure I don't miss the "big one".

Well one band has already past over us and not one flake has fallen. No they are saying the heavy stuff will hold off to later. Really, you wx guessers still think we are going to get 4 inches tonight? I guess we will have to wait and see. 
I hate these early morning snows. No sleep for me tonight, wether it snows or not.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

KMBertog;1154789 said:


> skilling has 30 minutes to get his forecast in gear....
> 
> i'm sure it will be hilarious


hey KM skilling has us at near white out conditions with blowing and drifting snow and the week end looks promising for a really big artic express typhon snow storm.so you better run to the store and stock up on food an gas and new NOAA radio and batteries because it's shapping up for a pretty signifacant snow producer I think????? sound about right LMAO:laughing::


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OH YEAH ONE MORE THING 
WAITING FOR SKILLING TO COME ON IS LIKE HEARING THE THEME SONG FROM MISSION IMPOSSIBLE IN MY HEAD OVER AND OVER


----------



## KMBertog

DIRISHMAN;1154824 said:


> hey KM skilling has us at near white out conditions with blowing and drifting snow and the week end looks promising for a really big artic express typhon snow storm.so you better run to the store and stock up on food an gas and new NOAA radio and batteries because it's shapping up for a pretty signifacant snow producer I think????? sound about right LMAO:laughing::


Good thing I stocked up tonight because I was worried about not having enough supplies!!!
:laughing:


----------



## Gator Guy 26

and the verdict is............. less than 2 inches in the next 24 hours........WAAAHHH WAAHHH.......salting is about the only thing we can hope for.


----------



## erkoehler

Missed Skilling, really wanted to see what he had to say about Lake and Mchenry counties.......what time should I set my alarm for 1, 3, 5?


----------



## snowguys

erkoehler;1154947 said:


> Missed Skilling, really wanted to see what he had to say about Lake and Mchenry counties.......what time should I set my alarm for 1, 3, 5?


The way he was talking you can wake up at 5 and still have a hour to get ready to salt


----------



## erkoehler

snowguys;1154953 said:


> The way he was talking you can wake up at 5 and still have a hour to get ready to salt


ABC7 says nothing for us. What are we salting?


----------



## the new boss 92

this is what im going to say to the weather to make myself feel better!






frozed pizza for dinner and time for bed,wake up at 5 if nothing go back to bed!


----------



## plow3232

I hope we get one inch here in ohare. I'm happy with one inch every weak, no need for 10-20 inches of snow.


----------



## the new boss 92

im changing my prediction for this winter, BELOW AVERAGE PERCIPITATION!


----------



## erkoehler

the new boss 92;1155020 said:


> im changing my prediction for this winter, BELOW AVERAGE PERCIPITATION!


Bit early for that!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

well guys looks like nothing till 6am see what it turns out to be


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Well as they say in Baseball Swinggggggg and a Miss... ball 3


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

and to think I was going to go and get D plate's and a dangerous vehicle sticker..

no need to do that now my truck hasn't moved in day's

cant get popped for over weight in my driveway.....


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

and to think I was going to go and get D plate's and a dangerous vehicle sticker..

no need to do that now my truck hasn't moved in day's

cant get popped for over weight in my driveway.....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## REAPER

Well this sucks. 

Anyone know what Elgin looks like?


----------



## erkoehler

Bloomingdale is nothing as well. Back to bed.....


----------



## NW Snow Removal

nothing happening east of the fox river and north of i-80 crap. I can't sleep anymore. Went to bed at 6pm expecting work all night, I would like to hear an explanation of why it broke up over chicagoland? Is it due to the lake?


----------



## nevrnf

Nothing in Elgin.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Well, got more out of this one than the 30 hour BLIZZARD on Sunday. 1 1/2" will be about it, really don't like these morning snows but I'll take what I get?


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

THIS STORM IS DONE 0" air is to dry for flakes to hit ground worst night sleep ever moving on storm broke up its over


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

wow i missed it how many days was i asleep


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

weather.com says at 7am it will start snowing i am takking bets 3 to 1 odds


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well i got up at 3,4, and 5. Finally i came into work. I think we all knew this storm was going to be a bust, we just didn't want to admit to it. A guy at work lives in Yorkville and he said he had an inch and other in Manteno, who also had an inch. Not even a salt run, $h!t....


----------



## RAW Details

carpentersville / elgin i clear, chalk it up as another ******** storm that got our hopes up.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*the worker*



Pushin 2 Please;1155214 said:


> Well i got up at 3,4, and 5. Finally i came into work. I think we all knew this storm was going to be a bust, we just didn't want to admit to it. A guy at work lives in Yorkville and he said he had an inch and other in Manteno, who also had an inch. Not even a salt run, $h!t....


now that your at work watch it snow and we get to plow and you cant get out of work lol
:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc

from noaa.com
Today: A 40 percent chance of snow showers, mainly before noon. Cloudy, with a high near 31. North northwest wind between 5 and 10 mph.

Tonight: A 20 percent chance of snow showers before midnight. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 16. West northwest wind around 10 mph.

Friday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 24. West wind between 10 and 15 mph.

Friday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 12. Wind chill values as low as -2. West wind between 10 and 15 mph.

Saturday: A chance of flurries. Partly sunny, with a high near 20. West wind between 10 and 15 mph, with gusts as high as 20 mph.

Saturday Night: A chance of flurries. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 9.

Sunday: Partly sunny, with a high near 19.

Sunday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 15.

Monday: A slight chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 28.

Monday Night: A slight chance of snow. Cloudy, with a low around 24.

Tuesday: A chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 31.

Tuesday Night: A slight chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 18.

Wednesday: Partly sunny, with a high near 26.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh I don't think he's gonna stay at work if it snows.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

NW Snow Removal;1155161 said:


> nothing happening east of the fox river and north of i-80 crap. I can't sleep anymore. Went to bed at 6pm expecting work all night, I would like to hear an explanation of why it broke up over chicagoland? Is it due to the lake?


YES the lake isnt frozen so the warm air  off it push's every thing away:realmad::realmad:


----------



## The Garden Guru

Well this is a disappointing morning. Glad I got paperwork to do or I'd be bored here


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

SullivanSeptic;1155231 said:


> Oh I don't think he's gonna stay at work if it snows.


happy belated birthday 
how old are you 
i got you a present

a shinny chrome walker
:laughing:


----------



## REAPER

I found our storm. :realmad:

For a good laugh(or cry) here is a time lapse web cam pointed at the Bristol Motor Speedway parking lot.


----------



## erkoehler

Oh well, any sign f the next storm?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1155231 said:


> Oh I don't think he's gonna stay at work if it snows.


You are so right, I would be out of here so fast. And the best part is, I would still be on the clock!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

erkoehler;1155258 said:


> Oh well, any sign f the next storm?


yes dec 22 2011


----------



## REAPER

I am still hoping for at least a dusting from what is still coming out of Wisconsin. I need to get the salt out of the hopper and I would hate to just drive back to the pile and spin it out.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1155258 said:


> Oh well, any sign f the next storm?


I think Monday, but we really can't believe what they are telling us!:realmad:


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;1155289 said:


> I think Monday, but we really can't believe what they are telling us!:realmad:


Haha funny you say Monday. Accuweather has us down for 5.5in Monday. Not holdin my breathe lol


----------



## The Garden Guru

Must be a woman measuring. We've been lying and saying 5in is accually 9in. It's no wonder our snow estimates are messed up. It begs the question though how is Skilling so far off hmmmmmm


----------



## KMBertog

i want to become a weatherman and make a ton of money for guessing at things.:realmad:


----------



## Midwest Pond

Lmao.... Tom Skilling removed my post on his Facebook page.... someone asked him... "Is it me or has this seasons weather been alot rougher to forcast than usual? Just curious what you think "

my response was "he would tell you but he would be innaccurate and have to change his answer tomorrow"

. he deleted it....lmao

.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1155240 said:


> happy belated birthday
> how old are you
> i got you a present
> 
> a shinny chrome walker
> :laughing:


Easy now! Not that old. Probably younger than most people think I am. Il let you guess my age!


----------



## the new boss 92

40? to high to low?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

metallihockey88;1155293 said:


> Haha funny you say Monday. Accuweather has us down for 5.5in Monday. Not holdin my breathe lol


Accuweather. Thats great. I bet it changes at least once everyday.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1155319 said:


> Easy now! Not that old. Probably younger than most people think I am. Il let you guess my age!


Can I play? I bet $$$$ I guess right!


----------



## erkoehler

Just talked to the parts guy @our store in Ottawa and he said they got 4"+


----------



## The Garden Guru

SullivanSeptic;1155319 said:


> Easy now! Not that old. Probably younger than most people think I am. Il let you guess my age!


You are the magical age of 65 years young


----------



## swtiih

Gonna be quiet for at least 4 days


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

SullivanSeptic;1155319 said:


> Easy now! Not that old. Probably younger than most people think I am. Il let you guess my age!


45-48


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Everyone is too high! Come on now. I'm just a baby!


----------



## erkoehler

36?. .....


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Judging by your post Sully you seemed to be about my age so I went there first. So now I will bid 39.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Your getting closer!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nope. I'm 33.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

I woke up late for class and still had the plow in my truck. I hate driving around with it in. I will not put the plow on untiLl the 2" trigger happens


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

My wife just turned 30 this year. She acts older than I do so she says we equal out at about 35. :laughing:


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

PabstBlueRibbon;1155379 said:


> I woke up late for class and still had the plow in my truck. I hate driving around with it in. I will not put the plow on untiLl the 2" trigger happens


Me too, well only the Ford, the Dodge has a PITA Unimount on it and not a daily driver so it stays on ALL season.


----------



## metallihockey88

PabstBlueRibbon;1155379 said:


> I woke up late for class and still had the plow in my truck. I hate driving around with it in. I will not put the plow on untiLl the 2" trigger happens


Quit yoyr belly achein. Unimount takes all of 2min to dismount. Loved my unimount til I got my boss and realized how slooowwww it was lol.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Unimount takes all of 2min to dismount. Loved my unimount til I got my boss and realized how slooowwww it was lol.[/QUOTE]

Mine is hooked up with a Uni to Ultra Adapter the stand was broke off last year and you have to get the floor jackk out and the some blocks to put under it.. Blah Blah Blahwesport


----------



## affekonig

I'm the same way - I hate driving with it on, but they aren't daily drivers and the plows aren't coming off unless they absolutely need to. I drove the Jeep to work today because I thought it was going to snow and now I'm the jackass driving around with the plow on. Oh well.


----------



## the new boss 92

i just pull it out and if i get called i mount last minuet unless i know its a big storm then i maount it the night before, but with these predictions i dont know what the hell is going to happen so i just take it off!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

affekonig;1155399 said:


> I'm the same way - I hate driving with it on, but they aren't daily drivers and the plows aren't coming off unless they absolutely need to. I drove the Jeep to work today because I thought it was going to snow and now I'm the jackass driving around with the plow on. Oh well.


x2...When I left the house at 530 this morning there was a snow shower going on. So I thought maybe it was the start of at least an inch of accumulation. NOPE. So now I have the plow on and no snow to move!


----------



## the new boss 92

Pushin 2 Please;1155414 said:


> x2...When I left the house at 530 this morning there was a snow shower going on. So I thought maybe it was the start of at least an inch of accumulation. NOPE. So now I have the plow on and no snow to move!


this is always a bad feeling, hard earned gas going down the drain and front end parts getting eatten because of these stupid weather men!:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well hey sullivan happy belated B-day.I was gonna take a guess at your age but did not want to spoil the excitement!!! LOL See when i was delivering to your shop back then you were in your late 20's .Anyway weather has been kinda like cry wolf so I say we all just take the plows off this way you know it will snow for sure!!!! YAH RIGHTD


----------



## swtiih

take the plows off and wash/wax the truck, then it will snow


----------



## the new boss 92

mines not worthy to wax, i can wash it though its a wee bit salty!


----------



## stroker79

Im gonna wash mine today hoping it will help! I may even wash my atv. If I do that then it will definitely snow!!


----------



## the new boss 92

stroker you sould weld up a boss mount for you atv that willallow you to mount the new boss v on that bad boy!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

hey boss92 you talkin about the new one for the atvs. Got to see one in action last snow , fricken thing was on a JD gator I think. It was deffinetly a JD Anyway it moved some serious snow,plus now that I think of it he had spreader on the back as well they were doin a condo complex.....


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

metallihockey88;1155385 said:


> Quit yoyr belly achein. Unimount takes all of 2min to dismount. Loved my unimount til I got my boss and realized how slooowwww it was lol.


I hope you get your truck stuck at country thunder!


----------



## Bird21

Another bust out storm for us. 

Now "The Models" have us down for getting snow Monday Tuesday really I won't hold my breath. I am sick of this storm warning and then zero. Still a chance for a salting today but who knows. 

I am going snowmobiling far away from here, then it will for sure snow.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

i have 2 car wash shops that i do not enough to even put a dollar amount so do trade i clean the entry and exits 1 shop is about total 10x9 so i get my truck hand washed wax armoral the works and the other shop is about the same 10x8 so i let them do my wifes car and my truck is nice and clean and what do you know its a flurry lightly one in southside chicago


----------



## the new boss 92

DIRISHMAN;1155647 said:


> hey boss92 you talkin about the new one for the atvs. Got to see one in action last snow , fricken thing was on a JD gator I think. It was deffinetly a JD Anyway it moved some serious snow,plus now that I think of it he had spreader on the back as well they were doin a condo complex.....


yea for the utv's. i want a utv so when i get my new truck hopfully i can have a matching plow for both. on a side not i really wanna see one in person i heard they are really sweetThumbs Up


PabstBlueRibbon;1155648 said:


> I hope you get your truck stuck at country thunder!


why would you wish that upon some one, its not like elast year was muddy or anything:laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1155664 said:


> i have 2 car wash shops that i do not enough to even put a dollar amount so do trade i clean the entry and exits 1 shop is about total 10x9 so i get my truck hand washed wax armoral the works and the other shop is about the same 10x8 so i let them do my wifes car and my truck is nice and clean and what do you know its a flurry lightly one in southside chicago


this is a good idea rj, might have to bid some car washes this up coming season and work out a deal say i plow for free(if its a small wash) and xxx amount of dallors for salt, and i want my truck cleaned inside and out.Thumbs Up

that statement made me sound like a fu[king low baller:laughing:


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

a hand car wash would run me about 30 to 25 it takes me about 2 min to the loction if you wanna call it a location the better wash they give the better plowing i do for himby the time i am done with my route the car wash is still closed till the next day my truck is black by the time i come back home its white/gray it has to be a hand car wash by the time i put my plow down and barly press the gas i have to lift the plow up and press the brake for 2mins of work i get 50.00 now thats not beining a lowballer no matter how i look at it i have to get my truck cleaned


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

also both carwashes have no parking lot at all


----------



## the new boss 92

ahh i see now rj, i might not have to be so generous then lol


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*??????????????*



the new boss 92;1155722 said:


> ahh i see now rj, i might not have to be so generous then lol


what do you mean by that?


----------



## the new boss 92

above i said plow for free and charge for salting, might have to charge something for plowing in this case


4 inches of snow next thursday!!!!!!!!! what a bust again lol


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

do they have a parking lot


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Heavy Flurries here right now.. Nothing sticking though.:realmad:


----------



## stroker79

the new boss 92;1155617 said:


> stroker you sould weld up a boss mount for you atv that willallow you to mount the new boss v on that bad boy!


Yeah that would be sweet! I thought about a plow more just for fun but decided against it. A friend of mine just pit one on and is dieing to use it!!


----------



## erkoehler

Its really coming down here!


----------



## The Garden Guru

Finally the snow comes about 24hrs late. We'll be open at 7am ready to go. 2 fresh loads of bulk came in this afternoon. Night guys, happy plowing


----------



## REAPER

erkoehler;1156055 said:


> Its really coming down here!


Still nothing here! :realmad:


----------



## NW Snow Removal

I wonder if this will amount to more than a dusting in bartlett/schaumburg. we have a slight dusting from earlier in homer glen.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

So its looks like we may get a salt run after all. You guys in the north west burbs, how much do you have? I'm thinking maybe a 1/2 to 1 inch possible. Would be a full salt run for sure!


----------



## snorider075

Heading out now to salt the zero tolerance resturants! go figure doing more work with a 30% of snow showers then a forecast calling for 3-5 inches.lol I love this job!


----------



## erkoehler

Closing in on an inch in Bloomingdale


----------



## erkoehler

Strike that, half inch more like it.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Thanks for the updates. The Ford is ready to roll again. Just hooked back up to the blade. I wish all the other equipment didn't get a bath today. Oh well, looks like another wash down tomorrow!:bluebouncpurplebou:redbounce


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1156132 said:


> Strike that, half inch more like it.


OK Skilling, you tease!:laughing:


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

heading to bloomingdale all roads are wet no state trucks out im not doing anything

****** guys im looking for a skid or a tractor or loader i need it to sit at my yard this winter loading salt during storms! it will be kept in a locked garage and im willing to lease it from you, im fully insuranced so no worries PLEASE CONTACT ME BY TEXT OR EMAIL 630-202-6744 or [email protected]*********


----------



## Bartlett_2

Drove home from GH, snowing pretty heavy in Carol Stream thru Bartlett. Sticking a little, maybe 1/2 inch so far. First flurries I saw since huge blizzard last weekend...


----------



## KMBertog

sticking now in palatine!!! 

salt run in the a.m.???? i hope so!


----------



## stroker79

Wow all this for a $5 car wash at fullers!! Not bad!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

stroker79;1156201 said:


> Wow all this for a $5 car wash at fullers!! Not bad!


Thanks Doug, we all owe you a beer! Hope your wife and soon to be baby are feeling good.:waving: Salt run is 100% on. Just hoping for a coating so I can plow! I love zero tolerance accounts!


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

kmbertog -keep me updated about platine could you please i have a couple zero tolorence accounts up there Thumbs Up


----------



## KMBertog

ptllandscapeIL;1156211 said:


> kmbertog -keep me updated about platine could you please i have a couple zero tolorence accounts up there Thumbs Up


just started to stick on the road as i look out the window. coming down at a decent clip. not flurries anymore. officially "snow shower" lol

Odds are, we will run salt in the a.m.... I live in Palatine, but our office is in Wheeling, so I am assuming the snow is the same there as well.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

thanks sir! my accounts are liek smith and colfax i do 2 apartment buildings there thats CLASS landscape turf man and they give me the stare down when they see me rollin to town LOL


----------



## KMBertog

ptllandscapeIL;1156222 said:


> thanks sir! my accounts are liek smith and colfax i do 2 apartment buildings there thats CLASS landscape turf man and they give me the stare down when they see me rollin to town LOL


No problem my man... Coming down at a steady pace. We won't plow in the a.m., but will run salt for sure at 4 or 5 a.m..... Sticking on the roads in my place where they have had laid salt pretty good after last Sunday's snow.

Let's make some payup


----------



## erkoehler

Anyone out in Zion? How's it looking?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hopefully very white, for you!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

HEY JOE just wondering if you do the car wash 10 time in a day do you think we could all come down and get our rigs washed and detailed :laughing::laughing: Just kidding my truck is filthy and besides figure if we all got are rigs washed and detailed it would probably snow


----------



## KMBertog

looks like we are going to run salt trucks at 4:30 or 5:00 a.m.

good luck to the rest of you tomorrow a.m.! :salute:


----------



## sammy77

Midwest Pond;1155312 said:


> Lmao.... Tom Skilling removed my post on his Facebook page.... someone asked him... "Is it me or has this seasons weather been alot rougher to forcast than usual? Just curious what you think "
> 
> my response was "he would tell you but he would be innaccurate and have to change his answer tomorrow"
> 
> . he deleted it....lmao
> 
> .


Now thats funny:laughing:


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

i got nothing here in highland park


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Going to salt at 2 A.M. If all works out right, I'll be at my other job around 5 or 6. If i don't make it on time, well it is Friday, a 3 day weekend sounds nice!


----------



## captshawn

erkoehler;1156240 said:


> Anyone out in Zion? How's it looking?


Nothing at all in zion as of now.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Tinley Parks as of now has 1/4 on ground now -------TIME IS 8:35 pm thursday


----------



## metallihockey88

Wtf there's like a 1/2in of some white stuff on my truck


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

sure. i took the plow off and got the truck washed. Now it snows. Roads will all be covered in salt again. Maybe ill get to scrape a couple lots to pay for another car wash. lol.


----------



## the new boss 92

this is bs. they cant predict nothing nor can they predict a dusting! im becoming a meteroligist(i gave that spelling my best shot and failed lol)


----------



## the new boss 92

going to scrap our 1 inchers clean, have a good and safe night guys!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Just got in from a salt run. Im worried to hell, the last day or two my truck has developed a shake from about 30/35mph to 45ish. I am really worried its a transmission how ever it has been shifting smooth. I get a vibration in the steering wheel. I checked my drive shafts and they are good. Looks like I will lift it and check the front end parts before I go to a trans shop for a proper diagnose.


----------



## the new boss 92

there was a good inch in west chicago and wheaton for your guys info


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

we got a good salt run..... lots were just wet


----------



## snorider075

all done another nite of easy money.


----------



## captshawn

snorider075;1156579 said:


> all done another nite of easy money.


I think I just had the worst salt run of my life. My conveyor belt broke right away on my western pro flo 2 first thing. So I had to lay a pallet with the walk behind and halfway through the handle broke on that.
Time for bed......


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*??????????????*



DIRISHMAN;1156261 said:


> HEY JOE just wondering if you do the car wash 10 time in a day do you think we could all come down and get our rigs washed and detailed :laughing::laughing: Just kidding my truck is filthy and besides figure if we all got are rigs washed and detailed it would probably snow


lmao no way jose i only do it one time per snow fall they arent open during events:laughing:


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

i was talking to my wife in the city there are alot of bulk salt suppliers
but they wont sell a 1 ton sale as you need it next season i am thinking about renting a location and get 200 tons at a good deal and sell it by the ton only and low than the suburbs i wonder would i make some money off of it suburbs want 120 a ton i say 90.00-100.00 per ton


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

by the way i made no money today f cking majic salt why do i use it


----------



## mikeitu7

captshawn;1156580 said:


> I think I just had the worst salt run of my life. My conveyor belt broke right away on my western pro flo 2 first thing. So I had to lay a pallet with the walk behind and halfway through the handle broke on that.
> Time for bed......


I wish that would have happened to me. I hit a car head on, it was going to fast on a curve and hit some black ice. The car hit the median and then crossed over to my lane, I hit it head on. Hopefully she is fine, she was taken to the hospital. The whole plow is damaged, and who knows what damage is underneath it is to dark. Will try to post pics later in the day.


----------



## erkoehler

Wow, are you ok?


----------



## mikeitu7

Yeah I'm okay. The officer said the girl in the car was shaken up, so they took her to the hospital just to make sure. Luckily I hit the car on its side. If I would of hit it in the front I think it would of had a greater impact on her. I got on the computer to find a replacement plow, but unimounts are pretty expensive. I'll probably wait to hear from here insurance and go from there.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I know a guy in Oak Lawn that had 1 or 2 for sale. Not expensive either. Glad to hear your ok. If your interested in the number let me know. With that said, salt run is done. With it being Friday, I think I'm leaving work before noon!


----------



## erkoehler

Trucks got a check engine light, and I'm heading to Elkhorn, Wi. For a meeting.


----------



## KMBertog

just got in from salt run... most of it was already wet from leftover chemical from before, but we laid it down anyway.... figure temps are falling again might refreeze. 

time to zone out at my desk until about oh, noon or so... :laughing:


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*need help*



erkoehler;1156671 said:


> Trucks got a check engine light, and I'm heading to Elkhorn, Wi. For a meeting.


miketu7

sorry to here what happend to you if you need someone to backup as a fill in give me a call i do have 1 lot i do during storms has to be done by 6am other than that i have 2 that need to be done when storms are over


----------



## mikeitu7

Thanks RJS, I should be fine, I have another truck as backup. I like to have a spare truck for an emergency like these.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*re:help*



mikeitu7;1156728 said:


> Thanks RJS, I should be fine, I have another truck as backup. I like to have a spare truck for an emergency like these.


not a problem anytime anyone that is a member on here and in this thread needs help even if its a one time help out i will help yous hopfully when i need help yous would help me out


----------



## Innovative Snow

Thanx RJ I will keep that in mind. We have had some bad luck this season. 1 truck blew a plow pump, 1 blew the rear end and the other we are having wiring problems. When it rains it pours. All 3 are back up but you never know with that kind of luck.


----------



## The Garden Guru

Wow what a line here. Just got in and everyones getting salt. Guess there was enough for good salting last night out here in Lombard Area. We have fresh bulk if you need it. Stop on by


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

does anyone have the phone# and address of larrys i know some of us had talk about larrys safty testing
also i dont have to change my 1500 i call the dodge dealership and asked what does my sticker in driver doorway mean by 
front 3850 lbs
rear 3600 lbs
gwr 6400 lbs 

dealership told me for a 1500 4x4 i am good to put an additional 4000 lbs on my truck bed
please help me out with the phone# to larry's safty inspection i wont be able to use laptop please give a text or call me at 773-798-0350 thank you for your help joe


----------



## DistinctiveDave

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1156890 said:


> does anyone have the phone# and address of larrys i know some of us had talk about larrys safty testing
> also i dont have to change my 1500 i call the dodge dealership and asked what does my sticker in driver doorway mean by
> front 3850 lbs
> rear 3600 lbs
> gwr 6400 lbs
> 
> dealership told me for a 1500 4x4 i am good to put an additional 4000 lbs on my truck bed
> please help me out with the phone# to larry's safty inspection i wont be able to use laptop please give a text or call me at 773-798-0350 thank you for your help joe


WOW, dealerships are crazy! 2tons payload on a 1500, someone is smoking something. My 1 ton dump truck cant LEGALLY have a payload of 4000 lbs. Truck empty weighs 9500#, GVWR 12,500#, payload 3000#. The truck is plated as an "F" so its plated to 16,000#.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*?????????????*



The Garden Guru;1156803 said:


> Wow what a line here. Just got in and everyones getting salt. Guess there was enough for good salting last night out here in Lombard Area. We have fresh bulk if you need it. Stop on by


how much is a ton of grade2 rock salt
and what is the weight of your ton


----------



## stroker79

Just so you know, ignorance isn't bliss. If you get pulled over and your overweight, it's black and white when it comes to these types of laws. You will get ticketed. And simply saying that the state should provide you with a truck that they see fit for what your doing is ridiculous and won't get you anywhere. You have to be the responsible owner and make sure the equipment you have in play is equipped and rated to do what you are doing. Blaming the dealer when you are in court over plowing into a car because you cannot stop fast enough because your brakes cannot handle the load you have is not going to get you out of punishment. You need to find the curb weight of your pickup and subtract it from the gvrw and that will be the maximum you can legally weigh. My f250 has a curb weight of 7800# and a gvrw of 9200#. If I got pulled over weighing 9250# I get fined. The most I can carry is about 1400#.



R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1156890 said:


> does anyone have the phone# and address of larrys i know some of us had talk about larrys safty testing
> also i dont have to change my 1500 i call the dodge dealership and asked what does my sticker in driver doorway mean by
> front 3850 lbs
> rear 3600 lbs
> gwr 6400 lbs
> 
> dealership told me for a 1500 4x4 i am good to put an additional 4000 lbs on my truck bed
> please help me out with the phone# to larry's safty inspection i wont be able to use laptop please give a text or call me at 773-798-0350 thank you for your help joe


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1156890 said:


> does anyone have the phone# and address of larrys i know some of us had talk about larrys safty testing
> also i dont have to change my 1500 i call the dodge dealership and asked what does my sticker in driver doorway mean by
> front 3850 lbs
> rear 3600 lbs
> gwr 6400 lbs
> 
> dealership told me for a 1500 4x4 i am good to put an additional 4000 lbs on my truck bed
> please help me out with the phone# to larry's safty inspection i wont be able to use laptop please give a text or call me at 773-798-0350 thank you for your help joe


That dealer is CRAZY!!!!!! But then again he isn't the guy beating the snot out of HIS truck either. I figure he is like, "well when it breaks I will sell him more parts or a new truck". After doing the math and subtracting everything this truck may hold about 900-1100 pounds legally
Good luck with that.


----------



## WilliamOak

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1156945 said:


> how much is a ton of grade2 rock salt
> and what is the weight of your ton


my guess would be 2000 lbs...


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*????????????????????*



DistinctiveDave;1156931 said:


> WOW, dealerships are crazy! 2tons payload on a 1500, someone is smoking something. My 1 ton dump truck cant LEGALLY have a payload of 4000 lbs. Truck empty weighs 9500#, GVWR 12,500#, payload 3000#. The truck is plated as an "F" so its plated to 16,000#.


well if you add up the 
front 3850 lbs
rear 3600 lbs
---------------------------
its 7450 lbs
gwr 6400 lbs
-----------------------
its 1050 lbs over weighted just will factory no add ons thats why i was looking at a 2001 dodge v10 dualy 3500

i called dodge dealership on 95th st they stated for a 95 dodge ram 4x4 is good for 4000 lbs added on the bed...........
i asked him is that with the weight of rear truck (3600lbs) and i am only able to put 400lbs on the bed he stated no its an additonal 4000lbs.
i asked him why the gwr is lower than the front and rear is more this info is based on the white sticker on driver door fram?
he stated that they as a dodge dealership never understanded that....

dont get me wrong i am upgrading my vbox to the saltdogg 1500


----------



## GMC99

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1156945 said:


> how much is a ton of grade2 rock salt
> and what is the weight of your ton


The dealer said you could safely put 4000lbs in a 1500?????  Lets just put it this way, i've put a skid of salf in my 2500 Ram HD (50 bags x 50 pounds = 2500 lbs) and it was so over loaded and sagging it was the last time I ever attempted that! I even had a hard time stopping with a 3/4 ton truck, and keep in mind this is a 2003 Ram that had disc brakes.. If you think your 1/2 ton will handle 4000 lbs your completely off your rocker!! You do realize that if you slam into0 somebody because your brake lines blow, and you kill somebody that your insurance will not cover your ass, you'll loose everything you have... I can't believe were still on the topic whether or not a 1500 can handle a v-box salter, the answer is no!!! If you don't believe us, do what you want, when you bend your frame, or kill somebody don't come crying.  My head is still spinning over the fact you have 14k invested into a 15 year old Ram 1500, I know somebody that went and bought a 3500 ram with the hemi, with an 8.5 foot ultra mount last night and paid $12,500 out the door!!!


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

i think everyone has determined that this guy isnt open to logic and reason. he is stubborn and the type of person that gives us all a bad name. 

no wonder the market has gone to sh1t, ppl like this everywhere.


----------



## the new boss 92

that dealer is off the rocker and i think i need some of what they were smoking because if i did that with a 1500 i would have dot all over my ass!


----------



## the new boss 92

rj i think you should start another thread/ pissing contest in another thread so we wont be messing this one up, im sure there will be other people that have more to say than us!


----------



## GMC99

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1156970 said:


> well if you add up the
> front 3850 lbs
> rear 3600 lbs
> ---------------------------
> its 7450 lbs
> gwr 6400 lbs
> -----------------------
> its 1050 lbs over weighted just will factory no add ons thats why i was looking at a 2001 dodge v10 dualy 3500
> 
> i called dodge dealership on 95th st they stated for a 95 dodge ram 4x4 is good for 4000 lbs added on the bed...........
> i asked him is that with the weight of rear truck (3600lbs) and i am only able to put 400lbs on the bed he stated no its an additonal 4000lbs.
> i asked him why the gwr is lower than the front and rear is more this info is based on the white sticker on driver door fram?
> he stated that they as a dodge dealership never understanded that....
> 
> dont get me wrong i am upgrading my vbox to the saltdogg 1500


Dont buy a V-10! I had one last year, there good trucks but you will not see any better than 7 MPG!!


----------



## stroker79

What you are completely failing to realize is the dealer is wrong and will not hold in court or the side of the road. The max you can weigh at anytime is your gvrw! No questions asked! The manufacturer rates it for that for a reason. The bolts that hold it together are of a certain spec, the brake lines, the calipers can only squeeze so hard, your rotors are only so thick, your trans is only so strong. Your springs and bearings and welds and gears and balljoints, they are all light duty and only designed to hold so much weight. I just hope that when it all unfolds for you that it's in the form of an officer that caught you instead of you killing a whole family on thier way to grandmas on Christmas.



R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1156970 said:


> well if you add up the
> front 3850 lbs
> rear 3600 lbs
> ---------------------------
> its 7450 lbs
> gwr 6400 lbs
> -----------------------
> its 1050 lbs over weighted just will factory no add ons thats why i was looking at a 2001 dodge v10 dualy 3500
> 
> i called dodge dealership on 95th st they stated for a 95 dodge ram 4x4 is good for 4000 lbs added on the bed...........
> i asked him is that with the weight of rear truck (3600lbs) and i am only able to put 400lbs on the bed he stated no its an additonal 4000lbs.
> i asked him why the gwr is lower than the front and rear is more this info is based on the white sticker on driver door fram?
> he stated that they as a dodge dealership never understanded that....
> 
> dont get me wrong i am upgrading my vbox to the saltdogg 1500


----------



## Bartlett_2

stroker79;1156993 said:


> What you are completely failing to realize is the dealer is wrong and will not hold in court or the side of the road. The max you can weigh at anytime is your gvrw! No questions asked! The manufacturer rates it for that for a reason. The bolts that hold it together are of a certain spec, the brake lines, the calipers can only squeeze so hard, your rotors are only so thick, your trans is only so strong. Your springs and bearings and welds and gears and balljoints, they are all light duty and only designed to hold so much weight. I just hope that when it all unfolds for you that it's in the form of an officer that caught you instead of you killing a whole family on thier way to grandmas on Christmas.


Couldn't have said it better. I wouldn't want my family on the road near someone loading a 1500 with that much weight, especially in adverse conditions!!!!! :realmad:


----------



## the new boss 92

agreed stroker, thats why i didnt throw a vbox in my truck when i had the chance. not worth the agravationg and tickes let along someone life and my ass!


----------



## sammy77

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1156750 said:


> not a problem anytime anyone that is a member on here and in this thread needs help even if its a one time help out i will help yous hopfully when i need help yous would help me out


That is why I love this place. Lots of people like you.Thumbs Up


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

guys dont get me wrong i am not understanding what the dealer is telling me also i wont be putting 4000lbs on the back of my truck its a 1/2 ton truck i am telling yous the damp info i was told to find out what yous think dont be bad mouthing me i will bark and bit back

yous started talking about this some pages back and yous got me worried...IF YOU DONT WANT TO ADVISE ME ON THE THEN DONT SAY ANYTHING AT ALL FOR THOSE THAT DO ADVISE ME THANK YOU

YOU THINK I FIX THIS TRUCK TO DESTORY IT OR LOSS IT YOUR NUTS


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*???????????????*



stroker79;1156993 said:


> what you are completely failing to realize is the dealer is wrong and will not hold in court or the side of the road. The max you can weigh at anytime is your gvrw! No questions asked! The manufacturer rates it for that for a reason. The bolts that hold it together are of a certain spec, the brake lines, the calipers can only squeeze so hard, your rotors are only so thick, your trans is only so strong. Your springs and bearings and welds and gears and balljoints, they are all light duty and only designed to hold so much weight. I just hope that when it all unfolds for you that it's in the form of an officer that caught you instead of you killing a whole family on thier way to grandmas on christmas.


why is the gwr lower than the weight of front and rear of the truck
front 3850lbs
rear 3600lbs

gwr 06400lbs


----------



## stroker79

Those are the max weights that the axles can handle individually. You do not combine those # to get your gvwr. You simply go by the # that is preceeded by the marking "GVWR:"


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*To hell with it*



sammy77;1157022 said:


> That is why I love this place. Lots of people like you.Thumbs Up


DONT WORRY ABOUT IT YOUS ALL JUST PICKING ON ME BECUASE I DONT UNDERSTANT WHERE THIS THREAD WENT TOO...

YOU THINK ABOUT IT DOS NOT MAKE SENSE TO ME EITHER THATS WHY I AM POSTING WHAT I SEE ON MY STICKER AND WHAT I AM DOING AND WHAT THE DODGE DEALER TOLD ME.......

ALSO YOU DONT KNOW WHATS GOING ON GO BACK A FEW PAGES AND START READING

THANKX FOR THAT SHlT TALKING ADVISE GUYS


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

your truck cant weigh more than your GWR so you might want to get your numbers right!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*???????????????*



stroker79;1157033 said:


> those are the max weights that the axles can handle individually. You do not combine those # to get your gvwr. You simply go by the # that is preceeded by the marking "gvwr:"


if you add those two together its over the gwr i dont understand that


----------



## the new boss 92

rj plowing and salting with a truck is just flat out abuse and i dont care what anyone says! on a side not i do think you put a little much into the truck and 14 would have bought you a nice diesiel 3/4 ton with 100k miles but that was your call and its done and over with and your happy with the out come. people are just stating facts about the 1/2 ton series trucks in a blunt matter while trying to save you a big headach. personal opinion keep the truck you have and make money, there is no need to be buying a new spreader because some shmuck in a bob cat cant load a small v box! i also think d plates and an inspection tag is an even bigger waste of money exspecially if you not using the truck in the summer months(let alone your truck isnt rated for the weight you are trying to use it for) except getting grocries and going to the drive in getting alittle something something in the bed enjoying the movieThumbs Up. However we cant stop you from spending YOUR money but we can lay awsome facts down and try to help like everyone is doing, but your still stuck on a new salter with d tage and sticker while in the long run your whiping your ass with 20 dallor bills when you drop the browns off at the supper bowl!!!!!!! use what you have and make you money back and when the time comes get a truck that more fits your needs like a nice 2500! have a good safe season!


----------



## stroker79

The "GWR" and the "GVWR" are 2 diffrent things.


----------



## REAPER

Don't forget to add 80 pounds per square inch per tire as well.


----------



## WilliamOak

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1157041 said:


> if you add those two together its over the gwr i dont understand that


Theres more components to the truck than just the axles. Like doug said earlier it's the amount of weight that the frame, calipers, rotors, U joints, bolts, brake lines tranny etc etc can not only carry but operate safely and stop with that kind of stress on them... Sure my truck could tow 30,000lbs but could it stop it safely? hell no.


----------



## WilliamOak

REAPER;1157045 said:


> Don't forget to add 80 pounds per square inch per tire as well.


I dont see the prewet system in your sig? Nor is there the type of tires you run, do you have a gps? Slackin here....
LOL


----------



## the new boss 92

ummmmm whens the next snow storm guys?


----------



## REAPER

WilliamOak;1157051 said:


> I dont see the prewet system in your sig? Nor is there the type of tires you run, do you have a gps? Slackin here....
> LOL


gps? I thought that meant GirlsPeeSitting??? 

I use the stars and moon light for navigation.

I'll get right on correcting the sig for the pre wetters. :salute:


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Guys can I run a 4.5yd V box with 2"x16" side skirts and a Pre-wet system in my F350?


----------



## stroker79

I just did your homework. Your legal GVWR is 6400#. That is the absolute most you can LEGALLY weigh. Your curb weight will differ slightly from this published weight and the published weight is normally lighter than what your truck weighs with a tools you may have, a full tank, and add ons you may have added and then you. But your published curb weight is 5101# which means you can carry 1299#. Don't forget that snow buildup under the truck and on it is extra weight also!! Go find a truck scale and weigh up with a full tank and an empty salter and you will know how much salt you can carry. I'm gonna say that you probably won't be able to carry much more than 700# of salt. Which is 14 50# bags. Your better off with a tailgate salter which will weigh much less and you'll be able to carry another 4 bags of salt.


----------



## REAPER

WilliamOak;1157051 said:


> I dont see the prewet system in your sig? Nor is there the type of tires you run, do you have a gps? Slackin here....
> LOL


 Better? 



PabstBlueRibbon;1157066 said:


> Guys can I run a 4.5yd V box with 2"x16" side skirts and a Pre-wet system in my F350?


I suggest something from here. since you have a 8 foot bed maybe a 13 foot hopper?


----------



## sammy77

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1157036 said:


> DONT WORRY ABOUT IT YOUS ALL JUST PICKING ON ME BECUASE I DONT UNDERSTANT WHERE THIS THREAD WENT TOO...
> 
> YOU THINK ABOUT IT DOS NOT MAKE SENSE TO ME EITHER THATS WHY I AM POSTING WHAT I SEE ON MY STICKER AND WHAT I AM DOING AND WHAT THE DODGE DEALER TOLD ME.......
> 
> ALSO YOU DONT KNOW WHATS GOING ON GO BACK A FEW PAGES AND START READING
> 
> THANKX FOR THAT SHlT TALKING ADVISE GUYS


Sorry but this is what I reffering to...
miketu7

sorry to here what happend to you if you need someone to backup as a fill in give me a call i do have 1 lot i do during storms has to be done by 6am other than that i have 2 that need to be done when storms are over

As far as the GVWR thing goes... I'm still new here so I'll stay out of that one for now.


----------



## dieseld

R.JS., just curious, are you perhaps watching Sesame Street in between your posts?


----------



## stroker79

On a snowy note, not sure if I posted this or not






It was from our first snow of this season


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

REAPER;1157075 said:


> Better?
> 
> I suggest something from here. since you have a 8 foot bed maybe a 13 foot hopper?


I think I could get the large one in a 8' box


----------



## the new boss 92

PabstBlueRibbon;1157066 said:


> Guys can I run a 4.5yd V box with 2"x16" side skirts and a Pre-wet system in my F350?


bryan im thinking undertailgate spreader for you, lots of bed space to hold maybe 10k in salt


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*???????????????*




pabstblueribbon;1157040 said:


> your truck cant weigh more than your gwr so you might want to get your numbers right!


like i said befor this is what my white sticker on my truck says in black and white located on driver side door frame and i dont understand this can anyone fill in the blanks if you want a photo of it let me know

front 3850
rear 3600

gwr 06400


----------



## the new boss 92

PabstBlueRibbon;1157087 said:


> I think I could get the large one in a 8' box


were going to need the turbo upgrade from this on huston:laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1157089 said:


> like i said befor this is what my white sticker on my truck says in black and white located on driver side door frame and i dont understand this can anyone fill in the blanks if you want a photo of it let me know
> 
> front 3850
> rear 3600
> 
> gwr 06400


look at your pm's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WilliamOak

REAPER;1157075 said:


> Better?
> 
> I suggest something from here. since you have a 8 foot bed maybe a 13 foot hopper?


lol I was expecting
"squirting rock w/ plow and salt shaker"

Now you are fully prepared to fight mother nature with an excessively informative signature.

I think I'm gonna add the brand of boxers I wear too, just in case there were any concerns on wether or not I'm properly "equipped"...



dieseld;1157082 said:


> R.JS., just curious, are you perhaps watching Sesame Street in between your posts?


Give him a little credit here, he seems like more of a bob the builder type


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*What choices i have now? None*



stroker79;1157044 said:


> the "gwr" and the "gvwr" are 2 diffrent things.


i went outside to take a 10th look at it and i dont see a "gvwr"
i do see a "gwr" my neighbor is a state trooper for il..
He couldnt understand it either my truck maybe over just by the factory stuff or its a misprint on the gwr

hes looking into it for me.........via having no problems i am tired of this 
i am buying the spreader i want the the i want then i am going to find a truck to handle all of it fully load and be safe

untill then i will have to deal with what i got
also i have only 1 contract i use maybe under 1000lbs of salt i guess i can buy 1/2 ton at a time......long as i dont sag in back drive like a indy 500 driver


----------



## stroker79

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1157089 said:


> like i said befor this is what my white sticker on my truck says in black and white located on driver side door frame and i dont understand this can anyone fill in the blanks if you want a photo of it let me know
> 
> front 3850
> rear 3600
> 
> gwr 06400


Are you kidding me? I'm trying to be nice and help you out. I spent 10 mins looking up your trucks info so I can spell it out to you in perfect English using black letters on a white background and you still dint understand???? Cmon man, please tell me you are smarter than that.


----------



## the new boss 92

jesus williamoak dont hurt his feelings mulchmore!:laughing:


----------



## stroker79

Do you walk backwards too???



R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1157102 said:


> i went outside to take a 10th look at it and i dont see a "gvwr"
> i do see a "gwr" my neighbor is a state trooper for il..
> He couldnt understand it either my truck maybe over just by the factory stuff or its a misprint on the gwr
> 
> hes looking into it for me.........via having no problems i am tired of this
> i am buying the spreader i want the the i want then i am going to find a truck to handle all of it fully load and be safe
> 
> untill then i will have to deal with what i got
> also i have only 1 contract i use maybe under 1000lbs of salt i guess i can buy 1/2 ton at a time......long as i dont sag in back drive like a indy 500 driver


----------



## the new boss 92

stroker79;1157105 said:


> Are you kidding me? I'm trying to be nice and help you out. I spent 10 mins looking up your trucks info so I can spell it out to you in perfect English using black letters on a white background and you still dint understand???? Cmon man, please tell me you are smarter than a 5th grader.


i fixed it for ya!:laughing:


----------



## stroker79

Rj I suggest you drink a tall glass of orange juice and take some vitamins. Then sit down and go back and very slowly re read the last 10 pages or so. Maybe even take notes. Read it until you understand it. It's all spelled out for you already. Sounds like gm forgot a letter but trust me, your truck will never be overloaded if you never weigh more than 6400#. Which gives you a safe payload of Approx 900# including a salter. Sounds like the salter you have is the one you need. Wait until you get the larger truck before you get the larger box. The bigger they are the more they weigh the more they weigh the less salt you can carry.


----------



## the new boss 92

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1157132 said:


> my truck is not over weighted right now i do have a small saltdogg vbox model 0750 on it it holds 1/2 to 3/4 ton and i dont get it full a full load in it
> 
> i do want a bigger vbox and i know i have to get a bigger truck to handle the vbox


ahhh once again like people have said dont be surprised if you get brought to the scales for overweight with a bigger box, you are going to stand out more in trafic only having 5 lug nuts and a spreader bigger than your truck!

dont be tearing up such a nice truck for some snow either im going down the path of remorse right now saying i should have sold this pos when i have the chance for 5 grand and bought a diesiel. now my truck has visable rust and isnt even worth ice to mix with my jack and coke!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Also things are so diffrent when i was driving other peoples trucks for 7 years
and now this is my 2nd season doing it for myself in all truthfully i didnt care about there stuff i did what i was told to do no questions asked....
AND NOW I AM ASKING THE QUESTIONS I DONT KNOW WHERE THIS IS GOING TO LEAD INTO.......BUT AT LEAST I ASK ABOUT THINGS....


----------



## swtiih

thought I would get us back on the weather talk. this is a clip of WGN weather outlook. let's hope their right.



Most recent runs of Weather Service's global forecast model boosts two week snow projections 

While the snows of several significant systems have bypassed the immediate Chicago area in recent weeks, an average of Chicago's projected 2-week snowfall based on an average of 8 runs of the National Weather Service's GFS model suggests around 8 inches of may fall. If accurate, that's nearly twice the long-term 125 year average for the period and suggests overall snowfall here will be above normal. Stay tuned.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*should i or not*

well this is the truck i am looking at what do yous think


----------



## swtiih

what are the specifics
yr,mileage,cost etc


----------



## the new boss 92

i think your fine with that weight on a 1500 i was exspecting to see 7500 in winter mode


R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1157162 said:


> Also things are so diffrent when i was driving other peoples trucks for 7 years
> and now this is my 2nd season doing it for myself in all truthfully i didnt care about there stuff i did what i was told to do no questions asked....
> AND NOW I AM ASKING THE QUESTIONS I DONT KNOW WHERE THIS IS GOING TO LEAD INTO.......BUT AT LEAST I ASK ABOUT THINGS....


better to ask there is to much overweight this and that on here


----------



## the new boss 92

rj make sure that you have enough plow to cover the rear duels!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

right now i have a meyer lotpro 7.6 and have multi wings 
will this be good for a dually


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

or i was thinking this one

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/ctd/2113232681.html


----------



## the new boss 92

rj try and find something that your mount is good for like i know my mount on my 1500 is good all the was till 3500hd. i dont know if dodge changed there mounts though look into that to!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

they want 6k for it in cash or 10k in payments then i would have to take eveything off the 1500 and install everthing to a 3500 it may cost me 2k to 3k maybe i should wait till spring time


----------



## the new boss 92

gonna need tires, exhaust has been modified could be louad. are you going to ditch your current truck to get it? might be better financing it selling your truck and hang on to the money for breaks downs that what i would do. ps i love dullys and that might be my next truck!


----------



## the new boss 92

like i said before might wanna finish the season off you your truck sence its all tuned up reaady to go. get a new truck in the spring like im going to do, work the bugs outs of it and it will be ready to roll winter time!


----------



## Mike_PS

ok guys, enough with the vulgar language, etc...let's get back on track and refrain from that type of talk

thanks


----------



## the new boss 92

sorry mod we got it straightened out!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

i dont know what i will do with the 1500 its fixed and ready to go...cost me alot of money but then when my wife finds out i got to change the truck again all hell is going to brake out....but then i did do 5k so far this month on 2 contracts did lose 1 to a lowballer see how things go at the end of jan. 2k went to a new e58h hd got 3k owed to me should get it by wed. maybe i will trade it in and see what the dealer will give me for her of course she will be stripped of all snow plowing stuff


----------



## GMC99

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1157217 said:


> they want 6k for it in cash or 10k in payments then i would have to take eveything off the 1500 and install everthing to a 3500 it may cost me 2k to 3k maybe i should wait till spring time


Use what you have right now, now is not the time to be buying a truck, wait until spring you will find much better deals! And im telling you, you'll regret buying a V-10!!


----------



## the new boss 92

if you buy another dodge, cummins is well worth it. exspecially in a dully. i wouldnt buy a truck that get under 10mpg i would be at the pump every other day, talk about breaking the bank. just wait rj we can go shopping together in aprail or may!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

boy i went to get the mail and what do you know a check came that i wasnt looking for yet atleast not this one


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

i need to get another contract soon or i wont be to get a truck that i would realy want .....also i travel say 10 miles to get salt if i took off the plow and got salt 2000lbs took half put it in say garbage can then put the plow back on would i get in trouble driving about 5 miles to the lot i do
would be a pain in the back to bucket the salt back in when needed


----------



## GMC99

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1157296 said:


> i need to get another contract soon or i wont be to get a truck that i would realy want .....also i travel say 10 miles to get salt if i took off the plow and got salt 2000lbs took half put it in say garbage can then put the plow back on would i get in trouble driving about 5 miles to the lot i do
> would be a pain in the back to bucket the salt back in when needed


http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/2117751180.html

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/ctd/2116541365.html

http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/ctd/2115908817.html

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/2113720594.html


----------



## the new boss 92

gmc has the right idea!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

i dont want rush this but what type of truck should i buy 2500 3500 anyone know how mucjh it can have in the bed also what is the weight diffrence of daul tires and single tires also if i got to change the truck i think i will be getting a saltdogg 2 yard salt spreader i dont want to be changing the truck again... time will tell which way i will go


----------



## 1olddogtwo

anyone see that with Tom????? he is thinking about us


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

I so want to plow some snow.... I am getting bored at the regular job. I need a break. Haven't been able to check the weather lately as I am trying to keep up with the RJ stuff. :laughing:

RJ for what you want to do with the truck a 2500 Dodge with the Cummins is perfect. Not sure what year Dodge finally made a SRW 3500 I am thinking it was with the new body style change in 2003 if I am not mistaken. I agree with the DO NOT BUY A V-10. 7mpg tops. Again, wait till spring, people will be trying to dump off extra vehicles and the snow will be gone and so will the high prices on the 4x4 trucks.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

1olddogtwo;1157498 said:


> anyone see that with Tom????? he is thinking about us


No I missed it... What??? Snow????:bluebounc:redbouncepurplebou


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*should i or not*



Dodge Plow Pwr;1157530 said:


> I so want to plow some snow.... I am getting bored at the regular job. I need a break. Haven't been able to check the weather lately as I am trying to keep up with the RJ stuff. :laughing:
> 
> RJ for what you want to do with the truck a 2500 Dodge with the Cummins is perfect. Not sure what year Dodge finally made a SRW 3500 I am thinking it was with the new body style change in 2003 if I am not mistaken. I agree with the DO NOT BUY A V-10. 7mpg tops. Again, wait till spring, people will be trying to dump off extra vehicles and the snow will be gone and so will the high prices on the 4x4 trucks.


yea well i guess i will take my chances will my 1500
but i still need a bigger vbox i went through 5 tons already it s(_)cks getting 3/4 or 1/2 a ton at a time maybe i will by the vbox and take it slow i only have 1 contract in the city not like i am driving all day in and out of diffrent towns nor do i go on highways i dont know long as i dont fill it and have my bumber low...i dont like this but i need to do something


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

there's a chevy 3500 4x4 with a dump body by for sale 3,500 obo with a plow on it


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Dodge Plow Pwr;1157533 said:


> No I missed it... What??? Snow????:bluebounc:redbouncepurplebou


were not going to get any thing all lie's


----------



## GMC99

Tommy skilling said chance of decent storms monday into tuesday and then again on christmas eve!!!!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

GMC99;1157588 said:


> Tommy skilling said chance of decent storms monday into tuesday and then again on christmas eve!!!!


look's like the same as the other day and it went right by us.
so will this one too


----------



## Bartlett_2

Been away since noon, man did I miss a lot!! Been the most entertainment I've had in a while!

RJ, you really should stick with the equipment you have now, and get through the season. Just be conscientious of what you are loading on your truck. ONLY reason to buy a different truck or salter, plow, etc at this point in the season, was if something broke that was beyond repair. Just doesn't make sense to spend the money now, when you have working equipment. You're better off getting good pricing in the spring or summer, when there's an abundance of equipment out there. 

Anyway, good luck pushing! Thumbs Up


----------



## ERWbuilders

I would stick with it as well RJ...last year i was stuck in an 85 f150 with no floor boards. i had no choice but to stick it out. and this year i got to treat myself with what i have now and next winter will be here before you know it and im sure ill have something even nicer than i have this year! If you want to carry more wieght, get those Firestone airbags rated for another 5000lbs. I have them in the front and LOVE them. Then just get D plates just so you know your legal. or however that works. Youll be alright. I need a new front end because mine is junk but i have to deal with the pulling hard to the right and oddly worn tires untill everything gets cheaper in the spring. No sence in buying new or wasting money now when something might just happen to where you need that money you just spent.


----------



## tls22

I gave this thread a 1


----------



## Midwest Pond

a storm must be coming..... my flex plate cracked

.


----------



## stroker79

ERWbuilders;1157627 said:


> I would stick with it as well RJ...last year i was stuck in an 85 f150 with no floor boards. i had no choice but to stick it out. and this year i got to treat myself with what i have now and next winter will be here before you know it and im sure ill have something even nicer than i have this year! If you want to carry more wieght, get those Firestone airbags rated for another 5000lbs. I have them in the front and LOVE them. Then just get D plates just so you know your legal. or however that works. Youll be alright. I need a new front end because mine is junk but i have to deal with the pulling hard to the right and oddly worn tires untill everything gets cheaper in the spring. No sence in buying new or wasting money now when something might just happen to where you need that money you just spent.


FYI, just cause you add those bags does not mean your truck can legally carry that much. It's all about the GVWR. The dot used to only focus on plates but recently they started enforcing the GVWR. You can put H plates on geo, but that doesn't mean it's legal.


----------



## mikeitu7

I guess everyone is looking for a good deal. I found a 8ft unimount on craigslist for a grand that was posted at noon. Gave the guy a call at 4pm and it was already sold. Wanted to replace the one that got damaged this morning. O well have to keep looking or just wait it out till the insurance calls.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Ok. Not trying to be a jerk here, but enough with the talk about R.J.'s truck. If your looking for advice on buying a new truck, start a new thread about it and tons of guys will chime in. Lets get back to weather. I've been out all night and all day. What are they saying for Sunday/Monday?


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1157793 said:


> Ok. Not trying to be a jerk here, but enough with the talk about R.J.'s truck. If your looking for advice on buying a new truck, start a new thread about it and tons of guys will chime in. Lets get back to weather. I've been out all night and all day. What are they saying for Sunday/Monday?


I was in meetings most of the day, but I think it was planned more for monday/tuesday.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

SullivanSeptic;1157793 said:


> Ok. Not trying to be a jerk here, but enough with the talk about R.J.'s truck. If your looking for advice on buying a new truck, start a new thread about it and tons of guys will chime in. Lets get back to weather. I've been out all night and all day. What are they saying for Sunday/Monday?


I agree! Im tired of reading 4 pages a day with nothing relating to weather. NOAA has a 40 percent chance of snow for Monday last time I looked.


----------



## Midwest Pond

not to turn this into a shop talk thread...but can I drive on a broken flex plate.... engine runs, still have power, just knocking coming from below...... cant get trans dropped till Monday and dont want to risk having truck down completely...would rather try limping through Monday night

.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

well i am back and to hell with it i am going to buy the vbox and put it away then i am going to change my truck to a 3500 on payments maybe new or not but it will be on payments on once i get the truck then i will use the bigger vbox


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Midwest Pond;1157821 said:


> not to turn this into a shop talk thread...but can I drive on a broken flex plate.... engine runs, still have power, just knocking coming from below...... cant get trans dropped till Monday and dont want to risk having truck down completely...would rather try limping through Monday night
> 
> .


I drove on a broken flex plate for a while in my truck, just take it easy on it. Only thing is who knows if and when it will completely break.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1157822 said:


> well i am back and to hell with it i am going to buy the vbox and put it away then i am going to change my truck to a 3500 on payments maybe new or not but it will be on payments on once i get the truck then i will use the bigger vbox


Perfect.....its decided. I didnt think Id sleep tonight.


----------



## Midwest Pond

ty Dave...... I have an all residential route, so I can baby it if needed......


----------



## ERWbuilders

Thats true stroker but....if the cops dont see the truck sagging from the weight then chances are less that you will get pulled over!


----------



## Innovative Snow

Midwest Pond;1157821 said:


> not to turn this into a shop talk thread...but can I drive on a broken flex plate.... engine runs, still have power, just knocking coming from below...... cant get trans dropped till Monday and dont want to risk having truck down completely...would rather try limping through Monday night
> 
> .


You can drive on it but be careful because your engine is running out of balance. The flex plate keeps the rear of the engine in balance


----------



## ERWbuilders

Midwest Pond;1157840 said:


> ty Dave...... I have an all residential route, so I can baby it if needed......


Hey boss..should only take about 4 hrs MAX. Im right here in Antioch if ya need a hand doin it


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ok skilling just on 
Snow Monday into Tues ////Tuesday being the greater chance for accumulation if any FRIDAY INTO SATURDAY MORE SNOW POSSIBLE BUT ALSO SLEET ON SAT MAYBE GOOD GREIF TOM SKILLING


----------



## the new boss 92

more snow is good, i agree lets all get back on topic with the weather!


----------



## Midwest Pond

a nice 3" on Tuesday Morning sounds like the start of a nice week..... a couple of easy swipes

.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

I've been following the radar and the jet stream for the past few day's don't know what skilling is talking about.... there is no way we are going to get the amount of snow that he is talking about.... 
we will get some flurries on saturday and some lingering into sunday morning and as for the storm called for monday/tuesday there will be some snow little over a dusting but not the 3 inch's plus he talking about..... 

and he call's him self a weather man.... I think he has lost his touch and is relying on the computer to make the call's for him....

just my 2 cent's.....

read the weather pattern's look at the jet stream will tell you all you want to know....


----------



## cretebaby

This looks promising.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

sorry but that model is crap... were not going to get that...


----------



## Mark13

I'm ready to push my truck off a cliff. :realmad:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK CHANNEL 7 GUESSER JUST SAID HE SEES A 4 TO 6 INCHER STARTING MONDAY EARLY AND GOING INTO TUE EARLY AM AND A GOOD SNOW EXPECTED

CHRISTMAS EVE INTO CHRISTMAS DAY

ANY BET TAKERS ?????????????????:laughing::laughing:
HMMMMMMMMMMMM old guy on the right <<<<<<>>>>>>>>>guesser on the left


----------



## cretebaby

Reliable Snow and Ice;1157922 said:


> sorry but that model is crap... were not going to get that...


WTF do you know?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

here's a real prediction on weather first model monday at midnight second is tuesday at 6pm


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Mark13;1157923 said:


> I'm ready to push my truck off a cliff. :realmad:


hey mark gotta ask why you would do such a thing HHMMMMMMMM??????
is it because new truck this year and no snow well whatya say you bring back the ole beast for good measure and we should gett some snow L O L  Time for more Drinking


----------



## cretebaby

Reliable Snow and Ice;1157932 said:


> here's a real prediction on weather first model monday at midnight second is tuesday at 6pm


Seems to show the same thing mine does.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

it's the moisture level's that are way different.. but I guess we will see who's model is right when that time come's.....


----------



## the new boss 92

Mark13;1157923 said:


> I'm ready to push my truck off a cliff. :realmad:


still messing with your head? the word push also stood out, so i take it it still isnt running?


----------



## Mark13

DIRISHMAN;1157934 said:


> hey mark gotta ask why you would do such a thing HHMMMMMMMM??????
> is it because new truck this year and no snow well whatya say you bring back the ole beast for good measure and we should gett some snow L O L  Time for more Drinking


It's called I spent hard earned money on a truck, it would be nice if it would be reliable. First my airdog went bad and caused all sorts of issues, now it's something else. It won't rev up past 2000rpms except in first gear, sometimes won't shift, when it does shift it hits hard (it's got a shift kit in it but for light throttle it hits hard). Throttle position has no effect on it, boost goes crazy. Trans problems, fuel problem, tps problem?? It's endless so far.

Atleast my snowplow works good.


----------



## TPC Services

cretebaby;1157940 said:


> Seems to show the same thing mine does.


yours looks the same as his, to me to!! Get him Crete get him!! show him some Iowa Love!!!.:laughing:
us here in Central part of Ia is ass out again!!!!:crying:


----------



## the new boss 92

we better get hit,so i can make my down payment for the new whip!!!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

the new boss 92;1157951 said:


> we better get hit,so i can make my down payment for the new whip!!!!!!


hey boss at least were not talkin about gvwr and a white sticker on a certain 1500 dodge LMAO:laughing::laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92

mark you gotta loose connection at you computer?


----------



## the new boss 92

DIRISHMAN;1157961 said:


> hey boss at least were not talkin about gvwr and a white sticker on a certain 1500 dodge LMAO:laughing::laughing:


hit my user name and look at some threads i have posted, i have been down that road and rather vear off of it tilli get my new truck then i might consider a 4yareder:laughing:


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

you know all these guessing that we will get snow is what i want but they never guess where the jet stream is coming from if jet is going south then we get snow and the cold ifs its going north then we are getting rain


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

I just don't think we are going to get that much snow.... at least not what the weather people are saying...

it's the Lake that is hurting us..... 

I'll try and post a thermal model if i'm able to do so


----------



## tls22

Reliable Snow and Ice;1157965 said:


> I just don't think we are going to get that much snow.... at least not what the weather people are saying...
> 
> it's the Lake that is hurting us.....
> 
> I'll try and post a thermal model if i'm able to do so


That has absolutely nothing to do with it.....please just stop......And what crete posted is not a model, thats a forecast from John D. And what u posted is not a model either....its showing probabilities of snow and ice.......like a travel advisory map.....

IDK what happen to this thread...it has been real good in the past...but it seems like a few of the guys have gone and left, and we are left with MR weatherman and rjs


----------



## Mark13

the new boss 92;1157962 said:


> mark you gotta loose connection at you computer?


Idk what it's problem is. It's to cold outside to mess with it and I have to go to midway to pickup family at 2:05am so I'll worry about it tomorrow. So it gets to sit in the driveway until tomorrow sometime when I can get it to a friends shop to look at it in side where I won't freeze.


----------



## snorider075

my models are showing snow this winter with a thaw towards the end.lol but we are due for something been getting missed with the last couple. maybe a snow dance will help?


----------



## the new boss 92

Mark13;1157978 said:


> Idk what it's problem is. It's to cold outside to mess with it and I have to go to midway to pickup family at 2:05am so I'll worry about it tomorrow. So it gets to sit in the driveway until tomorrow sometime when I can get it to a friends shop to look at it in side where I won't freeze.


it sounds like you might just have a loose conection os some sort, keep us updated on the problem!


----------



## the new boss 92

tls22;1157977 said:


> That has absolutely nothing to do with it.....please just stop......And what crete posted is not a model, thats a forecast from John D. And what u posted is not a model either....its showing probabilities of snow and ice.......like a travel advisory map.....
> 
> IDK what happen to this thread...it has been real good in the past...but it seems like a few of the guys have gone and left, and we are left with MR weatherman and rjs


the second par of this is way to true tim, seems like more bsing witch is fine with me but there was actually good people on here ;ast year that knew the weather better than skilling.


----------



## tls22

the new boss 92;1157983 said:


> it sounds like you might just have a loose conection os some sort, keep us updated on the problem!


I think it might be gelled up.....


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

tls22;1157977 said:


> That has absolutely nothing to do with it.....please just stop......And what crete posted is not a model, thats a forecast from John D. And what u posted is not a model either....its showing probabilities of snow and ice.......like a travel advisory map.....
> 
> IDK what happen to this thread...it has been real good in the past...but it seems like a few of the guys have gone and left, and we are left with MR weatherman and rjs


you know what stay in the east coast


----------



## the new boss 92

tls22;1157987 said:


> I think it might be gelled up.....


i was thinking the same but i didnt wanna throw gas on the fire because i know how he feels it has happened to me before and i get to a certian point before i blow a fuse and explode at everyone in my path, so i was trying to ice the cake a little bit to make him feel better!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

i thought it was weather talk


----------



## tls22

the new boss 92;1157986 said:


> the second par of this is way to true tim, seems like more bsing witch is fine with me but there was actually good people on here ;ast year that knew the weather better than skilling.


Its not really that....some of the older guys know what im talking about...but its not my thread...and im just going to go back to the east coast...some of you guys know how to reach me anyway......


----------



## Mark13

My truck's going to have my foot up it's @ss before long. Since December started there hasn't been more then 4 days that go past before something else breaks on it.


----------



## Bird21

Tim,

Don't give up the forecast hobbie for us I enjoy reading your views on upcoming events, as far as John Dee's forecast he is really pretty spot on when it comes to snow forecast. It is his job and puts up a forecast for free on his website for Snowmobile freaks like me. I look at a number of forecasts some free and some we pay for and 8 times outta ten you are inline with them so Kudos to you.

I believe once the snow actually does hit us the mood on here will change for the better. I know my mood will change for the better when checks come in the mail instead of bills. 

So until then "Think Snow!!!!"


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

yeah well Iowa get a hell of a lot more snow then we do


----------



## ERWbuilders

i think TN and georgia got more snow than us so far


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

look's like it...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

http://www.wunderground.com/wunderm...=0&fire=0&tor=0&ndfd=0&pix=0&dir=0&ads=0&ib=0


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

let me know if you can see the movement of the weather on the map or not


----------



## TPC Services

Reliable Snow and Ice;1158009 said:


> yeah well Iowa get a hell of a lot more snow then we do


Really!! F-in tell me here that is . because us here in the middle of the state ain't seen CRAP!!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

TPC Services;1158027 said:


> Really!! F-in tell me here that is . because us here in the middle of the state ain't seen CRAP!!


well my GF's guy's have been out there working and they have called a few day's snow day's and didnt work.... they build Cell tower's


----------



## stroker79

Mark13;1157947 said:


> It's called I spent hard earned money on a truck, it would be nice if it would be reliable. First my airdog went bad and caused all sorts of issues, now it's something else. It won't rev up past 2000rpms except in first gear, sometimes won't shift, when it does shift it hits hard (it's got a shift kit in it but for light throttle it hits hard). Throttle position has no effect on it, boost goes crazy. Trans problems, fuel problem, tps problem?? It's endless so far.
> 
> Atleast my snowplow works good.


Omg do I know how you feel all to well! Just ask tim or Colin! I've honestly learned to just leave the truck stock. Soooo much less issues. I've gone through he'll and a handbasket with my truck and it still not right but I don't know what to do so I deal with it. I will however reward the person that can fix my front end rattle lol.

Anyway, I hope you get it straightened out soon! If not I'm positive there will be big snow coming soon, it always used too when your other truck was down


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

stroker79;1158033 said:


> Omg do I know how you feel all to well! Just ask tim or Colin! I've honestly learned to just leave the truck stock. Soooo much less issues. I've gone through he'll and a handbasket with my truck and it still not right but I don't know what to do so I deal with it. I will however reward the person that can fix my front end rattle lol.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you get it straightened out soon! If not I'm positive there will be big snow coming soon, it always used too when your other truck was down


I'd be willing to look for that rattle


----------



## stroker79

Reliable Snow and Ice;1158032 said:


> well my GF's guy's have been out there working and they have called a few day's snow day's and didnt work.... they build Cell tower's


Sounds like someones busted!! Lol


----------



## GMC99

yea so i was wondering if you guys think i could hang a 9.5 ft mvp plus on an 2wd S-10? 
please advise


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*vboxer*



GMC99;1158047 said:


> yea so i was wondering if you guys think i could hang a 9.5 ft mvp plus on an 2wd S-10?
> please advise


put a vbox on it lmao

also this tread is about the weather when there is a real weather to report we will be all over it


----------



## The Garden Guru

Morning everyone, here's to that snowfall for Monday! We really really really need a good snowfall. Send someone to go do the snow dance till the 24th. I need clean safe roads driving to Shawano, WI to spend X-Mas with the...(sigh)....inlaws


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

GMC99;1158047 said:


> yea so i was wondering if you guys think i could hang a 9.5 ft mvp plus on an 2wd S-10?
> please advise


I say go BIG or go home I have a 10 ft Blizzard with retractable wings.
bring the truck on over and we can weld that baby right to the frame...
also have some leveling bag's off a semi we can mount to the frame so it doesnt sag...
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

oh and BTW I almost forgot.....:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## the new boss 92

let all dance for this one:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc, if it happens then we can moon walk in the end:laughing:


----------



## dieseld

tls22;1157977 said:


> That has absolutely nothing to do with it.....please just stop......And what crete posted is not a model, thats a forecast from John D. And what u posted is not a model either....its showing probabilities of snow and ice.......like a travel advisory map.....
> 
> IDK what happen to this thread...it has been real good in the past...but it seems like a few of the guys have gone and left, and we are left with MR weatherman and rjs


X2. Spot on observation.


----------



## the new boss 92

good thing were not plowing today, i ate white castle last nightThumbs Up and i would kill myself if i had to sit in the truck with this @ss hole:laughing:


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*i found it*

well guys i found the truck i want only one problem.................
need $50,000.00 plus tax ect

i need a driver 
i need a ride to a bank....
at all cost keep 
the car running
if the cops come dont worry about it............


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

:yow!:


the new boss 92;1158224 said:


> good thing were not plowing today, i ate white castle last nightThumbs Up and i would kill myself if i had to sit in the truck with this @ss hole:laughing:


they slide in and squirt out


----------



## The Garden Guru

RJ wait till new years. new tax law allows you to buy 1 vehicle and then write it off end of the year. Hurts up front, but great in the end. I am looking at a f650 dump with drop sides for running bulk year round for the company. 2 more weeks and here I come Ford!


----------



## metallihockey88

Lol here we go again. Inaccuweather has us down for 5.6in monday


----------



## erkoehler

Just dropped truck at dealer for a check engine light. Let it snow!!!


----------



## the new boss 92

The Garden Guru;1158249 said:


> RJ wait till new years. new tax law allows you to buy 1 vehicle and then write it off end of the year. Hurts up front, but great in the end. I am looking at a f650 dump with drop sides for running bulk year round for the company. 2 more weeks and here I come Ford!


do you have a link to this, i will go sign in may. i already get 0% financing forr 72 mo on brand new gm cars and truck from my work! plus imight work wot another user from the site on a discount but im not 100% set in stone on buying new other than not having to fix iy mistakes when it breaks!


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1158256 said:


> Just dropped truck at dealer for a check engine light. Let it snow!!!


Might as well pick up a scan tool. Pull the code and look it up online. After a few diagnoses at the dealer and pays for itself


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/ctd/2109064907.html
what do yous think


----------



## The Garden Guru

Let me dig it up for you. I found out about it 3 weeks ago from my accountant. I am buying 1 through the landscaping suppy co(f450 dump) and then our distribution co(f650 dump) its going to cost somewhere between 60-90k depending on what needs to be added. Let me get a hold of her and i'll get that for you


----------



## the new boss 92

erkoehler;1158256 said:


> Just dropped truck at dealer for a check engine light. Let it snow!!!


im assuming its you 6 leaker?


----------



## Bartlett_2

Here's to the snow we WILL get this upcoming week! :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## the new boss 92

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1158269 said:


> http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/ctd/2109064907.html
> what do yous think


seems like your set on something a little over board, and i can cee it now. i sheared off my rear dully fender today guys what do i do.:laughing: search lez auto sales in fon du lac wisconsin they have bunch of 3500 srw rams for like 30-40g's!


The Garden Guru;1158270 said:


> Let me dig it up for you. I found out about it 3 weeks ago from my accountant. I am buying 1 through the landscaping suppy co(f450 dump) and then our distribution co(f650 dump) its going to cost somewhere between 60-90k depending on what needs to be added. Let me get a hold of her and i'll get that for you


thanks, ill got out of my way to get a biz name and have a new truck paid for in a year!!!!!!!


----------



## the new boss 92

here rj,
http://www.lenzauto.com/


----------



## the new boss 92

heres one rj
http://www.lenzauto.com/FindTruck.a...ed=used&param_make=Dodge&param_model=Ram 3500
another
http://www.lenzauto.com/FindTruck.a...ed=used&param_make=Dodge&param_model=Ram 3500

still set on 2 rear wheels?
http://www.lenzauto.com/FindTruck.a...ed=used&param_make=Dodge&param_model=Ram 3500


----------



## metallihockey88

the new boss 92;1158282 said:


> here rj,
> http://www.lenzauto.com/


Bought my truck there. Best experience I've had. All trucks are mint and they go over them with fine tooth combs. Usually all have near new or new tires and brakes and spotless inside. You'll be in awe at their lot/ selection


----------



## the new boss 92

metallihockey88;1158298 said:


> Bought my truck there. Best experience I've had. All trucks are mint and they go over them with fine tooth combs. Usually all have near new or new tires and brakes and spotless inside. You'll be in awe at their lot/ selection


i think this is were mark bought his truck from to, here we go again looking at new trucksThumbs Up


----------



## metallihockey88

the new boss 92;1158273 said:


> im assuming its you 6 leaker?


Bet it wasn't lol. Quit pickin on my 6.0. 90k and 1 egr valve. Never had anythin else touched on it


----------



## the new boss 92

metallihockey88;1158305 said:


> Bet it wasn't lol. Quit pickin on my 6.0. 90k and 1 egr valve. Never had anythin else touched on it


to tell you the truth, id buy one in a heart beat. just gotta do a preventative mod or 2 and they are bullet proof unless your one of them people that just drive it like my dad and not touch anything!!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

metallihockey88;1158250 said:


> Lol here we go again. Inaccuweather has us down for 5.6in monday


And I was hoping not to fill my truck up this week!


----------



## the new boss 92

metallihockey88;1158305 said:


> Bet it wasn't lol. Quit pickin on my 6.0. 90k and 1 egr valve. Never had anythin else touched on it


dubble post, im not putting the gas nozzel in my truck till monday at 145!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

metallihockey88;1158250 said:


> Lol here we go again. Inaccuweather has us down for 5.6in monday


wait 5.6 millimeters is more like it


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ok let's all talk about the weather....

here it is 10:20 am on 12/18/2010 and it's sunny and cold out side.....

and one else have any thing different at their house?????????


----------



## DistinctiveDave

I just lost 5 mins of my life that I will never get back reading the last few pages of this thread.........................


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Michael J. Donovan;1157227 said:


> ok guys, enough with the vulgar language, etc...let's get back on track and refrain from that type of talk
> 
> thanks


hey guys, lets not get into a pissing match... this was posted just here yesterday


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DistinctiveDave;1158385 said:


> I just lost 5 mins of my life that I will never get back reading the last few pages of this thread.........................


i agree with that statement


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

monday into tuesday could be good i heard 3-6" NWS is saying 3 storms possible next 2 weeks could bring us 12 inches

20-21,23-24,29-30

lets hope so


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

DistinctiveDave;1158385 said:


> I just lost 5 mins of my life that I will never get back reading the last few pages of this thread.........................


well there is a return policy.

please submit claim's to the complaint dept....:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Reliable Snow and Ice;1158391 said:


> well there is a return policy.
> 
> please submit claim's to the complaint dept....:laughing::laughing::laughing:


without a receipt, you only get a gift of snow....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

PTL, now that's good news. 12 inches over 3 storms! I'll take 6 inches over three storms. I hope it somewhat pans outs. Some more cash before the end of the year would be great. I got equipment I want to buy for next year. Also, just got another load of salt, so I am ready


----------



## DistinctiveDave

NOAA has a 60% chance of snow for Monday Night, no totals yet. They never post totals til about 24 hours before the storm.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1158371 said:


> yea what he said
> by the way i use magnuim xxl


me I like to use hefty trash bag's.... the fit is unbelievable

I'm sorry I could not resist.......:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Also want more snow because the snowmobile is just sitting the shop. Not really enough snow cover yet to take it out. So 12 inches over the next few weeks would be awesome! I want to go out riding!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

DistinctiveDave;1158401 said:


> NOAA has a 60% chance of snow for Monday Night, no totals yet. They never post totals til about 24 hours before the storm.


and the reason they do this is cause they are not really sure what any one will get until it hit's an area before it hit's us..

which make's sense cause they have been way off on their predictions


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

SullivanSeptic;1158407 said:


> Also want more snow because the snowmobile is just sitting the shop. Not really enough snow cover yet to take it out. So 12 inches over the next few weeks would be awesome! I want to go out riding!


ok so when did snowmobiles become weather talk.... oh wait it's just a bunch of guy's who snow plow B'sing until there is some thing to do.....:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

yeah I dunno that what i read on some NOAA graph somewhere

skilling 3-6"

in-accuweather 4-6"

accodding to noaa graphs possbilebity of up to 12"


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Its one post! Not 50 about it! Now drop it.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ok it's dropped on my end....

snow dance....:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ptllandscapeIL;1158417 said:


> yeah I dunno that what i read on some NOAA graph somewhere
> 
> skilling 3-6"
> 
> in-accuweather 4-6"
> 
> accodding to noaa graphs possbilebity of up to 12"


are we sure this is inch's they are talking about???

maybe it's not to scale...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Today
Mostly sunny early in the morning then becoming mostly cloudy. A chance of flurries in the afternoon. Highs in the lower 20s. Lowest wind chill readings zero to 10 below zero in the morning. Southwest winds 10 to 15 mph.
» ZIP Code Detail

Tonight
Mostly cloudy. A chance of flurries. Lows 6 to 10 above. West winds around 10 mph until early morning becoming light and variable during the predawn hours.

Sunday
Partly sunny. Highs in the mid 20s. Southwest winds around 10 mph until late afternoon becoming light and variable late in the afternoon.
» ZIP Code Detail

Sunday Night
Mostly cloudy. A 20 percent chance of light snow after midnight. Lows 16 to 20. Light and variable winds.

Monday
Cloudy with a 30 percent chance of light snow. Highs around 30. Southeast winds 10 to 15 mph.
» ZIP Code Detail

Monday Night
Snow likely. Lows in the upper 20s. Chance of precipitation 60 percent.

Tuesday
Cloudy with a 30 percent chance of drizzle and snow. Highs in the lower 30s.

Tuesday Night
Partly cloudy. Lows 15 to 19.

Wednesday through Thursday
Partly cloudy. Highs in the upper 20s. Lows 13 to 17.

Thursday Night and Friday
Mostly cloudy with a 30 percent chance of snow. Lows around 20. Highs in the lower 30s.


----------



## buckwheat_la

boy, i kept seeing this thread poping up so i figured i would take a look, you guys are all very bored i gather (and some of you are grumpy too). I hope the snow starts to fly for you guys, everyone have a great season (and try to get along, lol). 


Im part Native, so a snow dance from me goes a long way, lol
:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

ptllandscapeIL;1158390 said:


> monday into tuesday could be good i heard 3-6" NWS is saying 3 storms possible next 2 weeks could bring us 12 inches
> 
> 20-21,23-24,29-30
> 
> lets hope so


As long as its a night storm on the 29th. I would like to get my birthday ink and dinner in with friends!

and if we could move the xmas eve snow to xmas day so I dont have to deal with the famliy, I would sell my soul to the devil


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

I still say we need to get a White snow guy... I think the blue one has lost his edge...
:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

i hope yous are right that we are getting a plowable an saltable event i am watching weather channel 99on comcast dont look like that much monday a few snow showers tuesday light snow


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

PabstBlueRibbon;1158448 said:


> As long as its a night storm on the 29th. I would like to get my birthday ink and dinner in with friends!
> 
> and if we could move the xmas eve snow to xmas day so I dont have to deal with the famliy, I would sell my soul to the devil


i hear you and i feel the sameway let it snow pm 12/24 and all day on 12/25 just to walk in drop the wife an kids off get a bit to eat then go plowing would be my xmas gift


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wow, it took me a while to read all of this.


----------



## swtiih

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1158230 said:


> well guys i found the truck i want only one problem.................
> need $50,000.00 plus tax ect
> 
> i need a driver
> i need a ride to a bank....
> at all cost keep
> the car running
> if the cops come dont worry about it............


And an explaination to the wife on where that truck came from


----------



## swtiih

Quote:
Originally Posted by GMC99 
yea so i was wondering if you guys think i could hang a 9.5 ft mvp plus on an 2wd S-10? 
please advise



Reliable Snow and Ice;1158186 said:


> I say go BIG or go home I have a 10 ft Blizzard with retractable wings.
> bring the truck on over and we can weld that baby right to the frame...
> also have some leveling bag's off a semi we can mount to the frame so it doesnt sag...
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


I've got an old elcamino do you think you can fix it up with a 9'mvp


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

swtiih;1158490 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by GMC99
> yea so i was wondering if you guys think i could hang a 9.5 ft mvp plus on an 2wd S-10?
> please advise
> 
> I've got an old elcamino do you think you can fix it up with a 9'mvp


in the summer time i seen an old elcamino with a plow for sale on craigslist. it had a fram of a pickup truck something like that


----------



## nevrnf

the new boss 92;1158282 said:


> here rj,
> http://www.lenzauto.com/


Look at the pictures of the trucks on this site. Every truck has a picture of the door tag showing the GVWR of a particular model. It looks like a 3500 SRW Dodge is the lowest of the bunch. A 08 F350 SRW has it beat by #1400 total capacity. A DRW Dodge looses to a DRW Ford by #800 total capacity.
So that being said you need a DRW Dodge if you want to run a 2 yard box and a 9' plow to not be overweight. 
You could get by with a SRW Ford and not have to worry about the fenders sticking out or you could go with a DRW Ford and be able to run A Blizzard 8611 and a 2 yard with extensions and still be under its max rating.

If you really want to be crazy a 08 F450 will get you #14500 gross and a F plate will keep you legal. There wont be a DOT cop able to touch you no matter how crazy you get.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz*

see we talk about the weather and it got boring in here 
the snow dance
:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*thankx*



nevrnf;1158515 said:


> Look at the pictures of the trucks on this site. Every truck has a picture of the door tag showing the GVWR of a particular model. It looks like a 3500 SRW Dodge is the lowest of the bunch. A 08 F350 SRW has it beat by #1400 total capacity. A DRW Dodge looses to a DRW Ford by #800 total capacity.
> So that being said you need a DRW Dodge if you want to run a 2 yard box and a 9' plow to not be overweight.
> You could get by with a SRW Ford and not have to worry about the fenders sticking out or you could go with a DRW Ford and be able to run A Blizzard 8611 and a 2 yard with extensions and still be under its max rating.
> 
> If you really want to be crazy a 08 F450 will get you #14500 gross and a F plate will keep you legal. There wont be a DOT cop able to touch you no matter how crazy you get.


thank you and i uderstand that dodge maybe lower with the payload but i have a dodge now ready to go season with the works and to tranfer this stuff to a difrent make would be too costly and more down time...thats why since i am doing more salting i need to get a bigger vbox.i did 5 tons in 2 weekends


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Reliable Snow and Ice;1158451 said:


> I still say we need to get a White snow guy... I think the blue one has lost his edge...
> :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


Ok Reliable I think next season you'll need to start 2 threads

1st 2011/2012 NORTHERN / ILLINOIS /CHICAGO SEASON

2nd 2011 / 2012 Norhtern / Illinois / Chicago non weather related ISSUES:

HOWS THAT Then No One could Complain to The Complaint Dept LOL


----------



## DIRISHMAN

nevrnf;1158515 said:


> Look at the pictures of the trucks on this site. Every truck has a picture of the door tag showing the GVWR of a particular model. It looks like a 3500 SRW Dodge is the lowest of the bunch. A 08 F350 SRW has it beat by #1400 total capacity. A DRW Dodge looses to a DRW Ford by #800 total capacity.
> So that being said you need a DRW Dodge if you want to run a 2 yard box and a 9' plow to not be overweight.
> You could get by with a SRW Ford and not have to worry about the fenders sticking out or you could go with a DRW Ford and be able to run A Blizzard 8611 and a 2 yard with extensions and still be under its max rating.
> 
> If you really want to be crazy a 08 F450 will get you #14500 gross and a F plate will keep you legal. There wont be a DOT cop able to touch you no matter how crazy you get.


Ok the heck with the F Plate I gonna put on a ( P ) and be done on my Dotsun B2000 lmao


----------



## metallihockey88

PabstBlueRibbon;1158448 said:


> As long as its a night storm on the 29th. I would like to get my birthday ink and dinner in with friends


yea hopefully you can finally ge that unicorn jumpin over a rainbow tattoo on your lower back you keep telling me about :laughing: god am i bored, lack of snow if gonna be the death of me


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK ch 7 said this morning 9:00 news a 2 part storm on monday early am flurrries to 1 1/2 and then later in the day another storm mid afternoon into tues morning 4 to 6 and then more snow X -MAS eve into X-MAS day


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

well here we go again weather.com shows sunday at 11pm its going to start snowing with 30% at 21oF


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

does any one that lives close to lockport have a bench vice that i might be able to use for about 2 min's


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pm sent!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

would a 01 2500 4x4 be able to have a vbox a poly and a full load of salt say a saltdogg 1500 1.5 yarder or a saltdogg 2 yarder and a meyer lotpro 7.6 steel with multi wings and still not be over weighted

i posted this in dodge thread and got no answers


----------



## Innovative Snow

Okay guys I know its going to snow now. I just washed all 3 trucks.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Innovative Snow;1158713 said:


> Okay guys I know its going to snow now. I just washed all 3 trucks.


X2...........Trucks, spreaders and plows all received a nice bath. Time for more snow!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

RSI, If we get these 3 storms before the year is up, would you want to help in putting the new IP in? Im thinking second week of the new year


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

metallihockey88;1158585 said:


> yea hopefully you can finally ge that unicorn jumpin over a rainbow tattoo on your lower back you keep telling me about :laughing: god am i bored, lack of snow if gonna be the death of me


WITH GIANT LETTERS SPELLING "I LOVE ERIK!"



Innovative Snow;1158713 said:


> Okay guys I know its going to snow now. I just washed all 3 trucks.


Mine is going for a wash after work tonight.:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## ERWbuilders

<~~~need a compressor wheel for a 96 powerstroke turbo if anyone has one laying around!!!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

PabstBlueRibbon;1158722 said:


> RSI, If we get these 3 storms before the year is up, would you want to help in putting the new IP in? Im thinking second week of the new year


sure long as its not snowing


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1158740 said:


> sure long as its not snowing


I said RSI not RJS. I do not associate with Dodge people. LOL


----------



## ultimate plow

This weather thread is terrible this year. Cant even see what everyones saying about the weather Ya gotta read thru multiple pages and half of its crap then some is just guys talking days in advance researching every weather providers precip percentages.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well I don't need a bench vice any more.... man had to brake out the impact gun. and the propane torch.... man leave a fitting on a hose for a year and it like weld's it self on there...
I'm so glad i didnt have to replace it fast and in the dark....


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*ooooooooooooooooooo*



PabstBlueRibbon;1158761 said:


> I said RSI not RJS. I do not associate with Dodge people. LOL


well excuse me for trying to help what do you have against dodge at least most of it is american made


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

PabstBlueRibbon;1158761 said:


> I said RSI not RJS. I do not associate with Dodge people. LOL


and FYI it's no longer dodge it's now called a ram....:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Reliable Snow and Ice;1158643 said:


> does any one that lives close to lockport have a bench vice that i might be able to use for about 2 min's


got it never mind


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

you know no work is messing with some of use and we should be burning bridges so soon and also i see when people need help thats okay but when someone else needs help its trash talking time enjoy those lots that were giving to you


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1158808 said:


> you know no work is messing with some of use and we should be burning bridges so soon and also i see when people need help thats okay but when someone else needs help its trash talking time enjoy those lots that were giving to you


WHO was given lot's ???


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

any new weather updates


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*???????????*



Reliable Snow and Ice;1158804 said:


> got it never mind


can you answer my question in the other thread


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

so now that we have talked about nothing what about that weather that's not going to hit us...


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

blue read back about 20 pages


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Reliable Snow and Ice;1158819 said:


> so now that we have talked about nothing what about that weather that's not going to hit us...


that had nothing to do with you 
i asked if you could answer my question posting #3 or 4


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1158799 said:


> well excuse me for trying to help what do you have against dodge at least most of it is american made


Come on man, YOU SALTY! I'm just busting your ass a bit! But to be honest RSI had the same motor as me, so the knowledge is on the same level!


----------



## Innovative Snow

1 - 5 of 15 days | All 15 Days

* Next 5 days >

Next 5 Days

*
Today
Dec 18
Cold with increasing clouds 23°Lo 11°
more
*
Tomorrow
Dec 19
Some sun, then clouds; cold 23°Lo 18°
*
Monday
Dec 20
Cloudy with a little snow 32°Lo 25°
more
*
Tuesday
Dec 21
Snow or flurries possible 35°Lo 20°
more
*
Wednesday
Dec 22
Partly sunny and chilly 29°Lo 19°
more



5.5 Inches of Snow on the way


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Well its sunny and mildly cold out by me at the hour of 3:32pm


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

PabstBlueRibbon;1158833 said:


> Come on man, YOU SALTY! I'm just busting your ass a bit! But to be honest RSI had the same motor as me, so the knowledge is on the same level!


you want him to help fine i wasnt to sure who you were talking to but i still agreed to help you out..i never said anything about that i may need his help too...

thats not why i said that
you where smack talking me thats why i said that


----------



## Innovative Snow

weather channel says 70% chance of light snow. skilling says accumulations possible. if anybody knew what was going on it would be so nice.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

PBR yeah i will help you install your fuel pump.... now when you do are you going to replace the injectors and the return line's also....


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

PabstBlueRibbon;1158833 said:


> Come on man, YOU SALTY! I'm just busting your ass a bit! But to be honest RSI had the same motor as me, so the knowledge is on the same level!


and yes i am salty all last season and summer fall and this season i was putting this dodge ram 1500 4x4 together all new brake system (the complete system) fuel system completely new and installed 2500 suspension all around to handle a bigger vbox bigger plow....i was told everything will fit and work good but you need this,that and this done to it.
and now its the damp axels arent rate good enough....now i need a bigger trucwhat problems is the new truck going to have..i buy used i get someone elses problems i buy new i get manufactor problems......

so yes i am pissed off


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1158854 said:


> and yes i am salty all last season and summer fall and this season i was putting this dodge ram 1500 4x4 together all new brake system (the complete system) fuel system completely new and installed 2500 suspension all around to handle a bigger vbox bigger plow....i was told everything will fit and work good but you need this,that and this done to it.
> and now its the damp axels arent rate good enough....now i need a bigger trucwhat problems is the new truck going to have..i buy used i get someone elses problems i buy new i get manufactor problems......
> 
> so yes i am pissed off


and i start asking questions and eveyone gives me mix messages and then i ask more questions and i am a dumba$$ whatever else some of you guys were calling me


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Well that is the reason I will never buy a new truck... I would rather put money into an older truck that was made to last and not the POS truck's that are being built today... 

for cryin out loud i have leaf springs on my front end and the only thing that i need to replace is the bushing's they are original and they are 20 bucks a piece to replace just havent had the cash to throw out to replace them.... being out of work suck's....

and i havent been paid yet from any of the plowing that i did do... 

I'm hoping next month or maybe at the end of this one...


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Reliable Snow and Ice;1158865 said:


> Well that is the reason I will never buy a new truck... I would rather put money into an older truck that was made to last and not the POS truck's that are being built today...
> 
> for cryin out loud i have leaf springs on my front end and the only thing that i need to replace is the bushing's they are original and they are 20 bucks a piece to replace just havent had the cash to throw out to replace them.... being out of work suck's....
> 
> and i havent been paid yet from any of the plowing that i did do...
> 
> I'm hoping next month or maybe at the end of this one...


my truck is a 95 looks alot newer 
i put a heavyer plow about 400lbs more and my truck only goes down 1/2 an inch
i put a ton of salt on my bed and she goes down about 2 inch but i also have air bags i put 30lbs of air and she stits level as all hell
i put a 7 day pay turn around on mine or i dont plow


----------



## DIRISHMAN

hey OLDDOG ya Wash your truck and polish the horns for the next storm


----------



## Bird21

I am watching the Weather Channel here in the office and I heard this report.....

Wow 10-15 FEET of Snow forecast for The Mountains out West. 6-7 Inches of rain!!!

All heading this way but don't worry I am sure it will miss us..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Bird21;1158886 said:


> I am watching the Weather Channel here in the office and I heard this report.....
> 
> Wow 10-15 FEET of Snow forecast for The Mountains out West. 6-7 Inches of rain!!!
> 
> All heading this way but don't worry I am sure it will miss us..


Bird YOU gotta call SULLIVAN heys got Skilling home number :laughing: Just kiddin sully


----------



## Bird21

California is gonna get pounded with Rain and Snow in the Mountains, I have not seen the models on where this one is going but it is gonna be huge for someone.

I will did into the models as soon as I get this monster payroll done for the guys. I feel bad for them some only having 5-6 hours, thats a meager check this close to Christmas..... Come on Snow for the kids sake!!!


----------



## swtiih

the Pineapple express will be responsible for this in California.


----------



## Bird21

Yep the Pineapple Express---- So wish it would keep all that moisture as it comes our way. Sheez 12" around here and it's a National Event could you imagine that much here....


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Bird21;1158918 said:


> Yep the Pineapple Express---- So wish it would keep all that moisture as it comes our way. Sheez 12" around here and it's a National Event could you imagine that much here....


yeah I heard them on twc mention that the other day... what is that??? doeant look like a pineapple... who came up with that??


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1158844 said:


> you want him to help fine i wasnt to sure who you were talking to but i still agreed to help you out..i never said anything about that i may need his help too...
> 
> thats not why i said that
> you where smack talking me thats why i said that


I was no smack talking, I was making fun of dodges



Reliable Snow and Ice;1158851 said:


> PBR yeah i will help you install your fuel pump.... now when you do are you going to replace the injectors and the return line's also....


Well I have the return line kit in my toolbox minus 2 caps and 4 o rings. Also if your doing the pump you might as well do the lines and injectors. When I bought the truck the owner said he had new one put in 10k ago but I do not trust that.



R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1158854 said:


> and yes i am salty all last season and summer fall and this season i was putting this dodge ram 1500 4x4 together all new brake system (the complete system) fuel system completely new and installed 2500 suspension all around to handle a bigger vbox bigger plow....i was told everything will fit and work good but you need this,that and this done to it.
> and now its the damp axels arent rate good enough....now i need a bigger trucwhat problems is the new truck going to have..i buy used i get someone elses problems i buy new i get manufactor problems......
> 
> so yes i am pissed off


Well if you have done all your work then you sound like you can tackle any problems you come across, instead of all these other guys that need to take it to the dealer.


----------



## Bird21

The "Pineapple Express" is when we have a weather system that has its origins from the Hawaiian tropics (Get it? 'Pineapple' for Hawaii? Who said weathermen don't have a sense of humor?) 

You can usually see it on a satellite photo, where the band of rainfall stretches from the Pacific Northwest all the way southwest to near Hawaii. 



These tend to be the wettest-type of storms we get around here -- bringing between 1-2" of rain per day for Seattle and much more near the mountains -- as it has an abundance of warm, tropical moisture. 

It also brings high potential for flooding, as the warm air tends to raise snow levels quite high around here. That has two compounding effects: 

1) It means precipitation falls as rain instead of snow in the mountains, increasing the run-off into the local rivers. 

2) It will also begin to melt the snow at lower mountains altitudes, adding even more liquid water into the mix. 

Pineapple Expresses usually mean wintertime temperatures in the upper 50s or warmer. I remember a December night in the mid 1990s when the temperature reached 63 degrees -- at 2 a.m.(!) -- during a Pineapple Express event.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

PabstBlueRibbon;1158925 said:


> I was no smack talking, I was making fun of dodges
> 
> Well I have the return line kit in my toolbox minus 2 caps and 4 o rings. Also if your doing the pump you might as well do the lines and injectors. When I bought the truck the owner said he had new one put in 10k ago but I do not trust that.
> 
> Well if you have done all your work then you sound like you can tackle any problems you come across, instead of all these other guys that need to take it to the dealer.


yeah and then they can pay the high labor charges of 110 bucks an hour...


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Just checked the humidity and its 81% and building at a rate of 6% an hour. Looks like we could get this "snow" the weather people are calling for.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Bird21;1158935 said:


> The "Pineapple Express" is when we have a weather system that has its origins from the Hawaiian tropics (Get it? 'Pineapple' for Hawaii? Who said weathermen don't have a sense of humor?)
> 
> You can usually see it on a satellite photo, where the band of rainfall stretches from the Pacific Northwest all the way southwest to near Hawaii.
> 
> These tend to be the wettest-type of storms we get around here -- bringing between 1-2" of rain per day for Seattle and much more near the mountains -- as it has an abundance of warm, tropical moisture.
> 
> It also brings high potential for flooding, as the warm air tends to raise snow levels quite high around here. That has two compounding effects:
> 
> 1) It means precipitation falls as rain instead of snow in the mountains, increasing the run-off into the local rivers.
> 
> 2) It will also begin to melt the snow at lower mountains altitudes, adding even more liquid water into the mix.
> 
> Pineapple Expresses usually mean wintertime temperatures in the upper 50s or warmer. I remember a December night in the mid 1990s when the temperature reached 63 degrees -- at 2 a.m.(!) -- during a Pineapple Express event.


ok that make's sense thank's for that info....


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Reliable Snow and Ice;1158937 said:


> yeah and then they can pay the high labor charges of 110 bucks an hour...


You would think that guys who can plow could fix their own stuff!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

PabstBlueRibbon;1158947 said:


> You would think that guys who can plow could fix their own stuff!


now just cause guy's can plow snow doesnt mean that they are mechanically inclined to do so.. nor does it mean that there is some thing wrong with them...


----------



## erkoehler

So a dusting on Monday?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1159144 said:


> So a dusting on Monday?


Are you thinking like me? The guesser's are calling for 3-6, give or take, on who you watch. So, does that mean a dusting to an inch? Nothing more than a salt run? Lets hope they get this one right, or at least closer than they have been!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ok just a little FYI . I have a digital indoor /outdoor temp, humidty and barometric pressure As of right now humidity level outside is 62% and pressure is 2991 as of 8.20 pm sat it has risen from 51.5% to present and pressure was 2440 as of 5.08 pm sat


----------



## erkoehler

English????


----------



## GMC99

DIRISHMAN;1159234 said:


> ok just a little FYI . I have a digital indoor /outdoor temp, humidty and barometric pressure As of right now humidity level outside is 62% and pressure is 2991 as of 8.20 pm sat it has risen from 51.5% to present and pressure was 2440 as of 5.08 pm sat


And this means what????


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

you need the humidity in the air for the snow to make it to the ground, and you if the barometric pressures drops it mean more chance for precipitation.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

okay what do they mean by tappering snow flurry


----------



## swtiih

GMC99;1159321 said:


> And this means what????


falling barometer means a storm is coming


----------



## the new boss 92

wow what a bunch on non sence i just read, hopefully this is going to be the storm of the centry this year, arent we due for a nice blizzard soon?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I haven't seen any weather. When is this storm supposed to hit? Sunday or monday?


----------



## swtiih

SullivanSeptic;1159455 said:


> I haven't seen any weather. When is this storm supposed to hit? Sunday or monday?


According to WGN
As result, computer-based snowfall estimates have surged in the Chicago area the next two weeks suggesting a cumulative foot of snow could fall here by New Year's Day. Two accumulating snow systems are targeting the city during Christmas week, one spanning Monday night and Tuesday and the second targeting the period from Wednesday night into Christmas morning.


----------



## the new boss 92

hmmm well i hope no earlier monday into tuesday will be perfect, hope i can finish the route before work or im gonna be a littlelate hope the bossman wont getmad!


----------



## the new boss 92

my truck and plow are due for another work out hopefully we get 5 inches, fluffy stuff though no heavy wet stuff!


----------



## snorider075

Maybe this is coming our way?lol

WINTER STORM WARNINGS IN EFFECT FOR PORTIONS OF THE WESTERN SLOPEPeriods of Heavy Mountain Snow In Store for the Next Several Days
A Winter Storm Warning is in place thru Midnight Tuesday night for the following areas: 

This Warning includes the cities of Columbine, Toponas, Skyway, Aspen, Vail, Snowmass, Crested, Butte, Taylor Park, Marble, Buford, Trappers Lake, Ouray, Telluride, Lake City, Silverton, Rico, and Hesperus.

Snowfall will continue, heavy at times through Tuesday evening, with the worst travel conditions occurring Sunday night and Monday with strong, gusty winds, and whiteout conditions. Some areas can expect to see accumulations of several feet of snow by the time this prolonged event ends mid-week.

Total snowfall from this system will range from TWO to FOUR FEET, with isolated amounts of up to SIX FEET. The heaviest snow is expected to fall from the top of the Grand Mesa to the Elk Mountains. Including the area surrounding Crested Butte. Southwest to west facing slopes will be prone to continuous heavy snow for the next three days.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

wow we got edited....thank you for stopping it before it got ugly


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ok guy on ch 7 8:00 AM chicago phill schwartz just said 2 to 4 starting late monday and another 2 storms for thursday into friday and friday into saturday..He also said he does not normally go out on linmb but he can say that there is a better than 90% chance of a WHITE X-MASS :bluebounc LET IT SNOW Happy plowin guys stay safe


----------



## SnowMatt13

Winter storm watches creeping this way from the northwest.
They are talking 5-7 in the watch areas, 3-5 elsewhere. The further south, the less.
Still looks like Chicago could get 2-3.

So in translation, it's either time to issue a heavy snow warning or a chance of flurries warning.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SnowMatt13;1159644 said:


> Winter storm watches creeping this way from the northwest.
> They are talking 5-7 in the watch areas, 3-5 elsewhere. The further south, the less.
> Still looks like Chicago could get 2-3.
> 
> So in translation, it's either time to issue a heavy snow warning or a chance of flurries warning.


Hey SnowMatt Yes on the weather this morning he did say up norh meaning from chicago more sugnificant snows are most likelyThumbs Up


----------



## SnowMatt13

Time will tell like always, models are more certain with this track over the "blizzard" last weekend. Actually we did get about 3.5 at the border last weekend, but by the time the wind stopped it was in Kentucky somewhere......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

As of now it sounds like a 2-4 incher city and north and more of a 1-3 incher for us south siders. Not huge, but it will put some money in our pockets. Still a long way out but Thursday night into Friday is looking like a 2-4 inch snow for the area. This came from a buddy who gets reports from Weather Tap and another website he pays for. Thumbs Up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1159591 said:


> wow we got edited....thank you for stopping it before it got ugly


Went for dinner with the wife. It looks like I missed something?


----------



## the new boss 92

well hopefully this come our way, going to do plugs and wires in my truck, hasnt benn running the greatest latly!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1159707 said:


> Went for dinner with the wife. It looks like I missed something?


nothing...............that's what u get when u rather go out with your wife and have a good time then stay here and follow the soaps....

to tell the truce, i haven't looked since last night, but some post's got cut and the "weather non weather chat" got moved


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

DIRISHMAN;1159640 said:


> ok guy on ch 7 8:00 AM chicago phill schwartz just said 2 to 4 starting late monday and another 2 storms for thursday into friday and friday into saturday..He also said he does not normally go out on linmb but he can say that there is a better than 90% chance of a WHITE X-MASS :bluebounc LET IT SNOW Happy plowin guys stay safe


Well if its gonna be a 4 day storm it looks like a lot of us will have a green xmas


----------



## the new boss 92

i see no sleep in my future, work work work all week long, punch the clock dusk till dawn. lol good song i just heard


----------



## SullivanSeptic

the new boss 92;1159782 said:


> i see no sleep in my future, work work work all week long, punch the clock dusk till dawn. lol good song i just heard


Wrk, work work! Gotta love it. I love to work. That means I'm making money.


----------



## nevrnf

It better storm. I detailed the outside of the old 99. 1st wax its ever seen. Took 4 hours with the buffer and compound to get it to be red again. I got a buddy to paint the tailgate so it 's not white any more. I also installed the 05 Harley headlights and the 08 tail lights. All the Hide a way srobes are removed. Truck has not looked this good since it was new and i have owned it for 4 years


----------



## the new boss 92

i know what you mean sully, i just can wait till spring the anticipation of getting a new rig is killing me. i saw couple good deals and im resisting till spring when i know there will be more out there!


----------



## WilliamOak

nevrnf;1159803 said:


> It better storm. I detailed the outside of the old 99. 1st wax its ever seen. Took 4 hours with the buffer and compound to get it to be red again. I got a buddy to paint the tailgate so it 's not white any more. I also installed the 05 Harley headlights and the 08 tail lights. All the Hide a way srobes are removed. Truck has not looked this good since it was new and i have owned it for 4 years


Damn with all that elbow grease shes good for another 10 years of work! lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

the new boss 92;1159808 said:


> i know what you mean sully, i just can wait till spring the anticipation of getting a new rig is killing me. i saw couple good deals and im resisting till spring when i know there will be more out there!


I'll sell you mine right now. I promise I don't over work my stuff.Thumbs Up Actually my truck runs great. Can't complain. Shes a work horse


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1159857 said:


> I'll sell you mine right now. I promise I don't over work my stuff.Thumbs Up Actually my truck runs great. Can't complain. Shes a work horse


His truck is without a doubt a animal. I will actually consider by a diesel, after driving sully's But realisiticy, I won't be able to afford a new or even slightly used for about 20-25 years!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I never said i could afford mine eather!:laughing: I just give them this little plastic card out of my wallet and they give me a truck. I cant belive it. They don't even keep the card. Its like it free!ussmileyflag


----------



## erkoehler

Hopefully nothing major wrong with my f250, should get an answer tomorrow morning.


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1159891 said:


> Hopefully nothing major wrong with my f250, should get an answer tomorrow morning.


How many miles does it have? Anything engine related is good to 100k


----------



## Bird21

We will plow this week... 

Ek--- What went wrong with the Ford... 

Heading to Lemont for the first of 4 Christmas Events..


----------



## swtiih

PabstBlueRibbon;1159748 said:


> Well if its gonna be a 4 day storm it looks like a lot of us will have a green xmas


Cha ching cha ching


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Bird21;1159902 said:


> We will plow this week...
> 
> Ek--- What went wrong with the Ford...
> 
> Heading to Lemont for the first of 4 Christmas Events..


Lemont eh? I'm there all the time. Do a lot of work there. Welcome


----------



## ultimate plow

erkoehler;1159891 said:


> Hopefully nothing major wrong with my f250, should get an answer tomorrow morning.


Whats symtoms were you experiencing?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1159891 said:


> Hopefully nothing major wrong with my f250, should get an answer tomorrow morning.


I hope not only that you hear from your wrench tomorrow, but also that it is a simple fix. Your gonna need it back tomorrow night at the earliest!


----------



## tls22

looks like it might be a busy week for you guys....


----------



## erkoehler

Check engine light, no idea why. Full fuel with cap tight and all gauges looked in normal ranges.


----------



## tls22

erkoehler;1160080 said:


> Check engine light, no idea why. Full fuel with cap tight and all gauges looked in normal ranges.


Sometimes they just pop on for no reason at all Eric....i would not stress about it........


----------



## tls22

My forcast for the area is 2-4 starting monday night/late into tuesday mid-day...prob ending as a brief period of frz rain


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1160080 said:


> Check engine light, no idea why. Full fuel with cap tight and all gauges looked in normal ranges.


Most likely egr valve. That's what mine did. Still ran fine but that's the code I pulled so all under warranty. As soon as you hit 100k egr delete. Countin down the days til I do mine. 10k left and bye bye egr


----------



## erkoehler

I have 111k but warranty till 150k.

How much is egr delete?


----------



## metallihockey88

Oh that's good. Think the kits are about 300 plus install which isn't easy for a first timer or new to diesel person. I'm havin pabst do mine as he's done a few already and I know nevrnf is a big diesel performance guy so maybe shoot him a pm


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

metallihockey88;1160156 said:


> Oh that's good. Think the kits are about 300 plus install which isn't easy for a first timer or new to diesel person. I'm havin pabst do mine as he's done a few already and I know nevrnf is a big diesel performance guy so maybe shoot him a pm


DPF delete should be in that too, however that will have to go to my buddies barn I think.


----------



## stroker79

Yeah Eric talk to Tony (nvfnf), he does plenty of those plus his shop is right next to yours, literally.


----------



## the new boss 92

PabstBlueRibbon;1160213 said:


> DPF delete should be in that too, however that will have to go to my buddies barn I think.


on side of its flanged on the fordslike eriks, the other side of it should use a band style clampif im not mistaken. about a hour project.


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;1160221 said:


> Yeah Eric talk to Tony (nvfnf), he does plenty of those plus his shop is right next to yours, literally.


Name of shop?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

the new boss 92;1160234 said:


> on side of its flanged on the fordslike eriks, the other side of it should use a band style clampif im not mistaken. about a hour project.


barn has a fit and makes that job really easy.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Where is everyone getting this White Christmas forecast? I see nothing on accuwether or weather underground.


----------



## REAPER

tls22;1160064 said:


> looks like it might be a busy week for you guys....


I am sure hoping for this forecast! :redbounce

Got everything washed and even vacuumed out the front floor and re-filled the windshield washer fluid and checked fluid levels. 

Also would like to get some more hours this December before the new year starts. payup

Hope you all over on the East side of the country get some white flakes as well!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

erkoehler;1160241 said:


> Name of shop?


vehicle peformance specialities, something like that. Its in the same building as Ram Automotive. Lake in the Hills


----------



## WilliamOak

I third the Tony recommendation!
It's vehicle performance solutions I believe


----------



## 1olddogtwo

*not looking so good for inch's*

Monday night and tuesday...we will issue a winter storm advisory
for monday night from midnight to 9 am tuesday morning. The
surface temperature and soundings show that there may be many
supercooled droplets. So we expect the snow will occur but there
may be areas of freezing drizzle. It is because of the freezing
drizzle and snow mixture that we will issue the advisory. Because
of the temperature forecast monday night. We may have to adjust
the snow accumulation forecast. We will have to wait for another
run of the models for a better handle of snow amounts. Our local
wrf has good micro physics but we will have to wait for the 00 utc
run and 06 runs. Besides the isentropic lift...model omega
performance can be judged from the potential vorticity and 300 mb
jet dynamics.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah, what just said!!!


----------



## REAPER

WilliamOak;1025517 said:


> Oh god. 3311 needs to start the thread, he always has. we are doomed!!!!!!


What's that saying about "truer words spoken"? We all shoulda waited for 3311 to open the thread. Thumbs Up



scottL;1053349 said:


> ????


Where you at man with your weather predictions???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

3311, its not to late.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Boy do i wish this could just stay a thread for the Guy's that live in chicago...


----------



## dieseld

PabstBlueRibbon;1160213 said:


> DPF delete should be in that too, however that will have to go to my buddies barn I think.


Good luck wit your truck EK, but be caareful how much you advice you take here as this quote is totally ridiculous, considering you do not even have a DPF.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Removing any type of DPF and or EGR will let a diesel engine run like it should...

only reason they are there is because of the EPA and their so called wisdom....


----------



## erkoehler

dieseld;1160416 said:


> Good luck wit your truck EK, but be caareful how much you advice you take here as this quote is totally ridiculous, considering you do not even have a DPF.


I am staying stock for as long as possible. Reliability is more important than performance.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

erkoehler;1160438 said:


> I am staying stock for as long as possible. Reliability is more important than performance.


what year is your truck and what engine do you have in it?


----------



## Bartlett_2

I'm looking forward to pushing some snow tomorrow night! I'd like to send out some more invoices before the year's end... Isn't it officially winter tomorrow? :bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

dieseld;1160416 said:


> Good luck wit your truck EK, but be caareful how much you advice you take here as this quote is totally ridiculous, considering you do not even have a DPF.


How is this quote ridiculous? 6.0's have a diesel particulate filter. and that comment was directed towards Metal Hockey


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Bartlett_2;1160446 said:


> I'm looking forward to pushing some snow tomorrow night! I'd like to send out some more invoices before the year's end... Isn't it officially winter tomorrow? :bluebounc:bluebounc


I'm pretty sure the first day of winter is the 21st officially

but no reason to get excited their will be no snow to push... just salt run's for those who salt


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1160438 said:


> I am staying stock for as long as possible. Reliability is more important than performance.


Egr delete will restore all reliability in that motor. That's why I'm doin the delete, intake, and exhaust. No tuner as it has plenty of power and I need to rely on it more then I need to have fun. An egr delete is a must as it is the cause of 90% of the problems with this motor. Its an awesome reliable motor without it


----------



## erkoehler

Reliable Snow and Ice;1160441 said:


> what year is your truck and what engine do you have in it?


2006 and 6.0 diesel


----------



## WilliamOak

Reliable Snow and Ice;1160376 said:


> Boy do i wish this could just stay a thread for the Guy's that live in chicago...


Explain....


----------



## dieseld

PabstBlueRibbon;1160451 said:


> How is this quote ridiculous? 6.0's have a diesel particulate filter. and that comment was directed towards Metal Hockey


Again, as I said, be careful of advice here. 6.0L motors do not have a DPF, as I said before. But I am not a mechanic.


----------



## Bartlett_2

Reliable Snow and Ice;1160452 said:


> I'm pretty sure the first day of winter is the 21st officially
> 
> but no reason to get excited their will be no snow to push... just salt run's for those who salt


Am I missing something? I thought we had a chance of snow, tapering off to some freezing rain? Either way, I salt, but I want to push some damn snow. Only real push I has yet was the 12/4 snow...


----------



## ERWbuilders

i got a bullydog downloader and outlook for a 6.0 with the 240hp crazy larry on it...EGR delete is the way to go. No more spiking of the coolant temp, no more coolant overflowing, better mpg, more torque smoother running engine. No particulate filter on the 6.0 motor. Get rid of the muffler and cat and sweeeeet talk about 24mpg


----------



## ERWbuilders

oh yea...bullydog is forsale for $300


----------



## tls22

Winnebago-boone-mchenry-lake il-ogle-lee-de kalb-kane-dupage-cook-
la salle-kendall-grundy-will-kankakee-livingston-iroquois-ford-
lake in-porter-newton-jasper-benton-
including the cities of...rockford...belvidere...woodstock...
Waukegan...oregon...dixon...dekalb...aurora...wheaton...chicago...
Ottawa...oswego...morris...joliet...kankakee...pontiac...
Watseka...paxton...gary...valparaiso...morocco...rensselaer...
Fowler
537 pm cst sun dec 19 2010 /637 pm est sun dec 19 2010/

...winter weather advisory remains in effect from midnight cst
/1 am est/ monday night to 9 am cst /10 am est/ tuesday...

A winter weather advisory remains in effect from midnight cst
/1 am est/ monday night to 9 am cst /10 am est/ tuesday.

* timing...the snow will begin late monday afternoon and evening.
After midnight monday night...there is the potential for areas
of freezing drizzle.

* accumulations...snow accumulation will range from 1 to 3 inches.
In addition...there is the potential for light ice accumulations


----------



## erkoehler

ERWbuilders;1160500 said:


> i got a bullydog downloader and outlook for a 6.0 with the 240hp crazy larry on it...EGR delete is the way to go. No more spiking of the coolant temp, no more coolant overflowing, better mpg, more torque smoother running engine. No particulate filter on the 6.0 motor. Get rid of the muffler and cat and sweeeeet talk about 24mpg


How loud?????


----------



## WilliamOak

EK- youtube it or hit up Ultimate plow and I'm sure there's others on here with turbo back exhausts on 6.0's. Easiest to hear it in person and decide, I'm sure "loud" means something different to everyone.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

tls22;1160505 said:


> Winnebago-boone-mchenry-lake il-ogle-lee-de kalb-kane-dupage-cook-
> la salle-kendall-grundy-will-kankakee-livingston-iroquois-ford-
> lake in-porter-newton-jasper-benton-
> including the cities of...rockford...belvidere...woodstock...
> Waukegan...oregon...dixon...dekalb...aurora...wheaton...chicago...
> Ottawa...oswego...morris...joliet...kankakee...pontiac...
> Watseka...paxton...gary...valparaiso...morocco...rensselaer...
> Fowler
> 537 pm cst sun dec 19 2010 /637 pm est sun dec 19 2010/
> 
> ...winter weather advisory remains in effect from midnight cst
> /1 am est/ monday night to 9 am cst /10 am est/ tuesday...
> 
> A winter weather advisory remains in effect from midnight cst
> /1 am est/ monday night to 9 am cst /10 am est/ tuesday.
> 
> * timing...the snow will begin late monday afternoon and evening.
> After midnight monday night...there is the potential for areas
> of freezing drizzle.
> 
> * accumulations...snow accumulation will range from 1 to 3 inches.
> In addition...there is the potential for light ice accumulations


thank's for your input but we can get our own reports from guy's who live in the state of illinois.... don't need reports from 800 miles away


----------



## REAPER

Reliable Snow and Ice;1160535 said:


> thank's for your input but we can get our own reports from guy's who live in the state of illinois.... don't need reports from 800 miles away


Hey newb, hows bout you show some respect for board elders! :realmad:

I happen to look for Tim's forecast as he is a weather ENTHUSIAST, is pretty much dead on and at least knows what he speaks of!!! :yow!:


----------



## erkoehler

Reliable Snow and Ice;1160535 said:


> thank's for your input but we can get our own reports from guy's who live in the state of illinois.... don't need reports from 800 miles away


Speak for yourself, I along with many others appreciate his insight and updates.


----------



## erkoehler

REAPER;1160542 said:


> Hey newb, hows bout you show some respect for board elders! :realmad:
> 
> I happen to look for Tim's forecast as he is a weather ENTHUSIAST, is pretty much dead on and at least knows what he speaks of!!! :yow!:


Agreed!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

erkoehler;1160459 said:


> 2006 and 6.0 diesel


find a programer and get rid of the EGR program. your engine will run like it was designed to run... again EGR,DPF, and the new systems that require Diesel Exhaust Fluid are garbage... they will choke and cause the engine to run like crap or cost you more money to run a Diesel Engine... BTW.... DEF is now at almost 5.50 a gallon. I feel sorry for the guy's who own the trucks with them on them


----------



## WilliamOak

Reliable Snow and Ice;1160535 said:


> thank's for your input but we can get our own reports from guy's who live in the state of illinois.... don't need reports from 800 miles away


I'll take Tim's input over yours all day every day. And I'm not alone.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Reliable Snow and Ice;1160535 said:


> thank's for your input but we can get our own reports from guy's who live in the state of illinois.... don't need reports from 800 miles away


Whoa!!! Speak for yourself man. A lot of us like his input. And we actually respect it too.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

REAPER;1160542 said:


> Hey newb, hows bout you show some respect for board elders! :realmad:
> 
> I happen to look for Tim's forecast as he is a weather ENTHUSIAST, is pretty much dead on and at least knows what he speaks of!!! :yow!:


I will show respect when it is given to me..... until then sorry not going to happen...


----------



## SnowMatt13

Welcome to the Chicagoland Bu//****ting section......

I second the motion for a new weather thread.


----------



## snowguys

erkoehler;1160544 said:


> Speak for yourself, I along with many others appreciate his insight and updates.


i would have to say x2


----------



## WilliamOak

Reliable Snow and Ice;1160557 said:


> I will show respect when it is given to me..... until then sorry not going to happen...


Respect is earned, and Tim has done more than enough to earn the respect of any member on this board including myself.


----------



## erkoehler

We need snow, pictures, and more snow!


----------



## snowguys

SnowMatt13;1160568 said:


> Welcome to the Chicagoland Bu//****ting section......
> 
> I second the motion for a new weather thread.


 yea i would say this thread has got way out of hand


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

so let me get this straight.... i answer post's about topic's other than weather and i get jumped on like a naked prom queen and insulted on top of that... 

and when i have rebuttal comments and post them they are removed by the sysop.

and now I'm getting grief for telling some one to post reports in his own state thread....

and his reports are dead on huh... they sure look like the same reports that are coming off weather reporting site's.... 

did i miss some thing???? is he a swamie and can see into the future?????


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Thank you Tim. As always your reports are very appreciated. We ALL look forward to any updates that you may have tomorrow on this pending snow. Hoping for more snow than freezing drizzle!:waving:
Don't listen to those that don't respect you. There not worth it!


----------



## tls22

Reliable Snow and Ice;1160452 said:


> I'm pretty sure the first day of winter is the 21st officially
> 
> but no reason to get excited their will be no snow to push... just salt run's for those who salt





Reliable Snow and Ice;1157919 said:


> I've been following the radar and the jet stream for the past few day's don't know what skilling is talking about.... there is no way we are going to get the amount of snow that he is talking about....
> we will get some flurries on saturday and some lingering into sunday morning and as for the storm called for monday/tuesday there will be some snow little over a dusting but not the 3 inch's plus he talking about.....
> 
> and he call's him self a weather man.... I think he has lost his touch and is relying on the computer to make the call's for him....
> 
> just my 2 cent's.....
> 
> read the weather pattern's look at the jet stream will tell you all you want to know....





Reliable Snow and Ice;1157922 said:


> sorry but that model is crap... were not going to get that...





tls22;1157977 said:


> That has absolutely nothing to do with it.....please just stop......And what crete posted is not a model, thats a forecast from John D. And what u posted is not a model either....its showing probabilities of snow and ice.......like a travel advisory map.....
> 
> IDK what happen to this thread...it has been real good in the past...but it seems like a few of the guys have gone and left, and we are left with MR weatherman and rjs





Reliable Snow and Ice;1160535 said:


> thank's for your input but we can get our own reports from guy's who live in the state of illinois.... don't need reports from 800 miles away


Yes ur past posts scream intelligence and success being that ur from the local area......Im sorry you feel that im dis-respecting you, its not that im just correcting you. You have some pretty off the wall post, and i think you about to bring a knife to a gun fight.


----------



## snorider075

Reliable Snow and Ice;1160535 said:


> thank's for your input but we can get our own reports from guy's who live in the state of illinois.... don't need reports from 800 miles away


wow! im new myself on this site and my mouth dropped when i saw this post. Tim keep it coming sir. I think this guy may need some .


----------



## tls22

REAPER;1160542 said:


> Hey newb, hows bout you show some respect for board elders! :realmad:
> 
> I happen to look for Tim's forecast as he is a weather ENTHUSIAST, is pretty much dead on and at least knows what he speaks of!!! :y!:





erkoehler;1160544 said:


> Speak for yourself, I along with many others appreciate his insight and updates.





WilliamOak;1160551 said:


> I'll take Tim's input over yours all day every day. And I'm not alone.





SullivanSeptic;1160554 said:


> Whoa!!! Speak for yourself man. A lot of us like his input. And we actually respect it too.





snowguys;1160569 said:


> i would have to say x2





WilliamOak;1160570 said:


> Respect is earned, and Tim has done more than enough to earn the respect of any member on this board including myself.





Pushin 2 Please;1160582 said:


> Thank you Tim. As always your reports are very appreciated. We ALL look forward to any updates that you may have tomorrow on this pending snow. Hoping for more snow than freezing drizzle!:waving:
> Don't listen to those that don't respect you. There not worth it!





snorider075;1160592 said:


> wow! im new myself on this site and my mouth dropped when i saw this post. Tim keep it coming sir. I think this guy may need some .


Thanks guys...that really means alot.

Reliable im pretty sure i gave a forcast a few pages back, yet you seem that you cant comprehend this. I have been on this site a very long time, and guys like you have short stays. I would either put me on ignore or prepare to have a short stay.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

tls22;1160604 said:


> Thanks guys...that really means alot.
> 
> Reliable im pretty sure i gave a forcast a few pages back, yet you seem that you cant comprehend this. I have been on this site a very long time, and guys like you have short stays. I would either put me on ignore or prepare to have a short stay.


I dont post much, I do alot of reading, but I gotta say, Tims posts/weather reports are the ones I look forward to reading.

Thanks Tim! Keep up the good work.


----------



## metallihockey88

alright this is gettin a little out a hand. reliable you need to relax a little. tim's been on here for a while and definately has a lot of respect and friends on here as he should. never seen him bash anyone for no reason or be anything other then helpful. not to mention i look forward to his reports more then anything on this thread, even more then the skilling updates. when it comes to the weather he rreally knows his stuff (impossible ot be perfect) but hes usually right on and goes as far as telling us how things are gonna play out and where to expect variances in snowfall which is pretty cool in my book. he doesnt get much snow by him and takes the time out of his days to look at the stuff for us and give us reports casue he enjoys doing it. you have some helpful stuff to say but need to let some stupid remarks go as your newer here ( as am i ) and you need ot build a rep and get some respect which your not helping. as you see the main guys on here are all buddies and defiantely respect and dont bash eachother. just some food for thought.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

metallihockey88;1160617 said:


> alright this is gettin a little out a hand. reliable you need to relax a little. tim's been on here for a while and definately has a lot of respect and friends on here as he should. never seen him bash anyone for no reason or be anything other then helpful. not to mention i look forward to his reports more then anything on this thread, even more then the skilling updates. when it comes to the weather he rreally knows his stuff (impossible ot be perfect) but hes usually right on and goes as far as telling us how things are gonna play out and where to expect variances in snowfall which is pretty cool in my book. he doesnt get much snow by him and takes the time out of his days to look at the stuff for us and give us reports casue he enjoys doing it. you have some helpful stuff to say but need to let some stupid remarks go as your newer here ( as am i ) and you need ot build a rep and get some respect which your not helping. as you see the main guys on here are all buddies and defiantely respect and dont bash eachother. just some food for thought.


Well said, Eric. Why bash a guy who is giving us knowledge of our weather? Who also has a track record of being accurate. What do I know, I'm also a newer member?


----------



## tls22

metallihockey88;1160617 said:


> alright this is gettin a little out a hand. reliable you need to relax a little. tim's been on here for a while and definately has a lot of respect and friends on here as he should. never seen him bash anyone for no reason or be anything other then helpful. not to mention i look forward to his reports more then anything on this thread, even more then the skilling updates. when it comes to the weather he rreally knows his stuff (impossible ot be perfect) but hes usually right on and goes as far as telling us how things are gonna play out and where to expect variances in snowfall which is pretty cool in my book. he doesnt get much snow by him and takes the time out of his days to look at the stuff for us and give us reports casue he enjoys doing it. you have some helpful stuff to say but need to let some stupid remarks go as your newer here ( as am i ) and you need ot build a rep and get some respect which your not helping. as you see the main guys on here are all buddies and defiantely respect and dont bash eachother. just some food for thought.





DistinctiveDave;1160614 said:


> I dont post much, I do alot of reading, but I gotta say, Tims posts/weather reports are the ones I look forward to reading.
> 
> Thanks Tim! Keep up the good work.


Thanks so much guys.......im glad you appreciate my post and that makes me feel great. I cant say all of my 3800 where great, but i started off learning the ways of the board. Have a great holiday guys...wish for lots of snow for all of us


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

wow we arent talking about weather


----------



## tls22

Thanks for all the pm's also guys...you all really showed ur support.



Still like my call of 2-4 for the area. It will end as some frz drizzel/rain. Might have to move my start time up a bit to monday evening, but not ready to pull the triggeron that yet


----------



## tls22

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1160634 said:


> wow we arent talking about weather


No we are talking about how i been predicting the weather in these threads for the last 4 years............is that okay with you?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

looks like we arent getting our first snow flake till 11am

btw i am looking for a new truck dont know which one yet but it has to handle the vbox 1.5 or 2 yarder and my lotpro plow


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

tls22;1160645 said:


> No we are talking about how i been predicting the weather in these threads for the last 4 years............is that okay with you?


do i know you 
who are you oowwww a nobody
dont ask me anything 
dont want to know you 
will never help you out
leave me alone


----------



## dlcs

Wow guys can't we all just get along? If Tim wants to predict the weather, fine with me. I enjoy his posts. We all have a intrest in the waether, so lets help one another out.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Well I can not find the bashing I was given by tls seeing it was also removed by the sysop..

I didnt start this bashing thing but I'm not going to just sit here and be bashed for thing's that I have no control over.... nor did I start sure I'm wrong for saying what I said about staying in your own state thread.... for that I'm sorry...

and for what I have stated in past post's about weather thing's I'm standing behind them...

if I'm wrong then I'm wrong if I'm right then I'm right what will I get or lose a cookie either way... are the weather police going to come kick my dog for posting FORECAST MODELS and saying that they are wrong....

this all started because the talk in the thread went other place's then weather... hummm turck's blade's being broken truck's that need diesel programers. new truck's old truck's 

and for making comments I was Bashed and in no way shape for form did I have it coming 

All I did is stand up for my self nothing more nothing less.....

I have never bashed any one other then skilling but I'm guessing he will not lose any sleep over it or even see it for that matter....


----------



## tls22

dlcs;1160661 said:


> Wow guys can't we all just get along? If Tim wants to predict the weather, fine with me. I enjoy his posts. We all have a intrest in the waether, so lets help one another out.


Thanks so much


----------



## snorider075

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1160654 said:


> do i know you
> who are you oowwww a nobody
> dont ask me anything
> dont want to know you
> will never help you out
> leave me alone


WTF? Tim what do you think about later on this week?


----------



## tls22

Reliable Snow and Ice;1160666 said:


> Well I can not find the bashing I was given by tls seeing it was also removed by the sysop..
> 
> I didnt start this bashing thing but I'm not going to just sit here and be bashed for thing's that I have no control over.... nor did I start sure I'm wrong for saying what I said about staying in your own state thread.... for that I'm sorry...
> 
> and for what I have stated in past post's about weather thing's I'm standing behind them...
> 
> if I'm wrong then I'm wrong if I'm right then I'm right what will I get or lose a cookie either way...
> 
> this all started because the talk in the thread went other place's then weather... hummm *turck's blade's being broken truck's that need diesel programers. new truck's old truck's *and for making comments I was Bashed and in no way shape for form did I have it coming
> 
> All I did is stand up for my self nothing more nothing less.....
> 
> I have never bashed any one other then skilling but I'm guessing he will not lose any sleep over it or even see it for that matter....


You and RJS seem to have a hard time understanding the concept of this thread. I will post some links so you can un derstand better.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=62440

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=62440

These threads where top notch and had some of the best guys to ever push the white stuff. Getting a bit ot is fine, but you and rjs post where getting way offtopic and derailing the thread. There is a truck repair section, plow repair section, what type of truck section on the site. There is a reason why this has been one of the best threads on this site, you two really have driven it to the ground. For two new guys its better to read first to see how things have been done.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

NOAA only has my area for an inch of snow. I'm not liking the way this is coming or NOT coming together. Temps above freezing around 4 AM Tuesday. I sure would love to more pushes before Christmas!


----------



## tls22

snorider075;1160672 said:


> WTF? Tim what do you think about later on this week?


Well it def going to be a impressive storm, its basically a bowling ball of energy going west to east. It will all depend on how much downstream ridging we get for it to come north a bit. Its 5 days out so no forcast will be accurate......there is def potential and hope it works out.


----------



## ERWbuilders

erkoehler;1160513 said:


> How loud?????


its not too loud. Stock it sounds really good n deep tone with a 3inch down and a 5 inch pipe 6 inch tip. With the tuner on 240hp its loud as hell, sounds like a truck running right off the headers but diesel tone! With a stock pipe its not worth it because it will soot up the variable viens in the turbo if it doesnt flow freely


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Tim I have the same amount of respect towards you and the older guys on here that know there stuff. You are in the same lines as B&B some of these young guys don't get your background. Keep it coming man. I love you up dates.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Anyone with weather information for our area is much appretiated,..it doesnt matter where your from my .02


----------



## tls22

R&R Yard Design;1160715 said:


> Tim I have the same amount of respect towards you and the older guys on here that know there stuff. You are in the same lines as B&B some of these young guys don't get your background. Keep it coming man. I love you up dates.


Wow thanks R&R.....thats real nice of you. To be compared to someone as good as B&B 
is a honor......i feel he is def alot more informative to everyone on this site....but i thankyou for the comparison



ERWbuilders;1160717 said:


> Anyone with weather information for our area is much appretiated,..it doesnt matter where your from my .02


Thanks man


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hey tim, this is a free country the last time I checked and this is a weather fourm so please post up. My record has been crap this year so if u can called I can respect that.


----------



## ERWbuilders

WGN White Christmas!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm done getting all worked up about the snow, everything keeps going north. This is the 3rd one to go bust and who knows about xmas or after. And I just lost power in my house......wtf it will that forever for comed to come out. Tim when will the power come back on LOL


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*wow*



tls22;1160691 said:


> You and RJS seem to have a hard time understanding the concept of this thread. I will post some links so you can un derstand better.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=62440
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=62440
> 
> These threads where top notch and had some of the best guys to ever push the white stuff. Getting a bit ot is fine, but you and rjs post where getting way offtopic and derailing the thread. There is a truck repair section, plow repair section, what type of truck section on the site. There is a reason why this has been one of the best threads on this site, you two really have driven it to the ground. For two new guys its better to read first to see how things have been done.


you dont know me and the past post you bashed me around for that i told dont even talk to me or talk about me also i came to this site for knowledge from people who have more time in this than me also i came in today to find out about the weather and no one was talking about the weather only about there trucks....i dont care who you think you are but i dont like you bashing me or anyone else if you dont like how this thread is going you could always start your own as for the rest i respect yous and what yous have to say ..i am glad i goined sima
seems like there is only kids in here


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

i looked at those threads you posted tls and is like this one without pis of trucks talking about weather and their trucks


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

tls22;1160691 said:


> You and RJS seem to have a hard time understanding the concept of this thread. I will post some links so you can un derstand better.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=62440
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=62440
> 
> These threads where top notch and had some of the best guys to ever push the white stuff. Getting a bit ot is fine, but you and rjs post where getting way offtopic and derailing the thread. There is a truck repair section, plow repair section, what type of truck section on the site. There is a reason why this has been one of the best threads on this site, you two really have driven it to the ground. For two new guys its better to read first to see how things have been done.


WOW I said I was sorry for the rude comment I made and here I just keep getting told what I should or shouldnt do....

is any one the truck talk mine????? My Vehicle???? except the one where I asked for help but then didnt need it

And I guess having been pushing snow now that it's my 16th year yeah I don't know ****....


----------



## 84deisel

Well I think for me as an elder member , Tim has given some excellent info over the years. I take all the info and average it out and it helps me get my trucks and equipment out on time.I am not a 1 truck operation (no disrespect to anyone) and the reports from around the area help me and my company get the job done.This is the northern Illinois/Chicago forum so if you want a Chicago thread , start one. I don't post much because there seems to be a lack of maturity amongst the junior members.


----------



## stroker79

Hey tim don't listen to the pro spellers and nay sayers. I appreciate your weather posts and mostly
The only reason I still come by the site, to read what you have to say about the weather. You're awesome even though you dont call me anymore. I must not be good enough since I don't plow anymore lol.


----------



## WilliamOak

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1160780 said:


> you dont know me and the past post you bashed me around for that i told dont even talk to me or talk about me also i came to this site for knowledge from people who have more time in this than me also i came in today to find out about the weather and no one was talking about the weather only about there trucks....i dont care who you think you are but i dont like you bashing me or anyone else if you dont like how this thread is going you could always start your own as for the rest i respect yous and what yous have to say ..i am glad i goined sima
> seems like there is only kids in here


If it's knowledge you're after close your mouth and open your ears or even open a book, a grammar one preferably. Nobody's perfect but man please put some damn periods in and add a comma or two while you're at it, I feel embarrassed for you reading some of your posts. You don't come on here and automatically get respect, just not how it goes. A lot of the more experienced guys (who mind you, don't post a ton) came on here to give you advice on your truck situation, we're all here to help but only if you're here to learn. They're also not gonna plan out every decision for you, do some research and come to your own conclusions because at the end of the day the only person you have to answer to is the one staring right back at you in that mirror.

You have to realize there is a pecking order here just like anywhere in the world and a good way to ensure your spot at the bottom is taking shots at the top. Either buck up or get out big guy, and I dont think anyone cares what damn gps you have....


----------



## WilliamOak

Oh and I think if you ever get your pansy ass here Tim that a few guys would have a few  waiting for you, but not me because I have never had  and am oh so anxious to see what it's like ussmileyflag


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Local Text Forecast for 
Chicago, IL 

Dec 19 Tonight 
Partly cloudy skies early will give way to cloudy skies late. Low near 15F. Winds WSW at 5 to 10 mph. 
Dec 20 Tomorrow 
Lowering and thickening clouds. A steady snow developing as the day wears on. High 31F. Winds ESE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of snow 70%. Snow accumulations less than one inch. 
Dec 20 Tomorrow night 
Cloudy with snow. Patchy freezing drizzle possible late. Low 29F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of snow 90%. Snow accumulating 2 to 4 inches. 
Dec 21 Tuesday 
Morning snow showers. Highs in the mid 30s and lows in the mid 20s. 
Dec 22 Wednesday 
Morning clouds followed by afternoon sun. Highs in the low 30s and lows in the low 20s. 
Dec 23 Thursday 
Mostly Cloudy. Highs in the low 30s and lows in the mid 20s. 
Dec 24 Friday 
Snow showers possible. Highs in the low 30s and lows in the low 20s. 
Dec 25 Saturday 
Windy, snow showers possible. Highs in the upper 20s and lows in the mid teens. 
Dec 26 Sunday 
Snow showers. Highs in the low 20s and lows in the mid teens. 
Dec 27 Monday 
A few snow showers. Highs in the mid 20s and lows in the upper teens. 
Dec 28 Tuesday 
Snow showers at times. Highs in the upper 20s and lows in the mid teens.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

WilliamOak;1160819 said:


> Oh and I think if you ever get your pansy ass here Tim that a few guys would have a few  waiting for you, but not me because I have never had  and am oh so anxious to see what it's like ussmileyflag


who care about that............ i didnt know you have to join your gang to be in here .....
and i dont care if you guys are in a click
i had no problems untill i asked for advice now i know yous dont wanna give any unless i am part of the kool crew...yous act like you or tim ect.. started this thread


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

forget the weather predictions time to take matters into our own hands....

who want's to chip in on this baby
http://cgi.ebay.com/Ultimate-Snow-G...ultDomain_0&hash=item3a616c4fb0#ht_915wt_1141


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Old dog. Let me know if you need anything. I know how you feel. We have a water main bust 2 block away.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

for the love of christ almighty ... ENOUGH..... done case closed


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ok guys I am a newbee also .I was on this site last year and everyone was awsome including TLS /TIM & BB as well .Last season I had a Little different Name on here but when I lost my house in july of this year my computer got put away and then when I tried to come back it kept kickin me off till I spoke to Mike D whom Staightened it all out.. Any way it really is a shame that we have been in a PI$$$ING match and ther is really no reason for all of this IMO. First and formost I respect everyone on here and there oppinions on the weather input. After reading all the post on the predictions going on here we all want the best prediction as possible wether it is BB<TLS RSI ,EKOHLER<SULLIVAN, OLDOGG ect.ect.I cosider these all valuble assest and useful tools to do the job we alll are here to DO. (PLOW SNOW AND MAKE SOME MONEY )... Ok next we all say stuff sometimes Irrelavent to what the thread is for which IMO is ok, just don't keep it up and when people on here are nice enough to try and help you and you do not comprehend this you need to take step back and reread what was told to you and move on. Everyone on here has aksed ,hay how are you doin ,is your truck fixed can I help you fix it ,Ill be over later to help with your truck,house, happy bday plow,ect ect. That is all ok ,like everyone says. But as the thread states weather 2010/2011 seaon and that is what it means.Look i know it has been a little dry out as far as snow fall is concerned but it will happen and there is no reasom for anyone to be kicked off this site everyone on here is a good person. If it is going to be about a truck or plow or weight issue WE ALL NEED TO BE CONCIDERATE TWARDS EVRYONE ELSE ON THIS SITE AND NOT RUIN IT FOR ANY OTHERS and go to a thread that deals with the issue in question.May we all get some snow and have a happy week of plowing. Please understand I am not tryin to make anyone PO just tryin to be more observent of everyone on. To all who post the weather predictions Kept up the great job THANK YOUThumbs Up


----------



## WilliamOak

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1160827 said:


> who care about that............ i didnt know you have to join your gang to be in here .....
> and i dont care if you guys are in a click
> i had no problems untill i asked for advice now i know yous dont wanna give any unless i am part of the kool crew...yous act like you or tim ect.. started this thread


Idk why I keep posting because this is obviously falling on deaf ears and something isnt clicking in your head but its not about a damn click. You asked for advice and guys gave it and how you cant see that is beyond me. You then asked the same damn question 10 times and it seemed like every time someone told you something you didnt want to hear we went back to square one.

Well I'm done taking a sh*t so I've got finals to study for... damn that was a long one!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

WilliamOak;1160844 said:


> Idk why I keep posting because this is obviously falling on deaf ears and something isnt clicking in your head but its not about a damn click. You asked for advice and guys gave it and how you cant see that is beyond me. You then asked the same damn question 10 times and it seemed like every time someone told you something you didnt want to hear we went back to square one.
> 
> Well I'm done taking a sh*t so I've got finals to study for... damn that was a long one!


WELL SAID WILLIAM OAK I :salute: you


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

WilliamOak;1160844 said:


> Idk why I keep posting because this is obviously falling on deaf ears and something isnt clicking in your head but its not about a damn click. You asked for advice and guys gave it and how you cant see that is beyond me. You then asked the same damn question 10 times and it seemed like every time someone told you something you didnt want to hear we went back to square one.
> 
> Well I'm done taking a sh*t so I've got finals to study for... damn that was a long one!


that was 2 day ago or a day .........and i did thank everyone for their input even there was messages that. was diffrent from what i was told by other sources and anyway why is everyone still on that i only posted that i am looking for a bigger truck so the advice i received i did listen to yous..also i am not new to this just new to doing things for myself not working for someone driving their trucks....and i am doing pretty good 2 big accounts and about 8k so far...at least i asked for advice not go get it and put on and hurt someone.......


----------



## Midwest Pond

I love Snow plowing
:bluebounc:bluebounc:


Plowsite Northern Illinois Weather Thread  :realmad:






.


----------



## Bird21

As far as the forecast that members put up here, they are from guys who have a vested interest in the White stuff. 

There are a few including myself that look outside the box and check model runs from Japan weather, European Weather, and a few amature sites. In doing so one can form an opinion on the forecast based on these models runs, but you really have to understand the weather and what can make or break a storm. 

Yes anyone can look at the various weather sites and read the text and the graphics but when someone can formulate their own forecast based on their own findings and be as accurate as only a few forecasters that I follow that is called RESPECT!!!

John Dee for example is one that I follow that is really spot on, as well as some others all of them NOT being based in Illinois.

I have been in this industry for the better part of 20 years and being able to talk weather with others that have opinions on such is valuable for planning my start times for events. I need to know when the snow has stopped in Iowa because then I know the duration of the event based on the distance from there to here. I need to know if it is snowing in Lake in the Hills so I can service that area, because it is not snowing at my house. How else would I know that if Joe Blow didn't post it here, I can't call the account manager at 2:30AM again valuable information to me. 

Ek has a 6.0 problem-- I have 2 6.0 liters mabey I can help diagnose the problem, give him tips, etc.

I need salt in Barrington my salters are behind ---- Again I could get it hanlded somehow with help of this site.

Yes it is not all weather chat but one could really gain some knowledge from someone with a goofy screen name that is actually a Multi-Million dollar operation. I don't post much but I sure read alot, and Yes I have learned a ton of valuable information on here.

Food for thought!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

on that day i asked for advice i was sharing the laptop with my wife and i was uable to read everything ..
i learned one thing if the guy at the store says one thing and a diffrent thing in here dont post it in here and i will never ask for advice in this thread again if this is the out come of it...
you want my respect then give me some respect.....
now can this be the end of it.thank you


----------



## KMBertog

erkoehler;1160576 said:


> We need snow, pictures, and more snow!


completely agree 100% xysport


----------



## ultimate plow

Reliable Snow and Ice;1160376 said:


> Boy do i wish this could just stay a thread for the Guy's that live in chicago...


Seriously. Hes not even from here but lets us know our forcast and is pretty insightful. Hes been around this thread for a cupple years. You can tell whos new to this section.


----------



## REAPER

erkoehler;1160576 said:


> We need snow, pictures, and more snow!



















Fine. Some of the wife and her friends.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*???????????????????*



ultimate plow;1160926 said:


> Seriously. Hes not even from here but lets us know our forcast and is pretty insightful. Hes been around this thread for a cupple years. You can tell whos new to this section.


is he a weather man? or does he belong to some radar site?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok weather from ch9 at 9:00 pm

He said 1 to 3 south and possible 2to 5 north and possible freezing rain after the snow????

Then said a mor suggnificant snow for thursday into friday and it going to depend upon the wind . If so several inches are possible south and again more for the north


JUST wanted to FYI everyone


----------



## ultimate plow

DIRISHMAN;1160942 said:


> Ok weather from ch9 at 9:00 pm
> 
> He said 1 to 3 south and possible 2to 5 north and possible freezing rain after the snow????
> 
> Then said a mor suggnificant snow for thursday into friday and it going to depend upon the wind . If so several inches are possible south and again more for the north
> 
> JUST wanted to FYI everyone


Sound good!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ultimate plow;1160974 said:


> Yea of the new meyer equip. My work is DONE here!


I to am done here..........................GOODNIGHT ALL PLEASANT PLOWIN DREAMS LOL

TIME FOR BED FOR ME HAD ENOUGH OF THIS FOR A WHILE


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

dieseld;1160489 said:


> Again, as I said, be careful of advice here. 6.0L motors do not have a DPF, as I said before. But I am not a mechanic.


Then why have I already done 4 dpf deletes on the company tow trucks? If your gonna criticize then at least know your stuff!


----------



## ultimate plow

Well from all the well respected deisel forums iv only heard of dpfs on 08+. 6.0's cat and muffler. Am I missing something ?????


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

ultimate plow;1160994 said:


> Well from all the well respected deisel forums iv only heard of dpfs on 08+. 6.0's cat and muffler. Am I missing something ?????


You could be right, However I swear I did them on 07's however it could have been the mid year change.


----------



## stroker79

ultimate plow;1160994 said:


> Well from all the well respected deisel forums iv only heard of dpfs on 08+. 6.0's cat and muffler. Am I missing something ?????


No, you are not. Dpfs were never in the 6.0 trucks. Just the 6.4 and I'm not sure about the 6.7


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

stroker79;1161004 said:


> No, you are not. Dpfs were never in the 6.0 trucks. Just the 6.4 and I'm not sure about the 6.7


I stand corrected, the EGR takes care of that, We also put on turbo back exhausts. Hence why thought I did a delete. I apologize about my rusty memory.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

...winter weather advisory remains in effect from midnight cst /1 am est/ monday night to 9 am cst /10 am est/ tuesday...

A winter weather advisory remains in effect from midnight cst /1 am est/ monday night to 9 am cst /10 am est/ tuesday.

* timing...the snow will begin late monday afternoon and evening. After midnight monday night...there is the potential for areas of freezing drizzle.

* accumulations...snow accumulation will range from 1 to 3 inches. The highest amounts should be along and north of interstate 80. In addition...there is the potential for light ice accumulations.

* hazards...ice and snow accumulations on roads late monday night into tuesday.

* impacts...icy and snow covered roads may lead to hazardous travel conditions monday night and tuesday morning.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A winter weather advisory means that periods of snow...or freezing drizzle will cause travel difficulties. Be prepared for slippery roads and limited visibilities...and use caution while driving.

&&


----------



## tls22

ultimate plow;1160926 said:


> Seriously. Hes not even from here but lets us know our forcast and is pretty insightful. Hes been around this thread for a cupple years. You can tell whos new to this section.


Thanks bud....whats sad is the fact i have been on this site for about 4 years and have not used my ignore list once until today......2 made that team


----------



## ERWbuilders

Would someone please start the snow dance already??


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

tls22;1161022 said:


> Thanks bud....whats sad is the fact i have been on this site for about 4 years and have not used my ignore list once until today......2 made that team


why is everything passing us by lately is due to the temp
:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## erkoehler

2-5 will be nice! Especially if we get 2in by 10pm......could squeeze out a couple pushes!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

hey TLS 

can you explain to me when ever we might get snow why NOAA always issues a warming or watch or advisory? I mean its winter it snows! I don't see the big deal to 2"-4" if white stuff.


----------



## ERWbuilders

A couple of pushes would be nice...pay the bills rent and have money to fall back on...but ill take even a 1 push storm right now, Anything will be helpful right now


----------



## ERWbuilders

Pabst, I dont think the warning applies to us. I think it applies to the certian people who forget how to drive when they see a snowflake or a raindrop haha


----------



## erkoehler

PabstBlueRibbon;1161038 said:


> hey TLS
> 
> can you explain to me when ever we might get snow why NOAA always issues a warming or watch or advisory? I mean its winter it snows! I don't see the big deal to 2"-4" if white stuff.


Thought there were certain parameters that the storm must meet prior to it being "flagged".


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

any new updates on weather


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

MondaySnow
HI31°
LO29°
WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY MONDAY NIGHT. CLOUDS GATHER AND THICKEN DURING THE DAY. TEMPERATURES CLIMB TO AROUND 30 DEGREES IN THE AFTERNOON. HIGHEST READINGS IN MORE THAN A WEEK. SOUTH/SOUTHEAST WINDS 10-15 MPH. SNOW DEVELOPS BY EVENING AND CONTINUES OVERNIGHT. ACCUMULATIONS RANGING FROM 1 TO 4 INCHES HEAVIEST NORTH TOWARD THE WISCONSIN STATE LINE. SNOW TAPERS TO FLURRIES LATE AND MAY MIX WITH FREEZING DRIZZLE. LOWS HOLD IN THE MIDDLE AND UPPER 20S.

TuesdayFreezing rain
HI35°
LO20°
CLOUDY AND MILD WITH THE FIRST THAW IN 10 DAYS. SOME PATCHY FLURRIES, DRIZZLE OR FREEZING DRIZZLE EARLY. SCATTERED SNOW SHOWERS AT TIMES OVERNIGHT. SOUTHEAST-SOUTH WINDS 8 TO 15 MPH.

WednesdayMostly cloudy
HI29°
LO15°
MOSTLY CLOUDY AND A BIT COLDER WITH A PERIOD OR TWO OF SNOW SHOWERS. NORTHWEST WINDS 10-20 MPH.

ThursdaySnow
HI31°
LO25°
CLOUDS GATHER THROUGH THE DAY WITH A LOWERING AND THICKENING OVERCAST IN THE AFTERNOON. ACCUMULATING SNOW DEVELOPS BY EVENING AND CONTINUES OVERNIGHT. EAST WINDS 10-20 MPH.

FridaySnow
HI29°
LO21°
A SNOWY CHRISTMAS EVE WITH INCREASING EAST-NORTHEAST WINDS 15-25 MPH. ADDITIONAL ACCUMULATIONS LIKELY. SYSTEM SNOW WINDS DOWN AT NIGHT AS LAKE-EFFECT SNOW BEGINS. WINDS BECOME STRONG NORTH-NORTHEAST.

SaturdayLight snow
HI24°
LO10°
A WINDY AND COLD CHRISTMAS DAY WITH SNOW SHOWERS, HEAVIEST NEAR THE LAKE. NORTH WINDS 20-30 MPH AND GUSTY. INLAND AREAS BECOME PARTLY SUNNY IN THE AFTERNOON AS THE SNOW SHIFTS EAST INTO INDIANA.

SundayMostly cloudy
HI22°
LO8°
SUNSHINE RETURNS ALONG WITH SOME PASSING CLOUDS BUT HEAVY LAKE-EFFECT SNOW CONTINUES IN THE USUAL NORTHERN INDIANA AND LOWER MICHIGAN SNOW BELTS.


----------



## the new boss 92

tls22;1161022 said:


> Thanks bud....whats sad is the fact i have been on this site for about 4 years and have not used my ignore list once until today......2 made that team


you are the bomb tim, your weather post are alot better than some predictions around here so keep them coming there great.


ERWbuilders;1161044 said:


> Pabst, I dont think the warning applies to us. I think it applies to the certian people who forget how to drive when they see a snowflake or a raindrop haha


hmmmm seems like when im driving next to some one they are counting the flakes while talking on the cell phone playing with the heater, sometimes hitting curbs or going into the ditch :laughing:


----------



## REAPER

Wash up, load up, fill up, eat up and rest up folks.
Everyone is guaranteeing snow this morning!!! purplebou :redbounce :bluebounc

BEARS game should be interesting.
DA BEARS!


----------



## brianbrich1

Hey RJ are those wings on your blade any good?.... it looks like it would work better than the 45 deg wings....As far as the weather these storms can keep rollin right in 2-4 inches is easily managed and adds some money to the pocket. I cant remember the last time I plowed on christmas but it looks like its christmas eve...New years eve it seems to always snow


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

PabstBlueRibbon;1161038 said:


> hey TLS
> 
> can you explain to me when ever we might get snow why NOAA always issues a warming or watch or advisory? I mean its winter it snows! I don't see the big deal to 2"-4" if white stuff.


We have an advisory for this storm because there is a potential for freezing drizzle. But I also agree that it seems they issue a watch or advisory when it is not need. Sounds like a 1-3 inch event guys. Maybe 3 or 4 by the Wisconsin border!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

man i cant wait to get out there already at least a salt run would be good


----------



## Mike_PS

I've asked before...let's keep this discussion about weather and on topic and all should be fine

thanks, I would appreciate it


----------



## the new boss 92

accuweather has 3-6 for thursday night! although it isnt right it sure in better than nothing!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

the new boss 92;1161269 said:


> accuweather has 3-6 for thursday night! although it isnt right it sure in better than nothing!


so they changed their minds again huh...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

F Y I TO ALL

CHANNEL 9 EARLY ADDITION WITH PAUL CONRAD

HE JUST SAID 1 TO 4 STARTING MID AFTERNOON ABOUT 2:00 PM TIL 9 AM TUES MORNING

ALSO 1 TO 2 MOST LIKELY SOUTH OF I 80

THEN 2 TO 4 NORTH OF I 80 WITH A POSSIBLE INCREASE FUTHER UP NORTH
FREEZING RAIN ON AND OFF AFTER SNOW STOP S EARLY TUE MORNING

AND A BIGGER SYSYTEM COMIN IN ON THURSDAY FOR A LARGER ACCUMULATION OF SNOW POSSIBLE IN FRIDAY NIGHTxysport


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1161279 said:


> F Y I TO ALL
> 
> CHANNEL 9 EARLY ADDITION WITH PAUL CONRAD
> 
> HE JUST SAID 1 TO 4 STARTING MID AFTERNOON ABOUT 2:00 PM TIL 9 AM TUES MORNING
> 
> ALSO 1 TO 2 MOST LIKELY SOUTH OF I 80
> 
> THEN 2 TO 4 NORTH OF I 80 WITH A POSSIBLE INCREASE FUTHER UP NORTH
> FREEZING RAIN ON AND OFF AFTER SNOW STOP S EARLY TUE MORNING
> 
> AND A BIGGER SYSYTEM COMIN IN ON THURSDAY FOR A LARGER ACCUMULATION OF SNOW POSSIBLE IN FRIDAY NIGHTxysport


I'm holding to my thoughts from saturday....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1161282 said:


> I'm holding to my thoughts from saturday....


YEAH I HAVE TO AGREE WITH YOU

BUT I WAS SAYIN WHAT I HEARD.

WITH THEY WAY THEY HAVE BEEN PREDICTING THE SNOW LATELY I AM JUST GONNA MUTE THE SOUND FOR THE WEATHER AND JUST PRETEND WE ARE GOIN TO GET HIT LMAO:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

HEY TLS WHAT YOU THINK OF THIS???????????????Thumbs Up KEEP UP THE GREAT WORKThumbs Up


----------



## tls22

Still think 2-4 for you guys......starting around evening and ending early morning...temps will be rising through the night......and preciep will prob end with frz rain.


Have fun, be safe, and take pics


----------



## the new boss 92

Tim you get to use your blade yet? thanks for the forecast, its much appreciated


----------



## tls22

the new boss 92;1161313 said:


> Tim you get to use your blade yet? thanks for the forecast, its much appreciated


Nah....hopefully soon..thanks again for the kind words///


----------



## erkoehler

How late are you seeing for start time???


----------



## tls22

erkoehler;1161319 said:


> How late are you seeing for start time???


Might need to bump start time up to 2-3pm...looks like it getting it act together quickly on the radar


----------



## tls22

weather.gov 
National Weather Service

Watches, Warnings & Advisories
Local weather forecast by "City, St" or zip code 
2 products issued by NWS for: Naperville IL
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Winter Weather Advisory
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CHICAGO IL
304 AM CST MON DEC 20 2010

ILZ006-013-014-022-INZ001-002-201715-
/O.EXT.KLOT.WW.Y.0012.101220T2200Z-101221T1500Z/
LAKE IL-DUPAGE-COOK-WILL-LAKE IN-PORTER-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WAUKEGAN...WHEATON...CHICAGO...JOLIET...
GARY...VALPARAISO
304 AM CST MON DEC 20 2010

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY NOW IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM THIS AFTERNOON
TO 9 AM CST TUESDAY...

THE WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IS NOW IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM THIS
AFTERNOON TO 9 AM CST TUESDAY.

* TIMING...SNOW WILL DEVELOP LATER THIS AFTERNOON AND CONTINUE
INTO THE EVENING BEFORE CHANGING TO FREEZING DRIZZLE LATE
TONIGHT. FREEZING DRIZZLE WILL THEN CHANGE TO DRIZZLE AS
TEMPERATURES RISE ABOVE FREEZING TUESDAY MORNING.

* ACCUMULATIONS...SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 2 TO 4 INCHES ARE
LIKELY...POSSIBLY FOLLOWED BY A MINOR GLAZING OF ICE FROM
FREEZING DRIZZLE...MAINLY ON ELEVATED AND UNTREATED SURFACES.

* IMPACTS...SNOW COVERED ROADWAYS AND REDUCED VISIBILITIES ARE
LIKELY DURING THE HEIGHT OF THE STORM LATER THIS AFTERNOON AND
EVENING.


----------



## The Garden Guru

Reaper: Thanks for breaking up my auto pilot. All the words were blending together trying to catch up from Saturday. Line line line whoa come again? lol

Everything I have been hearing is snow starting up flurries around 2 and moving onto heavier stuff by 4. Keeeping that in mind, I al going to keep the shop open till 630 tonight for salt. I still need time to make it home for the game though. I'm fully stocked on bags, bulk and melt if you need anything. We'll be in the yard again till 630. Call ahead if need be, i'll get y'all in and out in 5 mins or less. If you don't have time to get in, let me know. I have trucks slated for the yorkville area, st charles area, and lemont area doing gas stations and they can come drop off pallets for y'all.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just got this guys. 2pm-5pm about a 1/2 an inch. 6pm to midnight, up to 2 inches. Midnight to 5am Tuesday a little over a 1/2 inch. Snow totals 2-4 inches likey. Very far out but early runs have Thursday night's snow at 5-8 inches.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

I guess I should go put the plow on sometime today.....................


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1161343 said:


> Just got this guys. 2pm-5pm about a 1/2 an inch. 6pm to midnight, up to 2 inches. Midnight to 5am Tuesday a little over a 1/2 inch. Snow totals 2-4 inches likey. Very far out but early runs have Thursday night's snow at 5-8 inches.


Ron, used these guys last year with good results, thinking i may go back to using them after the new year


----------



## Innovative Snow

I guess its time to put the plow on. Maybe I will wash the truck again first just to make sure.


----------



## GMC99

gonna be a close one


----------



## metallihockey88

makin me kinda not have much hope for tonight but im likin the way this weekend is starting to look


----------



## the new boss 92

im hoping for an inch, there is no way i can bust my ass at my reg job and then plow for 8-10 hours and then bust my ass again. that will be a no can do hustan lol, on a side note an inch will work for me, i hope i dont have to plow these 42 driveways next to each other again they suck, they are no longer than my truck let alone can barley get in there with the plow on!


----------



## the new boss 92

on aside note i want a new truck so bring it! And my motor is making som pucked up noise when its cold to, come on little bow tie get me through the winter!

Any of you guys know any warehouse jobs hiring around here, i really wanna sign on a diesiel soon!


----------



## KMBertog

Putting the plow back on my Jeep at lunchtime payup

Looks like either way we will get a salt or HOPEFULLY a push out of this one, boys! 

Go home, relax and watch the Bears win the division tonight.... Plow or salt early a.m. 

Booyah!


----------



## the new boss 92

im debating on putting myplow on before work or wait till after work. hmmmmm


----------



## metallihockey88

Not puttin mine on til I get home later tonight. Challenge it to snow lol


----------



## dlcs

Road are covered here. :redbounce


----------



## erkoehler

Just got a call to salt a lot that hasn't been salted all season. Heading out now!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Its about here boys. Have fun!


----------



## Kubota 8540

Bouncing between flurries and light snow currently here.....


----------



## Bartlett_2

Not seeing anything yet :crying:


----------



## swtiih

Nothing in Skokie/Morton Grove


----------



## 1olddogtwo

*misc info.*

Seasonal Snowfall Totals for Chicago from 1884 to present! 
July thorugh June

Year Ann Year Ann Year Ann Year Ann 
1884-1885 54.0 1915-1916 26.1 1946-1947 34.1 1978-1979 89.7 
1885-1886 50.9 1916-1917 23.7 1947-1948 38.1 1979-1980 42.4 
1886-1887 40.5 1917-1918 64.1 1948-1949 14.3 1980-1981 35.0 
1887-1888 32.1 1918-1919 28.7 1949-1950 33.8 1981-1982 59.3 
1888-1889 22.7 1919-1920 32.2 1950-1951 54.4 1982-1983 26.6 
1889-1890 21.7 1920-1921 9.8 1951-1952 66.4 1983-1984 49.0 
1890-1891 21.6 1921-1922 11.5 1952-1953 23.4 1984-1985 39.1 
1891-1892 33.5 1922-1923 21.5 1953-1954 43.2 1985-1986 29.0 
1892-1893 31.5 1923-1924 27.6 1954-1955 32.2 1986-1987 26.2 
1893-1894 44.4 1924-1925 18.9 1955-1956 26.3 1987-1988 42.6 
1894-1895 47.2 1925-1926 52.3 1956-1957 31.3 1988-1989 24.5 
1895-1896 56.6 1926-1927 23.8 1957-1958 20.0 1989-1990 33.8 
1896-1897 45.0 1927-1928 32.9 1958-1959 41.0 1990-1991 36.7 
1897-1898 36.8 1928-1929 30.1 1959-1960 50.9 1991-1992 28.4 
1898-1899 18.0 1929-1930 58.2 1960-1961 40.7 1992-1993 46.9 
1899-1900 36.8 1930-1931 27.2 1961-1962 58.9 1993-1994 41.8 
1900-1901 40.9 1931-1932 24.6 1962-1963 42.7 1994-1995 24.1 
1901-1902 18.2 1932-1933 28.1 1963-1964 35.2 1995-1996 23.9 
1902-1903 34.2 1933-1934 25.4 1964-1965 59.5 1996-1997 40.6 
1903-1904 59.5 1934-1935 45.2 1965-1966 24.9 1997-1998 29.6 
1904-1905 34.1 1935-1936 39.8 1966-1967 68.4 1998-1999 50.9 
1905-1906 20.6 1936-1937 12.0 1967-1968 28.4 1999-2000 30.3 
1906-1907 29.3 1937-1938 34.2 1968-1969 29.4 2000-2001 39.2 
1907-1908 48.9 1938-1939 33.9 1969-1970 77.0 2001-2002 31.1 
1908-1909 26.4 1939-1940 31.0 1970-1971 37.9 2002-2003 28.6 
1909-1910 43.7 1940-1941 52.5 1971-1972 46.8 2003-2004 24.8 
1910-1911 29.8 1941-1942 29.8 1972-1973 32.9 2004-2005 39.4 
1911-1912 39.6 1942-1943 45.2 1973-1974 58.3 2005-2006 26.0

1912-1913 19.1 1943-1944 24.0 1974-1975 52.2 2006-2007 35.6

1913-1914 28.2 1944-1945 34.9 1975-1976 43.3 2007-2008 60.3

1914-1915 19.0 1945-1946 23.9 1976-1977 54.1 2008-2009 52.7

1977-1978 82.3 2009-2010 54.2


----------



## 1olddogtwo

*misc info. 2*

History of 10 Inch or Greater Snow Storms in Chicago

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Since snow records began in 1886 in Chicago, there have been 43 winter storms that produced 10 inches or more of snow. A 10 inch snow occurs about once every 3 years. A 15 inch snow occurs only once about every 20 years. The closest back to back 10 inch snows were March 25-26 and April 1-2, 1970 (6 days apart). The longest period of time without a 10 inch snow or greater was February 12, 1981 to January 1, 1999 (almost 18 years). The earliest 10 inch snow was November 25-26, 1895 and the latest 10 inch snow was April 1-2, 1970. The most recent 10 inch snow was January 9-10, 2009.

Chicago's 10 biggest Snowstorms:

1.23.0 inches Jan 26-27, 1967
2.21.6 inches Jan 1-3, 1999
3.19.2 inches Mar 25-26, 1930
4.18.8 inches Jan 13-14, 1979
5.16.2 inches Mar 7-8, 1931
6.15.0 inches Dec 17-20, 1929
7.14.9 inches Jan 30, 1939
8.14.9 inches Jan 6-7, 1918
9.14.3 inches Mar 25-26, 1970
10.14.0 inches Jan 18-20, 1886
Snowfall of 10 Inches or More for the Calendar Day January 2, 1999 18.6 inches December 12, 1903 11.3 inches 
January 13, 1979 16.5 inches February 18, 2000 11.1 inches 
January 26, 1967 16.4 inches February 3, 1896 11.0 inches 
January 30, 1939 14.9 inches December 20, 1960 11.0 inches 
January 6, 1918 14.4 inches December 10, 1934 10.9 inches 
March 25, 1930 13.6 inches March 7, 1931 10.9 inches 
March 2, 1954 11.5 inches February 3, 1901 10.8 inches 
February 18, 1908 11.5 inches December 23, 1961 10.2 inches 
February 28, 1900 11.3 inches December 27, 1894 10.1 inches 
Deember 14, 1951 10.0 inches

Snowfall of 10 Inches or More 
Storm Total January 9-10, 2009 10.2 inches 
February 13-14, 2007 10.2 inches 
January 21-23, 2005 11.2 inches 
January 30-31, 2002 12.0 inches 
February 18, 2000 11.1 inches 
January 1-3, 1999 21.6 inches 
February 10-11, 1981 11.2 inches 
January 13-14, 1979 18.8 inches 
February 6-7, 1978 10.3 inches 
January 25-27, 1978 12.4 inches 
January 9-10, 1977 10.9 inches 
April 1-2, 1970 10.7 inches 
March 25-26, 1970 14.3 inches 
December 22-23, 1969 11.3 inches 
January 26-27, 1967 23.0 inches 
February 23-25, 1965 11.5 inches 
December 22-23, 1961 11.7 inches 
December 19-20, 1960 12.5 inches 
March 2-3, 1954 11.8 inches 
December 14, 1951 10.0 inches 
December 5-8, 1950 13.3 inches 
December 10-11, 1944 10.9 inches 
January 30, 1939 14.9 inches 
December 9-10, 1934 11.3 inches 
February 6-7, 1933 12.7 inches 
March 7-8, 1931 16.2 inches 
March 25-26, 1930 19.2 inches 
December 17-20, 1929 15.0 inches 
March 30-31, 1926 12.6 inches 
January 6-7, 1918 14.9 inches 
January 12-14, 1910 10.2 inches 
February 18-19, 1908 12.8 inches 
December 12-13, 1903 11.6 inches 
February 3-5, 1901 12.7 inches 
February 28, 1900 11.3 inches 
March 23-24, 1897 10.0 inches 
February 12-13, 1896 12.0 inches 
February 3-4, 1896 12.5 inches 
November 25-26, 1895 12.0 inches 
February 6-7, 1895 13.4 inches 
December 27, 1894 10.1 inches 
February 12-14, 1894 11.0 inches 
January 18-20, 1886 14.0 inches


----------



## Bartlett_2

Olddog, That was some interesting info!


----------



## the new boss 92

got the text, time to make some cash tonight guys!!!!!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

erkoehler;1161049 said:


> Thought there were certain parameters that the storm must meet prior to it being "flagged".


well every storm so far has been. I mean its just snow!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bartlett_2;1161593 said:


> Olddog, That was some interesting info!


as u can see, im board as hell here at work......so i hooked up and did my pre-check list

i have a camera today just in case we do get something so i can tease Tim....


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

hey old dog how do you like your wide out? any problems?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well washed truck and took of the blade.... I dare it to snow.....pumpkin


----------



## KMBertog

Issued by The National Weather Service
Chicago, IL 
11:04 am CST, Mon., Dec. 20, 2010

... WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM THIS AFTERNOON TO 9 AM CST TUESDAY... 

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM THIS AFTERNOON TO 9 AM CST TUESDAY. 

* TIMING... SNOW WILL MOVE INTO NORTHEAST ILLINOIS THIS AFTERNOON. THE SNOW WILL CONTINUE THIS EVENING. THEN THE SNOW WILL BECOME FREEZING DRIZZLE OR MAY MIX WITH FREEZING DRIZZLE AFTER MIDNIGHT. FREEZING DRIZZLE IS FORECAST FOR TUESDAY MORNING. 

* ACCUMULATIONS... SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 2 TO 4 INCHES ARE LIKELY... POSSIBLY FOLLOWED BY A MINOR GLAZING OF ICE FROM FREEZING DRIZZLE... MAINLY ON ELEVATED AND UNTREATED SURFACES.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Previously salted surfaces are now 50% covered, getting closer...............


----------



## swtiih

bring it on


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT 
FROM 4 PM THIS AFTERNOON 12/20/2010 TO 9 AM CST TUESDAY 2/25/2011... 
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## GMC99

Talked to my sister out by lasalle, she said 4 inches on the ground already!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

RMC LANDSCAPING;1161666 said:


> hey old dog how do you like your wide out? any problems?


besides rebuilding the cutting edge every year, its been great.....


----------



## JERRYJMJ

anyone seeing any snow , near Chicago ?


----------



## Tradesman81

Starting to stick out here in Channahon.


----------



## tls22

here it comes guys...

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=LOT&product=NCR&overlay=11101111&loop=yes


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

per weather.com not untill 8 to 9pm they keep changing it


----------



## Innovative Snow

Nothing yet by O'Hare


----------



## JERRYJMJ

Tradesman81;1161750 said:


> Starting to stick out here in Channahon.


Tradesman81 
Where is that at ??


----------



## The Garden Guru

My guys just got back from Yorkville and they said it was starting to flurry out there when they were unloading. It be a comin boys. We'll be here in the yard till 6:30 with salt. I have the pallets ready to go and be quick loaded. I am going to check and make sure the bulk is soft and ready to go. Need anything call me


----------



## JERRYJMJ

Hello Garden Guru 
Keeping busy? ( I hope) I may see you on Thursday


----------



## REAPER

tls22;1161753 said:


> here it comes guys.


And there I go. See ya all in the wet lanes! :bluebounc


----------



## tls22

REAPER;1161794 said:


> And there I go. See ya all in the wet lanes! :bluebounc


keep the shiney side up


----------



## Bartlett_2

It's snowing It's snowing!! Well flurries, but it's a start!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

not sure if this will show up but worth a try.
http://www.wunderground.com/wundermap/?sat=1


----------



## JERRYJMJ

Bartlett_2;1161820 said:


> It's snowing It's snowing!! Well flurries, but it's a start!


in Bartlet?? got dark here to , nice !!!


----------



## tls22

This band moving in means bussiness.....should make the home commute a disaster...heavy snow rate with that dark green band...enjoy guys

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=LOT&product=NCR&overlay=11101111&loop=yes


----------



## The Garden Guru

JERRYJMJ;1161793 said:


> Hello Garden Guru
> Keeping busy? ( I hope) I may see you on Thursday


You know it. I did finally get a day off last week. Slept till like 2pm that day. After working for 17 days strait looking at nothing but salt, I was a mad man! It's all good though now. I am refreshed and only lightly less insane. Thursday i think we're going to stay open till 630 too cuz of the next storm. Friday I am going to stay open till my wife shoots me or drags me out of here to drive to see her familia 5hrs away. If I can arrange it and it's coming hard, I'll get my assistant to stay open till like 8pm Friday and maybe even open X-mas day for a window. Depends on the amount of salt you guys need. If I can, I'll have her come in for 4-5 hours to make sure y'all are taken care of. Just let me know what you need.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Snowing real nice now with an inch on the ground


----------



## 84deisel

Snow is falling in marengo and everything is just getting coated. Hows it towards the lake ?


----------



## JERRYJMJ

The Garden Guru;1161832 said:


> You know it. I did finally get a day off last week. Slept till like 2pm that day. After working for 17 days strait looking at nothing but salt, I was a mad man! It's all good though now. I am refreshed and only lightly less insane. Thursday i think we're going to stay open till 630 too cuz of the next storm. Friday I am going to stay open till my wife shoots me or drags me out of here to drive to see her familia 5hrs away. If I can arrange it and it's coming hard, I'll get my assistant to stay open till like 8pm Friday and maybe even open X-mas day for a window. Depends on the amount of salt you guys need. If I can, I'll have her come in for 4-5 hours to make sure y'all are taken care of. Just let me know what you need.


Thank you 
I would need more last week, but i got rear ended and my salter wos out of business, for three days i had my friend to salt my lots, i fixted tnx to my friend at Arlington Hights Firestone, anyone needs tires ask for Kayko he is a mng out there, very good guy , just tell him that Jerry send you


----------



## JERRYJMJ

84deisel;1161835 said:


> Snow is falling in marengo and everything is just getting coated. Hows it towards the lake ?


nothing in Schaumburg yet,


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Very very very light snow here in Roselle area.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

near bridgeport area nothing yet


----------



## JERRYJMJ

Very light snow Schaumburg


----------



## Bartlett_2

JERRYJMJ;1161822 said:


> in Bartlet?? got dark here to , nice !!!


About 10 miles east, I'm in Glendale Heights now at my shop. Live in Bartlett, thus my creative screen name... :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## ao31

Nothing yet in Barrington


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Snowing hard here, its dark out, I'm wearing sunglasses.
We have about 1/2" here in Plano.


----------



## miked9372

here is the look at the weather now


----------



## erkoehler

Snowing nicely just south of Barrington


----------



## Tradesman81

JERRYJMJ;1161773 said:


> Tradesman81
> Where is that at ??


Its about 5 miles south of I 80:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

update flurry in south side chicago bridgeport area


----------



## Tradesman81

I wish I would get the call to head out. I'm getting antsy just sitting around waiting.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Some good snow on ground in New Lenox. Been snowing here for a couple hours already. A good 1/2 inch already


----------



## WilliamOak

erkoehler;1161902 said:


> Snowing nicely just south of Barrington


Any word on your truck?


----------



## snowguys

we got nothing yet by ohare im just sitting here watching smithco videos on youtube dreaming of tonight


----------



## erkoehler

I like the way it looks so far! At least this one showed up on time!


----------



## erkoehler

WilliamOak;1161927 said:


> Any word on your truck?


Got it back for the storm.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What was wrong with it Eric


----------



## plow3232

snowing here in ohare, may be about 1/4 of a inch. everything looks good to me.


----------



## erkoehler

Haven't seen the ticket yet but I think a cooling fan trouble code and a exhaust back pressure code. Both cleared and haven't come back.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Just got the call.... We are heading out to plow!~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!payup:salute:


----------



## erkoehler

Hopefully going to watch the game then head out. Or I may send out the crew and catch up with them!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nothing ever works out right. Got the dump in the shop with a bad thermostat. Sent a guy out at 3pm to get one and hes not back yet. In the mean time i wanted to hit my big zero tollerance account realy quick with the loader, but its behind the dump truck. I hate waiting for stuff. It just irritating


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ryan just but it back together and move the truck.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

just a light flurry here more like dust. roads are still salty white


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

i would push it out of the way


----------



## nevrnf

Who posted the info for the agent doing the GL insurance. I need the guys contact info.


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

still nothing here in highland park!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

streets are nice and wet very little build up so far near bridgeport area


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*wondering*



nevrnf;1162023 said:


> Who posted the info for the agent doing the GL insurance. I need the guys contact info.


i got a guy at family insurance you want his info

rmc
take a look out side anything yet weather channel 99 comcast says light snow by you
:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Tradesman81

Does anyone know of anybody hiring extra guys?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*work*



Tradesman81;1162068 said:


> Does anyone know of anybody hiring extra guys?


there was a guy on craqigslist.com 
go to gigs then to labor


----------



## metallihockey88

Snowun pretty good in glenview. Tiny flakes but ground has gotten covered in last 20min


----------



## KMBertog

just got the call... 1 a.m start for us. 

good luck to everyone tonight


----------



## erkoehler

Bryan Clarke of shelter insurance 847-293-5731


----------



## Gavins Lawncare

got about 5 inches here in streator


----------



## Kubota 8540

About 3.5-4" on the ground with a shot of LIGHTNING, still snowing good........


----------



## The Garden Guru

Got a good coating here in Lombard. I think my yard guy will look like frosty the snowman here soon loading everyone.


----------



## chitown sparky

got about 2 and a half in poplar grove


----------



## erkoehler

First run thru the 2" trigger accounts will start at 7:30pm.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

start time for us 1130pm we have close to an Inch in addison


----------



## 84deisel

noaa upped their totals to 3-5 inches.


----------



## erkoehler

2 inches in Bloomingdale!


----------



## Innovative Snow

we have about 3/4" in Elmwood Park. Yeah baby show me the $$$$$$


----------



## Tradesman81

4.5" Down in Channahon and more coming!Thumbs Up


----------



## KMBertog

About a 1/2" - 3/4" down now at my place in Palatine. Snow is flying heavy now!


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

hahah these weatherman! they call 1-3" we got 4-6" they call for 6" we get nothing hahahah go figure 

we have a soild 2" in addison and still coming having we will make 4" tonight no problem!


----------



## Bartlett_2

Closing in on 4" here in Glendale Heights and still dumping! Getting ready to head out soon! Gonna be a good night boys! :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Bartlett_2

Looking at the band, only less then half has passed over us. I don't think it'll let up soon...


----------



## Midwest Pond

After the last few days in this thread it got really ugly, but I wanted to share a quick story. I posted about trouble with my flex plate and got some help and then an offer of assistance. I just wanted to thank *ERWbuilders* for his assistance in helping me out. Out of kindness crawled under my truck today in an unheated garage and got me up and running safe.

Im sure this post will get buried in reports of how much snow is in every suburb. But thanks to a great guy. Just wanted to share a positive in this thread.










Knocked out the middle with one hammer swing. I was that close to being down tonight.


----------



## mikeitu7

About 2 inches around here. They are saying it is supposed to stop around 9-10pm, is this true? Maybe we can finish before rush hour tom. morning.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

mikeitu7;1162298 said:


> About 2 inches around here. They are saying it is supposed to stop around 9-10pm, is this true? Maybe we can finish before rush hour tom. morning.


After just looking at the radar that makes sense. It looks like the end of the snow band is right in sycamore/dekalb now.


----------



## plow3232

a little more than 2 inches here in bensenville, just came back from salting some account. looks like a good day till tomorrow. drive safe guys


----------



## ao31

mikeitu7;1162298 said:


> About 2 inches around here. They are saying it is supposed to stop around 9-10pm, is this true? Maybe we can finish before rush hour tom. morning.


I'm guessing right around 10-11. Should be perfect timing!


----------



## KMBertog

snow ending 11-12 tonight.... perfect timing to get out and plow/salt before the freezing rain sets in for a.m. rush hour!


----------



## tls22

glad it work out for u guys


----------



## dlcs

Midwest Pond;1162284 said:


> After the last few days in this thread it got really ugly, but I wanted to share a quick story. I posted about trouble with my flex plate and got some help and then an offer of assistance. I just wanted to thank *ERWbuilders* for his assistance in helping me out. Out of kindness crawled under my truck today in an unheated garage and got me up and running safe.
> 
> Im sure this post will get buried in reports of how much snow is in every suburb. But thanks to a great guy. Just wanted to share a positive in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knocked out the middle with one hammer swing. I was that close to being down tonight.


Wow, your lucky. Glad you found a good guy to help you out.


----------



## dlcs

We got 6+ here or at least in cetain areas. Freezing rain going on right now. May have to haul snbow away after this event so we will have room for snow on Christmas. I have a few lots that are really tight.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

tls22;1162328 said:


> glad it work out for u guys


Thanks Tim! Is it going to fire up again, or is the bulk of it done for tonight?


----------



## KMBertog

Sidenote: BEARS!!!


----------



## erkoehler

Good game so far!


----------



## snorider075

someones snow dance worked!!


----------



## ultimate plow

No point in heading out. 1 of the guys is out doing restraunts. the rest of us heading out after it stops!!


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Hi guys from up north. Just checking in to see what you guys are getting. It's headed are way.Forcasted to fall apart before arriving here,but the last storm was supposed to go south we got 8" here and 30 miles north got 14 +" 's.Lol


----------



## erkoehler

ultimate plow;1162447 said:


> No point in heading out. 1 of the guys is out doing restraunts. the rest of us heading out after it stops!!


Waiting for it to stop now.


----------



## KMBertog

Just got another wave of snow kicking up in Palatine as I look out the window. Just went outside and cleaned the windshield and windows off my jeep :realmad:

Anyway, we are sticking with our 1 a.m. start time. 

Stay safe tonight, boys! GO BEARS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bird21

Couple guys out doing main drags at Retail, Movie Theaters, Gas Stations, and other Zero tolerance.

Townhome crews starting at 12am
Residential 12am
Commercial 1am
Big malls 3am

Good start to the week, I hope the next one is over 8" Hello Time and Material.

Have fun!!


----------



## snowguys

Bird21;1162475 said:


> Couple guys out doing main drags at Retail, Movie Theaters, Gas Stations, and other Zero tolerance.
> 
> Townhome crews starting at 12am
> Residential 12am
> Commercial 1am
> Big malls 3am
> Good start to the week, I hope the next one is over 8" Hello Time and Material.
> 
> Have fun!!


why start so late for the big malls and why start at 12 dont the townhomes and residental dont get mad so late?


----------



## stroker79

There is 4" down in Schaumburg. Maybe a little more. I feel like tim! Have to watch the snow and not play in it lol. 

I did get out to do a few laps if the neighborhood on the atv. I would stay out longer if it weren't for the stupid cop that harasses me cause he hates my diesel truck. 

Have fun y'all, it's pretty slick on the roads.


----------



## tls22

DistinctiveDave;1162344 said:


> Thanks Tim! Is it going to fire up again, or is the bulk of it done for tonight?


sorry saw this late...yeah its pretty much over dave....accumlating snow that is...some light snow/frz drizzel will continue for a bit


----------



## tls22

stroker79;1162529 said:


> There is 4" down in Schaumburg. Maybe a little more. I feel like tim! Have to watch the snow and not play in it lol.
> 
> I did get out to do a few laps if the neighborhood on the atv. I would stay out longer if it weren't for the stupid cop that harasses me cause he hates my diesel truck.
> 
> Have fun y'all, it's pretty slick on the roads.


lmao....you should have never sold ur plow.....


----------



## the new boss 92

ellmy trucks all messed up, what an awsome time to mess up. mis firing, low oil preshure, breaks up mid range no power. im going to burn the pos. im going to cheacksome connections on it and do a small commercial by my house and make sure its not going to mess up on mymid morning tomarrow!


----------



## stroker79

tls22;1162533 said:


> lmao....you should have never sold ur plow.....


Lol. Easy for you to say but it makes sense for me at this point in life. Dont forget that in order
To keep the plow i would ha e had to buy another truck mount and refab it for my little lift. Not worth it to just play around. I am getting some killer ot right now and love it! Haha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

i should be on the news, wgn,nbc,abc.....going to bed now out since 630pm


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Why are you going to be on the news.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

for plowing snow, silly


----------



## erkoehler

Finishing up now, we've been out since 7


----------



## the new boss 92

ahhhh 8 parking lots 2 hoa's 11 driveways=KOED. on a side note my truck fixed itself then messed up again and then fixed itself, hmmmm im confused on this one!


----------



## Gator Guy 26

16 drives done, and it is now sleepy time! Hope everyone had a fun and profitable night!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Still out 3 lots left.2 blown tires blowers quit no quad.


----------



## BLK BZT

Did my work at midnight and slept in this morning.  Wife is cooking up a good breakfast now.  I'm in Oak Brook and can help you guys out in a jam if you need me. Ruben 708-415-7555


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

well here i go i need some help i need to drill a whole in my lift arm does anyone have a drill press i can use
thanks


----------



## BLK BZT

Ohh Ohh...


----------



## ERWbuilders

Finally done. 31 accounts done including 13 apartments and 3 commercial lots...2-wheel drive, broke a lobe on the front axle u-joint knuckle. Midwest Pond, glad i could help out man and thanks for the extra credit man...im in need of a ford dana 60 with 3.54 gear ratios...ASAP!!!


----------



## captshawn

Christmas came early. Rolled into one of my centers to find someone already plowed and shoveled all the walks. Maybe I should have waited a little longer might have gotten salt out of it as well. Thanks for the free 1 1/2 hour plow plus shovel santa.


----------



## erkoehler

Skid cleaning the shop lot along with the chevy.


----------



## tls22

erkoehler;1162968 said:


> Skid cleaning the shop lot along with the chevy.


great pics eric


----------



## Midwest Pond

its amazing the things you find out in just one day

1) that your mechanic lies to you about what they do to your truck and that they never look into what you ask

2) the guys who installed my new engine three years ago decided to attached the engine to the trans using only 3 out the recommended 8 bolts

this would explain the shimmy at high speeds



LET IT SNOW!!!! I'm healed!!!!

.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Dropped the rear driveshaft this morning. Gonna be a long afternoon


----------



## SnowMatt13

Any good news about Thurs/Fri??


----------



## erkoehler

SnowMatt13;1163060 said:


> Any good news about Thurs/Fri??


i heard bad news


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just got in. 2-4 inches my ass. Went out at 11pm and just finished up now. Got a few pics, I'll try and post later. Going to sleep. Oh, and I heard 2-4 inches Friday. We will see!


----------



## nevrnf

erkoehler;1162098 said:


> Bryan Clarke of shelter insurance 847-293-5731


Thanks You for the quick post.


----------



## KMBertog

went out at 1 a.m. i got back in at 8 a.m..... have a touch of the stomach flu as well, not so fun


----------



## DJP2829

Do you guys think we may get a salt run tonight or tomorrow morning due to the probable refreeze?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Go out agian tonight


----------



## Midwest Pond

up to 1/2" of accumulation according to Skilling for tonight


Friday night into Saturday could be up to 5"...... so we may get a repeat of last night, which would be fine by me

hmmmmm...... maybe we'll see Santa!!!!!

.


----------



## Bartlett_2

I had a long night. Went out at 8:30, finished at 6am. Went home to clean up and been working all day. Ugh, burning it at both ends is Fun!! HAHA!! Can't wait for the next one....


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Does anyone have a shop press I can use really quick this afternoon? I need to press some universals out then back in!


----------



## Propony

Hey Pabst....i see your in RM...go see Ray at Rays Auto on Kirchoff & Meadow he should be able to help you out..He also is a plower and a Racing buddy of mine


----------



## snowguys

Wow looks like alot of guys had break downs me to steering went out on the dodge broke the plow on the dump and the f250 who knows what's wrong with that but it was a good night alot of repairs being done today and tomw getting ready for the next one


----------



## REAPER

erkoehler;1162098 said:


> Bryan Clarke of shelter insurance 847-293-5731


Big 10-4 on this guy! 
Saved me over $300 a year from what Allstate was charging me on 3 policies. 

For such a busy event there sure was a lot of reading to catch up. 

Almost 18 hrs. started to treat lots @ 5:30 PM yesterday. Done around Noon today. Oh what fun.

Anyone see the mess on the RT 31 hill northbound @ Cary/Algonquin road?  Cars just setting there 2 wide spinning tires? What a freaking mess.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

xmas all but dead

and the news cut me out, they did sent me some pixs and a link to the story.

They are asking to do a ride on the next storm


----------



## Midwest Pond

1old dog...... i may have seen you

did you call snow "white gold"?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well sort of he filmed me and did a interview and then jeff pulled up...

after 20mins of filming and talking

http://abclocal.go.com/wls/video?id=7855813&syndicate=syndicate&section

i was left on the cutting floor.....


----------



## snorider075

nice 1olddog your a celeb. lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

they did send me pix's


----------



## 1olddogtwo

more......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

this one is my favorite, i sleeping


----------



## tls22

Nice shots Pat........ur famous.......would have been better if sully was out front


----------



## nevrnf

REAPER;1163523 said:


> Big 10-4 on this guy!
> Saved me over $300 a year from what Allstate was charging me on 3 policies.
> 
> I talked to him about my auto policies also. They have some very attractive rates compared to what i am paying with state Farm. I am going to do some research on the company (Shelter Insurance) I may switch over as they can insure my race car and my Excursion which i having issuse getting the Proper insurance for.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

tls22;1163641 said:


> Nice shots Pat........ur famous.......would have been better if sully was out front


lol....too bad he came as i was finishing up.


----------



## snorider075

1olddog what truck is in the back ground of the last two pics?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

a chevy...lol

thats our 'Director of Operations' truck, it's wrapped with Arctic's decal kit


----------



## Mark13

snorider075;1163696 said:


> 1olddog what truck is in the back ground of the last two pics?


Looks like a promotional truck for Arctic and their sectional pusher.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;1163720 said:


> Looks like a promotional truck for Arctic and their sectional pusher.


that thing is a real eye catcher,

one last one i took with my phone. i have some video i took, but i left my camera at the shop


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Pat,I could see your lights bouncing off Jeff's face when he was be interviewed. Sorry they cut you out. Stop blowing that horn at me!:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1163740 said:


> Pat,I could see your lights bouncing off Jeff's face when he was be interviewed. Sorry they cut you out. Stop blowing that horn at me!:laughing:


wait until i lose the factory exhaust....i will be rolling coal too....


----------



## REAPER

1olddogtwo;1163739 said:


> that thing is a real eye catcher,
> 
> one last one i took with my phone. i have some video i took, but i left my camera at the shop


Dude, seriously, you NEED a deflector.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Olddog, I should have asked the guy in the dually for my "dome warmer"....Bet he has a few!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ok I just woke up what did i miss.... boy what a great night. started at 6 last night and went untill 1030 this morning.... I feel like i was hit by a truck..

so thursday friday is the next expected storm...:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Propony;1163331 said:


> Hey Pabst....i see your in RM...go see Ray at Rays Auto on Kirchoff & Meadow he should be able to help you out..He also is a plower and a Racing buddy of mine


I grew up with his granddaughters. I got it figured out and fixed, it cost me all of $30


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Awesome Interview White Gold Baby..... that's Awesome :laughingayuppayuppayup


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

What a night. Plowed for 13 hours, came home, showered, took kids to school, went to work, came home made dinner, napped, wrapped gifts now ready to go to bed for the night.
Bring on the next one. I will try to remember the camera next time.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1163739 said:


> that thing is a real eye catcher,
> 
> one last one i took with my phone. i have some video i took, but i left my camera at the shop


I see a similarity between your picture and another ps member's boss.


----------



## ao31

Skillethead coming up in 5min!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Mark13;1163918 said:


> I see a similarity between your picture and another ps member's boss.


I was in the same type of Mound last night also took me 20 min's and in 4 wheel low to brake out....


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Anyone going out salting tonight. Things are getting slick out there. Thinking about heading out now.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DistinctiveDave;1163935 said:


> Anyone going out salting tonight. Things are getting slick out there. Thinking about heading out now.


I haven't been out since sun went down. Is it bad out?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

SullivanSeptic;1163942 said:


> I haven't been out since sun went down. Is it bad out?


do you need a back up salter have it just sitting in my yard...


----------



## ao31

SullivanSeptic;1163942 said:


> I haven't been out since sun went down. Is it bad out?


It's crazy slick here in Barrington. Cars sliding sideways trying to motivate up the hills.


----------



## tls22

Mark13;1163918 said:


> I see a similarity between your picture and another ps member's boss.


Did you end up getting the truck ready in time?


----------



## tls22

For xmass guys most of the models are keeping the snow south of you...i will let you know if this changes....still 3 days out


----------



## stroker79

Yeah it's slick as snot out in the parking lots. Basically a sheet of ice.


----------



## the new boss 92

its crazy slick...... found a snow bank on the way home alos seen a couple salt trucks to!


----------



## the new boss 92

tls22;1163957 said:


> For xmass guys most of the models are keeping the snow south of you...i will let you know if this changes....still 3 days out


son bitsh!


----------



## Mark13

tls22;1163952 said:


> Did you end up getting the truck ready in time?


Yup, had it going the other day.

Apparently dmax's and bio blend diesel don't get along well.


----------



## JERRYJMJ

official snowfall totals for last night ??? anyone


----------



## Bird21

Pretty good event.

Someone asked why I start when I do.. I stagger the start times based on the time accounts need to be completed that way the salt trucks are right behind the plow trucks. Townhomes are monthly so we wait until the event is over for a full push, less manpower = More Profit.

I change the start times based on time needed to complete the accounts based on every event. More snow start earlier, less snow start later.. again less man power more Profit.

Residential only want to pay once so we wait until the event is almost over to avoid a second trip back that they will not pay for on a small event, bigger event then yes we start ealier for a double billing.


Only smoked one transmission last night, 1999 f250 with 2 year old tranny, no problem 3 year warranty.

The next one hmmmmmmmm to early to tell but I think it gonna move a little North in the next two days.


----------



## stroker79

JERRYJMJ;1164025 said:


> official snowfall totals for last night ??? anyone


This was posted on wgn weather blog.

5.8"* Huntley, IL

4.2"* Belvidere, IL

4.2"* Yorkville, IL

4.2"* Peotone, IL

3.8"* Naperville, IL

3.8"* Joliet, IL

3.7"* Romeoville, IL

3.6"* Elk Grove Village, IL

3.5" Arlington Heights IL*

3.1"* Chicago-Midway* (through 9PM)

3.0"* Porter, IN

1.5"* Vaparaiso, IN


----------



## JERRYJMJ

Thank you stroker79


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Gentlemen salting is a must tonight. All my lots were treated this morning and they are a sheet of.ice.


----------



## Mark13

I wish I had stuff to salt with my salter.


----------



## JERRYJMJ

Just got back, slippery as hell, solid sheet of ice, salted my accounts, doesn’t look as bed till you get out the car, be careful everyone


----------



## dfdsuperduty

checked my lots about an hr ago and they were still wet????


----------



## JERRYJMJ

The temperature dropped about 10 degrees since 9pm. 21 now


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

question 
does a yard of rock salt weigh the same as a ton?


----------



## mikeitu7

It is slippery out be carefull guys. Out salting my zero tolerance properties and its icy.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

i see yous are ignoring me. how was it when yous started out on your own? did you have all the corect answers or did you have to ask question and was all the answers what you wanted to hear.....
i treat people the way they treat me you call me out of my name i do the same..............


----------



## mikeitu7

It weights about a ton.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

mikeitu7;1164121 said:


> It weights about a ton.


i did a search some say a yard is less than a ton..others say its the same as a ton at 2100lbs
others say 2000lbs.....


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Its about 2134.00467 lbs, per cubic yard, keep in mind that's just a rough number.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Vaughn Schultz;1164124 said:


> Its about 2134.00467 lbs, per cubic yard, keep in mind that's just a rough number.


thank you guys 
i do have a total of 9 seasons of exp...7 where working for other people and this is my second season on my own...and the vbox is my first one thankx again


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Mark13;1164068 said:


> I wish I had stuff to salt with my salter.


I Second that


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Mark13;1164007 said:


> Yup, had it going the other day.
> 
> Apparently dmax's and bio blend diesel don't get along well.


what type of problems are you having?? the Dmax's are nice engine's for their size but they are kinda temperamental


----------



## NW Snow Removal

I can't believe How icy that fog became. It is very slick on asphalt.


----------



## mikeitu7

1olddogtwo;1163769 said:


> wait until i lose the factory exhaust....i will be rolling coal too....


Hey do you also take care of the chase there, I used to plow that one for three years and lost it this year.


----------



## the new boss 92

im not seeing tomuch for weather these days for this weekend, anyone else seeing the same thing!


----------



## REAPER

mikeitu7;1164117 said:


> It is slippery out be carefull guys. Out salting my zero tolerance properties and its icy.


Got the call right after you posted this. I should have known better. Was about 20 mins late on getting salt down at one 1 place with early starters.



NW Snow Removal;1164154 said:


> It is very slick on asphalt.


WOW ! I'll say it was. Seemed some towns are laying back or were caught off guard as well. I only slid by one stop sign on asphalt luckily.


----------



## the new boss 92

the side roads in carol stream last night were wicked slick, went through like 2 or 3 stop signs on the way home from work, atleast they were in resi area with no cars or people around!


----------



## REAPER

the new boss 92;1164379 said:


> the side roads in carol stream last night were wicked slick, went through like 2 or 3 stop signs on the way home from work, atleast they were in resi area with no cars or people around!


Mine was in a commercial complex so now worry of people when it was still dark.


----------



## the new boss 92

REAPER;1164386 said:


> Mine was in a commercial complex so now worry of people when it was still dark.


lol its like plowing on an ice packed parking lot, breaks breaks phuck snow bank anyone see that?:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

mikeitu7;1164165 said:


> Hey do you also take care of the chase there, I used to plow that one for three years and lost it this year.


Funny u should ask, on the first snow fall, the new guy was plowing in the common parking lot along the north side of chase, u know that area between the exits. Anyways I waited until he was just about done and then i had the skid and my self dump snow in those 15 to 20 parking places.....Boy oh Boy was he PISSED, them a explained to him the we take of that area and we all good a good laugh out of it. Sorry to hear that you lost it.

This is a quote from NWS on Monday morning...to would have too funny if they had canceled... I hope they are wrong for Thursday and Friday and the storm swings north

NOT REALLY THINKING SNOW AMOUNTS WILL REACH ADVISORY CRITERIA OVER
MOST OF THE CWA..wrong.WITH GENERALLY 2-4" NORTHERN PORTIONS OF THE CWA
TAPERING TO LESS THAN 2 INCHES SOUTH OF THE ILLINOIS AND KANKAKEE
RIVERSwrong. DESPITE AMOUNTS BELOW ADVISORY CRITERIA NOT PLANNING TO DROP
THE ADVISORY AT THIS TIME FOR A COUPLE OF REASONS. FIRST...THERE
DOES APPEAR TO BE A PRETTY GOOD CHANCE OF AT LEAST A PERIOD OF
FREEZING DRIZZLE LATE TONIGHT INTO TUESDAY MORNING. HOWEVER....WITH
TEMPS NEAR FREEZING AND MOST ROADS ALREADY WET/TREATED THE FZDZ WILL
PROBABLY ONLY ACCUMULATE ON ELEVATED OBJECTS MAKING IT A PRETTY LOW
IMPACTwrong. . SECOND AND MORE IMPORTANTLY...THERE COULD BE A BAND OF
FAIRLY IMPRESSIVE SNOW IN THE CWA DURING RUSH CREATING PRETTY
TREACHEROUS CONDITIONS.left themselves an out. ..SO CANCELING THE ADVISORY COULD POTENTIALLY
SEND A MIXED MESSAGEgood thing they didn't't. . SINCE ACCUMULATING SNOWFALL IS EXPECTED TO
START UP DURING THE AFTERNOON/EARLY EVENING WILL BE MOVING UP THE
START TIME OF THE ADVISORY TO BETTER MATCH EXPECTED HIGHER IMPACT
WEATHER CONDITIONS.got this one right


----------



## the new boss 92

olddogg your the new skilllingThumbs Up, you got the advisory right i promote youpayup

i also like that picture you posted, looke like you drove right through a snow bank lol


----------



## erkoehler

Salted all my stores this am. It was slick!


----------



## the new boss 92

look like we might not have a white christmas after all?


----------



## Bartlett_2

I just resalted my lots again, were slick as hell!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*let it snow*

let it snow i need 5 plowable snow falls to put a good down payment on a newer 3500
:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Got in a full salt run this morning. Man was it slippery! Lets hope for some lake effect fun this weekend, since the storms heading south!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

My prayers and thoughts with the firefighters and there families, that lost there lives this morning. ussmileyflag So sad, right before Christmas. God bless!


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

Pushin 2 Please;1164601 said:


> My prayers and thoughts with the firefighters and there families, that lost there lives this morning. ussmileyflag So sad, right before Christmas. God bless!


ussmileyflag Thoughts and prayers are with the CFD and they're family members! RIP brothers! Another sad day in Chicago. Stay safe out there guys! ussmileyflag


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Fire_n_Ice;1164602 said:


> ussmileyflag Thoughts and prayers are with the CFD and they're family members! RIP brothers! Another sad day in Chicago. Stay safe out there guys! ussmileyflag


sorry to here this my prayers are with them ussmileyflag


----------



## The Garden Guru

Why oh why is this other storm going south of us!


----------



## ERWbuilders

who knows...hopefully we get slammed with the 3 day lake effect snow


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

The Garden Guru;1164717 said:


> Why oh why is this other storm going south of us!


According to ALL the guessers, yes. We may get a little dusting out of the system snow, but that would be all. We have a much better chance at extended period of lake effect snow squalls, in the lake side counties from Saturday through Monday morning.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Mark13;1164007 said:


> Yup, had it going the other day.
> 
> Apparently WINTER and bio blend diesel don't get along well.


Fixed mark!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://oddnews.yahoo.com/video-odd-news-23587738


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I would get the snow blower out to clear that. Or just turn the heat up real high. It will be fine!


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

1olddogtwo;1164811 said:


> http://oddnews.yahoo.com/video-odd-news-23587738


Now that's funny! "Say hello to time and material"! LOL

 Here's to a better weekend than being forcasted!


----------



## Midwest Pond

Lake effect on Illinois side is our greatest chance of Snow this weekend....... next Weds would be our first chance of a West to East Snow

.


----------



## Bartlett_2

I'm kind of disappointed with that forecast, but what can you do...


----------



## KMBertog

whoo doggie was it slick when we went on a salt run this morning!! i almost put my 3500 hd dump through the side of one of the 5/3 banks that we do, lol


----------



## dfdsuperduty

Thoughts and prayers are with the family and chicago fire department as they lost two of their bravest and possibly another 14 injured. Guys please remember to back the badge be it police or fire these are the guys that you call when you are at possibily the worst moment in your life. Finally pull to the right for sirens and lights!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*Daring you*

Well i am getting my truck washed and waxed daring it to snow
tomorrow I AM GETTING THE WIFE'S 2011 KIA SOUL WASHED AND WAXED
MOTHER'S NATURE I AM DARING YOU TO GET MY TRUCK / WIFE'S CAR COVERED IN SNOW
:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Midwest Pond

i'm daring the birds in your neighborhood to eat purple berries


.


----------



## GMC99

Midwest Pond;1165080 said:


> i'm daring the birds in your neighborhood to eat purple berries
> 
> .


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Midwest Pond;1165080 said:


> i'm daring the birds in your neighborhood to eat purple berries
> 
> .


Thank you. Now I'm cleaning off the beer I just spit on the computer.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Midwest Pond;1165080 said:


> i'm daring the birds in your neighborhood to eat purple berries
> 
> .


lmao i dont care i get them hand washes waxed for free:laughing:


----------



## GMC99

http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/pts/2122950618.html

Seriously?????


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I started a thread of our storm on the 21st. Just a few pics.:waving:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=113842


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1165290 said:


> I started a thread of our storm on the 21st. Just a few pics.:waving:
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=113842


lookin good, may have to send over the news crew to u next time

now for the bad news

NWS will not comment to anything but maybe a inch in the "chicagoland" way west and southwest may get 2 in. we will be locked in dry air.

here are the model runs from 1am Friday thru 7pm Friday

if this thing dozen't make a hard left, we may never see the LES


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Thanks Pat and yes, this report does not look good. Trucks are getting a well deserved bath tomorrow. Thanks again Sully. Glad I know how to get in the shop! :laughing:


----------



## tls22

Not to make what pat posted look wrong...as it was good info....but the latest nam and gfs weather models are in and both give Chi a plowable snow on xmass eve


----------



## SullivanSeptic

tls22;1165434 said:


> Not to make what pat posted look wrong...as it was good info....but the latest nam and gfs weather models are in and both give Chi a plowable snow on xmass eve


Pat is out of the Circle of Trust. Tim, you are in!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

go back to nj,,,,,,only kidding a slight move north or east will give us a better shot...im just pissed after what could have been and to many heatbreaks here. 2in over 36 hours isnt floating my boat


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm also hearing a plowable snow Christmas Eve. / Day.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

I dunno, NWS put out some state earlier saying chicagoland are maybe an inch far west and south 1-3 then they took the statment down this was at 4 or so


----------



## Midwest Pond

i hate when Skilling gives us hope

.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

this was just updated at 10 pm.....the last line is their out


MODEL SOUNDINGS AS WELL AS VARIOUS
THICKNESS CRITICAL VALUES ALL SUGGEST PRECIPITATION IN THE FORM OF
SNOW ACROSS THE FORECAST AREA. MAIN QUESTION FOR NOW CONSIDERING
BEST FORCING IS SOUTH...IS HOW FAR NORTH TO EXTEND PRECIPITATION.
EVENT SETUP LOOKS SIMILAR TO LAST WEEKS SNOWFALL WHICH SAW SWATH OF
SNOW NORTHWEST TO SOUTHEAST WITH QUICKLY DECREASING ACCUMULATION AS
YOU MOVE NORTHEAST TOWARDS THE CHICAGO METRO AREA. SUSPECT WE MAY
SEE SOMETHING SIMILAR WITH THE HEAVIEST SNOWFALL SOUTH AND WEST OF
THE FORECAST AREA...QUICKLY TAPERING AS YOU HEAD INTO OUR FORECAST
AREA. COBB OUTPUT FOR SOUTHWEST FORECAST AREA INDICATES POTENTIAL
FOR AROUND 15:1 SNOW TO LIQUID RATIOS. NAM...WHICH SEEMED AN OUTLIER
LAST WEEK AND ENDED UP PERFORMING QUITE WELL ONCE AGAIN KEEPS
MID-LEVELS OF ATMOSPHERE DRY AND WOULD SUGGEST THAT PRECIPITATION
STAYS OUTSIDE CWA ALTOGETHER. MEANWHILE...SREF GUIDANCE GENERALLY
SHOWS THE SOUTHWEST PORTION OF THE CWA GETTING UP TO AN INCH...WHILE
ONLY A COUPLE MEMBERS ARE IN THE 1 TO 3 INCH RANGE. GFS AND ECMWF
ARE WETTEST...SUGGESTING UPWARDS OF 4 INCHES ACROSS SOUTHWEST.
TRYING TO BE A BIT CONSERVATIVE ON SNOW AMOUNTS IN FACE OF THE MORE
PESSIMISTIC GFS AND ONLY SLIGHTLY LESS PESSIMISTIC ECMWF...AND
CALLING FOR 1 TO 3 INCHES ACROSS SOUTH AND WEST AND UP TO 1 INCH
OVER THE METRO AREA. AM SOMEWHAT COMFORTABLE ERRING ON THE SIDE OF
DRY WITH THIS EVENT...AND FEEL WE STILL MAY HAVE TOO MUCH SNOW IN
THE FORECAST DESPITE THE RANGE OF GUIDANCE.


----------



## tls22

1olddogtwo;1165438 said:


> go back to nj,,,,,,only kidding a slight move north or east will give us a better shot...im just pissed after what could have been and to many heatbreaks here. 2in over 36 hours isnt floating my boat


these models just came out at 930 and 1030 eastern time...so we shall see what happens.....i hope you guys get more snow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1165435 said:


> Pat is out of the Circle of Trust. Tim, you are in!


damn, and i didn't even get a chance to us my gold card....i will put out my normal text with my official guess 24 hours ahead

tim u may get lucky monday


----------



## the new boss 92

Midwest Pond;1165453 said:


> i hate when Skilling gives us hope
> 
> .


amen!Thumbs Up


----------



## tls22

1olddogtwo;1165479 said:


> damn, and i didn't even get a chance to us my gold card....i will put out my normal text with my official guess 24 hours ahead
> 
> tim u may get lucky monday


Yeah i hope pal....but idk i have been having pretty crappy luck with snow this year...im not getting excited


----------



## the new boss 92

Pushin 2 Please;1164601 said:


> My prayers and thoughts with the firefighters and there families, that lost there lives this morning. ussmileyflag So sad, right before Christmas. God bless!


i just read the artical its sad, my prayers and thoughts go out to the familes


tls22;1165483 said:


> Yeah i hope pal....but idk i have been having pretty crappy luck with snow this year...im not getting excited


i bet if you kept your straight blade you would have been getting poundedThumbs Up


----------



## erkoehler

Luckily I was hooking up the plow this storm on my Chevy and thought I saw the mount move just slightly. After further investigation in the shop we found a few loose bolts! Set me back a couple hours but it could have been much worse!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1165522 said:


> Luckily I was hooking up the plow this storm on my Chevy and thought I saw the mount move just slightly. After further investigation in the shop we found a few loose bolts! Set me back a couple hours but it could have been much worse!!


Good eye. That could have done damage to you the truck and the plow. Get her tight, lets hope were out Friday morning!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Guessers are now thinking that the storm is coming a little father north. Maybe there is a little hope yet?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Do any of you guys know the totals for the tinley park area for the last storm, or what site can i find them on


----------



## DJP2829

My medical buildings are requesting salt in the am...can't argue with that. Anyone else having similar luck?


----------



## the new boss 92

all i know is the new truck is getting a salter, seems like there is more money in salting than actual plowing?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea there is. Just today was great it pays for all the labor.


----------



## plow3232

any of you guys have a western salt spreader 1000 parts of the unit? pm me I need asap may consider other western tail gate spreader.


----------



## DJP2829

I was just out in Glen Ellyn and Wheaton....some lots are pretty slick


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1165544 said:


> Do any of you guys know the totals for the tinley park area for the last storm, or what site can i find them on


Tinley Park and Oak Forest areas came in with 4 inches. I think it was actually 3.8, so close enough!:waving:


----------



## erkoehler

Really need to get both trucks washed today. Oh and finish my shopping at some point.


----------



## KMBertog

erkoehler;1165781 said:


> Really need to get both trucks washed today. Oh and finish my shopping at some point.


I second that on finishing shopping... haven't bought gifts for the girlfriend yet


----------



## KMBertog

Just got my first paycheck from the first two plow events. 

Now I remember why we work these crappy hours payup


----------



## DistinctiveDave

KMBertog;1165803 said:


> I second that on finishing shopping... haven't bought gifts for the girlfriend yet


Im in the same boat.....shopping is on my to do list today also.

NOAA keeps changing the percentages for snow. We will have to see what happens.


----------



## erkoehler

KMBertog;1165803 said:


> I second that on finishing shopping... haven't bought gifts for the girlfriend yet


Invoices go out the first!


----------



## KMBertog

I have heard different reports for snow this weekend. I wish these idiot forecasters could get something right for once!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1165781 said:


> Really need to get both trucks washed today. Oh and finish my shopping at some point.


On my way to Sully's shop now. Gonna rinse them off and get ready for tomorrow. Sounds like its moving north again!


----------



## Midwest Pond

Everything changed from yesterday, and now I'm hearing 1-3"............ I'm just not listening today and I'll see where its at tomorrow


Why don't they just say..... "We don't know yet and we like messing with the plow guys of the world on a daily basis"
.


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1165821 said:


> On my way to Sully's shop now. Gonna rinse them off and get ready for tomorrow. Sounds like its moving north again!


I can't even get my hopes up for this storm, every forecast is different.


----------



## Bartlett_2

Midwest Pond;1165830 said:


> Everything changed from yesterday, and now I'm hearing 1-3"............ I'm just not listening today and I'll see where its at tomorrow
> 
> Why don't they just say..... "We don't know yet and we like messing with the plow guys of the world on a daily basis"
> .


Amen! I was just getting myself ready to the fact I wouldn't be working this weekend, and this morning the forecast changes again. It's iffy, But I think we will probably be out on some level...


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

Hazardous Weather Outlook
HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CHICAGO/ROMEOVILLE IL
440 AM CST THU DEC 23 2010

ILZ003>006-008-010>014-019>023-032-033-039-INZ001-002-010-011-019-
241045-
WINNEBAGO-BOONE-MCHENRY-LAKE ILLINOIS-OGLE-LEE-DE KALB-KANE-
DUPAGE-COOK-LA SALLE-KENDALL-GRUNDY-WILL-KANKAKEE-LIVINGSTON-
IROQUOIS-FORD-LAKE INDIANA-PORTER-NEWTON-JASPER-BENTON-
440 AM CST THU DEC 23 2010 /540 AM EST THU DEC 23 2010/

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTH CENTRAL ILLINOIS...
NORTHEAST ILLINOIS AND NORTHWEST INDIANA.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT.

DENSE FREEZING FOG WILL REMAIN THIS MORNING PROVIDING REDUCED
VISIBILITIES AND LOCALLY SLIPPERY CONDITIONS...BEFORE DISSIPATING
OUT BY MID MORNING.

SNOW IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP OVER NORTHWEST ILLINOIS LATE TONIGHT AND
SLOWLY SPREAD SOUTHEAST ACROSS NORTH CENTRAL ILLINOIS THROUGH
EARLY FRIDAY MORNING.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...FRIDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY.

SNOW WILL CONTINUE TO DEVELOP OVER NORTH CENTRAL ILLINOIS EARLY
FRIDAY MORNING INCREASING IN COVERAGE AND INTENSITY BY MID DAY
FRIDAY. STILL UNCERTAIN TO SPECIFY SNOW ACCUMULATION AT THIS
TIME...BUT SEVERAL INCHES OF SNOW APPEAR POSSIBLE FROM LEE AND
OGLE COUNTIES SOUTHEAST INTO LIVINGSTON AND FORD COUNTIES WITH
LESSER AMOUNTS EXPECTED TO THE NORTHEAST.

INCREASING NORTHERLY FLOW AND COLDER TEMPERATURES OVER THE LAKE
ON SATURDAY WILL PRODUCE AN INCREASED CHANCE OF LAKE EFFECT SNOW
FOR PORTIONS OF NORTHEAST ILLINOIS AND NORTHWEST INDIANA...WITH
SEVERAL INCHES OF SNOW ACCUMULATION POSSIBLE THROUGH THE
REMAINDER OF THE WEEKEND.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SPOTTER ACTIVATION WILL NOT BE NECESSARY THROUGH TONIGHT...
HOWEVER SPOTTERS ARE ENCOURAGED TO REPORT SNOWFALL TOTALS TO THE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE.

&&

COMPLETE FORECAST INFORMATION IS AVAILABLE ON THE NWS CHICAGO
WEBPAGE: WEATHER.GOV/CHICAGO


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

my guess dupage kane mchenry countys up to an inch lake and cook id watch for lake effect,i honestly think a salt run


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

ThursdayMostly cloudy HI30°LO17°Mixed sun and clouds -- but trending cloudier as the day proceeds. A few flurries possible near Lake Michigan this afternoon and evening. Some better organized lake-effect snow showers in portions of the Indiana/Michigan snow belt -- primarily from Porter and La Porte counties east. Seasonable late December temperatures amid light northwest winds 3 to 9 mph. Mainly cloudy, possible flurries Thursday night. Light north/northwest winds 2 to 7 mph.
FridayLight snow HI33°LO24°First 1"+ Christmas Eve snow in 13 years possible. Mostly cloudy, chilly. Some flurries build to light snow in afternoon/ evening. An inch or two accumulation possible by nightfall. Snow showers 
Friday night. North winds 5 to 13 mph.SaturdaySnow HI32°LO16°Snow showers, windy and cold. Some accumulation possible lakeside counties in Illinois, Wisconsin and northwest Indiana. North winds increase 12 to 24 mph and gusty.
SundayLight snow HI30°LO20°Snow showers continue, particularly in lakeside counties. Blustery and cold. Additional accumulation possible in counties adjacent to/downwind of Lake Michigan. Variably cloudy, some flurries inland. N/NW winds 12 to 24 and gusty.MondayLight snow HI30°LO24°Partly sunny, blustery and chilly after possible morning flurries. Heavier snow showers shift farther east in the Indiana/Michigan lake snow belt, winding down slowly. Northwest winds 12 to 24 mph.TuesdayMostly cloudy HI34°LO27°Partly sunny and windy. The chill eases a bit. Temperatures break above freezing as gusty west winds blow 13 to 26 mph with 30+ mph gusts.WednesdayFreezing rain HI35°LO29°More cloudiness, breezy, and hazy. Some drizzle or flurries may build into spells of light rain or snow. West/southwest winds 12 to 24 and gusty.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

hahah guru! i wouldnt go that far!


----------



## the new boss 92

KMBertog;1165803 said:


> I second that on finishing shopping... haven't bought gifts for the girlfriend yet


just get one of your buddys to arap you up in a nice big box, have her open it and bam merry christmas,you got me for another year!Thumbs Up


----------



## the new boss 92

lol im with ptl, just be open early monday morning and watch the money roll in!!!!


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

if your open sunday that would be awesome!! guru i PMed you give me a call if you can 630-202-6744


----------



## GMC99

According to a friend of mines father who works at the tollway, the states forecasters are thinking the lake effect snow bands will come about 100 miles inland from the lake, there thinking all of cook, lake, dupage, mchenry, and all points south will see heavy lake effect snow all weekend! Lets hope there right! They also said because the lake waters are still fairly warm, that some areas could easily see over 12 inches or more! :bluebounc


----------



## DistinctiveDave

GMC99;1165901 said:


> According to a friend of mines father who works at the tollway, the states forecasters are thinking the lake effect snow bands will come about 100 miles inland from the lake, there thinking all of cook, lake, dupage, mchenry, and all points south will see heavy lake effect snow all weekend! Lets hope there right! They also said because the lake waters are still fairly warm, that some areas could easily see over 12 inches or more! :bluebounc


Now why did you have to go and get everyone excited like that?


----------



## tls22

Im going with 2-4 for you guys...starting late tonight-ending around tommorrow mid-day


----------



## Midwest Pond

I think I'm just going to quit reading anymore.....lol..... I would be happy with 3"..... a 12" prediction I think is borderline smoking crack

.


----------



## Midwest Pond

agreed Guru..... 4" would be a nice little gift..... 


John Dee now has us in the range of snow..... this thing is changing track..... keep heading north!!!!!

I want system snow...I don't want to take my chances on wrap around Lake effect snow

.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

im hearing no snow really till mid day tomorrow 

GURU- THANK YOU :salute:


----------



## the new boss 92

well im off to do a brake job, found a couple nice 2000-2002 2500hd. to bad dealers arent open till monday but im more or less window shopping to see whats out there.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

Hazardous weather outlook
national weather service chicago/romeoville il
1055 am cst thu dec 23 2010

ilz003>006-008-010>014-019>023-032-033-039-inz001-002-010-011-019-
241700-
winnebago-boone-mchenry-lake illinois-ogle-lee-de kalb-kane-
dupage-cook-la salle-kendall-grundy-will-kankakee-livingston-
iroquois-ford-lake indiana-porter-newton-jasper-benton-
1055 am cst thu dec 23 2010 /1155 am est thu dec 23 2010/

this hazardous weather outlook is for north central illinois...
Northeast illinois and northwest indiana.

.day one...this afternoon and tonight.

Snow is expected to develop over northwest illinois late tonight
and slowly spread southeast across north central illinois through
early friday morning.

.days two through seven...friday through wednesday.

Snow will continue to develop over north central illinois early
friday morning increasing in coverage and intensity by mid day
friday. Still uncertain as to how much snow accumulation will fall at
this time...but several inches of snow appear possible south and
west of the chicago metro area with lesser amounts expected to the
northeast.

Increasing northerly flow and colder temperatures over the lake
on saturday will produce an increased chance of lake effect snow
for portions of northeast illinois and northwest indiana...with
several inches of snow accumulation possible through the
remainder of the weekend.

.spotter information statement...

Spotter activation will not be necessary through tonight.

&&

complete forecast information is available on the nws chicago
webpage: Weather.gov/chicago


----------



## ERWbuilders

if its 2-4inches or 8-10 im good to go! but im hopin for 20+ haha Midwest Pond, Hows that truck runnin while plowin for ya?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

im leaking trans fluid again, I have changed this hose 2 times now. it seams that the hose clamps are cutting the hose. Looks like I do the rubber hose over the hose fix, it held on the bottom. So I should be good to plow bout 3pm this afternoon! Let'er Rip


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

yo guys are really getting your hopes up i will bet any money we get an inch or less


----------



## ERWbuilders

wow.....an inch or less...wow thanx for ruining my day,ego,self esteme, sence of worth, etc,etc,etc lol


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

I say inch and a half


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

ERW hahahah sorry man! its jsut its christmas and i know we all need the money but i just wanan be able to enjoy it anyone else with me


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

If the price is. Right


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

hahah im a bit pist! i jsut got off th eohone for a seasonal! and the way they want the contract set up is november 1st-april1st billing on the 1st of the month well i still have not recieved novembers payment and they allways pay me the 21st of the month and its a big check welll...the mangaer im really good with just told me that her ahole boss went out of town and didnt sign checks she was pist and called him on his cell

so im pretty flamed at the moment


----------



## ERWbuilders

PT, You gotta point there but i tend to get bored with f-ed up family and would rather be out plowin yellin at all the drunks on the road lol


----------



## Midwest Pond

well Skilling called for 2-4 on Christmas Eve...... I still don't believe anything regarding wrap around Lake effect..... 

my truck is running great since the engine is actually attached to the transmission..... makes a big difference

.


----------



## GMC99

Would any of you travel 2 hours away tonight and head back tomorrow morning with the forecast the way it is?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea why not. It's only 2 hours


----------



## KMBertog

the new boss 92;1165890 said:


> just get one of your buddys to arap you up in a nice big box, have her open it and bam merry christmas,you got me for another year!Thumbs Up


I like it!!!


----------



## KMBertog

we had 20 tons of salt come today we better flipping use it this weekend!!!! :realmad:


----------



## GMC99

R&R Yard Design;1166120 said:


> Yea why not. It's only 2 hours


Should have mentioned traveling south towards peoria and there suppose to get 5 inches tonight and tomorrow, and they dont believe in snow removal or salt in the middle of boo fu lol


----------



## swtiih

GMC99;1166116 said:


> Would any of you travel 2 hours away tonight and head back tomorrow morning with the forecast the way it is?


Sure, take the 4x4 fill the tank with gas and go.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Got my new phone blackberry testing texting


----------



## KMBertog

i hear 2-4 christmas eve into christmas day. payup


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just got this sent to me guys. Snow starting tomorrow morning between 7 and 10am. By 5pm 1-2 inches. By midnight 2-4 inches. Additional accumulation is likely than Saturday through Sunday afternoon with lake effect. Totals are on over the place, but a general 3-6 is possible. Time to sit back and wait!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

what do yous think 
i am subing for someone. worked 2 events and he says he sent the check out last saturday via mailbox in broadveiw i am in chicago. i havent got it yet. spoke to him he says it was sent out and he wants me to work fridays event... should i trust him or cut off services till i get my check


----------



## Midwest Pond

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1166242 said:


> what do yous think
> i am subing for someone. worked 2 events and he says he sent the check out last saturday via mailbox in broadveiw i am in chicago. i havent got it yet. spoke to him he says it was sent out and he wants me to work fridays event... should i trust him or cut off services till i get my check


your call....... but the post office is slightly busy this time of year

.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Midwest Pond;1166263 said:


> your call....... but the post office is slightly busy this time of year
> 
> .


i know its my call but i guess i will wait till tomarrow and see if check comes in mail i dont want to get ripped off if i do i need to watch for signs like this i got checks from my 1 account and it takes a day or 2 to get it and i gotten a check from niles il and that took 3 days


----------



## the new boss 92

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1166242 said:


> what do yous think
> i am subing for someone. worked 2 events and he says he sent the check out last saturday via mailbox in broadveiw i am in chicago. i havent got it yet. spoke to him he says it was sent out and he wants me to work fridays event... should i trust him or cut off services till i get my check


i thought you have your own accounts, no? by the way if you go to autotrader.com and do a serch between 100miles for chevy 2500hd's there are some awsome deals right now on like 5or6 trucks 2000-2002 that is


Pushin 2 Please;1166227 said:


> Just got this sent to me guys. Snow starting tomorrow morning between 7 and 10am. By 5pm 1-2 inches. By midnight 2-4 inches. Additional accumulation is likely than Saturday through Sunday afternoon with lake effect. Totals are on over the place, but a general 3-6 is possible. Time to sit back and wait!


score early birthday to me!


KMBertog;1166213 said:


> i hear 2-4 christmas eve into christmas day. payup


i like this one, let it snow i need money i just got 3 more small commercials added to my list for the season........ every week im getting more and more, think i need a 3/4 ton yet?

im going to stick to my modo, if it aint broke yet dont replace it!Thumbs Up


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

the new boss 92;1166278 said:


> i thought you have your own accounts, no? by the way if you go to autotrader.com and do a serch between 100miles for chevy 2500hd's there are some awsome deals right now on like 5or6 trucks 2000-2002 that is
> 
> score early birthday to me!
> 
> i like this one, let it snow i need money i just got 3 more small commercials added to my list for the season........ every week im getting more and more, think i need a 3/4 ton yet?
> 
> im going to stick to my modo, if it aint broke yet dont replace it!Thumbs Up


i had 2 contracts and i lost 1 to a lowballer now i only have 1 so i decided to sub and have 1 contract what else can i do...i have to wait till i get some money in to get a good truck. i have about 4k now but i want about 10k so i can go get a 16k or 20 on payments and pay it off quick


----------



## 1olddogtwo

*Sorry*



1olddogtwo;1165371 said:


> lookin good, may have to send over the news crew to u next time
> 
> now for the bad news
> 
> NWS will not comment to anything but maybe a inch in the "chicagoland" way west and southwest may get 2 in. we will be locked in dry air.
> 
> here are the model runs from 1am Friday thru 7pm Friday
> 
> if this thing dozen't make a hard left, we may never see the LES


LONG story short is I was not in a favorable mood last last night, I wasn't very positive feeling in general. Anyways, I'm not holding a good feeling for our weather forecasters considering they really have got us going early on a few loser storms already this year. I'm sorry. As some of you know privately, I do a pretty damn good job calling out storms with amounts..

I did spent a good amount time away from the weather today. Thought of going to California for the flooding has got me down as it is, and a warm up next week with rain for the new year doesn't help.

I think its reasonable to think that a total of 3 is doable thru out the day on Friday, should be fun with all the last minute shoppers and then doing clean ups dodging the drunks. with that being said......

may the snow turn into white gold


----------



## the new boss 92

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1166292 said:


> i had 2 contracts and i lost 1 to a lowballer now i only have 1 so i decided to sub and have 1 contract what else can i do...i have to wait till i get some money in to get a good truck. i have about 4k now but i want about 10k so i can go get a 16k or 20 on payments and pay it off quick


ahh i see!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

the new boss 92;1166319 said:


> ahh i see!


I do have 2 car washes I do but that's for trade of services


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1166271 said:


> i know its my call but i guess i will wait till tomarrow and see if check comes in mail i dont want to get ripped off if i do i need to watch for signs like this i got checks from my 1 account and it takes a day or 2 to get it and i gotten a check from niles il and that took 3 days


My Mom always said, "Don't cut off your nose despite your face". In otherwords, do you think they guy is legit? Do you get the feeling he will pay by talking to him? Say you don't plow for him when it snows next, he gets pissed, the check shows up the next day, you loose anyway you cut it. I say plow once more, if no check afterwards call him for you to pick it up. When excuses fly, it's time to drive on by.

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Lunarlandscape

So what are your predictions for the storm Friday and Sat. Start time for the snow?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Dodge Plow Pwr;1166417 said:


> My Mom always said, "Don't cut off your nose despite your face". In otherwords, do you think they guy is legit? Do you get the feeling he will pay by talking to him? Say you don't plow for him when it snows next, he gets pissed, the check shows up the next day, you loose anyway you cut it. I say plow once more, if no check afterwards call him for you to pick it up. When excuses fly, it's time to drive on by.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS


sounds like good advice but if it dont show tomarrow next mail will come on monday and by looking at weather.com we will have a plowable event on friday and saturday then i will give him till monday.........when i do talk to him he sounds like he is paying but i heard these same songs last season and i didnt get payed.........by diffrent contractor


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Daytime storm on Xmas Eve. Great! Sheesh.


----------



## mikeitu7

RJS, if he is in Broadview why don't you just go and pick up the check in the morning. If he says it was mailed it should have been there by now. Worst case, just deduct the stop payment for the check he supposedly sent in the mail. Who knows what we get this weekend it could be one day or a couple of days of work. Good luck.


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

give the guy a chance, clients are paying really slow now a days


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Yea well I will wait till fridays mail and if no check then I will call him again and demand some money payday was the 15th I have some reserves buthe don't know that try to call his bluff but then don't want to loss him if he is paying

just spoke to him asked him where it was sent out from he said melrose park he has proof he sent it..i asked him can i pick it up he said no he will be with family tomarrow he did say he would fedx it to me seems a little fishy he also said a guy in melrose just got his today if it comes tomarrow then i will work for him if it doesnt then i think i will cut my loses

also per weather .com says we are looking at snow showers fri,sat,sunday


----------



## the new boss 92

i just got rear ended, thank god for pintal hitches lol


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

the new boss 92;1166748 said:


> i just got rear ended, thank god for pintal hitches lol


are you and your truck okay


----------



## the new boss 92

oh yea, just a small wound to the car that hit me.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

the new boss 92;1166748 said:


> i just got rear ended, thank god for pintal hitches lol


are you ok??? how bad is the truck??


----------



## the new boss 92

Reliable Snow and Ice;1166766 said:


> are you ok??? how bad is the truck??


im fine trucks fine although i lightned it up a little more knocked some rust off:laughing: she hit my pintal and it split her bumper cover. other than that everyones fine, no cops were involved i just found it funny how they are trying to make a dumb hitch law and it saved my bumper.


----------



## WilliamOak

the new boss 92;1166773 said:


> im fine trucks fine although i lightned it up a little more knocked some rust off:laughing: she hit my pintal and it split her bumper cover. other than that everyones fine, no cops were involved i just found it funny how they are trying to make a dumb hitch law and it saved my bumper.


Not trying to they did! I'll take the ticket honestly over a bent up bumper..


----------



## ao31

I don't know about you guys but I'm liking Skillet's forecast so far!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What has tommy said about this week end


----------



## erkoehler

What's Skilling saying?


----------



## Bird21

Snow Friday
Snow Saturday

2-4 System Snow Then Lkae effect Snow could really add up in Lake and Cook County.. COuld go 75-100 mile inland or something like that


----------



## Bird21

Either way Christmas Eve is screwed for me and Christmas Day doesn't look any better. All good though I just got get home for my son, It's his first Christmas.

He won't remember but She will never forget if I am not there Christams morning, I better get creative on the scheduling of this one.


----------



## erkoehler

Bird21;1166877 said:


> Either way Christmas Eve is screwed for me and Christmas Day doesn't look any better. All good though I just got get home for my son, It's his first Christmas.
> 
> He won't remember but She will never forget if I am not there Christams morning, I better get creative on the scheduling of this one.


You've got my number, I'll cover you if needed. Where's the keys to the loaders and your truck?


----------



## Bird21

Lol in the truck and all the loader keys are in there too. I will just alternate guys in and out through the day and I think will be fine after the sun goes down. I plan to run 2 groups so everyone can get some family time in. Now Christmas day will be easier due to most accounts are closed and can sit untouched till evening, and our schools are closed also. I am happy though everyone needs the money.


----------



## erkoehler

Similar plan for me, Christmas Eve will be busy. Some sites close at 4, but I also have one that must be maintained until midnight. Christmas day we'll let everything sit until 8/10pm depending on snowfall. Then get everything plowed and salted by 6am.


----------



## KMBertog

Bird21;1166877 said:


> Either way Christmas Eve is screwed for me and Christmas Day doesn't look any better. All good though I just got get home for my son, It's his first Christmas.
> 
> He won't remember but She will never forget if I am not there Christams morning, I better get creative on the scheduling of this one.


Every Kiss Begins With Kayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, lol


----------



## KMBertog

we will have to attack the multi-family accounts and the limited residential accounts, but we will let the office complexes sit until sunday p.m. to plow and then throw some salt down, unless otherwise requested. 

but, since i have the jeep and i'm the residential dude..... looks like i'm working wesport


----------



## stroker79

I'm liking the radar too! Looks like a real heavy band in the first wave and the second wave looks even heavier. Well see as it comes closer


----------



## erkoehler

Just watched the rebroadcast of Skilling, sounds like an interesting 48 hours starting at noon tomorrow!


----------



## ultimate plow

2-4" for the darker


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Bird21;1166877 said:


> Either way Christmas Eve is screwed for me and Christmas Day doesn't look any better. All good though I just got get home for my son, It's his first Christmas.
> 
> He won't remember but She will never forget if I am not there Christams morning, I better get creative on the scheduling of this one.


yeah they never forget..... it's a curse all men have to endure


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

I love that the prevailing winds has pushed this event north from where it was originally headed which was south springfield area.... 

Come on baby......:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc

so far this might be the best season for me in like 5 years...


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

so what time are we looking at 10 to 12 noon?????
:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## dlcs

Reliable Snow and Ice;1167035 said:


> so what time are we looking at 10 to 12 noon?????
> :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


We only got a dusting here and that was at 5:00am. i went out and salted a few accounts. Not even a 1/4". All looks to be going just north of us, like maybe 30 miles north? Guessers keep upping our amounts, i think now we are at 7"...lol I'm about 100 miles straight west of you. Seems like Eastern iowa and far northwestern Illinois is gettign the brunt of this "snowmegedon" storm.


----------



## nevrnf

If anyone need a truck i am avaliable on Christmas Day. My account is closed tonight until Monday so i wont be doing anything there until Sunday night after everything stops.


----------



## erkoehler

Did they Change the forecast again overnight?


----------



## dlcs

erkoehler;1167116 said:


> Did they Change the forecast again overnight?


Overnight? Hell they change it ever 15 minutes. LOL Eastern Iowa is now in a Warning.. NOAA is not forcasting anything, its all NOW cast.


----------



## ultimate plow

everything looks good on the radar. Looks like we will be plowing sometime later today. Lots of things to happen it seems like with this storm. Seems like we could get more snow out of the lake effect thats susposed to happen saturday!


----------



## erkoehler

Well I guess I'll force myself to sleep a couple more hours and hopefully we'll be almost in the snow then.


----------



## ultimate plow

a lot of my route is in elgin and carpentersville and it looks like its snowing down there


----------



## 4wydnr

nevrnf;1167113 said:


> If anyone need a truck i am avaliable on Christmas Day. My account is closed tonight until Monday so i wont be doing anything there until Sunday night after everything stops.


That sucks.


----------



## Garden Guru

Common snow. Not at work for nothing!


----------



## Garden Guru

There is a big blue-ih mass coming towards us that covers most the state.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

if anyone needs a fill in give me a call i have 1 account that takes me 2 hours on a 4 inch fall needs to be done by monday 6am....


----------



## ChicagoPlower

Checking out the radar, it looks like once the precip gets north of Rockford to Lake Cook rd. on an east west dividing line, it gets diminished to almost nothing. This looks like it's gonna be a lingering one that's gonna have to be checked up on regularly. The last storm was textbook, this one who knows?


----------



## Garden Guru

had a couple of flurries in the yard here in Lombard


----------



## Elite Property Services

1" and counting!!


----------



## GMC99

All the forecasts are saying northwest winds all weekend? How are we suppose to get lake snows with a northwest wind?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Near bridgeport area light flurry has started


----------



## GMC99

Snowing fairly good here in Carol Stream, all lots and streets have a coating on them! :redbounce


----------



## the new boss 92

WilliamOak;1166776 said:


> Not trying to they did! I'll take the ticket honestly over a bent up bumper..


yup tats what im saying, its staying in, ill just weld it in lol.


GMC99;1167206 said:


> Snowing fairly good here in Carol Stream, all lots and streets have a coating on them! :redbounce


? side roads havennt even got a flake to stick by me in carol stream!


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

just started snowing real light in addison, I will be doing whatever is open, all 5 churches are a must! and then resi drives and HOA and complexes commerical will wait till sunday morning


----------



## REAPER

Very lite flurries have started in McHenry.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

Finally, light snow just started in Bolingbrook.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Light snow shower in New Lenox. Everything is melting on contact. Still waiting to hook up to the plows. Hoping for at least a coating around 3 or 4pm. Than the churches will need a plow and salt!


----------



## KMBertog

flurries in palatine right now. nothing sticking.


----------



## the new boss 92

its melting off everything in carol stream.


----------



## Bird21

It's snowing steady and light at my house in Wauconda. Salt trucks already out hitting the retail sites, and I am joining the masses in the last minute quest for gifts. 

The river is frozen and the snowmobilers are out in force, the trail goes right by my front 40 and I heard then buzzing around last night. Kinda hard to get excited to ride here with the meager base on the trails. Ditch Bangers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erkoehler

Couple sleds went in last night by snug harbor and one north of the reef.


----------



## Bird21

In the past I would ride the river day and night, skip water and keep it pinned back and forth....I miss having a River Rocket but I love the long track up North or Out West in the deep Powder. Buzzing around on the Autobahn just doesn't excite me anymore. Give me the over the hood Pow anyday.


----------



## erkoehler

Agreed!!!!!!


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

C'mon .... Why is nothin sticking yet?!?!


----------



## captshawn

We had light flurrries in zion and now brighter skies and nothing.


----------



## GMC99

Hate to say it, but I think this is going to end up being a bust, its to warm out and its just not snowing hard enough.... If this came at night we would be in better shape! Lets hope some of this lake effect works out!!


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

o ye of little faith there only sayong 1inch by 5pm and 2-4" total by 12 relax and MERRY CHRISTMAS GUYS!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Once the sun starts to set, around 4pm, that will be our best chance for the snow to stick. Lets just hope that there is still enough storm left by than!


----------



## Elite Property Services

About 2" on most surfaces but starting to lose some due to the warm air temp.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Unless its my wedding day, the family can wait!


----------



## dieseld

Elite Property Services;1167379 said:


> About 2" on most surfaces but starting to lose some due to the warm air temp.


Where the heck do you live?


----------



## erkoehler

I'm in Barrington and it's barely a flurry.


----------



## Midwest Pond

wasn't really suppose to start until 5pm................ take a deep breath guys...... we are not plowing till morning anyway..........



Merry Christmas everyone!

.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hope it doesn't snow at all this is one day I want to relax and enjoy family. Eat well tonight wake up and do the same thing tomorrow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

relax guys, it coming and besides wgn weather will be on in a minute and will put out fears to bed.....


----------



## Elite Property Services

dieseld;1167383 said:


> Where the heck do you live?


 I am in Hinckley about 15 min south of dekalb small flakes now but snowing very hard.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

toms on....


----------



## KMBertog

flurries have stopped here in palatine.... skies looking like clearing a bit.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

That map looks like 8-12 for us dog I don't like that. Not this time of year.


----------



## GMC99

time to spike the egg nog!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

thats thru monday am with LES....oh i stole that too.


----------



## Midwest Pond

well good luck to everyone with your Snow totals....... I'm just hoping for 2+ by midnight..... lets get the first run over with by 7am

Skilling was on and nothing has changed....... now its just time to ignore outside for awhile and play with my hyper kid............. "did you know its Christmas tomorrow?" lol

I told him I'll see Santa while I'm plowing and he told me to take my camera with.
.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

look here kill some time


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nice video's olddog. That was one he!! of alot of snow you were pushing!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

i try.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

hope to do this tonight


----------



## SnowMatt13

I still don't have any faith.
It better get dark soon.....so at least I can salt.


----------



## metallihockey88

Comin down pretty good in skokie but tiny flakes. Not stickin yet


----------



## Midwest Pond

I'm ready now!!!


----------



## KMBertog

flurries have turned to snow shower in palatine... still not sticking though.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*waitting for the green light*

well truck washed and waxed fuel tank full, a load of magic salt i am read to go....
:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc

also spoke to the contractor today he will have a check in his hand for me if we go out to night


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Its a snow shower near bridgeport


----------



## the new boss 92

nice old dogg, i was going to see if you got to the shop to grab your camera but you beat me to it!


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

snow showers, but not sticking think where going to get anything out of this?


----------



## snowman79

This storm is one of those that it wont make me upset if I dont get a bunch of hours out. I would much rather have a nice enjoyable time with family and friends, and I am going to the Blackhawks game sunday and Have amazing seats so it wont hurt me to much. I have salted this morning, boss salted about an hour ago and we have bare wet pavement on all our church's and businesses that are open late tonight. If it doesn't snow harder or get colder Im only seeing a push on our residentials and apartments.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes we'll get something. Might not be much. Slushy out here in New Lenox. Once the suns sets a little more it will accumulate. Going out around 3 or 3:30 to salt a few church lots. Maybe plow a couple for the 5 and 5:30 services!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well it's sticking out here by me... lockport


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

We have slush sticking here a snow shower with small flakes


----------



## GMC99

Just starting to cover here, lets hope it keeps up past dark


----------



## mustangmike45

got about 8'' on the ground here and still coming down hard and huge flakes!!! just got in from 13hours in the truck. time for some christmas stuff and then back out for another 18 hours or so tonight and tommorow!!! What a merry christmaspurpleboupayup


----------



## Midwest Pond

Mustang..... your killing us...... in NorthEast Illinois...... we dont even have slush yet or payup


----------



## mustangmike45

judging by the radar i thought you ill. guys were getting pounded today too


----------



## 1olddogtwo

On one hand, I glad I'm not plowing yet....parking are busy as sh**. Walmart is crazy. Down here on the southside just a wet dusting so far...I'm guess in about 2 hours it will build better


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

We wish. Been snow shower since 10am. Just started to stick. Glad your having fun!


----------



## mustangmike45

its my kind of snow too..... nice light and fluffy snow easy to push and doesn't pack into ice.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Well Merry Christmas to you Mustang! starting to stick now...street covered..........


----------



## RAW Details

got street and driveway covered here in carpentersville. but if this doesnt start picking up its going to be a salt run at the most.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hate to say this guys. Looks like a bust. Radar is showing it falling apart fast and in a hurry. Salt run for sure. maybe nothing else?:realmad:


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*look*

do i look over weighted 2000lbs in vbox


----------



## cplmac

No you don't, looks good and even with no noticeable tire squat. I've put well over 4000 pounds of stone in the box of my F250 super duty, it rode fine but was clearly way overloaded and noticeable from the outside as well. Your truck should be able to handle 2000-2500 without any trouble. I bet it rides like a car now.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

Oh, how nice .... The radar shows it completely breaking up over Joliet / Plainfield !!! Damn "Plainfield Bubble"!!!


----------



## mikeitu7

Truck looks fine RJS, u should have no problem. Just save your money and next season get your truck you want. Gotta go and salt some properties. Merry Xmas to all.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

looks like we get a break then picks back up about 6 pm per weather.com


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

I don't trust those "futurecasts"


----------



## erkoehler

Everything will need yo be salted tomorrow night for me. All sites are now closed until Sunday.

Plows are on and we will plow @ 2" if we get it.


----------



## Elite Property Services

Well its tapered off here generally 2-3" full plow residentials tonight or early morning and commercial's sunday.


----------



## Tradesman81

We have about 1/4" in Channahon and it looks like it is all falling apart. On another note has anyone bought Wayne Volz Profits Unlimited Snow and Ice Management Package? If so how do you like it?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://profitsareus.com/store.php?crn=206&rn=404&action=show_detail

does it make snow????


----------



## Tradesman81

1olddogtwo;1167703 said:


> http://profitsareus.com/store.php?crn=206&rn=404&action=show_detail
> 
> does it make snow????


LOL If it did I would have bought it already. I have been plowing for a couple seasons now and I would like to try and score a few commercial contracts of my own for next year. I just have limited knowledge as far as the business side of it all (what time of year to approach clients, how to write up a contract, and what to charge) everything that I have read on here states that's the hard part and rest is picked up with experience. I have seen his product as well as the snowplowbusiness mentioned on here, but I haven't actually seen any testimonials on them. Just wondering what all your thoughts are on it?


----------



## the new boss 92

rj looks like you have alotof air in your bags, drop the ass end an inch or 2 so its nice and level and doesnt mess with you aframe angle. i would run that spreader in my truck no doubt just wanna a 3/4ton before i go about adding that kind of weight to a weak stick shidt tranny in general!


----------



## tls22

dont fear guys.....you break into a better snow later this evening....im still thinking 2-4


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

cplmac;1167645 said:


> No you don't, looks good and even with no noticeable tire squat. I've put well over 4000 pounds of stone in the box of my F250 super duty, it rode fine but was clearly way overloaded and noticeable from the outside as well. Your truck should be able to handle 2000-2500 without any trouble. I bet it rides like a car now.


No rides stiff like a truck and its a 1995


----------



## Midwest Pond

tls22;1167729 said:


> dont fear guys.....you break into a better snow later this evening....im still thinking 2-4


I agree...temperature is dropping with a dew point in the upper 20's .


----------



## ERWbuilders

About 3/4 of an inch here at the IL/WI border and going. Maybe 2 by midnight!


----------



## erkoehler

I'm tempted to plow right at 2" then let them sit until 2am Sunday.


----------



## ERWbuilders

yea same here I WANNA PLOW SNOW!!!!


----------



## the new boss 92

everyone know if were suppossed to be getting a break anytime soon, got 4 drives with 1 inch triggers and wanna get them cleaned but if were suppossed to get another 1/4 inch or so ill wait.


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

whats the snow totals so far? looks like close to 2 inches here in highland park but i might be crazy


----------



## ERWbuilders

3/4-1 inch here in antioch. I was bored so i made wings/box depending how much snow im pushin lol out of conveyor belt man i love it i cant wait to get real wings haha


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

i just got home now been out since 2pm there has to be 2 inches in central dupage east cook did all churches and alot of drives got the full going oout at 1am and to be done 7 am stupid CVS in my shopping center is open all day tomorrw ! ughh but its christmas so i told my guys not to worry

merry christmas guys!


----------



## JERRYJMJ

any totals from Schaumburg ?? visiting family in Lemont ... thanks for any info


----------



## ao31

About 1 1/4" in Palatine and Barrington. Anyone going out tonight to hit the residencials? We're short of the 2" trigger but I would think most would like their stuff clean for the holiday?


----------



## KMBertog

we are pulling the trigger on all accounts at 2 a.m. 

should get interesting seeing who shows up for this event.............................


----------



## DJP2829

Our residential crews are starting at 4am. Thought about giving the guys Santa hats in case we wake up kids......


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Merry christmas everyone


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Anyone have the totals for chicago for friday


----------



## erkoehler

Not going out we'll do it Saturday night or Sunday am.


----------



## jg80

erkoehler;1168035 said:


> Not going out we'll do it Saturday night or Sunday am.


Same here. All of our accounts are closed tomorrow. We will be going out around 9 or 10 tomorrow night. Some accounts open back up Sunday at 7am.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yep maybe 2 inches if were lucky. Going to do every thing sat night and Sunday morning. People are going to have to live with it.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

the temp's are going to drop tonight to zero or below so they say


----------



## 1olddogtwo

This is beauiful, its still snowing hard, and walmart is empty......yes


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

1olddogtwo;1168075 said:


> This is beauiful, its still snowing hard, and walmart is empty......yes


how much snow are you pushing


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well i just finished up there and got home, was about 2 inches... tonight looks good for LES on the southside


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

1olddogtwo;1168101 said:


> well i just finished up there and got home, was about 2 inches... tonight looks good for LES on the southside


by the way merry christmas
i was in the shower thats why 
i didnt reply sooner
i am going out plowing was it still slush or iced up already


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

WTF HAVE YOU GUYS SEEN THE WEATHER FOR THURSDAY AND FRIDAY
Dec 29 Wednesday 
Cloudy. Highs in the mid 30s and lows in the upper 20s. 36H 28L
Dec 30 Thursday 
Chance of showers. Highs in the mid 40s and lows in the low 30s. 45H 32L
Dec 31 Friday 
Showers. Highs in the low 40s and lows in the mid 20s. 43H 24L
Jan 1 Saturday


----------



## tls22

merry xmass guys...got a few text last night that u where plowing....cool stuff....have a wsw out here for 6+....time to rock this mofo down for pat


----------



## Midwest Pond

the lake effect warning sounds promising for tonight.... 
Merry Christmas everyone

.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

tls22;1168186 said:


> merry xmass guys...got a few text last night that u where plowing....cool stuff....have a wsw out here for 6+....time to rock this mofo down for pat


TIM we sent some your way! And it looks like we will get some lake effect tonight.

Merry Xmas everyone!


----------



## tls22

thanks dave...my gift to u


----------



## erkoehler

That looks good tim


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Merry Christmas everyone! and that looks like an excellent Christmas present. However, will make it extremely hard to wait til sunday night for the banks and offices that are closed sunday. If there is 3 inches on the ground by sunday 4am we will have to get started.


----------



## erkoehler

NW Snow Removal;1168294 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! and that looks like an excellent Christmas present. However, will make it extremely hard to wait til sunday night for the banks and offices that are closed sunday. If there is 3 inches on the ground by sunday 4am we will have to get started.


I'm thinking a push tonight and one tomorrow!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Christmas Day: Snow showers likely. Cloudy, with a high near 32. North wind between 10 and 15 mph, with gusts as high as 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. Total daytime snow accumulation of less than one inch possible. 

Tonight: Occasional snow showers. Low around 27. North northeast wind between 10 and 15 mph, with gusts as high as 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible. 

Sunday: Snow showers likely, mainly before noon. Cloudy, with a high near 30. North northeast wind around 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of around an inch possible. 

Sunday Night: A 20 percent chance of snow showers. Cloudy, then gradually becoming partly cloudy, with a low around 14. Wind chill values as low as zero. North northwest wind between 10 and 15 mph. 

Monday: Sunny, with a high near 26. Northwest wind around 10 mph. 

Monday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 17. 

Tuesday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 31. 

Tuesday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 22. 

Wednesday: A slight chance of rain and snow. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 35. 

Wednesday Night: A slight chance of rain and snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 32. 

Thursday: A chance of rain. Patchy fog. Otherwise, cloudy, with a high near 39. 

Thursday Night: A chance of rain. Patchy fog. Otherwise, cloudy, with a low around 37. 

Friday: A chance of rain. Patchy fog. Otherwise, cloudy, with a high near 47.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

went out at 2am today. Plowed 11 lots that needed to be done today. Plan on resting and a little family time now. Than tonight or tomorrow morning its gonna be go time again! What a December.payup Merry Christmas everybody, Get some rest!


----------



## snowguys

They said the lake effect was going to start tonight anyone else hear that?


----------



## swtiih

snowguys;1168481 said:


> They said the lake effect was going to start tonight anyone else hear that?[/QUOTE
> 
> ]WGN Chicago Weather Center
> 
> However, a lake-effect snow event is on the way and snow acvtivity should increase in lakeside counties later this afternoon with the snow shjowers continuing tonight and Sunday. Several inches of new snow could accumulate under the heavier bands of lake-effect snow. The National Weather Service has posted lake effect snow advisories along the west shores of Lake Michigan from the Sheboygan area in Wisconsin south to the far south suburbs of Chicago in Will County. In the Chciago area the advisories extend as far west as Du Page County.
> 
> Latest radar trends show a band of lake effect snow moving onshore south of Milwaukee near the Racine County line. As colder air continues to flow south down Lake Michigan the lake-effect snow is expected to increase in coverage and intensity.
> 
> I've seen reports of 3"-6"


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

we did a full run last night with the exception of 2 HOA that have 2" triggers

also, i need some help i have this HOA who told me im "using and abusing there funds"

its i believe a 25- 27 building complex with walks all the way around all buildings we have used 12-18 bags of calcium cgloride per storm( there was one time there was 1/4" of ice the place is a 2" trigger) 

there 50lbs peladow CC

any help guys?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

thanks tim, good luck and watch out for these poles, i hit one last night

for us......i stole these


----------



## R&R Yard Design

The hell with them Paul. It takes what it takes, we didn't do anything yet today salted a church last night. Well plow later tonight if we get more then the 2 inch. On the pavement we got about 1-1.5 inches pauly call me later


----------



## the new boss 92

hell yea, just woke up to a brand new evo 4g cell phone to try out tonight, brand new insulated pants to try out tonight and a new sweatshirt. im going to be rich on this check time to collect after this storm, got a good 4g's coming my way!!!!!!!!]]

the best feeling in to world is going to be this spring when i go buy a newer truck with cash and have the title in my hand!!!!!! bring on the snow


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So how much are we too.g to be getting and around what time is it going to start.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

thanks guys! this is the jewish ladie who called me to discuss the bill on christmas eve then email me today call her we need to talk hahahahahha 

ALSO I NEED TRUCKSIDE WIRING FOR A 96 FORD f250 for a unimount! if anyone has anyhting and would be willing to sell it to me i can meet ou tonight! please! get the word out


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

Russ, ive heard 3-6" & 4-8" im hearing this evening and overnight tonight


----------



## the new boss 92

ptl if i come across anyting ill shoot you a text, lot faster than logging on here!


----------



## GMC99

ptllandscapeIL;1168617 said:


> Russ, ive heard 3-6" & 4-8" im hearing this evening and overnight tonight


paul ive got a harness out of a 99 dodge, not sure if the headlight plugs are the same though... what happened to yours?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm in Homer Glen and its really dark to the North East. Real bad!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Light snow falling at a good rate on the far north side coming to the south. Wot wot


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Light snow in worth, wind picking up. Going out at midnight come hell or high water


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Dog how much was out there this morning. In Tinley area


----------



## 1olddogtwo

About 1 and half to 2 more west of harlem


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Under trigger for now. More tonight looks like we re plowing


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

its snowing flurry pretty good by me


----------



## ERWbuilders

According to the Nexrad radar on wunderground theres a band next to milwaukee growing very fast and looks to have considerable amount of precip!! we could very well be in for a decent one tonight!!!


----------



## DJP2829

Anyone in Bensenville or Elk Grove? Any lake effect since this morning?


----------



## Mark13

There's nothing happening in Woodstock right now.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

old dogg i am glad you told me there was 2 inches this mornning. went to my lot it was all wet cement 2 inch thick
80,000 sq parking lot


----------



## snowguys

DJP2829;1168725 said:


> Anyone in Bensenville or Elk Grove? Any lake effect since this morning?


Nothing in Bensenville


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

ross -went out this morning i knew it was going but havent had time to fix it bad night last night dodge tire busted 3 lugs and tire went flying out monday morning new drum all brake hardware and i should be ready to go 

i think i can make that harness work


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Rjs, when this hits, better plow with it....3G sucks where I'm at...feel like a blind man without my high speed


----------



## tls22

Have fun guys...sorry to hear about the pole pat...i posted a pic in the nj thread of my fathers trucks and mine...small but very strong fleet...12-18 coming:redbounce


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

1olddogtwo;1168749 said:


> Rjs, when this hits, better plow with it....3G sucks where I'm at...feel like a blind man without my high speed


how much are we getting and when


----------



## DJP2829

snowguys;1168737 said:


> Nothing in Bensenville


Thank you-


----------



## REAPER

16 hours. Nice little storm. Trying to get a video uploaded to youtube via phone. 

Bed time then up @ 12 A to go back out for church.


----------



## ERWbuilders

radar shows IL border lake co in 40 min Northern cook co in an hour and a half..looks like the coast line to half a county in is going to get dumped on


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

i am glad i use magic salt i be able get some zzzz


----------



## the new boss 92

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1168784 said:


> i am glad i use magic salt i be able get some zzzz


did you get your money all squared away?


----------



## the new boss 92

small flurrys in carol stream right now


----------



## ERWbuilders

Radar showing excessive amounts of 24DBZ for you guys who know what that is...i dont i just know its heavy snowfall


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

the new boss 92;1168790 said:


> did you get your money all squared away?


nope he never called to go out we did text today. he said we are going out tonite i dont like some one playing games with my money.......
he wants me to be on time plow right be on call 24/7
i expect the contrator to be on time with my checks i can understand 2 or 3 days in the mail but a week late 5 more days he has to cut another check he says he pays every 15th and 30th..............time to cut my loses


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

also i am giving him a chance to make things right befor a put his name and company name on here
dont know if i will cont. working for him that is up in the air for now ........no its not snowbiz aka chicago service group


----------



## the new boss 92

hope he makes it right, im still waiting on my check(still havent turned in any hours though) to but i know my guy is good for it, have yet to have a problem in 3 years, i dont think it will start know because he really needs all the help he can get!


----------



## snowguys

Does anyone have 3 maybe 4 tons they wanna sell I'll pick up tomw looking to fill up a f350 had a buddie run out now I'm low


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

the new boss 92;1168815 said:


> hope he makes it right, im still waiting on my check(still havent turned in any hours though) to but i know my guy is good for it, have yet to have a problem in 3 years, i dont think it will start know because he really needs all the help he can get!


trust is not given its earned 
we have 2 things our word and our balls.we brake our word some one will brake our balls


----------



## tls22

The lake effect is opening up...see echos coming of the lake by waukgan


----------



## ERWbuilders

tls, What radar do you use. Is it accurate compared to wunderground radar Im showing 5-25dbz on the front of the band and 25-40 dbz in the middle of it which ranges from 1/4 inch per hour up to 2 inches or greater per hour so im thinking we will get a good 4-5 inches in the lake county area


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I got 3 or 4 in New Lenox. Where u at?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

that was for Snoguys. I have extra salt if u need


----------



## captshawn

Just started here in winthrop harbor. More like a sleety snow for now.


----------



## tls22

ERWbuilders;1168842 said:


> tls, What radar do you use. Is it accurate compared to wunderground radar Im showing 5-25dbz on the front of the band and 25-40 dbz in the middle of it which ranges from 1/4 inch per hour up to 2 inches or greater per hour so im thinking we will get a good 4-5 inches in the lake county area


http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?product=N0R&rid=lot&loop=yes

i forgot to give the link...go off nws dopplar....wunderground has some good radars...they are prob better.....


----------



## REAPER

CBS map shows it coming in.

Radar


----------



## ERWbuilders

CaptShawn can you help be an eye out that way? my lots are all in the waukegan area. tls i didnt really like that radar but then again i didnt really know how to use it lol..im learning i rather be my own weather man than listen to the liars on tv haha


----------



## GMC99

The band up towards waukegan looks impressive, does anyone know if it will start to move west??


----------



## captshawn

ERWbuilders;1168863 said:


> CaptShawn can you help be an eye out that way? my lots are all in the waukegan area. tls i didnt really like that radar but then again i didnt really know how to use it lol..im learning i rather be my own weather man than listen to the liars on tv haha


No problem do you want me to just post updates or contact you another way?


----------



## REAPER

tls22;1168859 said:


> http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?product=N0R&rid=lot&loop=yeswunderground has some good radars...they are prob better.....


I like that one better. Thanks


----------



## GMC99

ptllandscapeIL;1168741 said:


> ross -went out this morning i knew it was going but havent had time to fix it bad night last night dodge tire busted 3 lugs and tire went flying out monday morning new drum all brake hardware and i should be ready to go
> 
> i think i can make that harness work


The harness is in mikes shop, left him a voicemail a little while ago, as soon as I hear back from him and if hes able to open the shop up so i can get it ill let you know, Ill beep you on the 2 way.... Did somebody hit a curb with the dodge? What caused the tire to break the lugs?


----------



## ERWbuilders

looks like that band is heading more west now only question is how far inland will it go before it looses steam


----------



## ERWbuilders

posting updates will be fine. at 2 inches im out the door by the time i get there should be 3 inches and time to plow!!


----------



## ERWbuilders

BTW thank you capt!!


----------



## captshawn

ERWbuilders;1168877 said:


> BTW thank you capt!!


No problem I know how it is. My stuff is lake zurich to palatine area and I am always wondering what's going on there compared to here.


----------



## snowguys

Sullivan pm sent


----------



## ERWbuilders

i know it sucks huh. my first year going just from antioch to waukegan, we had only 1 inch here so i didnt bother..well needless to say i started getting calls wondering where i am at...they got 5 inches out there. oopps


----------



## erkoehler

captshawn;1168869 said:


> No problem do you want me to just post updates or contact you another way?


Post updates please!


----------



## captshawn

erkoehler;1168900 said:


> Post updates please!


Its here...Big fluffy flakes and coming down really hard in last few minutes. Won't take long I would say inch a hour or slightly better rate at the moment.


----------



## erkoehler

Looks like I'll be out by 12ish.


----------



## ERWbuilders

wooooooohoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is it wrong to get a stiffy over snow instead of the ol lady? haha


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

im not doing anything till am its sunday!


----------



## ERWbuilders

light flakes here in antioch


----------



## GMC99

Heard IDOT pulled all their trucks off the road in mchenry county because its snowing so hard


----------



## ERWbuilders

i dont think its snowing there lemme check with the ol lady workin


----------



## ERWbuilders

nope no snow in mchenry


----------



## Mark13

I'm in Woodstock in Mchenry co and there's nothing happening here. I was just outside


----------



## Midwest Pond

snow very hard in Mundelein...street covered already

.


----------



## the new boss 92

we have light flurrys in carol stream, this is going to make another mess and earn me more money!

are there any guys in here that plow as more of a hobby or are most of you guys doing landscape and summer only stuff during the summer?


----------



## captshawn

Back to very light flakes and higher looking ceiling. Looks like that first quick round layed down maybe a inch.


----------



## erkoehler

I'm in the marine industry, work year around doing that. Plowing keeps me busy during our slower months.


----------



## DJP2829

We manage commercial properties and plow all the buildings we manage plus a few others


----------



## the new boss 92

just wondering cause as i was plowing i thought to myself if i didnt enjoy this i would not sit in my truck for more than a couple hours if i had nothing better to do other than sit around.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Im a carpenter by trade...but i LOVE operating machinery and i LOOOVE snow plowing..started out as a hobby but turned it in to a career. work smarter not harder why work in the cold when i can sit on my azz making 100/hr in the heat with tunes and freedom


----------



## captshawn

Bought my first plow truck when I was 18 and I'm 36 now and been doing it for a living ever since. The pic in my avatar is my summer office.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Is chicago getting anything I am hearing different things 6 inches to 1 inch then nothing


----------



## the new boss 92

snowing decent in carol stream again! radar is showing by 8 we should be in the full swing of snow again!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Per weather channel on comcast 99 chicago is getting less than an inch


----------



## ERWbuilders

RJS you should really not rely on the weather channel. there a bunch of idiots there and they are never right. try going to a multitude of websites such as NOAA.gov wunderground.com etc but then again what weather site is dead on


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

tunes and freedom! the american dream!


----------



## ERWbuilders

yes it is..too bad its all regulated in some sort of way


----------



## the new boss 92

erw thats very true, i plow with my ipod or pandora most of the time.


----------



## ERWbuilders

i pop a deathmetal mp3 cd in and rock out. maybe thats why i plow so fast? lol


----------



## JERRYJMJ

zz top for me


----------



## erkoehler

Any Waukegan or Zion updates?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

No radio I like to listen to my truck and plow you can here the music of machine and be able to here the machine cry when something is wrong


----------



## ERWbuilders

Antioch a light 2 inches


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sirius satellite and an ipod for me!


----------



## the new boss 92

ERWbuilders;1169102 said:


> i pop a deathmetal mp3 cd in and rock out. maybe thats why i plow so fast? lol


i like to jam out to 97.9 or q101 when im going driveways, makes me get to them faster and take my time and make sure they are cleaned out nie andd neat.


R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1169121 said:


> No radio I like to listen to my truck and plow you can here the music of machine and be able to here the machine cry when something is wrong


i only do this at commercial lots, love hearing the plow snap back when i hit the ocasonal sewer or frozen bank sticking out!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Does noaa or underground have an app for blackberry I tryed going to wunderground.com got a phone place please post web site in reply


----------



## the new boss 92

was also trying to find a good weather app for the android network aswell and couldnt find much


----------



## ERWbuilders

weatherbug has a good android app. im still trying to find another one like wunderground. if you find one let me know


----------



## stroker79

I use an app on my iPhone called radarscope and I love it. It's more scientific than most and uses Doppler radar. It's cool cause you can use any Doppler in the country.


----------



## captshawn

erkoehler;1169119 said:


> Any Waukegan or Zion updates?


Sorry for the delay was packing kids up from grandparents house. 2 1/2 in my drive in winthrop harbor. Was clean pavement at 1:00. Coming down at a good clip once again and sounds like some sleet mixed in.
Anybody got a report for lake zurich or palatine area?


----------



## the new boss 92

ERWbuilders;1169172 said:


> weatherbug has a good android app. im still trying to find another one like wunderground. if you find one let me know


i will for sure, im still looking i would like to get 2or3 so i can compare aswell with different style radars


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

stroker79;1169174 said:


> I use an app on my iPhone called radarscope and I love it. It's more scientific than most and uses Doppler radar. It's cool cause you can use any Doppler in the country.


Was it frEe


----------



## WilliamOak

I have radarscope and also love it. I also have weatherbug and a couple others. Radarscope was an expensive one, definitely not free


----------



## captshawn

Ok guys gonna hit the rack for a few hours. Snowing really good here at the moment. Would have to say hardest I've seen so far this season at the moment. Definetly currently 3 inch mark on my deck rail when I just let the lab out.


----------



## erkoehler

We're meeting up at the shop at 12.


----------



## Snow2Go

Coming down good in joliet.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

noaa.gov wont load get a white screen on my blackberry


----------



## erkoehler

Heavy snow in Bloomingdale.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

i got noaa to work on my boost moblie blackberry curve go to weather.gov


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

to play radar go to standard veiw


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How much is the Tinley orland area going to get.


----------



## erkoehler

I'm at lake cook and rt 12 and its snowing hard. Near white out.


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

erkoehler how much would you say you got out there?


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

We are going out at 5am we did a full plow last and they stuff we didnt plow can wait till sunday night


----------



## plow3232

does anyone know when is it gonna stop snowing?


----------



## erkoehler

Stopped snowing in wauconda. 2+ I'd guess from the truck


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

NWS saying 2" by 2am with the heaviest amount between 2-9am sunday morning


----------



## REAPER

Time to make the donuts! 

Is a clean half inch on my shoveled patio from overnight stuff. Should be a easy morning. Would hate to be out this afternoon when traffic starts up. 

Time to go. payup


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

We got nothing southside chicago


----------



## zman9119

1" in Downers Grove


----------



## captshawn

Just measured 9 in winthrop harbor.


----------



## snowguys

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1169357 said:
 

> We got nothing southside chicago


Just wait it's coming it just hit the north side allmost white out


----------



## snowguys

I haven't seen it snow this hard all season


----------



## Propony

Time to roll.....


----------



## DJP2829

3" in Glen Ellyn and still snowing


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well at this time, this sucks ass, southside has got half in.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Nothing in lansing. I think we are just Going to pull the trigger on everything for over the weekend.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Dog has anything happened in Tinley yet to hit the two inch mark.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

No, lemont yes....I'm in OF and barely anything...I'm satting here on hold...may go up north. Srcaped last nights snow, then this half in


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

wow had a light flurry now nothing 3500 s western


----------



## erkoehler

Out in zion and it snowed a bunch easily 8in.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

North and west has gotten good, may head that way soon. I promised the grandkid to take him out plowing this am before he goes back to louisville,


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Too bad I can't post live video from the phone......its sad how slow we are plowing...there is guys fighting over snow flakes, loaders knocking plies down just to repile them, sidewalk crews using sandbox shovels to clear pathways, just insane...guys out west burbs are telling they can't see five feet....


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

1olddogtwo;1169404 said:


> Too bad I can't post live video from the phone......its sad how slow we are plowing...there is guys fighting over snow flakes, loaders knocking plies down just to repile them, sidewalk crews using sandbox shovels to clear pathways, just insane...guys out west burbs are telling they can't see five feet....


wtf tell them to save us some got a flurry streets are thin white layer i got my sandbox bucket lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Lol,well I get paid by the minute so isn't so bad


----------



## tls22

Talk to ek he has 8+ in wakguean and 3 at the jewels......also got a text from grassbusters about 3-4 in naperville


----------



## tls22

1olddogtwo;1169411 said:


> Lol,well I get paid by the minute so isn't so bad


here is comes pat....

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?product=N0R&rid=lot&loop=yes


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

tls22;1169415 said:


> here is comes pat....
> 
> http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?product=N0R&rid=lot&loop=yes


thats bs tls the storm is passing over me and all i got so far is a flurry


----------



## KMBertog

heading out now.

got the call and looked out the window, holy crap there has gotta be 6 inches on the ground!!!! 

LET'S ROLL!!!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

tls where are the heavier bands going to be later over chicago or in the burbs


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well I hope so, let me know if u help tomorrow


----------



## tls22

10+ in zion

5-6 in naperville still coming down heavy


----------



## 1olddogtwo

And not a d**** thing south


----------



## Mark13

Share the snow!

There's like 1/16" at my house.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

i got about 1/4 inch this maybe our last plowable event due to this warmup thats coming till jan 2011


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

1olddogtwo;1169425 said:


> And not a d**** thing south


update that contractor texted me said enjoy xmas day and nite time be ready to plow
since it started snowing this season he gave me a route said whenever they need service it your no one els well i only did them twice and it needed service about 8 times
if i dont get my check by the time i get my mail today i will release his name ,company name


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

hint: DLE J &T


----------



## Mark13

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1169432 said:


> if i dont get my check by the time i get my mail today i will release his name ,company name


Might as well tell us now then.

It's Sunday, there's no mail...


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Stopped snowing in carol stream. I would say we got a solid 4 inches, maybe more.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

mark13;1169438 said:


> might as well tell us now then.
> 
> It's sunday, there's no mail...


i thought it was monday 
he has the account for wendy's i did one on southside;3 more in west suburbs of chicago


----------



## DJP2829

Arlington Heights has 4" of nice light snow.


----------



## dieseld

Mark13;1169438 said:


> Might as well tell us now then.
> 
> It's Sunday, there's no mail...


My thoughts exactly. Again, check the new to industry forum.


----------



## metallihockey88

What a crock. We get almost 6in of snow and I plow for 5 hours. Switch to a new company cause wasn't getting enough hours and now I'm gettin less after being told ill get at least that. Takes a lot to get me mad but I'm there. Turn down a few smaller accounts and stay unemployed to make myself 100% available and I've logged like 18 hours so far this year. Sorry to be a whiner but had to get it out. Anyone need a hand anywhere today or tonight feel free to let me know. 847-204-6196. Hope everyone is bankin today


----------



## metallihockey88

And on weather note lol holy sh!t did we get blasted in skokie. Left at 2am and hardly a dustimg. Just got home and theres close to 7 on the ground and its comin down heavy again


----------



## erkoehler

Pretty standard 3-5 across most accounts and 10 in zion!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

does any one need any help I'm available with the ability to salt if needed.

708-670-0949..

Nick


----------



## erkoehler

Power nap then bears game!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Went out at 2am and I swear there was a good 6" on the ground. Not to happy that It was one push, I could not contain the snow on the blade for snot. But got the job done!


----------



## dfdsuperduty

not a damn thing in nw indiana


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Got to love less then two inches out there.


----------



## Midwest Pond

there was 3 inches on one side of town and 7 inches 5 miles away....... crazy stuff.....

so this is what its like to live in Indiana....... 

.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Nothing but sun and dry roads up here.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

i'm bored when is it going to snow in the south burbs


----------



## the new boss 92

PabstBlueRibbon;1169686 said:



> Went out at 2am and I swear there was a good 6" on the ground. Not to happy that It was one push, I could not contain the snow on the blade for snot. But got the job done!


lol your telling me, i am not even done yet im going back out tonight when all the idiots are sleeping to finish 3 small commercials!


----------



## ERWbuilders

Just got in from a hell of a plow. left the house last night at 10 somethin made it to waukegan by 1145 8+ down did my first few lots snow finished out at 12.5 inches measured via FATMAX tape lol measured 10 1/4 in libertyville at 5am im beat dont know what im doing here exactly lol fun night.minus the gear popping into reverse at the gas pump while i was uncapping...ran open the door foot slipped off the break pedal and the cement cylinder bent my door 90 degrees i had to finish up my first set of plows with a tow strap wrapped around the top of the door and wrap it all over the truck to tighten it so yea...plowin snow with the door cracked open an inch all the way around is cold doin 45mph...kinda got it fixed with an engine hoise and popped the fender out so it opens and closes soso...well sorry to bore you all with my plowing excitement lol but it was all fun stackin snow so high it was goin over the 6ft fences into the lots next doors lol


----------



## Midwest Pond

lmao ERW..... sounds like a fun plow night..... I started up just before midnight and the rate it was falling, I didnt think it would ever stop...... then at around 2am...... turned into a quiet plow night, just alot of light snow and a bunch of driveways..... salted and shoveled, made them look pretty.... took the penguin off the truck, he was mocking my driving......

time to invoice and sit here for the next week watching everyone trying to figure out when it will snow again.....


When it gets 50 and raining, I get to go play with a few ponds
.


----------



## ERWbuilders

haha right...yea it was fun minus all the drunk waukegan idiots out it was hard to see doin 20 down rt41 last night i tell ya what i was extatic to see the amount of snow. good thing i charged more per every 4 inches. i plowed only twice and get paid for 3 plows im smelling dollar signs and watchin em go just as fast lol i always seem to break something everytime i go out plowin i defanatly wasnt ready for a 16 hr run yet.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Allen, i dont know about you but since i hired a shovel guy for 5 an hr riding and 15/hr shoveling/salting we are bustin out the driveway,personal walkway and public sidewalks in 2-4 minutes. Kinda made me sad seing all them people in waukegan shoveling there drives with all that snow stairing at me begging for a plow but dont have the money id ask.(tried soliciting last year didnt work and my rates went up) wow i need to sleep


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ERWbuilders;1169907 said:


> Allen, i dont know about you but since i hired a shovel guy for 5 an hr riding and 15/hr shoveling/salting we are bustin out the driveway,personal walkway and public sidewalks in 2-4 minutes. Kinda made me sad seing all them people in waukegan shoveling there drives with all that snow stairing at me begging for a plow but dont have the money id ask.(tried soliciting last year didnt work and my rates went up) wow i need to sleep


WOW yeah you might want to get some sleep...


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Any weather updates for chicago


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well got the call headed out some time tonight to take care of my route....


----------



## KMBertog

just got home after being gone since 5 a.m. 

My first 3 accounts in Glenview holy SNOW!!! Had to be 8+ inches. Thankfully my Jeep stood up to the task wesport

Then headed to Barrington Hills for my very large residential account... only 3.5 or 4 inches I would say out that way.

Got to at least listen to the Bears game on the radio 

Can hardly keep my eyes open now, lol


----------



## Midwest Pond

RJS.... if your still looking for snow, you better use a telescope.......... hate to break it to you.... its over

.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Went out and did all the lots that were open for business. Gonna head out at 7pm to do everything that has been sitting all weekend. Figured we get more time with the family and go out after dinner. BTW. Someone must have moved one of the light poles with the concrete base at one of my lots, because it found my bumper and rear fender. I think Santas elves moved it. I backed into it at about 2mph, but did some serious damage. Funny thing is I'm not even slightly mad about it. I'll get a pic of it posted soon.


----------



## erkoehler

Piles are huge, we're heading back out to push back piles and do some cleaning in Zion!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Did Santa bring that Ebling?


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1170130 said:


> Did Santa bring that Ebling?


Santa did not, delivery is now targeted at January 10.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Stupid Santa


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I am hearing snow flurry changing 
Into snow shower for tonite from weatjer channel on comcast


----------



## dieseld

I heard 6-12" for RJS driveway. Near white-out condititions for you.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What night are you talking about. Nothing tonight.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I was watching weather channel 99 on comcast and that's what tuey forecasted that's why I asked about it in here ib havnt done my contract yet went to go see it it has about an inch in a half from today I was going to wait tobsee if we get anymore it has to be done by 6am


----------



## Bartlett_2

dieseld;1170313 said:


> I heard 6-12" for RJS driveway. Near white-out condititions for you.


:laughing::laughing:

Good stuff!

On another note, that lake effect band took me by surprise! Plowed all day Christmas. Went home knocked out, and woke up to do it all over again! Good weekend for snow money..


----------



## Midwest Pond

I sat there for awhile thinking about taking a run at him


----------



## DJP2829

Wrong forum, but since everyone here is Chicago based, probably easiest. One of my subs has an issue with their Meyer plow. Can anyone recommend a good shop in the western suburbs that is reasonably priced?


----------



## Mark13

dieseld;1170313 said:


> I heard 6-12" for RJS driveway. Near white-out condititions for you.


Funny you mention that, I saw the same thing right as I was turning the tv off.


----------



## the new boss 92

i finally got mytruck stuck, didnt take any pictures because i was to pissed. doing a driveway and was way to tired to begin with, with i backing into a 4ft ditch oops. thank god the weather is done for a little while, im kinda plowed out after this weekends weird storm!


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

1130 pm om 12/26 finally done with clean up work going to bed ive slept 6 hours since 12/23 night. People are going to be crying about these bills 2 full salts and plows in 2 days some zero tolerance got 3 full
good night men looks like a nice week break-WELL NEEDED


----------



## erkoehler

Done! Pics tomorrow


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Well I am a free agent as of tonight 
AnyONE need help on the next event give me a call


----------



## NW Snow Removal

finished our clean ups. city plows wreaking havoc on sidewalks and some entries. It was icy out there in spots where water settled.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Plows are off and washed. Now to wash the trucks and spreaders. What a Christmas weekend. Actually what a December!payup This was a GREAT one. Time to take this week off.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well just looked at the 10 day forecast.... look's like winter is over with a high on friday of 45 I'm thinking it's over..... 

well thats ok with temps above 45 I can start making fuel again... tho I have to start collection raw oil first....


----------



## the new boss 92

looks like we might be getting a nice 2 week break.........


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That would NOT be too nice!


----------



## the new boss 92

Sorry pushin I'm plowed out for a week, I would really like to keep the streak going but need a little break. Let's hope for a week and the weather take a turn for the best in the next week


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

A week? I to have been going for what seems to be forever. How about we split the difference? 3 or 4 days? Although I have a feeling it will be a week at the very least.


----------



## the new boss 92

ok we can meet half wayy lol thursday at the latest. gona take my ploww of and wash everything up today.


----------



## FEFMedia

I do agree I need a break. A couple days and I would be happy. I really want to wash the truck thats for sure. Poor thing.


----------



## the new boss 92

im showing 30% chance of light snow for saturday on my phone. im using the weather bug app now trying to find another one. im loving this new android network. my phone is faster than my damn computer lol


fef, my truck is disgusting inside and out im cleaning it today and im going to grease everything up and get her ready for the next storm.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Some guy's are having all the fun!! I'm actually glad this one missed us.Lol


----------



## KMBertog

What a crazy 72 hours 

Full plow/salt run Christmas morning and then again yesterday do it all over again! That lake effect was serious stuff in some spots wesport

Anyway, looks like a little break in the weather for now... It was nice to get a full night's sleep again last night. Time to take the plow off and wash the jeep, etc. :salute:


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

who ever was looking for a new phone app for weather try this worked for me noaa.gov
on my blackberry i went to weather.gov put in chicago,il
right hand upper corner click on mobile weather info
middle of page i clicked on wap: enabled wireless devices: cell.weather.gov
now i have noaa on my boost mobile blackberry curve


----------



## mikeitu7

We really have to do something to keep us busy, look on the bottom of the home page, we broke the record of users online today. Gotto go and wash the trucks.


----------



## erkoehler

Tim just text me, they just got 27 inches out there!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Holy $h!t. He must be loving it! Good for him. Hes had a drought lately.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

27 inches!!! Have fun with that one. Wow.


----------



## erkoehler

I told him he's going to be a professional blizzard plower. Seems all he's been getting lately are huge snowfalls!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

SullivanSeptic;1170889 said:


> 27 inches!!! Have fun with that one. Wow.


tell tim to send 2 inches over this way lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1170891 said:


> I told him he's going to be a professional blizzard plower. Seems all he's been getting lately are huge snowfalls!


He can have them. I like these 1-3 inchers! Talk about working around the clock. He'll be plowing for 2 or 3 days straight.payup


----------



## KMBertog

Just got this email from our fleet manager. A list of all the issues with equipment from this storm. HE AND THE BOYS OUT BACK ARE GOING TO BE BUSY THIS WEEK 

1. #76 head lights on plow frame are not working

2. #37 tractor needs A frame plow pin

3. #73 belt noisy

4. #96 Plow pin

5. #23 tractor needs a hydraulic hose

6. #115 needs new plow cable

7. #JCB needs a alternator belt

8. #62 needs new alternator

9. #69 needs idle air control valve and transmission cooler line

10. #80 adjust speed on pull plow

11. #45 repair drawbar ear and pull plow

12. #79 Pull plow not lifting

13. #78 needs front plow pin

14. #49 needs two rear caliper

15. repair eight snow blowers and two salt spreaders

16. #47 salt spreader light is out


----------



## erkoehler

We had 11 in our six acre account this weekend, we tripled the normal plow time!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Bet you wish you had that pull plow already. Any day now!:redbouncepurplebou:bluebounc


----------



## Midwest Pond

one good thing to look forward to...... after a huge warmup come the cold that will follow it...... we get a week and a half to regroup

RJS.... start pounding the pavement, you have over a week to get some accounts....

.


----------



## the new boss 92

Midwest Pond;1170909 said:


> one good thing to look forward to...... after a huge warmup come the cold that will follow it...... we get a week and a half to regroup
> 
> RJS.... start pounding the pavement, you have over a week to get some accounts....
> 
> .


dont tell rj to start pounding pavement he might get arrested for indecent exposure:laughing:


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

first off forget that big snow guys not money makers!

i have 3 snowblowers down
the dodge rear tire snaped off in route trashed the whole brake system and the ford truckside wireing needs replacement
time to collect money pay bills and order another load of salt


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

the new boss 92;1170913 said:


> dont tell rj to start pounding pavement he might get arrested for indecent exposure:laughing:


......Thumbs Up:laughing:


----------



## affekonig

I was lucky enough to get 0 hours in over the last few days... I guess the city is waiting for the warm up to clear the courts. It's times like these when I miss having another company to fill in for. If anybody needs an extra truck or two, relief, help, etc, let me know.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

:laughing:


the new boss 92;1170913 said:


> dont tell rj to start pounding pavement he might get arrested for indecent exposure:
> 
> lmao :laughing:
> prsport whatever works to get a contractif i step on any toes you should of did a better job lmao
> i am going in every paking lot i dont see snow banks and ask them are you happy with the sevice you are getting how can i make it better for you.........


----------



## the new boss 92

do that rj, im going to doing a bunch of bids mid summer and get my contracts out and try to get people to sign seasonals so i get paid either way and i just have to do a good job when we do get snow!


----------



## erkoehler

Ok, time for some pics from this event.............


----------



## erkoehler

More pics......................


----------



## erkoehler

Bobcat working.............


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That pusher and the V- blades save you a ton on that big lot. Nice pics. Beautiful rigs!


----------



## erkoehler

Last night was the first time that I have used a skid w/ a push box. I've used the skids w/ plows, but the push box was nice, especially on the long runs.

Depending on the contracts for next season, I would love to add one of these to the fleet  With 10-12" on the lot and drifts of 1-2 feet the s150 was working HARD on the long runs, but it got the job done.


----------



## erkoehler

TLS has 27 inches down, here are some pictures that he text me.


----------



## WilliamOak

haha tim sounded like a little kid at christmas yesterday, nice to finally get texts w/ pictures of that plow being used instead of sitting in the driveway! lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good for him!Thumbs Up


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Nice looking rig.How do like that fisher?


----------



## erkoehler

HEStufrthnnails;1171055 said:


> Nice looking rig.How do like that fisher?


That is Tim (TLS's) rig, from what his texts say he is in love with it! Loves the new blade........


----------



## Bartlett_2

I just did the invoices, made out pretty well this weekend, two full pushes + a couple extra saltings! payup How'd you guys do?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Also did great! Just don't tell the wife.:laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

next season is going to be different for me... I'm going to go out and get my own contract's 
I have never wanted to do it but with the way thing's are now a day's. it doesnt look like I have any choice....


----------



## erkoehler

Reliable Snow and Ice;1171132 said:


> next season is going to be different for me... *I'm going to go out and get my own contract's *
> I have never wanted to do it but with the way thing's are now a day's. it doesnt look like I have any choice....


Good luck, it's not easy......I bid on enough work to keep 15 trucks busy, barely got enough to keep 2 trucks busy. It is not as easy as many think to get your own contracts.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well can't hurt to try... I never wanted to cause of all the BS involved with it but when you don't get called out to work for an event and having to wait to be paid and not having a clue as to when they will pay is kinda disheartening


----------



## The Jerms

This last storm was crazy. The wife and I were coming back to Chicago from Green Bay and got hammered in the worst of that snow. Once we hit south Milwaukee, done. People were freaking out on the rd and couldn't drive. WDOT was no where to be seen. No push no salt. It was a nightmare. Soon as we hit Zion, clean roads tucks everywhere. It was like thank GOD! Had a feeling y'all we're busy little critters that night. I got home around 9 and passed out. Did not want to do a thing. It'll be interesting to see how this week plays out if we can chill up a little bit and get that rain to some snow:S


----------



## erkoehler

Reliable Snow and Ice;1171139 said:


> well can't hurt to try... I never wanted to cause of all the BS involved with it but when you don't get called out to work for an event and having to wait to be paid and not having a clue as to when they will pay is kinda disheartening


Sounds like the companies that are hiring you are shady. Time to review why it is your getting hired only by these guys and not by reputable companies.

I know guys all over this area that have no problems as a sub, and there are even more guys on this site without issues.

I don't even think it is realistic to be paid as a sub every two weeks. I know that there are some huge companies that will get the guys paid that fast, but I bet the majority of companies are paying guys more on a 30-45 day time frame. With banks cutting back on credit lines its tough to have that much cash/credit on hand in the snow industry for a smaller company.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Bartlett_2;1171101 said:


> I just did the invoices, made out pretty well this weekend, two full pushes + a couple extra saltings! payup How'd you guys do?


I have a route that I have condensed into a 30 mile drive....... every year, I just keep hammering inside the boundary. this last storm I saw that two of my neighbors are using another service. Called one of them today and now have the business. Damn, if I'm going to drive by another plow truck on the way out of my subdivision.

Get the "#&%@" off my block.

Thumbs Up


----------



## JERRYJMJ

erkoehler;1171150 said:


> Sounds like the companies that are hiring you are shady. Time to review why it is your getting hired only by these guys and not by reputable companies.
> 
> I know guys all over this area that have no problems as a sub, and there are even more guys on this site without issues.
> 
> I don't even think it is realistic to be paid as a sub every two weeks. I know that there are some huge companies that will get the guys paid that fast, but I bet the majority of companies are paying guys more on a 30-45 day time frame. With banks cutting back on credit lines its tough to have that much cash/credit on hand in the snow industry for a smaller company.


good point 100/100


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Midwest Pond;1171153 said:


> I have a route that I have condensed into a 30 mile drive....... every year, I just keep hammering inside the boundary. this last storm I saw that two of my neighbors are using another service. Called one of them today and now have the business. Damn, if I'm going to drive by another plow truck on the way out of my subdivision.
> 
> Get the "#&%@" off my block.
> 
> Thumbs Up


Everybody and there brother has a plow truck these days. 15 years ago, when we went out at 2am, there were a handful of trucks. Now there are trucks ALL over the place. WTF?


----------



## erkoehler

In the grand scheme of things, I am a VERY VERY small company and only have 5 people that work for me. 3 people (including myself) go out every storm, and I have back up employees as well.

They all know up front that they will be paid as soon as I am paid.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I agree, I can't pay you, if I haven't been paid yet.


----------



## Bartlett_2

Doing your own accounts is the ONLY way. It is difficult, but I wouldn't have it any other way, nothing worth doing is easy.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I pay my guys no matter what. If I don't get paid, that's my problem. Not my employees. That's the nature of be in business for yourself. I will never hold money on my employees. Why should they suffer because I have a crappy account that pays late. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Propony

^^^ Agreed


----------



## the new boss 92

i agree with the contract part but on a side not its part of being a biz owner you gotta pay people to have workers the next day! on a side note its going to snow. the truck got the whole detail minus the wax part today. tire shine window cleaning rainex ect..........


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1171188 said:


> I pay my guys no matter what. If I don't get paid, that's my problem. Not my employees. That's the nature of be in business for yourself. I will never hold money on my employees. Why should they suffer because I have a crappy account that pays late. Just my 2 cents worth.


My guys will be paid, I wouldn't "stiff" an employee based on me fighting an account. However, my general payout time table is about 40-45 days.

I think it also has a lot to do with how you approach your subs/employees about. I'm not holding a gun to their heads saying they must work. They all know that I'm good for the money, but I am a smaller company and they accept the "downside" to that. The upside that they get is more hours, better pay, and we have some fun out there too.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

yea guys but when the sub put his own money for gas brake downs its a living hell am i ngoing to get paid i have little money whats going to happend am i going to get called out ect...
thing are alot harder for the sub. a sub puts up alot of moneymainly in gas. then we have to guess when we are getting paid and when the date comes to get paid the contractor lies says its in the mail i sent it last week
you bdidnt get it yet...its not my fault its in the mail...........and all along the contractor never sent it and lies about it


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Reliable Snow and Ice;1171132 said:


> next season is going to be different for me... I'm going to go out and get my own contract's
> I have never wanted to do it but with the way thing's are now a day's. it doesnt look like I have any choice....


you are right am on both sides being a sub and a contractor its alot easy er having your own you even get 1 contract you will make more money than subbing for some one 
if a contractor pays you dont go after his accounts. you never burn a bridge
but when the contractor dont pay its all fear game.
and when you get the contract and the contractor finds out he lost it to you he will try to pay i told one to put the check up his a$$, you wanna hurt my pocket i will hurt yours 10 times worse.........
no matter the case you work you get paid even if they fire you just learn off it and do better on the next one....

remember you have two things in this world your word and your balls you brake your word someone will brake your balls

this is just my 2 cents i respect people as they respect me


----------



## Bartlett_2

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1171221 said:


> yea guys but when the sub put his own money for gas brake downs its a living hell am i ngoing to get paid i have little money whats going to happend am i going to get called out ect...
> thing are alot harder for the sub. a sub puts up alot of moneymainly in gas. then we have to guess when we are getting paid and when the date comes to get paid the contractor lies says its in the mail i sent it last week
> you bdidnt get it yet...its not my fault its in the mail...........and all along the contractor never sent it and lies about it


If the contractor lies about paying you, that's one thing, however it is NOT harder being a sub. Compound your issues over a number of accounts, while holding all the risk. If I remember by your posts, you only have one of your own accounts, correct? I can promise you, as you add more you will be spending time chasing money from them, instead of a contractor. Add employees, or subs, you'll be chasing them to get work done efficiently, all while trying to coordinate routes, and keeping your customers happy. And that's just the day-to-day stuff....


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

to the contactors in here....if you dont get paid and you can not pay your sub dont lie to him/her tell the truth when you lie and it makes thing alot worse.....as we grow in this we all get bigger and up we go. but when we fall back down we see the subs that got screwed overed and they are going up as we fall......


----------



## Mark13

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1171221 said:


> yea guys but when the sub put his own money for gas brake downs its a living hell am i ngoing to get paid i have little money whats going to happend am i going to get called out ect...
> thing are alot harder for the sub. a sub puts up alot of moneymainly in gas. then we have to guess when we are getting paid and when the date comes to get paid the contractor lies says its in the mail i sent it last week
> you bdidnt get it yet...its not my fault its in the mail...........and all along the contractor never sent it and lies about it


You must work for some $hitty people. I've subbed for 2 different people, never had trouble with either one. The current guy I sub for is very good, never had an issue about being paid or when, phone calls ahead of time to let me know what the plan is and to have a rough idea of when I'll be getting a phone call in the middle of the night, etc.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Bartlett_2;1171247 said:


> If the contractor lies about paying you, that's one thing, however it is NOT harder being a sub. Compound your issues over a number of accounts, while holding all the risk. If I remember by your posts, you only have one of your own accounts, correct? I can promise you, as you add more you will be spending time chasing money from them, instead of a contractor. Add employees, or subs, you'll be chasing them to get work done efficiently, all while trying to coordinate routes, and keeping your customers happy. And that's just the day-to-day stuff....


yes you are right thats why i dont get more than i can handle by myself..i do have 1 account but its 80,000sq feet. i would like to have 2 more but small ones....
in the end who does it fall on the contractor.......customer is always right no matter if they are in the wrong..


----------



## Bartlett_2

SullivanSeptic;1171188 said:


> I pay my guys no matter what. If I don't get paid, that's my problem. Not my employees. That's the nature of be in business for yourself. I will never hold money on my employees. Why should they suffer because I have a crappy account that pays late. Just my 2 cents worth.


Amen. I own a manufacturing company, which is my main lively-hood, runs 2 shifts, 6 days a week. Never ever stiff the workers, even I don't have money to pay myself. It's part of the risk of being the bossman.... However, there are always scumbags, whether they're bosses, or workers.... I've seen examples of both just on this site....


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Mark13;1171254 said:


> You must work for some $hitty people. I've subbed for 2 different people, never had trouble with either one. The current guy I sub for is very good, never had an issue about being paid or when, phone calls ahead of time to let me know what the plan is and to have a rough idea of when I'll be getting a phone call in the middle of the night, etc.


mark thats the guy you brake your back for and in the end it was worth it. i wished every contractor was like the one you work for...


----------



## Bartlett_2

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1171259 said:


> yes you are right thats why i dont get more than i can handle by myself..i do have 1 account but its 80,000sq feet. i would like to have 2 more but small ones....
> in the end who does it fall on the contractor.......customer is always right no matter if they are in the wrong..


You should just go out and get all your own accts. You should be able to handle 3-times the volume you are doing yourself easily with room for error. Like I said in an earlier post, doing your own accounts is the only way if you have your own equipment.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Bartlett_2;1171269 said:


> You should just go out and get all your own accts. You should be able to handle 3-times the volume you are doing yourself easily with room for error. Like I said in an earlier post, doing your own accounts is the only way if you have your own equipment.


i dont want to get rich doing this i just want to have enough money to make it...if i have to get a sub then i have too much and i cannt handle it on my own....also if costumer does not pay i take the lose not some one just starting out...also i have a 7 day pay period if they dont pay me in 7 days i wont work for that parson....when i do a sub-contractor i agree to there terms and when payday comes i expect it on that day....


----------



## Bartlett_2

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1171280 said:


> i dont want to get rich doing this i just want to have enough money to make it...if i have to get a sub then i have too much and i cannt handle it on my own....also if costumer does not pay i take the lose not some one just starting out...also i have a 7 day pay period if they dont pay me in 7 days i wont work for that parson....when i do a sub-contractor i agree to there terms and when payday comes i expect it on that day....


I wasn't saying go get a sub, I was saying you should be able to handle 6-acres of volume yourself without a problem, and make a ****-load more money then subbing.... I guess you're just stuck.


----------



## erkoehler

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1171280 said:


> i dont want to get rich doing this i just want to have enough money to make it...if i have to get a sub then i have too much and i cannt handle it on my own....also if costumer does not pay i take the lose not some one just starting out...*also i have a 7 day pay period if they dont pay me in 7 days i wont work for that parson*....when i do a sub-contractor i agree to there terms and when payday comes i expect it on that day....


That's probably why your not getting hired by more reputable companies. Weekly pay is too hard to keep up with in this industry. There are plenty of other subs/contractors out there that will work without the weekly pay requirements.


----------



## Midwest Pond

RJS...... the time you spent on here today, you could have been knocking on doors getting accounts....... and isn't a parson a priest?


HURRY UP!!!! Your competition is hungrier than you, trust me.

.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Bartlett_2;1171289 said:


> I wasn't saying go get a sub, I was saying you should be able to handle 6-acres of volume yourself without a problem, and make a ****-load more money then subbing.... I guess you're just stuck.


barlett i am not stuck just pissed off waiting for a check from a contractor that is not going to pay me........hes two weeks late and cones up with every excuse in the book
got lost in the mail...he has the checks fell asleep now hes in the hospital getting his pace maker checked.................

i worked for 1 guy for 7 years he past away the son took it over and ran it down to the ground...1 year as a sub=contractor, this season i had 2 accounts lost one to a low baller..tried being a sub and a contractor...the contractor part is going good........the subbing is not working out at all


----------



## Bartlett_2

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1171308 said:


> barlett i am not stuck just pissed off waiting for a check from a contractor that is not going to pay me........hes two weeks late and cones up with every excuse in the book
> got lost in the mail...he has the checks fell asleep now hes in the hospital getting his pace maker checked.................
> 
> i worked for 1 guy for 7 years he past away the son took it over and ran it down to the ground...1 year as a sub=contractor, this season i had 2 accounts lost one to a low baller..tried being a sub and a contractor...the contractor part is going good........the subbing is not working out at all


Which is why you should refer to my earlier post about getting your own accounts. Can't have it both ways, plus it would be a solution to what you are complaining about...


----------



## sammy77

erkoehler;1171150 said:


> Sounds like the companies that are hiring you are shady. Time to review why it is your getting hired only by these guys and not by reputable companies.
> 
> I know guys all over this area that have no problems as a sub, and there are even more guys on this site without issues.
> 
> I don't even think it is realistic to be paid as a sub every two weeks. I know that there are some huge companies that will get the guys paid that fast, but I bet the majority of companies are paying guys more on a 30-45 day time frame. With banks cutting back on credit lines its tough to have that much cash/credit on hand in the snow industry for a smaller company.


I worked as a sub for the same guy for 5 years and always took the whole lump sum in April. It was worth it to me to get it all at the end of the season. You'd better work for someone you trust. I never had an issue with the guy I worked for but I decided to go out on my own and never looked back. Buisness is very difficult these days however.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Bartlett_2;1171310 said:


> Which is why you should refer to my earlier post about getting your own accounts. Can't have it both ways, plus it would be a solution to what you are complaining about...


yea i know you are right i just wanna get paid for the time i worked. i already came to the conclusion that i will no longer be a sub-contractor as long as i have the 1 contract i maybe not getting payed by myself at least its all mine and no headaches i dont pay myself due to getting bigger vbox and a bigger truck


----------



## Midwest Pond

you got a bigger V-box? did it fit?


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

I try to pay my subs as soon as I get paid, but its very true when you get nailed with storms right in a row like these past few its not happening as fast you like, for instance I have a good friend of mine who subs for me and i got burned bad last year! i had a compnay file BK on me for 13 grand i had to pay my sub off monthly through the summer but after all i ALWAYS pay may take more time then you like but credit is tight and payouts are slow yo uhave to do what you have to do. ive been burned a few times and always managed to do good by my people


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Yes with 2 inches to spear


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Trust is earned not giving when I do a contract is when I do 7 day payout
When I was subing its always the way they wanted to pay me


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

erkoehler;1171150 said:


> Sounds like the companies that are hiring you are shady. Time to review why it is your getting hired only by these guys and not by reputable companies.
> 
> I know guys all over this area that have no problems as a sub, and there are even more guys on this site without issues.
> 
> I don't even think it is realistic to be paid as a sub every two weeks. I know that there are some huge companies that will get the guys paid that fast, but I bet the majority of companies are paying guys more on a 30-45 day time frame. With banks cutting back on credit lines its tough to have that much cash/credit on hand in the snow industry for a smaller company.





erkoehler;1171198 said:


> My guys will be paid, I wouldn't "stiff" an employee based on me fighting an account. However, my general payout time table is about 40-45 days.
> 
> I think it also has a lot to do with how you approach your subs/employees about. I'm not holding a gun to their heads saying they must work. They all know that I'm good for the money, but I am a smaller company and they accept the "downside" to that. The upside that they get is more hours, better pay, and we have some fun out there too.


couldnt agree more, gotta be a little realistic with things.

times have changed


----------



## the new boss 92

Mark13;1171254 said:


> You must work for some $hitty people. I've subbed for 2 different people, never had trouble with either one. The current guy I sub for is very good, never had an issue about being paid or when, phone calls ahead of time to let me know what the plan is and to have a rough idea of when I'll be getting a phone call in the middle of the night, etc.


This is how my guy is aswell, shoots me a text giving me an approxment hour and were I'm headed first. He's also really reliable for money and is starting to cut big percents instead of hourly sales so o make more! But I also worked for a low life that didn't pay and I know how rj feels but you have to give it more time like 2 weeks or so not 7 days!


----------



## stroker79

Just to chime in here, sure you'll make more on your own but that is subjective too. It's likely you have much more expenses as well. There is obviously cherries either way you go but for me, nothing beated making a real good hourly rate as a sub. All I had to do was wait for my call and head out. I plow and have fun then go sleep. If I break down, I break down. Things will get covered. And I don't have have to deal with customers or accounts or all the bs. Just show up and collect my check every other week. To me, the profit margin was spectacular! I was also a route sup so I was always first out, last in, and got hours for driving to the accounts to make sure they are done properly.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

stroker79;1171789 said:


> Just to chime in here, sure you'll make more on your own but that is subjective too. It's likely you have much more expenses as well. There is obviously cherries either way you go but for me, nothing beated making a real good hourly rate as a sub. All I had to do was wait for my call and head out. I plow and have fun then go sleep. If I break down, I break down. Things will get covered. And I don't have have to deal with customers or accounts or all the bs. Just show up and collect my check every other week. To me, the profit margin was spectacular! I was also a route sup so I was always first out, last in, and got hours for driving to the accounts to make sure they are done properly.


Who did you work for. Working as a sub is not what I am saying about. Its getting paid as a sub contractors are ripping off a lot of subs and making things worse for all of use


----------



## the new boss 92

On a side note I really like reading the benefits of being a sub vs a contractor


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

The sub always makes out better than the contractor. The only worry a sub has is getting paid and having money for gas and insurance. Gets more sleep


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

ok guys i serious help!

i have PITA customer who is questioning EVERYTHING i need detailed info for the month of december for MT PROSPECT i gave her ohare since ohare is like 2 miles away form the complex we do and that is not good enough any help would be great please this is a 911


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

What kind of info is she looking for
Total falls or day by day


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

day by day info if anyone pays for weather service pleaseeee


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ptllandscapeIL;1171820 said:


> day by day info if anyone pays for weather service pleaseeee


are you looking for precipitation for cretin days = when you pushed for her


----------



## REAPER

ptllandscapeIL;1171820 said:


> day by day info if anyone pays for weather service pleaseeee


What is she looking for exactly? 
I have dates we went out and for what but not inch totals or ice amount.

Give her what you can with a explanation. If you were to use her business daily would it cost more then if you went just one day. If she took her car for a oil change everyday would they charge her each time or give her free oil because the old is only a day old.

I am sure she can not justify whatever the bill is in HER head for snow removal. I know it will be tough to educate her but that , it seems, is what she needs. We have all run into this type of person ,some more than others. Every year it seems there has to be one on our routes that just can not see why it takes so much to just clear snow.

Yet if you were to miss her once or even be late probably the first to call complaining about said service.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

REAPER;1171833 said:


> What is she looking for exactly?
> I have dates we went out and for what but not inch totals or ice amount.
> 
> Give her what you can with a explanation. If you were to use her business daily would it cost more then if you went just one day. If she took her car for a oil change everyday would they charge her each time or give her free oil because the old is only a day old.
> 
> I am sure she can not justify whatever the bill is in HER head for snow removal. I know it will be tough to educate her but that , it seems, is what she needs. We have all run into this type of person ,some more than others. Every year it seems there has to be one on our routes that just can not see why it takes so much to just clear snow.
> 
> Yet if you were to miss her once or even be late probably the first to call complaining about said service.


this sounds like a women that once she's pay's up. cancel future service's and hand her a sale paper to ace hardware with show shovels on sale....:laughing:
or if she want's servicing then call


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

What time you were on site,conditions, amounts and even just drive thru's. Facts really help sell your service. Brad


----------



## Midwest Pond

I agree Jerry, after every storm I drive area neighborhoods seeing who shovels and who doesn't have their driveway done and flyer those houses with information

and every year during storms, you get a few calls from new households...... 

sitting here does not make the phone ring..

.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

HEStufrthnnails;1171885 said:


> What time you were on site,conditions, amounts and even just drive thru's. Facts really help sell your service. Brad


yeah but really you look out the window and see snow on the ground... what ever the contract call's for zero tolerance one or two inch push this chick should be able to figure that out... I would think


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Midwest Pond;1171984 said:


> I agree Jerry, after every storm I drive area neighborhoods seeing who shovels and who doesn't have their driveway done and flyer those houses with information
> 
> and every year during storms, you get a few calls from new households......
> 
> sitting here does not make the phone ring..
> 
> .


I hear ya there... got a deal I think on business cards 1,000 for 25 bucks I just toss one in the mail box.... have 2 driveway's from just doing that.. every 30 bucks helps


----------



## JERRYJMJ

Midwest Pond;1171984 said:


> I agree Jerry, after every storm I drive area neighborhoods seeing who shovels and who doesn't have their driveway done and flyer those houses with information
> 
> and every year during storms, you get a few calls from new households......
> 
> sitting here does not make the phone ring..
> 
> .


But there is also a lot generals that hire, I had 6 guys that offer me work ( and I'm a greenhorn, second season only ) including Mike Lorenzo who I worked for last year, I chose the guy that give me work close to where I live, the most I have to drive is about 4 min, I have my accounts that I have to drive to for 30 min, but that is my choice to do so, you have to suck it up, people are very hungry now days, some people just don't get it ,


----------



## JERRYJMJ

First you have to learn how to plow, and then you can bid on jobs etc…


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

JERRYJMJ;1172019 said:


> First you have to learn how to plow, and then you can bid on jobs etc…


so just doing donuts in a parking lot with the blade down doesn't count as plowing??:laughing::laughing:

only reason I said that is because I saw a guy doing that just the last event right by the house...


----------



## JERRYJMJ

He payed me EVERY PENNY, he wanted me to work for him offfered $ 85.00 HR to do all his north side lots, it was hard for me to plow this small parking lots with my quad cab, 8’ bed, salter, to big.My truck was made to plow big lots, if i had a different truck i would be working for Mike this year


----------



## Mike_PS

I've said it before guys...keep the thread on topic and everything will be fine

thanks


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Reliable Snow and Ice;1171996 said:


> yeah but really you look out the window and see snow on the ground... what ever the contract call's for zero tolerance one or two inch push this chick should be able to figure that out... I would think


I know what your saying,but she wants to know he was were where he said he was. For instance maybe theres an area you couldn,t plow because of a car .Note it , in detail. This in the very least lets her know your for real,your there on the job. She can't argue with facts. I would a least go this route until theres a business relationship established,then you'll find out people will tend to ease up after they know there not going to be tak'en. You don't know who was there before and how they did business.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

HEStufrthnnails;1172051 said:


> I know what your saying,but she wants to know he was were where he said he was. For instance maybe theres an area you couldn,t plow because of a car .Note it , in detail. This in the very least lets her know your for real,your there on the job. She can't argue with facts. I would a least go this route until theres a business relationship established,then you'll find out people will tend to ease up after they know there not going to be tak'en. You don't know who was there before and how they did business.


true... well just have to wait to see what he's looking for to give her as proof and so on...

I pay 10 bucks a year for weather underground and can give copy's of the daily temps precipitation and so on if he wants it..


----------



## Bartlett_2

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1171357 said:


> Yes with 2 inches to spear


What are you doing with the old box?


----------



## JERRYJMJ

Reliable Snow and Ice;1172059 said:


> true... well just have to wait to see what he's looking for to give her as proof and so on...
> 
> I pay 10 bucks a year for weather underground and can give copy's of the daily temps precipitation and so on if he wants it..


that's all? $10 , could you send some info my way ?? I'll check it out


----------



## ERWbuilders

be careful if you dont like the government, the obama admin is part of it so youre funding it by paying for it


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ERWbuilders;1172075 said:


> be careful if you dont like the government, the obama admin is part of it so youre funding it by paying for it


sure but nothing is free... only things that are free is dirty look's and rain water


----------



## JERRYJMJ

So when do we expect next plowable snow fall???


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

JERRYJMJ;1172111 said:


> So when do we expect next plowable snow fall???


well rain on friday is forecasted until now :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc snow BABY snow

has to snow now did the dance....


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Bartlett_2;1172065 said:


> What are you doing with the old box?


I havnt decided yet I might keep it and the 1500 truck and use the 3500 mainly


----------



## R&R Yard Design

No let it rain and melt some of this crap along the curbs


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Just got the call.... payday is Friday.... thank you lord thank youpayuppayup


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

reliable- hey if you can tget me snow totals


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

I pm you my number call me


----------



## erkoehler

I'll take snow any day over rain. Can't plow in July, make the money while you can!


----------



## the new boss 92

snow snow snow snow snow snow!!!!!!


----------



## JERRYJMJ

:redbounce:bluebounc:bluebounc:redbounce


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Let it rain I am running out of room to put the snow


----------



## erkoehler

If your out of room, let it snow and they need to pay for hauling or stacking!


----------



## the new boss 92

man good thing i have a while waiting for the snow, im in love with the androis network.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I don't offer hauling due to I don't have a bobcat or dump truck


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

the new boss 92;1172178 said:


> man good thing i have a while waiting for the snow, im in love with the androis network.


I got a update from blackberry and wunderground has a new app for us


----------



## erkoehler

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1172185 said:


> I don't offer hauling due to I don't have a bobcat or dump truck


I don't have the equipment either, but i can rent a loader or Bobcat and plenty of guys are out of work with dump trucks. Be creative go the extra mile, make that money!!!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

erkoehler;1172188 said:


> I don't have the equipment either, but i can rent a loader or Bobcat and plenty of guys are out of work with dump trucks. Be creative go the extra mile, make that money!!!


If they wanna pay for it why not. I will wait to see if they say anything


----------



## JERRYJMJ

Have to be creative, can do attitude. How much the going rate is for a bobcat? Vs loader?


----------



## Midwest Pond

i'd be bored if my kid didn't get a remote control helicopter for Christmas...... lol

.


----------



## the new boss 92

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1172186 said:


> I got a update from blackberry and wunderground has a new app for us


imgoing to look right now. just when you drop off the bill be like we might have to do some hauling this you were getting alot of snow and its not seeming to let up any. or were going to atleast have to get a bob cat and stack it higher and move it around the lot!


----------



## the new boss 92

rjim not gettinging anything, do i have to go to there website to get it?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

the new boss 92;1172201 said:


> rjim not gettinging anything, do i have to go to there website to get it?


Yes or go to update apps and its there


----------



## the new boss 92

i cheacked with the larket on my phone ill go to the web, i have like 5 free weather apps already......I guess i can be the new skilling!


----------



## ERWbuilders

the new boss 92;1172178 said:


> man good thing i have a while waiting for the snow, im in love with the androis network.


haha i just got an android too...i cant stay off this damn thing with all the cool apps like metal detector ghost radar levels barcode scanners etc etc.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I like the noaa phone app


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Have you guys seen that new phone we can swipe a credit card on


----------



## the new boss 92

ERWbuilders;1172221 said:


> haha i just got an android too...i cant stay off this damn thing with all the cool apps like metal detector ghost radar levels barcode scanners etc etc.


lol what phone did you get? i went from a black berry curve to my htc evo. 4g is incredibaly fast and the apps are amazing. my phones on the charger like 2x's a day lol.


R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1172236 said:


> Have you guys seen that new phoneb we can swip a credit card on


i havent seend it. i have been sitting on my phone and sence christmas, dont even use my laptop anymore my phones faster lol


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

It by intuit


----------



## ERWbuilders

haha i went from the nextel blackberry to the motorolla m1 or whatever it is...LOVE it but yea the phones on the charger most of the day but it is worth it!


----------



## the new boss 92

hmmmm ill cheack it rj, erw they have an extended battery for my phone but my superduty case wont fit on anymore!!!! the camera to if a big one!


oh yea i found out they have an app for my favorite website,CRAIGSLIST!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

the new boss 92;1172254 said:


> hmmmm ill cheack it rj, erw they have an extended battery for my phone but my superduty case wont fit on anymore!!!! the camera to if a big one!
> 
> oh yea i found out they have an app for my favorite website,CRAIGSLIST!


have joined angies list if so how does that website work vs craigslist


----------



## the new boss 92

i just have craigslist, turn that 4g on and i get instant cash purcheses. 

man i want alot of things, but i really want a truck and its so hard resisting to the stuff i want.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

the novality will wear off. I just picked up a droid x last week and now it is just a phone,


With Chuck Norris jokes!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Has anyone joined wunderground with upgrade membership for 10.00 is it worth it


----------



## SnowMatt13

It's sunny out.


----------



## JERRYJMJ

not for to long)


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

51 degrees would be nice


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

PabstBlueRibbon;1172449 said:


> 51 degrees would be nice


If you don't like to plow snow!


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Heres another app - mycast.com


----------



## the new boss 92

Pasbt Friday you can suntan if you want49 is the high


----------



## swtiih

Looks like we won't have any plowable snow for the next week.


----------



## swtiih

50 is going to feel almost like summer


----------



## ERWbuilders

well in the mean time...anyone got a snowmobile they wanna trade for ford parts? preferably a polaris indy triple 700 or an yamaha srx 700 or bigger? DITCHBANGIN!!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Pushin 2 Please;1172469 said:


> If you don't like to plow snow!


I just have really bad arthritis in my knees and warm weather is always nice for them!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

PabstBlueRibbon;1172577 said:


> I just have really bad arthritis in my knees and warm weather is always nice for them!


I WILL TRADE WITH YOU I HAVE bad arthritis IN MY BACK I HAD 4 SURGERY'S AND BOY IS IT KILLING ME


----------



## the new boss 92

PabstBlueRibbon;1172577 said:


> I just have really bad arthritis in my knees and warm weather is always nice for them!





R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1172582 said:


> I WILL TRADE WITH YOU I HAVE bad arthritis IN MY BACK I HAD 4 SURGERY'S AND BOY IS IT KILLING ME


you guys wanna trade trucks and we keep all our plowside stuff? i have a heavy duty clutch installed!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Email Settings Current Conditions

Weather Underground Email Service for Chicago, IL
NWS Forecast as of 3:18 PM CST on December 28, 2010

Tonight
Mostly clear early in the evening then becoming mostly cloudy. Patchy freezing fog. Lows 16 to 20...except in the lower 20s downtown. Southwest winds around 10 mph. 
Wednesday
Mostly cloudy. Patchy freezing fog early in the morning. Highs in the mid 30s. South winds 10 to 15 mph. 
Wednesday Night
Cloudy. Chance of light rain or light freezing rain in the evening...then a chance of light rain and drizzle after midnight. Areas of fog after midnight. Lows in the lower 30s. South winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of measurable precipitation 40 percent. 
Thursday
Cloudy and foggy with drizzle. Highs in the upper 30s. South winds 10 to 20 mph.Drizzle 
Thursday Night
Cloudy. Drizzle in the evening... then drizzle with possible showers and thunderstorms after midnight. Widespread fog through the night. Lows in the upper 30s. South winds 10 to 20 mph. Chance of measurable precipitation 50 percent. 
Friday
Showers likely and a chance of thunderstorms. Patchy fog. Unseasonably mild with highs in the lower 50s. Chance of precipitation 70 percent. 
Friday Night
Mostly cloudy. Rain showers likely and a chance of thunderstorms in the evening. Lows in the mid 20s. Chance of precipitation 60 percent. 
New Years Day
Partly sunny. Highs in the mid 20s. 
Saturday Night through Sunday Night
Partly cloudy. Lows 15 to 19. Highs in the upper 20s. 
Monday through Tuesday
Partly cloudy. Highs in the lower 30s. Lows in the lower 20s.

Detailed Conditions and Forecast

Weather Underground Features:
NEXRAD Radar 
U.S. Severe Weather 
Tropical Storm Activity 
Weather Webcams 
Wunder Photos

This email was sent to: [email protected].
To make changes, please visit the email settings page.
If you no longer wish to receive these messages, unsubscribe here.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

the new boss 92;1172604 said:


> you guys wanna trade trucks and we keep all our plowside stuff? i have a heavy duty clutch installed!


send me an email i will send you the email wunerground alert i was sent and compare it with the apps you have


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

the new boss 92;1172604 said:


> you guys wanna trade trucks and we keep all our plowside stuff? i have a heavy duty clutch installed!


NO!!!! :realmad:


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

ptllandscapeIL;1171817 said:


> ok guys i serious help!
> 
> i have PITA customer who is questioning EVERYTHING i need detailed info for the month of december for MT PROSPECT i gave her ohare since ohare is like 2 miles away form the complex we do and that is not good enough any help would be great please this is a 911


do you still need help with this. i joined wunderground they have records for everyday if you like i could send you every thing that happened on those dates in full detail


----------



## KMBertog

okay boys we have had two days off time for some more snow!

snow dance 
:bluebounc:redbounce:bluebounc


----------



## KingTriton

In a week or two


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Something maybe brewing for the 4th/5th time frame....just in time for Pushin 2 Please's brithday...Ron is going be to 69 on the 4th....maybe we should call him OLDDOG


----------



## erkoehler

I have this whole week pretty clear from the normal job, and of course its warming up  Would have been a great week for a few storms for me


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Having one job is not as fun. Right?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1173007 said:


> Something maybe brewing for the 4th/5th time frame....just in time for Pushin 2 Please's brithday...Ron is going be to 69 on the 4th....maybe we should call him OLDDOG


I pulled up to his house today as he was getting home and I had to get his walker out of the back of the truck for him. He's very fragile at his age. Gotta make sure his driveway is good and salted. Don't want to break a hip


----------



## mikeitu7

When we finished cleaning the snow this week, we should have headed east to help guys like this. LOL


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1173053 said:


> Having one job is not as fun. Right?


Yes, but I have some stuff to do the rest of the week at the boat dealership.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1173061 said:


> I pulled up to his house today as he was getting home and I had to get his walker out of the back of the truck for him. He's very fragile at his age. Gotta make sure his driveway is good and salted. Don't want to break a hip


Did ever see his lots when he's done...? He only plows the handicap parking spots!!!!!!!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Snowfall and snow depth reports.
Data provided by National Weather Service Chicago area and Rockford 
area snowfall team.

12 hr snowfall 12 hr snowfall total
location ending 6pm ending 6am snow
today today depth at 6pm
Illinois

Beach Park / 0.0 / 
Downers Grove 0.0 / 0.0 / 6
La Grange 0.0 / T / 6
Peotone 0.0 / 0.0 / 7
Plainfield 4sw / 0.0 / 
Richton Park / 0.0 / 
WillowBrook / T / 

Northwest Indiana

Highland / 0.0 / 
Schererville / 0.0 /


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

checked the oil in the 7.3 and was 4 qts low. Uh oh time for an oil change. I find 4 qt of burn off in 2000 mile kinda excessive.


----------



## stroker79

mikeitu7;1173080 said:


> When we finished cleaning the snow this week, we should have headed east to help guys like this. LOL


That mouthy kid should jump off the balcony. Same with all the other idiots yelling.


----------



## the new boss 92

PabstBlueRibbon;1172700 said:


> NO!!!! :realmad:


lol, it doesnt get stuck!Thumbs Up


stroker79;1173352 said:


> That mouthy kid should jump off the balcony. Same with all the other idiots yelling.


i was kind of thinking the same thing, what would the guy do if he was driving? had to get it out some how. theres one way look for the owners of the cars and that obviously wasnt an option:laughing:


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

NHC Atlantic High Seas Forecast
Tue, 28 Dec 2010 21:31:19 -0600

000
FZNT02 KNHC 290331
HSFAT2

HIGH SEAS FORECAST 
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
0430 UTC WED DEC 29 2010

SUPERSEDED BY NEXT ISSUANCE IN 6 HOURS

SEAS GIVEN AS SIGNIFICANT WAVE HEIGHT...WHICH IS THE AVERAGE 
HEIGHT OF THE HIGHEST 1/3 OF THE WAVES. INDIVIDUAL WAVES MAY BE 
MORE THAN TWICE THE SIGNIFICANT WAVE HEIGHT.

SECURITE

ATLANTIC FROM 07N TO 31N W OF 35W INCLUDING CARIBBEAN SEA AND 
GULF OF MEXICO

SYNOPSIS VALID 0000 UTC WED DEC 29.
24 HOUR FORECAST VALID 0000 UTC THU DEC 30.
48 HOUR FORECAST VALID 0000 UTC FRI DEC 31.

.WARNINGS.

...ATLC GALE WARNING...
.ATLC COLD FRONT 31N48W TO 16N61W. N OF 27N W OF FRONT TO 65W W 
TO NW WINDS 25 TO 35 KT. SEAS 20 TO 28 FT IN NW SWELL. N OF 27N 
WITHIN 180 NM E OF FRONT SW WINDS 25 TO 35 KT. SEAS 11 TO 15 FT. 
.18 HOUR FORECAST COLD FRONT 31N41W TO 20N54W. GALE CONDITIONS 
MOVE NORTH OF AREA.

.SYNOPSIS AND FORECAST.

.ATLC EXCEPT AS NOTED IN WARNINGS...N OF 24N W OF FRONT TO 68W 
NW TO N WINDS 20 TO 25 KT. SEAS 13 TO 19 FT IN NW SWELL. N OF 
26N E OF FRONT TO 42W S TO SW WINDS 20 TO 25 KT. SEAS 8 TO 10 
FT. FROM 19N TO 22N BETWEEN 60W AND 70W N TO NE WINDS 20 KT. 
SEAS 12 TO 14 FT IN NW SWELL. REMAINDER OF AREA E OF BAHAMAS AND 
E OF 77W WINDS LESS THAN 20 KT. SEAS 8 TO 13 FT IN NW TO N 
SWELL. 
.18 HOUR FORECAST N OF 28N W OF FRONT TO 65W W TO NW WINDS 20 TO 
30 KT. SEAS 18 TO 27 FT IN NW SWELL. N OF 27N E OF FRONT SW 
WINDS 20 TO 25 KT. SEAS 11 TO 14 FT. FROM 19N TO 21N BETWEEN 60W 
AND 68W NE WINDS 20 KT. SEAS 12 TO 14 FT IN NW SWELL. REMAINDER 
OF AREA E OF BAHAMAS AND E OF 75W WINDS LESS THAN 20 KT. SEAS 8 
TO 15 FT IN NW TO N SWELL. 
.24 HOUR FORECAST COLD FRONT FROM 31N38W TO 22N48W. N OF 28N W 
OF FRONT TO 65W NW WINDS 20 TO 25 KT. SEAS 18 TO 27 FT IN NW 
SWELL. N OF 27N E OF FRONT SW WINDS 20 TO 25 KT. SEAS 10 
TO 13 FT. OVER ATLC WATERS FROM 17N TO 21N BETWEEN 58W AND 65W 
NE WINDS 20 KT. SEAS 12 TO 15 FT IN N SWELL. S OF 15N BETWEEN 
40W AND 61W NE TO E WINDS 20 KT. SEAS 8 TO 10 FT. REMAINDER AREA 
E OF BAHAMAS AND E OF 75W WINDS LESS THAN 20 KT. SEAS 8 TO 20 FT 
IN NW SWELL. 
.48 HOUR FORECAST WEAKENING COLD FRONT FROM 27N35W TO 20N44W. N 
OF 27 BETWEEN 44W AND 60W W TO NW WINDS 20 TO 25 KT. SEAS 17 TO 
21 FT IN NW SWELL. OVER ATLC WATERS FROM 07N TO 20N BETWEEN 55W 
AND 62W NE TO E WINDS 20 KT. SEAS 8 TO 14 FT IN N SWELL. 
REMAINDER AREA E OF 70W WINDS LESS THAN 20 KT. SEAS 8 TO 22 FT 
IN NW TO N SWELL...HIGHEST NE PART.

.CARIBBEAN E OF 84W NE TO E WINDS 20 TO 30 KT. SEAS 8 TO 10 
FT...EXCEPT E OF 64W LESS THAN 8 FT. 
.24 HOUR FORECAST COLD FRONT DISSIPATED. S OF 20N BETWEEN 65W 
AND 83W NE TO E WINDS 20 TO 30 KT. SEAS 8 TO 13 FT. E OF 65W NE 
TO E WINDS 20 KT. SEAS TO 8 FT. 
.48 HOUR FORECAST FROM 11N TO 18N E OF 83W NE TO E WINDS 20 TO 
25 KT. SEAS 8 TO 11 FT.

.GULF OF MEXICO N OF 24N W OF 94W SE WINDS 20 TO 25 KT. SEAS 8 
FT. ELSEWHERE W OF 92W SE TO S WINDS TO 20 KT. SEAS LESS THAN 
8 FT.
.24 HOUR FORECAST N OF 23N W OF 90W SE TO S WINDS 20 TO 25 KT. 
SEAS TO 9 FT. S OF 23N W 90W SE TO S WINDS 20 KT. SEAS LESS THAN 
8 FT. 
.48 HOUR FORECAST N OF 22N W OF 90W SE TO S WINDS 20 KT. SEAS
LESS THAN 8 FT EXCEPT TO 8 FT N OF 26N W OF 94W.

.REMAINDER OF AREA WINDS LESS THAN 20 KT. SEAS LESS THAN 8 FT.

$$
FORECASTER AL

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

To change your subscriptions or preferences or stop subscriptions anytime, log in to your User Profile with your e-mail address. For questions or problems with the service, contact [email protected].

This service is provided by NOAA's National Weather Service.

GovDelivery, Inc. ( 800-439-1420 800-439-1420 ) sending on behalf of NOAA's National Weather Service · 1325 East West Highway · Silver Spring, MD 20910


----------



## R&R Yard Design

And that post does what for us.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

R&R Yard Design;1173405 said:


> And that post does what for us.


storms we may see next week


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Email Settings Current Conditions

Weather Underground Email Service for Chicago, IL
NWS Forecast as of 12:11 am CST on December 29, 2010

Rest of Tonight
Mostly cloudy. Patchy freezing fog. Temperatures nearly steady 17 to 21. Southwest winds around 10 mph. 
Wednesday
Mostly cloudy. Patchy freezing fog early in the morning. Highs in the mid 30s. South winds 10 to 15 mph. 
Wednesday Night
Cloudy. Chance of light rain or light freezing rain in the evening...then a chance of light rain and drizzle after midnight. Areas of fog after midnight. Lows in the lower 30s. South winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of measurable precipitation 40 percent. 
Thursday
Cloudy. Widespread fog. Widespread drizzle. Highs in the upper 30s. South winds 10 to 20 mph. 
Thursday Night
Cloudy. Widespread drizzle in the evening... then widespread drizzle with possible showers and thunderstorms after midnight. Widespread fog through the night. Lows in the upper 30s. South winds 10 to 20 mph. Chance of measurable precipitation 50 percent. 
Friday
Showers likely and a chance of thunderstorms. Patchy fog. Highs in the lower 50s. Chance of precipitation 70 percent. 
Friday Night
Mostly cloudy. Rain showers likely and a chance of thunderstorms in the evening. Lows in the mid 20s. Chance of precipitation 60 percent. 
New Years Day
Partly sunny. Highs in the mid 20s. 
Saturday Night through Sunday Night
Partly cloudy. Lows 15 to 19. Highs in the upper 20s. 
Monday through Tuesday
Partly cloudy. Highs in the lower 30s. Lows in the lower 20s.

Detailed Conditions and Forecast

Weather Underground Features:
NEXRAD Radar 
U.S. Severe Weather 
Tropical Storm Activity 
Weather Webcams 
Wunder Photos

This email was sent to: [email protected].
To make changes, please visit the email settings page.
If you no longer wish to receive these messages, unsubscribe here.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Day 1 convective outlook 
nws storm prediction center norman ok
1159 pm cst tue dec 28 2010

valid 291200z - 301200z

...no svr tstm areas forecast...

...synopsis...
While a weakening trough shifts quickly ewd across the s central
conus...a much stronger trough will continue digging/expanding sewd
into the wrn conus. At the surface...a cold front is forecast to
sweep across the rockies...with a broad low emerging from the
rockies into the central plains by the end of the period.

...sern tx/srn la...
Showers and embedded thunderstorms will be ongoing at the start of
the period across portions of ern tx and into ern ok/ar/nwrn la...in
zone of warm advection associated with the swly low-level jet.

Persistent sly low-level flow will result in some boundary layer
moistening into the gulf coast...but with an incompletely modified
gulf airmass...expect dewpoints to rise only into the upper 50s to
around 60 onshore. As a result...mixed-layer cape is progged to
remain below 500 j/kg...and with lack of a clear low-level
focus...convection should remain generally weak/disorganized.

As the mid-level trough and associated cooler air aloft sweeps
across this area...a few stronger storms may evolve -- and given
mid-level wswlys near 50 kt...a few marginal hail/wind events cannot
be ruled out. An isolated/brief tornado is also possible near the
coast...but overall severe threat appears to be well below slight
risk thresholds attm.

While storms will continue ewd toward/across the lower ms valley
late...an even more marginal thermodynamic environment suggests that
any severe potential will diminish overnight.

..goss/garner.. 12/29/2010

click to get wuus01 ptsdy1 product

note: The next day 1 outlook is scheduled by 1300z
current utc time: 0630z (12:30am), reload this page to update the time


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

PabstBlueRibbon;1173219 said:


> checked the oil in the 7.3 and was 4 qts low. Uh oh time for an oil change. I find 4 qt of burn off in 2000 mile kinda excessive.


a qt every 500 not really not for a older diesel they eat 2 things fuel and oil and with the new low sulfur fuel it will keep eating oil... when you start running bio it will eat alot less oil... trust me


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

mikeitu7;1173080 said:


> When we finished cleaning the snow this week, we should have headed east to help guys like this. LOL


OMG that was some funny stuff when did he know he hit the truck??? first second or the third??? maybe he knew it when he hit it with the bucket.....ROFLMAO:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

PabstBlueRibbon;1172326 said:


> the novality will wear off. I just picked up a droid x last week and now it is just a phone,
> 
> With Chuck Norris jokes!


and it can do some thing like 300 different thing's and even wash your truck while you sleep:laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

now this is Awesome


----------



## JERRYJMJ

:redbouncepurplebou:bluebounc


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I was sharing my payed info with you for free.and was willing to have it sent to you


----------



## concreteguy

RJS I think it had more to do with us than a truck low on oil, maybe R&R should comment on that.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Wow calm down. Every time any of us talk about a system out west it never pans out that what I was looking to say and the truck running low it does not should that bad, yes it looks bad but just stay on top of it every three days or so.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I do like that you shared with us I just don't want to think of snow for a week or two. I have way to much on my mind right now to worry about snow.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

R&R Yard Design;1173637 said:


> I do like that you shared with us I just don't want to think of snow for a week or two. I have way to much on my mind right now to worry about snow.


Thank you their looks like a cold front behind the rain


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Thursday Night
Cloudy. Chance of showers in the evening...then a chance of light rain and areas of drizzle after midnight. Areas of fog through the night. Lows in the upper 30s. South winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of measurable precipitation 40 percent. 
Friday
Showers likely and a slight chance of thunderstorms. Areas of fog. Highs in the lower 50s. South winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation 70 percent.

Friday Night
Mostly cloudy. Rain showers likely and a chance of thunderstorms in the evening...then a slight chance of snow showers after midnight. Lows in the mid 20s. Chance of precipitation 60 percent.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

we may not get to plow but at least we will get a salt run out of this weekend


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Changing the oil in the driveway on a December morning..........


Priceless.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Do it at night its better for you.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

R&R Yard Design;1173768 said:


> Do it at night its better for you.


well an oil change is a good way to start my birthday. Its really peaceful in the morning.Thumbs Up


----------



## Midwest Pond

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1173403 said:


> NHC Atlantic High Seas Forecast
> Tue, 28 Dec 2010 21:31:19 -0600
> 
> 000
> FZNT02 KNHC 290331
> HSFAT2
> 
> HIGH SEAS FORECAST
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
> 0430 UTC WED DEC 29 2010
> 
> SUPERSEDED BY NEXT ISSUANCE IN 6 HOURS
> 
> SEAS GIVEN AS SIGNIFICANT WAVE HEIGHT...WHICH IS THE AVERAGE
> HEIGHT OF THE HIGHEST 1/3 OF THE WAVES. INDIVIDUAL WAVES MAY BE
> MORE THAN TWICE THE SIGNIFICANT WAVE HEIGHT.
> 
> SECURITE
> 
> ATLANTIC FROM 07N TO 31N W OF 35W INCLUDING CARIBBEAN SEA AND
> GULF OF MEXICO
> 
> SYNOPSIS VALID 0000 UTC WED DEC 29.
> 24 HOUR FORECAST VALID 0000 UTC THU DEC 30.
> 48 HOUR FORECAST VALID 0000 UTC FRI DEC 31.
> 
> .WARNINGS.
> 
> ...ATLC GALE WARNING...
> .ATLC COLD FRONT 31N48W TO 16N61W. N OF 27N W OF FRONT TO 65W W
> TO NW WINDS 25 TO 35 KT. SEAS 20 TO 28 FT IN NW SWELL. N OF 27N
> WITHIN 180 NM E OF FRONT SW WINDS 25 TO 35 KT. SEAS 11 TO 15 FT.
> .18 HOUR FORECAST COLD FRONT 31N41W TO 20N54W. GALE CONDITIONS
> MOVE NORTH OF AREA.
> 
> .SYNOPSIS AND FORECAST.
> 
> .ATLC EXCEPT AS NOTED IN WARNINGS...N OF 24N W OF FRONT TO 68W
> NW TO N WINDS 20 TO 25 KT. SEAS 13 TO 19 FT IN NW SWELL. N OF
> 26N E OF FRONT TO 42W S TO SW WINDS 20 TO 25 KT. SEAS 8 TO 10
> FT. FROM 19N TO 22N BETWEEN 60W AND 70W N TO NE WINDS 20 KT.
> SEAS 12 TO 14 FT IN NW SWELL. REMAINDER OF AREA E OF BAHAMAS AND
> E OF 77W WINDS LESS THAN 20 KT. SEAS 8 TO 13 FT IN NW TO N
> SWELL.
> .18 HOUR FORECAST N OF 28N W OF FRONT TO 65W W TO NW WINDS 20 TO
> 30 KT. SEAS 18 TO 27 FT IN NW SWELL. N OF 27N E OF FRONT SW
> WINDS 20 TO 25 KT. SEAS 11 TO 14 FT. FROM 19N TO 21N BETWEEN 60W
> AND 68W NE WINDS 20 KT. SEAS 12 TO 14 FT IN NW SWELL. REMAINDER
> OF AREA E OF BAHAMAS AND E OF 75W WINDS LESS THAN 20 KT. SEAS 8
> TO 15 FT IN NW TO N SWELL.
> .24 HOUR FORECAST COLD FRONT FROM 31N38W TO 22N48W. N OF 28N W
> OF FRONT TO 65W NW WINDS 20 TO 25 KT. SEAS 18 TO 27 FT IN NW
> SWELL. N OF 27N E OF FRONT SW WINDS 20 TO 25 KT. SEAS 10
> TO 13 FT. OVER ATLC WATERS FROM 17N TO 21N BETWEEN 58W AND 65W
> NE WINDS 20 KT. SEAS 12 TO 15 FT IN N SWELL. S OF 15N BETWEEN
> 40W AND 61W NE TO E WINDS 20 KT. SEAS 8 TO 10 FT. REMAINDER AREA
> E OF BAHAMAS AND E OF 75W WINDS LESS THAN 20 KT. SEAS 8 TO 20 FT
> IN NW SWELL.
> .48 HOUR FORECAST WEAKENING COLD FRONT FROM 27N35W TO 20N44W. N
> OF 27 BETWEEN 44W AND 60W W TO NW WINDS 20 TO 25 KT. SEAS 17 TO
> 21 FT IN NW SWELL. OVER ATLC WATERS FROM 07N TO 20N BETWEEN 55W
> AND 62W NE TO E WINDS 20 KT. SEAS 8 TO 14 FT IN N SWELL.
> REMAINDER AREA E OF 70W WINDS LESS THAN 20 KT. SEAS 8 TO 22 FT
> IN NW TO N SWELL...HIGHEST NE PART.
> 
> .CARIBBEAN E OF 84W NE TO E WINDS 20 TO 30 KT. SEAS 8 TO 10
> FT...EXCEPT E OF 64W LESS THAN 8 FT.
> .24 HOUR FORECAST COLD FRONT DISSIPATED. S OF 20N BETWEEN 65W
> AND 83W NE TO E WINDS 20 TO 30 KT. SEAS 8 TO 13 FT. E OF 65W NE
> TO E WINDS 20 KT. SEAS TO 8 FT.
> .48 HOUR FORECAST FROM 11N TO 18N E OF 83W NE TO E WINDS 20 TO
> 25 KT. SEAS 8 TO 11 FT.
> 
> .GULF OF MEXICO N OF 24N W OF 94W SE WINDS 20 TO 25 KT. SEAS 8
> FT. ELSEWHERE W OF 92W SE TO S WINDS TO 20 KT. SEAS LESS THAN
> 8 FT.
> .24 HOUR FORECAST N OF 23N W OF 90W SE TO S WINDS 20 TO 25 KT.
> SEAS TO 9 FT. S OF 23N W 90W SE TO S WINDS 20 KT. SEAS LESS THAN
> 8 FT.
> .48 HOUR FORECAST N OF 22N W OF 90W SE TO S WINDS 20 KT. SEAS
> LESS THAN 8 FT EXCEPT TO 8 FT N OF 26N W OF 94W.
> 
> .REMAINDER OF AREA WINDS LESS THAN 20 KT. SEAS LESS THAN 8 FT.
> 
> $$
> FORECASTER AL
> 
> *good thing I'm not taking my boat on the Atlantic today*
> 
> .


----------



## Bird21

Well the system has moved further South but not good enough for us. We will still be getting rain but Minnesota will get hammered with snow again.

Time to power wash everything, Grease all the loaders, and actually be able to celebrate New Years somewhere other than my truck like in years past.

Winter is far from over and we usually see our bigger snowfalls later in the season, so don't worry.


----------



## the new boss 92

Bird im not worried just wonering, trying to get some numbers straightened out so i can finance little as possible a new truck this spring


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*moved*



Bird21;1174097 said:


> Just got one mailed on Monday, so 2 days is about right. I wouldn't get to worked up about it most people consider this week a holiday week, so some things are overlooked.


you your wright when do you think things would be back on track
i sent them an invoice two weeks ago they just got it today.
they sent it (a diffrent invoice) a check last thursday


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

have you guys seen bufflo new york on the news 2 1/2 feet and still cleaning it up and the city is calling all plowers even private snow plowers they are hirring


----------



## Bird21

you your wright when do you think things would be back on track

?????????????????????

Things are really not off right now with the postal office, it's people that are dragging their feet.


----------



## WilliamOak

I mailed something to ky Monday and it got there today. It's got nothing to do with the post office...


----------



## the new boss 92

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1174087 said:


> never had a problem with them paying..they also offered me to pick them up..its a good contract and i dont want to be to pushy
> just seems around the holiday the post office goes on strike


its the state or post office, it took me 8 weeks to get my gun card. my buddie sent his 1 week and a half before x mas and got it monday when i did. everything is slow, but the state is even slower!


R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1174130 said:


> have you guys seen bufflo new york on the news 2 1/2 feet and still cleaning it up and the city is calling all plowers even private snow plowers they are hirring


if i had a 3/4 ton i would be on my way out there and taking my vacation early!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

the new boss 92;1174226 said:


> its the state or post office, it took me 8 weeks to get my gun card. my buddie sent his 1 week and a half before x mas and got it monday when i did. everything is slow, but the state is even slower!
> 
> if i had a 3/4 ton i would be on my way out there and taking my vacation early!


if i had the money i would have my truck shipped out there.....then went i did getr there it would be all done befor i got the tires on the pavment...and when i would come back i would of lost my contract due to lack of service


----------



## the new boss 92

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1174245 said:


> if i had the money i would have my truck shipped out there.....then went i did getr there it would be all done befor i got the tires on the pavment...and when i would come back i would of lost my contract due to lack of service


lol make more money there working for the city vs here 1 storm! lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Got a few videos for you knuckle heads. Figured it would help ease the pain of our break in the snow. Just me plowing out the farm.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

swtiih;1174051 said:


> Happy Birthday.
> 
> How many miles are on that motor?


going to roll 145k tonight


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nice video's Sully. Now the pumper won't get stuck. Unless I'm driving it!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1173007 said:


> Something maybe brewing for the 4th/5th time frame....just in time for Pushin 2 Please's brithday...Ron is going be to 69 on the 4th....maybe we should call him OLDDOG


69? Wow time really does fly!


SullivanSeptic;1173061 said:


> I pulled up to his house today as he was getting home and I had to get his walker out of the back of the truck for him. He's very fragile at his age. Gotta make sure his driveway is good and salted. Don't want to break a hip


Please keep it good a salted. if you want drop a load off in the drive. I'm sure it won't go to waste.


1olddogtwo;1173096 said:


> Did ever see his lots when he's done...? He only plows the handicap parking spots!!!!!!!


Have to take care of my own kind!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just wanted to thank Sully for his shop again. Well I guess his time too. Him another buddy and I installed air horns today. And holy $h!t are they loud. Can hear me from more than 3 blocks away.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Pushin 2 Please;1174364 said:


> Just wanted to thank Sully for his shop again. Well I guess his time too. Him another buddy and I installed air horns today. And holy $h!t are they loud. Can hear me from more than 3 blocks away.


I need to get in on this air horn kick!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Oh great, someone else to blow me......

Let's meet in some dark lonely spot and blow are horns in sully's driveway.......


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

are we going out salting tonight or not forget it looked at the weather again it changed again


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1173007 said:


> Something maybe brewing for the 4th/5th time frame....just in time for Pushin 2 Please's brithday...Ron is going be to 69 on the 4th....maybe we should call him OLDDOG


69? Wow, time really does fly by!


SullivanSeptic;1173061 said:


> I pulled up to his house today as he was getting home and I had to get his walker out of the back of the truck for him. He's very fragile at his age. Gotta make sure his driveway is good and salted. Don't want to break a hip


Keep it good and salted. If you want drop a load in the middle. It won't be wasted!


1olddogtwo;1173096 said:


> Did ever see his lots when he's done...? He only plows the handicap parking spots!!!!!!!


Have to take care of my kind!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

*..........................*

thanks for the help with the air horns sully. Wow are they loud!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

the new boss 92;1173953 said:


> Bird im not worried just wonering, trying to get some numbers straightened out so i can finance little as possible a new truck this spring


Stop counting your chickens before they hatch!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

saw this truck for sale today...5,500 wonder why is hasn't sold

BTW it's welded to the frame and note how far the blade will come up off the ground


----------



## 1olddogtwo

whats wrong with this pic ?


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;1174592 said:


> thanks for the help with the air horns sully. Wow are they loud!


Alright ron let's have some details as I know I'm not the only one here dyin for some horns. What kind how much and how big a compressor you runnin?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1174738 said:


> Alright ron let's have some details as I know I'm not the only one here dyin for some horns. What kind how much and how big a compressor you runnin?


yea and what truck


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

metallihockey88;1174738 said:


> Alright ron let's have some details as I know I'm not the only one here dyin for some horns. What kind how much and how big a compressor you runnin?


They are a set of Big Bully Blasters. I believe they go for 200-300 when new. They have been sitting in the garage for about 5 years. My old man actually got them from my buddy for 50 bucks. So I didn't pay anything(best part)! The air compressor I think is is a 1 gallon. I will look at the box tomorrw for the correct name and more details. Can't lie Sully and another friend did the install, but it was fairly easy. And yes, sick loud.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1174753 said:


> yea and what truck


These are on the Ford. I have more in the garage that will be going on the GMC, as soon as sully want to do it!


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;1174760 said:


> These are on the Ford. I have more in the garage that will be going on the GMC, as soon as sully want to do it!


I call dibs if you find anymore layin around the garage. Don't pretend you didn't see this when it gets deleted lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1174768 said:


> I call dibs if you find anymore layin around the garage. Don't pretend you didn't see this when it gets deleted lol


y'all bad:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

metallihockey88;1174768 said:


> I call dibs if you find anymore layin around the garage. Don't pretend you didn't see this when it gets deleted lol


Thats funny! You've seen the garage. Yes its a big 3 1/2 plus car garage. Theres so much stuff in there its horrible. I found 2 strobe lights the other day. I didn't know I even had them. If I find more horns there yours. Next time your down here golfing, you'll have to pick them up. Sorry sully!


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;1174774 said:


> Thats funny! You've seen the garage. Yes its a big 3 1/2 plus car garage. Theres so much stuff in there its horrible. I found 2 strobe lights the other day. I didn't know I even had them. If I find more horns there yours. Next time your down here golfing, you'll have to pick them up. Sorry sully!


Good deal. Get some pictures up of the install when ya get a chance. Interested where ya put em


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I will tomorrow!


----------



## the new boss 92

Pushin 2 Please;1174592 said:


> thanks for the help with the air horns sully. Wow are they loud!


I see it know, you and old dogg haveing horn offs in parking across the way from each other at 3 I'm the am lol


----------



## the new boss 92

Silly nice videos, I like the one that looks like your driving through the field next to the high tension tower.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Its the only way we can get trucks into the field. Problem is its hunting season and its always fun to be driving through a field and hear some rounds being fired off.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ok then. I see that we have all been moved, is this a sign that people don't like us Chicago boys.


----------



## REAPER

More of a sign that MJD was tired of the petty BS that kept going on even after his warnings about staying on topic.


----------



## brianbrich1

Hey olddog how do you like that wideout? have any major issues with it.....I have heard no bad things..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

beside rebuilding it at the beginning every year, no problems


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1175659 said:


> Hey olddog how do you like that wideout? have any major issues with it.....I have heard no bad things..


march thru nov are its best months.....research my past post and you will see i abuse the crap out of it


----------



## brianbrich1

Well the next ? is under abuse would you recommend the wideout or a 9'2 boss v


----------



## the new boss 92

i guess this is an open thread now........ maybe we can get it moved to off topic and nothing good:laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92

SullivanSeptic;1175174 said:


> Its the only way we can get trucks into the field. Problem is its hunting season and its always fun to be driving through a field and hear some rounds being fired off.


lol ill start using 00 buck shots instead of slugs!:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

don't get me wrong.... I would buy another wideout. it's where the cutting edge attach's to the mold(sp)board the needs watching. The wings have held up great. Western could have improved this area a bit, once the gussets start bending, its all over.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

the new boss 92;1175881 said:


> lol ill start using 00 buck shots instead of slugs!:laughing:


Yeah you might want to. Those slugs really mangle the geese!


----------



## brianbrich1

trying to make sure we are not bored with the lack of snow I will start snow dance now:redbounce


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ok so I am in the shop. I have washed and buffed 6 cars and now I am doing the truck so its going to rain like hell tonight. Fanned thing looks good that's for sure. Do any of you guys know of anybody that may have a 8 foot super duty bed I am in need of one. I don't care what color as long as it is good shape no rust or dents in the bed.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No, but I need a bed off of a new body style chevy if anyone has one. 6.5 foot long.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I ask Dave to see if he can get you one


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1176015 said:


> No, but I need a bed off of a new body style chevy if anyone has one. 6.5 foot long.


got pixs ???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

i hit a pole last week too, x-mas night. i centered the truck on it....going forward of all things


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah I post some pics. I pushed the rear bumper into the fender about a foor. Huge crease in fender now


----------



## the new boss 92

That sucks guys, hate when poles apper to be moved late at night


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

SullivanSeptic;1176055 said:


> Yeah I post some pics. I pushed the rear bumper into the fender about a foor. Huge crease in fender now


just when you think they can't move.

BOOM!

You hit one


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1176055 said:


> Yeah I post some pics. I pushed the rear bumper into the fender about a foor. Huge crease in fender now


ouch, i have a V wideout now......its not really that bad but, u get the idea


----------



## WilliamOak

1olddogtwo;1176089 said:


> ouch, i have a V wideout now......its not really that bad but, u get the idea


At least it's not a W wideout (yet), but I'm sure it'll happen in due time...
If you play your cards right you could plow with the whole alphabet!


----------



## dieseld

R&R Yard Design;1175991 said:


> Ok so I am in the shop. I have washed and buffed 6 cars and now I am doing the truck so its going to rain like hell tonight. Fanned thing looks good that's for sure. Do any of you guys know of anybody that may have a 8 foot super duty bed I am in need of one. I don't care what color as long as it is good shape no rust or dents in the bed.


I have 8' white take off bed w/bumper. Brand new take off fromm 2008. Just put one on my foremans 2002 F350. Looks good with the new bumper and tailgate/bumper. Plus those tailgates are so easy to close you could do it with one finger.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Let me get some pics if you can. And how much.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*moved*

So anyone know why we got moved


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Man do we even go there.


----------



## dieseld

R&R Yard Design;1176250 said:


> Let me get some pics if you can. And how much.


It is a brand new take off. $1250.00 cash takes it. Sold 4 on CL already, 1 left. Go to local dealer to see one or give me your # and I can text a pic to you. Cant post pics on here, too difficult. Thanks.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Well my mail still su ks I havent received a check yet from two different places idid inform one no more mailing checks


----------



## SullivanSeptic

dieseld;1176350 said:


> It is a brand new take off. $1250.00 cash takes it. Sold 4 on CL already, 1 left. Go to local dealer to see one or give me your # and I can text a pic to you. Cant post pics on here, too difficult. Thanks.


You got anything for a 2008 chevy?


----------



## mikeitu7

R&R, I went to Regional Truck Equipt. today and was in the back picking up a part. They had a bed on the floor, I believe it was off a 2010. You might want to give them a call.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

3k lost in the mail cant do anything about it till monday this suxs


----------



## the new boss 92

I have never seen a wide out in v formation old dogg, get any pics yet. Silly got any pics?


----------



## AJ 502

*......................*

Hello everyone! I have been watching, reading, laughing (especially lately) for the past 2 seasons. Tons of info here and I appreciate it all!

Im just a concrete guy that runs machines in the winter snowy times.
Good Luck to All the rest of the season!!!!!!!

This thread got so screwed up off of 1 person. The going back and forth, jokes etc. All great reading.

I gotta say this. RJ. U have had 1 acount since i have been reading and did barters/trades for 2 carwashes and u still can't find checks for 2 accounts? Wow.
U r really wondering why this thread got moved?

The going back and forth and shooting the sh*t here before was all fine for about 31,000??? posts.

What do you think happened?
I have been a member of many forums and haven't ever seen someone not get the picture.

Now you all and me now have a shoot the sh*t forum also.

Actually it will be great an all inclusive thread!

I love this site! I just enjoyed reading all of your posts and have learned a ton.


----------



## dieseld

SullivanSeptic;1176495 said:


> You got anything for a 2008 chevy?


No, sorry. Wish I could help.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

AJ 502;1176547 said:


> Hello everyone! I have been watching, reading, laughing (especially lately) for the past 2 seasons. Tons of info here and I appreciate it all!
> 
> Im just a concrete guy that runs machines in the winter snowy times.
> Good Luck to All the rest of the season!!!!!!!
> 
> This thread got so screwed up off of 1 person. The going back and forth, jokes etc. All great reading.
> 
> I gotta say this. RJ. U have had 1 acount since i have been reading and did barters/trades for 2 carwashes and u still can't find checks for 2 accounts? Wow.
> U r really wondering why this thread got moved?
> 
> The going back and forth and shooting the sh*t here before was all fine for about 31,000??? posts.
> 
> What do you think happened?
> I have been a member of many forums and haven't ever seen someone not get the picture.
> 
> Now you all and me now have a shoot the sh*t forum also.
> 
> Actually it will be great an all inclusive thread!
> 
> I love this site! I just enjoyed reading all of your posts and have learned a ton.


see it like you trying to trash talk and this always starts something........things get deleted.....then we get moved but thankx for blaming me for it.......

you say you have been watching, reading, laughing (especially lately) for the past 2 seasons but your join date is dec 2010????????????


----------



## swtiih

here we go again


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

i was peaceful till this newbi came in and started it and now i am done with this


----------



## AJ 502

I felt sorry for you for a while. You seemed like you were just trying to get your posts up so you could be a senior member. That got old after a while. Its all good now. Now everyone has a sub thread to just talk.

Actually it will work out even better.
No hard feelings R.J. just enjoy this thread and may our posts go up.

This is what everyone in illinois needed. Just a thread to talk.
Talk about trucks, machines, acounts and so forth and just to talk and let it out.


----------



## AJ 502

Its all good.

I have been reading and enjoying this site for the past 2 seasons. 
(you can read this site without joining). The Whole Thing. Wow to my surprise.

I have not joined because i didn't have much to put in for weather. I just read all of the posts.


----------



## AJ 502

I have learned a ton from you all. Alot of little secrets you cant learn on your own.
Now i can network. 
I can now ask fellow Chicagoans questions i could not before because it was a thread about weather.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

But you gotta respect to be respected
Also I chose to have 2 accounts now 1 and trade the car wash I don't work for anyone but my self and I am happy making 1100.00 per event and I am done in 2hours


----------



## AJ 502

I was wondering what you were looking at and why you said note how low it is to the ground?



Reliable Snow and Ice;1174630 said:


> saw this truck for sale today...5,500 wonder why is hasn't sold
> 
> BTW it's welded to the frame and note how far the blade will come up off the ground


----------



## AJ 502

What do you have to rebuild? School me. I want to learn.



1olddogtwo;1175666 said:


> beside rebuilding it at the beginning every year, no problems


----------



## AJ 502

What is a wideout?



brianbrich1;1175659 said:


> Hey olddog how do you like that wideout? have any major issues with it.....I have heard no bad things..


----------



## AJ 502

Is a W wideout a joke(inside?)



WilliamOak;1176101 said:


> At least it's not a W wideout (yet), but I'm sure it'll happen in due time...
> If you play your cards right you could plow with the whole alphabet!


----------



## AJ 502

I mean NO Disrespect Moderator.

I have have been reading and taking in all the weather reports (plus some jokes) for the past 2 seasons. I didn't have any weather input for the thread. That is why i didn't join. Now that it is in networking . I can now ask fellow Chicagoans for advice and most can school me. Now I can just ask random questions about anything.

Moderator thank you for your patients with me.
Thanks AJ


----------



## WilliamOak

AJ 502;1176639 said:


> Is a W wideout a joke(inside?)


No sir just referring to him bashing the plow again and turning it into a W rather than just a V


----------



## AJ 502

Lol. I can see it now. Thanks.



WilliamOak;1176651 said:


> No sir just referring to him bashing the plow again and turning it into a W rather than just a V


----------



## AJ 502

I have to give all you owner / operators a ton of credit. You all take the risks with money and getting together employees.
When I'm done with 1 site I call and see what the bosses need and I'm on the way.
I can't imagine trying to schedule everyone, routes, and juggle Money.


----------



## erkoehler

I'm in Bloomingdale and the power is out. Guess I'll go to bed.....


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

it's raining like a mother out right now....man this sucks


----------



## swtiih

This would have been lots of snow.


----------



## Bartlett_2

At least the rain washed away all the crap. I can take the Christmas stuff down today...


----------



## the new boss 92

ahh what a lovevley morning, not snow nice weather....... im going to change the oils in the truck today nnd grease it up for the next storm.


----------



## Midwest Pond

my fuel pump went out today...... better today than when its snowing sideways at 3am

.


----------



## SLavik

Hello all,first post Happy new year, any info about snow in a near future ?


----------



## brianbrich1

I had my fuel pump go out a couple storms ago on one of my trucks about 1 hr before needing to get it on the road at 9 at night Of course it was a full tank so what to do next but cut a hole through the bed above it fuel pump removed and installed in under a hourThumbs Up weld hole back up and a little grinding and put the bed liner in and all good:salute:


----------



## Midwest Pond

im all good....its at the shop and they can sit on the truck for a few days....funny thing is the fuel pump was replaced before on December 31st, 2007..... i looked up the reciept on it

.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Allen did ya take it to..."the shop" up here? lol


----------



## Midwest Pond

wouldn't have made it...... limped into a local guy.......


----------



## KMBertog

Happy (early) New Year, boys! 

My neighbor started drinking at 10 this morning.... Hopefully he will be passed out in a little while so i don't have to listen to how he worked for home depot and broke his back and is going to sue for millions, :laughing:

Salt run tomorrow a.m.??? Looks like going to cool off here in a hurry.


----------



## AJ 502

The mechanic is going to get dripped on alot today. Face shield required.
Is it gonna get it done today? Or is it sitting there all weekend?
Good Luck.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

When are they saying the cold front will come thru chicagoland?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Service for Chicago, IL
Special Weather Statement as of 2:07 PM CST on December 31, 2010

...Special Weather Statement...

At 203 PM CST...National Weather Service Doppler radar indicated
strong thunderstorms along a line extending from Gardner to Herscher
to 14 miles southwest of Herscher...moving northeast at 60 mph.

Winds up to 50 mph...pea sized hail and brief heavy downpours are 
possible with these storms.

Locations impacted include...
Symerton... Manhattan... Irwin...
Herscher... Bonfield... Peotone...
Monee... Mokena... Kankakee...
Frankfort... Bradley... Bourbonnais...
University Park... Tinley Park... Steger...

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

Gusty winds may cause small branches to be blown down...and loose
objects to blow around. Seek shelter in a sturdy structure until
these storms have passed.

Lat...Lon 4173 8757 4148 8757 4115 8772 4084 8845
4106 8827 4125 8836


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

SullivanSeptic;1177418 said:


> When are they saying the cold front will come thru chicagoland?


i think tonite its suppose to drop down to 25 tonight


----------



## KJ Cramer

Thinking of converting my nighthawk lights on my western to HID. I'min the south eastern most corner of WI, I have a few accounts in the zion area, does anyone know where I could get Philips HID lighting products around the region? I'd like to view to see if the ballast will fit in the housing and whats all involved before buying and on-line I'm just not finding the dimensions I need, so I would like a store that I can walk into. Thanks for the help and if there are any tips you guys can give me feel free.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

SLavik;1177225 said:


> Hello all,first post Happy new year, any info about snow in a near future ?


Welcome to PS, SLavik.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Happy New Year guy's :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## AJ 502

*Happy new years!!!!!*

xysportHappy New Years To All!xysport

May all your wishes come true!payup

Welcome Slavik.:waving:


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Happy new year may we have all the riches we want in snow


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I sent my niece a xmas card a week befor xmas she hasn't got it yet mailed in chicago going to chicago only about 5 miles mail my inside chicago realy suxs


----------



## AJ 502

!
!
Cheers!!!!!!


----------



## AJ 502

RJ - I can knock on some doors in the New Year for You!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

2011 happy new year everyone


----------



## AJ 502

Same to you RJ and all the rest of the posters!!!!!



Lets dance!!!!!!!!


----------



## the new boss 92

ahhh going shooting sunday morning, hopefully spending some of my saved money on ammunition will help the snow come to replenish the funds again


----------



## mrplow5885

*happy new year*

happy new year everybody. fyi new law that went into effect today:
Disability Parking (SB 3309/PA 96-1125): States that 24 hours following a storm or other severe weather incident, property owners can be held responsible for any unreasonable obstruction of a parking place specifically reserved for disabled persons. Also prohibits the accumulation of debris or large objects without providing equivalent alternative parking on-site.

hope we get some snow soon so that it actually means something.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Service for Chicago, IL
Public Information Statement as of 7:10 AM CST on January 01, 2011

...A look back at the climate for the month of December 2010 for 
Chicago and Rockford...

At Chicago...the average high temperature was 29.0 degrees which is 
5.4 degrees below normal. The average low temperature was 16.0 
degrees which is 4.4 degrees below normal. The average temperature 
for the month was 22.5 degrees which is 4.9 degrees below normal. 
2.35 inches of precipitation was recorded which is 0.08 inches below 
normal. 16.2 inches of snow was recorded which is 5.4 inches above 
normal. 

A record daily maximum snowfall was set on December 4 2010 at 
Chicago when 5.1 inches of snow fell. The previous record was 4.6 
inches in 1964. 

At Rockford...the average high temperature was 27.8 degrees which 
is 4.2 degrees belowe normal. The average low temperature was 13.0 
degrees which is 3.9 degrees below normal. The average temperature 
for the month was 20.4 degrees which is 4.0 degrees below normal. 
1.73 inches of precipitation was recorded which is 0.33 inches below 
normal. 19.2 inches of snow was recorded which is 8.4 inches above 
normal.

A record daily maximum snowfall was set on December 4 2010 at 
Rockford when 5.7 inches of snow fell. The previous record was 3.1 
inches in 1964.


----------



## SLavik

SullivanSeptic;1177805 said:


> Welcome to PS, SLavik.


Thanks Sulivan


----------



## SLavik

thanks AJ 
happy New Year to all ,


----------



## swtiih

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1177851 said:


> I sent my niece a xmas card a week befor xmas she hasn't got it yet mailed in chicago going to chicago only about 5 miles mail my inside chicago realy suxs


maybe the mail carrier has all the mail piled up in their closet undelivered


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I don't know but I am getting tired of this ******** mail service We have


----------



## SLavik

Did you put a stamp on it???


----------



## KMBertog

Pay day from the last two pushes is on Wednesday 

Happy New Year to me!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

SLavik;1178492 said:


> Did you put a stamp on it???


Ha ha ha the mail is to me not from me


----------



## DIRISHMAN

hey just wanted to HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL and may the fat lady start singing for snow
 cheers and a round of TULLEY MORE DEW FOR EVERYONE ON ME


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

SullivanSeptic;1177418 said:


> When are they saying the cold front will come thru chicagoland?


its freaking cold now!


----------



## swtiih

To bad it wasn't this cold the last 2 days


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

All good things come after a flash warm up


Service for Chicago, IL
NWS Forecast as of 6:06 PM CST on January 1, 2011

Rest of Tonight
Partly cloudy. Slight chance of light snow showers in the evening...then a few flurries after midnight. Lows 10 to 14. West winds 10 to 20 mph. Gusts up to 35 mph until early morning. Chance of measurable precipitation 20 percent. 
Sunday
Partly cloudy. Highs in the mid 20s. Southwest winds 10 to 15 mph. 
Sunday Night
Partly cloudy. A few flurries. Lows 15 to 19... except in the lower 20s downtown. Southwest winds 10 to 15 mph. 
Monday
Partly sunny. Highs in the lower 30s. Southwest winds 10 to 15 mph. 
Monday Night
Mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of light snow. Lows in the lower 20s. West winds 10 to 15 mph. 
Tuesday
Partly cloudy. Highs in the mid 20s. 
Tuesday Night
Partly cloudy. Lows 11 to 15. 
Wednesday
Partly sunny with a 20 percent chance of snow showers. Highs around 30. 
Wednesday Night and Thursday
Mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of snow showers. Lows in the lower 20s. Highs in the upper 20s. 
Thursday Night
Mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of snow showers. Lows 11 to 15. 
Friday through Saturday
Mostly cloudy. Highs in the lower 20s. Lows 9 to 13 above. 

Detailed Conditions and Forecast


----------



## AJ 502

With that forecast RJ we need to hit some fire hydrants with our equipment and get some ice for salting. *(make sure you lift, not push the hydrants. If you lift the safety will gush, push it will close).*


----------



## KMBertog

AJ 502;1178940 said:


> With that forecast RJ we need to hit some fire hydrants with our equipment and get some ice for salting. *(make sure you lift, not push the hydrants. If you lift the safety will gush, push it will close).*


My dad has a picture lying around somewhere after he took out a hydrant while plowing one time.... I am pretty sure that was the last time we let him plow :laughing:


----------



## Midwest Pond

RJS..... isnt there a mail forum you can complain on?

seriously?..... two weeks of this?





there!!!! i'll be the one to say it
.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Service for Chicago, IL
NWS Forecast as of 3:46 am CST on January 2, 2011

Today
Mostly sunny. Highs in the mid 20s. Lowest wind chill readings zero to 5 below zero in the morning. Southwest winds 10 to 15 mph. 
Tonight
Partly cloudy. A few flurries after midnight. Lows 15 to 19...except in the lower 20s downtown. Southwest winds 10 to 15 mph. 
Monday
Partly sunny. Highs in the lower 30s. Southwest winds around 10 mph. 
Monday Night
Mostly cloudy with a 30 percent chance of light snow. Lows around 20. West winds around 10 mph. 
Tuesday
Partly cloudy. Highs in the mid 20s. West winds 10 to 15 mph. 
Tuesday Night
Partly cloudy. Lows 15 to 19. 
Wednesday
Partly sunny with a 20 percent chance of light snow. Highs in the lower 30s. 
Wednesday Night
Mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of light snow. Lows in the lower 20s. 
Thursday
Mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of light snow. Highs in the mid 20s. 
Thursday Night
Mostly cloudy with a 30 percent chance of light snow. Lows 5 to 9 above. 
Friday
Mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of light snow. Highs 11 to 15. 
Friday Night and Saturday
Partly cloudy. Lows 6 to 10 above. Highs in the lower 20s.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Midwest Pond;1179125 said:


> RJS..... isnt there a mail forum you can complain on?
> 
> seriously?..... two weeks of this?
> 
> there!!!! i'll be the one to say it
> .


i am not complaining just stating the facts. when the mail comes monday i will give you an update so no need to worry about it but thanks for carring


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Midwest Pond;1179125 said:


> RJS..... isnt there a mail forum you can complain on?
> 
> seriously?..... two weeks of this?
> 
> there!!!! i'll be the one to say it
> .


And said it so well!:laughing:


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Pushin 2 Please;1179228 said:


> And said it so well!:laughing:


You guys must wanna start something or want me to continue about the mail then why keep replying about it...


----------



## stroker79

Thanks for highlighting the 20% chance of flurries in red. I have a hard time reading in black!

RJ the point is, no one cares about your mail issues. If you want your check then you need to do something about it and giving a bunch of updates to people who don't even care will not get you any where.


----------



## brianbrich1

:laughing:Now it is starting to sound like little school girls in here So the man wanted to vent some anger:realmad: big deal dosent take multiple post to beat the dead horse.... So can we just move on to more important things and start doing the snow dance :redbounce since by now like me we have all repairs made and all equipment serviced and are really tired of reorganizing the shop again and again and ready to just go work and make some money. By the way everyone Happy new years Semper Fi


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1179388 said:


> no need to update.... no one else here updates us on the status of their pay. Should I post the status of each of my customers? Everyday? Does anyone care? No! and they shouldn't, we are all in the same boat. We wait for weather, we work, we get payed when our customers decide to pay us, and we wait again.
> 
> :bluebounc:yow!::bluebounc


sorry guys, i get paid like clock work..two weeks after the last friday of the week i turn in my invoice....that Saturday i will have a check,


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Yea I was unable to do anything to my truck due to the mail that's why I said somethings about my mail service


----------



## AJ 502

Man its still cold outside!

I love reading this thread. :laughing:

1Olddogtwo - Have you opened that envelope yet? lol.


----------



## brianbrich1

Hey olddog I assume you like artic....I heard about 5 years ago they wouldnt use you if your equipment is over 5 years old...only hear say......any truth?


----------



## mikeitu7

RJS just go and pick up your check. Tell him to cancell the other check if you really need the money. If I were you, I would even pay the $29 to cancell the check and pick it up myself.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

yeah this **** is funny.... well I got paid my guy called me and said come pick it up..BOOM deposited it 20 min's later.... have to love atm deposits... and that was on 12/30


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

i will monday asking for new check and request no more mailing checks will pick em up


----------



## SLavik

Happy New Year , 

I was out drinking last night till 4am, (EXCESSIVELY) and I still get that you all have enough of this soap opera, but that is just me. lost cause, trust me


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

brianbrich1;1179541 said:


> Hey olddog I assume you like artic....I heard about 5 years ago they wouldnt use you if your equipment is over 5 years old...only hear say......any truth?


yeah I heard the same but then a friend told me the last storm we had he saw an arctic truck on a tow truck.... guess it doesnt matter if there trucks are old...


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

and I'm still PISSED that the thread I started got moved because of all the nonsense that has been going on... but hey the other thread is right behind it......


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

what else are we suppose to talk about when there is no snow?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

stroker79;1179303 said:


> Thanks for highlighting the 20% chance of flurries in red. I have a hard time reading in black!
> 
> RJ the point is, no one cares about your mail issues. If you want your check then you need to do something about it and giving a bunch of updates to people who don't even care will not get you any where.


Wait I'm color blind.... no just kidding.....


----------



## swtiih

time to go watch the bears game


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1179788 said:


> what else are we suppose to talk about when there is no snow?


maybe that some one saw your mail man giving his route mail to the bums to burn in there barrels to keep warm.... cause it sure is cold out side

I think we should talk about this for hummm maybe for 3 day's


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Service for Chicago, IL
NWS Forecast as of 2:58 PM CST on January 2, 2011

Tonight
Mostly clear. Lows 13 to 17...except around 20 downtown. Southwest winds 10 to 15 mph. 
Monday
Partly sunny. Highs in the lower 30s. Southwest winds 10 to 15 mph. 
Monday Night
Mostly cloudy. A 20 percent chance of snow showers in the evening. Lows around 20. West winds around 10 mph. 
Tuesday
Mostly sunny. Highs in the upper 20s. West winds 10 to 15 mph. 
Tuesday Night
Clear. Lows 11 to 15...except 15 to 19 downtown. West winds 10 to 15 mph. 
Wednesday
Mostly sunny in the morning then becoming mostly cloudy. Highs in the lower 30s. 
Wednesday Night
Mostly cloudy. Lows in the lower 20s. 
Thursday
Mostly cloudy. Highs around 30. 
Thursday Night and Friday
Mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of snow or snow showers. Lows 16 to 20. Highs in the lower 20s. 
Friday Night
Mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of snow showers. Lows 8 to 12 above. 
Saturday and Saturday Night
Partly cloudy. Highs 17 to 21. Lows 10 to 14. 
Sunday
Partly sunny. Highs in the mid 20s.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ah this thread is no longer a weather thread.... you have ruined this thread for that...

no more post's of weather in this thread... this has now become a networking thread


----------



## Mike_PS

ok guys, enough is enough...some involved in this thread need to either utilize the "ignore" feature if you do not wish to see/respond to certain members or just not respond to them

this thread does not need to keep being "taken over" or taken off course just to re-hash posts/comments that someone has made

thanks, I would appreciate it


----------



## AJ 502

Ok. Thank You. 
AJ


----------



## AJ 502

Michael, can we start a Northern Illinois / Illinois thread in off topic?
Just to shoot the Illinois stuff & I guess just to have fun without harming anyone?? Just to talk and let stuff out if need be? 
Just to Bullsh*t? Thumbs Up

Thanks in advance.
AJ


----------



## brianbrich1

Just leave the thread in networking...we all seem to be from the south or west side and eventually when it snows again there we be better things to talk about......


----------



## the new boss 92

Come spring time, does any one have a spare undercarrige laying around for a boss rt3 for a 2000-2002 classic body style chevy they would either wanna trade or sell. i have my mount off my truck ill trade that has 4 seasons on it in aprail this year, still looks new.


----------



## Mark13

the new boss 92;1181060 said:


> in the spring time does any one have a spare undercarrige laying around for a boss rt3 for a 2000-2002 classic body style chevy they would either wanna trade or sell. i have my mount off my truck ill trade that has 4 seasons on it in aprail this year, still looks new.


If your getting a 2500 or 3500 that looks like your current truck your mount will fit.
If it's the nbs truck it won't. I'm confused what your asking.


----------



## the new boss 92

im buying the body style truck befoer yours mark. im looking to trade or sell my undercarrice in spring and im throwing it out there now incase some one is selling or buying new. or is going to need a mount come spring. ill repost it in the spring but i couldnt hurt to throw it our there early to try and line something up.... i wanna get a body style newer i really like thoughs, and i really want a true 4 door aswell so im keeping an eye out now, and i would hate to buy another new mount kinda pricey!

i edited it trying to make it more clear of what im askign here, sorry for the confusion!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Any weather updates


----------



## AJ 502

It is cold here!

I can't believe it's not snowing or icing!

*The run - offs off the piles are draining and making speed bumps in the lots!*


----------



## the new boss 92

aj thoughs are for people that like to speed trough the lot while your plowing, slows them down or can put them into a snow bank were you will late plow them into if they dont move.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I posted a funny link in the off topic discussion if anyone is interested. Pretty funny youtube clip. Especially if your Irish!

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=115072


----------



## AJ 502

the new boss 92;1182206 said:


> aj thoughs are for people that like to speed trough the lot while your plowing, slows them down or can put them into a snow bank were you will late plow them into if they dont move.


LOL. :laughing:


----------



## affekonig

Hey AJ, where in the Lisle/Naperville area are you? We must be at least kinda close. I'm near 53 and Maple. Just curious.


----------



## AJ 502

Near Naperville rd. and Maple.
How you doing neighbor. lol.

I'll let you know if you have any weather changes coming your way. lol.


----------



## affekonig

IHa! I'd appreciate the updates! 

I actually grew up in and lived in three houses in Steeple Run. Crazy.


----------



## KMBertog

Looks like measurable snow Thursday into Friday. Time for the snow dance! :bluebounc


----------



## swtiih

bring it on


----------



## 1olddogtwo

monday tuesday looks better:redbouncepurplebou


----------



## KMBertog

1olddogtwo;1182671 said:


> monday tuesday looks better:redbouncepurplebou


I will take anytime we can do the snowdance, no matter what day of week!


----------



## AJ 502

http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2011/01/04/it-was-a-cold-and-snowy-december/


----------



## the new boss 92

Come on snow snow snow snow snow snow


----------



## mikeitu7

Free car wash at Fullers @ 15610 s Harlem. Free until thursday, car wash with the works & vacum
just get there early because it gets full. It just opened so they are doing this as a promotion


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Well be there with all the trucks. You think I can go through with a vbox


----------



## mikeitu7

Thats what I said to bad that we can not go in with the plow & spreaders. Its actually pretty good, car wash with armor all , body gloss, dry, and vacum for the low price of free. Lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

What about a truck, trailer and skid steer? Its will fit through the automatic wash, right? Oh yeah, the pumper truck needs a good cleaning too. I need to make sure they get the frozen turds out of all the door jams!


----------



## mikeitu7

The turn might be a little tight but the ground is frozen. We don't have to worry about the new landscape getting damaged.


----------



## the new boss 92

there is a car wash by me and i asked about bring my plow in and they said instead of 9.99 it would be 12.99 to wash the plow and truck. i also know people there and i get my windows inside and out done for free. I'm starting to know way to many people. when i get around to going out on my own im going to have fleet of truck going through there and they will like there new pay costomer!


----------



## the new boss 92

KMBertog;1182533 said:


> Looks like measurable snow Thursday into Friday. Time for the snow dance! :bluebounc


You guys have some very nice pictures on facebook, i just looked through them all!


----------



## brianbrich1

Ive noticed the less I watch the weather the faster the storms creep up on me


----------



## the new boss 92

brianbrich, i have stopped paying so much attention to. i know ones going to creep and bite me in the ass soon lol


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

nothing in the forcast my guess between the 12-18th big storm


----------



## brianbrich1

Just when you think you are safe for a few days and want to start a project is when it will sneak up and bite you


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well I'm going out and doing an install of a septic system tomorrow. So it can sneak up at any time please!


----------



## KJ Cramer

This BLOWS, I can't find any pushable snow in anyones forecast! WTF! maybe the snow dance will help :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc maybe...


----------



## swtiih

This is typical for winter around here. We get busy periods of snow , then a thaw, then cold and then we get hit again. Rest up something will come soon.


----------



## Midwest Pond

I've said it before.... this is the dead of winter

John Dee has nothing for us through the 13th

.


----------



## brianbrich1

Just remember this time of no snow to play with our machines in..... when your out on monday and then suddenly realize its wed get a little sleep and here comes more snow and boom...there went a whole week......I always say dont ever ask for a break or just a couple days of no snow cause it seems to take a long time to come back..


----------



## brianbrich1

maybe ill start work on a trailer tommorow and it will snow...


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Snowing realy good here


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ptllandscapeIL;1184126 said:


> nothing in the forcast my guess between the 12-18th big storm


i dont know about big but maybe something


----------



## Midwest Pond

those maps are for 8-9 days out..... i cant pin any hopes on 8-9 days out..... not he way this year has gone...... I remember not going to sleep during a blizzard warning.... and got nothing

.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Wow what a tease took a nap and woke expecting some good snow but nothing at all


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mr. Pond'

I argee with you 100%...just backing up something i had said yesterday....i usually texted my thoughts out a week to a few people as a heads up I'm fairly close at calling most storms out...this year has been has been something else, it's like there is a wedge in Iowa sending the storms north or south. 

I plow for fun, not some much for money and i don't like getting people pump up either. The board has been rather negative lately and rightly so, just trying remain positive that's all. A good portion of my yearly earning depends on bad weather arcoss the USA....Hell Tom just talk about next weekend...just mention it and i hate when its 3-4 days out and they ( all weather people) hype it and just forget 2 days later what they had about said when its a bust.

im sorry, I have a hangover and my dog will not stop chewing on sleeve while im typing this.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1185638 said:


> Mr. Pond'
> 
> I argee with you 100%...just backing up something i had said yesterday....i usually texted my thoughts out a week to a few people as a heads up I'm fairly close at calling most storms out...this year has been has been something else, it's like there is a wedge in Iowa sending the storms north or south.
> 
> I plow for fun, not some much for money and i don't like getting people pump up either. The board has been rather negative lately and rightly so, just trying remain positive that's all. A good portion of my yearly earning depends on bad weather arcoss the USA....Hell Tom just talk about next weekend...just mention it and i hate when its 3-4 days out and they ( all weather people) hype it and just forget 2 days later what they had about said when its a bust.
> 
> im sorry, I have a hangover and my dog will not stop chewing on sleeve while im typing this.


Since that pup is so beautiful, you have to just kind of go with it!


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1185638 said:


> im sorry, I have a hangover and my dog will not stop chewing on sleeve while im typing this.


:laughing:

He's probably trying to tell you something. You fed him right?


----------



## dfdsuperduty

well we got between a 1/4-1/2" today that just kind of caught us off guard over here in nw indiana


----------



## DIRISHMAN

yes I would agree OLDDOGG does plow for fun,exspecialy someone whom would put that many horns under his truck and scare the heck out of unsupecting customers at the local WMART.LMAO :laughing:

JUST one question who is DRIVING THE TRUCK AND WHO IS BLOW THE HORN 
( OLDDOGG---OR HIS DOG ) LOL:laughing:


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Well at least my truck gets hand washed everyday due to carwash makes a lot of ice


----------



## KMBertog

the new boss 92;1183475 said:


> You guys have some very nice pictures on facebook, i just looked through them all!


Thanks NewBoss! Did you look at just the snow photos or the landscape ones as well?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;1185899 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> You fed him right?


damn dog lives better then me....but she a good dog and thats good with me


----------



## KMBertog

1olddogtwo;1187252 said:


> damn dog lives better then me....but she a good dog and thats good with me


+1 on the dog living better than us.... our dog has a flipping "wheat free" diet and takes medicine for "allergies".... yet i sneeze like a mo fo when around him, lol! i want the allergy medicine he's on!


----------



## WilliamOak

My dog gets an omlette every Sunday. I don't even get that lol.


----------



## Midwest Pond

I flew my kids helicopter for 5 straight minutes today and made through 4 rooms........

any snow in the forecast? 

.


----------



## KMBertog

another salt run in the books payup


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Midwest Pond;1187481 said:


> I flew my kids helicopter for 5 straight minutes today and made through 4 rooms........
> 
> any snow in the forecast?
> 
> .


By the end of winter you will be a licensed pilot


----------



## the new boss 92

KMBertog;1187239 said:


> Thanks NewBoss! Did you look at just the snow photos or the landscape ones as well?


i looked threw them all, very nice and professional work along with the fleet of trucks and skiders!


PabstBlueRibbon;1187797 said:


> By the end of winter you will be a licensed pilot


:laughing:


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Does anyone have anything on IL cracking down on plates? I want an article to read. My plates are up and If they are gonna be douches I want to reclass my Eagle Plates to D plates.


----------



## Mark13

PabstBlueRibbon;1187893 said:


> Does anyone have anything on IL cracking down on plates? I want an article to read. My plates are up and If they are gonna be douches I want to reclass my Eagle Plates to D plates.


I've never heard of a problem with getting stopped for the wrong plates. But I just got my letter in the mail yesterday about my plates and was thinking of going to D and getting rid of my FireFighter plates. I'm not sure how much more per year D plates would cost me though with the 2 inspections.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Your probably not going to find many articles on the subject but I know they are trying to crack down. The DMV has been catching a lot of people at the time of sticker renewal. You can get pulled over for not having a D plate but I don't think many officers would do it. You are over weight for the plates with a B plate or specialty plate like fire fighters plate. 

A saftey sticker is about $25 every six months. D plates are $158. Fire Fighter plates are $123. So not that much more to be legal.


----------



## nevrnf

As far as plates. If you are not plated to cover your GVWR on the door you are illegal in IL. This came straight from the State Police Post in Elgin and from the DMV next door. This could also put you in a overweight situation and an impound for no safety. Weather the cops choose to enforce it is another story. Right cop at the wrong time could be costly to you bank account.


----------



## WilliamOak

So Tony- if I get pulled over with my 2500hd which has a what, 9200 gvwr (not quite that much I don't think but it's over 8k obviously), and am sporting B plates I get screwed even though I am not exceeding either of those ratings? That's my interpretation of it, hope I'm wrong lol.


----------



## nevrnf

Yes. By the states definition it should be plated with a D and a safety sticker. By the law you are overweight on the plate even empty.


----------



## swtiih

nevrnf;1189082 said:


> Yes. By the states definition it should be plated with a D and a safety sticker. By the law you are overweight on the plate even empty.


Tony, for informational purposes do you know what the state code # is that clearifies what you are saying.
Also my understanding is when you put D plates on you are suppose to drive 55 and not the 65 mph


----------



## dieseld

swtiih;1189174 said:


> Tony, for informational purposes do you know what the state code # is that clearifies what you are saying.
> Also my understanding is when you put D plates on you are suppose to drive 55 and not the 65 mph


Also, if you go to Ohare you are not supposed to be in the left(hammer) lane either. But I think you can use it to pass only and swith back to right lanes. I am probably wrong though, as I do not follow rules well.


----------



## nevrnf

i don't have a statute # but i did a lot of research this summer after being arrested and having my lifted truck impounded for illegal bumper and frame height. The plate info came straight from the state police officer who stopped me and from the state police post in Elgin. I also questioned the head guy at the DMV in Elgin and got the same response as to the required plate being equal to or greater than the listed GVWR on the vehicle ID tag. This goes for trailers also.

As far as the 55 if it is posted trucks over 10 K then yes you are to keep at 55.


----------



## swtiih

dieseld;1189219 said:


> Also, if you go to Ohare you are not supposed to be in the left(hammer) lane either. But I think you can use it to pass only and swith back to right lanes. I am probably wrong though, as I do not follow rules well.


When the signs say "trucks use right lanes" that is also for D plates


----------



## R&R Yard Design

And no express lanes on the highway either.


----------



## swtiih

nevrnf;1189250 said:


> i don't have a statute # but i did a lot of research this summer after being arrested and having my lifted truck impounded for illegal bumper and frame height. The plate info came straight from the state police officer who stopped me and from the state police post in Elgin. I also questioned the head guy at the DMV in Elgin and got the same response as to the required plate being equal to or greater than the listed GVWR on the vehicle ID tag. This goes for trailers also.
> 
> As far as the 55 if it is posted trucks over 10 K then yes you are to keep at 55.


It has been a while since I reviewed this and I searched and refreshed my memory. Illinois code.
625 ILCS 5/1-146


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ok anyone with a CDL knows you CAN NOT PASS IN THE HAMMER LANE AT ALL. 
ALL trucks are required to stay in right two lanes and only pass in the second lane over from right side shoulder this also pertains to a D PLATE .Also I freindley reminder If you have a IL D plate you can not go on BLVDs Not even to turn around you get caught 500.00 ticket providing the cop is descent. All local law enfforcement towns now have truck inspection unit.just for this matter Tinley Park has 3 units for all truck related possible tickets. 2 Black ford escapes and one ford expedition.

Summit has 2 both Expiditions
Bedford Park has 4 3 expiditions and Un Marked suburban
Bridgeveiw has 4 units all 2 denahlis and 2 expedition
Chicago Rige has 2 units 1Suburban and tahoe
Burank has 2 1 Dodge Dakato and 1 Ford expidition
Oak Lawn has 3 all suburbans
Crestwood has 2
Midlothian Has 2 
Oak Forest has 1 suburban black /unmarked 
Worth has 2 suburbans
Palos heights has 2 ford explores
most of these places have all unmarked just for your veiwing/unveiwing pleasure.
By having a D plate and a Safety Sticker You are required to submit to all lighting and load requirements and well as have dot physical card and road triangles.just like a regular CDL driver


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Mark13;1187922 said:


> I've never heard of a problem with getting stopped for the wrong plates. But I just got my letter in the mail yesterday about my plates and was thinking of going to D and getting rid of my FireFighter plates. I'm not sure how much more per year D plates would cost me though with the 2 inspections.


Its my understanding you can take the plates you have and reclass them. Eagle plates are only for cars but I paid and extra $23 to make them B plates. I know by the time I put my transfer tank in and my truck being a 350, I will be over the B plate rating.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm not positive but I don't think you can have a transfer tank in a b plated truck. Also, if you have business lettering on the truck, they tend to look for the d plate and safety sticker. Its worth it to me to be plated right. Its a little more money but so is the right insurance. You just gotta do it


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

SullivanSeptic;1189585 said:


> I'm not positive but I don't think you can have a transfer tank in a b plated truck. Also, if you have business lettering on the truck, they tend to look for the d plate and safety sticker. Its worth it to me to be plated right. Its a little more money but so is the right insurance. You just gotta do it


I know plenty of guys with transfer tanks with B plates. If I run lettering it's magnetic and only on in a storm. I would feel safer with the D's so I can get hassled.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

i run a B plate with 200 gals of diesel....don't mean its right cause i know it's wrong on so many levels...our fuel trailer carrys 500 and thats way wrong...


----------



## 84deisel

Why does having a b plate make it illegal to have a transfer tank ? As long as you do not exceed the plate weight limit or your axle weight limits , it doesn't matter what you have in the back.We have 2 pickups with b plates and fuel tanks and no problems as well as a whole fleet of pickups that are lettered and run b plates.


----------



## swtiih

DIRISHMAN;1189475 said:


> ok anyone with a CDL knows you CAN NOT PASS IN THE HAMMER LANE AT ALL.
> ALL trucks are required to stay in right two lanes and only pass in the second lane over from right side shoulder this also pertains to a D PLATE .Also I freindley reminder If you have a IL D plate you can not go on BLVDs Not even to turn around you get caught 500.00 ticket providing the cop is descent. All local law enfforcement towns now have truck inspection unit.just for this matter Tinley Park has 3 units for all truck related possible tickets. 2 Black ford escapes and one ford expedition.
> 
> Summit has 2 both Expiditions
> Bedford Park has 4 3 expiditions and Un Marked suburban
> Bridgeveiw has 4 units all 2 denahlis and 2 expedition
> Chicago Rige has 2 units 1Suburban and tahoe
> Burank has 2 1 Dodge Dakato and 1 Ford expidition
> Oak Lawn has 3 all suburbans
> Crestwood has 2
> Midlothian Has 2
> Oak Forest has 1 suburban black /unmarked
> Worth has 2 suburbans
> Palos heights has 2 ford explores
> most of these places have all unmarked just for your veiwing/unveiwing pleasure.
> By having a D plate and a Safety Sticker You are required to submit to all lighting and load requirements and well as have dot physical card and road triangles.just like a regular CDL driver


Can't be on a BLVD. with B plates either


----------



## erkoehler

My head hurts from all the regulations.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

yes SWTIIH you are correct also a B Plate as well on BLVD my fault. OK I used work for a fuel company and if my memory is right I think no matter what plate you have B -D on a pick up truck chevey 2500/3500 ford F250/350/450 ect. It is actually illegal to have a slip tank /transfertank on any vehical unless it is specifaclly designed for trans port of fuel meaning a tank truck/tanker.I will find out from a freind of mine from the secratary of state ICC police and post further information :salute: one mor thing to consider you could be liable to get a class B non CDL If you have get a D plate And saftey sticker. A Class B non CDL is for 10.001lb and if this the case you will be required to have a medical card to show you are of able body,mind to operate this vehical per the state of ILL cdl book


----------



## 84deisel

First of all , there is no class B non cdl. The license classes are-class D, C, and the cdl licenses are A & B .hazard material placards are required if over 1001 lbs of class 3 material, ie gas, diesel,kerosene. No special plates or truck or license is needed for under 119 gallons in a portable or transfer tank.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

hello 84deisel youre answer is correct except I wilL say there is a CLASS B NON CDL I had one 14 yrs ago. It was Mandated from the city in which I worked for as a firefighter/meds.It was maditory we Get this for the use of driving of fire equiptment and any town/municipality can require this type/. It also does not just stop there it is used in a varity of different ways for other thing other than fire dept. I will Find out from My ICC freind of ILL STATE POLICE and post more on this as well another person I know in the ILL DMV.Thumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

also If you carry this type of tank on the back of your pick up of more than 125 gal in this tank would by law require you to have those placards being that water is /8.6 per gallon would equal /1075lbs and deisel would weigh alittle bit less but not by much.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey 84 Deisel just to let you know not tryin to get into a pi$$$in match just goin with what I know from myself as well as my ICC freind and DMV guy. Thanks I have a class A CDL with Haz/and Tanker and work for IDOT HWY DEPT


----------



## 84deisel

Illinois dl classifications 
class A : Any combination of motor vehicles with a gcwr of 26,001 lbs or more , providing that the vehicle being towed is in excess of 10,000 lbs. Does not include motorcycles or motor driven cycles.(CDL is generally required) 
class B: Any single motor vehicle with a gvwr of 26,001 or more ,or any such vehicle towing another not in excess of 10,000 lbs.Does not include motorcycles or motor driven cycles.(CDL is generally required)
class C: any motor vehicle with a gvwr of more than 16,000 lbs but less than 26,001 lbs or any such vehicle towing another with a gvwr of 10,000 lbs or less or any such vehicle designed to carry 16 or more passengers including driver or hazardous materials that require placarding. Does not include motorcycles or motor driven cycles.
class D:Any motor vehicle with a gvwr of 16,000 lbs or less, except those vehicles requiring a class A,B,C,L, or M license.
class L: Any motor driven cycle with less than 150cc displacement.
class M: Any motorcycles or motor driven cycle.


----------



## 84deisel

No arguments here just clarify the facts .I have a class A cdl and am the company dot inspector.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*dont get your pantys in a bunch*

well i think everyone is worried about this whole thing i drove straight trucks all over chicago, cicero to elk grove village for 20 years law enforcement has always had scales in there trunks..cicero is known to have them out if you know where they are avoid them. you might not have anything to hide but they are a time waster. and there are vans, trucks suvs that say trucking enforcement....if you look like your over or how you act will determined if you get pulled over.....

on a side note firefights and farmers are not required to have a cdl


----------



## Innovative Snow

DIRISHMAN;1190174 said:


> hello 84deisel youre answer is correct except I wilL say there is a CLASS B NON CDL I had one 14 yrs ago. It was Mandated from the city in which I worked for as a firefighter/meds.It was maditory we Get this for the use of driving of fire equiptment and any town/municipality can require this type/. It also does not just stop there it is used in a varity of different ways for other thing other than fire dept. I will Find out from My ICC freind of ILL STATE POLICE and post more on this as well another person I know in the ILL DMV.Thumbs Up


Being a Firefighter myself There is a non CDL class B available only to Firefighter, Municipal and government employees. Any civilian Class B license is a CDL. Any slid in or drop in fuel tank 119 gallons or less does not need to be placarded, special licensed or hazmat DL.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

HEY 84 DEISEL THANKS and THANK YOU INNOVATIVE SNOW Thumbs Up 

HEY 84 do you live down there ? I used live in Sheridan and go to the corn festival every year.
Do they still have that???


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

84deisel;1190141 said:


> First of all , there is no class B non cdl. The license classes are-class D, C, and the cdl licenses are A & B .hazard material placards are required if over 1001 lbs of class 3 material, ie gas, diesel,kerosene. No special plates or truck or license is needed for under 119 gallons in a portable or transfer tank.


119 Gallons for diesel since it is a non combustible just a flammable.

I believe you need Placards for more than 8 gallons of gas since it is a combustible.


----------



## KMBertog

hey newboss thanks for the props on our facebook page! if you want to see more, check out our website if you haven't already. www.bertoglandscape.com


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

i am in trouble does anyone have a city of chicago business license?

how long did take you to get it?


----------



## brianbrich1

City of chicago takes as long as they want......we applied for one and took over a year.......i guess you got to grease some bodies pocket if you want it sooner or at all


----------



## mikeitu7

Hey RJS, is the guy that does not want to pay you asking for the business lic.? Or is it for a new contract?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

mikeitu7;1192289 said:


> Hey RJS, is the guy that does not want to pay you asking for the business lic.? Or is it for a new contract?


that didnt want to pay....they gave me 7 buisness day's to get it 
on day 1 friday i got
the llc, fein # and city license filled under review......
on day 2.day monday got a call from customer to fax over my progress
on day 3 today got the call services are no longer need??????????
what a waist of $1000.00 and time

what i think they couldnt fire me for lack of service only had i account so i took good care of it they wantgrade 2 rock salt i gave them majic salt at the same price.....

they wanted someones friend or family member or a low baller cut me again??????????? i asked why they said no buisness license

now i am out of work


----------



## Midwest Pond

last two plows have both been on Garbage day..... I hate having to move garbage cans to plow driveways

there...... I'm done, had to get that out there
.


----------



## KMBertog

Midwest Pond;1193310 said:


> last two plows have both been on Garbage day..... I hate having to move garbage cans to plow driveways
> 
> there...... I'm done, had to get that out there
> .


completely agree 100%. Had to move 2 of them myself last night.


----------



## the new boss 92

Midwest Pond;1193310 said:


> last two plows have both been on Garbage day..... I hate having to move garbage cans to plow driveways
> 
> there...... I'm done, had to get that out there
> .


last night at one hoa i think i knocked about 5 over before i told meself to get my head out of my ass:realmad::crying:Thumbs Up


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

okay i think no needs help this winter any more so could i get some advice from yous since almost everyone in here is from or around chicago


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Rj call me if you want.


----------



## AJ 502

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1193749 said:


> okay i think no needs help this winter any more so could i get some advice from yous since almost everyone in here is from or around chicago


Make some business cards (at home printer or print shop).

First time snow comes back. Head to Chicago Ridge mall. There are 3 different contractors down that whole strip. Drive down 95th and stop to talk to every contractor.

Google all Menards, Home Depot, Lowes, Dominicks, Jewels addresses and hit them all.
Hit Ford City Mall on the way back.

We poured *1,000,000 *Square Feet of Paving at Fed Ex. Find out whos doing them. Hit all the carriers around there also.

Thats what I would do if I were you.

*Lastly. Do not tell them you are a member of this site. If they come and read your posts. They may not like them.*


----------



## AJ 502

Oh Yea RJ.
Id get rid of the post that says you have had *4 back surgeries and have arthritis and it hurts.* Someone sees that, even for shoveling, they might not tell you to your face thats why they wont hire you. 
They or someone might consider you a liability.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

R&R Yard Design;1193961 said:


> Rj call me if you want.


pm me your # or give me a call 773-798-0350


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

AJ 502;1194249 said:


> Oh Yea RJ.
> Id get rid of the post that says you have had *4 back surgeries and have arthritis and it hurts.* Someone sees that, even for shoveling, they might not tell you to your face thats why they wont hire you.
> They or someone might consider you a liability.


If I could I would but that's why I started my own LLC and carry my own glb insurance and would be a sub contractor job also I have my own shoveler


----------



## zman9119

AJ 502;1194236 said:


> We poured *1,000,000 *Square Feet of Paving at Fed Ex. Find out whos doing them. Hit all the carriers around there also.
> 
> 
> 
> Which FedEx down there? Seymour\75?
Click to expand...


----------



## swtiih

Midwest Pond;1193310 said:


> last two plows have both been on Garbage day..... I hate having to move garbage cans to plow driveways
> 
> there...... I'm done, had to get that out there
> .


My wife moved them out of the way before I got home yesterday. Bless her


----------



## AJ 502

zman9119;1194283 said:


> AJ 502;1194236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We poured *1,000,000 *Square Feet of Paving at Fed Ex. Find out whos doing them. Hit all the carriers around there also.
> 
> 
> 
> Which FedEx down there? Seymour\75?
> 
> 
> 
> 6951 West 75th Street, Bedford Park
> 
> Right off of 79th & Harlem. Now its been all torn down and completely new. 4 phases.
> Tons of carriers over there.
> 
> Opposite the bridge across from Prairie there is alot of warehouses also.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

AJ 502;1194317 said:


> zman9119;1194283 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AJ 502;1194236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We poured *1,000,000 *Square Feet of Paving at Fed Ex. Find out whos doing them. Hit all the carriers around there also.
> 
> 6951 West 75th Street, Bedford Park
> 
> Right off of 79th & Harlem. Now its been all torn down and completely new. 4 phases.
> Tons of carriers over there.
> 
> Opposite the bridge across from Prairie there is alot of warehouses also.
> 
> 
> 
> THANKX I WILL CHECK IT OUT DO ME A FAVOR NEXT TIME PM ME NOW I WILL BE GOING OVER THERE ALONG WITH EVERYONE ELSE.........
> 
> ON A SIDE NOTE IF I GET DELETED FOR BAD MOUTHING SOMEONE WHY WOULDNT THEY DELETE SOMETHING ABOUT MYSELF
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## WilliamOak

Just ask Mjd to delete it and say why and give him a link to your post and it'll be gone


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Aj i have a question for you. You know i am looking for work by me posting it in here. You give me info where to go and ask. Then you bring up a old post that you think could hurt me.....why?


----------



## Midwest Pond

hes trying to help you..... he's telling you to go clean up some previous posts to help you out.


----------



## AJ 502

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1194403 said:


> Aj i have a question for you. You know i am looking for work by me posting it in here. You give me info where to go and ask. Then you bring up a old post that you think could hurt me.....why?


You asked for advice in Networking = http://www.articlesbase.com/dating-articles/the-meaning-of-social-networking-1035241.html

They might be reading your posts. In the search (Find all posts by so & so).

If you get rid of the post it won't come up in the search with posts by you. The search here doesn't seem to work very well. So if I search (Your Name) it wont show.
I never try to pick on someone. You asked what to do (Advice). I gave my opinion.

If you want my true opinion. (Lookey here no-caps, not yelling).
Sell your stuff and get into something else.

*Or take my advice and hit every contractor on each strip to Network.*
*If you get out there with my advice. I would bet you will be working in the next 2 storms.*


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

aj 502;1194434 said:


> you asked for advice in networking = http://www.articlesbase.com/dating-articles/the-meaning-of-social-networking-1035241.html
> 
> they might be reading your posts. In the search (find all posts by so & so).
> 
> If you get rid of the post it won't come up in the search with posts by you. The search here doesn't seem to work very well. So if i search (your name) it wont show.
> I never try to pick on someone. You asked what to do (advice). I gave my opinion.
> 
> If you want my true opinion. (lookey here no-caps, not yelling).
> Sell your stuff and get into something else.
> 
> *or take my advice and hit every contractor on each strip to network.*
> *if you get out there with my advice. I would bet you will be working in the next 2 storms.*


thankx aj i just wish i would of never put that post out there it was to personal...........besides my last doc vist was 10 years ago


----------



## AJ 502

*Hit every contractor on each strip to network.*

Nothing much more anyone could advise you to do. You have to get out there and talk to people. (swallow your pride in person instead of a forum).

*Hopefully I won't ever be in your shoes.*

*If I do. I will go back to smoozing in person and a "Little" on here.*


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

aj 502;1194494 said:


> *hit every contractor on each strip to network.*
> 
> nothing much more anyone could advise you to do. You have to get out there and talk to people. (swallow your pride in person instead of a forum).
> 
> *hopefully i won't ever be in your shoes.*
> 
> *if i do. I will go back to smoozing in person and a "little" on here.*


already been doing what you said but not at the place you said about
one day we all walk in the same shoes sometime in our life.

Also i am going to seemy lawyer they didnt have an out in the contract their excuse was no buisness license


----------



## AJ 502

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1194499 said:


> already been doing what you said but not at the place you said about
> one day we all walk in the same shoes sometime in our life.
> 
> Also i am going to seemy lawyer they didnt have an out in the contract their excuse was no buisness license


I have already walked in those and everyones shoes.

I am telling you like I tell my Teen Boys!

*Avoid Bad Situations! And Bad Things Are Less Likely To Happen!*

RJ, just start over and try to make the best of it! Nothing more you can do! How hard is it to start to make new friends (network)?

*At a bar. Would you ask if you should talk to a woman to take her home?*
Probably not. Or I hope not! 
*If you were with me, you would not go home alone!*

*Go out and ask in person! Thats the only way to get it done!!!!*


----------



## AJ 502

Oh yea RJ.
How can you hit a B-6/12 Curb. Straight On Without Crumpling Your Plow?


----------



## TR3C10

> so could i get some advice from yous since almost everyone in here is from or around chicago


Ask MJD to delete your account. Then, start over with a new screen name.
Be sure to keep the same avatar though,so those that have been enjoying this soap opera can continue to tune in.


----------



## dieseld

TR3C10;1194671 said:


> Ask MJD to delete your account. Then, start over with a new screen name.
> Be sure to keep the same avatar though,so those that have been enjoying this soap opera can continue to tune in.


Excellent advice. Add to that the use of spellcheck.


----------



## ChicagoPlower

R J S- I've read some of your posts here and you seem like a good guy but you're just going about this wrong. Spend less time on the computer talking about how things are so tough for you and use it to get outside and hustle up work. Try printing up a thousand or so flyers and hand them out in your neighborhood to pick up driveways. It's not the ideal time to do it, but there's still accounts out there to be had. If you hand out around a thousand you might be pleasantly surprised with the result. If not, keep on handing them out until you get the amount you want. You know any advice you would need about billing, flyers, contracts, etc. is abundant on this site.


----------



## the new boss 92

ChicagoPlower;1194733 said:


> R J S- I've read some of your posts here and you seem like a good guy but you're just going about this wrong. Spend less time on the computer talking about how things are so tough for you and use it to get outside and hustle up work. Try printing up a thousand or so flyers and hand them out in your neighborhood to pick up driveways. It's not the ideal time to do it, but there's still accounts out there to be had. If you hand out around a thousand you might be pleasantly surprised with the result. If not, keep on handing them out until you get the amount you want. You know any advice you would need about billing, flyers, contracts, etc. is abundant on this site.


x's 2, there is work to be had but this time a year you really gott go track it down, get your name out there, letter your truck, hand out flyers, buisness cards, phone calls, e-mails. anything and everything you have to do to get the work you want/need!


----------



## Midwest Pond

ChicagoPlower;1194733 said:


> R J S- I've read some of your posts here and you seem like a good guy but you're just going about this wrong. Spend less time on the computer talking about how things are so tough for you and use it to get outside and hustle up work. Try printing up a thousand or so flyers and hand them out in your neighborhood to pick up driveways. It's not the ideal time to do it, but there's still accounts out there to be had. If you hand out around a thousand you might be pleasantly surprised with the result. If not, keep on handing them out until you get the amount you want. You know any advice you would need about billing, flyers, contracts, etc. is abundant on this site.


excellent advice.... the day after it snows is the perfect time to flyer, you know who shovels, you know who has a service, and you know who hasn't touched their driveway

they may not call you right away, but in the middle of big storms you would be surprised how they still have your flyer

.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

i went out and passed my buisness cards out about 100 places. i placed 2 ads on craigslist
hit up a couple snowplowing outfits. i will have to see if anyone calls

on a side not i heard from city hall zonning signed off on my license now waitting for phase 2 of 3


----------



## ChicagoPlower

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1195005 said:


> i went out and passed my business cards out about 100 places. i placed 2 ads on craigslist
> hit up a couple snowplowing outfits. i will have to see if anyone calls
> 
> on a side not i heard from city hall zonning signed off on my license now waitting for phase 2 of 3


If that's going to be your best effort R J.S., you're going to continue to be on here for the rest of the winter talking about your troubles. Handing out 100 business cards as advertising isn't going to cut it. They get thrown away, and if that's all you gave someone to try to get their business, you're not going to be taken seriously. Take about an hour and print up a summary about why your going to be a good choice for them. Tell them about your experience, reliability, equipment and anything else good about R.J.S. you come up with.
C'mon man, we live in Chicago. There's more than a couple snowplowing "outfits" out there.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

ChicagoPlower;1195078 said:


> If that's going to be your best effort R J.S., you're going to continue to be on here for the rest of the winter talking about your troubles. Handing out 100 business cards as advertising isn't going to cut it. They get thrown away, and if that's all you gave someone to try to get their business, you're not going to be taken seriously. Take about an hour and print up a summary about why your going to be a good choice for them. Tell them about your experience, reliability, equipment and anything else good about R.J.S. you come up with.
> C'mon man, we live in Chicago. There's more than a couple snowplowing "outfits" out there.


Well now I agree with to get everything done in one day will be hard to do with no money I am waiting for check to clear so I can go see a lawyer or a cpa to help me come up with a contract that protects me better than the one I came up with also to get flyers printed up and some advertising


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

well i a phone call for 2 locations on the north side seems to be residential i will be going to look at them in the am.......seems to be a 12 car lot and a 3 car lot and sidewalks.....they want to pay 40-50 plus salting..........


----------



## Midwest Pond

was one of the calls the Jerry Springer show?

.


----------



## AJ 502

Midwest Pond;1195448 said:


> was one of the calls the Jerry Springer show?
> 
> .


*LMAO!!!!!*

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1195448 said:


> was one of the calls the Jerry Springer show?
> 
> .


lol thats too funny


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Wow midwest lol jerry springer is no longer in Chicago I hear..


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

i am sorry to say imay have to pass on the 2 locatios what he wants to pay for plowig gangways and sidrwalks...near bratt & ashland other one near 4000 n kedzie.....i am on southside


----------



## AJ 502

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1195559 said:


> i am sorry to say imay have to pass on the 2 locatios what he wants to pay for plowig gangways and sidrwalks...near bratt & ashland other one near 4000 n kedzie.....i am on southside


*Take those (even at a loss) and add them to your resume RJ.*

Did you go all the way there to hand out cards?

When someone hands me a business card I usually put it in my wallet. Any flier I get, I usually stack it with rest of the Dominos coupons. So either way both should be good.

The only reason I said business cards, is because they are way cheaper for the normal person. I have a commercial business printer at home so it would be better to print fliers for me.

*I would take anything I could get if I were you. 
One thing always leads to another. Word of mouth from the losing money account, might get you someone elses business.*


----------



## AJ 502

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1195485 said:


> Wow midwest lol jerry springer is no longer in Chicago I hear..


*Is Jerry going on an early Spring Break Show?*


----------



## AJ 502

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1195005 said:


> i went out and passed my buisness cards out about 100 places. i placed 2 ads on craigslist
> hit up a couple snowplowing outfits. i will have to see if anyone calls
> 
> on a side not i heard from city hall zonning signed off on my license now waitting for phase 2 of 3


*Geez RJ, with all of the advice from everyone, I may be asking you for a job next Season!*


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

No I didn't got that far north both have as follows
Driveways. 25.00 each 
12 car parking lot. 75.00
3. Car parking lot? 35.00
2. Gangways
2. Sidewalks. 25.00 each
Plus salt,gas,insurance,a worker
And he wants to pay 80.00 for both


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Aj you wouldn't even touch them and I do thank yous for all the advice but I don't work for free nor. Do I want to take a job I would end up paying out of my pocket for and losing money each time I go out


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I need to make some money not loss money


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

If I only had to do the lots and salt was extra then I would


----------



## AJ 502

RJ you can add those to your resume. You won't lose any money. Get out of the truck and shovel yourself.

*An Empty Resume Won't Get You Anywhere.*

*Remember word of mouth. It can open up a can of whoop ass. Like Water Boy said!*


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

My resume isn't empty 
I am not in this business to lose money just like you.


----------



## Midwest Pond

AJ 502;1196015 said:


> *Geez RJ, with all of the advice from everyone, I may be asking you for a job next Season!*


maybe next year RJS can make his own thread so we can just keep track of the daily status......... oh wait....... thats this thread

.


----------



## ChicagoPlower

R.J.S.- Your excuses and strange responses are bringing this on dude. My advice now is to try to find the eject button.


----------



## TR3C10

Hang in there RJS. Folks might be giving you a hard time,but deep down I bet they're just jealous of you. 

Keep on posting. At this rate,by next year,you'll have your post count driven up enough that people will HAVE to show you some respect.


----------



## the new boss 92

rj i got you message yesterday, i was a work. the work is to far for me to travel.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I might be having a hard time this season at least there are some people I do respect on here. And I respect the advice I get. I just have fan out all the cheer leader bs midwest and reliable gives me. Just wait till its your turn.


----------



## WilliamOak

Damn I thought I was out of high shool.....


----------



## TR3C10

> Your not one to talk when everyone was picking on you. You called me crying about people on here and if your not part of the click your out...and about tls not from here ect.. Then what did you set me up so everyone was against me.. And start kissing a ss... At least I don't talk about someone behind there back


It does appear to be a conspiracy.Possibly, an attempt to form a snowplowing monopoly by keeping yourself and others from getting work.


----------



## Midwest Pond

I love monopoly!!!! I'll be the shoe


----------



## TR3C10

I still have the shoe. Consider it yours. I've lost some of the other pieces though.So i'll have to substitute. I found an old french fry behind my seat. That would be good for me.
And if RJS wants to play he can be....Let's see... what else do I have in here...
ah yes! He can be a WINGNUT.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Look guys I don't mean no disrespect this is hard going from a 7 year worker to a sub then to a contractor. And there are things I don't understand fully. I am new to this whole thing. I gotta admit this is not what I was expecting. And for those that do give me good advice thank you and I respect yous for it. Now for people that call out of my name, act like your my buddy and sh it talk me. I have no respect for you.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Now that I lost both contracts to lowballers. No one needs help what am I suppose to do to put food on the table.
I thought once some one is locked in with a contract, they are locked! But yet they brake a contract like changing a pair of underwear. Do I become what everyone hates in here a lowballer!


----------



## Midwest Pond

we are all lowballers..... even if we don't want to admit it. At one time or another, we will beat a price to get the job. Depends on how busy you are and what the margin is.

.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Midwest Pond;1196755 said:


> we are all lowballers..... even if we don't want to admit it. At one time or another, we will beat a price to get the job. Depends on how busy you are and what the margin is.
> 
> .


what good is it having a contract if it ant worth the paper its printed on


----------



## Midwest Pond

i never mentioned contracts...... 

but your contract should be as air tight as you make it to be, they cancel the contract, you need to have something in writing making them responsible financially. Same shyt happens if you cancel your cell phone early, think they just will let you walk out of it?

Anyway....... have a nice weekend all.

.


----------



## dieseld

KMBertog;1196588 said:


> this thread is getting to be a little looney toones


GETTING TO BE? It has been since it started. MJD should just eliminate it entirely and put us all out of our (RJS) misery.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

If it ant me its some else asking for advice or talking about something


----------



## jcos

I agree, enough is enough! I haven't posted on here, but I do read it daily to keep up with the weather and industry. 
I can't take reading this guys nonsense sob story day in and day out. I've been watching this all winter, is this RJS
for real? It has to be, no one could actually make this drama up. 
This whole topic is about this guys drama. Enough


----------



## AJ 502

I found you a job RJ.

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/lbg/2159284997.html


----------



## AJ 502

Anyone live near Bellwood?

I may have something for Bellwood.


----------



## GMC99

Holy sh*t!! I havent checked this thread in a few weeks.... A month later and the RJS saga is still going on??? WTF? RJS maybe your not cut out for this, and maybe your 2 accounts dropped you because they werent happy with your service... Maybe the problem is you, and your lack of knowledge concerning everything... Maybe you cant pick up work, because you dont know what your doing??? Maybe its time to sell your truck...


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Gmc it hasn't been a month and their has never bein a complaint on my work. Also this forum was to helpn each member out not cut each others throat. And cut each others prices. I see how help some of you are. I guess yous don't remember how it was when yous frist started out. Thankx for all the support. At least all my stuff is payed for and brand new except my truck which your trucks are newer an always braking down.


----------



## AJ 502

*RJ*, did you ckeck on that job I found for you on craigslist?



R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1197121 said:


> Gmc it hasn't been a month and their has never bein a complaint on my work. Also this forum was to helpn each member out not cut each others throat. And cut each others prices. I see how help some of you are. I guess yous don't remember how it was when yous frist started out. Thankx for all the support. At least all my stuff is payed for and brand new except my truck which your trucks are newer an always braking down.


----------



## AJ 502

*Heres another job for you RJ.*

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/lab/2159978807.html


----------



## AJ 502

*And heres another Job RJ.*

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/lab/2159106946.html


----------



## AJ 502

*Holy Cr*p! Heres another one RJ.*

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/lbg/2160506693.html


----------



## AJ 502

*Heres 3 more jobs RJ.*

http://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=Snow+Plowing&l=illinois


----------



## TR3C10

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1197121 said:


> Gmc it hasn't been a month and their has never bein a complaint on my work. Also this forum was to helpn each member out not cut each others throat. And cut each others prices. I see how help some of you are. I guess yous don't remember how it was when yous frist started out. Thankx for all the support. At least all my stuff is payed for and brand new except my truck which your trucks are newer an always braking down.


OK now. Good show pardner. You fooled everyone. But,now I see through it and I'm declaring shenanigans. Fess up! You're actually a 15 year old girl from Montana writing a paper on internet decorum for your Sociology class.


----------



## AJ 502

*Heres 4 more jobs RJ.*

http://www.job-search-engine.com/jobs?k=snow+plow&l=illinois


----------



## AJ 502

*Heres 8 more jobs RJ.*

http://www.simplyhired.com/a/jobs/list/q-snow+plowing/l-illinois


----------



## Midwest Pond

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1197121 said:


> Gmc it hasn't been a month and their has never bein a complaint on my work. Also this forum was to helpn each member out not cut each others throat. And cut each others prices. I see how help some of you are. I guess yous don't remember how it was when yous frist started out. Thankx for all the support. At least all my stuff is payed for and brand new except my truck which your trucks are newer an always braking down.


This thread WAS a weather discussion, and RJ, please don't take this the wrong, as I only speak for myself, but have you ever thought about creating a thread to discuss your issues you have in the plowing industry and people could come there to help you out. Not sure if you are aware, but you have dominated this thread for a month straight with your "issues". This was a WEATHER DISCUSSION at one time, and yes, there were times it would stray, but seriously, no one is here to "cut each others throat", we are all just coexisting while waiting for the next snow.

Now this is where you can insult my operation also.


----------



## AJ 502

*Heres another 3 jobs RJ.*

http://www.careerjet.com/search/jobs?s=snow+plow&l=Illinois


----------



## AJ 502

*Heres 7 more jobs RJ*.

http://www.careerjet.com/snow-jobs/illinois-377.html


----------



## AJ 502

*Heres some Contracts. This website can do alot for you RJ.*

http://www.b2bsnowplowing.com/snow-plowing-contracts.html


----------



## AJ 502

*Heres another 8 Jobs RJ.*

http://jobs.businessweek.com/a/all-jobs/list/q-Snow+Plow/l-illinois


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I understand midwest it just piss's me off when some one I never worked for says its my service when I give everyone a jewel job for a lower cost. And for the guys I have worked for yous never complained about my service I take pride in my work and for aj thankx for the support but I use my own truck to plow and salt.


----------



## AJ 502

*Thats Alot Of Money And Food On Your Table You Are Passing Up.
Read them all RJ.*


R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1197190 said:


> I understand midwest it just piss's me off when some one I never worked for says its my service when I give everyone a jewel job for a lower cost. And for the guys I have worked for yous never complained about my service I take pride in my work and for aj thankx for the support but I use my own truck to plow and salt.


----------



## AJ 502

*Heres a few more Jobs RJ.*

http://www.searchtempest.com/result...ect=zip&page=0&showeb=1&category=5&subcat=jjj


----------



## AJ 502

*I found 41 Jobs in about 17 minutes.*


----------



## ChicagoPlower

Those are amazing leads Aj is coming up for you R.J.S. You need to call every single one until you get employed, and thanking him for his searching wouldn't hurt too. If you don't, you should leave this site, and get another job, simple. Don't be a crazy guy man, it's getting old.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

TR3C10;1197165 said:


> OK now. Good show pardner. You fooled everyone. But,now I see through it and I'm declaring shenanigans. Fess up! You're actually a 15 year old girl from Montana writing a paper on internet decorum for your Sociology class.


that's funny....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

This is insane! I'm out.


----------



## swtiih

AJ 502;1197232 said:


> *I found 41 Jobs in about 17 minutes.*


AJ Can you just pick whatever job fits for you and just send him the check at the end of the week. I'm with Sully I'm out of here.


----------



## Mike_PS

ok guys, last time...enough with the attacks on one another

either keep it on course (which it is a networking topic now) or we can just close it down for good

thanks


----------



## REAPER

Michael J. Donovan;1197527 said:


> or we can just close it down for good


Promises, promises!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Michael J. Donovan;1197527 said:


> ok guys, last time...enough with the attacks on one another
> 
> either keep it on course (which it is a networking topic now) or we can just close it down for good
> 
> thanks


Well why not .... because this thread and a few other's has turned into 
...THE DAY'S OF RJS...
kinda like a reality tv show except when I or other's go to another thread there he is... to continue on with some thing else. to either complain about his life/job/turck or just the fact that he's been there done that better than every one else....


----------



## Midwest Pond

well all I know is that the first wave of Artic air is going to be in Chicago at the end of next week..... love it!!!!

then let it snow, that will keep people from wanting to shovel

.


----------



## GMC99

I think our trucks break because we actually use them and have work for them! Anybody else notice that theres more and more people in this world that have absolutely no common sense?? And RJS you have it all backwards (once again), your suppose to have a newer truck and older plow equipment, its kinda half ass backward if your plow equipment is worth more then your truck!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Well on a NETWORKING note... saw this last night on Channel 7 news.

Some thing I have been doing for quite some time... Look's like it's catching on.... good go GREEN

http://abclocal.go.com/wls/story?section=resources/lifestyle_community/green&id=7898928


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

GMC99;1197945 said:


> I think our trucks break because we actually use them and have work for them! Anybody else notice that theres more and more people in this world that have absolutely no common sense?? And RJS you have it all backwards (once again), your suppose to have a newer truck and older plow equipment, its kinda half ass backward if your plow equipment is worth more then your truck!


all I can say......:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Midwest Pond

I think I may fit in that catagory....... or maybe both aren't worth crap at this point

lol

.


----------



## TR3C10

My apologies to everyone for my lack of tolerance and posts that were pure nonsense. I've lurked here for quite some time. Learned a sheetload. Search button answered most of my questions. Simply observing answered the rest. I've never felt compelled to comment on knucklehead posts before.(and there have been some dandies)
But RJS's posts...well...hmm. How can something like that be explained?
In retrospect,I should've bit my tongue. And now, I'll go stand in the corner for a couple more years.


----------



## Midwest Pond




----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Midwest Pond;1198047 said:


>


now that is frigin cool...


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

AJ 502;1197232 said:


> *I found 41 Jobs in about 17 minutes.*


but I'm too lazy to get one of those job's that means i'll have to be away from my computer.. but wait I forgot I have a 400.00 phone that i can get the site on... but then again working will take me away from here.....

what to do???? what to do???? :laughing::laughing::laughing:

I wonder if I should ship my Truck some where to plow some snow..... I know Driving would be cheeper but My Truck won't make it any where...


----------



## AJ 502

:laughing::laughing::laughing: :whistling:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

My apologies to everyone for my lack of tolerance and posts that have been off the wall.. With that being said I have said all I'm going to say....


----------



## Innovative Snow

Are we going to discus the weather anymore or what


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

i'm all for it


----------



## KMBertog

Skilling says 4 inches Monday/Monday night. Any truth to his lies?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

KMBertog;1199153 said:


> Skilling says 4 inches Monday/Monday night. Any truth to his lies?


I heard rain.....for monday 35 deg so unless the temp goes down a cold rain is what we will get....


----------



## Midwest Pond

i'm north and the high from all the site is calling for 29 as a high, maybe some snow still



i'm glad everyone hasnt deserted this thread.....
.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

man these fuel price's are killing me...i found fuel in dupage for 3.25 and got the 5 cent discount for using my speedy card but still man I can't wait to start brewing fuel again....


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Reliable Snow and Ice;1199192 said:


> man these fuel price's are killing me...i found fuel in dupage for 3.25 and got the 5 cent discount for using my speedy card but still man I can't wait to start brewing fuel again....


I cant wait to brew too


----------



## AJ 502

What are you guys talking about with brewing fuel?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Making bio


----------



## AJ 502

At home/shop? Thats cool. Restaurant grease and stuff like that, or some kind of special recipe?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

home it's bio diesel out of old fryer oil....


----------



## The Lone Plower

KMBertog;1199153 said:


> Skilling says 4 inches Monday/Monday night. Any truth to his lies?


Is there truth from any of them? Between the meteorologists and politicians, poop stacks up prety quick and high these days.

I'm 70 miles West of downtown, and fwiw- NOAA is showing 1-3 Monday/Monday night.

.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

PabstBlueRibbon;1199385 said:


> I cant wait to brew too


hey start looking for source's for oil some time's the place's will put them back in the cubbies. I can hold 330 gal in my big tank to let it settle = all the icky stuff sinks to the bottom so start looking....:waving:


----------



## nevrnf

Fuel prices are ridiculous. Wed night it was $3.25. Friday night the same station was $3.49.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well have fun plowing today guy's.... after not being called the last 2 event's from my guy.AKA tovar. i'm thinking they can handle all their stuff all alone.... HAHAHAHA just wait till this summer when I take the accounts I want from them and low ball them.... 

i guess i was getting things done too fast for them and taking work away from their salary guy's.... :laughing::laughing:


----------



## AJ 502

Reliable Snow and Ice;1200374 said:


> well have fun plowing today guy's.... after not being called the last 2 event's from my guy.AKA tovar. i'm thinking they can handle all their stuff all alone.... HAHAHAHA just wait till this summer when I take the accounts I want from them and low ball them....
> 
> i guess i was getting things done too fast for them and taking work away from their salary guy's.... :laughing::laughing:


Sorry to here about you being left out. That sucks. I thought I would be out by now. I think it must be because of the Holiday and stuff being closed.
Good Luck.


----------



## KMBertog

well this used to be a weather thread..... it's snowing like a mother again in palatine at the moment. anyone going out to salt or plow in the near future? we haven't pulled the trigger yet on either/or....


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

AJ 502;1200447 said:


> Sorry to here about you being left out. That sucks. I thought I would be out by now. I think it must be because of the Holiday and stuff being closed.
> Good Luck.


ah yeah it's cool.... started working a regular job today so back to doing another thing i'm good at fixing trucks


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

KMBertog;1201412 said:


> well this used to be a weather thread..... it's snowing like a mother again in palatine at the moment. anyone going out to salt or plow in the near future? we haven't pulled the trigger yet on either/or....


yeah at one point it was but it was moved because of some one's daily life entries 50 times a day..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

nevrnf;1200336 said:


> Fuel prices are ridiculous. Wed night it was $3.25. Friday night the same station was $3.49.


yep and there is no reason for the huge increases.. except their greed...

they might get it from me for 4 months out of the year but they wont get it from me year round....


----------



## mikeitu7

Reliable, tovar had call me to take care of a couple of places in Alsip. They waited a couple of days before the first storm, I took a pass on it. I would be waiting just like you and getting pissed off every storm. Hope you find more work soonl


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

mikeitu7;1201550 said:


> Reliable, tovar had call me to take care of a couple of places in Alsip. They waited a couple of days before the first storm, I took a pass on it. I would be waiting just like you and getting pissed off every storm. Hope you find more work soonl


ah at this point if i plow then i do if not then oh well... now a day's it's hard to count on bigger companies .... cant trust them....

right now for this season I'm down a few hundo... with getting ready for the season with
new tire's parts for the plow insurance at 850 a year....

last year's screwing really set me back... but hey danny flowers /Amazing contractor's will get his.... and the way it look's he will be going to jail for a long time....


----------



## Midwest Pond

Every snow storm you always see that one guy with the snowblower, and the snow is being thrown high into the air right back on him. Makes me laugh my ass off.


----------



## KMBertog

how did everyone fair today? we ran salt at 3:30 a.m. and then had some calls from a few of our HOA's to plow even though there was only 1/2 to 1" on the ground. What a sloppy mess! I jumped in a pickup and helped out at a couple multi family accounts before hopping back in the jeep..... the one VERY large residential that I do in barrington hills called and they wanted me to plow, so i headed out that way. 

running salt again at 4 tomorrow a.m. what a pain in the neck for such little snow, lol


----------



## nevrnf

Reliable Snow and Ice;1201508 said:


> yep and there is no reason for the huge increases.. except their greed...
> 
> they might get it from me for 4 months out of the year but they wont get it from me year round....


Drove past that station tonight and it is up another $.10.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

nevrnf;1203226 said:


> Drove past that station tonight and it is up another $.10.


yep greed thank god when i find cheep fuel i can load up on it...


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Citgo is 330 a gallon marathon 350 and speedway 370 what the he'll is the 40 cent spead about


----------



## the new boss 92

gas is 3.19 by me, just filled up my truck and my dads last night


----------



## Bartlett_2

I filled mine and it's a gasser, $102.xx for almost 32 gallons. I remember the good ole days when you could get a full tank with a 20-spot...


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Bartlett_2;1203836 said:


> I filled mine and it's a gasser, $102.xx for almost 32 gallons. I remember the good ole days when you could get a full tank with a 20-spot...


those day's are long gone my friend.... long gone... ussmileyflag


----------



## brianbrich1

When I moved back here from CA in the 90 's I was glad the gas here was still below .95 and out there was 1.20......times sure have changed


----------



## brianbrich1

Hey RSI you have any trouble with tsm or just havent called you out? I have three of my trucks running in NWI with them... Havent had any issues myself


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

brianbrich1;1204634 said:


> Hey RSI you have any trouble with tsm or just havent called you out? I have three of my trucks running in NWI with them... Havent had any issues myself


well i havent plowed since the dec 21st event and i'm on a joliet route. to my understanding the last few events they were just using salary guy's. i do know they have cut their rate's to keep work so maybe their trying to keep up the money comming in they did last year by not calling out subs


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

PabstBlueRibbon;1203324 said:


> Citgo is 330 a gallon marathon 350 and speedway 370 what the he'll is the 40 cent spead about


well that extra money is going some where... oh wait.... the clean up in the gulf... almost forgot about the 100 million barrels that went into the water.... and the money they lost by not being able to sell it to us at a descent price....

but hey thats just my 2 cents..


----------



## westburbs

Has anybody been working with KCG? The guy has me go out the first few times, It seemed like everything was going well. I did't hear from since so I tried calling him and he finally called me back about a month after my first invoice and said he sent a check, however it has been almost 3 weeks since, and still no check. Anybody had the same problem?


----------



## brianbrich1

Dont know who that is but dosent sound good...


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Brian do you want to meet up tonight or tomorrow. Been busy as could be.


----------



## Bartlett_2

westburbs;1205256 said:


> Has anybody been working with KCG? The guy has me go out the first few times, It seemed like everything was going well. I did't hear from since so I tried calling him and he finally called me back about a month after my first invoice and said he sent a check, however it has been almost 3 weeks since, and still no check. Anybody had the same problem?


I inquired about subbing for this company this winter. Was told there would be plenty of work for me, but never got a call back. It ended up for the better since I ended up picking up enough of my own accounts to keep me happy. All the references I got said KCG was a stand up company though, I never personally heard anything negative...


----------



## brianbrich1

Russ whenever you want....not much going on tonight .....tommorow after 3 i will not be available the rest of the day...call me


----------



## chitown sparky

westburbs;1205256 said:


> Has anybody been working with KCG? The guy has me go out the first few times, It seemed like everything was going well. I did't hear from since so I tried calling him and he finally called me back about a month after my first invoice and said he sent a check, however it has been almost 3 weeks since, and still no check. Anybody had the same problem?


i'm working for mark now and I've gotten paid for the first 2 events was told you get paid a month later with is what I got so far i wold stay on top of him though one of the guys I see on the route told me he worked for him last year and it took a while to get his money but he did get it hope that helps


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Reliable Snow and Ice;1200374 said:


> well have fun plowing today guy's.... after not being called the last 2 event's from my guy.AKA tovar. i'm thinking they can handle all their stuff all alone.... HAHAHAHA just wait till this summer when I take the accounts I want from them and low ball them....
> 
> i guess i was getting things done too fast for them and taking work away from their salary guy's.... :laughing::laughing:


:laughing::laughing: I guess from what I said here guess some one in the corporate office read this and got mad and said I was bad mouthing... don't see any bad mouthing.
just pi$$ed cause I wasnt called out... my thing is if you don't have enough work to sub out don't hire guy's that count on going out when it snow's to make money...

but what's even funnier is this post was read but the EMAIL I sent corporate was never answered....

now am I wrong here.....??


----------



## dieseld

Reliable Snow and Ice;1205585 said:


> :laughing::laughing: I guess from what I said here guess some one in the corporate office read this and got mad and said I was bad mouthing... don't see any bad mouthing.
> just pi$$ed cause I wasnt called out... my thing is if you don't have enough work to sub out don't hire guy's that count on going out when it snow's to make money...
> 
> but what's even funnier is this post was read but the EMAIL I sent corporate was never answered....
> 
> now am I wrong here.....??


Well, if you do not see anything wrong with that post, then that explains why you have no work with that company. Hope it all works out.


----------



## WilliamOak

Reliable Snow and Ice;1205585 said:


> :laughing::laughing: I guess from what I said here guess some one in the corporate office read this and got mad and said I was bad mouthing... don't see any bad mouthing.
> just pi$$ed cause I wasnt called out... my thing is if you don't have enough work to sub out don't hire guy's that count on going out when it snow's to make money...
> 
> but what's even funnier is this post was read but the EMAIL I sent corporate was never answered....
> 
> now am I wrong here.....??


I think you just kissed any chance of hours for the rest of the season goodbye. JMHO


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well it wasnt like I was getting any from them in the first place... dec 21st last time.... 

I'll take my talent and go work for some one else that has enough work...

Guess it was my mistake to go work such a big company.

should have listened to my gut and went with a smaller guy...


----------



## brianbrich1

Reliable Snow and Ice;1200374 said:


> well have fun plowing today guy's.... after not being called the last 2 event's from my guy.AKA tovar. i'm thinking they can handle all their stuff all alone.... HAHAHAHA just wait till this summer when I take the accounts I want from them and low ball them.... i guess i was getting things done too fast for them and taking work away from their salary guy's.... :laughing::laughing:


I would say the "take the accounts I want" statement would be the one that you should of thought about before clicking submit reply


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

brianbrich1;1205757 said:


> I would say the "take the accounts I want" statement would be the one that you should of thought about before clicking submit reply


yeah maybe


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Bartlett_2;1205361 said:


> I inquired about subbing for this company this winter. Was told there would be plenty of work for me, but never got a call back. It ended up for the better since I ended up picking up enough of my own accounts to keep me happy. All the references I got said KCG was a stand up company though, I never personally heard anything negative...


All these big company's say they have plenty of work.... the thing is some time's they don't tell the whole truth....

yeah they have plenty of work for their truck's and if they need you then they will call you..

that's what is BS


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

dieseld;1205593 said:


> Well, if you do not see anything wrong with that post, then that explains why you have no work with that company. Hope it all works out.


Well all I see is the truth.... I did all the lot's I was given In half the time they said they should take.... and for the last 3 event's I sat on standby.... waiting for a phone call to head out.... never got the call and that happened 3 time's...

then I posted what I posted... so the post had nothing to do with why I never received a call...

the fact I think is they use sub's when their own guy's can't do the job right.... or their equipment brake's down which I heard their was a lot of.....

but hey I'm just one guy who believes in doing the job right the first time.... and not screwing around.... but thats me....

ok my side is closed... I have spoken my piece.....


----------



## captshawn

Like sand through the hour glass so are the days of our lives.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Reliable 

I beleive in what you said is the truth and that nothing you did should be for the blame of whom you were to sub for.As far as I can see they got upset because you were smart enough to call them out on what they were doing to you. So I say shame on them for doing it to you and anyone else they messed over. The only thing i can say in M/O is that buy getting things done quicker than they usally do .may have peeved them off a little bit and felt as if you were tryin to show them up JMO. But that should be no reason to do what they did though,after all your headind says it ALL ( RELIABLE???? HUMMMMMMMM???Thumbs Up

GOOD LUCK THE REST OF THIS LOVELY SEASON


----------



## DIRISHMAN

captshawn;1206376 said:


> Like sand through the hour glass so are the days of our lives.


LMAO NOW THATS FUNNY:laughing::laughing:


----------



## GMC99

Speaking of soap operas, what happened to the star of this thread....... (rjs)


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I think he was told to go bye bye and not come back.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

DIRISHMAN;1206394 said:


> Hey Reliable
> 
> I beleive in what you said is the truth and that nothing you did should be for the blame of whom you were to sub for.As far as I can see they got upset because you were smart enough to call them out on what they were doing to you. So I say shame on them for doing it to you and anyone else they messed over. The only thing i can say in M/O is that buy getting things done quicker than they usally do .may have peeved them off a little bit and felt as if you were tryin to show them up JMO. But that should be no reason to do what they did though,after all your headind says it ALL ( RELIABLE???? HUMMMMMMMM???Thumbs Up
> 
> GOOD LUCK THE REST OF THIS LOVELY SEASON


thank you...


----------



## bmacd1

reaper....belvidere police is the bpd..if u sub for green acres then yes same guy


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;1207011 said:


> Speaking of soap operas, what happened to the star of this thread....... (rjs)


Why did you bring him up?:laughing: Anyway, I was just telling Sully that RJS is back under a new name. Chicago Service. I saw it on the employment threads. He was looking for work in Bloomington/ Normal. Look at the truck listed. Ram with a Meyer with wings. Has to be him!


----------



## GMC99

Pushin 2 Please;1207154 said:


> Why did you bring him up?:laughing: Anyway, I was just telling Sully that RJS is back under a new name. Chicago Service. I saw it on the employment threads. He was looking for work in Bloomington/ Normal. Look at the truck listed. Ram with a Meyer with wings. Has to be him!


It scares me to think that this is what the plowing industry has come to, brainless people with no common sense...... Speaking of that, anybody who's in the glendale heights area see the guy with the S-10 with a snow-ex vbox in the back?? (no thats not a joke!!)


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^^^ I really wish you had snapped a pic of that. Was there anything on the front? Let me guess, a 8' 6" MVP!:laughing: I bet he has good insurance too!


----------



## GMC99

Pushin 2 Please;1207203 said:


> ^^^ I really wish you had snapped a pic of that. Was there anything on the front? Let me guess, a 8' 6" MVP!:laughing: I bet he has good insurance too!


I almost crashed my truck turning around to look at it as it passed the other direction, couldnt believe what I was seeing! It had what looked like a 6.5 western on the front........ I want to see it full of salt (maybe he put air bags in the back, so its OK LOL )


----------



## AJ 502

GMC99;1207222 said:


> I almost crashed my truck turning around to look at it as it passed the other direction, couldnt believe what I was seeing! It had what looked like a 6.5 western on the front........ I want to see it full of salt (maybe he put air bags in the back, so its OK LOL )


Was it green or brown or 2 tone? Maybe a different color door or fender. If not I saw another on Higgins rd. I thought it was 2WD. I was going to ask you guys about it. But, then I saw someone in another thread plowing with a Ranger. Not much different.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

GMC99;1207011 said:


> Speaking of soap operas, what happened to the star of this thread....... (rjs)


SSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!:whistling:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

GMC99;1207199 said:


> It scares me to think that this is what the plowing industry has come to, brainless people with no common sense...... Speaking of that, anybody who's in the glendale heights area see the guy with the S-10 with a snow-ex vbox in the back?? (no thats not a joke!!)


Well just read my quote in my heading and it for sure fits the one you mention:laughing:
other old sayin if it walks like a duck,quacks like a duck it must be a ???????


----------



## AJ 502

Got back from Conference Wrestling at Lincoln -Way Central and no one is around.
So boring. I'm just hitting up Youtube music. Been through the BeeGees, ABBA and all of the 70's compilations. Now I'm on Barry White. I'm going to hit up Marvin in a few. The boys are all falling asleep without Robitussin (LMAO) and she will either say, "Turn that sh*t down" or she will wash her face, pajama up, brush her teeth and turn the light off and say, "your not tired?"

Oh well I enjoy reading, learning, listening and posting.

Oh Yea! Just To Stay On Topic. Its Really Cold Outside!!!!! :waving:


----------



## KMBertog

GMC99;1207011 said:


> Speaking of soap operas, what happened to the star of this thread....... (rjs)


i am a lifelong cubs fan  but in the words of hawk harrelson on the south side..... HE GONE!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1207154 said:


> Why did you bring him up?:laughing: Anyway, I was just telling Sully that RJS is back under a new name. Chicago Service. I saw it on the employment threads. He was looking for work in Bloomington/ Normal. Look at the truck listed. Ram with a Meyer with wings. Has to be him![/QU
> 
> Hey Push the guy with the S10 you saw is you know who's brother and he wants to know does it need a D plate and a safety sticker LMAO:laughing:
> 
> Please let it snow alot and a snow dance:bluebounc


----------



## AJ 502

311 playing now - Amber. Next will be Beautiful Disaster.
Its still really cold out.


----------



## AJ 502

Next maybe if it is still cold out I will play some .
Rush 2112. Neil Peart is the best.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AJ 502;1207336 said:


> Next maybe if it is still cold out I will play some .
> Rush 2112. Neil Peart is the best.


AJ you hit the nail on the head with that one .One of my favorite groups to this day all though can't listen to them as long as I used to back in the day got every album,8trac,casette,cd they made except for the new cd out now for about 3-4 months favorite is TREE"s Used to play them on my guitar all the timeThumbs Up


----------



## AJ 502

Heck No D-Mac It Is Still Cold Out And---
I Play the Drums!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AJ 502;1207352 said:


> Heck No D-Mac It Is Still Cold Out And---
> I Play the Drums!!!!!!!


NO KIDDING awsome you got a place to make the noise with out the wife complaining:laughing: Wish I still had my garage just to get away sometimes


----------



## AJ 502

Next month I will if contract goes thru from repo house/bank owned. Got my annuity from My Beloved Union After A Year and Hopefully I will get the place that I want instead of what I got stuck with in the Good Times.
Annuity = Money you save up thru the union. Unless U retire and ask 4 it then U get a 20% Tax deduct. Plus a 10% tax the next year!

My advice - Save on your own!

Oh Yea!!!!! It is really Cold Out!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AJ 502;1207358 said:


> Next month I will if contract goes thru from repo house/bank owned. Got my annuity from My Beloved Union After A Year and Hopefully I will get the place that I want instead of what I got stuck with in the Good Times.
> Annuity = Money you save up thru the union. Unless U retire and ask 4 it then U get a 20% Tax deduct. Plus a 10% tax the next year!
> 
> My advice - Save on your own!
> 
> Oh Yea!!!!! It is really Cold Out!


Yah well when I get my settlement i'll be gettin a new place to live hopefully and not the APT I am in now. Was just out side and its fricken cold outside with a little bit of fine realy fine snow starting


----------



## AJ 502

Not my Repo somone elses I have under contract to buy.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AJ 502;1207366 said:


> Not my Repo somone elses I have under contract to buy.


where is the new place at?? Same area your in now. My Ex lives in naperville off White oak trail and a street called westminster and in her sub on her culdasac there is 6 foreclosed 2 of which are across the street from her. Sad OUCHY


----------



## AJ 502

I have seen in other threads about GTG. get-2gethers.

2 weeks from now if we can get everyone for a night including wives, girlfriends, someone you know OR a "Significant Other". IF U WANT TO BRING SOMEONE!!!!
From Illinois Weather. I think I can supply a 1 hour Open bar for us.
We all need to consider a Central appropriate place. Time ,travel, time, and WEATHER. Hotel if needed.
Give your input.


----------



## AJ 502

Pool Table Mandatory!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ok sound cool just gotta see what the forecast is going to be closer to the date maybe if you arnt busy I ll give ya##### K


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

I would be in for a M&G


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

KMBertog;1207319 said:


> i am a lifelong cubs fan  but in the words of hawk harrelson on the south side..... HE GONE!


HE'S back....:laughing:


----------



## brianbrich1

AJ that sounds like a good idea.. I know I like to meet people in person especially if i ever need to work with them for some reason......That will also bring the true meaning to networking. Seeing we all seem south or west of the city I would say TP or OP. would be good towns to pick a location at...


----------



## GMC99

AJ 502;1207244 said:


> Was it green or brown or 2 tone? Maybe a different color door or fender. If not I saw another on Higgins rd. I thought it was 2WD. I was going to ask you guys about it. But, then I saw someone in another thread plowing with a Ranger. Not much different.


Yes thats the truck! I've seen 2 of them around, one of them has a 4 wheeler in the back sometimes!


----------



## snowguys

AJ 502;1207366 said:


> Not my Repo somone elses I have under contract to buy.


 Good luck buying a bank house I have been in a deal for the last 4 months let me tell you bank of America and citi bank are the worst to deal with


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

brianbrich1;1207522 said:


> AJ that sounds like a good idea.. I know I like to meet people in person especially if i ever need to work with them for some reason......That will also bring the true meaning to networking. Seeing we all seem south or west of the city I would say TP or OP. would be good towns to pick a location at...


My cousin owns a bar in Mokena very nice place i could set some thing up if we had a date and count of guys that will be there


----------



## brianbrich1

AJ for your idea of a M & G the ball is starting to roll start pushin.....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey AJ I know we talked Last night about this M&G count me in anyway see if we can get the rest of the guys like OLDDOGG,Pushin,RR reliable, as well as Sully and anyone else.

PS.... AJ you bringin Soap Opera :laughing: LMAO


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

for this meet and greet I think a more centralized location would be best.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

the 294 hinsdale oasis :laughing:


----------



## dfdsuperduty

nick probably more like the ohare oasis


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Reliable Snow and Ice;1207786 said:


> the 294 hinsdale oasis :laughing:


we plow that place as well as all the oasis...so any of them will work for me


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Texas road house in Tinley


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

if this is going to be in the south burbs count me out, I am not driving an hour or more one way!


----------



## brianbrich1

Well Blue Make your suggestion of a middle place and we can go from there....right now its all the south side responding so these are the results....what do you suggest for location and we can go from there. I do understand to meet in the middle but we need to narrow it down to a town there is alot of middle to meet in...


----------



## Midwest Pond

I'm north in Mundelein, but a M and G sounds good to me.... I'll let Gator Guy know about it too


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Well naperville lisle dowerns grove lombard areaish


----------



## SullivanSeptic

How bout downers grove. Its right off of 355 and 88 so easy for all to get to


----------



## 84deisel

I'll toss in a vote for further north , maybe schaumburg or algonquin.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok I live in TINLEY What about La Grange Palmers Place in downtown Lagrange all though I I do like Sullys Idea about places off 355 and 88


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

sully's idea is pretty good


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1208373 said:


> How bout downers grove. Its right off of 355 and 88 so easy for all to get to


I'm in....


----------



## affekonig

355 and 88 is right down the street for me...


----------



## AJ 502

Good Evening Gentlemen. Im sure we will all decide on a great place to get together.
Its awesome you all are interested in going.


----------



## AJ 502

PabstBlueRibbon;1207871 said:


> if this is going to be in the south burbs count me out, I am not driving an hour or more one way!


Maybe we can work something out for you to stay the night (hotel). I would hate for anyone to miss out.


----------



## AJ 502

snowguys;1207551 said:


> Good luck buying a bank house I have been in a deal for the last 4 months let me tell you bank of America and citi bank are the worst to deal with


Thanks for letting me know. Thats got be depressing. I hope it works out better than that.


----------



## AJ 502

*I have read everyones posts. I wish I would have been home to repond as they came in.
I appreciate your responses. 
I look forward to meeting you all.*


----------



## AJ 502

Hopefully we can do a Saturday night with good weather so no one has to worry about working what so ever.


----------



## metallihockey88

PabstBlueRibbon;1207871 said:


> if this is going to be in the south burbs count me out, I am not driving an hour or more one way!


your just afraid your little creampuff wont make it there and back in one piece. maybe if your nice you can ride wit me if this all goes down


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

R&R Yard Design;1207807 said:


> Texas road house in Tinley


I'm not sure they have enough peanuts for all of us...:laughing:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I'm good friends with the owners. That's why I can get all of us in the back corner


----------



## AJ 502

So far for the M & G attendance.
DIRISHMAN
RELIABLE
KMBERTOG
BRIANBRICH
PABST
R & R
MIDWEST
SULLIVAN
84DEISEL
ERKOEHLER
AFFEKONIG
METTALIHOCKEY
GMC99
SNOWGUYS
DFDSUPERDUTY
1OLDDOGTWO


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Paul with ptl will go.


----------



## brianbrich1

Lets decide a location...... and it would be nice to pick a place where someone has some connections to fit us in.....seeing were at a count of app 16 .. Also off of the 355 or 294 imo would be great for expediting everyones travel. I know of now were to go farther North so I cant make suggestions....I would also rec with start kicking around a date...Sat is probably best for most so I will throw out there Feb 19


----------



## Mark13

84deisel;1208449 said:


> I'll toss in a vote for further north , maybe schaumburg or algonquin.


I'm liking this idea.

Depending on location and time I'd be interested.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Also texas in naperville off of 59 I can get us in there to.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1209249 said:


> Also texas in naperville off of 59 I can get us in there to.


You know somebody everywhere!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Like i tell all the women i meet; I'm easy, just tell me when and where and dont forget to leave a tip behind...

anyplace, anytime, anywhere, anyway....and besides Pushin can fit us in his Ford station wagon truck of his.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1209259 said:


> Like i tell all the women i meet; I'm easy, just tell me when and where and dont forget to leave a tip behind...
> 
> anyplace, anytime, anywhere, anyway....and besides Pushin can fit us in his Ford station wagon truck of his.....


Nice!:laughing:


----------



## brianbrich1

In effort to keep the ball rolling and to get this established since it seems we can get in at texas in Nap....lets get a count on who is good with that...I am 1


----------



## AJ 502

I dont care where we go. But the Naperville Texas is always packed on Saturday nights. Wait time usually around 30 - 45 minutes. The bar is packed with people waiting for tables.
I dont think they have a private room.
R & R - Sounds like you might be able to get more info?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

AJ 502;1208731 said:


> Maybe we can work something out for you to stay the night (hotel). I would hate for anyone to miss out.


Im 23: Pay for school, pay insurance, gas, tools. There is no money left over for hotels or extra long trips with gas mileage.


----------



## AJ 502

This is a place that I know that can accomodate 25 + guys. 1 mile off of I-355 very near I-88. 
I talked to the manager a few minutes ago. He said Feb.19th will work or any day that we decide on. He will set up the upper section to VIP us even though they have a Band that night. 
Maple Ave Pub
1227 Maple Ave - Lisle, Il. 60532. 630.971.8730 www.mapleavepub.com 
The Bands for the Night - 
Sat, February 19, 9pm - Sun, February 20, 12am

Description 46&2 Chicago's Tribute to A Perfect Circle and Tool debuts at the MAP. Both bands led by frontman Maynard James Keenan, yet keep different vibes and musical tones. APC has been referred to as the "Artistic Super-Group of Alternative Rock." TOOL blends gritty electronics, painfully beautiful guitars, and brain seering lyrics to accompany one of the worlds best syncopated drummers.

Rearview Mirror is Chicago's premiere Pearl Jam Tribute band. RM is a collaboration of musicians that have been playing collectively in many bands for many years. Sharing a love for the Grunge supergroup, they decided to create the ultimate Pearl Jam Tribute band. This is SOLELY a tribute to a band that has touched a lot of souls since the early ninety's and have enjoyed doing so. Come out and listen and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## AJ 502

It doesnt matter to me where we go as long as we can have some fun and not worry about how loud we talk or get.
Maple is just a suggestion. 
I tried doing a search on bards near I-335 & I-88. Nothing came up. The "oasis" did come up though . lol. Bar Finder didnt either. 
Its still early. We have plenty of time to set this up.


----------



## affekonig

I can walk to Mape Ave. I'm down.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

affekonig;1209374 said:


> I can walk to Mape Ave. I'm down.


Naperville, I would recommend staying away from. They hand out the most DUI's in the state!


----------



## AJ 502

One of the bands desprciptions - *brain seering lyrics *. I dont know if thats a good idea. 
Pearl Jam Tribute wouldnt be to bad.
*They start at 9:00pm. So if we do 7-7:30 or 8:00pm start time we should be good*.
*Somebody chime in with more options.*


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

7-0 packers! ***!!!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey OlDOGG if Push is bringin his ford station wagontruck does that mean youll be incharge of leading the HORNS IN 

Oh yah PUSH being your bringin the wagon you gotta pick up SOAP OPERA LOL:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

He wouldn't last to long in my truck!:laughing:


----------



## KMBertog

I am down for something at 355/88... My mom lives in Glen Ellyn at 53 and Roosevelt (more or less) so I could always crash there if need be. I would like to go out and meet you guys. I know a lot of you are south burbs and I am in north/west burbs.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

I think for next season instead of plowing I'm going to set up my truck as a service truck and do emergency plow repair. 

seems like there are a lot of brake downs and there is never any one open at 3 am to repair any thing... full line of replacement parts arc welder, cutting torch, Air tool's and so on.

so what does every one thing of this idea????


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Its a great idea. Just be ready to travel. U gotta cover a big area to make money


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Reliable Snow and Ice;1210558 said:


> I think for next season instead of plowing I'm going to set up my truck as a service truck and do emergency plow repair.
> 
> seems like there are a lot of brake downs and there is never any one open at 3 am to repair any thing... full line of replacement parts arc welder, cutting torch, Air tool's and so on.
> 
> so what does every one thing of this idea????


Hey reliable sound like a good Idea there is a guy with a older f350 4x4 with utilitybox for sale over buy me. If you want I'll take look and send ya pic and #####


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1210313 said:


> He wouldn't last to long in my truck!:laughing:


LMFAO:laughing: just had to sneak that one in. LOL


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

DIRISHMAN;1210780 said:


> Hey reliable sound like a good Idea there is a guy with a older f350 4x4 with utilitybox for sale over buy me. If you want I'll take look and send ya pic and #####


yeah please do.... Thank you


----------



## Dissociative

depending on the location i am in for a meet (as long as i haven't pissed anyone off lately..)

Dave AND Busters......army trail and 355.....HUGE..and cheap..


----------



## R&R Yard Design

George you piss some one off yea right. Your more then welcome.


----------



## Dissociative

R&R Yard Design;1212415 said:


> George you piss some one off yea right. .


you'd be surprised...:laughing:

im in.....if we do a shop meet we can probably have more fun...i know a few dancers that would stop by for entertainments........mabey Elite will let us use his shop....i did just remodel the whole thing with fancy new stuff...LOL..


----------



## erkoehler

So, all you weather guys out there.....Think it is safe to go out of town Friday-Monday???


----------



## the new boss 92

ek did you ever end up posting pictures of you ebling?


----------



## Dissociative

the new boss 92;1212445 said:


> ek did you ever end up posting pictures of you ebling?


yeah....did you even get to use it yet?...that must have sucked not being the first one to play with it...

i wondered if i would end up tearing the wing off one of those being to wide...id like to see this thing work...i bet its pretty neat...


----------



## WilliamOak

That ebling is the ****, the amount of time it saves is unreal. 
It's hard to bust a wing off with how easy the shear pins break, trust me I know lol.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1212415 said:


> George you piss some one off yea right. Your more then welcome.


Hey Russ the only way he could get anyone mad is if soap opera come with . LOL Thumbs Up


----------



## erkoehler

Dissociative;1212452 said:


> yeah....did you even get to use it yet?...that must have sucked not being the first one to play with it...
> 
> i wondered if i would end up tearing the wing off one of those being to wide...id like to see this thing work...i bet its pretty neat...


It has been used on some smaller storms, and it is sweet. I'll try to get some videos and pics up when I get it cleaned up.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Dissociative;1212405 said:


> Dave AND Busters......army trail and 355.....HUGE..and cheap..


Dave and Busters would be great location for me

only 30 min away


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Dissociative;1212431 said:


> you'd be surprised...:laughing:
> 
> im in.....if we do a shop meet we can probably have more fun...i know a few dancers that would stop by for entertainments........mabey Elite will let us use his shop....i did just remodel the whole thing with fancy new stuff...LOL..


Hello george 
Holly Cr##$% what nice job on the chevey light job!!!! You got more lights than my state truck LOL!!! Dennis Thumbs Up


----------



## Midwest Pond

I couldn't afford the Ebling this year..... but I bought the EZ Plow






.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Dissociative;1212431 said:


> you'd be surprised...:laughing:
> 
> im in.....if we do a shop meet we can probably have more fun...i know a few dancers that would stop by for entertainments........mabey Elite will let us use his shop....i did just remodel the whole thing with fancy new stuff...LOL..


If you guys want to come south, Sully has a great shop. Oh yeah, I can personally tell you that it is a great place for the "entertainment". Plenty of room for whatever our minds come up with!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Push Does Sully have a POOL Table ???? there


----------



## AJ 502

Dissociative;1212431 said:


> you'd be surprised...:laughing:
> 
> im in.....if we do a shop meet we can probably have more fun...i know a few dancers that would stop by for entertainments........mabey Elite will let us use his shop....i did just remodel the whole thing with fancy new stuff...LOL..


It would be like the Christmas Parties all the Concrete Companies used to have when times were good.
Those were always the greatest!


----------



## AJ 502

Pushin 2 Please;1212553 said:


> If you guys want to come south, Sully has a great shop. Oh yeah, I can personally tell you that it is a great place for the "entertainment". Plenty of room for whatever our minds come up with!


I seriously was going to mention that a few days ago!!!! Lmao!!!
Cheap hotel to crash at around the corner!


----------



## affekonig

The Bronco's for sale if anybody's interested.


----------



## AJ 502

Dave AND Busters......army trail and 355.....HUGE..and cheap..[/QUOTE said:


> I forgot about that place. Very easy to get to.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Dave and busters it is then. Easy to get to for all is us.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1212624 said:


> Dave and busters it is then. Easy to get to for all is us.


SOLD...Lets pick a date,


----------



## R&R Yard Design

2/11 or 2-12 I see no snow that weekend.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRISHMAN;1212563 said:


> Hey Push Does Sully have a POOL Table ???? there


No pool table, but we got a nice craps/dice table. Ask Ron (pushin). we wear the dice out at my annual golf outing. and its plenty heavy duty enough to hold 2 pieces of "entertainment". We experimented last year and it worked great!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

i"m down for both.... hell i can't even remember where D&B is at??? damn old age


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1212662 said:


> No pool table, but we got a nice craps/dice table. Ask Ron (pushin). we wear the dice out at my annual golf outing. and its plenty heavy duty enough to hold 2 pieces of "entertainment". We experimented last year and it worked great!


Hey sully with that being said i take it ,That this is going to be a guys night out,rather than bring your mate which is fine by me need a night out anyway Thumbs Up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1212662 said:


> No pool table, but we got a nice craps/dice table. Ask Ron (pushin). we wear the dice out at my annual golf outing. and its plenty heavy duty enough to hold 2 pieces of "entertainment". We experimented last year and it worked great!


I have no idea what your talking about! Ok I do and I've never seen dice get rolled into that before! Need to think about the next time you kiss the dice for good luck. Never know where they have been!:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1212676 said:


> Hey sully with that being said i take it ,That this is going to be a guys night out,rather than bring your mate which is fine by me need a night out anyway Thumbs Up


My vote is for no wives, girlfriends and for some no "boyfriends".....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1212681 said:


> I have no idea what your talking about! Ok I do and I've never seen dice get rolled into that before! Need to think about the next time you kiss the dice for good luck. Never know where they have been!:laughing:


Hey PUSH I thought he was refering to the BIG FUZZY DICE hangin from sully's mirror he said that's why he cant plow straight because there always in the way swayin LOL


----------



## AJ 502

Pushin 2 Please;1212684 said:


> My vote is for no wives, girlfriends and for some no "boyfriends".....


:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1212684 said:


> My vote is for no wives, girlfriends and for some no "boyfriends"....
> 
> PUSH YOU FOR GOT ONE NO!!!!! SOAP OPERA EITHER !!!!!!! LMAO:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

DIRISHMAN;1212694 said:


> Pushin 2 Please;1212684 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My vote is for no wives, girlfriends and for some no "boyfriends"....
> 
> PUSH YOU FOR GOT ONE NO!!!!! SOAP OPERA EITHER !!!!!!! LMAO:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> IF We go to sully's place No bringing VHS of DAYS OF OUR LIVES ALSO
Click to expand...


----------



## crazyskier537

You guys expecting any snow soon?


----------



## Dissociative

somebody PM me the soap opera joke...im lost..

Thanks for the compliments on the Chevy....wait till you see the video of the train horn dual tank on board air system we rigged up for it with air shocks and everything..Like reapers air shocks with compressor and stuff just add twin tanks and a train horn...


----------



## Dissociative

Pushin 2 Please;1212553 said:


> t it is a great place for the "entertainment". Plenty of room for whatever our minds come up with!


This my friend is a dangerous statement to tell a bunch of tradesman...ask Elite how 2 quarter sticks duct tapped to a can of ether blow the lids off a dumpster easily......i got the video somewhere..


----------



## Dissociative




----------



## KMBertog

D&B would be a good place. Not to far from me... I could be there in 20-25 minutes.

Any idea on date?


----------



## brianbrich1

Dave and buster good for me...Im in


----------



## AJ 502

brianbrich1;1212849 said:


> Dave and buster good for me...Im in


Thats cool of you. You live pretty far.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Dissociative;1212744 said:


> somebody PM me the soap opera joke...im lost..
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on the Chevy....wait till you see the video of the train horn dual tank on board air system we rigged up for it with air shocks and everything..Like reapers air shocks with compressor and stuff just add twin tanks and a train horn...


Hey Sounds Like you and OLDOGG WOULD HAVE A GOOD TIME TOGETHER EXSPECIALY...AT WALLY MART WITH THE HORNS

One of his accounts he has to clear -----ALL he does is blow his horns and the people and snow clear the lot:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok in alll seriousness where are we lookin to go Sullys garage or dave and bozo's


----------



## metallihockey88

Id be in for d&b. Like an arcade for alcoholics. Can't go wrong there


----------



## KJ Cramer

Are we ever going to get a big dump????


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I had one about two hours ago. Hay you asked for it.


----------



## Philbilly2

Dissociative;1212405 said:


> depending on the location i am in for a meet (as long as i haven't pissed anyone off lately..)
> 
> Dave AND Busters......army trail and 355.....HUGE..and cheap..


Sounds like a the girls at a bad strip joint I visited once upon a time :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

KJ Cramer;1213007 said:


> Are we ever going to get a big dump????


tuesday....


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

Reliable Snow and Ice;1210558 said:


> I think for next season instead of plowing I'm going to set up my truck as a service truck and do emergency plow repair.
> 
> seems like there are a lot of brake downs and there is never any one open at 3 am to repair any thing... full line of replacement parts arc welder, cutting torch, Air tool's and so on.
> 
> so what does every one thing of this idea????


Got a guy that does that buy us,

names Wes
815-276-5227

great fabricator/welder as well

Nate


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

metallihockey88;1212936 said:


> Id be in for d&b. Like an arcade for alcoholics. Can't go wrong there


If there is a will there is a way, grasshopper!


----------



## Dissociative

Philbilly2;1213040 said:


> Sounds like a the girls at a bad strip joint I visited once upon a time :laughing:


is it that one over in ottowa?....cant think if the name....silver slipper....


----------



## metallihockey88

Dissociative;1213311 said:


> is it that one over in ottowa?....cant think if the name....silver slipper....


Lol thinkin he's talkin about the good ol girls in UP. Some real good ones up there


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Can some please PM me and let me know where we are going and a date and time when ever it is picked out Thank you


----------



## Philbilly2

Dissociative;1213311 said:


> is it that one over in ottowa?....cant think if the name....silver slipper....


Sh*t, the girls at the slipper look great compared to some of the other classy joints that have been graced with my presence.


----------



## the new boss 92

GMC99;1197945 said:


> I think our trucks break because we actually use them and have work for them! Anybody else notice that theres more and more people in this world that have absolutely no common sense?? And RJS you have it all backwards (once again), your suppose to have a newer truck and older plow equipment, its kinda half ass backward if your plow equipment is worth more then your truck!


lmfao at this comment, my blade is by far newer than my truck lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

the new boss 92;1214049 said:


> lmfao at this comment, my blade is by far newer than my truck lol


Hey BOSS SSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ..........We DON'T Mention that name on here LMAO:laughing:

BESIDES MOMMA SAY IT'S LIKE THE DEVIL RLMAO:laughing:

But I do agree with you JMO


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Dissociative;1213311 said:


> is it that one over in ottowa?....cant think if the name....silver slipper....





Philbilly2;1213734 said:


> Sh*t, the girls at the slipper look great compared to some of the other classy joints that have been graced with my presence.


It seams that every time I visit that place we get tossed out! I cant figure out why!


----------



## KMBertog

so we planning on D&B then??? WHat day? Any ideas...?


----------



## 84deisel

dave and b it is . There was talk of feb 12 ?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Can you guys keep your eyes open for a 100ish gallon L transfer tank? I been looking used and cant find anything. The ones on Craig's have been busts!


----------



## SkyhawkSteve

PabstBlueRibbon;1214627 said:


> Can you guys keep your eyes open for a 100ish gallon L transfer tank? I been looking used and cant find anything. The ones on Craig's have been busts!


Check out the equipment for sale thread there are 2 for sael in North West Indiana that may meet your need


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1212650 said:


> SOLD...Lets pick a date,


Lets pick a date


----------



## Dissociative

assuming some have families friday the 11th works for later in the evening...

trying to get us all together on a Sat i think would be harder?...

im in for either day.....Uncle Paulies is right down the road....and im gonna leave that alone until someone can tell me they have been there...actually inside...not drove by..LOL..


----------



## KMBertog

11th or the 12th works for me. maybe whoever organizes this (isn't AJ spearheading the efforts???) can send a PM to everyone so we are all on the same page?


----------



## AJ 502

Hey guys I cant do the 11th. My son is wrestling at sectionals that night.


----------



## erkoehler

I'm out of town the 11-13 so you guys will be plowing.


----------



## KMBertog

As long as the white gold isn't flying, I am good either night whatever is decided upon.


----------



## Midwest Pond

12th works for me

.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I say the 12th. You guys will all know with a fair amount of time to make your plans work around this meet and greet. It will be on the 12th at Dave and busters. Easy for every one to get to, time of 6-7pm


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin and I can not make the 12th. We have a friends bday party to go to. Just talked with wives and we can't get out of this one. Can we try another date?


----------



## erkoehler

I'd come as well if it wasn't during the 11-13 time frame.


----------



## Dissociative

bump it up to the 29th?


----------



## KMBertog

hey dissociative i looked at the vids you have posted of the lighting/strobe work you do.. very nice!! i poked around in a couple other threads and it seems like guys all over the country are wanting your knowledge/services... have you taken them up on any offers? i know some of the guys out east were discussing a possible visit to do all their trucks, ha! be sure to make some $$$ if you do!


----------



## AJ 502

R&R Yard Design;1215155 said:


> I say the 12th. You guys will all know with a fair amount of time to make your plans work around this meet and greet. It will be on the 12th at Dave and busters. Easy for every one to get to, time of 6-7pm


19th? 
Looks like we have a couple of great guys that should be there that cant make the 12th?

Everything else looks great R&R.


----------



## AJ 502

*UPDATED - M & G attendance.*
DIRISHMAN
RELIABLE
KMBERTOG
BRIANBRICH
PABST
R & R
MIDWEST
SULLIVAN
84DEISEL
ERKOEHLER
AFFEKONIG
METTALIHOCKEY
GMC99
SNOWGUYS
DFDSUPERDUTY
1OLDDOGTWO 
PHILLYBILLY
DISSOCIATIVE
SWTIIH


----------



## R&R Yard Design

any date is fine now. 

lol


----------



## AJ 502

*Saturday Feb. 19th - 6:00p.m.*
Dave & Busters
1555 N. Swift Road
Addison, IL. 60101 - 630.543.5151

*I-355 to Lake St. West to Swift Rd. Left on Swift.* Dave & Busters on left..


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

AJ 502;1215304 said:


> *Saturday Feb. 19th - 6:00p.m.*
> Dave & Busters
> 1555 N. Swift Road
> Addison, IL. 60101 - 630.543.5151
> 
> *I-355 to Lake St. West to Swift Rd. Left on Swift.* Dave & Busters on left..


That should work. I will have to ask the wife. (how said is that)....That works for everybody else?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

The 19th works for Sully and I. Hope everybody else is also free!


----------



## KMBertog

19th works for me as well!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

yes, the 11th/12th is bad for me, I will be out plowing our 4in snowfall and the grandkid is coming up that weekend so im told this morning......

is the *19th a done deal ?????!!!!!?????*


----------



## Dissociative

KMBertog;1215226 said:


> hey dissociative i looked at the vids you have posted of the lighting/strobe work you do.. very nice!! i poked around in a couple other threads and it seems like guys all over the country are wanting your knowledge/services... have you taken them up on any offers? i know some of the guys out east were discussing a possible visit to do all their trucks, ha! be sure to make some $$$ if you do!


i don't make any money off any plowsite member EVER.......but thanks for the compliment..

advice on anything is ALWAYS free for plowsite members...


----------



## Midwest Pond

I'm out on the 19th.... but its cool..... I'll catch the next one

my Son's birthday party..... maybe I should take him to Dave and Busters.....lmao


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Bring everyone there we can bring him a .nice big cake.


----------



## brianbrich1

19 th is good here...


----------



## Dissociative

as long as everyone local is peepin this thead...

anyone got a laptop they wanna dump....i need one for my daughter and wife to mess around with...can't keep em off my work computer and im scared the 7yr old will jack something up...

was gonna buy a net book for like 300 but might as well ask if anyone has something laying around a couple hundo...


----------



## 84deisel

Ok the 19th is fine with me so I will be there.


----------



## affekonig

84deisel;1216043 said:


> Ok the 19th is fine with me so I will be there.


If you're going I have to go... How's things?


----------



## 84deisel

hanging in there barely


----------



## AJ 502

*1Olddog & Midwest*
I will bring my 6 - year old son and they can hang out. 
How old are the kids guys? Let me know if it is not possible for sure.


----------



## AJ 502

On a good note Gentlemen! * Construction is back on!* 
I got a call Tuesday night to work Wednesday & Thursday. I couldnt go Wednesday so Thursday was out.
Got another call to work at a different site for today. Went to work and I talked to everyone. There is going to be alot of construction this year. 
The site I am on is going to last 4+ years.
Buildings are going to start to go up. Alot of contractors are breaking ground. Big projects.
I was on RT.6 near Gougar road & they were framing a house. Lol that is just 1 but a very good sign.

Well to all the Tradesmen in our thread. It looks like it is going to be a great year! Plus it is very early in the year!


----------



## Midwest Pond

AJ... appreciate the offer, but won't be able to attend..... some family over on that day for him


----------



## KMBertog

so have we agreed on the 19th then? i still am confused


----------



## the new boss 92

ek were you just on army trail about 20 minuets ago? i think i saw you had the ebling on boss v blade 4door ford. if that was you nice looking setup you got there. i flashed the light bar to.


----------



## the new boss 92

affekonig;1216063 said:


> If you're going I have to go... How's things?


you gotta chevy with western plow on craigslist?


----------



## brianbrich1

19th....going once, twice, sold.....the 19th it is....I think????


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ok so the 19th next month and it's at D&B up north???


----------



## SullivanSeptic

AJ 502;1216085 said:


> On a good note Gentlemen! * Construction is back on!*
> I got a call Tuesday night to work Wednesday & Thursday. I couldnt go Wednesday so Thursday was out.
> Got another call to work at a different site for today. Went to work and I talked to everyone. There is going to be alot of construction this year.
> The site I am on is going to last 4+ years.
> Buildings are going to start to go up. Alot of contractors are breaking ground. Big projects.
> I was on RT.6 near Gougar road & they were framing a house. Lol that is just 1 but a very good sign.
> 
> Well to all the Tradesmen in our thread. It looks like it is going to be a great year! Plus it is very early in the year!


I don't know about that. I usually have quite a few blue prints on my desk and quite a few jobs bid out already. Well let's just say my desk is not to full right now. Last 2 years were slower but we actually had good years. This year might not be that great for us. I guess we have a bit of a delayed reaction to the economy


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

AJ 502;1216085 said:


> On a good note Gentlemen! * Construction is back on!*
> I got a call Tuesday night to work Wednesday & Thursday. I couldnt go Wednesday so Thursday was out.
> Got another call to work at a different site for today. Went to work and I talked to everyone. There is going to be alot of construction this year.
> The site I am on is going to last 4+ years.
> Buildings are going to start to go up. Alot of contractors are breaking ground. Big projects.
> I was on RT.6 near Gougar road & they were framing a house. Lol that is just 1 but a very good sign.
> 
> Well to all the Tradesmen in our thread. It looks like it is going to be a great year! Plus it is very early in the year!


I have also heard this from several different contractors. A few people told me that the phone is ringing off the hook for bids and a lot of people want the ball rolling A.S.A.P. This is on the concrete side of the construction field. I say bring it!payup


----------



## KMBertog

AJ 502;1216085 said:


> On a good note Gentlemen! * Construction is back on!*
> I got a call Tuesday night to work Wednesday & Thursday. I couldnt go Wednesday so Thursday was out.
> Got another call to work at a different site for today. Went to work and I talked to everyone. There is going to be alot of construction this year.
> The site I am on is going to last 4+ years.
> Buildings are going to start to go up. Alot of contractors are breaking ground. Big projects.
> I was on RT.6 near Gougar road & they were framing a house. Lol that is just 1 but a very good sign.
> 
> Well to all the Tradesmen in our thread. It looks like it is going to be a great year! Plus it is very early in the year!


I saw several new homes going up in South Barrington a couple of weeks ago. Trying to get a hold of the builders to see if we can install the landscape Thumbs Up


----------



## erkoehler

the new boss 92;1216513 said:


> ek were you just on army trail about 20 minuets ago? i think i saw you had the ebling on boss v blade 4door ford. if that was you nice looking setup you got there. i flashed the light bar to.


That was me, I was on the phone and didn't notice!


----------



## the new boss 92

erkoehler;1216774 said:


> That was me, I was on the phone and didn't notice!


i wold have honked, but that feature doesnt work on my truck at the moment. props you have a nice looking setup btw. how are you likeing that ebling?


----------



## erkoehler

The ebling is sweet! Saving lots of time on docks, driveways, and wide open lots. It's definitely a lot going on on in the cab. I'm still getting the hang of it. Yesterday was the second time I've used it.


----------



## KMBertog

erkoehler;1216801 said:


> The ebling is sweet! Saving lots of time on docks, driveways, and wide open lots. It's definitely a lot going on on in the cab. I'm still getting the hang of it. Yesterday was the second time I've used it.


still waiting on pics, erk!


----------



## affekonig

the new boss 92;1216514 said:


> you gotta chevy with western plow on craigslist?


Nope, I have my Bronco on there. You talking about the red and silver one in Lisle? I'd been seeing that ad for a long time and saw it last night in a driveway down the street from me with for sale signs in it, but it had never been there before. Anyway...


----------



## Dissociative

If anyone knows of any carpenter jobs i'd sure be willing to
buy my way into them if possible......I'm dieing to get back to building.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

KMBertog;1216865 said:


> still waiting on pics, erk!


Me too!


----------



## brianbrich1

I am an asphalt man myself and hope this year it turns around... Small business has yet to get any rewards of a stim pak as far as I can tell


----------



## AJ 502

*1Olddog & Midwest.*
Would a later start time help you guys out? Like 9:00pm?


----------



## AJ 502

SullivanSeptic;1216731 said:


> I don't know about that. I usually have quite a few blue prints on my desk and quite a few jobs bid out already. Well let's just say my desk is not to full right now. Last 2 years were slower but we actually had good years. This year might not be that great for us. I guess we have a bit of a delayed reaction to the economy


Hopefully work will come around for everyone. If people start to see other projects starting up everyone will get more comfortable.
Banks will come around with that. They love collecting interest.


----------



## AJ 502

Pushin 2 Please;1216757 said:


> I have also heard this from several different contractors. A few people told me that the phone is ringing off the hook for bids and a lot of people want the ball rolling A.S.A.P. This is on the concrete side of the construction field. I say bring it!payup


Yes sir! I agree %100! Bring it all on!


----------



## AJ 502

KMBertog;1216770 said:


> I saw several new homes going up in South Barrington a couple of weeks ago. Trying to get a hold of the builders to see if we can install the landscape Thumbs Up


There a ton of subdivisions with only models and a few houses in them. We need to fill them all up.


----------



## AJ 502

Dissociative;1217039 said:


> If anyone knows of any carpenter jobs i'd sure be willing to
> buy my way into them if possible......I'm dieing to get back to building.


Not yet. I will post anything I hear of immediately. Or at least where building is going on.


----------



## AJ 502

brianbrich1;1217453 said:


> I am an asphalt man myself and hope this year it turns around... Small business has yet to get any rewards of a stim pak as far as I can tell


If you start laying asphalt when the frost is gone, especially parking lots and drives (not highway), that is a really great sign.
Keep me informed.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm all good for the 19th, just need to be home by the 21st. It was the the other weekend of the 
12th


----------



## AJ 502

1olddogtwo;1217754 said:


> I'm all good for the 19th, just need to be home by the 21st. It was the the other weekend of the
> 12th


Perfect!  I cant guarantee the 21st but we will try. LOL.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

If CAT slows down you know the economy sucks!


----------



## AJ 502

PabstBlueRibbon;1217849 said:


> If CAT slows down you know the economy sucks!


When times were great, alot of Excavating & Earth Moving Contractors were just buying new machines for jobs that lasted awhile and then would sell them when they were done instead of transporting them place to place, plus not having to worry about up keep / maintenance... Ruane Concrete was the 1st time I had ever heard of this. I did some research and spoke to many Operators and those boys in the field confirmed it.

That has a little to do with Cat slowing down. Plus alot of people not being able to get loans that used to get handed out like wedding invites.

Did Cat layoff anyone?


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Dissociative;1214740 said:


> assuming some have families friday the 11th works for later in the evening...
> 
> trying to get us all together on a Sat i think would be harder?...
> 
> im in for either day.....Uncle Paulies is right down the road....and im gonna leave that alone until someone can tell me they have been there...actually inside...not drove by..LOL..


George I can say I have been there a few times. $20 goes a long way!


----------



## AJ 502

DistinctiveDave. Are you in on the M&G? If so and I overlooked you on the list I am sorry.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

AJ 502;1217915 said:


> DistinctiveDave. Are you in on the M&G? If so and I overlooked you on the list I am sorry.


AJ, I just came in on this thread since you posted in the weather thread today. I had no desire to read about 8 yard salters and H plates on a 1500 Dodge.

Now it seems the thread is back to being decent with some of us plow guys just doing a little BSing.

I should be able to make the M&G. No drinking for me though, Im on the wagon, gave it up for the New Year. Rather spend the money on my Harley.


----------



## AJ 502

DistinctiveDave;1217929 said:


> AJ, I just came in on this thread since you posted in the weather thread today. I had no desire to read about 8 yard salters and H plates on a 1500 Dodge.
> 
> Now it seems the thread is back to being decent with some of us plow guys just doing a little BSing.
> 
> I should be able to make the M&G. No drinking for me though, Im on the wagon, gave it up for the New Year. Rather spend the money on my Harley.


Lol! Sounds Good.
I am offering a few drinks for everyone if you change your mind.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Cool AJ. I appreciate it. It will good to put some faces to names. 

I met metallihockey, Erik a few weeks ago. He hooked me up with a sweet salting account! Thanks again!

Also met Pabst, very briefly.

I have known PTL for a while and dissociative.


----------



## AJ 502

Should I get you guys some "HELLO MY NAME IS " Stickers? LOL.


----------



## metallihockey88

DistinctiveDave;1217929 said:


> I should be able to make the M&G. No drinking for me though, Im on the wagon, gave it up for the New Year. Rather spend the money on my Harley.


geez dave no one likes a quitter


----------



## DistinctiveDave

metallihockey88;1218037 said:
 

> geez dave no one likes a quitter


I think I passed the class.

Christmas Day, g/f drove me to her families house. Full bottle of Captain, 750ml, in 6 hours, went home, passed out for 3 hours, woke up and did the full plow.

And new years eve was Captain, with shots of Tequilla and Moonshine-yummy!
Im tired of not remembering nights out drinking.


----------



## metallihockey88

DistinctiveDave;1218084 said:


> I think I passed the class.
> 
> Christmas Day, g/f drove me to her families house. Full bottle of Captain, 750ml, in 6 hours, went home, passed out for 3 hours, woke up and did the full plow.
> 
> And new years eve was Captain, with shots of Tequilla and Moonshine-yummy!
> Im tired of not remembering nights out drinking.


At least you give me hope to one day grow up. Still in that phase. Slowed down a bit but when I do go out now I've been known to do some work and get a bit out of hand lol


----------



## KMBertog

AJ 502;1217993 said:


> Should I get you guys some "HELLO MY NAME IS " Stickers? LOL.


LOL i have never met anyone on this site face to face so might be nice, no joke. i will bring business cards for you guys just in case anyone ever needs to get a hold of me. cant wait to meet you all!


----------



## KMBertog

DistinctiveDave;1218084 said:


> I think I passed the class.
> 
> Christmas Day, g/f drove me to her families house. Full bottle of Captain, 750ml, in 6 hours, went home, passed out for 3 hours, woke up and did the full plow.
> 
> And new years eve was Captain, with shots of Tequilla and Moonshine-yummy!
> Im tired of not remembering nights out drinking.


captain = brutal!


----------



## AJ 502

KMBertog;1218159 said:


> LOL i have never met anyone on this site face to face so might be nice, no joke. i will bring business cards for you guys just in case anyone ever needs to get a hold of me. cant wait to meet you all!


LOL. I am kinda serious. If everyone shows up. And we are all talking with everyone trying to meet each other. I think we need some kind of Tag. Or at least I may.

Video / Pics? Who is a great photog? Bring your euipment.


----------



## KMBertog

AJ 502;1218168 said:


> LOL. I am kinda serious. If everyone shows up. And we are all talking with everyone trying to meet each other. I think we need some kind of Tag. Or at least I may.
> 
> Video / Pics? Who is a great photog? Bring your euipment.


i majored in broadcast journalism in college..... but don't have any video equipment at the moment other than my cell phone, lol.

name tags might not be a bad idea.... is there like a room or anything we can reserve at D & B or will it be a cluster#%&*?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey AJ

I have a new digital camera (NIKKON) Ans Can get pic developed quickly and SAMS Club or COSTCO and post some how.

Next I think name tags all sayin HELLO MY NAME IS SOAP OPERA OR MR VEEBOX OR MR H PLATE WHAT YA THINK LMAO:laughing:


----------



## nevrnf

I am going to try and get out for a couple of hours to meet some of you. My Daughter has a volleyball tournament Sat and Sun and I have to be up at 5 am both days to drive to the tournament so i cant stay super late.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DistinctiveDave;1217929 said:


> AJ, I just came in on this thread since you posted in the weather thread today. I had no desire to read about 8 yard salters and H plates on a 1500 Dodge.
> 
> Now it seems the thread is back to being decent with some of us plow guys just doing a little BSing.
> 
> 
> 
> BINGO.....I had stayed way ....and turned all Notification on this "Thread", it had taken a turn to the south like most of our weather for awhile
Click to expand...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Name tags? Seriously? Come on. I thnink we can figure it out. Not to mention, I'll be with Ron (pushin) and he is about 8' 5" tall so you will see us.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ Come on? Another tall joke? Maybe I'm not tall, everybody else is just short!:laughing:


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;1218398 said:


> ^ Come on? Another tall joke? Maybe I'm not tall, everybody else is just short!:laughing:


I may be short but you are definately pretty damn tall


----------



## AJ 502

KMBertog;1218194 said:


> i majored in broadcast journalism in college..... but don't have any video equipment at the moment other than my cell phone, lol.
> 
> name tags might not be a bad idea.... is there like a room or anything we can reserve at D & B or will it be a cluster#%&*?


[/QUOTE]"LOL i have never met anyone on this site face to face so might be nice, no joke. i will bring business cards for you guys just in case anyone ever needs to get a hold of me. cant wait to meet you all! "[/QUOTE]

It is probably going to a cluster. Hopefully you can put that schooling to use at the M&G.
I think we will all have a full wallet business cards at the end of the night. lol.


----------



## AJ 502

DIRISHMAN;1218205 said:


> Hey AJ
> 
> I have a new digital camera (NIKKON) Ans Can get pic developed quickly and SAMS Club or COSTCO and post some how.
> 
> Next I think name tags all sayin HELLO MY NAME IS SOAP OPERA OR MR VEEBOX OR MR H PLATE WHAT YA THINK LMAO:laughing:


Bring your camera. Just make sure you bring the neck cord so you dont set it down at the bar and walk away and forget it.


----------



## AJ 502

nevrnf;1218309 said:


> I am going to try and get out for a couple of hours to meet some of you. My Daughter has a volleyball tournament Sat and Sun and I have to be up at 5 am both days to drive to the tournament so i cant stay super late.


I will add you to the list.
I dont miss waking up at 4 - 5am for Sat. & Sun. Tournaments (Youth Wrestling) now that the boys are in High School.
State Wrestling is that weekend in Champaign. My son will make it to sectionals, I dont think he will make it to State this year. We have Montini, Marmion in our sectional. He has always been a stud but it caught up to him now that he is a freshman. It has been a great season, just have to work for next year.


----------



## AJ 502

SullivanSeptic;1218360 said:


> Name tags? Seriously? Come on. I thnink we can figure it out. Not to mention, I'll be with Ron (pushin) and he is about 8' 5" tall so you will see us.


He can reach over people at the bar to get our drinks for us. lol.


----------



## AJ 502

*1Olddog* - Do you have any future cast for the 19th?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

metallihockey88;1218411 said:


> I may be short but you are definately pretty damn tall


OK, you guys are right. 


AJ 502;1218428 said:


> He can reach over people at the bar to get our drinks for us. lol.


I have been known to do this before!


----------



## Dissociative

http://www.youtube.com/user/DissociativeVideos?feature=mhum#p/u/7/1hXGLhwnqpQ

here ya go.....its all about your "weather talk" ...just for you smart guys...


----------



## Dissociative

yes...DandB does indeed have large party rooms....we may have to split up a bill for it but they have that option...

they also have 2 bars....one large one in the main area with all the games....and a more adult bar on the other end by the pool tables and private rooms....

after 9 i think on F and S there is a cover........m-f they have eat and play combos where you get credits for the games and food on same deal....NONE on sat's though...

Booze is not the best priced so i strongly suggest we all do a little pregame in the parking lot...Which is really laid back BTW...you can do just about anything in that parkign lot and never have a problem..

OHHH....also they charge you 1.00 for the stupid plastic game card.....so if you guys got extra bring em....i got like 9 or something.....save u guys 1.00


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dissociative do have a extea strobe pack willing to sell? or anyone else?

i think mine burned the other night?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

I just took the 608 Cert. Class at school and boy is that a doozie of a test. I could use some D & B right now!


----------



## Dissociative

1olddogtwo;1218854 said:


> Dissociative do have a extea strobe pack willing to sell? or anyone else?
> 
> i think mine burned the other night?


Plowsite mandates that i can't answer questions like these...notice my avatar..

But my email is in my signature.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

My phone doesnt show signnature's

Try u later when I get home from HD


----------



## Dissociative

OLD DOG...or anyone else.....630-361-4390


----------



## KMBertog

I look forward to meeting you guys!

What's the scoop on this Tuesday/Wednesday storm? Early forecasts are calling for some serious snow.

http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-overlays.php3?STATIONID=LOT


----------



## Dissociative

KMBertog;1219007 said:


> I look forward to meeting you guys!
> 
> What's the scoop on this Tuesday/Wednesday storm? Early forecasts are calling for some serious snow.
> 
> http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-overlays.php3?STATIONID=LOT


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1218907&posted=1#post1218907


----------



## erkoehler

Snowmobile trails are sweet up north, guess I'll be heading home early Monday!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1219183 said:


> snowmobile trails are sweet up north, guess i'll be heading home early monday!


i hate you


----------



## KMBertog

i sure hope we start february out with a bang! 

possible salt run tonight too???


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

KMBertog;1219319 said:


> i sure hope we start february out with a bang!
> 
> possible salt run tonight too???


I was also hoping for a salt run. Looks like that is gone!:realmad:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1219325 said:


> I was also hoping for a salt run. Looks like that is gone!:realmad:


http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mkx/?n=webbriefing got to click


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Holy crap. I think he said 6-10 and then possible 2ft. And that's for wisconsin. More to the south. Look out 1967 and 1979. We might take the cake here. If this holds true, I'll see all of you in 2 weeks. I'm gonna live in the truck.


----------



## Mark13

Count me 1/2 in for the 19th. I plan my life 5 minutes in advance, any further then that I have no guarantee that I'll be where I say I will.

As Confucius said "Wherever you go, there you be" I think he was talking to me.


----------



## AJ 502

Dissociative;1218840 said:


> yes...DandB does indeed have large party rooms....we may have to split up a bill for it but they have that option...
> 
> they also have 2 bars....one large one in the main area with all the games....and a more adult bar on the other end by the pool tables and private rooms....
> 
> after 9 i think on F and S there is a cover........m-f they have eat and play combos where you get credits for the games and food on same deal....NONE on sat's though...
> 
> Booze is not the best priced so i strongly suggest we all do a little pregame in the parking lot...Which is really laid back BTW...you can do just about anything in that parkign lot and never have a problem..
> 
> OHHH....also they charge you 1.00 for the stupid plastic game card.....so if you guys got extra bring em....i got like 9 or something.....save u guys 1.00


I am putting down $300 at the bar for us. I think that should cover at least 3 drinks each.
*When that is gone I will play pool for drinks.* lol.
I am looking forward this M&G!
*Just remember 1olddog has to be home by the 21st!*


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey AJ just don't be suprised if he shows up at D&B with end loader instead of his truck 
after all the snow LOL we will all look like this  because of no sleep or to much 


In alll seriousness AJ you should not have to put that money down alone we could all pitch in as a good person/freind should do 25.00 a person for all to have a good time at 30 people showin up 25x 30ps Members = 750.00 JMOThumbs Up see ya soon


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRISHMAN;1219548 said:


> Hey AJ just don't be suprised if he shows up at D&B with end loader instead of his truck
> after all the snow LOL we will all look like this  because of no sleep or to much
> 
> In alll seriousness AJ you should not have to put that money down alone we could all pitch in as a good person/freind should do 25.00 a person for all to have a good time at 30 people showin up 25x 30ps Members = 750.00 JMOThumbs Up see ya soon


I agree. Thanx for all the legwork aj. only problem is that 750 might just get past ron and sullivan lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

metallihockey88;1219552 said:


> I agree. Thanx for all the legwork aj. only problem is that 750 might just get past ron and sullivan lol


Hey Metal 
Sorry I didn,t clarify AJ said Back a few parts on here he was puttin up 300.00 Hondo's for him to get eveyone a few round.So I said if every one kicked in 25.00 a person =ing 750.00 that sound more than be enough for D&B 's But not enough if we were at sully's with the dice table/entertainment table. Sully said he had to make the tabel longer due to the fact Big ron threw the ivory's hard and fast


----------



## AJ 502

DIRISHMAN;1219548 said:


> Hey AJ just don't be suprised if he shows up at D&B with end loader instead of his truck
> after all the snow LOL we will all look like this  because of no sleep or to much
> 
> In alll seriousness AJ you should not have to put that money down alone we could all pitch in as a good person/freind should do 25.00 a person for all to have a good time at 30 people showin up 25x 30ps Members = 750.00 JMOThumbs Up see ya soon


*Man!!! If we were to go that route. We should have gone to Crazy Rock in Romeoville! LOL.*
Its OK about the cash. My original post said I would have an open bar for 1 hour. I know I drink beer only and so do most of the guys I know. So $300 should fit in perfect.

Plus I dont want some undercover alki to go over the limit and get a DUI and then I would have to think about it for the rest of my life especially if someone were to get hurt or hurt someone.
Anything after $300 and you are on your own. 2 - 3 beers each and then everyone is responsible for their own actions.
Thank You Though D-Mac.


----------



## AJ 502

DIRISHMAN;1219587 said:


> Hey Metal
> Sorry I didn,t clarify AJ said Back a few parts on here he was puttin up 300.00 Hondo's for him to get eveyone a few round.So I said if every one kicked in 25.00 a person =ing 750.00 that sound more than be enough for D&B 's But not enough if we were at sully's with the dice table/entertainment table. Sully said he had to make the tabel longer due to the fact Big ron threw the ivory's hard and fast


*I would most definitely do a shop get together than anything else!*

Portillos Beef Catered. 12 cases of beer. PHONE CALLS! Heck Yea!!!!!


----------



## erkoehler

Sounds like this is coming together nicely! Hopefully most show up.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sounds good AJ but I think It's a little bit hard to change D&B all though my new camera would make for some nice Pic's of some extra entertainment sully talked about to hang up in the rigs 
LOL


----------



## AJ 502

erkoehler;1219707 said:


> Sounds like this is coming together nicely! Hopefully most show up.


Heck Yea! Get yourself back here safely!


----------



## AJ 502

DIRISHMAN;1219711 said:


> Sounds good AJ but I think It's a little bit hard to change D&B all though my new camera would make for some nice Pic's of some extra entertainment sully talked about to hang up in the rigs
> LOL


Yes i agree! My wife does not know she is not going yet! The camera would be like "What happens in Vegas *STAYS* in Vegas"!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AJ 502;1219718 said:


> Yes i agree! My wife does not know she is not going yet! The camera would be like "What happens in Vegas *STAYS* in Vegas"!


LMAO AJ:laughing: Mine as well. OOOOPS sorry hun forgot to tell you I am goin out with the boys tonight. Holy [email protected]@P I will be in the dog house Oh well you only live once 
PARTY ON AJ LOL


----------



## KMBertog

i am more than willing to put up some payup to secure a room, or some happy hour or whatever.. If it is divided up between us guys that's fine. 

anyway, i am keeping fingers crossed for this system coming to town tuesday/wednesday... i just bought bulls tix for the night they are honoring the 91 champs! cost a pretty penny for decent seats.


----------



## Midwest Pond

like I mentioned.... I share a birthday with my son who is turning six, people coming over........its all a timing thing for me...... I'd love to have a few and meet you guys....... If not this one, then the next


----------



## Bird21

I am in I will bring some cash and entertainment.............. oh wait D and B is a family joint scratch that..... soulda picked a dumpy place then I woulda rolled in like Larry Flint... I just bring some beer money instead


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hey guys, I'm sorry but I'm not 21.....


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

I'll bet we can get a room at chunky cheese cheeper then D&B...:laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Bird21;1219772 said:


> I am in I will bring some cash and entertainment.............. oh wait D and B is a family joint scratch that..... soulda picked a dumpy place then I woulda rolled in like Larry Flint... I just bring some beer money instead


CRAZY ROCK men's club.... where the women do not wear top's....


----------



## KMBertog

So far the models for this Tuesday/Wednesday storm look impressive


----------



## KMBertog

Courtesy of National Weather Service:

"A foot or more of snow will not be uncommon over much of northeast illinois and far northwest indiana."  :salute:


----------



## Midwest Pond

Reliable Snow and Ice;1219926 said:


> CRAZY ROCK men's club.... where the women do not wear top's....


I was a DJ there for a bit when I went to Lewis University..... small world

.


----------



## Dissociative

this sounds more and more like we either need to do this at Sullys shop or Crazy Rock...


can i change my vote to crazy rock?...i'd hate to be the guy who suggested the place we all have no fun at..LOL


----------



## Innovative Snow

See what happens I have not been on hear for a couple weeks and now everybody is having a party. I see how you guys are


----------



## KMBertog

hey ERK, that Ebling will get a workout this week! wesport

Pics please!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

I might be able to go!


----------



## Dissociative

Mark13;1219440 said:


> I plan my life 5 minutes in advance, .


----------



## Dissociative

eric doesn't really have an Ebling....this is all just a scam......


----------



## KMBertog

Dissociative;1220432 said:


> eric doesn't really have an Ebling....this is all just a scam......


Pics = proof! :redbounce


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok whatya guys say we flip a coin for where we are going

1st Heads SULLYS SHOP

2nd Tails SULLYS AND OLDDOGGS SHOP :laughing: LOL

3rd ON end D&B ????


----------



## KMBertog

what's the over/under on how many times Skilling wets himself talking about the incoming storm? :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1220473 said:


> Ok whatya guys say we flip a coin for where we are going
> 
> 1st Heads SULLYS SHOP
> 
> 2nd Tails SULLYS AND OLDDOGGS SHOP :laughing: LOL
> 
> 3rd ON end D&B ????


i got a basketball hoop in mine


----------



## KMBertog

1olddogtwo;1220714 said:


> i got a basketball hoop in mine


we had a hoop at the old shop before we moved... i imagine it is still there, too bad it was only like 7 foot cause me and my brothers were just little squirts back then :laughing:


----------



## Dissociative

1olddogtwo;1220714 said:


> i got a basketball hoop in mine


makes me think of this


----------



## 1olddogtwo

looking good.....


----------



## 84deisel

see this is where I throw the curve.But actually the shop is in Rolling meadows.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

try that again


----------



## WilliamOak

I guess I'm just not cool enough to be in the purple...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

try that again


----------



## dieseld

WilliamOak;1220897 said:


> I guess I'm just not cool enough to be in the purple...


Let's hope we are in the lighter totals area.


----------



## WilliamOak

dieseld;1220916 said:


> Let's hope we are in the lighter totals area.


I guess I'm more concerned with what I'll be gettin in Platteville, WI as thats where I'll be!

12" is cool and all but 20" plus is some nasty sh*t!

At least those guys with seasonals had a good thing goin for a while.... lol.


----------



## Dissociative

OLD....funny part is my route goes from glendale hts, to naperville, woodrifge, downers grove, darien, summit, and lyons..


----------



## REAPER

1olddogtwo;1219824 said:


> Hey guys, I'm sorry but I'm not 21.....


You should change your screen name to "1youngpuptwo". 

Not sure some places will let you in the door if under 21.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

REAPER;1220952 said:


> You should change your screen name to "1youngpuptwo".
> 
> Not sure some places will let you in the door if under 21.


how about ''lookin4young..."

41 really


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dissociative;1220936 said:


> OLD....funny part is my route goes from glendale hts, to naperville, woodrifge, downers grove, darien, summit, and lyons..


once in a while Arctic run's me up that way...


----------



## KMBertog

WilliamOak;1220923 said:


> I guess I'm more concerned with what I'll be gettin in Platteville, WI as thats where I'll be!
> 
> 12" is cool and all but 20" plus is some nasty sh*t!
> 
> At least those guys with seasonals had a good thing goin for a while.... lol.


Colin

if you weren't in wisconsin for school you could be in the "purple group" and sit with the "cool kids" at the lunch table!!!! :laughing:

Yea the seasonal contracts are going to hurt this storm... but those that are per push will make up for it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dissociative;1220754 said:


> makes me think of this


lol

i had found my problem....bad fuse...odd its never done that


----------



## R&R Yard Design

George thanks so much for helping me out. Your a stand up guy. I need to do back UPS on the Chevy for the rear blade


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

FYI guys, 

I talked to my boss and he is looking to hire a couple guys that have loaders or skids. I told him I would pass the word along. If your interested give him a call, he is with Snowpusher Inc.

Joe Paweleck 847-800-9814 (cell) 

Tell him you talked to Bryan.


----------



## brianbrich1

I am looking for 2 more trucks to possibly run on tue-wed in the Alsip area for one route and NWI for the other. I want to post here first before employement hoping to get more reliable of a response....


----------



## Snow2Go

Brian, Im right in New Lenox I wasnt going too do anything but I cant pass it up. Ill PM you.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Snow2go. Where u at in New Lenox? I'm at laraway and schoolhouse


----------



## Snow2Go

Cedar n Francis.

Ive seen you before. I took this year off.

Im for hire Guys
Skid Steer and Chevy Dump with 8'6
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=117984


----------



## brianbrich1

Hey Russ....I switched threads dont want to not talk about weather over there and get bumbed


----------



## brianbrich1

Snow2go pm sent


----------



## KMBertog

pretty sure we'll have to fire up and check fluids on all the backup equipment tomorrow a.m. to make sure all up and running.... backup trucks, blowers, skids, etc. getcha popcorn ready!


----------



## KJ Cramer

If anyone needs any back-up in the northeast area (lake county) let me know. I'm very interested, professional, insured and reasonable. I have my own route but i am sure I will be able to handle some more.


----------



## dieseld

KJ Cramer;1221338 said:


> If anyone needs any back-up in the northeast area (lake county) let me know. I'm very interested, professional, insured and reasonable. I have my own route but i am sure I will be able to handle some more.


PM sent to you.


----------



## affekonig

I guess I'll throw it out there because the city has been so inconsistant the last few years: I'll probably be available with a truck or two in the Naperville/Lisle/Downers/etc area. Send me a pm if you want my number.


----------



## Dlongerman

Im available to run for a couple of hours at any point just give me a pm with a number and i will call ya. I have a 2010 F250 WideOut. I live in Schaumburg willing to travel about 10 miles. I Just have to be close to my accounts but other then that I am available!


----------



## jblatti13

guys i am also available to help out as well in the joliet,plainfield,shorewood areas. got two trucks and just enough work to heep me busy for 4-5 hours, so after that i can help out. pm me or 815-791-7103 is my cell.


----------



## Dissociative

R&R Yard Design;1221022 said:


> George thanks so much for helping me out. Your a stand up guy. I need to do back UPS on the Chevy for the rear blade


NO problem buddy....but do me a solid....put that here..
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=64164

and so everyone has my info....for "whatever" may be needed...
630-361-4390 George


----------



## KMBertog

time to catch some 

however, i feel like a 6 year old waiting for santa on christmas! restless!


----------



## scottL

Dissociative;1221498 said:


> NO problem buddy....but do me a solid....put that here..
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=64164
> 
> and so everyone has my info....for "whatever" may be needed...
> 630-361-4390 George


Dude! I thought I heard you moved to another state....Your still in Illinois?


----------



## scottL

*bobcat ( owner/operator )*

I'm looking for someone with a bobcat ( owner/operator ). Carol Stream area. Must be a two speed with push bucket for large lots.

Also would be interested in a sub plow truck owner/operator but plow must be 8' or better. No homesteader plowers needed.

Thanks,

Just PM me.


----------



## Dissociative

Yea Father....I'm still around...money for move fell through


----------



## Dlongerman

scottL;1221778 said:


> I'm looking for someone with a bobcat ( owner/operator ). Carol Stream area. Must be a two speed with push bucket for large lots.
> 
> Also would be interested in a sub plow truck owner/operator but plow must be 8' or better. No homesteader plowers needed.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Just PM me.


PM Sent!!!!!!!


----------



## erkoehler

Got my first call this morning to Plow an extra trailer storage area. The Chevy's long week has begun!


----------



## Innovative Snow

He we go guys this is going to be 1 hell of a storm. If anybody needs a little help in the O'Hare, elmwood Park, Norridge or Skokie areas. Let me know we have 4 trucks running in those areas also we have a skidster with blade and bucket in the Forest park area.


----------



## metallihockey88

Innovative Snow;1221977 said:


> He we go guys this is going to be 1 hell of a storm. If anybody needs a little help in the O'Hare, elmwood Park, Norridge or Skokie areas. Let me know we have 4 trucks running in those areas also we have a skidster with blade and bucket in the Forest park area.


gimme a call, need a hand in skokie. Erik 847-204-6196 thanks


----------



## westburbs

Hey guys FYI I have three extra trucks and a Skid steer if anyone needs help in Will or Dupage counties.
We are a professional company with all the required insurance. Our shop is located rt. 59 and 95th street in Naperville 
If you need any help contact me at 630-514-1235


----------



## KMBertog

just went out back and the mechanics are mounting blades on spare trucks.... you know we're expecting a ton of snow if they're putting blades on the old clunkers we have layin around!


----------



## JaimeG

Hey, Chicago guys, my uncle just had one of his plows stolen off of his New Holland L180. They were sitting at the Target on Army Trail Rd in Glendale Heights. We are so lucky they left the skid loader. The plow was an 8ft Snow Wolf with Wolf Wings and homemade tire edges. Please be on the lookout, report it to the police or text me @ 8473079771.


----------



## erkoehler

JaimeG;1222342 said:


> Hey, Chicago guys, my uncle just had one of his plows stolen off of his New Holland L180. They were sitting at the Target on Army Trail Rd in Glendale Heights. We are so lucky they left the skid loader. The plow was an 8ft Snow Wolf with Wolf Wings and homemade tire edges. Please be on the lookout, report it to the police or text me @ 8473079771.


That's right by my house! Wow.


----------



## Dissociative

hey guys...i got this really cool new yellow plow all i need is someone with a bobcat and we can split the profits..

wait.....DOH


----------



## the new boss 92

JaimeG;1222342 said:


> Hey, Chicago guys, my uncle just had one of his plows stolen off of his New Holland L180. They were sitting at the Target on Army Trail Rd in Glendale Heights. We are so lucky they left the skid loader. The plow was an 8ft Snow Wolf with Wolf Wings and homemade tire edges. Please be on the lookout, report it to the police or text me @ 8473079771.


ouch i drive by there every night, it was there friday. havent been up that way in a couple days.


erkoehler;1222350 said:


> That's right by my house! Wow.


and were neighbors lol


----------



## alsam116

alright guys i would love to come to your area and help you guys out and make a little coin in the process since were onkly getting rain here. i would like to come up tonight or in the morning and stay untill you dont need me anymore on wednesday night or thursday or when ever. if anyone is interested plese pm me or give me a call @513-390-0049.

i dont want to make the trip up there for just 10 truck hours though so please keep that in mind if you could. 

Thank you all in advance,
Alex Lewis


----------



## Dissociative

http://www.youtube.com/user/DissociativeVideos#p/u/8/aIPZwqCeP3E


----------



## the new boss 92

everyone sleeping,seems dead for a blizzard coming in!


----------



## KMBertog

the new boss 92;1222498 said:


> everyone sleeping,seems dead for a blizzard coming in!


not sleeping quite yet... still at the office making sure things are prepared... equipment, time sheets, radios, fuel, yada yada yada...

early to bed tonight though!


----------



## REAPER

Dissociative;1222463 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/DissociativeVideos#p/u/8/aIPZwqCeP3E


Pick up your phone or call me back.


----------



## KMBertog

Sorry, couldn't resist!

Weather advisory -- 2 feet of snow!


----------



## jlw876

PabstBlueRibbon;1221046 said:


> FYI guys,
> 
> I talked to my boss and he is looking to hire a couple guys that have loaders or skids. I told him I would pass the word along. If your interested give him a call, he is with Snowpusher Inc.
> 
> Joe Paweleck 847-800-9814 (cell)
> 
> Tell him you talked to Bryan.


I heard Snowpusher is kinda desperately looking for help. They called my buddy today looking for 5-7 trucks. He tried to get in with them earlier this year but they blew him off. Now they're calling him almost begging..oh well!! :laughing:


----------



## erkoehler

Hey that new Holland us completely gone from the target lot.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

well guys i hope your ready. I plowed the 99 storm and it was amazing. lots of things can happen. My trucks ready for the blizzard. Im not scared. Video camera is ready. if anyone needs something shoot me an email ill be checking them on my phone. i may be able to help or i may not. doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

jlw876;1223040 said:


> I heard Snowpusher is kinda desperately looking for help. They called my buddy today looking for 5-7 trucks. He tried to get in with them earlier this year but they blew him off. Now they're calling him almost begging..oh well!! :laughing:


That is not what I was hearing. We were looking for 2-3 skids and maybe 3-4 trucks


----------



## alsam116

pabstblue ribbon...Is you guy still loooking for a few trucks? i have a combo and could possibly bring a few plow trucks with me . Is it to late to Joe call and find out? I really want to go up and help out.
Thank you for the heads up,
Alex Lewis 513-390-0049


----------



## Innovative Snow

HELP! My skid steer is down if anyone can help out in Forest Park I have a large apartment complex that has very limited space for snow.


----------



## JaimeG

erkoehler;1223045 said:


> Hey that new Holland us completely gone from the target lot.


Yeah, we moved it closer to the security camera, bought a new pusher for it. Filed a police report, the officer said he passed by last Thursday and it was still there, you say you saw it Friday, so if must've been this weekend when they took it.


----------



## erkoehler

JaimeG;1223345 said:


> Yeah, we moved it closer to the security camera, bought a new pusher for it. Filed a police report, the officer said he passed by last Thursday and it was still there, you say you saw it Friday, so if must've been this weekend when they took it.


It was def. there Friday when I went by in the AM. I always look at it and say I need one of those!

I used to be a manager at that Target, did they get it on tape? All depends on how fast they were when it was taken!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm posing these for Pushin 2 Please. He has some emergency repairs to do on his plow. Has a bunch of broken welds on it.


----------



## JaimeG

erkoehler;1223376 said:


> It was def. there Friday when I went by in the AM. I always look at it and say I need one of those!
> 
> I used to be a manager at that Target, did they get it on tape? All depends on how fast they were when it was taken!


The guy in charge of the cameras said it could take up to two weeks to go over the tapes, but now that I know it was still there Friday it should cut that time down. I'll let him know tomorrow to look into this past weekend's tapes only. Thanks for the help.


----------



## erkoehler

No problem! Glad I could help, that was a nice setup. Good luck this week!


----------



## JaimeG

erkoehler;1223438 said:


> No problem! Glad I could help, that was a nice setup. Good luck this week!


Good luck to you too!!!payuppayup


----------



## KMBertog

SullivanSeptic;1223380 said:


> I'm posing these for Pushin 2 Please. He has some emergency repairs to do on his plow. Has a bunch of broken welds on it.


That license plate AUTOPSY says it all!!! :salute:


----------



## the new boss 92

JaimeG;1223441 said:


> Good luck to you too!!!payuppayup


when i went by on friday night on the way home from work it was still there as well, ill keep and eye out for you. if i catch that sob before you will read about a man in carol stream locked up for muder over snow plow. i hate these people that do this.


----------



## JaimeG

Thanks man, we really appreciate it. Yeah, whoever those scumbags are, I hate their guts. I wonder how they can live with knowing they make money with something others worked hard to get.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Innovative Snow;1223344 said:


> HELP! My skid steer is down if anyone can help out in Forest Park I have a large apartment complex that has very limited space for snow.


whats wrong with it??? down doesnt say much.... call me maybe i can help. 708-670-0949


----------



## Innovative Snow

Reliable Snow and Ice;1223654 said:


> whats wrong with it??? down doesnt say much.... call me maybe i can help. 708-670-0949[/QUOTE
> 
> trans issues its done. I will call you in a couple hours. Tom/Innovative Snow 708 595 9573


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Salted heavily! Stuck at school till 1 then going right to bed


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

PabstBlueRibbon;1223702 said:


> Salted heavily! Stuck at school till 1 then going right to bed


are they closing the night classes???


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Nope wich is wired


----------



## the new boss 92

no one is closing anything, every one i have talked to is just brushing this off there shoulder and sys its going to be an inch or 2


----------



## the new boss 92

JaimeG;1223589 said:


> Thanks man, we really appreciate it. Yeah, whoever those scumbags are, I hate their guts. I wonder how they can live with knowing they make money with something others worked hard to get.


no problem, you have any idea were it might be, i do like to explore and ill explore the area if needed. if i find it i will personally steal it back for you guys and deliver it at target with a big flucking chain installed on it for ya lol. keep us updated and were it might have walked to.


----------



## the new boss 92

if any one needs a hand on bobcat or anything let me know ill get info to you asap!


----------



## Snow2Go

Anyone work for VTS services? Looks like I am tonight just wanted too see if there was any complaints.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Snow2Go;1224242 said:


> Anyone work for VTS services? Looks like I am tonight just wanted too see if there was any complaints.


yes I have and jim is a good guy.... tho who he lease's on too doesnt call you out till late


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

now this is the best report I have ever seen


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well this a great storm.....been out 15 hours on the 2 round....its the mac daddy of them all. 

Enjoy be safe.....not even a close to being a quarter of the way done....

Well one hour nap is done.....


----------



## 84deisel

lots of big drifts


----------



## Camden

I gotta say I don't envy any of you guys out there. Hope all of you get through it without too much trouble


----------



## KMBertog

Gentlemen!!!! How we all doing???!!!??? Everyone come up for air??? What one beast of a storm!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

We still aren't done


----------



## KMBertog

same here.... work orders are piling up to relocate or remove and haul snow now. day 4, lol


----------



## dfdsuperduty

well old dog whats the prediction for this weekend???


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Up to a foot on Monday is what I have been told.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Just for clarification, is the M&G still on for the 19th? D&B? 
I will be in Detroit that weekend, so hopefully NO SNOW and plus it's my oldest son's birthday. WOW busy calendar this year for me.
If there is another M&G I would love to attend and meet some of you crazy people like myself.:waving:


----------



## Midwest Pond

CHEERS!!!!!

Heres to you!! Person who cant wait a few more seconds as I back out of a driveway to cut behind me causing me to stop and almost get caught in my back drag of snow


CHEERS!!!!

Heres to you!! Crazed homeowner who I have never heard from until this storm that demands I get their "NOW!!!"

CHEERS!!! 

Heres to You!!! ********* who uncovered his car only to leave 2 feet on top and windshield and all windows iced up except for the 1x2" area you cleared with a scraper.

CHEERS!!!

Heres to You!!! Another ********* who I never heard from until this storm who asks me if I'm crazy when I tell him the price to clear his drive. Not crazy my friend, I just have a plow and you don't.

CHEERS!!! 

Heres to You!!! Homeowner with snowblower who is blowing your snow into the street that hasn't been plowed. You know where your snow goes? To your neighbor on your right. 

CHEERS!!!

Heres to you homeowner who only cleared one of your three car garage spaces. I hope you realize when the next snowfall comes, your completely screwed for space to put the rest.

CHEERS!!

Heres to you my neighbor, who I helped out for free by clearing the bulk on Weds morning, then kept calling every few hours asking if I could come back and get the rest by your door. GRAB A FRICKIN SHOVEL OR YOUR WALLETl!!!


All I could think of for now. Cheeers guys!!!


----------



## KMBertog

Midwest Pond;1228403 said:


> CHEERS!!!!!
> 
> Heres to you!! Person who cant wait a few more seconds as I back out of a driveway to cut behind me causing me to stop and almost get caught in my back drag of snow
> 
> CHEERS!!!!
> 
> Heres to you!! Crazed homeowner who I have never heard from until this storm that demands I get their "NOW!!!"
> 
> CHEERS!!!
> 
> Heres to You!!! ********* who uncovered his car only to leave 2 feet on top and windshield and all windows iced up except for the 1x2" area you cleared with a scraper.
> 
> CHEERS!!!
> 
> Heres to You!!! Another ********* who I never heard from until this storm who asks me if I'm crazy when I tell him the price to clear his drive. Not crazy my friend, I just have a plow and you don't.
> 
> CHEERS!!!
> 
> Heres to You!!! Homeowner with snowblower who is blowing your snow into the street that hasn't been plowed. You know where your snow goes? To your neighbor on your right.
> 
> CHEERS!!!
> 
> Heres to you homeowner who only cleared one of your three car garage spaces. I hope you realize when the next snowfall comes, your completely screwed for space to put the rest.
> 
> CHEERS!!
> 
> Heres to you my neighbor, who I helped out for free by clearing the bulk on Weds morning, then kept calling every few hours asking if I could come back and get the rest by your door. GRAB A FRICKIN SHOVEL OR YOUR WALLETl!!!
> 
> All I could think of for now. Cheeers guys!!!


Can't say it any better than that!!!  CHEERS!!!

We all deserve a beer (or several) after this week! And more coming on Monday


----------



## Midwest Pond

LMAO..... two more then I'll quit



CHEERS!!!

Heres to you, three guys in a Ford Ranger who have your own plow route with shovels. How did those driveways work out for $25 each?


and finally.....


CHEERS!!!

Heres to you, my block of ice left windshield wiper that decided to leave me at the height of the storm. Well if you don't need me, then I don't need you!!!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well after all that I got 11 hours pushing and 6 driveways 
probley didnt help to blow my alternator and voltage regulator at 1 am on wednesday 
tho got it fix at 9 am but then couldnt start the truck cause the batteries were totally dead 
charged for 2 hours then back up and running at 11:30... 
225.00 to replace them both and went with the 100 amp alternator

some times i wish i could just hook up a hydraulic pump to my engine to run my plow...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Thanks for those Midwest. Now off to bed, for some much needed rest!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

yeah they were pretty good


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sorry I can't quote from the phone or barely see the print

Dfd, I post my thoughts in the other weather one for the most part

I see three event ( two or better, dusting to inch I dont care about much) one is sunday/Monday
Two or three inches

One thrusday, its going to our south of us thru springfield for the most part

3 one is around the 13th, way out there but NEEDS to be watched.


----------



## the new boss 92

1olddogtwo;1229348 said:


> Sorry I can't quote from the phone or barely see the print
> 
> Dfd, I post my thoughts in the other weather one for the most part
> 
> I see three event ( two or better, dusting to inch I dont care about much) one is sunday/Monday
> Two or three inches
> 
> One thrusday, its going to our south of us thru springfield for the most part
> 
> 3 one is around the 13th, way out there but NEEDS to be watched.


let hope for something on my b-day. im still not old enough to drink unfortanatly


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

does any one know who snow pro's is ???? this guy was calling me off the hook to go do some alley in chicago austin and foster. when i was finely free i called him and said i could go and do it he said it canceled.. he has an oak forest number


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

I would much rather run a skid in monday's storm.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Reliable Snow and Ice;1229629 said:


> does any one know who snow pro's is ???? this guy was calling me off the hook to go do some alley in chicago austin and foster. when i was finely free i called him and said i could go and do it he said it canceled.. he has an oak forest number


Yep sure do RJS's Brother LOL


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

DIRISHMAN;1229734 said:


> Yep sure do RJS's Brother LOL


are you kidding??? i gave him a good price until i found out where it was then told him it was too far for me to go and he said well if you can do it I'll give you 500 bucks... I went wait a minute... good thing i didnt drive up there would have gotten stiffed


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Reliable Snow and Ice;1230024 said:


> are you kidding??? i gave him a good price until i found out where it was then told him it was too far for me to go and he said well if you can do it I'll give you 500 bucks... I went wait a minute... good thing i didnt drive up there would have gotten stiffed


:laughing: LOL sorry RSI couldn't pass that one up this morning. But in all serios ness there is a guy in OF off central east side of street just past police station and has a back plow on it i think that is him. Deffinatly not Pushin


----------



## AJ 502

1olddogtwo;1229348 said:


> Sorry I can't quote from the phone or barely see the print
> 
> Dfd, I post my thoughts in the other weather one for the most part
> 
> I see three event ( two or better, dusting to inch I dont care about much) one is sunday/Monday
> Two or three inches
> 
> One thrusday, its going to our south of us thru springfield for the most part
> 
> 3 one is around the 13th, way out there but NEEDS to be watched.


Thumb and fore finger together and spread them apart to get the page bigger.

*These Dang Mini-Computers that can make phone calls get everyone confused.*


----------



## AJ 502

Waaaaaaaasssss UUUUUUPPPPPPP?
Everyone ready for the M & G?

It is gonna sucks if we get snowed out or can only shake hands and a nice to meet you if everyone has to take off!


----------



## KMBertog

Just got the call, we're pushing at 11 a.m. today. Who cares about the Super Bowl! PACKERS SUCK!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

AJ 502;1230665 said:


> Thumb and fore finger together and spread them apart to get the page bigger.
> 
> *These Dang Mini-Computers that can make phone calls get everyone confused.*


well that works well and my driod when my hands are dry

that was from crackberry, the roller ball isnt working very well,

the one i was talking about my thrusday is going wayyyyyy south, the arctic high presuure is pushing everything down.

this week will be COLD followed by a WARM up for next week. may a big warm up and a flooding event

this may be the last for a while( 7 days)


----------



## KMBertog

Whoooooo!!!! Full plow run in the books and home in time for the game!

Pic I snapped today of the Jeep.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

looking good, we got a salting....


----------



## erkoehler

What's with the call for a warm up!?!? We don't need any of those!


----------



## KMBertog

erkoehler;1231539 said:


> What's with the call for a warm up!?!? We don't need any of those!


if there's a warm up better get the snorkel and goggles because we'll all be swimming!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

KMBertog;1231548 said:


> if there's a warm up better get the snorkel and goggles because we'll all be swimming!


TOWARD THE END OF THE PERIOD...THE LONG RANGE MODELS ARE SIGNALING A
MAJOR PATTERN SHIFT. THERE ARE INDICATORS THAT THE UPPER LEVEL LONG
WAVE PATTERN WILL BREAK DOWN AND THE UPPER RIDGE THAT HAS BEEN
PARKED OVER THE EASTERN PACIFIC WILL FINALLY PROGRESS EASTWARD
ACROSS THE CONUS. THIS SHOULD USHER IN A PERIOD OF ABOVE NORMAL
TEMPERATURES.

WHILE A QUICK WARMING TREND WOULD BE WELCOME TO THOSE NOT
PARTICULARLY ENAMORED OF VERY COLD WEATHER...IT WOULD HAVE SERIOUS
CONSEQUENCES. A QUICK WARM-UP COULD LEAD TO A SIGNIFICANT
MELT-OFF OF THE SNOW PACK. THIS SITUATION WILL NEED TO BE MONITORED
CLOSELY AS A RAPID MELT OF THE SNOWPACK WILL RUNOFF INTO AREA RIVERS
AS THE GROUND IS FROZEN TO A DEPTH GREATER THAN 20 INCHES. THE
RUNOFF GENERATED BY MELTING SNOW WOULD LEAD TO A BREAKUP OF RIVER
ICE AND SIGNIFICANT ICE JAM FLOODING ALONG AREA RIVERS.

ouch....being in the fire and water business, we will be very busy with broken pipes next weekend and then sump pump,and injector back ups....


----------



## Midwest Pond

quick welding and truck question...... I have a slight situation on my hands...... I slammed my truck door today but it was in a locked position....... the metal tab that the lock holds on to has broken off

unable to close door....... what is the name of that metal piece that comes off frame


I'm assuming another can be welded into place........ I survive a blizzard and this is my reward


----------



## 1olddogtwo

latch? what do i win ?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

or are you talking about the fixed pin..... the latch locks on?


----------



## Midwest Pond

yes, the fixed pin.......... I was just trying to find the name of the part so I dont have to repeat my rambling everytime I call some one tomorrow


ty old dog


----------



## 1olddogtwo

i've heard called a "striker post" before....


----------



## erkoehler

Ok I'm done for the day.


----------



## AJ 502

Midwest Pond;1231576 said:


> quick welding and truck question...... I have a slight situation on my hands...... I slammed my truck door today but it was in a locked position....... the metal tab that the lock holds on to has broken off
> 
> unable to close door....... what is the name of that metal piece that comes off frame
> 
> I'm assuming another can be welded into place........ I survive a blizzard and this is my reward


Thats sucks. Hope you u can get it fixed with 1olddogs reply.
I would hate for u to show up at the M&G with a bungee. lol.

JC Whitney, you should look at the web page for a cheap replacement first tonight to get a better idea.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

1olddogtwo;1231567 said:


> TOWARD THE END OF THE PERIOD...THE LONG RANGE MODELS ARE SIGNALING A
> MAJOR PATTERN SHIFT. THERE ARE INDICATORS THAT THE UPPER LEVEL LONG
> WAVE PATTERN WILL BREAK DOWN AND THE UPPER RIDGE THAT HAS BEEN
> PARKED OVER THE EASTERN PACIFIC WILL FINALLY PROGRESS EASTWARD
> ACROSS THE CONUS. THIS SHOULD USHER IN A PERIOD OF ABOVE NORMAL
> TEMPERATURES.
> 
> WHILE A QUICK WARMING TREND WOULD BE WELCOME TO THOSE NOT
> PARTICULARLY ENAMORED OF VERY COLD WEATHER...IT WOULD HAVE SERIOUS
> CONSEQUENCES. A QUICK WARM-UP COULD LEAD TO A SIGNIFICANT
> MELT-OFF OF THE SNOW PACK. THIS SITUATION WILL NEED TO BE MONITORED
> CLOSELY AS A RAPID MELT OF THE SNOWPACK WILL RUNOFF INTO AREA RIVERS
> AS THE GROUND IS FROZEN TO A DEPTH GREATER THAN 20 INCHES. THE
> RUNOFF GENERATED BY MELTING SNOW WOULD LEAD TO A BREAKUP OF RIVER
> ICE AND SIGNIFICANT ICE JAM FLOODING ALONG AREA RIVERS.
> 
> I just hate it when my ICE jam's :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Midwest Pond;1231586 said:


> yes, the fixed pin.......... I was just trying to find the name of the part so I dont have to repeat my rambling everytime I call some one tomorrow
> 
> you should be able to unscrew the old one and screw a new one in
> or drill and tap for the new pin


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Midwest Pond;1231586 said:


> yes, the fixed pin.......... I was just trying to find the name of the part so I dont have to repeat my rambling everytime I call some one tomorrow
> 
> ty old dog


Nader Bolt. Ralph Nader developed that and it was named after him for it.


----------



## KMBertog

Hey what are your guys thoughts on the Western Suburbanite for my jeep? I am sick of this Meyer and all the problems I have had with it... It hasn't even been 2 seasons yet and I can't stand it. Or, maybe beef up the suspension and put the HTS on the front? 

Just curious. :waving:


----------



## metallihockey88

KMBertog;1232202 said:


> Hey what are your guys thoughts on the Western Suburbanite for my jeep? I am sick of this Meyer and all the problems I have had with it... It hasn't even been 2 seasons yet and I can't stand it. Or, maybe beef up the suspension and put the HTS on the front?
> 
> Just curious. :waving:


Get a boss. Problem solved


----------



## SullivanSeptic

KMBertog;1232202 said:


> Hey what are your guys thoughts on the Western Suburbanite for my jeep? I am sick of this Meyer and all the problems I have had with it... It hasn't even been 2 seasons yet and I can't stand it. Or, maybe beef up the suspension and put the HTS on the front?
> 
> Just curious. :waving:


My employee has an HTS on his F150. Lot too bad of a plow. I wouldn't go any smaller than an HTS though.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

KMBertog;1232202 said:


> Hey what are your guys thoughts on the Western Suburbanite for my jeep? I am sick of this Meyer and all the problems I have had with it... It hasn't even been 2 seasons yet and I can't stand it. Or, maybe beef up the suspension and put the HTS on the front?
> 
> Just curious. :waving:


get a Western Wideout with a 6in leveling fit for the front only....

or HTS would be nice,


----------



## KMBertog

1olddogtwo;1232390 said:


> get a Western Wideout with a 6in leveling fit for the front only....
> 
> or HTS would be nice,


Old Dog won't the wideout be too heavy???


----------



## mikeitu7

KMBertog;1232404 said:


> Old Dog won't the wideout be too heavy???


Don't worry you will not be overweight. If you are just get D plates. LOL


----------



## KMBertog

mikeitu7;1232866 said:


> Don't worry you will not be overweight. If you are just get D plates. LOL


oh okay problem solved! ha ha!ussmileyflag


----------



## metallihockey88

mikeitu7;1232866 said:


> Don't worry you will not be overweight. If you are just get D plates. LOL


Will that then allow him to also put a 2yd spreader on the roof or is that gonna be pushing it?


----------



## KMBertog

metallihockey88;1232888 said:


> Will that then allow him to also put a 2yd spreader on the roof or is that gonna be pushing it?


On the roof!??? Please... My plan is to take the top off of the Wrangler and set the spreader in the back seat! More room! :laughing:


----------



## metallihockey88

KMBertog;1232945 said:


> On the roof!??? Please... My plan is to take the top off of the Wrangler and set the spreader in the back seat! More room! :laughing:


figured that would be the obvious choice but wouldnt want you to get too chilly on this cold and windy nights


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Be sure and get air bags.....


----------



## KMBertog

metallihockey88;1232951 said:


> figured that would be the obvious choice but wouldnt want you to get too chilly on this cold and windy nights


i think that's why the heaters in wranglers are notoriously awesome, for situations like this!


----------



## 84deisel

*prayers needed*

I have had a tradagy in my family today. My niece had a fire in her house in belvidere this morning and her 4 year old son perished in the fire and she received burns on 60 % of her body . Please say a prayer for her as she really needs it Thanks .

chuck zaloudek (84 deisel )


----------



## R&R Yard Design

My thoughts go to her and everyone. Said to hear.


----------



## KMBertog

84deisel;1233172 said:


> I have had a tradagy in my family today. My niece had a fire in her house in belvidere this morning and her 4 year old son perished in the fire and she received burns on 60 % of her body . Please say a prayer for her as she really needs it Thanks .
> 
> chuck zaloudek (84 deisel )


Thoughts and prayers, Chuck. Thinking of you and your family. I know others on this forum think the same.


----------



## AJ 502

Our Heart & Prayers go out to you and your Family from mine!
I have tears coming to my eyes.
Good Luck and Stay Strong!


----------



## erkoehler

Very sorry to hear that, you'll be in my prayers.


----------



## AJ 502

Let me know if her older son needs anything. Clothes,toys anything at all Anything!
I have a few extra hundred dollars to help out.
AJ & Family 630-392-0570 anytime.


----------



## 84deisel

Thanks guys I am trying to keep working and am working on a memorial fund.


----------



## Bartlett_2

84deisel;1233172 said:


> I have had a tradagy in my family today. My niece had a fire in her house in belvidere this morning and her 4 year old son perished in the fire and she received burns on 60 % of her body . Please say a prayer for her as she really needs it Thanks .
> 
> chuck zaloudek (84 deisel )


I'm sorry to hear that. My thoughts and prayers are with her & your family...


----------



## metallihockey88

That's aweful I'm really sorry. Thoughts and prayers will be witb her and the family


----------



## tls22

84deisel;1233208 said:


> Thanks guys I am trying to keep working and am working on a memorial fund.


Im very sorry to hear this...my thoughts go out to ur family...and will def say a pray tonight


----------



## snowguys

Hey chuck sorry to hear just bad news my prayers go out to you and your family


----------



## 1olddogtwo

84deisel;1233208 said:


> Thanks guys I am trying to keep working and am working on a memorial fund.


please dont be afraid to reach out to your friends here on plowsite.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

84deisel;1233208 said:


> Thanks guys I am trying to keep working and am working on a memorial fund.


My wife is a Harris Bank VP. If you need help setting this up or just need the information required to start this, send me a PM and I will send you her info. 
So sorry for your family.


----------



## Midwest Pond

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss Chuck. My thoughts and prayers go to you and your family. My 5 year old won't understand the extra hugs he's getting today.


----------



## brianbrich1

Sorry to hear that 84.....My family sends a prayer


----------



## brianbrich1

I have to ask this question before a voice my thoughts.......Who is plowing the Kohls in Crete?


----------



## the new boss 92

brianbrich1;1233618 said:


> I have to ask this question before a voice my thoughts.......Who is plowing the Kohls in Crete?


x2,does any one on here plow the jewel on the corner of geneva and main st in wheaton?


----------



## Dissociative

Thats terrible......place me on your contact list and let me know if i can do anything...

and everyone...please replace your 9vs in the detectors and test or get your C02 detectors.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Dear 84 

I am a minister at a parish here in tinley park ,I will have a special prayer said for in honor of you and your niece at 900 mass I am so sorry for your lose If there is any thing we or I asmy family can do please don.t hesitate to call for what ever it is you need 

Dennis Mac
708 444 -1847 home
708 250 0121 cell anytime any place
Tinley park

My God speed to you healing during your time of need I am So SORRY


----------



## KMBertog

Dennis just got your voicemail, will PM you back in a little bit.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK no Problem Keith. I know you are just as busy as I have Been


----------



## KMBertog

Dennis, PM sent.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

84deisel;1233172 said:


> I have had a tradagy in my family today. My niece had a fire in her house in belvidere this morning and her 4 year old son perished in the fire and she received burns on 60 % of her body . Please say a prayer for her as she really needs it Thanks .
> 
> chuck zaloudek (84 deisel )


My thoughts go to her and Your Family. Very Sad to hear.


----------



## the new boss 92

84deisel;1233172 said:


> I have had a tradagy in my family today. My niece had a fire in her house in belvidere this morning and her 4 year old son perished in the fire and she received burns on 60 % of her body . Please say a prayer for her as she really needs it Thanks .
> 
> chuck zaloudek (84 deisel )


my thoughs a prayers go out for you guys. they is some more information online i was reading and it really touched the heart along with photos!


----------



## KMBertog

I just read the article in the Rockford Register Star. So sad.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Chuck if they or your side needs anything pleaded let me know.


----------



## KMBertog

trucks are getting new look today! the Bertog logo remains the same, but the graphics underneath are new. we had the landscape trailers done in the fall with the same graphics.


----------



## the new boss 92

looks good km. you guys make in through the storm with minimal break downs?


----------



## KMBertog

the new boss 92;1236531 said:


> looks good km. you guys make in through the storm with minimal break downs?


Thanks!

Yes we made it through alright. Nothing major that broke down, no. Lots of little stuff though that needs attention. But, that's what you would expect when you have a storm of that size and a fleet like ours


----------



## Dissociative

man between the fire and the poor girl at Children's Memorial in the other thread i just about wanna cry...i have a 6 and 4 year old here and i can't imagine how to handle that. 

I'm a carpenter.....if they need ANYTHING related to my services at home just let me know...Let them know if they need access ramps or something built or just a service call because something broke..it's not much but it's all i can offer...i would be happy to come lend my skills to either family.


----------



## KMBertog

Dissociative;1236620 said:


> man between the fire and the poor girl at Children's Memorial in the other thread i just about wanna cry...i have a 6 and 4 year old here and i can't imagine how to handle that.
> 
> I'm a carpenter.....if they need ANYTHING related to my services at home just let me know...Let them know if they need access ramps or something built or just a service call because something broke..it's not much but it's all i can offer...i would be happy to come lend my skills to either family.


I heard about the fire, what's with the girl at Children's? Haven't seen or heard about that.


----------



## Dissociative

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1236628&posted=1#post1236628

few post up from last.....in Lemont tomorrow...

It would be really nice to see some other plow guys there...i am trying my best to got there..


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

I need to renew plates this month, gonna see if I can re-class my current plates to D


----------



## KMBertog

hey so what's the deal for next saturday guys? do we have a room at D&B or how we going to organize this?


----------



## the new boss 92

PabstBlueRibbon;1237213 said:


> I need to renew plates this month, gonna see if I can re-class my current plates to D


for? i wouldnt wory about it, your not towing or plowing everyweek. i just dont dee the waste of another 150+ a year on plates and safty tags.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So who else already has customers screaming about their invoices? They want or expected the bills to be half of what they are. Time to call the attorney!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

QUOTE=SullivanSeptic;1237971]So who else already has customers screaming about their invoices? They want or expected the bills to be half of what they are. Time to call the attorney![/QUOTE]

That is BS. I had a customer last year did that to me. They paid and then canceled my contract and bought a truck themselves. Now they pay a guy $10.00 to plow with THEIR truck. What a crappy job he does too.[


----------



## SullivanSeptic

They can do whatever they want for next year. They need to worry about paying for this year. My contract is cut and dry. It's just annoying hoe they don't read their contract and expect a huge blizzard to cost only a little bit more than a simple 2" storm


----------



## captshawn

Quote:
Originally Posted by SullivanSeptic 
Bring it. I want a big snow. I'll deal with stress and broken equipment when I'm count my money!!! 

That's the only thing about the "blizzard" that has me nervous is getting to count my money.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Knew it would be a problem. I don't mind the work. People are just ridiculous. I just laugh at how they must have their property cleaned as soon as the storm is over, but when it comes to payment, they act as if they didn't need the snow plowed. All I know is that I will eventually get my money. Just might be a fight to get it. Nature of the business. I just vent my frustrations on here


----------



## KMBertog

SullivanSeptic;1238079 said:


> Knew it would be a problem. I don't mind the work. People are just ridiculous. I just laugh at how they must have their property cleaned as soon as the storm is over, but when it comes to payment, they act as if they didn't need the snow plowed. All I know is that I will eventually get my money. Just might be a fight to get it. Nature of the business. I just vent my frustrations on here


We had people calling us as the snow started to fall last week like "where the heck are you it's blizzard and you're not here yet"... some people, i tell ya...:realmad:


----------



## captshawn

Just bad timing with all the snow we have had the past few seasons and the economy on some of these store/business owners. I'm sure it will be well into spring before some of us get paid up in full.


----------



## the new boss 92

the joy of being a sub is nice, but i know you make more with your own contracts. i hate when people dick me around with hard earned money, i wish you guys the best of luck getting paid for the blizzard!


----------



## brianbrich1

I have some contracts and some things I sub for.....seems one way or another in all cases you get your money...I have come to expect that most companies I deal with and a couple churches cut checks and pay bills once a month so depending on the invoice date and time they get it it could be 30-40 days before payment. I do like the few I have that pay at the end of the week they get a invoice because they help keep things going while you wait for others


----------



## brianbrich1

By the way what is the word on the M&G? Still the 19???did it fall apart?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It's still on. Same date and time and place


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Russ. You need salt?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I will this week


----------



## KMBertog

brianbrich1;1238119 said:


> By the way what is the word on the M&G? Still the 19???did it fall apart?


Still a go as far as I know. Check with AJ, I think he was the one organizing the troops.


----------



## Midwest Pond

its the 19th at Dave and Busters


----------



## AJ 502

Midwest Pond;1238696 said:


> its the 19th at Dave and Busters


Yep you are right. 6 to 7pm.

Been at Wrestling Sectionals the past 2 nights.

The M & G here we come!!!!!!


----------



## AJ 502

Saturday Feb. 19th - 6:00p.m.
Dave & Busters
1555 N. Swift Road
Addison, IL. 60101 - 630.543.5151

I-355 to Lake St. West to Swift Rd. Left on Swift. Dave & Busters on left..


----------



## snowguys

So how we gonna know who each outher is I know I went to one like 2-3 years ago and was like WTF where is everyone I don't know about you guys I never met any if you guys before lol


----------



## KMBertog

although i wish we had snow in the forecast, i guess it's good the weather is calm while my plow is in for service for service.... My dealer in Wheeling never got it working right, so they took up north to get fixed.


----------



## AJ 502

snowguys;1239915 said:


> So how we gonna know who each outher is I know I went to one like 2-3 years ago and was like WTF where is everyone I don't know about you guys I never met any if you guys before lol


*Glow in the Dark Bandanas (Brett Michaels Style) for everyone. LOL.
I agree with you. Still thinking about that.*


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Look for a bunch of dumb dumbs sitting at the bar drinking the worries away.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

I saw 58 degrees on Friday, Ill be riding my Harley there....lol. I think its supposed to drop to the high 30's on Sat. though.


----------



## brianbrich1

When you get there and get by the bar just yell out RJS and see who turns with a funny look on there face:laughing: Sorry couldnt resist


----------



## brianbrich1

I only know what Russ looks like so as for everybody else I will just guess...


----------



## KMBertog

R&R Yard Design;1239986 said:


> Look for a bunch of dumb dumbs sitting at the bar drinking the worries away.


EXACTLY! 



snowguys;1239915 said:


> So how we gonna know who each outher is I know I went to one like 2-3 years ago and was like WTF where is everyone I don't know about you guys I never met any if you guys before lol


I will probably be wearing one of my what seems to be endless pile of Bertog Landscape Co. shirts, fleece, jacket who the hell knows I have so much, :laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well I 'll be the one with my camera around my neck and a IRISH CAP ON drinking a GUINESS

Well it kinda looks like the season is over except for maybe a few saltings if that oh ho hummmmm!!!!! this stinks


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1240411 said:


> Well I 'll be the one with my camera around my neck and a IRISH CAP ON drinking a GUINESS
> 
> Well it kinda looks like the season is over except for maybe a few saltings if that oh ho hummmmm!!!!! this stinks


Far from over. One week from today, could be interesting!


----------



## AJ 502

Changed My Mind. I will be wearing a shirt with Reaper printed on it.


----------



## AJ 502

*REAPER*. Bringing this here because I dont want the weather thread messed up. I cant believe you think I would just post to get a high count. I belong to many different forums (9) all types from here to there. I know what you are saying but you are wrong about me. I have read many of your posts and most are just random. Alot are 3-4 word posts (because there is a minimum). 
*Wrong Guy To Pick On*. I am more than happy to help anyone here out. 
Just saw that Escamila joined along with others and they have no idea of the M&G.
Just thought I would bring it to their attention.
I am hoping you come to D&B's. I would love to meet you in person!
I will be wearing the the REAPER printed shirt.
Thanks AJ.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

AJ 502;1240800 said:


> *REAPER*. Bringing this here because I dont want the weather thread messed up. I cant believe you think I would just post to get a high count. I belong to many different forums (9) all types from here to there. I know what you are saying but you are wrong about me. I have read many of your posts and most are just random. Alot are 3-4 word posts (because there is a minimum).
> *Wrong Guy To Pick On*. I am more than happy to help anyone here out.
> Just saw that Escamila joined along with others and they have no idea of the M&G.
> Just thought I would bring it to their attention.
> I am hoping you come to D&B's. I would love to meet you in person!
> I will be wearing the the REAPER printed shirt.
> Thanks AJ.


Im lost. What is this about


----------



## AJ 502

Reaper in the Weather post.


----------



## REAPER

AJ i could give to shlts about what you wear to your meet an greet. 

Post what you want here and leave the weather thread to the weather. Otherwise there is no need to address me in anyway. I have met who I want to from these forums and have no intention of going out to drink with a bunch of guys half my age. 

Those that know me, know me. To the others I could give a rats anus what they think.

You also must not have read many of my posts if you think they are 1 or 2 worded as most times I ramble on to much.....like now to you.


----------



## AJ 502

Good for you Reaper.


----------



## AJ 502

My son didnt make it to State (5th - 6th place match at sectionals / 3 made it out).
I was thinking he would get there, but he is only a freshman,
Know I am excited for the M&G. My wife keeps asking if any Wives, Girlfriends, OR LIFE Partners will be there.

Can someone bring someone to the M&G at least 1 so she can hang out?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No way. I need a guys night out


----------



## AJ 502

SullivanSeptic;1240899 said:


> No way. I need a guys night out


At least pretend the waitress that works there is your SIG Other.

I will be fine, just checking. LOL
I will deal when I get home before the 21st! LOL!!!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

She can come down here and hang with my wife if she wants.


----------



## AJ 502

R&R Yard Design;1239986 said:


> Look for a bunch of dumb dumbs sitting at the bar drinking the worries away.


Cant sit when I drink. Take the stool away for me.


----------



## AJ 502

R&R Yard Design;1240912 said:


> She can come down here and hang with my wife if she wants.


Heck yea! I can just see it though. Both of them trying to get a hold of us and then get on a mission! Both saying "HELL NO, Lets Go"! After a few drinks themselvles.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hell my will want me to call when I get up there.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I still haven't told mine im even going yet


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Tell her that you have to go plow somewhere.


----------



## AJ 502

Tell them you have to push water because the asphalt is uneven and the people walking in are getting their shoes wet.


----------



## AJ 502

TOO ANYONE OUT THERE! I WILL APPRECIATE IT IF YOU BRING THE WIFE...
I sit here and read, laugh and have a great time by myself. She always asks whats so f******* funny, then she has to hear me read and she says whats so funny about that? Then I say if you only knew.
I say. All the guys on this forum are cool ass h***! 
She hears the Bullsh** everyday and it would be nice for her to put a face with a Forum Poster.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

SullivanSeptic;1240931 said:


> I still haven't told mine im even going yet


neither have I.....


----------



## KMBertog

SullivanSeptic;1240931 said:


> I still haven't told mine im even going yet


Mine thinks that I'm spending the night with her. 

Going to have to find a way to get around it


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Mine's making me go to Detroit to visit my MIL. I am sorry I will not be there to meet some of you guys.
As far as age goes, how old are the rest of you in here? I'll start, I'm 45 and been plowing for 18+ years.


----------



## nevrnf

48, Been plowing for 32


----------



## KMBertog

I'm the young pup in here I believe. 

25 yrs old. Learned to plow at 15 yrs old. 10 yrs under my belt


----------



## WilliamOak

Young pup huh? I'm 19, plowin for 3 years. Used to sit by the window and watch the town trucks as a youngin.

Does that make you feel old Keith? Lol


----------



## KMBertog

WilliamOak;1241533 said:


> Young pup huh? I'm 19, plowin for 3 years. Used to sit by the window and watch the town trucks as a youngin.
> 
> Does that make you feel old Keith? Lol


Completely forgot about you Colin. You win


----------



## brianbrich1

Hey olddogg I stumbled across a pic you posted from 08 at O'hare. Looks like the trucks where driving through a river. 34 here....Plowed with an old wheel loader and p/u in my teens....Moved back here in 99 and been plowing since. My wife was not to happy about leaving good old sunny CA for this weather the first winter:laughing: She has learned to like the snow sincepayup


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

When my wife was still my GF she would NEVER miss going with me to plow, EVER. Now is a whole different deal. I ask and she says she would like to, BUT..........
Anyway I know the forward and reverse motion gets to her after while.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1241607 said:


> Hey olddogg I stumbled across a pic you posted from 08 at O'hare. Looks like the trucks where driving through a river. 34 here....Plowed with an old wheel loader and p/u in my teens....Moved back here in 99 and been plowing since. My wife was not to happy about leaving good old sunny CA for this weather the first winter:laughing: She has learned to like the snow sincepayup


i can you show some wild pic from over the years

I'm 41, plowing since 15. started off with the old man in a 1977 ford bronco, plowed at the airports with graders and loaders by in the 80's before they made box plows, did my own for awhile, quit for a time, and then after helping out with the 99 blizzard...I couldn't' stop the addiction.... SA couldn't help. med's wouldn't' do it, nothing could stop my craving for it so here i am

it looks like i may be out for this weekend, may have a out of town run...don't know for sure









ill drive thru anything atleast once


----------



## DIRISHMAN

HEY PAT Reminds me of my younger days Used to race dirt had a KAWISAKI KX250 Bored to the max and done up.I'll try to dig up some old pics me with long hair and full of mud and sand from the pits an on the back of my helment the words of YOU LIVE ONCE CRAZY ME:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://abclocal.go.com/wls/story?section=news/politics&id=7960700&rss=rss-wls-article-7960700

who did you think of ???


----------



## KMBertog

hey guys might not make it saturday to the m&g.... last night's dinner plans with the girlfriend were nixed. i guess she wants to go out saturday to make up for it. 

maybe i can bring her to d&b and let her play games while we drink? :laughing:

just joking - she would never come to something like that. 

anyway, i will keep you guys posted.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

KMBertog;1243033 said:


> hey guys might not make it saturday to the m&g.... last night's dinner plans with the girlfriend were nixed. i guess she wants to go out saturday to make up for it.
> 
> maybe i can bring her to d&b and let her play games while we drink? :laughing:
> 
> just joking - she would never come to something like that.
> 
> anyway, i will keep you guys posted.


your young, you can always get another g/f


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

KMBertog;1243033 said:


> hey guys might not make it saturday to the m&g.... last night's dinner plans with the girlfriend were nixed. i guess she wants to go out saturday to make up for it.
> 
> maybe i can bring her to d&b and let her play games while we drink? :laughing:
> 
> just joking - she would never come to something like that.
> 
> anyway, i will keep you guys posted.


Ok, we will see you Saturday Keith!


----------



## Dissociative

1olddogtwo;1242855 said:


> http://abclocal.go.com/wls/story?section=news/politics&id=7960700&rss=rss-wls-article-7960700
> 
> who did you think of ???


if your still cracking on RJS you guys might be interested to know when he called me i actually answered my phone and ended up with around 2k profit from a removal job too far out of his area. He seemed like a decent guy to me, new yes, but not a jerk at least. 
i dunno why you guys flamed him so bad.. everybody was new once...


----------



## Dissociative

AJ 502;1240894 said:


> Can someone bring someone to the M&G at least 1 so she can hang out?


my wife will probably be there....but shes Italian so if theres a fight it's not my fault..LOL
i sent my kids away for the weekend and shes pretty cool...if i bring her to DandB i can prolly drop her off and then go to the "shop" party alone..

Just to mention also....REAPER is a really cool guy. I think you guys just got off on the wrong foot. I have drank Patron with him myself and sometimes posts just get taken the wrong way. He's an asset to the site also and has helped me even. So shake hands guys.

How depressing is it that we are all on here instead of working somewhere?....i feel like a BUM..its 9am on a weekday and i'm f-ing off on the comp.


----------



## KMBertog

those pics of the ATVs remind me of when my dad still had the farm up in Wadsworth and we would go snot around on our machines up there. now the atvs are for work and not play, boo!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dissociative;1243535 said:


> if your still cracking on RJS you guys might be interested to know when he called me i actually answered my phone and ended up with around 2k profit from a removal job too far out of his area. He seemed like a decent guy to me, new yes, but not a jerk at least.
> i dunno why you guys flamed him so bad.. everybody was new once...


No i wasn't thinking of him, i never have cracked on him or anyone here in an open forum. I was thinking with all the shaded work that goes on in the city. This past storm, they hired contractors that have linked to illegal work in the city. 8 millions dollars bewteen 3 companys for one day. I was thinking along those lines.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

KMBertog;1243559 said:


> those pics of the ATVs remind me of when my dad still had the farm up in Wadsworth and we would go snot around on our machines up there. now the atvs are for work and not play, boo!


i work mine too....


----------



## KMBertog

I like it old dog. we used to have plows on ours, but haven't used them in a couple years. unsure exactly why... they have fertilizer spreaders on them in spring and summer though. 

side note... blizzard paycheck was sitting on my desk as i got to work this morning. payup

i. love. snow.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

1olddogtwo;1243043 said:


> your young, you can always get another g/f


Really?? Nobody has a comment on this? This was FUNNY!!!!!!!!! I feel the same way..:laughing:


----------



## Dlongerman

Dodge Plow Pwr;1243643 said:


> Really?? Nobody has a comment on this? This was FUNNY!!!!!!!!! I feel the same way..:laughing:


LOL yeah that was quite funny


----------



## KMBertog

1olddogtwo;1243043 said:


> your young, you can always get another g/f


well then i'll just have to get rid of the old bag! :laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Dissociative;1243545 said:


> my wife will probably be there....but shes Italian so if theres a fight it's not my fault..LOL
> i sent my kids away for the weekend and shes pretty cool...if i bring her to DandB i can prolly drop her off and then go to the "shop" party alone..
> 
> Just to mention also....REAPER is a really cool guy. I think you guys just got off on the wrong foot. I have drank Patron with him myself and sometimes posts just get taken the wrong way. He's an asset to the site also and has helped me even. So shake hands guys.
> 
> How depressing is it that we are all on here instead of working somewhere?....i feel like a BUM..its 9am on a weekday and i'm f-ing off on the comp.


hey George My wife is also Italian .We can put 'em in the corner together so they can Talk PASTA or somthing LOL:laughing:


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Dissociative;1243535 said:


> if your still cracking on RJS you guys might be interested to know when he called me i actually answered my phone and ended up with around 2k profit from a removal job too far out of his area. He seemed like a decent guy to me, new yes, but not a jerk at least.
> i dunno why you guys flamed him so bad.. everybody was new once...


Thanks george if I ever need a place done again I will give it to.
As for everyone else I did call yous no answer or you didn't call me back


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Here's an update about me and I will stick to the topic state licensed bonded city of chicago licensed joined sima going to school for csp. Uped my glb to 6.1 mil


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1243840 said:


> Here's an update about me and I will stick to the topic state licensed bonded city of chicago licensed joined sima going to school for csp. Uped my glb to 6.1 mil


welcome back.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1243840 said:


> Here's an update about me and I will stick to the topic state licensed bonded city of chicago licensed joined sima going to school for csp. Uped my glb to 6.1 mil


Good for you. Anytime you can better yourself, (and can afford it) you should.


----------



## mikeitu7

Off the topic, but maybe I can get help. Looking to buy a skid steer with enclosed cab with lifting capacity of 2200lbs or more. Always see them for sale, now that I want to purchase one I can not find one for less than 20k that is close by. All of them are hours away. Thanks


----------



## brianbrich1

RJS seems you read this still so I will apologize for the joke about three four pages ago using your name about the M&G....No harm intended but it was uncalled for and out of character for me. I made no remarks when you where getting beat up and dont know you.. If Diss says your standup and he seems to be stand up i apologize in this open forum and wish you the best of luck....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

mikeitu7;1244006 said:


> Off the topic, but maybe I can get help. Looking to buy a skid steer with enclosed cab with lifting capacity of 2200lbs or more. Always see them for sale, now that I want to purchase one I can not find one for less than 20k that is close by. All of them are hours away. Thanks


Machinery trader or Iron Planet. Also, there is a Ritchie Bro auction in a few weeks.


----------



## mikeitu7

Richie has two coming I believe. Machinery trader has a couple nice ones but the nice ones are in Florida. Might just have to take a early vacation
.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Dissociative;1243545 said:


> my wife will probably be there....but shes Italian so if theres a fight it's not my fault..LOL
> i sent my kids away for the weekend and shes pretty cool...if i bring her to DandB i can prolly drop her off and then go to the "shop" party alone..
> 
> Just to mention also....REAPER is a really cool guy. I think you guys just got off on the wrong foot. I have drank Patron with him myself and sometimes posts just get taken the wrong way. He's an asset to the site also and has helped me even. So shake hands guys.
> 
> How depressing is it that we are all on here instead of working somewhere?....i feel like a BUM..its 9am on a weekday and i'm f-ing off on the comp.


Then return my e mail you bum!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1244068 said:


> RJS seems you read this still so I will apologize for the joke about three four pages ago using your name about the M&G....No harm intended but it was uncalled for and out of character for me. I made no remarks when you where getting beat up and dont know you.. If Diss says your standup and he seems to be stand up i apologize in this open forum and wish you the best of luck....


Arctic will be selling off all their 2011 cat machines in the end of march, early april


----------



## 1olddogtwo

mikeitu7;1244006 said:


> Off the topic, but maybe I can get help. Looking to buy a skid steer with enclosed cab with lifting capacity of 2200lbs or more. Always see them for sale, now that I want to purchase one I can not find one for less than 20k that is close by. All of them are hours away. Thanks





1olddogtwo;1244263 said:


> Arctic will be selling off all their 2011 cat machines in the end of march, early april


sorry, i quoted the wrong post before.....


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Ok its time to renew plates so some one give me the run down on D plates! 

I have a 93 350 that has a 110 gallon transfer. I have a goose neck hitch in in and do town trailers. In the blizzard I was running 2250 lbs of added weight plus the plow and I know I was over weight. I do not want to get a fine from the good ol state so I wanted to know whats up with the D plate for thoese of you that have them. I know you need a 6 month safety sticker what else do you need to carry?


----------



## swtiih

D plates cost $158 the last time I renewed, (the state will charge a one time ~ $30 to reclass)
6month safety inspection about $27,
I think you need the flare kit (triangle reflectors) and a fire extinguisher.
You now have to obey the trucks over 4 tons speed limit of 55 and definetly stay out of the left lane.
Might be something else just can't remember.


----------



## AJ 502

Hey guys, been some long days lately working.

Glad to see a wife or 2 joining us. Talk about Italian. Did everyone marry into the mob also? Mine is italian also but when St.Patty's day comes around she is all of sudden Irish. lol. I guess its not so bad. I am a bandwagon sports championship follower.

Diss, Reaper is all good with me, Everyone is. If anyone thought/thinks otherwise, you should here us at work. All day everyday! We have it down to a science. We talk sh*t and it looks like someone is about to cry and bam he comes back with something no one expects and everyone is always laughing. 
I have a gravitational pull and everyone around me always has a good time.

*Heck Yea, Saturday Night Here We Come!*


----------



## AJ 502

So RJ you are back in the mix? You are welcome to join us Saturday night if you want.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

swtiih;1244326 said:


> D plates cost $158 the last time I renewed, (the state will charge a one time ~ $30 to reclass)
> 6month safety inspection about $27,
> I think you need the flare kit (triangle reflectors) and a fire extinguisher.
> You now have to obey the trucks over 4 tons speed limit of 55 and definetly stay out of the left lane.
> Might be something else just can't remember.


I might just stick with my eagle plates


----------



## KMBertog

PabstBlueRibbon;1244309 said:


> Ok its time to renew plates so some one give me the run down on D plates!
> 
> I have a 93 350 that has a 110 gallon transfer. I have a goose neck hitch in in and do town trailers. In the blizzard I was running 2250 lbs of added weight plus the plow and I know I was over weight. I do not want to get a fine from the good ol state so I wanted to know whats up with the D plate for thoese of you that have them. I know you need a 6 month safety sticker what else do you need to carry?


be sure you have fire extinguisher and triangle kit with you when you go to get inspected. be sure all lights are in working order... headlights, signals, brights, reverse, etc.... they will not pass you unless everything is all good. horn too.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

AJ 502;1244343 said:


> So RJ you are back in the mix? You are welcome to join us Saturday night if you want.


I never left. just to busy the last storm opened a lot of doors for me. Rjs was hired. By alderman cardenas of the 12th ward (brighton park area) was on 7 news for our services. Suppose to get some kind of award.???? Got slammed with a lot of work disslocated (george) thank you. Also guys I made no money off of him I gave him the contract. He was worth it.


----------



## dieseld

PabstBlueRibbon;1244309 said:


> Ok its time to renew plates so some one give me the run down on D plates!
> 
> I have a 93 350 that has a 110 gallon transfer. I have a goose neck hitch in in and do town trailers. In the blizzard I was running 2250 lbs of added weight plus the plow and I know I was over weight. I do not want to get a fine from the good ol state so I wanted to know whats up with the D plate for thoese of you that have them. I know you need a 6 month safety sticker what else do you need to carry?


I know some of you are going to get excited over this statement, but my local police dept. specifically called me to tell me this: As long as you have a light(beacon,etc.) on your roof visible from X amount of yards, feet, (I cannot remember exactly), flashing at ALL times when you have a plow on, you are exempt from an overweight while plowing, if you have B plates. This is a new law as of Jan. 1st. I am running B plates on a Chev CCSB D/A with a 9.2. V plow and toolbox/transfer tank full, and 500lbs extra ballast against tailgate. Needless to say, I am overweight, and I kn ow it. I also am very local, never traveling more than across town. But I am OK as long as my orange light on my roof is flashing. Crazy, I know.


----------



## Dissociative

if i missed an email i am sorry....please resend PBR..

also..AJ...my wife now wants to mabey do a girls night out...so not sure if she is coming or gonna set up some kind of "girls meet"...i will find out and let ya guys know...i am sure her and her friends would welcome any other plow wives to their martini party or what ever else they do when we're not there. 

whos shop is the after party at?...we can only get away with so much at DnB


----------



## metallihockey88

dieseld;1244609 said:


> I know some of you are going to get excited over this statement, but my local police dept. specifically called me to tell me this: As long as you have a light(beacon,etc.) on your roof visible from X amount of yards, feet, (I cannot remember exactly), flashing at ALL times when you have a plow on, you are exempt from an overweight while plowing, if you have B plates. This is a new law as of Jan. 1st. I am running B plates on a Chev CCSB D/A with a 9.2. V plow and toolbox/transfer tank full, and 500lbs extra ballast against tailgate. Needless to say, I am overweight, and I kn ow it. I also am very local, never traveling more than across town. But I am OK as long as my orange light on my roof is flashing. Crazy, I know.


Really? Thought it was illegal to have light goin when your drivin down the road and not plowing


----------



## dieseld

metallihockey88;1244634 said:


> Really? Thought it was illegal to have light goin when your drivin down the road and not plowing


Correct, it was illegal, up until this new change. Very difficult to keep up with right? That is how they can issue tickets easily because we cannot keep up with the changes.


----------



## the new boss 92

i need a link to this new law, i want a 9'2 v now!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

If thats true, then i want a 5 yard vbox in the bed of my Dmax. LOL.


----------



## the new boss 92

SullivanSeptic;1244654 said:


> If thats true, then i want a 5 yard vbox in the bed of my Dmax. LOL.


but officer i have d plates and inspection tag:laughing:


----------



## dieseld

I can get a copy of it, but my computer skills are not that great. If you want i can fax it to someone and they can post it.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

dieseld;1244658 said:


> I can get a copy of it, but my computer skills are not that great. If you want i can fax it to someone and they can post it.


I think I found it. But it seems as though you need to actually get a permit to be over weight still. And there are limits as to when you can drive


----------



## Dissociative

hey guys...on a side note....i am looking for a clevis reciever and a triple ball to put in the toolbox for my truck. 
I hauled a few trailers and need them now for repeat biz. Borrowed em B4...

i have my standard 2" ball for my camper and stuff but these machine trailers had either a clevis or a 2-5/8th ball on them...so i need to get the both of them....the triple ball looked cool.

i know...autozone has triple ball 42.00....but i bet someone has a few laying in the corner somewhere.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Dissociative;1244745 said:


> hey guys...on a side note....i am looking for a clevis reciever and a triple ball to put in the toolbox for my truck.
> I hauled a few trailers and need them now for repeat biz. Borrowed em B4...
> 
> i have my standard 2" ball for my camper and stuff but these machine trailers had either a clevis or a 2-5/8th ball on them...so i need to get the both of them....the triple ball looked cool.
> 
> i know...autozone has triple ball 42.00....but i bet someone has a few laying in the corner somewhere.


Hey george Got a freind of mine whom has 2 custom ones let me call him to see if he still has them and I'll PM ya, what size receiver ya got 2" or 2 1/4" let me know


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

dissociative;1244745 said:


> hey guys...on a side note....i am looking for a clevis reciever and a triple ball to put in the toolbox for my truck.
> I hauled a few trailers and need them now for repeat biz. Borrowed em b4...
> 
> I have my standard 2" ball for my camper and stuff but these machine trailers had either a clevis or a 2-5/8th ball on them...so i need to get the both of them....the triple ball looked cool.
> 
> I know...autozone has triple ball 42.00....but i bet someone has a few laying in the corner somewhere.


hey give me a call i will buy you one


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Well looks like ill be driving to federal signal tomorrow so I look good for the meet n great. Idk how you f up online orders!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What do you need from fed I live about 15 mins from there.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Amber lens that was ordered monday


----------



## brianbrich1

Not sure if I am still in on meet and great...Been battiling trying to pass some kidney stones last couple days...I sure hope it hurries up its getting uncomfortable..


----------



## erkoehler

Dissociative;1244745 said:


> hey guys...on a side note....i am looking for a clevis reciever and a triple ball to put in the toolbox for my truck.
> I hauled a few trailers and need them now for repeat biz. Borrowed em B4...
> 
> i have my standard 2" ball for my camper and stuff but these machine trailers had either a clevis or a 2-5/8th ball on them...so i need to get the both of them....the triple ball looked cool.
> 
> i know...autozone has triple ball 42.00....but i bet someone has a few laying in the corner somewhere.


Bet your thinking 2 5/16, that is the more popular size.


----------



## AJ 502

Anyway, I thought all the piles and drifts would have made for alot of flooding.
WOW. Timing is everything even with tremendous amounts of snow melting.


----------



## Dlongerman

All the snow melted slow enough to not cause MAJOR problems yet... atleast


----------



## brianbrich1

I get on the computer and read some posts from last night and today and all I can say is not again!?!? We are not in high school gentleman and lets not let this thread get back off track and into some chest beating contest. Create a cheast beat forum and do it there. As for meet and great still trying to pass kidney stone so not sure if I am there yet


----------



## Mike_PS

brianbrich1;1245361 said:


> I get on the computer and read some posts from last night and today and all I can say is not again!?!? We are not in high school gentleman and lets not let this thread get back off track and into some chest beating contest.


I agree...no need to go down that path again so let's keep it on track

thanks


----------



## the new boss 92

Dissociative;1244745 said:


> hey guys...on a side note....i am looking for a clevis reciever and a triple ball to put in the toolbox for my truck.
> I hauled a few trailers and need them now for repeat biz. Borrowed em B4...
> 
> i have my standard 2" ball for my camper and stuff but these machine trailers had either a clevis or a 2-5/8th ball on them...so i need to get the both of them....the triple ball looked cool.
> 
> i know...autozone has triple ball 42.00....but i bet someone has a few laying in the corner somewhere.


i think harborfreight had the same thing you loking for, 3 balls and a hook for like 40 or 50 bucks, it was a while ago and i dont remember!

i think this is what your looking for http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200365300_200365300


----------



## KMBertog

SullivanSeptic;1244654 said:


> If thats true, then i want a 5 yard vbox in the bed of my Dmax. LOL.


please take pics lol :laughing:


----------



## KMBertog

brianbrich1;1245361 said:


> As for meet and great still trying to pass kidney stone so not sure if I am there yet


ewww kidney stones hope you get better. i cringe just thinking about it.


----------



## REAPER

Dissociative;1244745 said:


> hey guys...on a side note....i am looking for a clevis reciever and a triple ball to put in the toolbox for my truck.
> I hauled a few trailers and need them now for repeat biz. Borrowed em B4...
> 
> i have my standard 2" ball for my camper and stuff but these machine trailers had either a clevis or a 2-5/8th ball on them...so i need to get the both of them....the triple ball looked cool.
> 
> i know...autozone has triple ball 42.00....but i bet someone has a few laying in the corner somewhere.


When you come up to do that cigg plug behind dash bring a torch or serious heat. If we can get the one off the Dodge I will give it to you.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

need to do tie rods on my truck, trying to decide between OE or the nicer stuff!


----------



## brianbrich1

Whats the price diff?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

$500 vs $250. im struggling in seeing where a lifetime warranty plays into a wear part!


----------



## brianbrich1

I would do the 250..


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

my thoughts exactly


----------



## Dissociative

got my hitch all worked out...

THANKS REAPER.......i'll pick your kid up tomorrow around noon for the GTG


----------



## Dissociative

DIRISHMAN;1244760 said:


> Hey george Got a freind of mine whom has 2 custom ones let me call him to see if he still has them and I'll PM ya, what size receiver ya got 2" or 2 1/4" let me know


lemme know...i like custom stuff..i got a clevis now but whats he got??


----------



## Dissociative

i like dana spicer or moog front ends...IMO


----------



## KMBertog

hey guys my old man has trashed one of his 'shoes' on his truck because clearance issues... western HTS plow on Chevy Silverado 2010. know how to fix/get replacement? he is planning on buying new, but maybe fixable?


----------



## nevrnf

Dont know if i am going to make the GTG. Daughters last volleyball match is at 9pm


----------



## R&R Yard Design

We will be drinking long after that.


----------



## nevrnf

I know that. After sitting in a cold building fo 12 hrs that is 2 hrs away from home, Makes for a long day. Might need a drink after this and i still have to do it over again Sunday and Monday.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

KMBertog;1246172 said:


> hey guys my old man has trashed one of his 'shoes' on his truck because clearance issues... western HTS plow on Chevy Silverado 2010. know how to fix/get replacement? he is planning on buying new, but maybe fixable?


Yeah. Take them off and throw them away. No need for them anyway. The first thing I do with a plow is toss those in the garbage.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Dissociative;1246146 said:


> i like dana spicer or moog front ends...IMO


I just cant justify the price. And its looking like I wont have my truck tonight. The shop that overhauled my front axle managed to damage the axle seal and its leaking gear oil so Im taking it back in for them to fix it!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

KMBertog;1246172 said:


> hey guys my old man has trashed one of his 'shoes' on his truck because clearance issues... western HTS plow on Chevy Silverado 2010. know how to fix/get replacement? he is planning on buying new, but maybe fixable?


shoes?????


----------



## R&R Yard Design

The ears maybe that what he means.


----------



## KMBertog

SullivanSeptic;1246364 said:


> Yeah. Take them off and throw them away. No need for them anyway. The first thing I do with a plow is toss those in the garbage.


Not shoes... What was I thinking....  It's one of the receiver brackets that attaches to the truck. He bottomed out somewhere and it pretty much destroyed one of them.


----------



## KMBertog

R&R Yard Design;1246379 said:


> The ears maybe that what he means.


Correct. Don't know what I was thinking


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

KMBertog;1246388 said:


> Correct. Don't know what I was thinking


Your already thinking about having a beer tonight, or 18!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Haha. Thought you were talkin about the shoes down behind the edge. Guess your old man needs to buck up and buy a set new. Gonna need them tomorrow


----------



## KMBertog

SullivanSeptic;1246397 said:


> Haha. Thought you were talkin about the shoes down behind the edge. Guess your old man needs to buck up and buy a set new. Gonna need them tomorrow


Funny thing is... I will be needing his truck this time around. My plow is still down, and unless it gets all taken care of today, I will take his truck, ha!


----------



## Midwest Pond

have a good day guys...... see you tonight


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Keith looks like your paying for the ear for the truck then. Got the drinking shoes on.


----------



## brianbrich1

Hey Russ I will not be there..Feels like pissing fire:yow!:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ok I can bring it over on Sunday for you.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

who is all going?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I'm there. There better be most of us there


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

I believe that metalhockey and my self will be there


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sully, Olddog and myself.


----------



## Dissociative

i'll stop in there tonight but if all you guys are dorks i'm leavin...LOL


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Funny, I was just thinking the same thing about you. Lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

George you know u love us.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

did he put his shoes on the wrong feet????? cause that will do it...oh and dont sit to close to the tv, it will make up go blind... and making funny faces will....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

what time today ????


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Let say between 6-7


----------



## 1olddogtwo

What is the limo coming


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Dissociative;1246621 said:


> i'll stop in there tonight but if all you guys are dorks i'm leavin...LOL


fyi them soundoffs are happening!


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1246646 said:


> What is the limo coming


There a northside limo too? Live just as far as you southside boys


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

does anyone have a backup truck i could run if we get this snow tonight? My truck is back at the drive line shop for a seal they tore and the storm came from no where! or if anyone needs extra work let me know.


----------



## erkoehler

PabstBlueRibbon;1246764 said:


> does anyone have a backup truck i could run if we get this snow tonight? My truck is back at the drive line shop for a seal they tore and the storm came from no where! or if anyone needs extra work let me know.


Where is the work at?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

my entire route is on Golf Rd. between 53 and Busse Rd. Really tight and takes 3 hours tops. Im just trying to CYA right now. Its looking like this is a toss up of if we get it or don't! by the way see you guys at D&B tonight


----------



## erkoehler

PabstBlueRibbon;1246815 said:


> my entire route is on Golf Rd. between 53 and Busse Rd. Really tight and takes 3 hours tops. Im just trying to CYA right now. Its looking like this is a toss up of if we get it or don't! by the way see you guys at D&B tonight


We'll talk tonight if you need help.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

erkoehler;1246817 said:


> We'll talk tonight if you need help.


sounds like a plan!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Any one there yet. Do we have tables saved or what.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Me sullys and push are at the back of the bar let's go guys.


----------



## erkoehler

I'll be there in 20 or so.


----------



## metallihockey88

On my way. Gotta pick up pabst. Be there in a bit


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Where you guys at


----------



## mikeitu7

Have fun guys, could not make it out there. Don't party to hard, we will probably have to go out and service some properties.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I got call in on a fire loss.....crap I was looking forward to the meet.


----------



## Midwest Pond

I was overserved


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

i wasn't served enough, im at home drinking some more.....glad to meet all the new faces. And i hope there were not any pics taken. no drinks on the blue carpet and and sirens and lights rock !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## metallihockey88

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1247128 said:


> i wasn't served enough, im at home drinking some more.....glad to meet all the new faces. And i hope there were not any pics taken. no drinks on the blue carpet and and sirens and lights rock !!!!!!!!!!


haha yea they definately didnt take care of us like they should have, probably better to only drink as much as i did, lol. it was definately a good time for the guys that made it. nice meetin everyone and need to do it more often. thanks to AJ for pretty much gettin the ball rollin and buying us a few rounds. hopefully everyone got home safely and can get a few hours of sleep in before the freak blizzard hits that no one is expecting as no one can seem to figure out whats gonna happen tonight  oh yea, hope someone dropped off a business card with the manager to take over that lot as definately looks like the current guy does a sweet job. how on earth do you have 2ft burms in the drive lanes? lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Just got in. I'll post up later about the night. All I can say is wow


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hooters dream girls is on the fx channel for you guys.


----------



## erkoehler

Should have stayed longer, still nothing here.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Rain down here now coming down good.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

I'm sorry I missed last night but there was GF problems here soooooo


----------



## KMBertog

sorry i didn't make it last night guys. had to make up for valentine's day fiasco w/ the girlfriend. 

hope you guys had a blast!

hope to plan another one sometime soon


----------



## AJ 502

Nicole and I agree that last night was the best time out since we started dating.
We had an awesome time. 
Thanks for coming out. It was great to meet you all in person.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Next meet and greet should be at a shop with some hired entertainment! With that said very nice to meet you guys and I had a great time. I really do love 30 and 31st birthday parties! YUMMY!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

AJ, thanks for the few rounds you bought. You didn't have to do that but thanks. You guys are all good people. Actually everyone there was pretty cool. Glad we got to meet everyone and put some faces to the names.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1247336 said:


> AJ, thanks for the few rounds you bought. You didn't have to do that but thanks. You guys are all good people. Actually everyone there was pretty cool. Glad we got to meet everyone and put some faces to the names.


did u get me any gift cards?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

You have to be there for that stuff.


----------



## nevrnf

Wish i could have made it but getting back home at 10pm i was beat. I would not have made it there until midnight and it sounds like everyone was already home waiting on this rain storm by then.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea we got kicked out at midnight for the most part.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Reliable Snow and Ice;1247198 said:


> I'm sorry I missed last night but there was GF problems here soooooo


nick your still young, you can always find another one!

And F that service, what a crappy establishment! I mean who does NOT have pitchers? C'mon now!


----------



## KMBertog

PabstBlueRibbon;1247566 said:


> nick your still young, you can always find another one!
> 
> And F that service, what a crappy establishment! I mean who does NOT have pitchers? C'mon now!


No pitchers?! What the heck! How are you supposed to get the proper intake of adult beverage if you can't refill at your convenience :laughing:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

You should have seen how many bottles and glasses were on the tables I think around 5-6 high


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

R&R Yard Design;1247646 said:


> You should have seen how many bottles and glasses were on the tables I think around 5-6 high


we should have peed on the blue carpet!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Or dropped a beer


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

R&R Yard Design;1247650 said:


> Or dropped a beer


not at $6.50 a glass!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

PabstBlueRibbon;1247566 said:


> nick your still young, you can always find another one!
> 
> And F that service, what a crappy establishment! I mean who does NOT have pitchers? C'mon now!


WOOH I'm young??? awesome....

so why does my back go out if i sneeze the wrong way???:laughing:


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Reliable Snow and Ice;1247877 said:


> WOOH I'm young??? awesome....
> 
> so why does my back go out if i sneeze the wrong way???:laughing:


mine goes out getting into my truck, I am failing to see your point?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

metallihockey88;1247140 said:


> haha yea they definately didnt take care of us like they should have, probably better to only drink as much as i did, lol. it was definately a good time for the guys that made it. nice meetin everyone and need to do it more often. thanks to AJ for pretty much gettin the ball rollin and buying us a few rounds. hopefully everyone got home safely and can get a few hours of sleep in before the freak blizzard hits that no one is expecting as no one can seem to figure out whats gonna happen tonight  oh yea, hope someone dropped off a business card with the manager to take over that lot as definately looks like the current guy does a sweet job. how on earth do you have 2ft burms in the drive lanes? lol


Hey metall to answer your question there they plowed the lot after gettin plow inside thats why the Berm


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well first of all I would like to say Last night for the M&G was absolutley awsome. All of you that came are a good bunch of guys as well as all of your spouses.I had a blast meeting and talkin to everyone .

I do have some black mail Photos If anyone is intrested!!!!!LMAO

AJ thankyou soo much for the rounds. You and Niccole are super people

RUSS YOU ARE A NUT !!!! LOL as well as a good guy wish i could have stayed a little bit longer. to realy get going

Brian you and your wife /GF not sure which but anyway cracked me up all night

Sully ,Push, Eric, you are all awsome as well had a lot of laughs

Midwest you and your wife are funny as all hell

Next time we do this the rest of you guys that didn't get a chance to go will be there .

JazzyT You and your wife were cool as well

Last but not least next time i am playin some POOL............LMAO

You know what they say BEER in hand leaves the CUE on the TABLE

Talk to all of you guys soon and will try and post pics if you all want?????

Oh yah almost forgot george and your wife were crackin me up as well goood to see ya


----------



## erkoehler

It was fun to meet everyone. Should have stayed longer after our bust of a storm.
!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sounds like I missed a good time, let's do a bbq at sully soon....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1248017 said:


> Sounds like I missed a good time, let's do a bbq at sully soon....


Sounds good to me. Im in


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1248017 said:


> Sounds like I missed a good time, let's do a bbq at sully soon....


You did miss a good time. As far the the bbq, game on. I would leave the wives and girlfriends home. Sometimes things happen in Sully's shop that we don't and can't let the better half see!Thumbs Up


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

The more boozed up i get the better i grill


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sounds good to me...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK COUNT ME IN AS WELL,I"LL pick up the steaks and a case or 2


----------



## DIRISHMAN

PabstBlueRibbon;1248067 said:


> The more boozed up i get the better i grill


Glad to see ya made it home ok Had a good time last night. you didn't seem t be havin any difficulty holdin the mug over the BLUE CARPETING LMAO


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRISHMAN;1248083 said:


> Glad to see ya made it home ok Had a good time last night. you didn't seem t be havin any difficulty holdin the mug over the BLUE CARPETING LMAO


Luckily he had his trusty designated drunk driver lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1248055 said:


> You did miss a good time. As far the the bbq, game on. I would leave the wives and girlfriends home. Sometimes things happen in Sully's shop that we don't and can't let the better half see!Thumbs Up


Sometimes?!!!!!!


----------



## KMBertog

1olddogtwo;1248017 said:


> Sounds like I missed a good time, let's do a bbq at sully soon....


I feel bad for missing out on this one, so I am definitely game on for a bbq or whatever at somebody's shop. I would offer up our place, but not too sure how my old man would take to me bringing everyone over for a drink-a-thon... ahem,,, ummmmm bbq! :laughing:


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

DIRISHMAN;1248083 said:


> Glad to see ya made it home ok Had a good time last night. you didn't seem t be havin any difficulty holdin the mug over the BLUE CARPETING LMAO


I have problems with ppl who think they are better than me cause they have power at a dead end job


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

man really wish i would have made it out for this:crying:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

PabstBlueRibbon;1248165 said:


> I have problems with ppl who think they are better than me cause they have power at a dead end job


LOL thats because your young... you will become more tolerant of stupid people as you get older...:laughing:

oh and btw I'm going to make the first batch of bio for the season either thursday or friday


----------



## KMBertog

PabstBlueRibbon;1248067 said:


> The more boozed up i get the better i grill


Emeril? Are you hammered? :laughing:


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Reliable Snow and Ice;1248389 said:


> LOL thats because your young... you will become more tolerant of stupid people as you get older...:laughing:
> 
> oh and btw I'm going to make the first batch of bio for the season either thursday or friday


My tolerance for stupidity will never lessen.

Call me ill come give a hand


----------



## DIRISHMAN

hey Metall and PABST PM sent


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hey d how you doing over there. Is it getting icy yet.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

R&R Yard Design;1248690 said:


> Hey d how you doing over there. Is it getting icy yet.


Im in glen ellen and nothing all blowing south!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I don't want this crap.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1248699 said:


> I don't want this crap.


we blame you......LOL


----------



## Midwest Pond

when is the next Meet and Greet?..... lmao..... I only slept all of Sunday because of Saturday night


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Midwest Pond;1250007 said:


> when is the next Meet and Greet?..... lmao..... I only slept all of Sunday because of Saturday night


Way TO GO Midwest as long as you had FUN

OH YEAH BY THE WAY YOU HOLDING A BEER AND STANDING IN THE BLUE CARPET!!!!! LMAO :laughing:


----------



## Midwest Pond

didn't notice the color of the floor


----------



## Dissociative

sorry about the service there guys.....i thought mabey the hundreds of arcade games might have been fun. If you guys didn't walk to the back you missed out. 

Brian knows Maple Avenue Pub really well mabey next time we start there and migrate to a shop. 

AJ...my wife wants to facebook to your wife and whoever else female she talked to when she "cooled down"..LOL...that was some funny stuff right there..
" GEORGE!!! WTF!!! " she yells over the whole crowd as the recod player stops and the whole bar looks at me....LOL.....told you she was a hot head... (Sara Fertitta) if anyone wants to facey space her. 

Thanks to AJ, was a great time. Sorry to everyone about the **** service...what ya gonna do...SIGH..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Midwest Pond;1250161 said:


> didn't notice the color of the floor


:Good thing cause when I look down for to long I get the Spins :laughing: LOLThumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

DIRISHMAN;1250203 said:


> :Good thing cause when I look down for to long I get the Spins :laughing: LOLThumbs Up


Hope to seeya at the next M&G Midwest


----------



## Midwest Pond

Service was ok for me...... the waitress told me "I can't get you another until your finished with that one".

I told her" By the time you get back I'll be done"


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Dissociative;1250183 said:


> sorry about the service there guys.....i thought mabey the hundreds of arcade games might have been fun. If you guys didn't walk to the back you missed out.
> 
> Brian knows Maple Avenue Pub really well mabey next time we start there and migrate to a shop.
> 
> AJ...my wife wants to facebook to your wife and whoever else female she talked to when she "cooled down"..LOL...that was some funny stuff right there..
> " GEORGE!!! WTF!!! " she yells over the whole crowd as the recod player stops and the whole bar looks at me....LOL.....told you she was a hot head... (Sara Fertitta) if anyone wants to facey space her.
> 
> Thanks to AJ, was a great time. Sorry to everyone about the **** service...what ya gonna do...SIGH..


Sounds like I missed out on somthing real funny.BUT ANYWAY GEORGE NO NEED TO BE SORRY FOR SOMETHING OUT OF YOU CONTROL.......FOR THE MOST PART EVERYONE THERE HAD A GREAT TIME INCLUDING MYSELFThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

I had a good time plenty of cool dudes, russ sounds like a he'll raiser!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hell I do know there roof is black. And it was hell of a good time. Have to hit up somewhere else next time.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ok so whens the next gathering


----------



## KMBertog

ah i love coming to work and find a check on my keyboard for hours that got lost in the blizzard paperwork. nice little start to the day! payup


----------



## DIRISHMAN

KMBertog;1250760 said:


> ah i love coming to work and find a check on my keyboard for hours that got lost in the blizzard paperwork. nice little start to the day! payup


SO are ya gonna have to use it to fix your plow or your truck???


----------



## KMBertog

DIRISHMAN;1250865 said:


> SO are ya gonna have to use it to fix your plow or your truck???


Nope. Plow is a warranty issue and Meyer is just slow and they want to try every little thing before realizing they are going to just have to give me a brand new pump.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

GOOD DEAL KM GLAD TO Hear itThumbs Up 

also PM sent Keith


----------



## KMBertog

DIRISHMAN;1251126 said:


> GOOD DEAL KM GLAD TO Hear itThumbs Up
> 
> also PM sent Keith


thanks dennis got your p.m. that's not a problem with the phone #.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

KMBertog;1251151 said:


> thanks dennis got your p.m. that's not a problem with the phone #.


ok keith thanks Did he get ahold of you for a deal on that thing for you or whatThumbs Up


----------



## KMBertog

DIRISHMAN;1251161 said:


> ok keith thanks Did he get ahold of you for a deal on that thing for you or whatThumbs Up


no not yet. i will see what i can do. even if i buy it now and install it for next winter that's fine with me.


----------



## KMBertog

Dennis i would LOVE to post that pic you texted me on here but i'm pretty sure MJDonovan would pull it off in a hurry!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

KMBertog;1251364 said:


> Dennis i would LOVE to post that pic you texted me on here but i'm pretty sure MJDonovan would pull it off in a hurry!


:laughing: LMAO you goof not that pic the one of the back drag OMG SLMAO:laughing:


----------



## KMBertog

DIRISHMAN;1251392 said:


> :laughing: LMAO you goof not that pic the one of the back drag OMG SLMAO:laughing:


:laughing: What you talking about? I was talking about the back blade! :laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

KMBertog;1251441 said:



> :laughing: What you talking about? I was talking about the back blade! :laughing:


ok you got me :laughing:


----------



## AJ 502

D-MAC you gonna post the M&G Pics?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AJ 502;1252687 said:


> D-MAC you gonna post the M&G Pics?


Yes as soon as I figure out the problem I am having getting them to go on here


----------



## KMBertog

in case you guys haven't seen this yet... I just stumbled upon it


----------



## KMBertog

hallelujah!!! 

meyer finally gave in and i am getting new pump for my plow and it will be fixed tomorrow


----------



## Midwest Pond

Congrats KM.... finally


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Midwest Pond;1253290 said:


> Congrats KM.... finally


Hey Midwest Nice POEM was LMAO you should try and sell it to HALLMARK or GoldenBooks


----------



## DIRISHMAN

KMBertog;1253180 said:


> in case you guys haven't seen this yet... I just stumbled upon it


KM that was fricken hilarious OMG whata IDIOT goes to show ya it takes all types


----------



## Midwest Pond

DIRISHMAN;1253486 said:


> Hey Midwest Nice POEM was LMAO you should try and sell it to HALLMARK or GoldenBooks


ty sir


----------



## swtiih

KMBertog;1253180 said:


> in case you guys haven't seen this yet... I just stumbled upon it


that's painful


----------



## KMBertog

DIRISHMAN;1253490 said:


> KM that was fricken hilarious OMG whata IDIOT goes to show ya it takes all types


i mean it clearly was after the blizzard had finished... so i know it was a ton of snow... but to head in there with either 2WD or a broken 4x4 is just terrible.

i love the tow truck driver... i think he showed up and was like "REALLY?".. and made a half ass attempt and said "Yeaaaaaaaa not gonna happen.."

Here's an idea... How about those lazys unload that salt from the back of the truck and ditch the blade and that tow truck can pull you out. Oh, aren't smart enough for that? Seems about right.


----------



## AJ 502

KMBertog;1253180 said:


> in case you guys haven't seen this yet... I just stumbled upon it


Dude broke a tie-rod.


----------



## KMBertog

AJ 502;1253856 said:


> Dude broke a tie-rod.


i think his brain is broken too:laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone going to Kid Rock concert tonight? Wife got me tickets. I just got a three hour nap in and im ready to rock out with my #&*% out.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Its so nice out, its almost sweater weather


----------



## R&R Yard Design

That sweater is to big for that girl.


----------



## Midwest Pond

the wind is blowing her hair, but with that sweater open like that she is going to catch a nasty cold


----------



## KMBertog

R&R Yard Design;1254546 said:


> That sweater is to big for that girl.


not only is it too big but it's green/yellow packers colors :realmad:


----------



## AJ 502

Sweater and a nasty cold? LMAO.
Same stuff happened to me this week. Caught a nasty cold from a co-worker and found out after 6 - rolls of toliet paper from blowing my nose in 1 day & 1 night. That everyone caught it.


----------



## AJ 502

Went to sleep sometime after midnight. 
Woke up at 4 to get my kid to weigh-ins.
Spent all day there. Coached amazing kids/wrestlers.
Came home with a 103 pound fresh/soph Regional Champion! (my son)
Awesome day!!!!!!!!!!

Can't wait for Sectionals next week!


----------



## AJ 502

Good Luck to all of you with making Money, after reading weather thread - To Salt or Not To Salt.


----------



## Midwest Pond

congrats AJ on your son


----------



## KMBertog

so i guess it's time to put the plows away for the season? obviously we won't just yet, but... blah. looks like nothing for a while....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AJ 502;1254819 said:


> Sweater and a nasty cold? LMAO.
> Same stuff happened to me this week. Caught a nasty cold from a co-worker and found out after 6 - rolls of toliet paper from blowing my nose in 1 day & 1 night. That everyone caught it.


Why AJ did you leave your sweater open also dressed in your long socks like that?????:laughing:


----------



## AJ 502

DIRISHMAN;1255493 said:


> Why AJ did you leave your sweater open also dressed in your long socks like that?????:laughing:


I would of been fine if someone wasn't sick.
You know how socks are when they get old. lol.


----------



## AJ 502

DIRISHMAN;1255493 said:


> Why AJ did you leave your sweater open also dressed in your long socks like that?????:laughing:


Went outside to smoke again and the dam wool sweater now stinks and both socks got soaked from my sandals with holes in them trying to start both of my sons dirt bikes. The kick starts tear up the rubber. Cant wait til I can buy a special on hanes socks. 6 + 1 free pack. LOL.
It is raining like the old saying - "Like cats & dogs" Here.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

It is amazing what the state boys get away with! The were loading truks this morning like trying to put a 5yd scoop into a tailgate spreader!


----------



## brianbrich1

Yea why dont they get ran over some of those nice portable scales


----------



## KMBertog

PabstBlueRibbon;1255937 said:


> It is amazing what the state boys get away with! The were loading truks this morning like trying to put a 5yd scoop into a tailgate spreader!


counties and state run more overweight than anyone, yet they get away with it. infuriates me. :realmad:


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

KMBertog;1256089 said:


> counties and state run more overweight than anyone, yet they get away with it. infuriates me. :realmad:


Loading a single axle dump like an 18 wheeler is ********! It infuriates me too!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Glad to see everyone had a good time at the M&G. I made it to Detroit and woke up to SNOW and more snow. They got 12" Saturday night and another 4" Sunday into Monday. I am glad I took my truck, but I should have taken the plow too. The city just plowed my MIL's street THIS Sunday... What a joke.


----------



## brianbrich1

A sign spring is coming I have been out today estimating some asphalt jobs..A couple of R&R and one crackfill and seal..


----------



## brianbrich1

Sullivan...do you have a tan pickup with your name on tailgate in a oval sign?(hard to read as it passed in my side mirror) anyway if it was passed you today on laraway and lagrange


----------



## SullivanSeptic

yep. That was me. my shop is just West of there. At Schoolhouse Rd. I'm up and down there all the time. What are you driving so I know when you flash your lights next time


----------



## brianbrich1

Well I could be in any of the following three...Black 98 chevy std cab(richsealcoating lettering) wht 02 suburban, or wht ext cab 2011 chevy 2500 lettered up < this is the most likely to catch me in.Just outta curiosity what is the going rate for a septic tank pumping? Me and a 3 of my neighbors have been doing it at the same time and get a price of 240 from hmmm think brunns...maybe sharp the one neighbor sets it up....is that good we are not due till next year(2012) but if that is to exp.. or you can do it the same I will send the work to you


----------



## SullivanSeptic

brianbrich1;1256274 said:


> Well I could be in any of the following three...Black 98 chevy std cab(richsealcoating lettering) wht 02 suburban, or wht ext cab 2011 chevy 2500 lettered up < this is the most likely to catch me in.Just outta curiosity what is the going rate for a septic tank pumping? Me and a 3 of my neighbors have been doing it at the same time and get a price of 240 from hmmm think brunns...maybe sharp the one neighbor sets it up....is that good we are not due till next year(2012) but if that is to exp.. or you can do it the same I will send the work to you


Are they regular conventional septic tanks? If so, I can do all three for $225 each. And I have seen you around before. I will keep a look out for the trucks.


----------



## brianbrich1

As far as conventional iam not sure...if that is by size like 1000gl or 1500gl then that is what we have..


----------



## AJ 502

You guys are funny as heck! On another forum I read a post that was encrypted. Every so often a bold letter or word would appear. You write it down or just read along and another story that someone is trying to tell comes about.
Its pretty cool how he did it. I will search for it and post it here if I find it.


----------



## the new boss 92

KMBertog;1256089 said:


> counties and state run more overweight than anyone, yet they get away with it. infuriates me. :realmad:


:laughing: you know its bad when you see them on bump stops, f them, what till they hurt some one for doing that, and were drinking beer watching them in orange jump soots on the news lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

That will never happen state trucks are not over weight during snow storms. So I have been told. Nothing ever happens to those guys anyway


----------



## AJ 502

Sorry. Searched all the way back to 07. I am sure I will find it sometime.


----------



## AJ 502

the new boss 92;1256740 said:


> :laughing: you know its bad when you see them on bump stops, f them, what till they hurt some one for doing that, and were drinking beer watching them in orange jump soots on the news lol


I have seen them with piles as high above as deep as the box. 13'6" ++++ to start out at is unreal.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Lets play the game..... WHO SAID IT!!!!!



Charlie Sheen or Muammar Gaddafi




1. I have defeated this earthworm with my words – imagine what I would have done with my fire-breathing fists



2. Your face will melt off and your children will weep over your exploded body



3. Life without dignity is worthless



4. I'm extremely old-fashioned, I'm a nobleman, I'm chivalrous



5. I am like the Queen of England



6. I am much bigger than any rank, for those who are talking about rank, I am a fighter



7. Every great movement begins with one man



8. These resentments, they are the rocket fuel that lives in the tip of my sabre



9. I woke up at 4am, before dawn. You should be asleep. You're all tired after a sleepless night



10. 9/11 was 'an absolute fairytale, a complete work of fiction'

























Answers:



1. Sheen

2. Sheen

3. Gaddafi

4. Sheen

5. Gaddafi

6. Gaddafi

7. Sheen

8. Sheen

9. Gaddafi

10. Sheen


----------



## AJ 502

I thought Chuck Norris said those things. LOL.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AJ 502;1257281 said:


> I thought Chuck Norris said those things. LOL.


Nope THE GREEN HORNETThumbs Up


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Bob Barker.?????


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

So is the winter a bust from here on in? I guess it's time to start tinkering with the boat and get ready to start fishing. I am anxious as I ordered it last June and got it on Labor Day weekend and didn't get to use it much, but I am ready. Until I get to the gas pump I am sure. Big boat, big motor = pay out big at the pump.:laughing:


----------



## brianbrich1

Yeah i sold my boat last year because i just didnt have the time to use it not to mention the pain at the pump...especially that year it hit over $4....75 gal tank times $4 = maybe 6-8 hrs of fun depending on how throttle happy you are...plus the fuel in the truck that had to pull the 25 foot boat....I had boated for years and thought i would miss it....nope!!


----------



## captshawn

Try keeping fuel inthese two. 1,100 gallons on the tournament boat and 400 on the charter boat.


----------



## AJ 502

Nice boats Cap.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

well you know what they say when you owen a boat boat stands for boat -------bust out another thousand= boat


----------



## Dlongerman

DIRISHMAN;1259045 said:


> well you know what they say when you owen a boat boat stands for boat -------bust out another thousand= boat


lol my cousin moved from here to Florida just to work on boats Year Round.... he went from making 36k here to making +120k down there


----------



## erkoehler

So, what are we looking at rain? ICE? Snow?


----------



## AJ 502

erkoehler;1259304 said:


> So, what are we looking at rain? ICE? Snow?


Rained pretty good all night here. On and off now.
There is a lot of mud now. Everything is melted except the stuff that doesn't see sunlight.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Sweet boats Capt. I only have a 24' pontoon with 150 HP Merc.
I also have 3 jetskis and I know about burning gas. Each one holds 15 gals at $4.35 for premium = 1.5 hours of wide open throttle fun. They sit more on the trailer now days than in the water. LOLpayup


----------



## captshawn

Thanks for compliments. The tournament boat has twin 550 hp yanmar diesel and burns about 80-85 gallons a hour at cruise running at about 37mph which is flying on a 40,000 lbs boat. Charter boat has twin 454 crusaders and gets just under half mile to the gallon at a cruise of about 23 mph.


----------



## nevrnf

Boating is a big dollar investment. My buddys boat eats fuel like it is water. 36' Baja, twin 540's with whipples. 900hp ea on 93 octane. Last trip to the Ozarks we ran a poker run from the Grand Glaize bridge to the Bagnell dam. Roughly 23 miles at 80 and burned almost 100 gallons of premium one way.


----------



## swtiih

captshawn;1258789 said:


> Try keeping fuel inthese two. 1,100 gallons on the tournament boat and 400 on the charter boat.


since nobody else has mentioned it.
looks like the perfect place for a summer meet & greet (post 5267)


----------



## Midwest Pond

Got my first dead beat customer to the forefront. Not going to pay their balance. I have a signed contract for their rate. Their words....

"It will cost you more than we owe to try and collect it"

What pieces of shyt! I will get a judgement and put a lien on these asses just because at this point.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Midwest Pond;1259797 said:


> Got my first dead beat customer to the forefront. Not going to pay their balance. I have a signed contract for their rate. Their words....
> 
> "It will cost you more than we owe to try and collect it"
> 
> What pieces of shyt! I will get a judgement and put a lien on these asses just because at this point.


i have 2 customers like that....one owes 1200.00....Contracted $149 to take em to claims court..one owes $380....$98 to take em to court...dont ya love scum bags? there drives make great dump sites the following winter hehe


----------



## AJ 502

Midwest Pond;1259797 said:


> Got my first dead beat customer to the forefront. Not going to pay their balance. I have a signed contract for their rate. Their words....
> 
> "It will cost you more than we owe to try and collect it"
> 
> What pieces of shyt! I will get a judgement and put a lien on these asses just because at this point.


Sorry to hear that Midwest.
Invite them for a drink.:whistling:


----------



## AJ 502

swtiih;1259677 said:


> since nobody else has mentioned it.
> looks like the perfect place for a summer meet & greet (post 5267)


Nice thought!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Midwest Pond;1259797 said:


> Got my first dead beat customer to the forefront. Not going to pay their balance. I have a signed contract for their rate. Their words....
> 
> "It will cost you more than we owe to try and collect it"
> 
> What pieces of shyt! I will get a judgement and put a lien on these asses just because at this point.


sound like a good place for every one to dump snow at next winter.

could you see it..... 10 semi loads of snow in a big pile right in the drive lanes... by the front door's of corse :laughing::laughing:


----------



## captshawn

AJ 502;1260039 said:


> Nice thought!


I'm sure we could figure something out. I have access to many other boats if there was enough interest. We have a great restaurant/watering hole  right next to boats.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Hey...I just got my first website launched...check it out lemme know what ya think! Erwbuilders.com


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Any southside boys gonna be at the Tinley Irish Parade next weekend? I'm gonna be in the parade then drinking at the local watering hole out there


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I might be out that way.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Cool. Look for me in te parade. I will be the very visible tanker truck!


----------



## ERWbuilders

Sullivan...you ever need a cheap employee...get ahold of me...i know how to lay pipe and operate machines...i even want to get my CDL i had my permit but it expired couldnt find a truck to take the test in.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

ERWbuilders;1260433 said:


> Sullivan...you ever need a cheap employee...get ahold of me...i know how to lay pipe and operate machines...i even want to get my CDL i had my permit but it expired couldnt find a truck to take the test in.


Define "cheap"? Lol


----------



## ERWbuilders

lol well....in the range of $10.00-$20.00 leaning towards $20 but anything will do at the moment....i used to work for Arrow sept and sewer...i was a pump truck helper then i advanced to sewer repair tech fixing sewer lines septic tanks installing septic systems rodding with the electric and using the jet rodder..mini excavator bobcat backhoe.


----------



## ERWbuilders

OH yea and i have red hair so id fit in with the whole irish thing even though im german lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

ERWbuilders;1260442 said:


> lol well....in the range of $10.00-$20.00 leaning towards $20 but anything will do at the moment....i used to work for Arrow sept and sewer...i was a pump truck helper then i advanced to sewer repair tech fixing sewer lines septic tanks installing septic systems rodding with the electric and using the jet rodder..mini excavator bobcat backhoe.


Talk about working for the enemy! Also, we dont have Pumper helpers. One guy to a truck. If they can't do it with one guy then they don't need to work for me. LOL. I'll keep you in mind. As of now I haven hit any spring or summer rush yet. And Antioch is pretty far from my shop


----------



## ERWbuilders

LOL yea my dad got his ass kicked walkin into an irish pub on the So side talkin **** lol...hes straight from germany...I can run a pumper..just need my CDL which i can get if i have a truck to take the road test in...As for driving...i dont care where i drive to or from, money is money and i cant seem to find anything yet but i do thank you for keepin me in mind


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

I'm looking for good used fryer oil source's. have to find stock to make fuel... 

have made 2 batch's so far and i'm running out of stock....

let me know if you know of any around me.....


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Reliable Snow and Ice;1260845 said:


> I'm looking for good used fryer oil source's. have to find stock to make fuel...
> 
> have made 2 batch's so far and i'm running out of stock....
> 
> let me know if you know of any around me.....


have you tried burger king or mcdonalds the night porter empties the fry's every night around midnight


----------



## affekonig

Hey everybody! I haven't been on much lately. Does anyone know a cheap auto transporter that covers some distance? I'm looking to have an 85 4Runner moved from Denver to Lisle, IL.


----------



## swtiih

what do you consider cheap


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

affekonig;1260988 said:


> Hey everybody! I haven't been on much lately. Does anyone know a cheap auto transporter that covers some distance? I'm looking to have an 85 4Runner moved from Denver to Lisle, IL.


 mileage to and from is 982 miles from denver to lisle,il.15 hours of driving one way It would cost you more if I left from chicago you might want to get some in Denver coming here post it on denver craigslist you might get lucky


----------



## affekonig

I used to live there and have driven back and forth 30 times (Denver/Chicago). I've been shopping around and am looking to be under $500. I've checked Denver craigslist, but haven't posted there yet. Maybe I'll give that a try.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1260970 said:


> have you tried burger king or mcdonalds the night porter empties the fry's every night around midnight


don't know any managers or I would


----------



## ERWbuilders

affekonig;1261072 said:


> I used to live there and have driven back and forth 30 times (Denver/Chicago). I've been shopping around and am looking to be under $500. I've checked Denver craigslist, but haven't posted there yet. Maybe I'll give that a try.


Try Uship.com Youll find exactly what your looking for there


----------



## affekonig

Perfect, thanks. I think that's the site I was trying to remember the name of actually.


----------



## ERWbuilders

i just found it today lol....and i see your listing already up there. a buddy told me about it and i think im going to get into it myself.


----------



## metallihockey88

Reliable Snow and Ice;1261162 said:


> don't know any managers or I would


make it just like getting jobs for snowplowing. go in there, introduce yourself to the manager and state your business. im sure they pay a service to come get that stuff so why wouldnt they give you it for free? worst case, i dont know how much you need but maybe throw them em some cash a month if they give you enough. im sure a little investment in the oil woudnt hurt too much as im sure your selling a good amount of it.  just double what your charging pabst for the oil lol


----------



## ERWbuilders

Ive tried to get WVO and up here people actually pay to buy it from the resturaunts....best bet is a sewer sump pump and a big tank in the bed in the middle of the night....get in and get out ASAP. make sure they use the clear veggie oil not the cream crap though..


----------



## AJ 502

I bought an AWD car on Friday. Now Its not even going to snow anymore to try it out. I hope it snows 1 more time for all to make money and me to try out the car. Oh well I guess I will have next year.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

metallihockey88;1261223 said:


> make it just like getting jobs for snowplowing. go in there, introduce yourself to the manager and state your business. im sure they pay a service to come get that stuff so why wouldnt they give you it for free? worst case, i dont know how much you need but maybe throw them em some cash a month if they give you enough. im sure a little investment in the oil woudnt hurt too much as im sure your selling a good amount of it.  just double what your charging pabst for the oil lol


He is already trying to bend me over lol.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

PabstBlueRibbon;1261651 said:


> He is already trying to bend me over lol.


oh now that is way not the truth i gave him a brake down of my cost to make it.. methanol is WAY up this year last year i got it for 1.40 a gallon this year it's 3.12


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ERWbuilders;1261226 said:


> Ive tried to get WVO and up here people actually pay to buy it from the resturaunts....best bet is a sewer sump pump and a big tank in the bed in the middle of the night....get in and get out ASAP. make sure they use the clear veggie oil not the cream crap though..


well WVO is way expensive way to go you have to convert your engine to run off it.. bio you do nothing....

and i have a yanmar diesel pump with a bad injector trying to find a new one with no luck


----------



## KMBertog

AJ 502;1261609 said:


> I bought an AWD car on Friday. Now Its not even going to snow anymore to try it out. I hope it snows 1 more time for all to make money and me to try out the car. Oh well I guess I will have next year.


what kind of car did you get aj?


----------



## ERWbuilders

Reliable...i know you sent me how to make bio...but i cant find the instructions...so how do you make it...i cant afford these gas prices


----------



## AJ 502

KMBertog;1261785 said:


> what kind of car did you get aj?


Infinity G35x. Silver / Black.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

AJ 502;1261889 said:


> Infinity G35x. Silver / Black.


Very nice!


----------



## Dlongerman

Ditto nice car


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Reliable Snow and Ice;1261652 said:


> oh now that is way not the truth i gave him a brake down of my cost to make it.. methanol is WAY up this year last year i got it for 1.40 a gallon this year it's 3.12


it will come down I hope. It's like the Oil Barons for the Industrial Revolution, F those guys!!!:realmad:


----------



## ERWbuilders

I think the government...especially the oil part needs to eat a dick...Im tired of getting screwed because noone else wants to stand up to them...the reserves are full...theres oil tankers that are waiting days to unload oil and prices keep getting higher..not to mention Nobama paid a company 2mil to refine oil in south america to go strictly to china...what a load of ****....what can we all do to help lower these prices?


----------



## ERWbuilders

Reliable Snow and Ice;1261663 said:


> well WVO is way expensive way to go you have to convert your engine to run off it.. bio you do nothing....
> 
> and i have a yanmar diesel pump with a bad injector trying to find a new one with no luck


I see yanmar crap all over Clist all the time im suprised you havnt found what your lookin for


----------



## KMBertog

AJ 502;1261889 said:


> Infinity G35x. Silver / Black.


Very nice! You better keep that baby clean!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ERWbuilders;1262170 said:


> I think the government...especially the oil part needs to eat a dick...Im tired of getting screwed because noone else wants to stand up to them...the reserves are full...theres oil tankers that are waiting days to unload oil and prices keep getting higher..not to mention Nobama paid a company 2mil to refine oil in south america to go strictly to china...what a load of ****....what can we all do to help lower these prices?


stop buying gas for a week


----------



## ERWbuilders

Reliable Snow and Ice;1262242 said:


> stop buying gas for a week


yea but getting every one in the us to do it at once is a problem..theres too many passive people who dont care


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Would any of you guy want to help me do ball joints and wheel bearing on my truck. I need to get it done by Friday at the latest.


----------



## ERWbuilders

R&R Yard Design;1262302 said:


> Would any of you guy want to help me do ball joints and wheel bearing on my truck. I need to get it done by Friday at the latest.


What kind of truck?....i might be able to help


----------



## R&R Yard Design

2000 f250 the balls on the drivers side are gone for sure and I think the hub is gone to.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

R&R Yard Design;1262362 said:


> 2000 f250 the balls on the drivers side are gone for sure and I think the hub is gone to.


well if you have access to a torch and a bench vice I have every thing to do the job...

but your going to have to heat the hell out of the joints to get the cap's out of them.

the hub will be easy just need to buy a new joint a inner hub seal and maybe new bearings 
I already have the tool to remove the hub bolts

just let me know so I can bring home some tools from my box....


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ERWbuilders;1262301 said:


> yea but getting every one in the us to do it at once is a problem..theres too many passive people who dont care


Well when gas and or Diesel hit's 5 bucks a gallon they might think twice...

god knows if diesel hit's 5 truck drivers will strike again... they did it once they will do it again...


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ERWbuilders;1262174 said:


> I see yanmar crap all over Clist all the time im suprised you havnt found what your lookin for


Well I'm looking for an injector for a yanmar one cylinder diesel model # L48AE.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Nick when could you help to get this done.


----------



## brianbrich1

The method to boycot gas by simply not buying it will not work because people are not willing to do it. It is because you cant go more than a few days without it if you are a typical employee who has no choice but to commute to work. Which is probably 70% of the country. So....pay for high fuel and make it to work or boycot gas run out of fuel and either fill up anyway or lose your job...We will pay what we have to because there are no other options to make our vehicles go down the road and the oil companies and gas stations all know it.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

*I just got this email...*

THIS IS NOT THE 'DON'T BUY' GAS FOR ONE DAY, BUT IT WILL SHOW YOU HOW WE CAN GET GAS BACK DOWN TO $1.30 PER GALLON.

This was sent by a retired Coca Cola executive. It came from one of his engineer buddies who retired from Halliburton. If you are tired of the gas prices going up AND they will continue to rise this summer, take time to read this please.

Phillip Hollsworth offered this good idea.
This makes MUCH MORE SENSE than the "don't buy gas on a certain day" campaign that was going around last April or May! 
It's worth your consideration. Join the resistance!!!!

I hear we are going to hit close to $ 4.00 a gallon by next summer and it might go higher!! Want gasoline prices to come down?

We need to take some intelligent, united action.

The oil companies just laughed at that because they knew we wouldn't continue to "hurt" ourselves by refusing to buy gas .

It was more of an inconvenience to us than it was a problem for them. 
BUT, whoever thought of this idea, has come up with a plan that can Really work. Please read on and join with us!

By now you're probably thinking gasoline priced at about $2.00 is super cheap. Me too! It is currently $3.08 at Arco and Costco for regular unleaded in Salem , Oregon and climbing every week.

Now that the oil companies and the OPEC nations have conditioned us to think that the cost of a gallon of gas is CHEAP at $1.50 - $1.75, we need to take aggressive action to teach them that BUYERS control the marketplace..not sellers.

With the price of gasoline going up more each day, we consumers need to take action.

The only way we are going to see the price of gas come down is if we hit someone in the pocketbook by not purchasing their gas! And, we can do that WITHOUT hurting ourselves.

How? Since we all rely on our cars, we can't just stop buying gas.

But we CAN have an impact on gas prices if we all act together to force a price war.

Here's the idea: For the rest of this year, DON'T purchase ANY gasoline from the two biggest companies (which now are one), EXXON and MOBIL.

If they are not selling any gas, they will be inclined to reduce their prices. If they reduce their prices, the other companies will have to follow suit.

But to have an impact, we need to reach literally millions of Exxon and Mobil gas buyers. It's really simple to do! Now, don't wimp out on me at this point...keep reading and I'll explain how simple it is to reach millions of people!!

I am sending this note to 30 people. If each of us send it to at least ten more (30 x 10 = 300) ... and those 300 send it to at least ten more (300 x 10 = 3,000)... and so on, by the time the message reaches the sixth group of people, we will have reached over THREE MILLION consumers .
If those three million get excited and pass this on to ten friends each, then 30 million people will have been contacted!

If it goes one level further, you guessed it..... THREE HUNDRED MILLION PEOPLE!!!

Again, all you have to do is send this to 10 people. That's all!

(If you don't understand how we can reach 300 million and all you have to do is send this to 10 people.... Well, let's face it, you just aren't a mathematician. But I am . so trust me on this one.

How long would all that take? If each of us sends this e-mail out to ten more people within one day of receipt, all 300 MILLION people could conceivably be contacted within the next 8 days!

I'll bet you didn't think you and I had that much potential, did you! Acting together we can make a difference.

If this makes sense to you, please pass this message on. I suggest that we not buy from EXXON/MOBIL UNTIL THEY LOWER THEIR PRICES TO THE $2.00 RANGE AND KEEP THEM DOWN. THIS CAN REALLY WORK.


----------



## brianbrich1

I see how that letter would work but why boycot a U.S. owned oil company? Chevron and Exxon are two big oil companies that pull oil across our country....Why would we boycot them and give the money to the foriegn ones? That letter should be written to boycot foreign owned oil companies not our own!!??


----------



## brianbrich1

The more looking I do it seems no one particular gas station can you say is strictly American. Maybe we should all just buy BP?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

R&R Yard Design;1262553 said:


> Nick when could you help to get this done.


well Friday after work.... will you have a lighted place to do it and the parts and a torch....


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Got it done today. My buddy had off from work so we knocked it out


----------



## AJ 502

D-mac talk to Russ so he can guide you through the process to post the pics.
Thanks.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

R&R Yard Design;1263071 said:


> Got it done today. My buddy had off from work so we knocked it out


ok good deal


----------



## ERWbuilders

GAS BOYCOTT DO IT! March 21- March 27. If we don’t do something we are going to continually be raped by the government and major gas corps. I’m tired of it and I know everyone else is. If your OK with paying these high prices your ******** $4.00/gallon? Its only going to get worse. So do your part and boycott. Its time we the people quit being so passive and lazy and start standing up for ourselves. If we don’t this country is going to completely fail. Man up and Stand up!

If all users did not go to the pump, it would take $2,292,000,000.00 (that's almost 3 BILLION) out of the oil companies pockets for just one day, so please do not go to the gas station and let's try to put a dent in the Middle Eastern oil industry for at least one day.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

This would kill me. I can't afford to not run my equipment. I loose money everyday its not running. And especially during the wet/busy season. I know it sucks, but its the hard truth. We need fuel. But something has to give


----------



## ERWbuilders

SullivanSeptic;1263686 said:


> This would kill me. I can't afford to not run my equipment. I loose money everyday its not running. And especially during the wet/busy season. I know it sucks, but its the hard truth. We need fuel. But something has to give


Thats exactly whats keeping the oil corps going and fuel prices high...but what else do you do...everyone needs to live if we all would have stood up years ago we wouldnt have to face the situation of, boycott fuel stations or put food on our tables


----------



## brianbrich1

Like stated before your plan is to boycot for one week...O.K. I will play along and I will drive my equipment and vehicles and my wife will drive to work...We run out of fuel but hey lets man up and not buy fuel and not work and generate some income....Then when the week is over we all go and fill up and the fuel stations and oil company still get their money:realmad: So what statement have we sent? That we will run out of fuel stop working lose money possible get fired cause someone cant make it to work. Boycotting fuel will never work! Boycotting gas stations that do not pull the majority of there oil from American oil companies is the only way to send a message!!!


----------



## ERWbuilders

yea but if you ever follow a fuel truck around it goes to multiple gas stations bp doesnt just go to BP. Ive seen a BP truck at a marathon station and a moble station unloading fuel.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Its not the gas stations. They all get their fuel from the same places. A lot of gas stations are just owned by someone as a franchise. Its the oil manufacturers that are making the money. I'm talking about Exxon Refining and Corporate. Or BP Drilling and Refining. Thats who needs to be boycotted. Not the individual stations. Boycotting the gas stations is like shooting at a tank with a bb gun.


----------



## brianbrich1

What iam saying is you have to narrow down the fuel stations like shell,chevron,phillips, etc and see as a company where they get the most of there oil from...Exxon is American owned so why boycott a American company...You have to boycott the foreign owened oil company to make a impact


----------



## brianbrich1

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Oil_companies_of_the_United_States

Dont know how to make a link where you can click on it here but this will tell you who owns the oil company and gas station companies..link works....Just because a store is franchised they still have to follow corporate rules on what they can use...They can chase vendors but in the end its all owned by the same companies


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I agree with ya. Its sucks but the oil refining and bulk crude buying is where we need to boycott. Im not saying I have the slightest clue as to how to do that, but it should be done.


----------



## ERWbuilders

so this is what we need to boycot


----------



## ERWbuilders

Plus Citgo because its from venesuala...i dont know either sulli...i wish i did


----------



## brianbrich1

Well I would say we would have to only buy from any of the three Phillips, chevron, or mobile. Or Gas city but not sure where he gets his oil but is locally owned


----------



## ERWbuilders

Sunoco seems like a decent company to use... Ive been looking at some info about them too bad they dont have a station here yet


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Not from gas city for long. He filed chapter 11 about 2 months ago. All stations up cor auction


----------



## brianbrich1

I was reading a article how we have all kinds of oil "land locked" from N. Dakota and Canada be stored in big storage tanks because they cant get it to the refineries on the coast. Our oil pipelines were designed to pump from coast in not in out...Once pipe is layed it will bring prices back down as here in N America we are generating more crude than a decade ago but lack proper infastructure to move it yet....


----------



## ERWbuilders

brianbrich1;1263864 said:


> I was reading a article how we have all kinds of oil "land locked" from N. Dakota and Canada be stored in big storage tanks because they cant get it to the refineries on the coast. Our oil pipelines were designed to pump from coast in not in out...Once pipe is layed it will bring prices back down as here in N America we are generating more crude than a decade ago but lack proper infastructure to move it yet....


well the corp scum should have thought about that while they where thinking about jammin there pockets and asses full of money


----------



## brianbrich1

Yeah I heard that about him...I have a neighbor who did all the retaining walls and landscape for his stations who when I last talked to him was bitting his nails over it


----------



## ERWbuilders

I wish i had about 100k saved...i would invest in a bio diesel/ ethenol fuel station. diesel and gas $2.00 a gallon and i wouldnt raise the prices either until reg diesel and fuel came down then id lower it even mroe


----------



## brianbrich1

What happened with the crude is they initially didnt think they would generate enough from the Dakota and from Canada that could not be moved by rail and truck...Then in recent years have pulled more than expected with plenty more to come....Dakotos were in the news not to long ago screaming for workers to get things moving. Not enough help there I guess


----------



## ERWbuilders

too many felons to work with oil products...thanks to this great judicial system we have


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

I filled my 100 gallon transfer tank when diesel wa $3.25 a gallon this summer is gonna blow


----------



## ERWbuilders

PabstBlueRibbon;1263881 said:


> I filled my 100 gallon transfer tank when diesel wa $3.25 a gallon this summer is gonna blow


yea this summer is going to blow....veggie oil prices are going to go waaaayyy up because of people like me that are going to try and make bio


----------



## SullivanSeptic

brianbrich1;1263866 said:


> Yeah I heard that about him...I have a neighbor who did all the retaining walls and landscape for his stations who when I last talked to him was bitting his nails over it


We have been a long time customer of his. Do all their pumping and septic work. Tell your buddy to file his paperwork with the bankrupty attorneys. It may be too late if he hasnt done it yet. I'm getting updates from his attorneys every week. He can't make the loan payments on the stations. I read that he owes back payments on about 365 million in loans on the stations.


----------



## brianbrich1

Sulli I havent talked to him since winter started so I dont know what he has or has not done...He has been around for a longtime so I believe he has done some legal work for it. Funny thing is it shows how small of a world it is when back in the late sixties and early seventies he worked as a laborer for my old man and then I move into the neighborhood where we are 30 years later not even knowing...My dad and him recognized each other when we where out by the garage having a cold one about 4-5 years ago When he walked by with his wife.


----------



## ERWbuilders

ADDITION....the way to kill the oil corps is if everyone SELLS THERE STOCK IN IT.


----------



## AJ 502

ERWbuilders;1264775 said:


> ADDITION....the way to kill the oil corps is if everyone SELLS THERE STOCK IN IT.


How does that work if everyone sells their stock? Who buys them when they sell them?


----------



## ERWbuilders

AJ 502;1264920 said:


> How does that work if everyone sells their stock? Who buys them when they sell them?


I dont know how it all works yet but im learnin


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey All 

Looks like we are all done with white stuff. As far as the gas stuff .We ger screwed ether way don;t buy this don't buy that, all i know is stay away from Citgo and all his other stations name .Being that Hugo Chavez is the owner and send a good portion of his money to the Columbian drug cartel amd drug lords which also send some of there money for support to terrorist whom HATE THE USA

Hello AJ hope all is well


----------



## AJ 502

How it going D-mac?
Son took 4th this weekend. 24 man bracket. To get to 3rd place match he wrestled the kid who beat him the previous day to send him to wrestle back he beat him sending that kid to the 5th place match. Nice win.
Awesome weekend.
Saturday was T-shirt & sandals weather. Just a bit windy. Im sure it was because we were downtown Sprinfield with building gusts.
Sunday was nice but the wind was cold and blowing hard.


----------



## KMBertog

AJ glad to hear your kid doing well in wrestling. 

Anyway.... Winter is done here guys.... Hard to believe that after that blizzard we had only one more push on Super Bowl Sunday. I guess that's how it goes.... 

Good thing is that some people aren't panicking as much about their landscape budgets for the rest of the year since the snow cooled off since the blizzard..... We do have a few accounts who are giving us the run around, but they'll chill out in the end. 

Getting landscape and irrigation contracts in by the day... Best of luck to you guys this spring/summer and may we all have a gigantic winter next season! payup


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I think winter is done too. I'm also getting tons of calls for septics. We are so busy now that I don't want to think about snow.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Let's not lose hope we all know how these warm ups are when we all think its over then we get hit with another snow fall...
Wishful thinking...

On a side note anyone do car painting or know someone I need a fender painted black befor I install it


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

SullivanSeptic;1267620 said:


> I think winter is done too. I'm also getting tons of calls for septics. We are so busy now that I don't want to think about snow.


yep I think so too 60's this week..... awesome


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hey Nick, as soon as I can free up my pumper, I will call you. Sorry about the delay


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

I think I will use the next few days in the 60's to put everything away. Seems like such a waste this year. Next year we will be out after it earlier for some new accounts. Hopefully some that need some salting... It would be nice to use all the equiptment we have.
Enjoy the nice weather guys.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1267700 said:


> Hey Nick, as soon as I can free up my pumper, I will call you. Sorry about the delay


Try this AGAIN. (Its nothing bad)... No you won't..... Liar!:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Dodge Plow Pwr;1267724 said:


> I think I will use the next few days in the 60's to put everything away. Seems like such a waste this year. Next year we will be out after it earlier for some new accounts. Hopefully some that need some salting... It would be nice to use all the equiptment we have.
> Enjoy the nice weather guys.


Sounds dumb, but the early bird gets the worm! If you get a few accounts that require salt, you'll be out playing more. Those little dustings and ice events still mean money in your pocket. It really is warm out. T shirt weather. WOW!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Pushin 2 Please;1267785 said:


> Sounds dumb, but the early bird gets the worm! If you get a few accounts that require salt, you'll be out playing more. Those little dustings and ice events still mean money in your pocket. It really is warm out. T shirt weather. WOW!


Been outside with no coat is great. Yeah I want to go to the places where the low-ballers never showed up and it is still fresh in the customers brain.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Dodge Plow Pwr;1267830 said:


> Been outside with no coat is great. Yeah I want to go to the places where the low-ballers never showed up and it is still fresh in the customers brain.


After the blizzard, the lowballers lot were easy to see.


----------



## Dissociative

starting up my power washing stuff....it's nice enough outside now...although 40* while washing gets a bit chilly..LOL


57* right now 105 PM


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

63* here at 3:41.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Well got my truck back fixed the front frame boy its nice outside I think I will break the grill out


----------



## swtiih

As soon as I get time everything is getting washed, season has got to be over.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Dodge Plow Pwr;1267830 said:


> Been outside with no coat is great. Yeah I want to go to the places where the low-ballers never showed up and it is still fresh in the customers brain.


I had 1 that called me to cleanup after a lowballer. But didn't want to pay more than the lowballer charged I walked away from auto zone 80.00 for the blizzard


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

SullivanSeptic;1267700 said:


> Hey Nick, as soon as I can free up my pumper, I will call you. Sorry about the delay


yeah it's cool


----------



## KMBertog

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1267951 said:


> Well got my truck back fixed the front frame boy its nice outside I think I will break the grill out


Busted the grill out at about 6:30 tonight.... it was fantastic to hear the sizzle of a nice t-bone!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

KMBertog;1268108 said:


> Busted the grill out at about 6:30 tonight.... it was fantastic to hear the sizzle of a nice t-bone!


The wife wanted Chinese


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Dissociative;1267873 said:


> starting up my power washing stuff....it's nice enough outside now...although 40* while washing gets a bit chilly..LOL
> 
> 57* right now 105 PM


Should have been riding, it was nice out today....

Call me tomorrow, ill be riding. Bike is done, stereo is LOUD.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

KMBertog;1268108 said:


> Busted the grill out at about 6:30 tonight.... it was fantastic to hear the sizzle of a nice t-bone!


I know I'm a hillbilly, but I grill all year long. Rain, sleet, snow, I'm out there cooking up some grub!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Pushin 2 Please;1268212 said:


> I know I'm a hillbilly, but I grill all year long. Rain, sleet, snow, I'm out there cooking up some grub!


I'm the same way. My g/f thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## KMBertog

Pushin 2 Please;1268212 said:


> I know I'm a hillbilly, but I grill all year long. Rain, sleet, snow, I'm out there cooking up some grub!


Oh me too 

I just like how it's light out and starting to warm up. I had that baby running when i got home after the blizzard.... Shovel a little path, no problem


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DistinctiveDave;1268222 said:


> I'm the same way. My g/f thinks I'm crazy.


Were ALL a little crazy!


KMBertog;1268246 said:


> Oh me too
> 
> I just like how it's light out and starting to warm up. I had that baby running when i got home after the blizzard.... Shovel a little path, no problem


Agree about it staying lighter out. Nothing like having a adult beverage and cooking outside!


----------



## Dissociative

got me a gas valve in my garage...just open door and roll grill towards end....i cook all winter..LOVE IT

BTW Dave....thats a sweet bike....as soon as i take moving pads off mine you can all see it.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Dissociative;1268253 said:


> BTW Dave....thats a sweet bike....as soon as i take moving pads off mine you can all see it.


Thanks, that was just a quick pic. Im going to wash it today and take some better ones.


----------



## swtiih

Me to, BBQ gets used all year long. Turn the gas on and light.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1268017 said:


> I had 1 that called me to cleanup after a lowballer. But didn't want to pay more than the lowballer charged I walked away from auto zone 80.00 for the blizzard


Yeah....NO!!!! $80.00 for the entire blizzard. Good luck and hurry up and wait for the baller to show....  Look what happened while he was holding his breath for them to show up.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

swtiih;1268421 said:


> Me to, BBQ gets used all year long. Turn the gas on and light.


Me too. Just before we left out for the blizzard the tank ran out of gas during the cooking of steaks, good thing I keep 3 tanks on hand at ALL times. I bought the Weber all stainless grill last year. Think it set me back $799, but man does it cook the food even and does an awesome job. They say it should last at least 15 years with the amount of use it will get. For the "normal" peson it should last 25 years. :laughing:


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

So what do you get a Cubs fan for her anniversary when she says she has EVERYTHING she ever needs? Well the wonderful Illinois DMV just answerd it for me. They are now making Chicago Cubs plates. I just ordered them for her and boy they are NOT cheap.
First I had to renew her old plates as they were going to expire in less than 90 days.
So,
Renewal of existing plates: $106.00
Purchase of Chicago Cubs Plates: $166.25
The look on her face and the love she will express when I surprise her with these plates: More than worth the $$$ spent.
The gift that keeps on giving.. and costing payup:laughing:


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

*Payment....*

:realmad: I was told I would have the rest of the money owed to us from the Blizzard and from the 5-6th for what we plowed by the end of the week on Monday. Today is the end of the week and I just checked my mail box and guess what I found?

Not a check!!!!!!!!! This is not sitting well with me and I called a couple of others that were out with us for those events and they haven't been paid yet either... I kept my word from the start that I would work for xxx amount of dollars an hour and that my trucks would show up when called, and we did, EVERY time...We gave 110% every storm with ZERO complaaints!!! Now it's time for money to change hands and end up in mine.
Saturday is my deadline before I really get upset and make some phone calls to "friends" of mine.


----------



## Dissociative

Im still waiting on money too, starting to piss me off how someone can 
run a landscape company and not have a credit lines for payroll. 
Subs should not have to take payout every 45 days like owners IMO.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Dissociative;1268867 said:


> Im still waiting on money too, starting to piss me off how someone can
> run a landscape company and not have a credit lines for payroll.
> Subs should not have to take payout every 45 days like owners IMO.


This is why I don't wanna be a sub. Only do subing when everthing fails. 
Last season I was talking for 12k still going to court on this. This season 385.00 is owed to me since dec. Don't think I will get it but don't work for D TO L enterprise


----------



## erkoehler

Dissociative;1268867 said:


> Im still waiting on money too, starting to piss me off how someone can
> run a landscape company and not have a credit lines for payroll.
> Subs should not have to take payout every 45 days like owners IMO.


It all depends on the agreement setup before the season.

All my guys except 1 are paid off.


----------



## Dissociative

Yea, I was more flexable than I should have been. Never agreed to anything just took the 
pays when they came and didnt argue. Set a bad precedent. 

I like my boss though, dont doubt for a min. i will be paid, just wish it was faster. Hes a good 
guy, I just am going broke waiting on money.


----------



## snowguys

Man I'm glad I picked a good day to move I've been waiting 5 months for this day (was living with the mother in law) dam short sales


----------



## WilliamOak

R&R Yard Design;1262362 said:


> 2000 f250 the balls on the drivers side are gone for sure and I think the hub is gone to.


Hey were you at the Planet SCD? Saw your truck parked out there can't imagine it was anyone else lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

anyone here do tree work.....?

or install hardwood floors?

or hvac work?

or can keep the old lady happy?


----------



## erkoehler

One of my buddies does hardwood floors.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1269371 said:


> One of my buddies does hardwood floors.


check pm's


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I can take down trees. Just not the conventional way. But the end result is the same. You might have to get a load or two of dirt to fill in the large hole in the yard, but the tree will be down


----------



## Bird21

Ditto on Ek's buddy he did my hardwood floors.
They came out awesome!!!


----------



## Dissociative

Old dog, email me.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yes u was you shold have called me


----------



## WilliamOak

R&R Yard Design;1269394 said:


> Yes u was you shold have called me


I was gonna send a message on here, guess I didn't even think about giving the # plastered across your truck a try... Durrrr.
Were you there with one of the sponsors?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yes I was. And also helping out for Friday and sat. What were you doing down thus way.


----------



## WilliamOak

I was competing with my school, did the skid steer and truck and trailer. Also did the maintenance cost estimating one Friday.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dissociative;1269387 said:


> Old dog, email me.





1olddogtwo;1269375 said:


> check pm's


dont see your email...you must have posted from your phone


----------



## erkoehler

Olddog, I gave him your number.


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1269485 said:


> Olddog, I gave him your number.


Hey eric where's your flooring guy out of. Might have a job for him in mt prospect if its not too far for him


----------



## erkoehler

Fox lake area, they work all over though.


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1269522 said:


> Fox lake area, they work all over though.


Well if he'd be interested in headin out that way pm me his info


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1269485 said:


> Olddog, I gave him your number.


thanks.....


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Dissociative;1269074 said:


> Yea, I was more flexable than I should have been. Never agreed to anything just took the
> pays when they came and didnt argue. Set a bad precedent.
> 
> I like my boss though, dont doubt for a min. i will be paid, just wish it was faster. Hes a good
> guy, I just am going broke waiting on money.


We were told at the meeting that we would be paid every 2 weeks max. When the first check was 30 days I figured something was up. The next was 30 days to the day so I figured I could live with this. NOW I am still waiting for the Blizzard check and for the 5-6th. At the rates they are paying, the cost of fuel and intrest on the CC for the fuel, being too damn late in paying me, I figure I am loosing $$ now. I called and e-mailed the owners and neither returned any of my messages after the time frame I was told last week came and went. So, I called the direct guy I worked under, he calls me right back, calls owner gets an answer and then calls me back with that info. Why couldn't the owner call me or return a truthful e-mail. Stress is setting in :yow!:. JUST TELL THE TRUTH!!!!!!!!! and pay what you owe me. Just saying the truth goes a L O N G way with me.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dodge Plow Pwr;1269881 said:


> We were told at the meeting that we would be paid every 2 weeks max. When the first check was 30 days I figured something was up. The next was 30 days to the day so I figured I could live with this. NOW I am still waiting for the Blizzard check and for the 5-6th. At the rates they are paying, the cost of fuel and intrest on the CC for the fuel, being too damn late in paying me, I figure I am loosing $$ now. I called and e-mailed the owners and neither returned any of my messages after the time frame I was told last week came and went. So, I called the direct guy I worked under, he calls me right back, calls owner gets an answer and then calls me back with that info. Why couldn't the owner call me or return a truthful e-mail. Stress is setting in :yow!:. JUST TELL THE TRUTH!!!!!!!!! and pay what you owe me. Just saying the truth goes a L O N G way with me.


dude that sucks, i wont even tell u my story... is this your 1st year with these clowns?


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Olddog, First and last year. I don't need this crap. I was stopped by so many people this year that want quotes and are willing to do seasonal payments so they can afford it I will be fine for the next season. Problem is I talked to a few people who knew this guy and said he was 100% and ALWAYS paid on time. I've yet to see it. If that check is not in my mail today I will have to call my attorney who now is also a judge and my friend the States Attorney. P!ssed and tired of this crap. This is the first year I only pay my drivers when I get paid and they are looking for their $$ as well.
I will save my portion for paying my employees next season while I, the boss waits to get paid. Lines of credit where established for this purpose. Just sayin!!!!:realmadayup


----------



## affekonig

I've been doing a good job of NOT spending all day, every day here lately. I hope I can keep it up through the summer...

Does anybody have a set of 31x10.50 15s that they're looking to get rid of? I picked up an 85 4Runner that I'm tinkering with and I'd like a different set of tires for it. I'm looking for a matching set. Lemme know what ya got. Thanks.


----------



## the new boss 92

im looking for a 4 wheel golf cart to guys if anyone has or know someone that wants to get rid of one for CHEAP lmk ill come by and pick it up sunday. i have a crotch rocket motor waiting to get installed in one just got to find the cart!


----------



## affekonig

the new boss 92;1270369 said:


> im looking for a 4 wheel golf cart to guys if anyone has or know someone that wants to get rid of one for CHEAP lmk ill come by and pick it up sunday. i have a crotch rocket motor waiting to get installed in one just got to find the cart!


I've always wanted to do that. You're close enough that I'm coming by to check it out if you find one...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dodge Plow Pwr;1270355 said:


> Olddog, First and last year. I don't need this crap. I was stopped by so many people this year that want quotes and are willing to do seasonal payments so they can afford it I will be fine for the next season. Problem is I talked to a few people who knew this guy and said he was 100% and ALWAYS paid on time. I've yet to see it. If that check is not in my mail today I will have to call my attorney who now is also a judge and my friend the States Attorney. P!ssed and tired of this crap. This is the first year I only pay my drivers when I get paid and they are looking for their $$ as well.
> I will save my portion for paying my employees next season while I, the boss waits to get paid. Lines of credit where established for this purpose. Just sayin!!!!:realmadayup


it's a**hole"s like this, that have a place in the food chain thats near the bottom, i would be trying to eat this SOB up.... perhaps he's in the same spot as you, but doesn't have the nuts to discuss....no respect if thats the case.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Does anyone need or know some one who needs a Diesel Tech?


----------



## snowguys

PabstBlueRibbon;1270514 said:


> Does anyone need or know some one who needs a Diesel Tech?


I have a scat track if he knows how to work on them and looking for some side cash


----------



## swtiih

Dodge Plow Pwr;1268850 said:


> :realmad: I was told I would have the rest of the money owed to us from the Blizzard and from the 5-6th for what we plowed by the end of the week on Monday. Today is the end of the week and I just checked my mail box and guess what I found?
> 
> Not a check!!!!!!!!! This is not sitting well with me and I called a couple of others that were out with us for those events and they haven't been paid yet either... I kept my word from the start that I would work for xxx amount of dollars an hour and that my trucks would show up when called, and we did, EVERY time...We gave 110% every storm with ZERO complaaints!!! Now it's time for money to change hands and end up in mine.
> Saturday is my deadline before I really get upset and make some phone calls to "friends" of mine.


Okay so you wonder if

A) The guy under bid his lot's and doesn't have the money. (low baller)

B) The guy didn't get paid by the customer.

C) The guy is having business / money problems.

D) Something else


----------



## AJ 502

affekonig;1270368 said:


> I've been doing a good job of NOT spending all day, every day here lately. I hope I can keep it up through the summer...
> 
> Does anybody have a set of 31x10.50 15s that they're looking to get rid of? I picked up an 85 4Runner that I'm tinkering with and I'd like a different set of tires for it. I'm looking for a matching set. Lemme know what ya got. Thanks.


I was looking for Bug parts and came across these. 
Tires and Rims. $375.
http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/pts/2280398669.html

*How did you end up getting it back from Colorado?*


----------



## AJ 502

PabstBlueRibbon;1270514 said:


> Does anyone need or know some one who needs a Diesel Tech?


My buddy was going to quit the railroad as a mechanic. So he went looking and found a job for pretty good money. 
It is next to the Prairie Concrete Plant on North Aurora Road just East of rt.59.
I will call him and ask the details and post them when he answers.
He told his boss and got a raise so they still have an opening.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

1olddogtwo;1270480 said:


> it's a**hole"s like this, that have a place in the food chain thats near the bottom, i would be trying to eat this SOB up.... perhaps he's in the same spot as you, but doesn't have the nuts to discuss....no respect if thats the case.


I get this e-mail today: A few batches of checks went out late on Thursday and late Friday. You should have it soon.

I want to know 100% if mine was one of them.... I don't care about their problems as they obviously are not too caring about mine. I just want what I have coming to me. My group always gave 110% ALWAYS. NEVER milked hours and ALWAYS stayed until everything was finished the right way. Just sayin I think I was deserving of a call back.


----------



## AJ 502

Dodge Plow Pwr;1270692 said:


> I get this e-mail today: A few batches of checks went out late on Thursday and late Friday. You should have it soon.
> 
> I want to know 100% if mine was one of them.... I don't care about their problems as they obviously are not too caring about mine. I just want what I have coming to me. My group always gave 110% ALWAYS. NEVER milked hours and ALWAYS stayed until everything was finished the right way. Just sayin I think I was deserving of a call back.


I walked away from the Company I was working for 2 weeks before the Blizzard for late checks.
I got 1 check from Jan.1 - 15th a couple of days before the Blizzard.
They called me multiple times before that and I said I can not go out and explained I will not drive in crappy conditions that make me arrive on the job 30 - 1:45 minutes later than it would under normal conditions. Plus use My personal vehicle & gas, all the extras/ monies that go with it. Cigs, food, MT.Dew sitting waiting for a call and cannot make any plans what so ever etc. Then not know when and or IF I will ever get paid.
I eventually got paid in full.
They were cool and understood and invited me back next year. I will see.
Otherwise I will look for a new company next season.
They always treated me like family and gave me way more hours than many guys with seniority.
I dont know what went wrong this year but I had always assumed if you are doing $2,000,000 +++ in business each year you should be able to cover your bases.

Oh well we or some of us have a story.


----------



## AJ 502

*Diss* 

I finally lowered the Bug this weekend 7". I am still deciding whether or not to buy a crate motor.
I have found an 2200 to replace the 1600. I just want power.
All of the sites I go to say this and that. Give me 200+ H.P. and I will buy it. I want the front end to come off the ground on take off and in second gear.

I need you on the wiring when I decide on the engine.
Do you want me to get a Harness pre-laid?
Or just the harness bundled?
Nicole says - "why dont you call George so you dont have any problems?"


----------



## affekonig

AJ 502;1270641 said:


> I was looking for Bug parts and came across these.
> Tires and Rims. $375.
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/pts/2280398669.html
> 
> *How did you end up getting it back from Colorado?*


Thanks and I saw those too. They look old and I'd like a matching set, but I emailed the guy anyway. $375 is waaayyy more than I'm paying for those tires. There's a few on there and I think I've talked to everybody with a set for sale and nothing's worked out yet.

The plan was to fly out, fix it and drive it back, but he kept warning me against that. I figured that it was a bad time to risk breaking down somewhere on I80 and started looking into shipping. I found a company that did it reasonably and it showed up like this:


1985 4Runner by affekonig2000, on Flickr

Here's the progress so far: http://www.flickr.com/photos/papa-bear/sets/72157626149847165/


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

AJ 502;1270741 said:


> I walked away from the Company I was working for 2 weeks before the Blizzard for late checks.
> I got 1 check from Jan.1 - 15th a couple of days before the Blizzard.
> They called me multiple times before that and I said I can not go out and explained I will not drive in crappy conditions that make me arrive on the job 30 - 1:45 minutes later than it would under normal conditions. Plus use My personal vehicle & gas, all the extras/ monies that go with it. Cigs, food, MT.Dew sitting waiting for a call and cannot make any plans what so ever etc. Then not know when and or IF I will ever get paid.
> I eventually got paid in full.
> They were cool and understood and invited me back next year. I will see.
> Otherwise I will look for a new company next season.
> They always treated me like family and gave me way more hours than many guys with seniority.
> I dont know what went wrong this year but I had always assumed if you are doing $2,000,000 +++ in business each year you should be able to cover your bases.
> 
> Oh well we or some of us have a story.


I agree 100%. The extras add up. My family would have loved to go sledding or make snowmen and such, BUT I had to go plow for someone who feels like NOT paying us.
I pray to GOD that it snows so much this weekend. I will answer the phone, but I am sure they will not like what they will hear. :laughingayup 
Kind of like people who burn me at the print shop, terms until you screw me, then it's PRE-PAY only. Pay me in advance for 4 hours and I will give you the 4 hours, nothing more, nothing less. Otherwise while you are trying to find someone to plow for you I will be still making the same amount of $$ .


----------



## AJ 502

affekonig;1271063 said:


> Thanks and I saw those too. They look old and I'd like a matching set, but I emailed the guy anyway. $375 is waaayyy more than I'm paying for those tires. There's a few on there and I think I've talked to everybody with a set for sale and nothing's worked out yet.
> 
> The plan was to fly out, fix it and drive it back, but he kept warning me against that. I figured that it was a bad time to risk breaking down somewhere on I80 and started looking into shipping. I found a company that did it reasonably and it showed up like this:
> 
> 
> 1985 4Runner by affekonig2000, on Flickr
> 
> Here's the progress so far: http://www.flickr.com/photos/papa-bear/sets/72157626149847165/


Thats cool. Wow dropped it off right at the house. Awesome.


----------



## Midwest Pond

sorry to hear about you guys with pay


hope all is well otherwise


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Just got the mail.... HOLDING BREATH!!!!!!!!!!!!!





















No Check. I didn't think so anyways. LIARS.

Midwest, all is mostly good here, waiting for some more snow. My wife is in Toronto and they are expecting 10cm tonight. SHe wanted to know if that was a lot of snow...ussmileyflagtymusic


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Applied at Waste Management and still looking. This economy blows


----------



## AJ 502

PabstBlueRibbon;1271303 said:


> Applied at Waste Management and still looking. This economy blows


Did you read my post about the Mechanic? A page back or so.
Anyway Good Luck!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

*Some Good News*

We got a check today in the mail. They deducted 1/2 hor per truck during the blizzard because of time spent getting fuel, food and bathroom breaks. I suppose I could live with that,, but I am sure they billed the customer for the complete time we were on site with no deductions. Oh well, live and learn, right? Time to close the book on this season and move on to the next...


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

AJ 502;1271306 said:


> Did you read my post about the Mechanic? A page back or so.
> Anyway Good Luck!


dont see anything.


----------



## swtiih

Dodge Plow Pwr;1271672 said:


> We got a check today in the mail. They deducted 1/2 hor per truck during the blizzard because of time spent getting fuel, food and bathroom breaks. I suppose I could live with that,, but I am sure they billed the customer for the complete time we were on site with no deductions. Oh well, live and learn, right? Time to close the book on this season and move on to the next...


Great news,thanks for the update.
Will you work for them next year


----------



## AJ 502

PabstBlueRibbon;1271674 said:


> dont see anything.


Sorry this page. #5427


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

swtiih;1271681 said:


> Great news,thanks for the update.
> Will you work for them next year


Only IF they pay every 2 weeks. The first time they go over I am out.


----------



## AJ 502

Dodge Plow Pwr;1271791 said:


> Only IF they pay every 2 weeks. The first time they go over I am out.


Bring an empty milk gallon jug to pee in. Sandwiches from home and a cheap guy to climb out the window and transfer fuel when you are driving.
So you dont get docked a 1/2 hour. lol.


----------



## Midwest Pond

check out this link.... A highway in Japan, repaired in 6 days

http://jalopnik.com/#!5785281/japan-fixed-this-quake+damaged-road-in-just-six-days


----------



## Dissociative

Dodge Plow Pwr;1270355 said:


> Lines of credit where established for this purpose. Just sayinp


AMEN brother....if you employ men there should never be a late payment to your men....pay your own bills late not your men...



AJ 502;1270816 said:


> *Diss*
> 
> I finally lowered the Bug this weekend 7".
> I need you on the wiring when I decide on the engine.
> Do you want me to get a Harness pre-laid?
> Or just the harness bundled?
> Nicole says - "why dont you call George so you dont have any problems?"


Tell wife i said thanks for the praise....as far as harness i think we will end up doing a custom addition to a prelaid motor harness...i haven't seen the car yet but it's not anything i haven't done (well VW is a bit unique) ..painless makes some nice "race car" fuse box kits and stuff for this kind of thing IF its a total gut job on factory wires...kinda hard to know whats best via net..
Please email me as plowsite will delete this post because they are PO i am not a sponsor..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dodge Plow Pwr;1271672 said:


> We got a check today in the mail. They deducted 1/2 hor per truck during the blizzard because of time spent getting fuel, food and bathroom breaks. I suppose I could live with that,, but I am sure they billed the customer for the complete time we were on site with no deductions. Oh well, live and learn, right? Time to close the book on this season and move on to the next...


that's some BULLCRAP they did.....we stop all operation that night from 300am to 500am and paid everyone to stay on the lots and sleep. At 2am, we called out and told everyone to stop at 3am, that's a few hundred guys. I got on plowsite and was supplying info and road conditions and what was left to come if i remember right. I couldn't sleep ....

anyways, glad to see u got paid.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

They seriously docked pay for a piss break? That's just pimpy. I understand if a guy is really slacking off but they should make enough to cover ur piss breaks during a storm


----------



## scottL

SullivanSeptic;1272001 said:


> They seriously docked pay for a piss break? That's just pimpy. I understand if a guy is really slacking off but they should make enough to cover ur piss breaks during a storm


I suspect there is more to the story. Always is. Thumbs Up

I've been bouncing around for a while and just thinking ..... If the sub doesn't do the work, or show up, or lies about time, or xyz .... why ... no, how do they think they will get full pay xysport

I've seen guys parked on the phone for an hour doing nothing else ( plow up ) and they expect to get paid for that hour. Dunno, don't get it. I've even seen video of trucks parked for HOURS and they claim they were working. I've got lots of stories.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

That's bull that they docked for fuel. Most of us ran 48 straight, and I don't care what you do you need to re-fuel. F THAT COMPANY!


----------



## AJ 502

scottL;1272006 said:


> I suspect there is more to the story. Always is. Thumbs Up
> 
> I've been bouncing around for a while and just thinking ..... If the sub doesn't do the work, or show up, or lies about time, or xyz .... why ... no, how do they think they will get full pay xysport
> 
> I've seen guys parked on the phone for an hour doing nothing else ( plow up ) and they expect to get paid for that hour. Dunno, don't get it. I've even seen video of trucks parked for HOURS and they claim they were working. I've got lots of stories.


People really do stuff like that? I know I work like its MY own Company. I thought everyone else does also. I feel guilty when I cant load the Salter fast enough because of chunks. Trying to chop them up and squish them, drop them. On and off the machine. On top trying to get 3" - 18" chunks off the grates. Or to pull over because the chunks are stuck in the tailgate when using a dump. Besides that you never know who is watching.
You've got to be really stupid to do stuff like that.


----------



## nevrnf

I am grateful for the guy i sub for. He has paid on time unless there was a snow event on payday for the last 3 years. The guy i worked for the previous year was also on time every time. I have also worked for one of the biggest crooks in IL and i saw what he did to people. I know times are hard but as a owner they have to keep the payroll on time. The little people who do this are what bring in the dollars. If you screw them you screw yourself worse.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I make sure my payroll is paid before every bill in my office. You can still work if ComEd shuts down the power, but you're screwed if you're employees don't show up because you didn't pay them. Always, always pay ur guys. They make you the money to pay everything else.


----------



## affekonig

Whoa, it's Scott. How was your season?


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

scottL;1272006 said:


> I suspect there is more to the story. Always is. Thumbs Up
> 
> I've been bouncing around for a while and just thinking ..... If the sub doesn't do the work, or show up, or lies about time, or xyz .... why ... no, how do they think they will get full pay xysport
> 
> I've seen guys parked on the phone for an hour doing nothing else ( plow up ) and they expect to get paid for that hour. Dunno, don't get it. I've even seen video of trucks parked for HOURS and they claim they were working. I've got lots of stories.


ScottL-- We never slack EVER. I even run the wings on my plow and DAMAGED 1 of them beyond repair for what I agreed we would be paid per hour. We had to get fuel 3 times during the blizzard and maybe a couple of times to pee. We went to McD's for breakfast while going from 1 site to the other and ate on the way. I actually treated him better than he treated me. BUT again, live and learn. I agree that it is BS we were docked, and I saw a lot of people on the other sites slacking, just not MY guys.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Glad to hear you got most of your dough . Hell I have a guy who still owes me 350 out of the 675 he owed me for the blizzard plus other 2 outtings. He refuses to pay because I showed up for 4 diferent times which he was only charge his regular amont due to the fact I was not about to wait for the entire storm to be plowed all at one time. He states if I would have charged him a flat rate and not individual times would have been ok. When i plow I show time of arrivial and departure of job so as there is no problem on all tickets.I did this so as not to TEAR UP MY TRUCK as it was spent 5hrs on last push lot was under a complete 3.5 drift front of lot to back. So now I have my ATTORNEY in it and is charging them intrest on all that is owed so only time will tell .NEEDLESS TO SAY I WILL ---NOT!!!!! BE PLOWNG HIS LOT NEXT SESON


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Glad to see ya at least got most of your money. I am still waiting for a mere 350.00 still owed for the balance of the blizzard. now went and got my ATTORNEY envolved and now is being charge intrest on what is owed for everyday it is not received. His problem is if iwas a lump sum for the job OK But being I charged him for three different show up being that I didn;t want to try and plow 18 inches of snow at one time and tear up my truck doin it. As it was his fricken drive had a solid 3.5 drift over 3/4 of the lot. The final time I was there was when the balanc had blown really bad and spent 5 hr clearing it just so he coild be open by 6am


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

This was the e-mail we got... Names have been blocked out..

Sent: 3/24/2011 3:07:14 P.M. Central Daylight Time
Subj: Re: Payments

**** backed out half an hour per truck during the blizzard to account for a break (fueling up, getting food, restrooms breaks, etc). All drivers had half an hour backed out. We felt that was reasonable during such a long stretch of being out. You can contact **** directly at 630-***-**** if you have further questions regarding this.

I still think it's BS, but not worth my time to worry about it which is what I am sure they are thinking as well. Live and learn. We will NOT work for that kind of $$ again tho.


----------



## KMBertog

How's everyone's spring and summer's shaping up for work? Believe it or not, we have been getting more and more phone calls for people looking to do business.... Economy is still not great, but at least the phone's ringing! 

UNFORTUNATELY, on some of these larger properties that have gone out to bid for landscape, we have been striking out... These property managers are still concerned over price, but that's fine.... They'll see that the people they hired don't have the manpower or equipment necessary to do the job correctly. I'll expect to bid it again next year when they tell us they had a horrible 2011.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

KM do you need a hand? Jack of all trades here.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dodge Plow Pwr;1273700 said:


> This was the e-mail we got... Names have been blocked out..
> 
> Sent: 3/24/2011 3:07:14 P.M. Central Daylight Time
> Subj: Re: Payments
> 
> **** backed out half an hour per truck during the blizzard to account for a break (fueling up, getting food, restrooms breaks, etc). All drivers had half an hour backed out. We felt that was reasonable during such a long stretch of being out. You can contact **** directly at 630-***-**** if you have further questions regarding this.
> 
> I still think it's BS, but not worth my time to worry about it which is what I am sure they are thinking as well. Live and learn. We will NOT work for that kind of $$ again tho.


i still have most my checks uncashed, i wish i could be paid at the end of the year....Arctic whats to be invioced within two weeks of an event.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

KMBertog;1273701 said:


> How's everyone's spring and summer's shaping up for work? Believe it or not, we have been getting more and more phone calls for people looking to do business.... Economy is still not great, but at least the phone's ringing!
> 
> UNFORTUNATELY, on some of these larger properties that have gone out to bid for landscape, we have been striking out... These property managers are still concerned over price, but that's fine.... They'll see that the people they hired don't have the manpower or equipment necessary to do the job correctly. I'll expect to bid it again next year when they tell us they had a horrible 2011.


Hey keith hope all is good sounds like you got same issues with darn people about price with the land scaping as well as the plowing?? Hey did you finaly get that POS plow fixed yet LOL just kiddin so is it all worked out?


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

1olddogtwo;1273763 said:


> i still have most my checks uncashed, i wish i could be paid at the end of the year....Arctic whats to be invioced within two weeks of an event.


No way I would hold them in check form. Ran to the bank as soon as they came. I can keep CASH safe and warm in my safe...xysport


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Dodge Plow Pwr;1273700 said:


> This was the e-mail we got... Names have been blocked out..
> 
> Sent: 3/24/2011 3:07:14 P.M. Central Daylight Time
> Subj: Re: Payments
> 
> **** backed out half an hour per truck during the blizzard to account for a break (fueling up, getting food, restrooms breaks, etc). All drivers had half an hour backed out. We felt that was reasonable during such a long stretch of being out. You can contact **** directly at 630-***-**** if you have further questions regarding this.
> 
> I still think it's BS, but not worth my time to worry about it which is what I am sure they are thinking as well. Live and learn. We will NOT work for that kind of $$ again tho.


You guys really think that the contractor only charge their customer for one push for that blizzard that was our money maker.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

When my trans went out I hired 2 subs I gave one sub 100% of the pay.he made about 2000.00 on that one location. The other one he charged me 85.00 an hour I meet him at the lot he was plowing and on his ceLl phone took him 30 min to due a 5 min drive 3 pushes. Then took 4 hours to do a hour and half lot. Need less to say I only paid him for 1 hour. He was parked for 2 hours in the lot and about an hour on the side drive. This was after the storm and I did half of the site when my tranny went out


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1273978 said:


> When my trans went out I hired 2 subs I gave one sub 100% of the pay.he made about 2000.00 on that one location. The other one he charged me 85.00 an hour I meet him at the lot he was plowing and on his ceLl phone took him 30 min to due a 5 min drive 3 pushes. Then took 4 hours to do a hour and half lot. Need less to say I only paid him for 1 hour. He was parked for 2 hours in the lot and about an hour on the side drive. This was after the storm and I did half of the site when my tranny went out


So what are you trying to say? Makes no sense to me... Their reasoning was "because we were out so long". Hell yes we were out. Probably while they were home safe and warm in front of the TV with drinks and their own bathrooms while we were busting our balls. I guess they need that 1/2 hour from ALL trucks for their pockets. I never agreed to that and I cannot stress enough, WE DO NOT MILK HOURS... People could pray that they get people like me and my guys to work for them. Remember the word DEPENDABLE?? That's us 110%.prsport


----------



## 1olddogtwo

friday looking good:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Plows and spreaders going back on later today. Get ready boys!Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

getting my plow down now


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Wow Looks Like an ALBERTA CLIPPER SYSTEM IS GONNA CLOBBER US FRIDAY INTO SAT ??????right oldogg/and Push


----------



## TheXpress2002

Funny editing on those maps. Thats just cruel.


----------



## cretebaby

TheXpress2002;1274115 said:


> Funny editing on those maps. Thats just cruel.


That is pretty funny though. :laughing:


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Dodge Plow Pwr;1273992 said:


> So what are you trying to say? Makes no sense to me... Their reasoning was "because we were out so long". Hell yes we were out. Probably while they were home safe and warm in front of the TV with drinks and their own bathrooms while we were busting our balls. I guess they need that 1/2 hour from ALL trucks for their pockets. I never agreed to that and I cannot stress enough, WE DO NOT MILK HOURS... People could pray that they get people like me and my guys to work for them. Remember the word DEPENDABLE?? That's us 110%.prsport


What I posted had nothing to do with you.
I just stated what I did. And what I won't pay for. I do agree with you there are some contractors out there that rob us for our time. the milkers mess things up for everyone else.


----------



## Luther

Only a dummy would believe such a scam.......


----------



## TheXpress2002

cretebaby;1274130 said:


> That is pretty funny though. :laughing:


That map is the Feb 1st storm


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Dodge I would bill them for all the time you have worked including each visit.


----------



## AJ 502

I would like to take a POLL.

Who will be the first 1 THRU 10 Posters to get warned about some stupid comment in order to get the New Weather Thread Moved?
I am hoping to keep my deleted posts down to under 10 this year.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

It will never happen. I got 50 as the over/under and I'm taking the over!!!!!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

This one old and out dated. So let talk about what ever we want.


----------



## AJ 502

SullivanSeptic;1274227 said:


> It will never happen. I got 50 as the over/under and I'm taking the over!!!!!!


Whos your bookie? lol.


----------



## AJ 502

R&R Yard Design;1274228 said:


> This one old and out dated. So let talk about what ever we want.


I hope so. That would be great!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So what are we getting on Friday.


----------



## nevrnf

Nothing to even think about.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

That's what I thought. April fools.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1274269 said:


> So what are we getting on Friday.


Were getting drunk!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Damn right.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

What Time and Where??????


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

All day and wherever the wife ain't!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1274435 said:


> All day and wherever the wife ain't!


OK SULLY's Shop LOL


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1274461 said:


> OK SULLY's Shop LOL


I'm sooooooooo lucky my truck knows the way home from there.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Screw it. I would just sleep in the pumper truck


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Just to let you guys know. I passed my CDL test today, and got free Cubs tickets from the guy that took me. It was a great day.


----------



## AJ 502

PabstBlueRibbon;1274569 said:


> Just to let you guys know. I passed my CDL test today, and got free Cubs tickets from the guy that took me. It was a great day.


Good for you. Hopefully you can earn money with it. It always helps a ton in construction plus you being a mechanic. That alone should put you a notch above the rest.


----------



## AJ 502

*Construction is really coming up and going strong this year.
Start Seeking right now if you are looking for work and in the Trades!

The days of picking and choosing the jobs you want to work are coming back!!!!!

Tons of work out there and alot of work is starting to break now.
Good Luck! AJ*


----------



## SullivanSeptic

PabstBlueRibbon;1274569 said:


> Just to let you guys know. I passed my CDL test today, and got free Cubs tickets from the guy that took me. It was a great day.


Congrats. I just took my new guy on Wednesday to take his behind the wheel too. He passed as well. Now I am sending downtown in my tanker tomorrow. Hope he can handle it!


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1274632 said:


> Congrats. I just took my new guy on Wednesday to take his behind the wheel too. He passed as well. Now I am sending downtown in my tanker tomorrow. Hope he can handle it!


Trial by fire!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

SullivanSeptic;1274632 said:


> Congrats. I just took my new guy on Wednesday to take his behind the wheel too. He passed as well. Now I am sending downtown in my tanker tomorrow. Hope he can handle it!


The guy who took me threw salt for us this winter, very solid gentleman. Said he would keep me in mind when I graduate and would work with me for my class A. 15' dump and an equipment trailer? Sounds alot easier than a 53'er


----------



## SullivanSeptic

PabstBlueRibbon;1274665 said:


> The guy who took me threw salt for us this winter, very solid gentleman. Said he would keep me in mind when I graduate and would work with me for my class A. 15' dump and an equipment trailer? Sounds alot easier than a 53'er


Thats what I use for my Class A. But equipment trailer has a 22' deck. A little long but at least the driver can see over it when backing up around a corner.

If anyone is around Sears Tower today, honk and give my driver the finger as you pass by. He will be in the big green and white tanker truck. We have to pump out water while a bunch of geothermal wells are being drilled. Good times!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Have fun sullys.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AH Yes nothin better than the smell of black gold flowin into the back of the truck way to go Sully


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Chunky Black Gold....:laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

My black gold always smells like money! With all this moisture and rain, we have a lot of work coming in. I even have a few new construction jobs on the books. I hope the market really starts to come back now.


----------



## swtiih

PabstBlueRibbon;1274569 said:


> Just to let you guys know. I passed my CDL test today, and got free Cubs tickets from the guy that took me. It was a great day.


Congratulations on passing that is a good day.

As far as free Cubs tickets I think that is debatetable on being a good day just kidding )

I think people are already saying wait till next year.:laughing::laughing:

Just to make it clear I am a baseball fan and root for both of our teams Cubs & Sox: :waving:


----------



## AJ 502

swtiih;1275035 said:


> Congratulations on passing that is a good day.
> 
> As far as free Cubs tickets I think that is debatetable on being a good day just kidding )
> 
> I think people are already saying wait till next year.:laughing::laughing:
> 
> Just to make it clear I am a baseball fan and root for both of our teams Cubs & Sox: :waving:


Same here. I bandwagon tho. Especially Superbowl. I figure if Chicago cant do it, might as well root for the guys that beat them.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

South side is the bestside!!!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Gave the tickets away, didnt want to call in sick and get screwed with a rain out. Also I found a job over at Harley Davidson. Looks like ill be saving for a bike now.


----------



## metallihockey88

PabstBlueRibbon;1275137 said:


> Gave the tickets away, didnt want to call in sick and get screwed with a rain out. Also I found a job over at Harley Davidson. Looks like ill be saving for a bike now.


They makin diesel bikes now? Lol


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Just needed a job and luckly have fam in the dealership


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

I thought I was going to be blown off the road yesterday morning. We went to Morris for Breakfast at R-Place and the wind was so strong I actually held onto the steering wheel. That is different for me as I usually use like a finger to drive.


----------



## Dissociative

AJ 502;1274604 said:


> *Construction is really coming up and going strong this year.
> Start Seeking right now if you are looking for work and in the Trades!
> 
> The days of picking and choosing the jobs you want to work are coming back!!!!!
> 
> Tons of work out there and alot of work is starting to break now.
> Good Luck! AJ*


YEAH RIGHT......i don;t believe that...I'll buy a job as a carpenter from whoever can get me one.


----------



## Dissociative

hey sully....i know an oil pumping company thats dieing and folding from a management death....email me so i can put you together with them and mabey you can take over their clients...DUKES...


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Anyone have a clue how to get a diesel stain off my transfer tank. Its the *********** coat.


----------



## affekonig

Can't help with the diesel stain, but what Harley dealer are you at?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

affekonig;1276135 said:


> Can't help with the diesel stain, but what Harley dealer are you at?


Heritage in Lisle


----------



## metallihockey88

PabstBlueRibbon;1276132 said:


> Anyone have a clue how to get a diesel stain off my transfer tank. Its the *********** coat.


I would think brake/carb cleaner or goo gone would work


----------



## SullivanSeptic

PabstBlueRibbon;1276132 said:


> Anyone have a clue how to get a diesel stain off my transfer tank. Its the *********** coat.


Try simple green. Pretty much will remove anything


----------



## affekonig

PabstBlueRibbon;1276197 said:


> Heritage in Lisle


No sheet. I live down the street and am in there all the time. What are you doing there? Congrats, that's a nice place!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

affekonig;1276470 said:


> No sheet. I live down the street and am in there all the time. What are you doing there? Congrats, that's a nice place!


Porter, Just needed some extra cash. Now as for that cash leaving the building that is another story.


----------



## affekonig

PabstBlueRibbon;1276637 said:


> Porter, Just needed some extra cash. Now as for that cash leaving the building that is another story.


A job's a job and that's a good place to get into. I don't know anyone in service there, but I used to work with Kurt and I know Joe from around (sales guys). Kurt's a funny dude. I'm sure I'll see ya sometime this summer.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

affekonig;1276796 said:


> A job's a job and that's a good place to get into. I don't know anyone in service there, but I used to work with Kurt and I know Joe from around (sales guys). Kurt's a funny dude. I'm sure I'll see ya sometime this summer.


Joe is my cousin that's how I got in


----------



## affekonig

PabstBlueRibbon;1277104 said:


> Joe is my cousin that's how I got in


Small, small world. Joe's a great guy. He's almost had me sold on a few bikes that were priced way beyond what I know I could get them for. He's that damn good. Looks like I'll be seeing ya sometime.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

affekonig;1277136 said:


> Small, small world. Joe's a great guy. He's almost had me sold on a few bikes that were priced way beyond what I know I could get them for. He's that damn good. Looks like I'll be seeing ya sometime.


unfortunately you can not pick family


----------



## mriddlesr

as far as the diiesel stain use a high grate commercial degreaser


----------



## 1olddogtwo

who's shooting for the 22nd meet????


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

just popping on to say hey...


----------



## AJ 502

Hey. :waving::waving::waving:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

hello all Hope all is good. Anyone goin to this SIMA SHOW thing on any of the dates 22,23,24,25 june???????


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Oh ill be there and at the bar.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey russ what day are you goin 22?? for boss party and convention on same day


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea why not.


----------



## Dissociative

DIRISHMAN;1287739 said:


> Hey russ what day are you goin 22?? for boss party and convention on same day


 This is my plan too, and my house is 15 min away if we need it.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

HAPPY FOURTH OF JULY BOYS


----------



## AJ 502

ussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## cretebaby

DIRISHMAN;1290642 said:


> HAPPY *Independence Day *BOYS


Fixed It.


----------



## AJ 502

Independence Day, *commonly known as the Fourth of July*.
*Either way its all good.*

Hey Crete. Are fireworks illegal in Iowa? 
We have to get the good stuff from Indiana


----------



## cretebaby

AJ 502;1290678 said:


> Independence Day, *commonly known as the Fourth of July*.
> *Either way its all good.*
> 
> Hey Crete. Are fireworks illegal in Iowa?
> We have to get the good stuff from Indiana


No, but they are in WI.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

you guy's should know some one on here that you should not work for... dave dfdsuperduty aka jills snow plowing out of dyer indiana worked for him 09-10 season owe's me 4,900 and has refused to pay me..

my suggestion is stay away from that guy unless you wana work for free and btw he WAS a Friend....


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

would any one have the date's it snowed during the 2009-2010 season???


----------



## swtiih

are you asking for this past season 2010/2011 
or 
last season 2009/2010


----------



## swtiih

Reliabe PM sent to you


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

swtiih;1291892 said:


> are you asking for this past season 2010/2011
> or
> last season 2009/2010


last season 2009 2010


----------



## snowguys

Sorry to hear that....


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Anyone heard of these guys?

http://www.snowpusher.com/

I looked up when the Corp was started in Illinois and it said 1/29/2010, but Ive never heard of these guys.


----------



## metallihockey88

DistinctiveDave;1297195 said:


> Anyone heard of these guys?
> 
> http://www.snowpusher.com/
> 
> I looked up when the Corp was started in Illinois and it said 1/29/2010, but Ive never heard of these guys.


Pretty sure brian (pabst) that did that lot in carol stream wit us worked for them last year. Maybe shoot him a pm. Think he had a decent year wit them. No real complaints that I heard. Def got paid I think lol


----------



## the new boss 92

DistinctiveDave;1297195 said:


> Anyone heard of these guys?
> 
> http://www.snowpusher.com/
> 
> I looked up when the Corp was started in Illinois and it said 1/29/2010, but Ive never heard of these guys.


did you get a new hd with aluminum dump insert in it? i see it towing your enclosed parked in the church parking lot off khun rd sometimes.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

the new boss 92;1297333 said:


> did you get a new hd with aluminum dump insert in it? i see it towing your enclosed parked in the church parking lot off khun rd sometimes.


No, I have sold my business to someone and that is his truck. Now working for a company out of Elgin.

He never took the letters off...dummy.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

DistinctiveDave;1297195 said:


> Anyone heard of these guys?
> 
> http://www.snowpusher.com/
> 
> I looked up when the Corp was started in Illinois and it said 1/29/2010, but Ive never heard of these guys.


I run for these guys. I have known them my entire life. Had no problems last year.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Gotcha, well thats cool, I just never heard of them. 

Damn, we got posts deleted in here.....we cant even speak the truth about compaines that screwed us over.....sad. So much for the first amendment....


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

DistinctiveDave;1297958 said:


> Gotcha, well thats cool, I just never heard of them.
> 
> Damn, we got posts deleted in here.....we cant even speak the truth about compaines that screwed us over.....sad. So much for the first amendment....


Im extremely happy after hearing horror stories from friends that ran with other companies last year


----------



## Dlongerman

DistinctiveDave;1297958 said:


> Gotcha, well thats cool, I just never heard of them.
> 
> Damn, we got posts deleted in here.....we cant even speak the truth about compaines that screwed us over.....sad. So much for the first amendment....


yeah man... that is screwed up...


----------



## WilliamOak

At least nobody mentioned USM


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

WilliamOak;1297982 said:


> At least nobody mentioned USM


It is still early in the year!


----------



## WilliamOak

BTW speaking of the devil, the company I worked with this summer lost a lot if not all of the targets they had around chicagoland to USM, or whomever bought them out. Just beware i suppose..


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Who was it.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

snowpusher tried to steal a contract from me last year...came in well under 1/2 of what i charge... i got the contract back after the first snowfall... they need to learn how to bid..


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

NorthernSvc's;1298012 said:



> snowpusher tried to steal a contract from me last year...came in well under 1/2 of what i charge... i got the contract back after the first snowfall... they need to learn how to bid..


Im un aware of this. I had no problems with then. do not take your aggravation out on me.

if I can who was it?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Who was it.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

R&R Yard Design;1298016 said:


> Who was it.


Russ,

Aint it about time for another meet n greet?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hey yea it is. Let's do it where should we go this time.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

no frustration... definately not mad at you, just stating what happened, i guess steal is a strong word... they bid on a contract that i had been servicing for a while... was just saying it would be nice if they raised their rates a little bit... im guessing as soon as they started servicing the property they realised they didn't bid it to the specs the customer wanted... customer came back to me ( great feeling btw), but was just a lot of headaches trying to reassimilate them mid season...

sorry if it came out wrong...


----------



## NorthernSvc's

i beleive brickman aquired targets... brickman facility solutions...


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

NorthernSvc's;1298045 said:


> no frustration... definately not mad at you, just stating what happened, i guess steal is a strong word... they bid on a contract that i had been servicing for a while... was just saying it would be nice if they raised their rates a little bit... im guessing as soon as they started servicing the property they realised they didn't bid it to the specs the customer wanted... customer came back to me ( great feeling btw), but was just a lot of headaches trying to reassimilate them mid season...
> 
> sorry if it came out wrong...


I only knew of one contract we lost and I was excited we lost it PITA Customers


----------



## NorthernSvc's

thats why they pay so much  lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

party?????????


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I am loaning out my shop to my uncle at the end of this month for a nice party. He is doing a gold outing / bachleor party. But none of you are invited! Hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

We need a shop party


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1298102 said:


> I am loaning out my shop to my uncle at the end of this month for a nice party. He is doing a gold outing / bachleor party. But none of you are invited! Hahahahahahahahaha!


I don't care if I'm invited or not. I know where the key is and I also know how out of control your shop parties get. So yes, I will be there!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Count me and Dennis in. I'll bring the blue carpet.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

R&R Yard Design;1298237 said:


> Count me and Dennis in. I'll bring the blue carpet.


Ill bring plent of liquid to spill onto said blue carpet


----------



## SullivanSeptic

This will be a warm up to my october golf outing. Just to work the bugs out.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

The end of this month and than the golf outing in October? If my old bird knew what went on there I'd be out on my a$$!


----------



## AJ 502

Liquid!!!! Crazy.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK I'll bring the chewing gum to stick under the pool table/card table /entertainment table/dice table...

P.S Hey Sully you got a big enough piece of Schedule 40 for a stripper pole :laughing:


----------



## Dlongerman

hey guys, just wanted to spread the work about a September Fest in Schaumburg IL here is a link if any of you guys want to meet up there for the music if you guys are interested i can save a space at the fest for us...

here is the agenda for it.

http://www.ci.schaumburg.il.us/HFun/September/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## AJ 502

Schedule 40?
Taxes on booze and entertainment????


----------



## AJ 502

Dlongerman;1299164 said:


> hey guys, just wanted to spread the work about a September Fest in Schaumburg IL here is a link if any of you guys want to meet up there for the music if you guys are interested i can save a space at the fest for us...
> 
> here is the agenda for it.
> 
> http://www.ci.schaumburg.il.us/HFun/September/Pages/default.aspx


Sounds pretty Cool!
2 of those bands play at Lisle fest. Very good.

No glass containers.
Sounds like when i went to Red Rocks in Colorado! Everyone brings Milk Jugs Full of Beer!!!!!!!


----------



## Dlongerman

yeah they are always pretty good... u can pay $5.00 and get a parking pass and your not far from the fest at all.. they have a craft fair and lost of rides and GREAT FOOD just GREAT!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

AJ 502;1299165 said:


> Schedule 40?
> Taxes on booze and entertainment????


Thats funny. Schedule 40 is a type of PVC pipe.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1299215 said:


> Thats funny. Schedule 40 is a type of PVC pipe.


Though you would get a kick out of that!!!!! Better yet how about a having them slide around a nice COIL 3 inch K suspended from your rafters????? KINDA LIKE A GREAT BIG SWIZZLE STRAW ?????:laughing::laughing:


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

its labor day weekend I have 2 days off so I will be sammered.


----------



## AJ 502

SullivanSeptic;1299215 said:


> Thats funny. Schedule 40 is a type of PVC pipe.


I knew it was some kind of material. I thought it was more along the lines of electric.


----------



## AJ 502

*UPDATE!!!*

*Schedule 40 is now "CODE" for Booze & Entertainment.*

*Babe that schedule 40 really has me stressed out! I think I need to go look at it again to figure out.

Sweet Heart I'm in a Schedule 40 meeting. Call you back.*


----------



## SullivanSeptic

My wife would be on to that in about 30 seconds. I would need some super NSA code to trick her


----------



## AJ 502

SullivanSeptic;1299369 said:


> My wife would be on to that in about 30 seconds. I would need some super NSA code to trick her


*Only for you.

Baaaybaaay! I got a Meet & Greet with all these guys from Snowplow Site.

"She says Screw that! Enjoy yourself".*


----------



## R&R Yard Design

No she knows that I will be there to control everything.


----------



## Innovative Snow

Hello everybody! Sorry I haven't been n here in a while. How has everybody's summer been?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1299399 said:


> No she knows that I will be there to control everything.


Dont you mean more like twistin everyons arms to keep drink till we fall over:laughing:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I have no clue what you talk about.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1299465 said:


> I have no clue what you talk about.[
> 
> :laughing::laughing:


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

R&R Yard Design;1299399 said:


> No she knows that I will be there to control everything.


we all know you will be there to spill **** on the blue carpet


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I didn't mean to.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Obama pay yours bills


----------



## erkoehler

How we doing guys, everyone have a good summer? 

Almost ready to crank up the snow biz!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

hey Erik Hope your summer is good .How has the BOAT BIZ BEEN??????


----------



## erkoehler

Business is ok, been very busy this summer.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

good for you guys.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Anyone going to jason aldean this weekend?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

PabstBlueRibbon;1300847 said:


> Anyone going to jason aldean this weekend?


hey dont you have a motor cycle to fix or at least clean for winter storage . Never mind thinkin about drinkin More Beer:laughing: Lmao just kiddin jeremy ,hope all is well


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

who's jeremy?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sorry pay no attentionI had a BF :laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92

hey guys im looking for a decent 8 foot chevy truck box 88-98. i woud like the rust to be at a minimal but some dents and scratches are ok. let me know what you have or caome across, you can hit me up on my cell at 630-742-1189 text or call and leave a message either way works


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

picked up a gem of a trailer today 12k 16' trailer its rough but im gonna restore it. pictures to come.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

so as summer winds down I wake up to 60 deg mornings and it's kinda early for these.

looks like it might be an early winter which is fine with me tho I need to start buying diesel fuel.... man that sucks I havent bought fuel since February.

well time for the snow dance :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## swtiih

PabstBlueRibbon;1301905 said:


> picked up a gem of a trailer today 12k 16' trailer its rough but im gonna restore it. pictures to come.


Will that be for snow care or recreational use


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ok 4:45 am and it's 55 deg ok I think winter is closer than we think


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Its gonna be in the 90's tomorrow and Thursday. Summer is not over yet. We still have 2 months before snow flakes strt blowing around.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OH PLEASE A LITTLE SNOW DANCE :bluebounc


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

swtiih;1301996 said:


> Will that be for snow care or recreational use


for right now recreational since I do not have any machines. And it is home made so Im only gonna plate it for 3-5k


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1302212 said:


> Its gonna be in the 90's tomorrow and Thursday. Summer is not over yet. We still have 2 months before snow flakes strt blowing around.


90's TOMORROW and Thursday? Who do you watch? I heard Thursday and Friday!:laughing: Either way it gonna be hot. I hate it. Gets hot in my little cab!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

The cab is not little. Its really large for normal people. You are just a giant freak!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

OK, you got me. Just remember my friend, you too are not a little guy!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

you look like a damn fool in the truck


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I figured you were gonna chime in. Whats up buddy. I see you on Route 30 and blow the air horns and get a middle finger? I would have guessed you for a two finger man!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I got my truck all fixed up and got my Road Armor bumper on. It's a tank now. Nobody better rear end me now. They will really regret it


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I have to agree that if anybody rear ends your new bumper, they are gonna have to call a hook to take there ride to the dump. That is one big a$$ bumper!


----------



## cplmac

I know winter is around the corner because I got my letter from IDOT saying it's time to send in the paperwork for this snowbird season. The years are starting to tick by a bit to fast for my taste.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It was my way of saying I love you. Lol


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

On that 12k trailer I got ddo you think the 10,001 + plates will be ok. I doubt this will see and equipment anytime soon.


----------



## the new boss 92

PabstBlueRibbon;1302505 said:


> On that 12k trailer I got ddo you think the 10,001 + plates will be ok. I doubt this will see and equipment anytime soon.


throw a 7-8 k plate plate on it other wise your going to have to get your truck inspected along with the trailer every 6 months.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

the new boss 92;1302510 said:


> throw a 7-8 k plate plate on it other wise your going to have to get your truck inspected along with the trailer every 6 months.


im not getting weight plates im geting recreational use


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1302504 said:


> It was my way of saying I love you. Lol


Awwwwwwww, your such a sweetie!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Pushin 2 Please;1302647 said:


> Awwwwwwww, your such a sweetie!


all choked up................ :laughing:


----------



## Spucel

Hey guys. 

Anyone looking for a sub in the Will/Cook County area? I am a firefighter in Homer Glen and I have a driver for my truck when I'm at work. My truck will be available 24/7. 2010 Toyota Tundra 4X4 5.7 V8. Getting a Boss 7'6" Sport Duty installed in 2 weeks.


Scott


----------



## the new boss 92

PabstBlueRibbon;1302514 said:


> im not getting weight plates im geting recreational use


ahh ok, just make sure you dont need an inspection stick and if you do make sure you get them, my buddy got f'ed for not having them and they were not easy to beat in court.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I posted 2 pics of my new Road Armor bumper. Thought I would let you guys know.

Here is the link for the post. It is in the Vehicle Pictures Forum
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=123871


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Damn Ryan sweet A$$ bumper !!! You got one for the front as well or no Only reason I ask is because I have seen the way after one of your so called Shop meeting things go ????:laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I would like to have one on the front but it wont work with a plow. Not to mention, my front end is heavy enough as is with a v blade.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So whats it weigh in the back


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Bumper only weighs 110lbs


----------



## DIRISHMAN

NICEThumbs Up


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

SullivanSeptic;1303129 said:


> Bumper only weighs 110lbs


Only 110lbs LOL:laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Reliable Snow and Ice;1291797 said:


> you guy's should know some one on here that you should not work for... dave dfdsuperduty aka jills snow plowing out of dyer indiana worked for him 09-10 season owe's me 4,900 and has refused to pay me..
> 
> my suggestion is stay away from that guy unless you wana work for free and btw he WAS a Friend....


bump up to the topThumbs Up


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Reliable Snow and Ice;1306222 said:


> bump up to the topThumbs Up


Now you know why I asked for money up front
And you and him Trash talked me on here


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1306341 said:


> Now you know why I asked for money up front
> And you and him Trash talked me on here


We better not be bringing this back up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OH COME ON ........NO ONE ON HERE WOULD TRASH TALK :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

PabstBlueRibbon;1306358 said:


> We better not be bringing this back up


I'm not in any way


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

DIRISHMAN;1306360 said:


> OH COME ON ........NO ONE ON HERE WOULD TRASH TALK :laughing::laughing:


you must be living in the walgreens world :laughing: i want to go there too:laughing:


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Nope just posted about the facts on reliable snow and his problems.

I learned not to post my business problems or any personal problems on here


----------



## AJ 502

I'm in!!!!!!

WT Heck!!!

Everyone was invited to D & B's for the Meet & Greet.

Could Have Lashed Out In Person.

Let's have a GREAT Season!!!!!

Man I argue with Nicole enough. Every 26 Days!!!!! LOL!!!!

No Reason To Come Here And Have To Listen To Certain People Cry!!!!!!

Snow Plow Site And About 8 Other Sites I GO To Get Away From The Norm.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok when the heck was the M&G at D&B !!!!!

Did I miss the BLUE CARPET SPECIAL!!!!!!!!

Hey speakin of that.... They are going to tare down the OLD ORLAND PARK THEATER IN THE MALL AND LOOK TO BUILD A D&B DOWN here finally starting next year early... So now you guys up north can come down here for a change .....................


----------



## Dissociative

Drama queens!


----------



## Spucel

DIRISHMAN;1306530 said:


> Ok when the heck was the M&G at D&B !!!!!
> 
> Did I miss the BLUE CARPET SPECIAL!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey speakin of that.... They are going to tare down the OLD ORLAND PARK THEATER IN THE MALL AND LOOK TO BUILD A D&B DOWN here finally starting next year early... So now you guys up north can come down here for a change .....................


True story...nice and close to home & work!


----------



## AJ 502

Dissociative;1306534 said:


> Drama queens!


Whats up.
U dont look anything like your avatar.

LOL.

Nice to see you are back.

Good Luck this season.

Hows your boy doing that was at the M&G?
Old Boy was cool as heck. I really have to give it up to him. For all that he has gone thru. He is still shooting for the stars!


----------



## AJ 502

Dissociative;1306534 said:


> Drama queens!


What? You dont watch the Kardashinsin ins ins ins??? LOL!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Dissociative;1306534 said:


> Drama queens!


Thats what happens when you get your Big girl panties in a buch:laughing:


----------



## AJ 502

Dem some big A$$ Panties!!!!!!!


----------



## AJ 502

DIRISHMAN;1306546 said:


> Thats what happens when you get your Big girl panties in a buch:laughing:


Bunch! Not Buch!!

Another Topic. LOL.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AJ 502;1306542 said:


> Whats up.
> U dont look anything like your avatar.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Nice to see you are back.
> 
> Good Luck this season.
> 
> Hows your boy doing that was at the M&G?
> Old Boy was cool as heck. I really have to give it up to him. For all that he has gone thru. He is still shooting for the stars!


Funny you should say that you dont look like your aviter either.........Matter of fact your avitar reminds me of the blue carpet at D&B :laughing::laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AJ 502;1306550 said:


> Bunch! Not Buch!!
> 
> Another Topic. LOL.


hey AJ I know her as well (Buch) and she was lookin for Ya!!!!! Yikes She drive for Meyer!!!!:laughing:


----------



## AJ 502

DIRISHMAN;1306553 said:


> Funny you should say that you dont look like your aviter either.........Matter of fact your avitar reminds me of the blue carpet at D&B :laughing::laughing:


Yep! See how Blue is getting tossed to his back Like A Rag Doll?

Man how 1 night will live with us forever.
The simplest things that happen to us will live with us forever.
Just one thing that happened and was said will carry on forever.
Blue!!!!
Power of suggestion!

GO BLUE!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh Yah Michagan Romped all over Notre Dame Go Blue:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## AJ 502

HAWK SQUAD!!!! 

BLUE!!!!


My son is wrestling for Harper College!!!!!!
GO BLUE!!!! HAWK SQUAD!!!!!

WOW The Irony!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

My son is goin to Michagan next year:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## AJ 502

DIRISHMAN;1306568 said:


> My son is goin to Michagan next year:bluebounc:bluebounc


Nice hope it works out!

$100,000 for 4 years no red-shirt.
Plus red and if needed medical plus $20 grand.

Wrestling with an Olympic Waiver - ANOTHER 10 GRAND.

Stipend $ 700-1200 per month! NICE!!!!!

I Know "You" CASH!!!! PRICELESS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dissociative

My avatar is a statement about my forced compliance with a discriminatory monarchy. 

What guy you talking about at the gtg? Jazy?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So still working hard or hardly workin ?????


----------



## Dissociative

40 with boss1 and my 2 little companies keeping me tied up. 

I just got a sweet roll of heavy duty strobe wire, 14/3 shield, its really good stuff. Been playing around with ideas for that.


----------



## AJ 502

Dis is all about the...


----------



## Dissociative

I'm lost, on phone so maybe Im missing prices.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Can we not talk about the blue carpet. I was told I could not drink on it agian, so I told the guy that we will never have a mandg here ever again. Well he said just don't spill on the pool table. I guess when we all spent over 2 grand on booze it will shut him quick.


----------



## Dissociative

AJ 502;1306582 said:


> Dis is all about the...


Ummmmmmmmmmm........Benjamin's baby? LOL .....
Ummmmmmmmmmm........chasing tail?

How long I gotta guess?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

there was no meet and greet. I was gonna try to meet up with russ while he was at D&B


----------



## Dissociative

Hey aj, ever do the bug wires yet?


----------



## AJ 502

Dissociative;1306719 said:


> Hey aj, ever do the bug wires yet?


Not yet.
The dream fades away. 
Waiting for engine.
I'll let u know tho.


----------



## 01PStroke

Hey guys just wanted to introduce myself.. Names Joe, live in Orland and I drive a yellow f250! Hopefully getting my feet wet with some plowing this year...


----------



## Dissociative

Come meet us and have (or buy I mean) some beer with us...we got a good group here.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

What's up Joe. Maybe I'll see you around. Im in Orland all the time. What year is the yellow truck? I'm sure you will stick out while driving.


----------



## 01PStroke

It's a 2001. I'm sure I stick out too, don't see many of those around lol

I could definateky do some beers!


----------



## Dissociative

Well, being new here its really your house we get to party at when ya get us all trashed. 
We can't get together in any decent establishments anymore....LOL private residence only. 

I love the yellow superduty, kudos. Big lift, black rims..OMG...love it. Flat paint matched bed cover...ohhhhhh and please make it a four door.


----------



## 01PStroke

She's a four door all right! No lift, stock rims, just a lot of chrome the previous owner had put on!


----------



## Dissociative

Oh, and please have the mirrors, bumpers, steps, visor, and all other grey plastic paint matched too before ya bring it around..LOL 

Or go my route and line-x it all with the colored linex...wow....I want that rig..


----------



## 01PStroke

I'll have the leather dyed yellow too!


----------



## Dissociative

Naaa, black seats with heat, ac, and tv's in heads with yellow piping and yellow Simpson 5 points. All other interior black. 
Limo tint windows too.. 

I really.want a four door....


----------



## 01PStroke

Four doors ARE nice. Kind of a pia when everyone wants to ride I'm it though lol


----------



## brianbrich1

Hey sullivan you live out in laraway ridge? Iam preping the models right off laraway to finish paving saw you drive by.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

brianbrich1;1307650 said:


> Hey sullivan you live out in laraway ridge? Iam preping the models right off laraway to finish paving saw you drive by.


Yes sir. That was me. I saw you guys out there. "Pushin 2 Please" lives right there too.


----------



## snowguys

if anyone is looking for a salt spreader i have a swenson s/s spreader it does need some help no controller it was set up for a a back up so not much use trying to get 500-600 i can post pics here is anyone would like to see it


----------



## SullivanSeptic

snowguys;1307697 said:


> if anyone is looking for a salt spreader i have a swenson s/s spreader it does need some help no controller it was set up for a a back up so not much use trying to get 500-600 i can post pics here is anyone would like to see it


I am for sure interested. Id like to see pics please. You can send them to [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## brianbrich1

Sully just so u put a face to name I was cleaning my boot and gave u a wave


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Ok. Wasn't sure if that was u or not.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1307713 said:


> Sully just so u put a face to name I was cleaning my boot and gave u a wave


Look down the street. You can see my Ford in the driveway. About 4 or 5 houses from where you are. On the south side of the street.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

It's the pink ford. The 2wd, lowered one with 28" rimz and cool graphic on the door!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yup. You can't miss it!


----------



## brianbrich1

Yeah I see u...u or sully need your drives sealed I got to do these models in the next two weeks


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I do need mine done. But I am tearing it out right after winter and pouring a 3 car wide concrete drive.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wish I knew you were gonna be out this way. I had it done about a month or two ago.


----------



## brianbrich1

In 2 or 3 years when its time to do it again dont forget I come out that way.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

brianbrich1;1307759 said:


> In 2 or 3 years when its time to do it again dont forget I come out that way.


You gotta get out here earlier in the year. Get me some info and I can get a bunch of my buddies in neighborhood to all do it together. But a few seal coating guys have hit the neighborhood over the last couple years and are giving some low ball deals.


----------



## brianbrich1

Well lowballers are every where!!! Just remember the fastest way to ruin a good driveway is to seal it to often. Something a low baller wont say. Avg price out there for a 3 car is 100 / 80 for a two. That is every three years not every other or every year. If its sealed this year it should not need it untill 2013/2014 at the sooniest.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

mines been a good three years now. But yeah, they all do it every year or every other around here. They will group a few houses together and do it for maybe $35 or $40 each. But who knows what kind of sealer they are using. If its any good or not. But I will keep you in mind for my shop. Do you do any crack filler?


----------



## brianbrich1

Lowballers also dont care what they turn black....doors,cement...any way I get u some cards for the future at the next m& g. Hoppefully it will be down here and I wont have a kidney stone passing this time


----------



## brianbrich1

Hot crack fiil, cold, strip, we do it. If it has to do with asphalt we got it covered


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I wish I could afford to tear mine drive out and concrete it. I get the the crete cheap as can be and I still can't afford it. Man I need it to snow! $$$$$


----------



## SullivanSeptic

brianbrich1;1307779 said:


> Hot crack fiil, cold, strip, we do it. If it has to do with asphalt we got it covered


Ok good. I have to do some TLC to my parking lot at my shop. Tear out some sections and replace. So I will do all the tear out and prep, but need someone to lay and roll it. Then fill a bunch of cracks. I'll let you know


----------



## brianbrich1

Sounds good... Make sure your down at least 3" or 4" if you will be rollin the six wheeler over it


----------



## brianbrich1

Come on push i put that drive in probably 7-8 years ago


----------



## brianbrich1

Back when the female supers where running that project i believe.....not to good at there job i should say


----------



## SullivanSeptic

My six wheelers have demolished it. So i'll most likely be going down more than that. Gonna cut and fill and compact the hell out of it


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1307783 said:


> Ok good. I have to do some TLC to my parking lot at my shop. Tear out some sections and replace. So I will do all the tear out and prep, but need someone to lay and roll it. Then fill a bunch of cracks. I'll let you know


TLC? That lot nneds help. All your heavy equipment killed that lot!:laughing:


brianbrich1;1307790 said:


> Come on push i put that drive in probably 7-8 years ago


I just don't like how it is sinking from where i keep the trucks parked. I would love to pour black dyed concrete there. When you do come back out here let me know. I want you to look at my drive. It sank two inches below the garage floor. Any easy fixes?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1307795 said:


> TLC? That lot nneds help. All your heavy equipment killed that lot!:laughing:
> 
> I just don't like how it is sinking from where i keep the trucks parked. I would love to pour black dyed concrete there. When you do come back out here let me know. I want you to look at my drive. It sank two inches below the garage floor. Any easy fixes?


Yeah. cut it out and concrete it. Come on, do it! 3 car wide!


----------



## brianbrich1

Take a walk by the models over there by the doors we fixed the same prob. saw cut it back pull it out patch backin. Its the settling from the over dig and the female supers that where there during that building phase i believe did not do a good job of soaking around the foundations before we did the drives.


----------



## brianbrich1

as for the truck marks that heavy truck sitting there on hot days or going in and out the same place cant do much for other than follow sully's lead...cement or tear out and put asphalt back in but will happen again down the road. Tear out for that drive and repave from garage to street...asphalt apron not cement right looked like asphalt from where i was....just guessing rough lenght of 42' x 20....$2400 unless it was a 3 car i couldnt tell then it would be 27' wide


----------



## Dissociative

Pushin 2 Please;1307725 said:


> Look down the street. You can see my Ford in the driveway. About 4 or 5 houses from where you are. On the south side of the street.


Heheheheh...now we know what address to post the party on Craigslist to.


----------



## brianbrich1

Iam down for a m&g down here on the southside the end of oct or first nov...after the paving year starts to wrap up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Dissociative;1307807 said:


> Heheheheh...now we know what address to post the party on Craigslist to.


I don't mind. Come on over. If I'm not here, make sure you say hello to my 110# German Shepard. I also agree with a m&g down south this time. Now we need to do it before the snow is flying!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

snownice;1310655 said:


> Anyone heard of them ?


Never dealt with them myself, but I'm pretty sure they have been talked about before. I'm sure somebody will chime in.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*??????????????*

i went out today looking for new contracts this place said they have their own plow truck 
this is a 120000sq feet parking lot


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1310672 said:


> Never dealt with them myself, but I'm pretty sure they have been talked about before. I'm sure somebody will chime in.


He push You and sully live in Laraway ridge. My wife and I looked a t real nice 2 step ranch in there but had to wait due to $$$$$$$ issues .Anyway they are knocking down the old Orland mall theater and in it's place BUILDING A D & BWILL BE FINISH NEXT YEAR OCT


----------



## Dissociative

Awww, the old orland theater.....had lots of good times there when I was like twelve.


----------



## Spucel

Bahhaa thats a sweet truck/plow. Im sure it works like a champ in the blizzard.......


----------



## Dissociative

You can fit a heater and like fifty shovelers in that box...like a clown plow truck .....fifty guys jump out..LOL


----------



## swtiih

Well that would be a great place to leave a card. The first time we get hammered they will need to call someone


----------



## Spucel

swtiih;1311546 said:


> Well that would be a great place to leave a card. The first time we get hammered they will need to call someone


Exactly. I wouldnt mind watching them plow for a while though....I'm sure its entertaining. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Up close looked like the plow was welded hanging off the bumper
During the blizzard they were calling us..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AH yes I can see it now A bunch of Dawrfs exiting the back of the box with shovels and Snow throwers and then a the very last guy is PLAYIN A DAMN organ with cricus music comin out of it. SO thats what LOW BALLERS LOOK LIKE:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1311434 said:


> He push You and sully live in Laraway ridge. My wife and I looked a t real nice 2 step ranch in there but had to wait due to $$$$$$$ issues .Anyway they are knocking down the old Orland mall theater and in it's place BUILDING A D & BWILL BE FINISH NEXT YEAR OCT


Yes we both live here. We love it. Its about time they do something with that old theater. Hope I get to pour the concrete!


Dissociative;1311464 said:


> Awww, the old orland theater.....had lots of good times there when I was like twelve.


Me too! Awwwww, the good ol' days!


----------



## AJ 502

Hey guys!

Im doing a Walmart addition in Forest Park, il.
80,000 sq. ft. in new floors.
+/- 15,000 sq. ft.in side walk.
50,000 sq. ft. in paving (concrete).

Somebody can bid for next year.


----------



## AJ 502

Also.
South Burbs guys.

I finished the New Lumber yard in Matteson.

100,000 sq. ft. +/- all asphalt.
Who ever has the contract has to be looking for a new driver this year.

EDIT: Forgot to mention its at Menards.


----------



## Dissociative

Need any carpenters AJ? Hit me up


----------



## AJ 502

Sauk Trail & Cicero in front of the High School.
A new Strip mall is going up. 
Need plowers this year? Maybe. But, I can see them opening by December.


----------



## AJ 502

Dissociative;1312080 said:


> Need any carpenters AJ? Hit me up


A good place to check is at the Walmart.
*I will find out info for you on Monday*.
All metal studs.
Carpenters barely starting on little areas in small rooms and Pharmacy. Thats just for the new entrance. I havent even started on the main floor (addition). Just got done doing the walls.


----------



## AJ 502

In about 3 weeks Im going to start 50,000 sq. ft. building in Wauconda.
I will let you guys know the address and when it will be finished for bidding on plowing.


----------



## AJ 502

Some type of Building going up at Cicero & RT.30 on the corner.
Keep that in mind for future bidding.


----------



## brianbrich1

I think the one at sauk and 57 across from the school is a car dealer?? the one on cicero and 30 is the old gas station there tearing down?


----------



## AJ 502

brianbrich1;1312183 said:


> I think the one at sauk and 57 across from the school is a car dealer?? the one on cicero and 30 is the old gas station there tearing down?


I may be wrong. I think the building is facing the wrong way to be a dealership.
Looks like a strip mall. I might be wrong though.

Corner is the southwest one near fuddruckers.
If it was a gas station. I dont know how they got EPA cleared.


----------



## AJ 502

brianbrich1;1312183 said:


> I think the one at sauk and 57 across from the school is a car dealer?? the one on cicero and 30 is the old gas station there tearing down?


Plus if it is. Someone has has some big balls to rival Matteson auto mall with this economy.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1312183 said:


> I think the one at sauk and 57 across from the school is a car dealer?? the one on cicero and 30 is the old gas station there tearing down?


Brain, let me know when your coming out here to seal the drives at the models. My neighbor wants his done. Its about 5 houses away from where you will be. Thanks, Ron


----------



## brianbrich1

Sure thing...it may be the later part of this week but ill let you know


----------



## W3311

*Winter Services Il*

Are they still around?


----------



## Dissociative

Aj, what you do bro? I'm union carp if I can find work


----------



## swtiih

Dissociative;1314842 said:


> Aj, what you do bro? I'm union carp if I can find work


George, no disrespect to the unions but the economy is bad and with a family to feed and bills to be paid any work that is available union or not. I know 2 other union carpenters that have been out of union work for 4 years and the husband of my wife's friend That makes 3.They are taking whatever temp work that comes their way.


----------



## AJ 502

Dissociative;1314842 said:


> Aj, what you do bro? I'm union carp if I can find work


Dis I got rained out the last 3 days. I am going tomorrow and I will get the carpenter crew info for u.
I do concrete.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Dissociative;1314842 said:


> Aj, what you do bro? I'm union carp if I can find work


Hey Dis ,AJ whats up hey george you get my pic mail I sent you? /Oh yah by the way Dis I didnt know you where a CARP I mean ,I know when we were out You drank like a Fish But after a few beers on the Blue carpet I did not think you looked like a Carp maybe a fish out of water but not a CARP:laughing::laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey AJ you guys using chloride yet in the mix????


----------



## AJ 502

DIRISHMAN;1314973 said:


> Hey AJ you guys using chloride yet in the mix????


Yes sir. Started about 3-4 weeks ago. 2 weeks ago I did a pan deck and the water felt warm. I asked the driver if they started warm water and he said no. Seemed really weird that the water was so warm though.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

AJ 502;1315019 said:


> Yes sir. Started about 3-4 weeks ago. 2 weeks ago I did a pan deck and the water felt warm. I asked the driver if they started warm water and he said no. Seemed really weird that the water was so warm though.


now just a dumb ? cause i have no idea about concert except that it's hard 
but some one told me they use boiling water or pretty close to that at the plant's b4 the trucks leave.

is that true


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well Nick to answer your question. I would not say Boiling but around 75 to 85 degrees.All though on a cold winter day with 25 degree and below temps the steam that come of the concrete looks like it's on fire and while we wash all the tools off and chutes from the truck looks like the water should be about 200 degrees but its only an illusion.Now as far as the plant yes the do heat up the water for the central plant mix to make sure it stays properly mixed. The only thing is that the amount of water changes from summer to winter warm water in the winter make the mix real soft and pliable which does tend to sometime create a problem being able to maintain the proper ( SLUMP ) aka consitacey of the concrete.

The same goes for the summer concrete.When the outside temp reaches lets say 90-98 degrees outside.The mix in the truck reaches another 5 to 10 degree more due to the fact that concrete while being turned in the trucks drum creates a chemical reaction thus creating heat.Which in turn create a problem for the plant and mixer driver to deliver the right SLUMP to the job site.Also while being mixed in the truck enroute to the job site creating the chemical heat also alllows disappation of the water which changes the slump which can cause a problem for the job site.Exspecialy if your duin Curb or barrior wall where the slup needs to be like 1 /12 to 2.0 in

Typicaly normal for most jobs are useally between a 3..5 or 5 inch slump for side walk ,floors patio ect.ect. Now as far as explainin the what slump is .Well it gets measured by filling a metal 12 in cone with the concrete ,tip of cone pointing down ,Then they turn the cone over ,tip pointing up top side.Then they take off metal cone releaseing the concrete .The they place the metal cone next to the concrete place a straight edge from the metal cone over the the concrete and then use a tape measure and measure down from straight edge to top of concrete thus giving the slump which is the amount the conrete drops down from top of cone. Also during the summer months we actually use great big chillers for the water for the mix to be able to keep the proper mix durin the heat.Thumbs Up


----------



## NW Snow Removal

We are looking for some quality subs for a few new large sites we are contracted for in Romeoville, Naperville, and Joliet. For those sites we need sw shovelers, Loaders, skids, and salt trucks. We also have a few new small/medium sites in naperville and palatine area for which we are looking for a truck crew to plow, shovel, and salt. We can provide salt, or you can use your own. If you aren't in those areas don't worry, We have other sites all over chicagoland, but we typically use the same crew year to year on recurring business. However, nothing is set in stone. We are always looking for qualified subs that are capable of providing the level of service our clients expect. If you have good equipment and would like to consider working for us please goto our website @ northwestsnowremoval.com and email the link "work for us." you can PM me, but if you email from the site I probably respond much quicker. Thanks, and we look forward to keeping your equipment and men busy and profitable this winter.


----------



## AJ 502

Reliable Snow and Ice;1315020 said:


> now just a dumb ? cause i have no idea about concert except that it's hard
> but some one told me they use boiling water or pretty close to that at the plant's b4 the trucks leave.
> 
> is that true


It blew up in my face today! I got to the boiling point!
DMAC had a great explanation on his post. I do think the water in the plant is close to boiling though. Just because the same water goes in the trucks water tanks and if you wash your hands with the hose it can burn you OR feel really hot.


----------



## AJ 502

DIRISHMAN;1315149 said:


> Well Nick to answer your question. I would not say Boiling but around 75 to 85 degrees.All though on a cold winter day with 25 degree and below temps the steam that come of the concrete looks like it's on fire and while we wash all the tools off and chutes from the truck looks like the water should be about 200 degrees but its only an illusion.Now as far as the plant yes the do heat up the water for the central plant mix to make sure it stays properly mixed. The only thing is that the amount of water changes from summer to winter warm water in the winter make the mix real soft and pliable which does tend to sometime create a problem being able to maintain the proper ( SLUMP ) aka consitacey of the concrete.
> 
> The same goes for the summer concrete.When the outside temp reaches lets say 90-98 degrees outside.The mix in the truck reaches another 5 to 10 degree more due to the fact that concrete while being turned in the trucks drum creates a chemical reaction thus creating heat.Which in turn create a problem for the plant and mixer driver to deliver the right SLUMP to the job site.Also while being mixed in the truck enroute to the job site creating the chemical heat also alllows disappation of the water which changes the slump which can cause a problem for the job site.Exspecialy if your duin Curb or barrior wall where the slup needs to be like 1 /12 to 2.0 in
> 
> Typicaly normal for most jobs are useally between a 3..5 or 5 inch slump for side walk ,floors patio ect.ect. Now as far as explainin the what slump is .Well it gets measured by filling a metal 12 in cone with the concrete ,tip of cone pointing down ,Then they turn the cone over ,tip pointing up top side.Then they take off metal cone releaseing the concrete .The they place the metal cone next to the concrete place a straight edge from the metal cone over the the concrete and then use a tape measure and measure down from straight edge to top of concrete thus giving the slump which is the amount the conrete drops down from top of cone. Also during the summer months we actually use great big chillers for the water for the mix to be able to keep the proper mix durin the heat.Thumbs Up


It kicked my a$$ today with just 1%, 45 minute drive and 20 - 40 minute wait on the job.


----------



## AJ 502

Dissociative;1314842 said:


> Aj, what you do bro? I'm union carp if I can find work


Hey Dis good news. When I get close to done pouring the floors on the main section the lead carpenter told me to ask again. I will keep on him. He is good people.

Jeez if you could labor concrete I could give you 2-3 days a week.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

AJ 502;1315963 said:


> It blew up in my face today! I got to the boiling point!
> DMAC had a great explanation on his post. I do think the water in the plant is close to boiling though. Just because the same water goes in the trucks water tanks and if you wash your hands with the hose it can burn you OR feel really hot.


You are so right. There are times that the water in my tank feels like it could boil spaghetti noodles. On some of those real cold days it chaps your skin as soon as it touches it.


----------



## AJ 502

Pushin 2 Please;1315989 said:


> You are so right. There are times that the water in my tank feels like it could boil spaghetti noodles. On some of those real cold days it chaps your skin as soon as it touches it.


When winter service starts with warm water it feels like shower temp. Hot water can "Chap" you. LOL. Your Right. Good comparison.

How much on your books average daily? (yards)


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

AJ 502;1316000 said:


> When winter service starts with warm water it feels like shower temp. Hot water can "Chap" you. LOL. Your Right. Good comparison.
> 
> How much on your books average daily? (yards)


Out of the yard I'm in (Oak Forest), we are doing over 500 a day. 530 today. Are other 2 plants are doing about 200 each. Give or take. Bad week this week. Working to tomorrow and next week will be a good busy week. The winter rush is about to begin!


----------



## AJ 502

Pushin 2 Please;1316004 said:


> Out of the yard I'm in (Oak Forest), we are doing over 500 a day. 530 today. Are other 2 plants are doing about 200 each. Give or take. Bad week this week. Working to tomorrow and next week will be a good busy week. The winter rush is about to begin!


Winter rush is right. I have curb guys calling me to remind me they are busy as crap. "Call me if you are not busy or have a day off".
It is all here this month at one time, then next month nothing when I may not be busy. lol.

Everyone is paying premium to work on Saturdays and its not even October. We may not have any leaves on the ground by Halloween.
I think everyone has the assumption that it is going to be an early and bad winter.

Good Luck to You and May You Have A Ton Of Overtime!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Does anyone work in drywall i am thinking of opening another company just hanging drywall need some info please


----------



## brianbrich1

Iam going to be in laraway ridge around five to seal the models. Which house for your neighbor iam to look at


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1317140 said:


> Iam going to be in laraway ridge around five to seal the models. Which house for your neighbor iam to look at


Sorry I blew it. Been swamped at work. Didn't get home until dark yesterday and today. Maybe if your around our subdivision next season?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

why is it that you cant fix stupid people ?????


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

brianbrich1;1317140 said:


> Iam going to be in laraway ridge around five to seal the models. Which house for your neighbor iam to look at


dam missed ya i need my driveway sealed guess i have to try to do it this weekend...

that's if it doesnt rain


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

AJ 502;1315966 said:


> It kicked my a$$ today with just 1%, 45 minute drive and 20 - 40 minute wait on the job.


 yeah didnt know that about concert guess I'll stick to fixing truck's :laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Pushin 2 Please;1315989 said:


> You are so right. There are times that the water in my tank feels like it could boil spaghetti noodles. On some of those real cold days it chaps your skin as soon as it touches it.


well better your hand's that your a$$ :laughing:


----------



## AJ 502

*Hey DIS*.
The Excavator asked me if I could get him a good laborer today. I said yes, made a call and he has an awesome laborer starting tomorrow. He is probably going to quit his main job if he chooses to go with these guys now. He will be working year round from what I understand.

I am always calling around for laborers when I need extra guys. I always end up finding guys when I need them if they have days off at their main jobs. Works out for both of us.

You already know how to frame so you would have a head start compared to most laborers.

Maybe consider getting a Laborers Card. Way easier to get a job. Especially in concrete.

I will let you know when the carpenters let me know something.


----------



## Spucel

AJ 502;1317868 said:


> *Hey DIS*.
> The Excavator asked me if I could get him a good laborer today. I said yes, made a call and he has an awesome laborer starting tomorrow. He is probably going to quit his main job if he chooses to go with these guys now. He will be working year round from what I understand.
> 
> I am always calling around for laborers when I need extra guys. I always end up finding guys when I need them if they have days off at their main jobs. Works out for both of us.
> 
> You already know how to frame so you would have a head start compared to most laborers.
> 
> Maybe consider getting a Laborers Card. Way easier to get a job. Especially in concrete.
> 
> I will let you know when the carpenters let me know something.


My father in law is a laborer and hes made a very nice living and stayed busy the past few years!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Dis

I am sure you could frame a house standing up real Good. Just look at it like this you can frame decks , sidewalks Patio's And Curb for concrete Layin down being it is closer to the ground!!!!:laughing: OH one yeah Dis AJ forgot to tell ya one thing if you become a labor Your name will change from Disasocciative to DisisJose:laughing:


----------



## AJ 502

Spucel;1317872 said:


> My father in law is a laborer and hes made a very nice living and stayed busy the past few years!


When things were going good and I was working on the Trump Tower. I would have a float in 1 hand and a shovel in the other. The other finishers got used to it. So did the laborers and the Foreman.

The head Laborer asked if I would want to change back to being a laborer and they offered me a job. After they told me they were making $120,000 - 130,00 a year I really considered it But everything was going so good I said no. Then things went down hill and they were still working and most other trades were laid off I thought man I should have done it.

Things are coming back around now though.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Things are coming back Like all the city of chicago garbage cans that were replaced after being used for WHEEL BARROWS TO TRANSPORT CONCRETE


----------



## AJ 502

DIRISHMAN;1317885 said:


> Things are coming back Like all the city of chicago garbage cans that were replaced after being used for WHEEL BARROWS TO TRANSPORT CONCRETE


LOL.
Are you sure They werent being used to transport scrap to the junk yards like I see when Im down town?


----------



## AJ 502

Dmac what is the IDOT 3500 5-8% air Mix Design #?

We have 3500 inside, 4500 outside so we are all good, but our curb mix got rejected by Walmart last week and everyone is playing the blame game. Once you have a mix design used on the job its no problem.

We are using Prairie. I have a sheet from along time ago I cant find. 

Make a call and let me know ASAP. Tonight would be great. OR early morning.


----------



## AJ 502

*Pushin* do you know what your Mix # is for your plant?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AJ 502;1317891 said:


> Dmac what is the IDOT 3500 5-8% air Mix Design #?
> 
> We have 3500 inside, 4500 outside so we are all good, but our curb mix got rejected by Walmart last week and everyone is playing the blame game. Once you have a mix design used on the job its no problem.
> 
> We are using Prairie. I have a sheet from along time ago I cant find.
> 
> Make a call and let me know ASAP. Tonight would be great. OR early morning.


ok If I am understanding this 3500 for outside is 3500PSI for the interior Floor and 4500 is 4500psi for exterior being truck traffic and machinery. Why did the curb mix get rejected If the tomuch air in the mix.If there was to much air in the mix the breaking point changes which over time will cause ther crete to fail and crubble. The airneeds to be a certain % not sure what it should because each mix is different


----------



## AJ 502

*DMAC* Thanks for the call Bro!!!!

Lots of great info.
Good Luck in November!


----------



## brianbrich1

No worries I got more to do there next year early. I got more houses to pave in the back in nantucket lakes yet this year. Work has definatly been out there more this year than the past few. Last few years about this time it was getting to be week to week. Now iam 3 weeks out on the books still doing estimates dam near everyday.


----------



## AJ 502

Anyone have Dis's (George) #?

Please have him call me or text me his #.

Thanks in Advance.
630.392.0570


----------



## AJ 502

I didnt realize how much my pouches and tools were worth that I use at work.
$184 dollars worth, $40 level got stolen today.
Re-trace every move. The excavator remembered seeing them after I dropped them from laying out to go pour.

Decided to call the police.
Went into Walmart and talked to security and reviewed tapes. The sun blinded the camera at that angle. He said just send the police in after I talked to them and he would burn the tapes.
Police came and he was really awesome! He said in the old days they would just take someone like this to the cemetery and teach them the errs of their ways!!! Loved it!!!

The best part was the superintendent had 4 cameras since the job started and he decided to change them this morning. He back tracked 10:00 -12:00 and came and asked if I was sure of the time. He went back to the tapes and then showed up when the police got there. He said come see me when u are done.
I did. He said watch this! 
AT 12:06 The ffffing sewer and water guys did it.

All caught on camera!

He called the owner and said! Did ur guys pick up something that wasnt theirs and stumble along? With one guy as a look out and the other put something that didnt belong to them in the back of the red truck they were driving that didnt belong to them? LMAO!!!!!

I am getting it all back on Monday.
I told the super I dont want them to go to jail for this. But something should be done!


----------



## AJ 502

Doherty Sewer & Water!!!!!!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

AJ 502;1319787 said:


> I didnt realize how much my pouches and tools were worth that I use at work.
> $184 dollars worth, $40 level got stolen today.
> Re-trace every move. The excavator remembered seeing them after I dropped them from laying out to go pour.
> 
> Decided to call the police.
> Went into Walmart and talked to security and reviewed tapes. The sun blinded the camera at that angle. He said just send the police in after I talked to them and he would burn the tapes.
> Police came and he was really awesome! He said in the old days they would just take someone like this to the cemetery and teach them the errs of their ways!!! Loved it!!!
> 
> The best part was the superintendent had 4 cameras since the job started and he decided to change them this morning. He back tracked 10:00 -12:00 and came and asked if I was sure of the time. He went back to the tapes and then showed up when the police got there. He said come see me when u are done.
> I did. He said watch this!
> AT 12:06 The ffffing sewer and water guys did it.
> 
> All caught on camera!
> 
> He called the owner and said! Did ur guys pick up something that wasnt theirs and stumble along? With one guy as a look out and the other put something that didnt belong to them in the back of the red truck they were driving that didnt belong to them? LMAO!!!!!
> 
> I am getting it all back on Monday.
> I told the super I dont want them to go to jail for this. But something should be done!


F that have them thrown in jail.... or have the company thrown off the job... and have some one else hired to finish the work


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AJ 502;1319789 said:


> Doherty Sewer & Water!!!!!!


WELL [email protected]#$ SAKE NOW. DOZE DOHERTY ROTTEN KINIVING LOWE DOWN DAMN IRISH THIEVES.WHO'D A TUNK IT??? DAY WHERE TINKING  MONEY


----------



## AJ 502

Reliable Snow and Ice;1319794 said:


> F that have them thrown in jail.... or have the company thrown off the job... and have some one else hired to finish the work


I know...
I would just rather have them wear shirts that say Im a thief and I stole on this job so watch out for me!!!!! If they want to keep thier Jobs.

*The embarrassment would be much better.*
I would rather invite them for a Drink.

Lol. *******es would have never done it if they knew who I was or what I can do.


----------



## AJ 502

*The Superintendent is giving me a copy of the Tape on Monday.
I will post it .*

Wednesday they needed help getting grade on a clean out in the sidewalk I was getting ready to pour.
I helped them and even put up string lines for them to get it perfect. And helped them shovel.
They thought they had it right. I corrected them (even though I could have left it and got an extra out of it with some overtime) but I knew better. So they thanked me for not letting them make a mistake.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Not all us Irish sewer and water guys are like that. I don't do that crap. I always make sure the cameras are turned off. Lol.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1319849 said:


> Not all us Irish sewer and water guys are like that. I don't do that crap. I always make sure the cameras are turned off. Lol.


Me To exspecialy in the Licquor store:laughing::laughing:


----------



## AJ 502

SullivanSeptic;1319849 said:


> Not all us Irish sewer and water guys are like that. I don't do that crap. I always make sure the cameras are turned off. Lol.


I know.

The Boys on the job werent Irish! Just Sh$t Heads!!!! LOL.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I know. Just messing around. But it is amazing how stupid people are. They were willing to risk their job which pays great money, for $200 worth of tools that they probably already have. Idiots


----------



## swtiih

Camera's are just about everywhere these days. glad you will get your tools back. These guys need some consequences. 
There's a story about a guy who is interviewing and the boss asks the guy, will you have any problem lying to the customer for me. The job candidate say's I will have no problem lying for you. The boss replies well if you will have no problem lying for me then you will probably have no problem lying to me. I don't need employees like you. If this company has lost any tools over the years guess who the boss should be looking at.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well like my heading says

LIFE IS TOUGH ENOUGH AND EVEN TOUGHER WHEN YOUR STUPID!!!!!


----------



## AJ 502

swtiih;1319862 said:


> Camera's are just about everywhere these days. glad you will get your tools back. These guys need some consequences.
> There's a story about a guy who is interviewing and the boss asks the guy, will you have any problem lying to the customer for me. The job candidate say's I will have no problem lying for you. The boss replies well if you will have no problem lying for me then you will probably have no problem lying to me. I don't need employees like you. If this company has lost any tools over the years guess who the boss should be looking at.


*Wow!! Now that should be on a Poster!*

Nicole said the same similar thing when I said I dont want to press charges or them to lose their jobs.

She said what if they have been doing this at all jobs?
What about the other workers and what they have lost?
Now you can stop it!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well on a lighter note 2 new batteries the plow is done new plastic face on it new class 8 nut's and bolts on the cutting edge tho I had to get out the torch to make the hole's a little bigger 
tightened up the wing bracket's welded the sticks on the plow and the wings 

now to replace the motor on the pump.... should have never left it on all year long... now the motor works like crap and for a short time didnt work at all... but a few wacks with the hammer and she went up:laughing: good thing CPW sell's them for 125 buck's delivered right to my door...


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

SullivanSeptic;1319849 said:


> Not all us Irish sewer and water guys are like that. I don't do that crap. I always make sure the cameras are turned off. Lol.


I like to wear a bill clinton mask.:laughing:


----------



## AJ 502

South M & G...

191 South Bar?
Russ' area, that sports bar on 30 & Cicero. 50? something?
OR the Roadhouse Rules - Club 30? on RT.30 That Place has "Underground" Free For All!!!!

OR Sully' Place.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

You don't want to go to any bar by my folks place. I will get us a good place to go. Let me know what weekend will work and I will make it happen.


----------



## AJ 502

R&R Yard Design;1320253 said:


> You don't want to go to any bar by my folks place. I will get us a good place to go. Let me know what weekend will work and I will make it happen.


Folks Place?

10 - 29 Saturday?

11 - 5 Saturday?

Open to all suggestions.

Then we can narrow it down.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I live in lansing now since 09 I grew up over that way. I will get some places.


----------



## AJ 502

Also for MID - Season lets do New Years Eve!!!!!

We all seem to get along!

Lets spend New Years Eve together.

Kinda like an Annual get together. Family Reunion. High School reunion.

Get a Hall, AC or VFW or similar with all the Families getting together for the New Year.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea like that will work.


----------



## AJ 502

R&R Yard Design;1320276 said:


> Yea like that will work.


Oh well.

I will just watch TV then.
LOL.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

what up everyone. anyone worked for city wide roofing good or bad


----------



## brianbrich1

U know it always snows on holidays


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AJ 502;1320267 said:


> Also for MID - Season lets do New Years Eve!!!!!
> 
> We all seem to get along!
> 
> Lets spend New Years Eve together.
> 
> Kinda like an Annual get together. Family Reunion. High School reunion.
> 
> Get a Hall, AC or VFW or similar with all the Families getting together for the New Year.


Hey aj i live by 80 and harlem in TP what about the bars in tinley ED and Joes,Durbins,ect ect ect or BW's My kid works there


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ok so saturday got the blade all cleaned up new plastic face and new grade 8 bolts on the cutting edge 

checked the batteries one was bad so i changed them both cleaned all connections then the plow motor stopped working went threw every thing again ended up hitting it with a hammer twice and boom it worked but really crapy 

new motor delivered to the house 128 and some change 

changed it the evening WOW what a difference works great now...

took apart the old one found the brush springs rusted and lot's of corrosion just have to love a one year old unit...

siliconed every line bolt hole on the motor .... should be water tight now...


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

so yeah I'm down for a get together .... sully r u gona have it???


----------



## swtiih

Reliable Snow and Ice;1321282 said:


> ok so saturday got the blade all cleaned up new plastic face and new grade 8 bolts on the cutting edge
> 
> checked the batteries one was bad so i changed them both cleaned all connections then the plow motor stopped working went threw every thing again ended up hitting it with a hammer twice and boom it worked but really crapy
> 
> new motor delivered to the house 128 and some change
> 
> changed it the evening WOW what a difference works great now...
> 
> took apart the old one found the brush springs rusted and lot's of corrosion just have to love a one year old unit...
> 
> siliconed every line bolt hole on the motor .... should be water tight now...


better to happen now then during plowing


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

swtiih;1321327 said:


> better to happen now then during plowing


you have that right


----------



## UnitedInc

Hay looks like im going to hang out with you guys for the winter.


----------



## 01PStroke

Well looks like I'll be able to hang out no problem.. Just got fired. "Funemployment" time for me..


----------



## UnitedInc

Not good, What happened ?


----------



## 01PStroke

Long story, but basically boiled down to my department manager didn't see eye to eye with me. Bigger and better things to come!


----------



## AJ 502

United who are you?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

What AJ meant to say was welcome United. Welcome to Plowsite!:laughing:


----------



## AJ 502

Pushin 2 Please;1322659 said:


> What AJ meant to say was welcome United. Welcome to Plowsite!:laughing:


LOL!!!!!prsportprsport


----------



## AJ 502

M & G needs to have My Sandals shaking & My fringed Jeans picking up Dust from the Bass coming thru the floor.
Pool Table is Good Also.

B-Dubs? I can watch TV at home.

R&R - 390 is Good.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^^^ We will get in trouble at 390. I'm up for that! Won't be the first time.....


----------



## AJ 502

I Got "Lost" Last Time I Went to 390!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I been hearing for a sub contractors pay is $65.00 an hour for a full rig 7-10 foot
plow with vbox salter


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Lost? Yeah, me too! Tha'ts what happened!


----------



## AJ 502

LOL!!!
Pushin - We can build a make shift Plywood & 2"x6" Floor for some Bass Thumpin, "Bottom Shaking" at UR Garage OR Sully's Place!!!!!

Pool Table Not needed For That!!!!!!!!!

If we go to 390 I can just imagine waking up in front of Marion Catholic thinking my sons need to weigh to wrestle in the Morning...


----------



## AJ 502

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1322770 said:


> I been hearing for a sub contractors pay is $65.00 an hour for a full rig 7-10 foot
> plow with vbox salter


Hurry and Apply Then...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

If we wake up in front of Marion I'd be happier than a pig in, well you know. My fear is we'd be waking up on the wrong side of those not so pretty black bars!


----------



## AJ 502

AJ 502;1322778 said:


> Hurry and Apply Then...


U Know before someone else does...


----------



## AJ 502

Pushin 2 Please;1322779 said:


> If we wake up in front of Marion I'd be happier than a pig in, well you know. My fear is we'd be waking up on the wrong side of those not so pretty black bars!


LMAO!!!

May be We Should Just Go Watch Some TV At B-Dubs...


----------



## AJ 502

Squeeze???

I guess WE are back AT 390...

Thats Fine...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I like B-Dubs. Cold beer and good people. Also close to home. Which is good for me, sully drove up north so its my turn to drive!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

We can hit up bws for the young guys and go to 390 fun some good looks.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^^^ Sold! When?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

AJ 502;1322778 said:


> Hurry and Apply Then...


No thanks I would rather go play with myself LOL


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

The rest of this month is a no go for me.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1322807 said:


> No thanks I would rather go play with myself LOL


Get a lot of lotion than. Cause you might be doing that a lot!


----------



## AJ 502

R&R Yard Design;1322805 said:


> We can hit up bws for the young guys and go to 390 fun some good looks.


Double Penetra... Sounds Good!!!!

Anywhere is Fine with Me. I enjoyed all your guys company Last Time.
I can have a great time in a cardboard box!!!!!

Where ever, when ever!


----------



## AJ 502

Pushin 2 Please;1322809 said:


> Get a lot of lotion than. Cause you might be doing that a lot!


LOL!
Got to meet U in person RJ.
Some people are just more enjoyable in person instead of online...

But then again, I wish I never met some people in person...


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

AJ 502;1322827 said:


> LOL!
> Got to meet U in person RJ.
> Some people are just more enjoyable in person instead of online...
> 
> But then again, I wish I never met some people in person...


One day.... AJ would you shake my hand LOL


----------



## AJ 502

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1322835 said:


> One day.... AJ would you shake my hand LOL


Not with the lotion...

Anyway we will have a M&G Soon...

Show Up & "I" Will buy U a drink...


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Did we get deleted again


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

AJ 502;1322840 said:


> Not with the lotion...
> 
> Anyway we will have a M&G Soon...
> 
> Show Up & "I" Will buy U a drink...


Sounds good where at.
Hopefully in October. November have a closing on a new to me house then have the moving....


----------



## AJ 502

Lets get it around Ur date available!!!!
What date Is Good for U?
Nah Lets Just get the Original Date Going...


----------



## AJ 502

R&R its up to your choices.
Get it...


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Does anyone have a walk behind salt spreader for sale
Also ramps for back of a pickup truck and a backrack


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ok here we go guys. The places are going to be BWW in Tinley Park, lets say between 5:30 and 6:30 we can stay there for 4 hours or so and then all the young guys that have to go home can go back to bed. The good part of the night will start around at 10-10:30 at club 390 in chicago heights for the big boys. I will put up the address for both this weekend.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1322743 said:


> ^^^ We will get in trouble at 390. I'm up for that! Won't be the first time.....


Thats Because your middle name is TROUBLE:laughing:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Date will be NOV.5th if that does not work for more then 14 people we can change it to NOV.12
Sorry at first I had Nov 4 up but that is Fri. Both dates are Saturday


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1322864 said:


> Ok here we go guys. The places are going to be BWW in Tinley Park, lets say between 5:30 and 6:30 we can stay there for 4 hours or so and then all the young guys that have to go home can go back to bed. The good part of the night will start around at 10-10:30 at club 390 in chicago heights for the big boys. I will put up the address for both this weekend.


OK SO DID I MISS SOMTHING WHAT DATE ARE WE SHOOTING FOR THE M&G????


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1322877 said:


> Date will be NOV. 4th if that does not work for more then 14 people we can change it to NOV.12


OK NOVEMBER 4 SOUDS GOOD ONLY REASON BEING IS I GO IN FOR SURGEY FOR MY DOUBLE HIP REPLACEMENT ON NOVEBER 7 2011 AT LOYOLA


----------



## R&R Yard Design

d i will buy you some drinks to make that week feel real good


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1322885 said:


> d i will buy you some drinks to make that week feel real good


OK OK OK YOU WIN STOP YOU TWISTED MY ARM ENOUGH :laughing::laughing:


----------



## UnitedInc

01PStroke;1322617 said:


> Long story, but basically boiled down to my department manager didn't see eye to eye with me. Bigger and better things to come![/QU
> 
> Yea bummer but you will find somthing, besides it going to be snowin soon think of it as a vaca.


----------



## UnitedInc

AJ 502;1322649 said:


> United who are you?


Names Jason, who are you hahaha. im not to far from im in nap/plainfield.


----------



## UnitedInc

Pushin 2 Please;1322659 said:


> What AJ meant to say was welcome United. Welcome to Plowsite!:laughing:


hahaha that what i said when i seen it but...... I would have said the same thing 
(who are u) lol! But anyways been on here for about 3 yrs lookin and reading but this is the first time posting anything. Soooo thanks for the welcome


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

that suck's and to think I just quit today and start at a new place on monday.

they are going to groom me to run the afternoon shift


----------



## AJ 502

*November 5th sounds good.

Count me as one of the 14 or so..*.

*Get some food, drinks and some laughs and THEN head to the Adult party...*


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So you are coming.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Nov 4 or Nov 5 works for me...if yous don't mind me going


----------



## AJ 502

R&R Yard Design;1323393 said:


> So you are coming.


Hell Yea. Unless yous dont want me there. LOL!!!!!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

You are all welcome. The date should be sat the 5th.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

so where is the get together again?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Go back one page.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Reliable Snow and Ice;1323209 said:


> that suck's and to think I just quit today and start at a new place on monday.
> 
> they are going to groom me to run the afternoon shift


man this should have posted about 2 page's back


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Russ and denis 

Im game for BWW but unsure of 390. Still pretty broke and it's looking like Ill be moving to Louisville middle of the month. Get me details on 390. Novermber 5 works. Better keep the gf at home if I hit 390 before she is on stage:laughing::laughing:


----------



## brianbrich1

count me in for Bws the 5th....390 not to to sure id have to bring the wife for that and dont ask why...Thumbs Up


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

if 390 is a strip club then i'm out.... dont like to waste money on window shoping


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Reliable Snow and Ice;1323705 said:


> if 390 is a strip club then i'm out.... dont like to waste money on window shoping


at least show up to b dubs


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I want everyone to come to b dubs and enjoy themself.390 is just a plus for later, it my or may not work out but we will have fun for sure.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ok well where is d dubs


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Harlem and 183rd st. Tinley park il.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

R&R Yard Design;1323758 said:


> Harlem and 183rd st. Tinley park il.


and it's nov 5th right 7pm


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yes the 5th any time after 6


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

R&R Yard Design;1323758 said:


> Harlem and 183rd st. Tinley park il.


Plows on or off? I will try to make this one


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

What is d dubs bar or restaurant? I never been there before


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Buffalo wild wings.


----------



## AJ 502

WOW!!!
UFC 138 on Nov. 5th at B-dubs.

*Worst Fight Card Ever & All Time!!!!!!!*


----------



## 1olddogtwo

if i ever finish trashing out NY, I'll be there


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Anyone using iPad or ipad2 if which weather apps are any good
Thanks


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SeeYa all on the Nov 5 2011 M&G at Buffalo Wild in Tinley Park:redbounce


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

anyone work for snow systems in wheeling,il good or bad


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

here we go, **** snow systems


----------



## DJP2829

Hey Guys, I need a sub to handle a church we have in Bensenville. Details: Plow only Monday-Wednesday, plow and salt Thurs-Sun. Requirements: Monday Thru Wednesday & Saturday/Sunday plow by 9am. Thur-Fri plow by 7:00am 
Please call Don @ 630-812-1911 if interested. Thanks.


----------



## Dlongerman

Where in Bensenville. Might be interested... I'm just heading out now to take care of a downed tree on a property put give me a call and leave a message with details... 630-624-3552


----------



## Dissociative

thanks for telling me about the meet guys......you all suck!

BTW.....i posted this on craigslist for yall and said that SnowSystems and Tovar were having an open house for all new plow guys and provide free dinner and networking,


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Dissociative;1337787 said:


> thanks for telling me about the meet guys......you all suck!


I thought you already knew about it


----------



## Gavins Lawncare

Does any one know who got the plowing contract for the 10 krogers stores around Streator il area. Thanks for any info


----------



## Dissociative

kinda dead here eh?...


----------



## erkoehler

Dissociative;1347598 said:


> kinda dead here eh?...


Try the 2011-2012 thread......


----------



## Dissociative

erkoehler;1347604 said:


> Try the 2011-2012 thread......


he says with NO LINK........azz!


----------



## swtiih

Dissociative;1347613 said:


> he says with NO LINK........azz!


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=121204&page=59


----------



## DIRISHMAN

BUMP TO TOP SNOW DANCE FOR ALL:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## DIRISHMAN

DIRISHMAN;1372655 said:


> BUMP TO TOP SNOW DANCE FOR ALL:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


Bump to top


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

yeah no snow dance with temp's coming up into the 50's 

:crying::crying:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well my pigtail for my PDM came the other day now to plug the dam thing in cause i'm tired of the truck just shutting off when it feels like it.... :laughing:


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Somebody No Showed one of our clients on 13 of their "other" properties the other night on that dusting, and we emergency salted them. They are likely going to give them to us. We may need some new subs to help.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

You have a general Location?


----------



## NW Snow Removal

lake zurich 1inch with salt everytime (45mins work needs to be done by 5am),
bartlett 2inch with salting everytime(1 hour 20 mins work 24/7 location),
shaumburg&carol stream 2 inch with salting only after plowing (30 mins work done by 930am),
Paletine 1 inch salting everytime(1 hour work done by7am),
Glen Ellyn 1 inch salting everytime(1 hour work and 1 hour 40 mins done by 5am),
Naperville 1 inch salting everytime(1 hour work& 2 hours work done by7am),
Elmhurst 1 inch salting everytime(1 hour work done by 7am),
South Holland, 1 inch salting everytime(1 hour work done by 9am)
Frankfort, 1 inch salting everytime(1.5 hour work done by 9am)

I'll keep you posted. LMK if any of these fit.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Frankfort is my backyard. I have quite a few there. You can email me and I can go look at a few. I cover an area from New Lenox to Midway airport. Then West where I have a few lots in Romeoville. You can email me at [email protected].


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Thanks ryan. As we find out what happens I will contact you.


----------



## Dlongerman

Interested in bartlett, carol stream, and schaumburg... Email me details [email protected]


----------



## Tsnow

Hey R.J.S. I have worked for Jim Biebrach at Snow Systems for 4 years as an operator in a front wheel loader. I have never had problems and always was paid on time and in the right amount. He gives me a rediculous amount of hours plowing and post plow cleanup. I have worked some gigantic lots in the chicagoland area. Never heard any bad subs stories but I am sure their are some.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

I dont know what every one's getting in a tuss about were not going to get any snow this year.... just temps in the 40's and rain....:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## highhog1

Its my luck to invested a ton of money on my first plow truck and no snow yet. I'm losing faith!


----------



## AJ 502

highhog1;1393779 said:


> Its my luck to invested a ton of money on my first plow truck and no snow yet. I'm losing faith!


Hey brother, join us in the Weather Thread - Northern Illinois.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Reliable Snow and Ice;1380376 said:


> I dont know what every one's getting in a tuss about were not going to get any snow this year.... just temps in the 40's and rain....:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Ok Nick I think your gonna have to take the blade off your truck and put the SQUEEGEE BLADE ON ............................................................


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Reliable Snow and Ice;1380376 said:


> I dont know what every one's getting in a tuss about were not going to get any snow this year.... just temps in the 40's and rain....:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Hey nick looks like your gonna have to take off the blade on your plow to put on the SQUEEGEE BLADE.................


----------



## UnitedInc

Aint that the truth.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

UnitedInc;1396634 said:


> Aint that the truth.


Hey come and join us in the one and only chicago weather thread. we kinda dont use this thread any more


----------



## highhog1

DIRISHMAN;1395735 said:


> Hey nick looks like your gonna have to take off the blade on your plow to put on the SQUEEGEE BLADE.................


Haha! Actually I'm thinking about packing the truck away and pulling the harley back out. Spring is HERE!


----------

